# 476 recognised graduate visa- help needed



## dragongx (Apr 28, 2012)

Hi Guys ,

I have lodged my 476 Recognised Graduate Australian visa application on 22 April, 2012. I would really appreciate your advice on the following issues as I am really confused and don't know how to go about them. I haven't receive any contact from CO yet but according to the Immi website, it could take another 1 month which is okay. Now, here we go:


1- If case officer contacted you asking for PCC and Health Cert., does that means you are going to get the visa? or they still can refuse even though your PCC and health has no prob at all? please advice!

2- I understand that CO will give only 28days to submit PCC and health. Is it possible to extend that deadline? I need at least 3 months to complete the PCC from 2 countries. 

3- IF I was lucky and got the Visa Grant! How much time I have before my grant is expired? and is there any way I can extend that Duration?

Finally Thank you very much and my sincere apologies for asking so many questions :clap2:.

Regards,

Ghassan


----------



## TheEndofDays (Apr 13, 2011)

dragongx said:


> Hi Guys ,
> 
> I have lodged my 476 Recognised Graduate Australian visa application on 22 April, 2012. I would really appreciate your advice on the following issues as I am really confused and don't know how to go about them. I haven't receive any contact from CO yet but according to the Immi website, it could take another 1 month which is okay. Now, here we go:
> 
> ...


1.) All my friends who applied for 476 got approved so unless they discover some fraud or some major unexpected changes were announced, you should be granted a visa.

2.) You can extend the deadline. Just inform your CO and the reasons.

3.) 476 is only good for 18 months I think, so you need to move to oz as soon as possible. Then from there, it's either you find an employer willing to sponsor you or apply for onshore immigrant visa


----------



## dragongx (Apr 28, 2012)

*Thanx!*



TheEndofDays said:


> 1.) All my friends who applied for 476 got approved so unless they discover some fraud or some major unexpected changes were announced, you should be granted a visa.
> 
> 2.) You can extend the deadline. Just inform your CO and the reasons.
> 
> 3.) 476 is only good for 18 months I think, so you need to move to oz as soon as possible. Then from there, it's either you find an employer willing to sponsor you or apply for onshore immigrant visa




Dear TheEndofDays, Thanks a lot and really appreciate it:clap2:! Regarding Q3, I was just wondering about the duration given by immi before landing, meaning how long I have from the time my application is approved until the last date in which I can enter OZ? Thanks again and wish you a great day!


----------



## financepil (Jul 6, 2012)

Hi Dragon GX,

I'm in mid of applying for sub class 476.I just wanna ask you few questions.
1) Did you apply online? If so what documents did you upload ?
2) Since I'm uploading scanned original documents I have a question about it... do I need to get those certified and then scan ? or just scan the originals and upload it raw??

Many Thanks


----------



## dragongx (Apr 28, 2012)

Hi there!

There we go: 1) I applied online, required docs are your recognized engineering degree, Birth Cert, passpt, form 1221 and 80 and Ielts(please follow your checklist as I may forgot something); 2) no need for certification, just scan in colour and upload!. they will probably contact you 2 months later asking for the PCC and health. 

Regards








financepil said:


> Hi Dragon GX,
> 
> I'm in mid of applying for sub class 476.I just wanna ask you few questions.
> 1) Did you apply online? If so what documents did you upload ?
> ...


----------



## financepil (Jul 6, 2012)

Thanks for your prompt reply.So you got your CO already? What did she/he request in addition ??


----------



## GiraffesGiraffes (Jul 14, 2012)

Hello!
I applied for my 476 visa and got approved recently. Here is my timeline, in case it's of any help.

Lodgement Date: 25th March, 2012.
Contacted by CO: 9th of May, 2012.
Visa granted: 15th of June, 2012.

First documents I uploaded were quite standard: birth certificate, engineering degree, passport, etc. (just raw color scans, nothing fancy). I was then asked for police certificates and was granted the visa without any need to provide medical examinations (was relieved as they are a bit expensive).



dragongx said:


> 1- If case officer contacted you asking for PCC and Health Cert., does that means you are going to get the visa? or they still can refuse even though your PCC and health has no prob at all? please advice!


I see no reason why they would refuse you the visa if everything is OK.



> 2- I understand that CO will give only 28days to submit PCC and health. Is it possible to extend that deadline? I need at least 3 months to complete the PCC from 2 countries.


I was then asked for police certificates to be uploaded in the following 28 days. I was also told that if it would take longer, there was no problem, I just had to prove that I was in the process of requesting it (by providing a receipt, for example).



> 3- IF I was lucky and got the Visa Grant! How much time I have before my grant is expired? and is there any way I can extend that Duration?


The 18-month period starts when you enter Australia, not when you are granted the visa.
You are given 6-months from the day they grant you the visa to enter Australia and start the 18-month period. I haven't looked into pushing that date back since I don't need to.

Hope that helps!


----------



## hjmrox (Aug 1, 2012)

Hello everyone,

I just lodged my application for the 476 visa online, and I've got a couple of questions that need to be clarified. When I log in to check my application status, the documents checklist looks as follows , 

Birth certificate or other evidence of age Required	Message
Copy of your passport Personal Particulars/Photo (bio-data) page Required	Message
IELTS English Test Report Results Required	Message
Evidence of overseas qualifications Required	Message
Character Requirements Penal Clearance Certificates Required	Message
Passport photo Required	Message
Form 160EH - Radiologist report on chest x-ray Required	Message
Form 26EH - Medical Examination for an Australian visa Required	Message

1) The PCC and Medical examination need not to be submitted unless requested by a CO, is it? Should I wait till a CO contacts me by email, or should I start obtaining these documents immediately? 

2) I studied in Malaysia for three years, but was never there consecutively for an year or more. The duration of stay was always 6-8 months. Should I be obtaining a PCC from the Malaysian Police as well ?

3) Should I be filling out the form 1276 to be submitted with the online application ? 


Thank you very much...


----------



## borneo (Aug 18, 2012)

Hi Ghassan,

Do you mind sharing, which University you graduated form?
By any chance, do you think University Malaysia Sabah would qualify for the 476 visa?
Many thanks!

Regards


----------



## Guest (Aug 18, 2012)

borneo said:


> Hi Ghassan,
> 
> Do you mind sharing, which University you graduated form?
> By any chance, do you think University Malaysia Sabah would qualify for the 476 visa?
> ...


Skilled – Recognised Graduate (Temporary) visa (subclass 476)


----------



## nileajah (Aug 19, 2012)

dragongx said:


> Hi there!
> 
> There we go: 1) I applied online, required docs are your recognized engineering degree, Birth Cert, passpt, form 1221 and 80 and Ielts(please follow your checklist as I may forgot something); 2) no need for certification, just scan in colour and upload!. they will probably contact you 2 months later asking for the PCC and health.
> 
> Regards


some question though about applying online

1. Was the form you used by online application is 1221 and 80? So the 1276 form basically for those who use paper application? We dont need to fill 1276 via online then?

2. Even so the scanned originals dont need to be certified, is it still need to be translated into English? 

I see some differences of required documents in online application compared to via post. Since i think the online lodgement correlate with a shorter time period of processing (people said take 1-2 months) rather than paper/courier lodgement (up to 7 months, the official site said so). However i dont have any passport yet so i couldnt see the whole documents that are needed in online lodgement.


----------



## borneo (Aug 18, 2012)

Hi Shel,

Thanks for the reply and the link. I assure you that I've spent a considerable good amount of time browsing through immi.gov.au and collecting essential infos before I began posting questions in the thread.
Anyway back to the question, what I meant to ask was.. given the list of the recognised institutes for South East Asia region, will other equally recognised university (but not listed on the list in immi.gov.au) from a same country of origin (in this case Malaysia), by any chance be given the same recognition by Australian as well?
If it is so, it would save heaps of hassle that I presume many of us would have to go through (considering point based visas) just for gainning some Australian work experience..


----------



## Guest (Aug 19, 2012)

No I'm afraid not, only graduates of the universities listed are eligible for this visa. You are able to go for degree for assessment for a skilled visa though.


----------



## borneo (Aug 18, 2012)

_shel said:


> No I'm afraid not, only graduates of the universities listed are eligible for this visa. You are able to go for degree for assessment for a skilled visa though.


Thanks for a very quick reply!
That said, my obvious option would be to go for a 189/190 visa with a +ve Skills Assessment in hand right? 

Thanks again..


----------



## Guest (Aug 19, 2012)

Yes if you meet the points requirement, have the required IELTS score and a positive skills assessment make an expression of intrest. The more points you have and if you have state sponsorship the more quickly you will get an invite to apply.


----------



## JulianY (Aug 23, 2012)

*Top universitities not in*

I have a very important question here. I want to apply for this subclass visa 476 but my university is not in. Why is that Cambridge and Cardiff University not in when it is one of the leading engineering universities in the UK? Thanks


----------



## Guest (Aug 23, 2012)

Because Australia must not recognise it as such and its their decision and their rules I'm afraid.


----------



## Kromanluv (Oct 31, 2010)

Hello,

I completed an Engineering degree from the university
listed in the recognised oversea institutions. My graduation date was 25
March 2010 which just passed 2 years time. In this visa requirements, it is
written as "This visa is for you if you completed an Engineering degree at
a recognised overseas institution in the last two years." Could you please
advise me if I am still eligible for applying this visa?

Kromanluv


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

Kromanluv said:


> Hello,
> 
> I completed an Engineering degree from the university
> listed in the recognised oversea institutions. My graduation date was 25
> ...


Unfortunately, you are no longer eligible. You would have needed to apply for this visa within 2 years of the date of your graduation.

You could still apply for another skilled visa, provided that you meet the eligibility requirements of that particular visa class.


----------



## Kromanluv (Oct 31, 2010)

Maz25 said:


> Unfortunately, you are no longer eligible. You would have needed to apply for this visa within 2 years of the date of your graduation.
> 
> You could still apply for another skilled visa, provided that you meet the eligibility requirements of that particular visa class.


Thanks so much for your answer. I will try other visa then.


----------



## ssek (Sep 19, 2012)

Hi, one of the visa's requirement is to hv 

"Evidence of having completed an eligible qualification at a recognised overseas institution"

I'm finishing my study this nov 2012 but to wait for the certificate it would be around feb 2013.

I wish to apply at the end of December 2012. Can I apply using a "letter of completion" from my university to apply for the visa?


----------



## perham (Oct 29, 2012)

TheEndofDays said:


> 1.) All my friends who applied for 476 got approved so unless they discover some fraud or some major unexpected changes were announced, you should be granted a visa.
> 
> 2.) You can extend the deadline. Just inform your CO and the reasons.
> 
> 3.) 476 is only good for 18 months I think, so you need to move to oz as soon as possible. Then from there, it's either you find an employer willing to sponsor you or apply for onshore immigrant visa


hi.. 

is this ok to get PCC in advance before the date visa is granted?


----------



## GiraffesGiraffes (Jul 14, 2012)

ssek said:


> Hi, one of the visa's requirement is to hv
> 
> "Evidence of having completed an eligible qualification at a recognised overseas institution"
> 
> ...


Best to send them an e-mail directly. From my experience, the COs are quite quick to respond and are helpful/understanding.


----------



## ZA_Engineer (Oct 31, 2012)

Hi everyone,

I am new to this forum, so let me start off by saying great forum. 

I have applied for my Sub-class 476 Australian Visa, and I have a few questions which I hope someone can answer:

1.)	Contact from the case officer:
Will the case officer contact me explicitly, and will this be done by e-mail or snail mail? I can see that the current status of my visa application is “_Application being processed further_” and some of my documents have been acknowledged (i.e. in a “_Met_” state). The PPC and health checks are still in a “_requested_” state, so, the actual question I am asking is, should I now continue with the PPC and health checks and provide the outstanding docs, or should I wait for contact from the CO?

2.)	Visa Expiry Date:
I’ve read somewhere that once granted, the visa will include the following info
_Visa expiry date
Must not arrive after
Period of stay_

I am a bit confused as to what the visa expiry date means since the 476 is valid for 18 months from the first entry. So surely the latest you’re allowed to stay in Australia would be _Arrival_Date_ + _Period_of_stay_, and the latest possible arrival date is _Must_not_arrive_after_, which technically means that the absolute latest date on which you’re allowed in Aus would be _Must_not_arrive_after_ + _Period_of_stay_ if you plan to arrive in Aus on the absolute latest. So why do they then fix the Visa Expiry Date if it is dependent on the arrival date? Does this make sense?

Thank you, and looking forward to your response!
ZA_Engineer


----------



## oldsoldier (Aug 9, 2012)

ssek said:


> Hi, one of the visa's requirement is to hv
> 
> "Evidence of having completed an eligible qualification at a recognised overseas institution"
> 
> ...



Hi, I applied for the visa with a letter of completion from my university, and I was granted the visa, so I don't believe it should be an issue at all.

All the best


----------



## Blacksmith (Dec 1, 2012)

Hi there, I'm new to this forum.

After reading this post I got some doubts about if im able to apply for the 476 visa. I got a Master degree in IT - Information Security at Carnegie Mellon University (The university is recognized). I know the course does not really falls into the engineering category, but still I would like to confirm if I could apply to the 476 visa.

Thanks,
Blacksmith


----------



## Guest (Dec 2, 2012)

If you don't have a degree in enginering no it is not for you.


----------



## zeeka (Dec 22, 2012)

Hello!

I have a question. Currently I am studying for MSc in Software Engineering in Malaysia, but degree is awarded by Staffordshire University. Can I consider a move for this visa?

Thank you in advance!


----------



## dragongx (Apr 28, 2012)

*ThanX*

Hi Giraffes Giraffes,

Thanks a lot for the clarification, I got the visa grant last month after our baby was delivered and health req were completed! All the best for you.

regards,
Ghassan





GiraffesGiraffes said:


> Hello!
> I applied for my 476 visa and got approved recently. Here is my timeline, in case it's of any help.
> 
> Lodgement Date: 25th March, 2012.
> ...


----------



## dragongx (Apr 28, 2012)

*Hello!*

Hello Borneo,

I graduated from University of Malaya. If you are an engineering graduate from University Sabah then I suppose you are qualified for this visa, please check the link below for eligible institutions.

Skilled – Recognised Graduate (Temporary) visa (subclass 476)

Best regards,
Ghassan




borneo said:


> Hi Ghassan,
> 
> Do you mind sharing, which University you graduated form?
> By any chance, do you think University Malaysia Sabah would qualify for the 476 visa?
> ...


----------



## Amirsalar (Feb 16, 2013)

Dear All 
I am graduated in a bachelor of engineering in Malaysia... I have my Ielts score and all the requirements.
Just started filling up the applications form and found out that the passport need to be valid for at least 2 years so I am renewing my passport before lodging the application. 
I would highly appreciate if any one can answer this few questions: 

1- My wife will be my Dependent (secondary applicant) so I have to upload her passport copy and birth certificate too?
2- I have to fill up the information of my family members (Mother, father, Brother and sister) 
The country that they have reside in last 10 years is required to be filled in a part of application, 
there is a DATE FROM- DATE TO question , as my father has only been in my home town till present what should be chosen as DATE TO ?!!!

Thank you any one who reply... I any one in Malaysia who is able to chat with me I would appreciate you providing your contact information...


----------



## jayptl (Dec 13, 2012)

just want to inquire in brief about 476 visa.

I finished my Bachelor in Information Technology in Major from University of Ballarat at 2011 from Australia.

Plz can you see in deeply to be eligibility of this visa, because there is mention its not limited to Engineering discipline.

Am I eligible to lodge this visa?


----------



## rojerron (Feb 20, 2013)

*regading visa476*



TheEndofDays said:


> 1.) All my friends who applied for 476 got approved so unless they discover some fraud or some major unexpected changes were announced, you should be granted a visa.
> 
> 2.) You can extend the deadline. Just inform your CO and the reasons.
> 
> 3.) 476 is only good for 18 months I think, so you need to move to oz as soon as possible. Then from there, it's either you find an employer willing to sponsor you or apply for onshore immigrant visa



hai 

i completed masters MSc in microelectronics engineering (2012) from northumbria university 18 months course. Can you plesae tell me whether i am eligible for applying this visa. my UG university is not mentioned in the list, which I got in 2009. PLease help me in giving some valid information
thanks
Roney


----------



## Janneeyrre (Jan 8, 2013)

Amirsalar said:


> Dear All
> I am graduated in a bachelor of engineering in Malaysia... I have my Ielts score and all the requirements.
> Just started filling up the applications form and found out that the passport need to be valid for at least 2 years so I am renewing my passport before lodging the application.
> I would highly appreciate if any one can answer this few questions:
> ...



1. yes you have to
2. current


----------



## rojerron (Feb 20, 2013)

hai,
i would like to know ,which all documents we need to send for applying visa subclass476. can you help me please.
with regrads
Roney Joseph


----------



## Guest (Mar 5, 2013)

rojerron said:


> hai,
> i would like to know ,which all documents we need to send for applying visa subclass476. can you help me please.
> with regrads
> Roney Joseph


 The visa checklist would be a good place to start.


----------



## Amirsalar (Feb 16, 2013)

*Docs...*

Hi , If you wanna apply online in the first place you will need to upload the following:
the documents need to be for you and any migrating dependent :

1- Passport bio data page with at least 2 year validity
2- Certificate of birth or equivalent documents 
3- Qualification (degree from recognized institution) - Main applicant only
4- IELTS (band 6 and above in all 4 components) - Main applicant only
5- IELTS of the migrating dependent (if they have if no it's ok)
6- Passport Photo 

For Health and police certificates you need to wait for case officer to ask you for it
refer to PDF file I attached for checklist.
Good Luck


----------



## Amirsalar (Feb 16, 2013)

Hi , If you wanna apply online in the first place you will need to upload the following:
the documents need to be for you and any migrating dependent :

1- Passport bio data page with at least 2 year validity
2- Certificate of birth or equivalent documents
3- Qualification (degree from recognized institution) - Main applicant only
4- IELTS (band 6 and above in all 4 components) - Main applicant only
5- IELTS of the migrating dependent (if they have if no it's ok)
6- Passport Photo

For Health and police certificates you need to wait for case officer to ask you for it
refer to PDF file I attached for checklist.
Good Luck


----------



## rojerron (Feb 20, 2013)

Amirsalar said:


> Hi , If you wanna apply online in the first place you will need to upload the following:
> the documents need to be for you and any migrating dependent :
> 
> 1- Passport bio data page with at least 2 year validity
> ...


Hai Amirsalar,

Thanks for the information. One more thing what type of attestation do i need to do, is it any nottery or gusseterd office attestation for online application. Thanks so much in advance..

with regards
Roney Joseph


----------



## Amirsalar (Feb 16, 2013)

Hi Roney 

If the documents are not in English , you need to officially translate them by an official translator. Then you need to get the translated copy certified by governmental authorities. procedure is different from place to place for example in Iran ministary of foreign affair endorse the docs needed internationally or I endorsed my Malaysian Bachelor degree in Malaysia Ministry of higher education .... You need to find out ... but the docs need to be certified true copy


----------



## rojerron (Feb 20, 2013)

Thanks you so much Amirsalar. R u in the similar process. 

Thanks


----------



## tanvir013 (Mar 8, 2013)

Hello Guys,

I have gone through everything about visa subclass 476 but I need to clarify something before I apply for it online. If you can answer these question my confusion will dissolve and can apply confidently.

1.I have graduated form a uk university which is on the list for the application of visa subclass 476 and returned to my country after my graduation in Engineering last year. As those who are from uk they know that you can do Bsc degree in two pathways.

*a. Direct University entry from first year.
b. HND and then topup (FINAL YEAR ENTRY) from the university to achieve your BSC degree.*

I fall in the category b and it is written in the information section that graduation from any *affliated* college or institution will not be eligible. To tell you the truth I technically didnt graduate from a college but a university through top up. So , will I be eligible for application? 

2. Though my home country is Bangladesh and Currently I am at my home country but I have studied GCE O-level, A-level, and obviously My Bsc degree all are taught to me in English. Do I still need IELTS? 

Those two are the main questions actually and for a suggestion purpose I want to know something. 

Is it a good idea to have PCC and Health Certificate ready if the CO contact me after application. (In case because I heard they only give you 28 days)

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Guest (Mar 8, 2013)

What does it say on your degree certificate and course transcript? I know mine was issued by John Moores but says the community college name on there too. I'm thinking that would discount you. 

But find those documents and see if there is any mention on them of the college.


----------



## tanvir013 (Mar 8, 2013)

Hi _shel,

Nah mate its written on the documents that the degree is awarded to me by University of Plymouth, My college is not mentioned anywhere I hope there would be no problem then.

Well What about the IELTS and the Suggestion I want to know about PCC and Health Certs in my last post? Can some one shed a bit of light on it Pls.

Thanks


----------



## Amirsalar (Feb 16, 2013)

Dear Tanvir... 

1-As far as I am concerned your bachelor need to be a B.Eng or B.Sc (Hons) to be eligible for this visa , on the other hand if the name of the College or university printed on your degree is one of the names listed in the recognised institutions then you should be fine

2- IELTS : Yes you need it as you are not a native English speaker and you need to score a band of 6 and above in all four componenets. 

3- Health and character you don't need it at the application time. the case officer will let you know when it is required. 

All the best


----------



## AndyClaremont (Mar 21, 2013)

*476 Graduate application*

Hi all. Quick question for any of you who have been granted or know much about this 476 visa. I was just wondering about the general waiting time overall from initial application until the visa is granted. The reason I ask is I am actually working in Australia on the working holiday visa which only allows me to stay with one employer for six months. I was hoping to switch to the 476 before my six months with my current employer is up as I would like to keep working for them. Would it be possible to have it all done in this space of time. The Immi website says you might be waiting for 7 months but not sure if I should go with that figure or not. All info anyone could give me would be great. Oh plus I would be putting my partner down as a defacto too. I wonder would this slow it all down?????? Thanks:confused2::confused2::confused2:


----------



## rojerron (Feb 20, 2013)

AndyClaremont said:


> Hi all. Quick question for any of you who have been granted or know much about this 476 visa. I was just wondering about the general waiting time overall from initial application until the visa is granted. The reason I ask is I am actually working in Australia on the working holiday visa which only allows me to stay with one employer for six months. I was hoping to switch to the 476 before my six months with my current employer is up as I would like to keep working for them. Would it be possible to have it all done in this space of time. The Immi website says you might be waiting for 7 months but not sure if I should go with that figure or not. All info anyone could give me would be great. Oh plus I would be putting my partner down as a defacto too. I wonder would this slow it all down?????? Thanks:confused2::confused2::confused2:


I am not sure but i heard from others that, now a days the processing is fast and they will issue in 3 months. if you r applying through online.


----------



## JulianY (Aug 23, 2012)

*Police Check*

I have some queries on the Police checks for the visa application.

I have been residing 3 different countries till date.

1. Malaysia - >10 years
2. Wales, UK - approx 3 years
3. Singapore - 6months

Do i require police checks from all these three countries?

Thanks and regards,

Julian


----------



## jonatello (Apr 2, 2013)

*Waiting/Processing/Approval Duration*

Hi All,

I'm new to this forum, I wished I had stumble upon this site before applying. Anyway has anyone recently applied for this visa? I applied on the 31st of January and have not received any contact from the DIAC besides the acknowledgement email.

I would like to know if anyone else is experiencing this?

Any help would do because emailing the DIAC yields no results and their number to call (Adelaide office) is perpetually busy.

Cheers,
Jonathan Chew


----------



## jayptl (Dec 13, 2012)

is only ENGINEERING degree profession is complies with this visa???


----------



## rojerron (Feb 20, 2013)

jayptl said:


> is only ENGINEERING degree profession is complies with this visa???


yes only engineering degree you can confirm that in ,, "http://www.immi.gov.au/skilled/general-skilled-migration/476/eligibility-qualification.htm"


----------



## jonatello (Apr 2, 2013)

Hi,
So does anyone have any idea on the processing time? The website stated the allocation dates were on the 17th December 2012. Does anyone have an idea of when the next batch is?


----------



## mindfreak (Apr 15, 2013)

whats the current turn around time guys? any ideas?

I've applied for the 476 visa on 16th April 2013 and I am patiently waiting for the CO to contact me.

Good luck!


----------



## prasadbc9 (Jun 1, 2013)

mindfreak said:


> whats the current turn around time guys? any ideas?
> 
> I've applied for the 476 visa on 16th April 2013 and I am patiently waiting for the CO to contact me.
> 
> Good luck!


Hi mate,
Did you hear from the CO yet? I applied on 13th April, but not yet any CO allocation. Only got an acknowledgement email. If you like please share ur experience


----------



## mindfreak (Apr 15, 2013)

Nope I havnt heard anything yet either, i applied on 16th April. Stay in touch and do let me know when u do hear from the CO, I shall do the same.

Also have you already gone ahead and done ur medicals and PCC or are you gonna do it once u hear from the CO?

Cheers


----------



## prasadbc9 (Jun 1, 2013)

mindfreak said:


> Nope I havnt heard anything yet either, i applied on 16th April. Stay in touch and do let me know when u do hear from the CO, I shall do the same.
> 
> Also have you already gone ahead and done ur medicals and PCC or are you gonna do it once u hear from the CO?
> 
> Cheers


I've already sent all the Health and PCC. It's better to do now rather than waiting to hear CO. Otherwise much more time to wait for grant visa. Normally for PCC it takes few weeks,


----------



## perham (Oct 29, 2012)

prasadbc9 said:


> I've already sent all the Health and PCC. It's better to do now rather than waiting to hear CO. Otherwise much more time to wait for grant visa. Normally for PCC it takes few weeks,


hi, 

Just wanna ask did u send medical and pcc via email or uploaded in check list online?

Thanks.


----------



## prasadbc9 (Jun 1, 2013)

perham said:


> hi,
> 
> Just wanna ask did u send medical and pcc via email or uploaded in check list online?
> 
> Thanks.


ecom.immi.gov.au/visas/attachment/start.do?attachType=VISA_APPLICATION&group=travel[/url]


----------



## mindfreak (Apr 15, 2013)

@prasadbc9 does the medical have to done from a particular list of approved hospitals/clinics? or can it be done from anywhere?


----------



## prasadbc9 (Jun 1, 2013)

mindfreak said:


> @prasadbc9 does the medical have to done from a particular list of approved hospitals/clinics? or can it be done from anywhere?


Hi,
yes there is approved medical centers and you can find on the .immi.gov.au/contacts/panel-doctors/.
they will do uploading documents and things. Just follow the guidelines


----------



## mindfreak (Apr 15, 2013)

prasadbc9 said:


> Hi,
> yes there is approved medical centers and you can find on the .immi.gov.au/contacts/panel-doctors/.
> they will do uploading documents and things. Just follow the guidelines


thanks for that mate! Been a long wait this time around for 476 applicants. I know people who got their visas last year within 3 months from the date of application.
Been 2 months for us already...


----------



## perham (Oct 29, 2012)

mindfreak said:


> thanks for that mate! Been a long wait this time around for 476 applicants. I know people who got their visas last year within 3 months from the date of application.
> Been 2 months for us already...


@mindfreak

hi, 

yeah! u are right, it's supposed to take three months from the lodging until the visa is granted. I think there is a delay for this visa subclass this time. U don't worry, if i'm not mistaken, the next allocation cover your application as subsequent applicants lodged before 13 May 2013. 

Please keep in touch here if any new news. 

Wish u good news in coming days! 

Perham


----------



## mindfreak (Apr 15, 2013)

perham said:


> @mindfreak
> 
> hi,
> 
> ...


Thanks for that buddy, shall surely keep everyone updated on this forum!


----------



## smashingbeast (Jun 20, 2013)

*Did you hear from your CO*



jonatello said:


> Hi,
> So does anyone have any idea on the processing time? The website stated the allocation dates were on the 17th December 2012. Does anyone have an idea of when the next batch is?



I saw on their website that they are processing the applications before 19 Feb 2013 .. so you must have heard from your CO by now.. do let us know.. good luck


----------



## smashingbeast (Jun 20, 2013)

*Waiting for CO*

I had also applied in March and still haven't heard from them. Only yesterday i saw that they will be processing the applications lodged before 13 May after they are done with the ones before Feb.
so hopefully we will hear from them soon :fingerscrossed:


----------



## mindfreak (Apr 15, 2013)

476 visa processing has been really slow, I didnt know until last week that I was eligible for State sponsorship. Check my signature for updates. I went ahead and applied for subclass 190


----------



## omairshaheeen (Jun 15, 2013)

Hey Guys! I recently got my 476 graduate visa. Had to wait 5 months to get it. Applied in Jan and got it in June! Not sure why they are taking so long with the applications. 

Good Luck!!


----------



## prasadbc9 (Jun 1, 2013)

mindfreak said:


> 476 visa processing has been really slow, I didnt know until last week that I was eligible for State sponsorship. Check my signature for updates. I went ahead and applied for subclass 190


Hi mate,
with 55 points is it possible for apply 190 visa? had you a job experience 3years overseas or 1 year australian? please share if you dnt mind. DICS requires 60 poits for 190 visa subclass. 
Good Luck :fingerscrossed:


----------



## smashingbeast (Jun 20, 2013)

*After the CO contact you*



omairshaheeen said:


> Hey Guys! I recently got my 476 graduate visa. Had to wait 5 months to get it. Applied in Jan and got it in June! Not sure why they are taking so long with the applications.
> 
> Good Luck!!


How long did it take you to get the visa after your CO was assigned ?? And yeah congrats bud


----------



## smashingbeast (Jun 20, 2013)

*Police clearance*

Has anybody here had to get police clearance form multiple countries ?? And also some countries take longer time to process you police clearance and will the CO take decision in your favour if you can show that you have applied for the police report ?

Just wanted to make sure if its possible to get decision before that .
Thanks


----------



## perham (Oct 29, 2012)

smashingbeast said:


> Has anybody here had to get police clearance form multiple countries ?? And also some countries take longer time to process you police clearance and will the CO take decision in your favour if you can show that you have applied for the police report ?
> 
> Just wanted to make sure if its possible to get decision before that .
> Thanks


hello, 

I have applied for police clearance from two country, from my country it takes 2 months and half and other country it takes one months. You should applied for that before CO ask u, for your second Q i dont have any idea, but as far as I know, u will be given 28 days and if u couldnt make it so u need to ask your CO for giving u more time for that. 

I think u should know all that i said. good luck.


----------



## perham (Oct 29, 2012)

omairshaheeen said:


> Hey Guys! I recently got my 476 graduate visa. Had to wait 5 months to get it. Applied in Jan and got it in June! Not sure why they are taking so long with the applications.
> 
> Good Luck!!


Hello bro.. 

First of all, Congratulation! after 5 months waiting 

I just want to ask u, did your CO request from u to give additional documents or information, such Resume... ?

and another question, how long it takes to your visa be granted after your CO is allocated?


Thanks You!


----------



## smashingbeast (Jun 20, 2013)

*Hello*



perham said:


> hello,
> 
> I have applied for police clearance from two country, from my country it takes 2 months and half and other country it takes one months. You should applied for that before CO ask u, for your second Q i dont have any idea, but as far as I know, u will be given 28 days and if u couldnt make it so u need to ask your CO for giving u more time for that.
> 
> I think u should know all that i said. good luck.




So you already have your police report from both the countries now ?? And yeah hopefully now we will hear from our CO in a month or so


----------



## mindfreak (Apr 15, 2013)

prasadbc9 said:


> Hi mate,
> with 55 points is it possible for apply 190 visa? had you a job experience 3years overseas or 1 year australian? please share if you dnt mind. DICS requires 60 poits for 190 visa subclass.
> Good Luck :fingerscrossed:


Yeah mate i had 55 points too, I applied for state sponsorship which got approved and that got me an additional 5 points which made me eligible to apply for subclass 190. I do not have any job experience yet, I am fresh out of uni. 

Which country are u in right now? do u have any australian visa at the moment? And whats ur ANZSCO code for your nominated occupation? I can check for ya 

Cheers


----------



## prasadbc9 (Jun 1, 2013)

mindfreak said:


> Yeah mate i had 55 points too, I applied for state sponsorship which got approved and that got me an additional 5 points which made me eligible to apply for subclass 190. I do not have any job experience yet, I am fresh out of uni.
> 
> Which country are u in right now? do u have any australian visa at the moment? And whats ur ANZSCO code for your nominated occupation? I can check for ya
> 
> Cheers


Hey,
I haven't got any OZ visa and waiting for 476 visa which i applied on last April. I dnt have that much points atm( 45p. age and degree). I'm a Srilankan and completed my BEng degree in UK. Atm i'm in Srilanka. Also working as a project manager in a construction project. If you dnt mind plz explain how did you claim that 5 points, it will help for us on future hopefully. 
Cheers


----------



## mindfreak (Apr 15, 2013)

Subclass 190 is for state sponsorship. Therefore once u apply for state sponsorship (each Australian state has its own criteria based on the fields they need skilled workers in), and if it gets accepted you get an extra 5 points towards your application. You can find more info regarding it on SkillSelect

Moreover, if you can score 8 bands each in IELTS, that shall give u 20 more points, and then you can apply for subclass 189 (more info on the skillselect website as well). Let me know if u have any further queries


----------



## prasadbc9 (Jun 1, 2013)

smashingbeast said:


> Has anybody here had to get police clearance form multiple countries ?? And also some countries take longer time to process you police clearance and will the CO take decision in your favour if you can show that you have applied for the police report ?
> 
> Just wanted to make sure if its possible to get decision before that .
> Thanks


Hi,
If you have lived more than 12 months in a country, yes you have to obtain a PCC and also If PCC takes more than 28 days to get, CO will give you more time if you can prove that you have applied for obtain PCC. without PCC CO will not grant visa for favor you. Best this is just try to get ur PCC rather than waiting to hear from the CO.
Good Luck


----------



## prasadbc9 (Jun 1, 2013)

mindfreak said:


> Subclass 190 is for state sponsorship. Therefore once u apply for state sponsorship (each Australian state has its own criteria based on the fields they need skilled workers in), and if it gets accepted you get an extra 5 points towards your application. You can find more info regarding it on SkillSelect
> 
> Moreover, if you can score 8 bands each in IELTS, that shall give u 20 more points, and then you can apply for subclass 189 (more info on the skillselect website as well). Let me know if u have any further queries


Hey,
I think you have more than 60 points. ( age,degree,IELTS 30+15+20). Dnt think I can get 8, probably 7 on each for 10 points:clap2: By the way thanks for quick respond.


----------



## mindfreak (Apr 15, 2013)

No mate had 55 points initially (only 10 points for IELTS). Even though I got overall 8.5, i had 7.5 in Writing, therefore thats 7 bands each and hence only 10 points for that. Yeah get your IELTS done, get those extra 10 points. That gets you to 55 and then apply for State sponsorship and you're sorted!


----------



## smashingbeast (Jun 20, 2013)

*Fingerprint*

Hello,
I need to get my police report from USA and I am currently in Nepal. I don't have any reliable agencies to help me with finger prints and FBI is very strict with one. Any suggestions where can i get accurate finger prints taken.. hopefully anywhere close in India ??


----------



## prasadbc9 (Jun 1, 2013)

smashingbeast said:


> Hello,
> I need to get my police report from USA and I am currently in Nepal. I don't have any reliable agencies to help me with finger prints and FBI is very strict with one. Any suggestions where can i get accurate finger prints taken.. hopefully anywhere close in India ??


UNITED STATES OF AMERICA 
Relevant document: ‘Criminal History Record Check’ and State police check (for residents). 
Residents and non-residents 
Apply to: FBI CJIS Division – Record Request 
1000 Custer Hollow Road 
Clarksburg, WV 26306 
Provide: a covering letter, a set of both rolled/inked and plain fingerprint impressions placed on a 
standard paper fingerprint card, satisfactory proof of identity, consisting of full name, date and place of 
birth, postal address for return of results. 
The FBI will send the results directly to you. 
If the results are to be sent to an address outside the USA you will need to make arrangements for the 
return postage of the results. 
Processing time may be up to 12 weeks. 
Note: while FBI checks can be obtained through private companies, only FBI checks directly issued by 
the FBI are accepted by DIAC. 
Residents 
You will also need to obtain a police certificate from your local (State) police department covering your 
last 12 months of residence. Apply in person or by mail to the relevant city, county or state police 
department. 
The type of certificate issued depends on individual state procedures. 
Obtaining fingerprints 
Apply to your local police authority with proof of identity. 
For a standard fingerprint card, use Form FD-258 
If a blank fingerprint card cannot be obtained from the local police authority, further information and 
blank FBI fingerprint forms are available at: 
FBI — Homepage 
Phone: 1304 625 5590 – general enquiries. 
Fee: payable. 
FBI — Homepage


----------



## prasadbc9 (Jun 1, 2013)

Hi frnds!!
Did anybody notice the latest allocation date for 476 visa? now the visa is processing under Subsequent entrant applications table. Before it was Priority exempt applications table.


----------



## perham (Oct 29, 2012)

prasadbc9 said:


> Hi frnds!!
> Did anybody notice the latest allocation date for 476 visa? now the visa is processing under Subsequent entrant applications table. Before it was Priority exempt applications table.



Yeah I did notice, i dont know what dose it mean actually, u are saying that 476 is processing the subsequent applicants as given in that table? that is should be good news for u guys who lodged their application before 13 May. keep in touch please if u heard from your CO..


----------



## smashingbeast (Jun 20, 2013)

*yup*



prasadbc9 said:


> Hi frnds!!
> Did anybody notice the latest allocation date for 476 visa? now the visa is processing under Subsequent entrant applications table. Before it was Priority exempt applications table.


Allocation Dates for General Skilled Migration Applications

It seems that they are done with the applications lodged before Feb 13... that's why its not showing anymore in the current processing


----------



## mindfreak (Apr 15, 2013)

But on the top of the page it still says "This information was last updated on 14 June 2013."


----------



## Maxo (Jul 1, 2013)

perham said:


> Yeah I did notice, i dont know what dose it mean actually, u are saying that 476 is processing the subsequent applicants as given in that table? that is should be good news for u guys who lodged their application before 13 May. keep in touch please if u heard from your CO..


Maybe I'm wrong, but I think the table for subsequent applicants is for people who applied as a secondary applicant. Well.. I do hope you are right, as I applied the 2nd of May.

Anyone who applied end of Feb/Beginning of March and got there CO allocated ??


----------



## smashingbeast (Jun 20, 2013)

Maxo said:


> Maybe I'm wrong, but I think the table for subsequent applicants is for people who applied as a secondary applicant. Well.. I do hope you are right, as I applied the 2nd of May.
> 
> Anyone who applied end of Feb/Beginning of March and got there CO allocated ??



I have applied at the end of March (25th). No luck yet


----------



## mindfreak (Apr 15, 2013)

Maxo said:


> Maybe I'm wrong, but I think the table for subsequent applicants is for people who applied as a secondary applicant. Well.. I do hope you are right, as I applied the 2nd of May.
> 
> Anyone who applied end of Feb/Beginning of March and got there CO allocated ??


subsequent applications means that applications from 13th May shall be processed once the application until the 13th May have been allocated to COs. Therefore, currently the DIAC is processing application received prior to 13th May to make thingsm ore clear. 

It has nothing to do with secondary applicants etc


----------



## smashingbeast (Jun 20, 2013)

mindfreak said:


> subsequent applications means that applications from 13th May shall be processed once the application until the 13th May have been allocated to COs. Therefore, currently the DIAC is processing application received prior to 13th May to make thingsm ore clear.
> 
> It has nothing to do with secondary applicants etc


So i guess i can expect to be contacted by a CO in a week or so ... I had appliedon 25th March :clap2:


----------



## smashingbeast (Jun 20, 2013)

mindfreak said:


> yeah thats highly likely, keep us updated when u hear from the CO


sure


----------



## Maxo (Jul 1, 2013)

Would it be fair to say that once they start the next group of applications (end of Feb to the 13th of May), I would get a CO (I applied the 2nd of May) not too long after folks who applied early March ?

An amazing job and a wonderful woman is waiting for me in Aussie so I hope I won't have to wait much longer


----------



## mindfreak (Apr 15, 2013)

yeah hopefully soon maxo, now that its past 1st July i am assuming they shall process it at a much faster pace, well all we can do is just hope as of now

good luck!


----------



## prasadbc9 (Jun 1, 2013)

Hi Frnds!!
Once again plzz chek the latest allocation date for 476 visa? Lets c who is the lucky one can find the 476 allocation date. This is strange ....


----------



## mindfreak (Apr 15, 2013)

i think they are editing the contents on that webpage, its good to see that the latest update date has gone to 1st July.


----------



## happybuddha (Sep 28, 2012)

prasadbc9 said:


> UNITED STATES OF AMERICA
> Relevant document: ‘Criminal History Record Check’ and State police check (for residents).
> Residents and non-residents
> Apply to: FBI CJIS Division – Record Request
> ...


What is a resident in this case ? A citizen ? Or any one who has stayed in the state for over a year ? If alien resident (by tax purposes) then is clearance from all states where the alien resident stayed required ?


----------



## mindfreak (Apr 15, 2013)

happybuddha said:


> What is a resident in this case ? A citizen ? Or any one who has stayed in the state for over a year ? If alien resident (by tax purposes) then is clearance from all states where the alien resident stayed required ?


Upon reading what you've posted, resident would mean anyone who has stayed in that state for atleast 12 months (doesn't necessarily mean that you need to be a citizen of that state/country)


----------



## mindfreak (Apr 15, 2013)

clearance require for all the states that you've stayed in for more than 12 months


----------



## mindfreak (Apr 15, 2013)

I am hoping someone on this forum hears from a CO next week


----------



## smashingbeast (Jun 20, 2013)

Did anyone fill out a charactor statutory declaration ??? I didn't know about it before today..


----------



## Bahar-rz (Jul 7, 2013)

Hi all,
I also lodge my application on 30 of april,

I'm waiting for CO, but there is no info about allocation time in the web site don't you think it is a little strange?


----------



## mindfreak (Apr 15, 2013)

Bahar-rz said:


> Hi all,
> I also lodge my application on 30 of april,
> 
> I'm waiting for CO, but there is no info about allocation time in the web site don't you think it is a little strange?


Yeah it is a bit strange mate, i agree. Hopefully someone on this forum hears from a CO, and that shall give is an indication of when to expect a CO allocation etc


----------



## mindfreak (Apr 15, 2013)

smashingbeast said:


> Did anyone fill out a charactor statutory declaration ??? I didn't know about it before today..


character statutory declaration for 476 visa?


----------



## Maxo (Jul 1, 2013)

Bahar-rz said:


> Hi all,
> I also lodge my application on 30 of april,
> 
> I'm waiting for CO, but there is no info about allocation time in the web site don't you think it is a little strange?


Yes I am thinking the same.. I was hoping to move to Australia by the 15th of August.. I guess I'm dreaming big time..


----------



## Bahar-rz (Jul 7, 2013)

Maxo said:


> Yes I am thinking the same.. I was hoping to move to Australia by the 15th of August.. I guess I'm dreaming big time..


When did you lodge your application?


----------



## prasadbc9 (Jun 1, 2013)

Hi frnds!!
Back again with a latest news.
Effective 1 July 2013, processing of Temporary Graduate (Subclass 485) and Recognised Graduate (Subclass 476) visa applications transferred from GSM to Temporary Visas.
Cheers.


----------



## mindfreak (Apr 15, 2013)

prasadbc9 said:


> Hi frnds!!
> Back again with a latest news.
> Effective 1 July 2013, processing of Temporary Graduate (Subclass 485) and Recognised Graduate (Subclass 476) visa applications transferred from GSM to Temporary Visas.
> Cheers.


That explains why 476 isnt showing up on the skilled migration visa processing page. Thanks prasadbc9!


----------



## perham (Oct 29, 2012)

prasadbc9 said:


> Hi frnds!!
> Back again with a latest news.
> Effective 1 July 2013, processing of Temporary Graduate (Subclass 485) and Recognised Graduate (Subclass 476) visa applications transferred from GSM to Temporary Visas.
> Cheers.


Thanks!


----------



## prasadbc9 (Jun 1, 2013)

perham said:


> hi back!
> 
> Firstly, what dose it mean?
> Secondly, i just found this case for 485 not 476..
> ...


It means it is not processing under the GSM application and 485 & 476 visas same like one visa subclass now. I think only different is 476 visa facilitate graduates outside the OZ. That is the best I can explain mate. Hope u will get it. :ranger:


----------



## prasadbc9 (Jun 1, 2013)

one more thing to consider. There is no any allocation date set for temporary visas and the recommended processing time is withing 12 months. & now i'm feeling sick, also dnt know whats going on here. Only thing is waiting to see that wonderful Email from CO


----------



## mindfreak (Apr 15, 2013)

prasadbc9 said:


> one more thing to consider. There is no any allocation date set for temporary visas and the recommended processing time is withing 12 months. & now i'm feeling sick, also dnt know whats going on here. Only thing is waiting to see that wonderful Email from CO


can u share the link where u saw that?


----------



## prasadbc9 (Jun 1, 2013)

mindfreak said:


> can u share the link where u saw that?


Client Service Charter


----------



## mindfreak (Apr 15, 2013)

prasadbc9 said:


> Client Service Charter


That's for subclass 485, I am sure 476 wont take that long.


----------



## Bahar-rz (Jul 7, 2013)

Dears,

Please check following page, it shows that 7 months may take 

Skilled Migration Visa Processing Times

Please tell me how did you find out that this visa applications transferred from GSM to Temporary Visas?


----------



## smashingbeast (Jun 20, 2013)

mindfreak said:


> That's for subclass 485, I am sure 476 wont take that long.


Hope so bud ... This thing is getting really messy n confusing .. For me its been 3 N half months already :ranger: .. Anyway it didnt say nything related to. 476 right ?


----------



## smashingbeast (Jun 20, 2013)

prasadbc9 said:


> It means it is not processing under the GSM application and 485 & 476 visas same like one visa subclass now. I think only different is 476 visa facilitate graduates outside the OZ. That is the best I can explain mate. Hope u will get it. :ranger:


Any changes they make sud affect the new applications n not the ones that have already been lodged. ... I think so


----------



## Bahar-rz (Jul 7, 2013)

Dears, 

Dont you think it is better to ask them, from contact(for online application) part in our page instead of guessing what is going on?


----------



## mindfreak (Apr 15, 2013)

Bahar-rz said:


> Dears,
> 
> Dont you think it is better to ask them, from contact(for online application) part in our page instead of guessing what is going on?


yeah i have already sent them an email in regards to it last week, no response yet (as expected)


----------



## Maxo (Jul 1, 2013)

Bahar-rz said:


> When did you lodge your application?


2nd of May.

Does anyone knows if I can get a tourist visa while waiting for my 476 ?


----------



## prasadbc9 (Jun 1, 2013)

Dear Client,

Thank you for your correspondence regarding General Skilled Migration (GSM).

This service is an unattended automated response system only. Instructions about where you can obtain information are outlined below.

Change of Contact Pathways for Temporary Graduate (Subclass 485) and Recognised Graduate (Subclass 476) Visas

Effective 1 July 2013, processing of Temporary Graduate (Subclass 485) and Recognised Graduate (Subclass 476) visa applications transferred from GSM to Temporary Visas.

If your correspondence relates to one of the above Temporary Visa applications please refer your matter to the new contact pathways available at: Temporary Graduate Visa Centres

GSM Visas (excludes subclasses 485 and 476)

If you have lodged a GSM visa application and your correspondence relates to when your application will be allocated to a case officer, please review the published allocation dates.
See: Application Already Lodged - Professionals and other Skilled Migrants - Workers - Visas & Immigration

If you have been contacted by a case officer about your GSM visa application you must correspond directly with your case officer by email. Your case officer will provide you with a specific email address to use after they have made their initial assessment of your application.

If you have lodged a GSM visa application, but have not yet been contacted by a case officer, use the GSM Post-Lodgement Enquiry Form.
See: General Skilled Migration Post-Lodgement Enquiry Form

Before you contact the department with general GSM visa enquiries, you should read the website content and relevant fact sheets.
See: Professionals and Other Skilled Migrants

If you have not lodged a GSM visa application, and would like more information, use the GSM Pre-Lodgement Enquiry Form.
See: General Skilled Migration Pre-Lodgement Enquiry Form

If your correspondence relates to one of the following subjects:
? Request to withdraw a GSM application;
? Request for a refund of the Visa Application Charge in relation to a GSM application;
? Advice of an addition to your family; or a
? Bridging Visa matter.
See: Application Already Lodged - Professionals and other Skilled Migrants - Workers - Visas & Immigration

Transaction Reference Number (TRN) Enquiries

You can access information about the progress of your online application at any time following lodgement. You will need to use your unique TRN to do this. If you do not know your TRN you can locate it at the top of your automatic notification of application email. Individual TRN?s are unable to be provided via this automated response system.

This is what I got for my inquiry. This E mail was an auto generated one.
Hope this will help you guys


----------



## mindfreak (Apr 15, 2013)

Maxo said:


> 2nd of May.
> 
> Does anyone knows if I can get a tourist visa while waiting for my 476 ?


yeah maxo you can certainly do that, moreover u will get a tourist visa within a week-10 days tops as far as i know. Moreover, you have a legit reason to go to Aus on a tourist visa.


----------



## perham (Oct 29, 2012)

Bahar-rz said:


> Dears,
> 
> Please check following page, it shows that 7 months may take
> 
> ...



Hi Bahar.. 

That 7 months is estimated time for paper application not online one.

Thanks.


----------



## Bahar-rz (Jul 7, 2013)

perham said:


> Hi Bahar..
> 
> That 7 months is estimated time for paper application not online one.
> 
> Thanks.


So you think it takes shorter?
I hope soooo, :fingerscrossed:


----------



## perham (Oct 29, 2012)

Bahar-rz said:


> So you think it takes shorter?
> I hope soooo, :fingerscrossed:


Yeah that is standard time for paper applications 
Maybe u havnt read other forums or previous messages about this visa. 

The usual time for online application from lodging to visa be granted supposed to be within 3 months. 
Allocation of CO after 1 month from lodging time, then 2 months for police clearance and medical checkup and other evaluation by CO, so within 3 months visa supposed to be granted. 

so now, we are not seeing the same processing time as before for this visa, and from mid-Feb till now anybody lodge his/her application online havnt heard from CO and no clear info about the CO allocation time for this visa. This was all the story..

Sorry guys i know u all knew that, but i just explain here, so we wont face repetitive questions which we gone through it already.


----------



## smashingbeast (Jun 20, 2013)

10 Oct 2012 - IELTS Speaking
13 Oct 2012 - IELTS Listening, Reading, Writing
26 Oct 2012 - IELTS Results (L=8.5, R=8.0, W=8.0, S=7.0, OBS=8.0)
17 Feb 2013 - Lodged online application for Visa 476
07 June 2013 - CO Allocated : Adelaide Team 9


info of one of the guy in a forum.. hope this gives an idea to everyone who has applied in recent months.


----------



## Maxo (Jul 1, 2013)

smashingbeast said:


> 10 Oct 2012 - IELTS Speaking
> 13 Oct 2012 - IELTS Listening, Reading, Writing
> 26 Oct 2012 - IELTS Results (L=8.5, R=8.0, W=8.0, S=7.0, OBS=8.0)
> 17 Feb 2013 - Lodged online application for Visa 476
> ...


They allocated CO to applicants up to the 19th of Feb one month ago and they haven't allocated any more CO since then.

According to their website, the next group of applicants that will be considered will go from 20th of Feb to mid-May (Subsequent applications). Unfortunately, they removed 476 from the Allocation dates a couple of days ago (Allocation Dates for General Skilled Migration Applications) and we are unsure of what is going on.

Hope it makes sense.


----------



## Bahar-rz (Jul 7, 2013)

One of my friends dates:

Lodged on: 5th of march
CO allocation: 15th of june


----------



## smashingbeast (Jun 20, 2013)

Bahar-rz said:


> One of my friends dates:
> 
> Lodged on: 5th of march
> CO allocation: 15th of june



Thats great .. so we have somebody from March already allocated a CO .. It's been almost a month now .. how come I haven't been assigned a CO yet .. had applied on 25th March ... hope it won't take any longer as they have moved 476 from Skilled Migration to Temporary visa ...


----------



## smashingbeast (Jun 20, 2013)

Did anyone try to contact the department asking about next CO assignment ???


----------



## Maxo (Jul 1, 2013)

smashingbeast said:


> Did anyone try to contact the department asking about next CO assignment ???


I guess it takes some time to transfer everything from GSM to the temporary visa teams.


----------



## smashingbeast (Jun 20, 2013)

Maxo said:


> I guess it takes some time to transfer everything from GSM to the temporary visa teams.


yeah i guess so .. we are just turning out to be an unlucky batch to apply for 476


----------



## brisboon (Jul 11, 2013)

*Police check*

Hello everyone,

I am new to the forum. I'd like to know, in order to save some time: what exactly will I be asked to do at the police of the countries in which I lived, if my application is accepted for the 476 visa ?

Thank you a lot !


----------



## chrissey (Jul 11, 2013)

*476*

Hi everyone I am new to the Forum as well and failed to find an answer on the worldwideweb. I was wondering when everyone sort of applied for 476 in terms of graduating. I am doing a Masters which runs until September (dissertation only) but I have passed all my final exams and technically passed a post graduate diploma. Has anyone applied for the visa after final exams results even though you had your dissertation to finish? Would you recommend to wait until I finished my degree completely and what happens if you get turned down...can you apply numerous times?
My Uni is Russel Group, Engineering, etc etc however I am unsure about when to apply. I rang the Immi office in the UK but they did not know either.

Best regards any help much appreciated!
Chris


----------



## Maxo (Jul 1, 2013)

brisboon said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I am new to the forum. I'd like to know, in order to save some time: what exactly will I be asked to do at the police of the countries in which I lived, if my application is accepted for the 476 visa ?
> 
> Thank you a lot !


Well you need to provide the penal clearance proof for every countries you lived in for at least 1 year before having your 476 approved. You'll have to go to an accredited authority of each country, they'll take your fingerprints and that's it (At least it was for me in Canada).


----------



## Maxo (Jul 1, 2013)

chrissey said:


> Hi everyone I am new to the Forum as well and failed to find an answer on the worldwideweb. I was wondering when everyone sort of applied for 476 in terms of graduating. I am doing a Masters which runs until September (dissertation only) but I have passed all my final exams and technically passed a post graduate diploma. Has anyone applied for the visa after final exams results even though you had your dissertation to finish? Would you recommend to wait until I finished my degree completely and what happens if you get turned down...can you apply numerous times?
> My Uni is Russel Group, Engineering, etc etc however I am unsure about when to apply. I rang the Immi office in the UK but they did not know either.
> 
> Best regards any help much appreciated!
> Chris


I applied for my 476 in May and I will be graduating next month. I just assumed it would be fine and provided a proof that I will graduate in August.. but then again I doubt that I will be assigned a CO before I graduate so I'll be able to provide a proof that I graduated.

Sorry it doesn't really answer your question.


----------



## chrissey (Jul 11, 2013)

Hi Maxo,

yeah I was thinking the same actually but unsure whether they want all the correct paperwork straight away and might turn you down if you have not finished your degree yet. I will get my application out asap then as I am planning to move out there in mid september.

Thank you for your help and good luck!!


----------



## smashingbeast (Jun 20, 2013)

How many of you have already submitted your penal clearance and medical ?? I am thinking about submitting everything next week ..


----------



## perham (Oct 29, 2012)

smashingbeast said:


> How many of you have already submitted your penal clearance and medical ?? I am thinking about submitting everything next week ..


i submitted police clearance then next week going for medical.


----------



## Bahar-rz (Jul 7, 2013)

perham said:


> i submitted police clearance then next week going for medical.


Hi, 

Did your co contact you to do the medical?


----------



## perham (Oct 29, 2012)

Bahar-rz said:


> Hi,
> 
> Did your co contact you to do the medical?


Hi Back,

No, didnt. I'm just optimistic that my future lovely CO will be allocated soon, so im proceeding with that. 

As far as I know, Police clearance and medical are valid for 1 year (to them) from the date of issue. (guys.. please correct me if im wrong about that)


----------



## perham (Oct 29, 2012)

Maxo said:


> I applied for my 476 in May and I will be graduating next month. I just assumed it would be fine and provided a proof that I will graduate in August.. but then again I doubt that I will be assigned a CO before I graduate so I'll be able to provide a proof that I graduated.
> 
> Sorry it doesn't really answer your question.


I've read some where in Aus Imm Web that if u have a later of your uni senate, saying u are graduated, that should be sufficient.


----------



## prasadbc9 (Jun 1, 2013)

smashingbeast said:


> How many of you have already submitted your penal clearance and medical ?? I am thinking about submitting everything next week ..


It is better to submit as soon as you can, rather than waiting to hear from the CO.


----------



## prasadbc9 (Jun 1, 2013)

perham said:


> I've read some where in Aus Imm Web that if u have a later of your uni senate, saying u are graduated, that should be sufficient.


DICS need documents only to verify their requirements. I think U r right.


----------



## prasadbc9 (Jun 1, 2013)

Maxo said:


> I applied for my 476 in May and I will be graduating next month. I just assumed it would be fine and provided a proof that I will graduate in August.. but then again I doubt that I will be assigned a CO before I graduate so I'll be able to provide a proof that I graduated.
> 
> Sorry it doesn't really answer your question.


I think you have to be graduated before allocate to a CO. Immi website clearly have mentioned that.


----------



## smashingbeast (Jun 20, 2013)

prasadbc9 said:


> It is better to submit as soon as you can, rather than waiting to hear from the CO.



yeah i think so too bud.. its been over three months already and that's what the website suggests too ....hopefully we will have our visa in a month time


----------



## sam_neville (Jul 13, 2013)

Hello all,

Has anybody found a way to obtain information on current 476 allocation date(s)? I am annoyed that the DIAC website no longer provides this....unless I just haven't found it.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Maxo (Jul 1, 2013)

prasadbc9 said:


> I think you have to be graduated before allocate to a CO. Immi website clearly have mentioned that.


Hello pradsadbc9, could you please send the link which confirm it ?


----------



## sam_neville (Jul 13, 2013)

Maxo said:


> Hello pradsadbc9, could you please send the link which confirm it ?


Maxo

Considering the current delay in the allocation of CO's, I think you should lodge an application as soon as you're sure that you will be able to secure graduation documents in, say, a couple of months' time, just so you can get in the queue. I lodged an application a month before I had actually graduated, and even uploaded my graduation documents 2 months after lodging. Now am currently waiting for a CO, like many others in this thread.


----------



## Maxo (Jul 1, 2013)

sam_neville said:


> Maxo
> 
> Considering the current delay in the allocation of CO's, I think you should lodge an application as soon as you're sure that you will be able to secure graduation documents in, say, a couple of months' time, just so you can get in the queue. I lodged an application a month before I had actually graduated, and even uploaded my graduation documents 2 months after lodging. Now am currently waiting for a CO, like many others in this thread.


Thanks Sam,

I already applied on the 2nd of May, and I will be graduating in 4 weeks, I don't think I'll be allocated a CO within 4 weeks anyway.. but if it does happen, do you think it would be a problem ? can the CO be that picky ? What I uploaded is a proof that I graduate on the 10th of August at the conditions that I pass my currently enrolled classes.


----------



## sam_neville (Jul 13, 2013)

Maxo said:


> Thanks Sam,
> 
> I already applied on the 2nd of May, and I will be graduating in 4 weeks, I don't think I'll be allocated a CO within 4 weeks anyway.. but if it does happen, do you think it would be a problem ? can the CO be that picky ? What I uploaded is a proof that I graduate on the 10th of August at the conditions that I pass my currently enrolled classes.


I don't think it will be a problem, especially since you have already uploaded some sort of "proof". When I lodged my application I uploaded various receipts indicating that I have already requested for diplomas, transcripts, etc. Ultimately it did not matter as I have already attached these documents and am still waiting for a CO. I doubt that I am still waiting because of this "late" upload, as many people here have lodged their applications before I did and they are also waiting to be contacted.

If by some miracle you are allocated a CO then it shouldn't be a problem as well. As long as you do not fail your current classes I'm sure the CO will allow you to upload your graduation documents as soon as they are available. Remember, the CO's job is to make sure your application is complete BEFORE it is forwarded to the department for finalisation; they are not the ones to approve nor deny applications.


----------



## Bahar-rz (Jul 7, 2013)

Dears,


I am going to call the immigration office to find out why they do not answer us about allocating time

I suggest you to do the same


----------



## prasadbc9 (Jun 1, 2013)

Maxo said:


> Hello pradsadbc9, could you please send the link which confirm it ?


Hi Maxo,
Check this 
Skilled – Recognised Graduate (Temporary) visa (subclass 476)


----------



## sam_neville (Jul 13, 2013)

Bahar-rz said:


> Dears,
> 
> 
> I am going to call the immigration office to find out why they do not answer us about allocating time
> ...


My boyfriend is from Perth and he will attempt to contact the department when they open tomorrow. It's bad enough that we are the unfortunate batch suffering from delays due to recent changes...the least they can do is give us a timeframe!


----------



## smashingbeast (Jun 20, 2013)

sam_neville said:


> My boyfriend is from Perth and he will attempt to contact the department when they open tomorrow. It's bad enough that we are the unfortunate batch suffering from delays due to recent changes...the least they can do is give us a timeframe!


Yeah at least they should tell us when they might allocate the COs... Please do let us know about their response


----------



## prasadbc9 (Jun 1, 2013)

sam_neville said:


> I don't think it will be a problem, especially since you have already uploaded some sort of "proof". When I lodged my application I uploaded various receipts indicating that I have already requested for diplomas, transcripts, etc. Ultimately it did not matter as I have already attached these documents and am still waiting for a CO. I doubt that I am still waiting because of this "late" upload, as many people here have lodged their applications before I did and they are also waiting to be contacted.
> 
> If by some miracle you are allocated a CO then it shouldn't be a problem as well. As long as you do not fail your current classes I'm sure the CO will allow you to upload your graduation documents as soon as they are available. Remember, the CO's job is to make sure your application is complete BEFORE it is forwarded to the department for finalisation; they are not the ones to approve nor deny applications.


Hi, 
Just to your knowledge, CO has full power to approve or deny the application if the documents are not in their requirements. CO is the person who grant visa. If the case is too complex then he might get advise from his boss. By the way these all depends on their mood on that time. I hope my CO will not have any family problems, or any work place problems


----------



## sam_neville (Jul 13, 2013)

prasadbc9 said:


> Hi,
> Just to your knowledge, CO has full power to approve or deny the application if the documents are not in their requirements. CO is the person who grant visa. If the case is too complex then he might get advise from his boss. By the way these all depends on their mood on that time. I hope my CO will not have any family problems, or any work place problems


I stand corrected. Thank you for that information.

I guess if we can complete our requirements at the pre-allocation stage, and make sure they are all understandable, this could mean less headaches for our case officers=better moods=expedited decision!


----------



## smashingbeast (Jun 20, 2013)

Does anybody has a friend or know someone whose application was rejected ???


----------



## Bahar-rz (Jul 7, 2013)

sam_neville said:


> My boyfriend is from Perth and he will attempt to contact the department when they open tomorrow. It's bad enough that we are the unfortunate batch suffering from delays due to recent changes...the least they can do is give us a timeframe!





Hi,
Could your boyfriend call them? Which phone number is valid? I have 2 but non f them answers!!!!


----------



## sam_neville (Jul 13, 2013)

Bahar-rz said:


> Hi,
> Could your boyfriend call them? Which phone number is valid? I have 2 but non f them answers!!!!


He tried calling earlier today during business hours but to no avail...he says they were not picking up. He will try again tomorrow.

The telephone number he called was: 1300 364 613


----------



## zachgold (Jul 15, 2013)

Hi Guys,

I just thought I'd chime in here to ask specifically how and where you guys are getting some of the information in this thread. I'm also an applicant for the 476 visa.

Sorry for the verbosity here, just thought I'd be as specific as I can.
I graduated with a bachelors in engineering on June 15th from the University of Waterloo here in Canada. The way it works is that we get unofficial results on April 25th, then official results on may 21st, and finally we receive the official degree at our convocation on June 15th. I can only prove that I have satisfied the degree requirements after the official results on the 21st, and receiving that documentation took until the May 30th, when I finally submitted the application.

I arranged for the medical/blood test/X-ray, which was done all at once at the certified (immi.gov.au/contacts/overseas/c/canada/panel-doctors.htm) medical & radiology clinics in Hamilton. This information was all sent from the medical clinic and couriered to Ottawa for processing. It was received on the 10th of july. I also arranged to get a police certificate (which is the documentation the branch indicated I'd need for any visas) from my local police branch, which was uploaded yesterday. I intend on travelling to Australia on August 7th, and staying there until the application is finalized. The immi site states that i'll receive a message when this occurs, at which point I'll jump on a plane to new zealand until the visa is fully finalized. I attached a cover letter with these specifics along with the application.

So from what I understand, the official contact point for discussing the application is the Australian High Commission in Canada (canada.embassy.gov.au/otwa/home.html) and their phone line for visas (613-216-7603). So I've called them alot, and they've indicated that they are the only official people I can talk to regarding the application. There is no onshore phone line for me to call. I guess I could be told otherwise by a case officer, but as of right now this has not happened. I have sent two emails in through the small contact form, one of which was replied (after 2 days) and the other was not (11 days thus far). Over the phone, they've told me that a case officer is assigned immediately after the application is submitted, and the visa begins processing immediately. The status on the application states that "Processing has commenced". One of the things they mentioned is that I actually won't receive any information about the visa processing unless there is either a problem or the application is about to be finalized.

My confusion here is regarding two things: 

How do you know that a CO has or has not been assigned?
It states on the immi sit that the 476 visa is exempt from priority processing, so the various groups and their allocation dates aren't applicable right? What is the role of those application dates in the 476 processing?
In general, how are you getting any information whatsoever on processing times or status?

Cheers everybody,
-zach


----------



## sam_neville (Jul 13, 2013)

@zachgold


1. You will only know that a CO has been assigned to you once you have been contacted by them. So it doesn't really matter that you uploaded your documents "late"...in fact, you're considered to have frontloaded your requirements since you already attached them all at this "pre-allocation" stage. Also, I don't believe processing actually commences immediately after application; this is the reason why we are currently sitting ducks. I believe progress is really made when you have been given a CO (which is why most people would describe it as a hallelujah moment, complete with a choir singing in the background hahaha).
2. Up until about July 1 2013, that webpage you are referring to used to have a row under the Priority Exempt Applications showing an allocation date for 476. According to reports from some people here, 476 was transferred from GSM visas to Temporary Graduate Visas, a move which is: a. probably causing dramatic slowdowns, and/or b. stripping us applicants of the small consolation of knowing our estimated queues. Which brings me to your next query:
3. We have NO idea where to get/find allocation dates for 476 now, since the other dates are for other visas and don't necessarily apply to us (ie. in previous years some of these visas had allocation dates relatively close to one another), and that is why we are working to find out. Since we have all probably searched every nook and cranny of the world wide web for answers, our current strategy is to make calls to the department. But even this is proving to be very daunting 

Hope this clarifies

Previous history of 476 allocation dates: http://www.dlegal.com.au/migration-...updates/500-application-processing-times.html


----------



## Maxo (Jul 1, 2013)

sam_neville said:


> @zachgold
> 
> 
> Previous history of 476 allocation dates: http://www.dlegal.com.au/migration-...updates/500-application-processing-times.html


Quote from your website: 476 - Allocation within 4 weeks of lodgement 

Guess I'll have to wait, it has only been 12 weeks since my visa lodgement :tongue1:


----------



## zachgold (Jul 15, 2013)

That website is just copy pasted immi pages from the last 2 years.

I'm definitely with you in believing that it doesn't commence immediately. Is anybody aware of a detailed breakdown of the process that these 476 applications go through? Right now everything sounds pretty anecdotal, I don't see any evidence of the stages like pre-allocation vs allocation vs processing.

What do you consider contact with the CO? I've used the contact form and received a response, but there was no indication that this was from any specific CO related to my case. I've got conflicting information here I think. The high commission in charge of aussie visas here in canada told me over the phone that I would not be contacted by the case officer, but that I did have one assigned.

Regardless, is there any documentation that specifically says that we'll be contacted once a CO is assigned? I'm very very interested in hearing from anybody that has previously received an email like this.

Could anybody also point me to any evidence that the 476 has transferred to temporary migration? I see that this happened for the the 485 here: immi.gov.au/skilled/general-skilled-migration/changes-485.htm . But on the news page (immi.gov.au/skilled/general-skilled-migration/whats-new.htm) I don't see any indication of the same thing occurring for the 476. Though probably irrelevant, the 485 page shows in the temporary tab in the side bar vs the 476 still showing under the gsm tab.

Which phone numbers and departments are people calling? I just keep bugging the high commission here in ottawa, but they've only have very limited information. They have directly told me, "there is nobody else I can call and nothing else I can do" (though in context it sounded a bit nicer). Are you guys calling the numbers shown here: immi.gov.au/contacts/telephone.htm , more specifically the GSM number, 1300 364 613?


----------



## zachgold (Jul 15, 2013)

Just to follow up here, I called that immi number I mentioned, which is actually 011 61 1300 364 613 from canada. The woman I spoke with at that number had much more specific information than the canadian high commission's visa inquiry line. She indicated the following:

I will get contacted by a CO when they are assigned. 
Usually it takes 4 weeks from the initial application date for that to happen, regardless of the documents attached to the application.
She said the 476 is a professional visa, but that it is a temporary and not permanent visa.
I asked a specific question regarding my police clearance certificate, which she was unable to answer and said that a CO is the one to ask.
There is nothing I can do except wait for a CO.

What I get from this is the following:

I don't have a CO assigned
There are delays processing which she isn't able to explain.
She was confused when I asked if delays were because of a switched visa office, and mentioned that it's just a professional visa. I take that to mean she has no idea.

So great, nothing new here. How frustrating is this eh? If other people call and get any more information, it would be really awesome to hear.


----------



## perham (Oct 29, 2012)

zachgold said:


> Just to follow up here, I called that immi number I mentioned, which is actually 011 61 1300 364 613 from canada. The woman I spoke with at that number had much more specific information than the canadian high commission's visa inquiry line. She indicated the following:
> 
> I will get contacted by a CO when they are assigned.
> Usually it takes 4 weeks from the initial application date for that to happen, regardless of the documents attached to the application.
> ...



Sorry to say that.. but i think u called a different department not imm, coz she knew less than an applicant.


----------



## zachgold (Jul 15, 2013)

Not sure if you're being sarcastic here...

On this immi page: immi.gov.au/contacts/telephone.htm is has the following:

General Skilled Migration enquiries

Telephone: 1300 364 613
Phone this number to obtain information on General Skilled Migration and how to lodge a General Skilled Migration visa application.
Phone this number if you have lodged an application for a General Skilled Migration visa, and:
your application is outside standard processing times
or
you want to clarify a request from the General Skilled Processing Centres.

I called that number and I listened to the hold message full of reminders long enough that I'm convinced that's it's immi. If it's the wrong number, I would really appreciate if you might point me to the correct one.


----------



## sam_neville (Jul 13, 2013)

perham said:


> Sorry.. but i think u called a different department not imm, coz she knew less than an applicant.


I think he called at the right place, my boyfriend has been getting this same general information every time. I don't think that chick knows anything for that matter hahaha

@zachgold

I think it is safe to say that you have not been assigned a CO, as there are a lot of people here who have applied earlier than you did (myself included), and they have not been assigned theirs. In fact, there is one here I believe who applied late March and has not been contacted.

When I say contacted I mean an e-mail like "Hello I am your CO here is my phone no. and blablabla hey man your PCC is about to expire why don't ya get a new one before I finalise your application etc etc"

Nothing you can do but wait for a CO? Welcome to the club, friend.


----------



## sam_neville (Jul 13, 2013)

zachgold said:


> I called that number and I listened to the hold message full of reminders long enough that I'm convinced that's it's immi. If it's the wrong number, I would really appreciate if you might point me to the correct one.


Could you call them again please and ask what the current allocation date is for 476 applications? And how we might find it ourselves in the future?


----------



## Maxo (Jul 1, 2013)

you won't get a CO after 4 weeks of application. They are still allocating CO to applications made early March. So there's basically a 4 months delay at the moment.

They usually edit their website every 15 days (around the 17th and the 2nd of every month from what I see). I'm sure we'll have more info this week. Hopefully.


----------



## perham (Oct 29, 2012)

sam_neville said:


> I think he called at the right place, my boyfriend has been getting this same general information every time. I don't think that chick knows anything for that matter hahaha
> 
> @zachgold
> 
> ...



Buddy, please dont get offended for what i said, im just pissed off, i do have tried to contact them, but i got the same general response. They have to make a clear and specific statement about this visa and allocation time. 
I knew most of us are recently graduated and we need to plan and decide fast for our future career, so we cant be in dilemma this long.. opportunities are coming and going.. they dont wait for us..

I hope one of those COs visit this forum and read this..


----------



## zachgold (Jul 15, 2013)

Alright just called again. The lady I reached this time stuck to the script again, so nothing new:


She would not mention any specific allocation dates, just saying that the 476 visa is processed in the order it is received. 
I am flying to oz on August 7th so I tried to directly ask, will a CO be assigned before then, she said it's complex and she does not know. 
She kept saying that I need to wait, and pointed to the 7 month approx figure that is posted on this page (Client Service Charter)
She mentioned that it is ok for me to travel to australia while it is being processed.
She said that I would receive an email from a CO when the visa is about to be finalized and that I should leave the country when that is happening.
My reaction:


----------



## Maxo (Jul 1, 2013)

zachgold said:


> She said that I would receive an email from a CO when the visa is about to be finalized and that I should leave the country when that is happening.


Why would you have to leave the country if the 476 visa is listed under both offshore and onshore visa ??


----------



## zachgold (Jul 15, 2013)

The 476 is processed at an onshore facility, so I'm pretty sure it's not offshore. The immi site states pretty directly that I must be out of the country when a decision is made. Not sure why.

See full details here: (Skilled – Recognised Graduate (Temporary) visa (subclass 476))



> You may be in Australia at the time you apply for a subclass 476 visa unless you have either condition 8503 or 8535, or another condition on your current visa that prevents you from making a further application to remain in Australia.
> 
> Unless you are an eligible New Zealand citizen, you and any secondary applicants included in your application, must be outside Australia at the time that a decision is made on your application.
> 
> ...


----------



## sam_neville (Jul 13, 2013)

Update:

A March 11th applicant was allocated a CO last June 14th, advising him/her to do his/her medicals and Form 80, which he/she completed last July 4th. He/she reports that he/she has not heard from the CO since he/she was initially contacted.

(I apologise I have no idea what this person's gender is hahahaha)


----------



## jofesina (Jul 16, 2013)

Hi guys,

I have been keeping an eye on this forum while waiting for my 476 visa to be processed and have some good news that should give you all some hope!

I applied for my visa on 13th March 2013 and finally heard back from a CO last week. It looks like things are finally moving again.

The CO requested the police certificate and Form 80 which I had never seen before but which is quite lengthy and repeats much of the info we filled in for the original application.

Hopefully things will progress quicker now.

Best of luck to everyone waiting for their CO!


----------



## sam_neville (Jul 13, 2013)

jofesina said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I applied for my visa on 13th March 2013 and finally heard back from a CO last week.


March 11 applicant = June 14 allocation
March 13 applicant = Last week allocation

.......why does that hurt so much hahahaha


----------



## Maxo (Jul 1, 2013)

Thanks jofesina for this valuable info !



sam_neville said:


> March 11 applicant = June 14 allocation
> March 13 applicant = Last week allocation
> 
> .......why does that hurt so much hahahaha


I wouldn't worry too much Sam. As we know they transfered all the files from GSM to the Temp. Visa teams the 1st of July.

This means that the new teams have finally started allocating COs. I am sure they will start allocating much more COs from now on. Hopefully.


----------



## sam_neville (Jul 13, 2013)

Maxo said:


> Thanks jofesina for this valuable info !
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I love your optimism! I guess I should just stop brooding and try to amuse and/or distract myself in the meantime.

Maybe a holiday in Scotland... Hahahaha!


----------



## dance2 (Jul 17, 2013)

Hi All,

I just joined to this community of waiters of CO allocation ;-)

As I checked most of you are waiting for any updated news regarding the allocation time, but I have a very basic question on how to attach/send my documents after I have lodged my online application for 476.

I really appreciate if you can kindly help me on this. 

I remember there was a link on the last step of application submission which allows to attach document, but I ignored that on that stage and thought that I might be able to attach documents later.

Now after the lodgement, I can only check out the status of application with the list of required documents. There is online attachment system for other visa categories but nothing for 476. However, I also tried that link but it needs password in addition to DOB and TRN while no password was provided to me when I was submitting my application.

Many many thanks if you can kindly guide me how to upload/send out the scanned copy of my documents.


----------



## Maxo (Jul 1, 2013)

dance2 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I just joined to this community of waiters of CO allocation ;-)
> 
> ...


I used this website to upload my files: https://www.ecom.immi.gov.au/visas/attachment/start.do?attachType=VISA_APPLICATION&group=travel
You should have a password though. I'm pretty certain they ask you to choose a password when you finalise your application, but I can be wrong.


----------



## dance2 (Jul 17, 2013)

Maxo said:


> I used this website to upload my files:
> You should have a password though. I'm pretty certain they ask you to choose a password when you finalise your application, but I can be wrong.


Hi Maxo,

Thank you so much for your prompt reply.

Yes, you are right. I just noticed the password I have set when I was completing my application (before submission) and that one works!

Thanks a lot ;-)

So keep waiting


----------



## smashingbeast (Jun 20, 2013)

Hello,
Does anybody know if the medical for the dependent is same as the one for the applicant. I have done my medical but somebody told me that my dependent doesn't need all the examinations like mine. I know it depends on the country but still please let me know if you know something in this matter.
Thanks


----------



## prasadbc9 (Jun 1, 2013)

smashingbeast said:


> Hello,
> Does anybody know if the medical for the dependent is same as the one for the applicant. I have done my medical but somebody told me that my dependent doesn't need all the examinations like mine. I know it depends on the country but still please let me know if you know something in this matter.
> Thanks


Mate,
Best thing is waiting to hear from the CO. Coz sometime U or Ur dependent might not need to obtain medical report. I also did my medicals, but later I noticed  that in my E visa query page they have mentioned "No health examinations are required" for me. So just relax & wait for CO.


----------



## smashingbeast (Jun 20, 2013)

prasadbc9 said:


> Mate,
> Best thing is waiting to hear from the CO. Coz sometime U or Ur dependent might not need to obtain medical report. I also did my medicals, but later I noticed  that in my E visa query page they have mentioned "No health examinations are required" for me. So just relax & wait for CO.


That's just sad bud ... well m from Nepal and will need to get my medical done.. But like u said . I will wait for my CO to ask for one .. just found out this website and the applicant who lodged his/her application on 11 th May was granted visa yesterday ...
Are You An Engineer? (Visa 476) - Pinoy Australia Information Forum - A Filipino Australian Forum


----------



## prasadbc9 (Jun 1, 2013)

smashingbeast said:


> That's just sad bud ... well m from Nepal and will need to get my medical done.. But like u said . I will wait for my CO to ask for one .. just found out this website and the applicant who lodged his/her application on 11 th May was granted visa yesterday ...
> Are You An Engineer? (Visa 476) - Pinoy Australia Information Forum - A Filipino Australian Forum


Is it 11th of March or 11th of May. I saw it like 11 of March. Sorry, unfortunately I can't read Nepal language. I guess it was 11th of March.:ranger:


----------



## smashingbeast (Jun 20, 2013)

prasadbc9 said:


> Is it 11th of March or 11th of May. I saw it like 11 of March. Sorry, unfortunately I can't read Nepal language. I guess it was 11th of March.:ranger:



oops my bad .. its 11th march ...


----------



## azinras (Jul 20, 2013)

can some one help me please?
I lodged my application on Match 10th, my case officer contacted me on Jun 12th and asked for medical and police clearance, I uploaded my docs on Jun 29th but in the auto-reply email I received it was said that 476 visas is going to be processed in Temporary graduates visa center effective from 1st July. Since then my case officer has not contacted me and my doc status in e-business system is still "requested" !any one is in the same situation?what should I do?


----------



## perham (Oct 29, 2012)

azinras said:


> can some one help me please?
> I lodged my application on Match 10th, my case officer contacted me on Jun 12th and asked for medical and police clearance, I uploaded my docs on Jun 29th but in the auto-reply email I received it was said that 476 visas is going to be processed in Temporary graduates visa center effective from 1st July. Since then my case officer has not contacted me and my doc status in e-business system is still "requested" !any one is in the same situation?what should I do?


Hi Azin, 
Im still waiting for CO, but what I'v seen another case similar to yours and i can say, just be patient and wait for your previous/new CO to check your status. 

About e-business system, u meant medical examination?


----------



## azinras (Jul 20, 2013)

perham said:


> Hi Azin,
> Im still waiting for CO, but what I'v seen another case similar to yours and i can say, just be patient and wait for your previous/new CO to check your status.
> 
> About e-business system, u meant medical examination?


no no no!e-business system is the one that get your TRN, Pass no, Date of birth and you can check you document check list and ...
BTW thx for your response


----------



## smashingbeast (Jun 20, 2013)

azinras said:


> can some one help me please?
> I lodged my application on Match 10th, my case officer contacted me on Jun 12th and asked for medical and police clearance, I uploaded my docs on Jun 29th but in the auto-reply email I received it was said that 476 visas is going to be processed in Temporary graduates visa center effective from 1st July. Since then my case officer has not contacted me and my doc status in e-business system is still "requested" !any one is in the same situation?what should I do?


Did you try to contact your CO ??


----------



## azinras (Jul 20, 2013)

smashingbeast said:


> Did you try to contact your CO ??


I sent an email to [email protected] but I didn't even received an auto-reply email!


----------



## perham (Oct 29, 2012)

Guys.. wish u all the best for this week *:fingerscrossed:*

I'm sure this week u will get your lovely CO and your application will process further..


----------



## atif1989 (Jul 22, 2013)

*476 Visa*

Hello Guys,

I just wanted to know whether I am eligible for 476 Visa?

Graduated 06 July 2012

Degree: Civil Engineering

Uni: University of Hull ( Present on the list)

Your help will be highly appreciated. Thanks


----------



## prasadbc9 (Jun 1, 2013)

atif1989 said:


> Hello Guys,
> 
> I just wanted to know whether I am eligible for 476 Visa?
> 
> ...


Hi mate,
Just check this link. If you can fulfill all the requirements you are the man 
Skilled – Recognised Graduate (Temporary) visa (subclass 476).
Cheers!!


----------



## perham (Oct 29, 2012)

atif1989 said:


> Hello Guys,
> 
> I just wanted to know whether I am eligible for 476 Visa?
> 
> ...


I think the requirements for this visa is so straight forward, please refer to that.. 

Skilled – Recognised Graduate (Temporary) visa (subclass 476)


----------



## atif1989 (Jul 22, 2013)

*476 Visa*

Thanks guys,

I am eligible for the visa. The only thing which i am concerned is graduation should be completed within 2 yrs. I have got two questions regarding visa
1) since I have completed it in 06 June 2012. Does it make my last date of making application by 06 June 2014. Thanks guys. 

2) Also I have been searching for jobs between date of graduation and till present. Will this gap between graduation and applying the visa ( 1 year) create problem.

I have already got my PCC from UK and India. My IELETS band score is 8.0. Hope you will clear my doubts. You guys are really doing wonderful thing by helping the confused guys like me.


----------



## sam_neville (Jul 13, 2013)

atif1989 said:


> Thanks guys,
> 
> I am eligible for the visa. The only thing which i am concerned is graduation should be completed within 2 yrs. I have got two questions regarding visa
> 1) since I have completed it in 06 June 2012. Does it make my last date of making application by 06 June 2014. Thanks guys.
> ...


1) Yes.
2) With regards to the visa, it should not be a problem as long as you have applied within two years of graduating. Employment is a different story, however, and it depends on your activities in that one year period after graduating. Some companies want fresh grads, others want experienced ones. One thing I am sure of is that many of them are skeptical about hiring expats who do not have work rights in Australia, which is why you will probably have to deal with job hunting later.
3) Your IELTS average will only render you eligible if you have achieved a minimum score of 6.0 in all four sections, regardless of your overall result.


----------



## atif1989 (Jul 22, 2013)

*476 Visa*

Thanks Mate,

I have another question,

1) Do i need to provide my graduation certificate with date of graduation written on it 

for the visa or someone told me the graduation date doesn't matter its the course finishing date. I have the date written only on my main engineering certificate that is the day of graduation.

Waiting for help guys. Thanking you all in anticipation.


----------



## Arsalanhabib (Jul 20, 2013)

atif1989 said:


> Thanks Mate,
> 
> I have another question,
> 
> ...


When you fill the online form ,you will understand everything, you have to provide your degree or transcript which will be sufficient as they surely will cross check all your records!


----------



## Arsalanhabib (Jul 20, 2013)

I submitted an online application for 476, and completed all the medical requirements and also uploaded pcc from UK and PK. I guess it will take 3 months on average to first hear from CO 
BUT

I am still wondering after we have the visa in hand , when we arrive in AUS what will be the challenges ofcourse getting a job in this reccesion time is not so easy???

IF anyone from australlia doing a technical job (electronics, embedded, electrical engineering) there kindly guide in this domain

many thanks!!!!


----------



## smashingbeast (Jun 20, 2013)

Officially 4 months since i lodged my application ... police report--- check... medical --check .... CO--- NOPE ......  :boxing:


----------



## raheel298 (Jul 24, 2013)

*Lanaguage requirement for dependent*

Hi,

Im new to this thread. Lodged my application on the 4th of June but havent been assigned any CO uptill now. From the looks of it , it seems it will take another 4 months before a CO will be assigned.

Can you anyone tell me if there is any requirement to upload any proof for English language eligibility for my wife (secondary applicant). It shows, on the documents checklist (when i visit the view progress of online application page) that it is required, but I read somewhere that its not required for 476 visa type. Can someone confirm this?


----------



## ereskigal (Jul 24, 2013)

Hey guys, 

my plan was to come to Australia and work with the 476 Visa. But when I read this thread I realized that it takes approx. 6 months to receive the visa. 
I cannot find an employer in Germany for 6 months, so I thought about going with the WHV first and applying for the 476. When I have to leave Australia for my 476 I will go somewhere to Malaysia for a week and come back after it is granted.

My question now: Is it possible to enter Australia with a Working Holiday Visa and apply for the 476. 
Under Eligibility nothing is said, that you mustn't had have a visa before. So I think it is safe to Go first with a WHV and then switch to the 476 when granted. 

I want to Work and Travel with the Working Holidays and find me a job for the moment I get the 476 granted, and only afterwards start at my first real employer. So the cap of 6 month does not affect me.


----------



## Maxo (Jul 1, 2013)

raheel298 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Im new to this thread. Lodged my application on the 4th of June but havent been assigned any CO uptill now. From the looks of it , it seems it will take another 4 months before a CO will be assigned.
> 
> Can you anyone tell me if there is any requirement to upload any proof for English language eligibility for my wife (secondary applicant). It shows, on the documents checklist (when i visit the view progress of online application page) that it is required, but I read somewhere that its not required for 476 visa type. Can someone confirm this?


Skilled – Recognised Graduate (Temporary) visa (subclass 476)

According to the immi website secondary applicant are not required to provided proof of english qualifications. What does it say on your checklist ? Does it says anything about secondary applicants ? If not I'm pretty sure it's only for you.


----------



## Maxo (Jul 1, 2013)

ereskigal said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> my plan was to come to Australia and work with the 476 Visa. But when I read this thread I realized that it takes approx. 6 months to receive the visa.
> I cannot find an employer in Germany for 6 months, so I thought about going with the WHV first and applying for the 476. When I have to leave Australia for my 476 I will go somewhere to Malaysia for a week and come back after it is granted.
> ...


There is no problem with that. You will however have to leave the country before having your 476 granted. Your CO will let you know when your 476 application is ready and that it will take effect as soon as you leave Australia. People usually go to NZ or SE Asia for 1-2 days and then come back.



Any news concerning the 476 ?? Are they still stuck on mid-March applications ?? At this rate I'll forget everything about engineering before having this visa granted.


----------



## prasadbc9 (Jun 1, 2013)

Hi friends!!
If you have submit all the documents including Med and PCC, plzz daily check your E-visa query page. Coz I have seen some people have got their visa granted without any Email from CO. CO will only contact you if they need clarification or any supporting documents.
Good luck to all you guys!! 
We should have make a union here to force DICs. hehe just kidding.:clap2:lane:


----------



## raheel298 (Jul 24, 2013)

Maxo said:


> Skilled – Recognised Graduate (Temporary) visa (subclass 476)[/url]
> 
> According to the immi website secondary applicant are not required to provided proof of english qualifications. What does it say on your checklist ? Does it says anything about secondary applicants ? If not I'm pretty sure it's only for you.


Well it says under the secondary application "Evidence of English language ability" and in front of it the word "required". I am not sure if everyone with secondary applicant has this?


----------



## sam_neville (Jul 13, 2013)

prasadbc9 said:


> We should have make a union here to force DICs. hehe just kidding.:clap2:lane:


Yes! We must gather our pitchforks and storm the castle!

......only we aren't allowed to travel there yet...except as tourists maybe...*sigh*


----------



## Arsalanhabib (Jul 20, 2013)

prasadbc9 said:


> Hi friends!!
> If you have submit all the documents including Med and PCC, plzz daily check your E-visa query page. Coz I have seen some people have got their visa granted without any Email from CO. CO will only contact you if they need clarification or any supporting documents.
> Good luck to all you guys!!
> We should have make a union here to force DICs. hehe just kidding.:clap2:lane:


Thats something very strange!


----------



## sam_neville (Jul 13, 2013)

Update: 2 applications lodged 17th March got CO's on separate dates, one on 16th July and the other 25th July.


----------



## smashingbeast (Jun 20, 2013)

sam_neville said:


> Update: 2 applications lodged 17th March got CO's on separate dates, one on 16th July and the other 25th July.



Phew .. finally we have something to be optimistic about :fingerscrossed: .... still shows how much the processing rate have slowed down ......


----------



## Maxo (Jul 1, 2013)

sam_neville said:


> Update: 2 applications lodged 17th March got CO's on separate dates, one on 16th July and the other 25th July.


Thank you very much Sam ! Where did you get this information ? I can't seem to find anything new on any forum about this visa :ranger:


----------



## sam_neville (Jul 13, 2013)

Maxo said:


> Thank you very much Sam ! Where did you get this information ? I can't seem to find anything new on any forum about this visa :ranger:


I am subscribed to another forum dedicated to Filipinos in Australia, more specifically to a thread concerning the 476 visa. You can visit it at Pinoy Australia Information Forum - A Filipino Australian Forum but you might not understand Tagalog hahaha. At least I am here to translate what my fellow Pinoys are sharing


----------



## Maxo (Jul 1, 2013)

Ha yes ! Got it !

Are You An Engineer? (Visa 476) - Pinoy Australia Information Forum - A Filipino Australian Forum

Hehe, I can catch enough words to understand what is it about :tongue1:


----------



## smashingbeast (Jun 20, 2013)

Hello,
Does anybody know if we are eligible to apply for student visa while we are in Australia in 476 visa ???


----------



## sam_neville (Jul 13, 2013)

smashingbeast said:


> Hello,
> Does anybody know if we are eligible to apply for student visa while we are in Australia in 476 visa ???


According to this page: Qualifying Visas for Student and Student Guardian visa Applications Lodged in Australia, only the listed subclasses are qualified for onshore Student Visa application. Unfortunately 476 is not one of them.


----------



## prasadbc9 (Jun 1, 2013)

smashingbeast said:


> Hello,
> Does anybody know if we are eligible to apply for student visa while we are in Australia in 476 visa ???


Hi mate,
Yes you can apply for student visa. But when you grant your student visa, your 476 visa will cancel automatically. Bcoz you can hold only one valid visa at a time.
Hope this will help
Cheers!!


----------



## sam_neville (Jul 13, 2013)

prasadbc9 said:


> Hi mate,
> Yes you can apply for student visa. But when you grant your student visa, your 476 visa will cancel automatically. Bcoz you can hold only one valid visa at a time.
> Hope this will help
> Cheers!!


Qualifying Visas for Student and Student Guardian visa Applications Lodged in Australia


----------



## smashingbeast (Jun 20, 2013)

Sam I had referred to the same link and didn't see subclass 476 so just wanted to make sure with you guys... 
Prasad are you sure we can apply for student visa while we are onshore on 476 visa ?? The link says otherwise !!


----------



## prasadbc9 (Jun 1, 2013)

smashingbeast said:


> Sam I had referred to the same link and didn't see subclass 476 so just wanted to make sure with you guys...
> Prasad are you sure we can apply for student visa while we are onshore on 476 visa ?? The link says otherwise !!


I'm pretty sure about this. But I'm not sure that you have to leave the OZ to grant visa. Definitely you can apply for student visa holding 476 visa.


----------



## sam_neville (Jul 13, 2013)

Maybe you can apply if you are _not_ in Australia...? Am not sure. Why do you want a student visa anyway?


----------



## smashingbeast (Jun 20, 2013)

sam_neville said:


> Maybe you can apply if you are _not_ in Australia...? Am not sure. Why do you want a student visa anyway?


well if i can't find a descent engineering job then would like to do my masters .. so just wanted to make sure if i can apply for one while m in Australia !!

i only have 55 points so i don't think it will be enough to apply for a PR without working for a year in australia


----------



## prasadbc9 (Jun 1, 2013)

smashingbeast said:


> well if i can't find a descent engineering job then would like to do my masters .. so just wanted to make sure if i can apply for one while m in Australia !!
> 
> i only have 55 points so i don't think it will be enough to apply for a PR without working for a year in australia


Mate,
I saw 1 guy in this forum (not remember his name) applied for regional resident visa 189 subclass. He also had 55 points. If your EOI approved then you will be given 5 marks. try that way. If you have time review the previous posts. You will find the person. Good Luck:fingerscrossed:


----------



## smashingbeast (Jun 20, 2013)

prasadbc9 said:


> Mate,
> I saw 1 guy in this forum (not remember his name) applied for regional resident visa 189 subclass. He also had 55 points. If your EOI approved then you will be given 5 marks. try that way. If you have time review the previous posts. You will find the person. Good Luck:fingerscrossed:


Thanks bud .. I will look through the previous posts ... i also remember seeing it somewhere !!


----------



## prasadbc9 (Jun 1, 2013)

smashingbeast said:


> Sam I had referred to the same link and didn't see subclass 476 so just wanted to make sure with you guys...
> Prasad are you sure we can apply for student visa while we are onshore on 476 visa ?? The link says otherwise !!


Hi beast
I just got a confirmation from MARA agent. He said that it is not possible to apply for student visa holding 476 visa onshore. 
Sam, 
Yes you are tight, my BAD


----------



## Bahar-rz (Jul 7, 2013)

*Delay*

Dears


One of my friend has called the immi , they said it might take more than 6 months from the time the officer is allocated to you!!!!!!

I called also but i could not talk to them, if any of you can call and check the process time plz do it!

Regards


----------



## sam_neville (Jul 13, 2013)

prasadbc9 said:


> Sam,
> Yes you are tight, my BAD


HAHAHAHAHA that's alright


----------



## MasoudH (Jul 29, 2013)

*Passpot Photo*

In the list of documents that is needed to be attached to the application, it is said that we should upload a passport photo. Should it be the same as the photo in the passport or every passport size photo is accepted? Could we scan the photo from our passport?
Thanks a lot for your helps in advance


----------



## Arsalanhabib (Jul 20, 2013)

:tongue1:


Bahar-rz said:


> Dears
> 
> 
> One of my friend has called the immi , they said it might take more than 6 months from the time the officer is allocated to you!!!!!!
> ...


Once you are contacted by CO you will get the visa in a month if everything is complete and provided


----------



## financepil (Jul 6, 2012)

Hello Guys,

Just a simple clarification. I'm lodging my 476 application next week and i thought while awaiting for my results I could start with my PR (189) process. To make things clear I do have sufficient points to apply for 189 with 60 points. All I need to do is to get my skills assessed and then lodge my EOI . So mean while I thought I'll apply my 476 first and I could come to Ozzie and carry on with my 189 application.Can any one share any view points on this ? Thanks much


----------



## MasoudH (Jul 29, 2013)

For extra point we should have 7 in all skills or 7 overall is enough?
Thanks


----------



## financepil (Jul 6, 2012)

you need a band of 7 in all four components.


----------



## MasoudH (Jul 29, 2013)

Thanks a lot financepil
In the list of documents that is needed to be attached to the application, it is said that we should upload a passport photo. Should it be the same as the photo in the passport or every passport size photo is accepted? Could we scan the photo from our passport?
Thanks a lot for your help


----------



## nrkrishna08 (Jul 29, 2013)

MasoudH said:


> Thanks a lot financepil
> In the list of documents that is needed to be attached to the application, it is said that we should upload a passport photo. Should it be the same as the photo in the passport or every passport size photo is accepted? Could we scan the photo from our passport?
> Thanks a lot for your help


No. You should upload the latest passport size photo.


----------



## Bahar-rz (Jul 7, 2013)

Arsalanhabib said:


> :tongue1:
> 
> Once you are contacted by CO you will get the visa in a month if everything is complete and provided


I know so but, this guy has not got his visa yet and he called to the office and they say so! I know it is strange but they said because there are a bunch of plication here you should be patient and this might take even 6 months from now!!!!!


----------



## sam_neville (Jul 13, 2013)

Relax guys, as long as your requirements are complete and as up to date as possible it should not take your CO long to make a decision on your application.

Also, I think we all know by now that the personnel at the call centres (most of the time) have no idea what they are talking about and cannot adequately answer our questions. So it's best to wait and regularly check this forum, because _actual_ applicants are subscribed here and are willing to report their personal circumstances.


----------



## sam_neville (Jul 13, 2013)

financepil said:


> Hello Guys,
> 
> Just a simple clarification. I'm lodging my 476 application next week and i thought while awaiting for my results I could start with my PR (189) process. To make things clear I do have sufficient points to apply for 189 with 60 points. All I need to do is to get my skills assessed and then lodge my EOI . So mean while I thought I'll apply my 476 first and I could come to Ozzie and carry on with my 189 application.Can any one share any view points on this ? Thanks much


The problem would be, in my opinion, is that you might have to state if you are applying for the 189 onshore or offshore, which are both options. If you really want to start your 189 process now, then perhaps you should state that it is an offshore application, but that might mean you will have to leave Australia for your visa to be finalised. At this point you might be unable to use the onshore option, because you will have to have a visa.

Just my two cents.


----------



## financepil (Jul 6, 2012)

Hey Sam,

Thanks for your valuable inputs. Then again where do I need to state this onshore/offshore thingy. Getting out of the country for visa processing is not a problem for me. All I needed to know was , was it worth going on 476 and then apply for PR  Just that im running outta time !!! lol


Thanks yo!


----------



## sam_neville (Jul 13, 2013)

financepil said:


> Hey Sam,
> 
> Thanks for your valuable inputs. Then again where do I need to state this onshore/offshore thingy. Getting out of the country for visa processing is not a problem for me. All I needed to know was , was it worth going on 476 and then apply for PR  Just that im running outta time !!! lol
> 
> ...


I haven't applied for 189, so I don't really know what they might ask you. But assuming it is like any other application, it might ask you for information such as your current location, and whether or not you currently have or previously held a visa, information which are likely to change once you have your 476.

My suggestion is to apply for the 476, wait until it is granted, and then start with the 189, so that your circumstances do not change during the processing of the 189. I have a similar strategy with my 476, only I will be applying for a visa under the Family stream.


----------



## sam_neville (Jul 13, 2013)

Also, once you receive your invitation to apply for 189 I think you only have 60 days to lodge a complete application.


----------



## financepil (Jul 6, 2012)

Exactly !! I hope they speed up 476 applications. So that We can plan our further proceedings  Well yea it'll be a good idea to lodge 189 once my 476 is approved.
I'm in mid of getting my skills assessed . hope all goes well.


----------



## Maxo (Jul 1, 2013)

Does anyone know if a visa has been granted since the 1st of July ?

I am considering applying on a 457 as well. Can you actually apply on 2 visas and take whatever comes first ?


----------



## sam_neville (Jul 13, 2013)

financepil said:


> Exactly !! I hope they speed up 476 applications. So that We can plan our further proceedings  Well yea it'll be a good idea to lodge 189 once my 476 is approved.
> I'm in mid of getting my skills assessed . hope all goes well.




Good luck!


----------



## sam_neville (Jul 13, 2013)

Maxo said:


> Does anyone know if a visa has been granted since the 1st of July ?
> 
> I am considering applying on a 457 as well. Can you actually apply on 2 visas and take whatever comes first ?



Well, a guy from my Pinoy forum got his grant 18th July... Is that what you are asking?

Hahahaha that is a funny strategy, but I'm sure it is possible


----------



## Maxo (Jul 1, 2013)

Oh great ! do you know when a CO as been granted to him ? I'm just curious of how long does it takes between getting a CO and being granted the visa


----------



## sam_neville (Jul 13, 2013)

Maxo said:


> Oh great ! do you know when a CO as been granted to him ? I'm just curious of how long does it takes between getting a CO and being granted the visa


Lodged: 11th March
CO contacted: 14th June (asking for Medicals and Form 80)
Completed: 4th July
Granted: 18th July

Not bad, considering this dude took about half a month to complete his requirements. Imagine if he had already front-loaded them


----------



## Bahar-rz (Jul 7, 2013)

sam_neville said:


> I haven't applied for 189, so I don't really know what they might ask you. But assuming it is like any other application, it might ask you for information such as your current location, and whether or not you currently have or previously held a visa, information which are likely to change once you have your 476.
> 
> My suggestion is to apply for the 476, wait until it is granted, and then start with the 189, so that your circumstances do not change during the processing of the 189. I have a similar strategy with my 476, only I will be applying for a visa under the Family stream.


In immi site,in its FAQ it is written: 


What if my circumstances change after submitting my EOI?

You must update your EOI.
If your circumstances change, you are required to update your EOI in SkillSelect. You should update your details to reflect any additional qualifications or experience you have obtained. SkillSelect will automatically take the changes into account and, if appropriate, will update your ranking. This may increase your chances to be invited.

*

So i think there is no problem to submit 189 at the same time.*


----------



## smashingbeast (Jun 20, 2013)

Hello,
has anyone filled out the statutory declaration form 
http://www.immi.gov.au/allforms/character-requirements/character-statutory-declaration.pdf

my document checklist says, this form is missing !!!!


----------



## Bahar-rz (Jul 7, 2013)

sam_neville said:


> I haven't applied for 189, so I don't really know what they might ask you. But assuming it is like any other application, it might ask you for information such as your current location, and whether or not you currently have or previously held a visa, information which are likely to change once you have your 476.
> 
> My suggestion is to apply for the 476, wait until it is granted, and then start with the 189, so that your circumstances do not change during the processing of the 189. I have a similar strategy with my 476, only I will be applying for a visa under the Family stream.


_*
There is also a guy who has applied for 190 subclass at the same time, please check the 7 th page of this forum*_


----------



## Arsalanhabib (Jul 20, 2013)

smashingbeast said:


> Hello,
> has anyone filled out the statutory declaration form
> 
> 
> my document checklist says, this form is missing !!!!


statutory decleration is only needed when asked it is also not in the checklist for 476 required documents please see character requirements and checklist for 476


----------



## arunkumar.gurupu (Jul 30, 2013)

Hey guys,

need a bit of information regarding IELTS. I applied for the 476 visa back in march 2013 and my ielts validity expires this july and the co has not contacted me yet..so will it a problem. 

regards

arun


----------



## sam_neville (Jul 13, 2013)

Bahar-rz said:


> *
> 
> So i think there is no problem to submit 189 at the same time.*


There you go financepil, they are saying it is possible. As said, I am only concerned about the onshore/offshore thing, plus the fact that you can update your circumstances during the _EOI period_, but it doesn't say anything about changing your circumstance during the _application period_.


----------



## sam_neville (Jul 13, 2013)

arunkumar.gurupu said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> need a bit of information regarding IELTS. I applied for the 476 visa back in march 2013 and my ielts validity expires this july and the co has not contacted me yet..so will it a problem.
> 
> ...


_"Applications made on or after 1 July 2012 must be from a test you sat no more than three years before the day of application"._

Because you had already applied, and it was still valid then, I don't think there would be a problem.


----------



## chrissey (Jul 11, 2013)

Hi,
does anyone experience problems attaching documents to their 476 application at the moment? I am trying to upload my supporting documents for the 3rd day in a row now and always receive the same error message:
system unavailable and
internal file store error.
Anyone?

Cheers


----------



## sam_neville (Jul 13, 2013)

chrissey said:


> Hi,
> does anyone experience problems attaching documents to their 476 application at the moment? I am trying to upload my supporting documents for the 3rd day in a row now and always receive the same error message:
> system unavailable and
> internal file store error.
> ...



I am currently not experiencing the problem that you are describing. Perhaps it has something to do with your location? Not sure...

Sorry, I think that didn't really help much hahaha


----------



## chrissey (Jul 11, 2013)

sam_neville said:


> I am currently not experiencing the problem that you are describing. Perhaps it has something to do with your location? Not sure...
> 
> Sorry, I think that didn't really help much hahaha



haha, well could be. i used my German passport anyways, and I think they are having some issues with the number of letters and numbers on the Germna passport (9 instead of ten) however it was all approved I just can not seem to upload attachments, which is very very annoying!!! Cheers for the reply.


----------



## Arsalanhabib (Jul 20, 2013)

anyone has any idea about this situation:

If I go to AUS on 476 and then want to apply for 189 or 190 , and I can secure 60 points without any RELATED work experience. I dont have related work experience and dont know if I will secure a job for one year in AUS related to my field.

My question is without related work experience at all , will I be still eligble to apply and secure a PR ???

thanks


----------



## smashingbeast (Jun 20, 2013)

Hello,
Anybody here considering doing a NAATI course in any university to get more bonus points ???


----------



## smashingbeast (Jun 20, 2013)

Arsalanhabib said:


> anyone has any idea about this situation:
> 
> If I go to AUS on 476 and then want to apply for 189 or 190 , and I can secure 60 points without any RELATED work experience. I dont have related work experience and dont know if I will secure a job for one year in AUS related to my field.
> 
> ...


For the new system, I don't think you will need any work experience to apply for PR as long as you can secure 60 points . :clap2:


----------



## prasadbc9 (Jun 1, 2013)

Hi all,
Check this https://www.facebook.com/476visa and make sure to hit like button.
This is the only thing I can do till my CO allocation and to grant my visa.Hope this will help to make a good stage to our thoughts!!! Have fun 
Cheers!!!!:clap2:lane:


----------



## Arsalanhabib (Jul 20, 2013)

smashingbeast said:


> For the new system, I don't think you will need any work experience to apply for PR as long as you can secure 60 points . :clap2:


Are you sure about it?i read somewhere that fot 189 and 190 we need 12 months related work experience out of last 24 months otherwise DIAC will not grant PR???


----------



## mindfreak (Apr 15, 2013)

Arsalanhabib said:


> Are you sure about it?i read somewhere that fot 189 and 190 we need 12 months related work experience out of last 24 months otherwise DIAC will not grant PR???


not true


----------



## Arsalanhabib (Jul 20, 2013)

thats great . it means we can lodge 189 or 190 if we secure 60 points without any related work experience at all  that will be awesome as per my case


----------



## smashingbeast (Jun 20, 2013)

Arsalanhabib said:


> Are you sure about it?i read somewhere that fot 189 and 190 we need 12 months related work experience out of last 24 months otherwise DIAC will not grant PR???


yeah that was true before july 2013 but now they have made some changes.


----------



## smashingbeast (Jun 20, 2013)

Arsalanhabib said:


> thats great . it means we can lodge 189 or 190 if we secure 60 points without any related work experience at all  that will be awesome as per my case


how come you have 60 points without work experience  .. unless you have 8 in IELTS.
I am stuck at 55 and am considering NAATi course to get extra 5 points


----------



## prasadbc9 (Jun 1, 2013)

https://www.facebook.com/476visa Hit Like to this fan page,


----------



## Arsalanhabib (Jul 20, 2013)

there are two options im considering to improve my ielts score to make it 65.currently my score gives me 10 pts. the other option is getting a sponsorship from western states etc which will give 5 pts to make 55 + 5= 60 which will be the worst case scenario


----------



## Maxo (Jul 1, 2013)

Please lets keep it a thread about the 476 visa. There's already plenty of threads for 189 and 190


----------



## mindfreak (Apr 15, 2013)

has anyone heard from a CO(for 476) on this thread lately? for any sorta updates?


----------



## Arsalanhabib (Jul 20, 2013)

Maxo said:


> Please lets keep it a thread about the 476 visa. There's already plenty of threads for 189 and 190


Fully Agreed


----------



## Maxo (Jul 1, 2013)

This week looks pretty quiet on CO allocation.

It would be good to know if they use the low-risk high-risk system now that they switched the visa to the Temporary Work Visa category, since the other visa of this type does Client Service Charter

And if so, does one need to apply for an ETA ??


----------



## fzrashid (Mar 11, 2013)

Application logged: 1st August 2013. I can see a long wait.


----------



## sam_neville (Jul 13, 2013)

Maxo said:


> This week looks pretty quiet on CO allocation.
> 
> It would be good to know if they use the low-risk high-risk system now that they switched the visa to the Temporary Work Visa category, since the other visa of this type does Client Service Charter
> 
> And if so, does one need to apply for an ETA ??



Hmm... Just my two cents, I don't believe that they transferred us to the Temporary _Work_ category, but to the Temporary _Graduate_ category instead.

Lookit this: Temporary Graduate Visa Centres


----------



## Bahar-rz (Jul 7, 2013)

Maxo said:


> This week looks pretty quiet on CO allocation.
> 
> It would be good to know if they use the low-risk high-risk system now that they switched the visa to the Temporary Work Visa category, since the other visa of this type does Client Service Charter
> 
> And if so, does one need to apply for an ETA ??


This is not switched to temporary work visa, it is switched to temporary graduate visa.


----------



## hasan417 (Jul 27, 2013)

*476*

Hi, I have finished my degree (BEng) in Networking and Communications Technology from a recognised university in 2013 ........

Am i eligible to apply for subclass 476 ........ 

Thanks


----------



## Maxo (Jul 1, 2013)

sam_neville said:


> Hmm... Just my two cents, I don't believe that they transferred us to the Temporary _Work_ category, but to the Temporary _Graduate_ category instead.
> 
> Lookit this: Temporary Graduate Visa Centres


Yep, you're right, but they still use the high risk low risk for this category. Although there seems to be no time difference between high and low risk for 885, nothing is shown for 476 yet..


----------



## Maxo (Jul 1, 2013)

hasan417 said:


> Hi, I have finished my degree (BEng) in Networking and Communications Technology from a recognised university in 2013 ........
> 
> Am i eligible to apply for subclass 476 ........
> 
> Thanks


Skilled – Recognised Graduate (Temporary) visa (subclass 476)


----------



## sam_neville (Jul 13, 2013)

Maxo said:


> Yep, you're right, but they still use the high risk low risk for this category. Although there seems to be no time difference between high and low risk for 885, nothing is shown for 476 yet..


Do you mean 485?

Oh dear I hope there isn't a high/low risk system... I would definitely fall under the former.

Btw I think my Scotland trip is gonna push thru hahahahaha!


----------



## Arsalanhabib (Jul 20, 2013)

sam_neville said:


> Do you mean 485?
> 
> Oh dear I hope there isn't a high/low risk system... I would definitely fall under the former.
> 
> Btw I think my Scotland trip is gonna push thru hahahahaha!


I am afraid about scotland thing, even scotish whiskey will not help pushing anything


----------



## fzrashid (Mar 11, 2013)

hasan417 said:


> Hi, I have finished my degree (BEng) in Networking and Communications Technology from a recognised university in 2013 ........
> 
> Am i eligible to apply for subclass 476 ........
> 
> Thanks


Yes you are mate. I'm a Bangladeshi as well. Chat with you soon.


----------



## prasadbc9 (Jun 1, 2013)

I got an email notification that some one has post on *476 recognised graduate visa- help needed *. I jumped to the PC and checked what has written on the thread. I thought yes some one got his/Her CO allocation or grant his/her visa.Unfortunately then I found this bunch of useless posts. Please my engineering friends make this thread as a useful one. We all are embarrassing atm about the delay. So plz plz dnt write crap. Sorry for the rudeness. But I had to.


----------



## Arsalanhabib (Jul 20, 2013)

prasadbc9 said:


> I got an email notification that some one has post on *476 recognised graduate visa- help needed *. I jumped to the PC and checked what has written on the thread. I thought yes some one got his/Her CO allocation or grant his/her visa.Unfortunately then I found this bunch of useless posts. Please my engineering friends make this thread as a useful one. We all are embarrassing atm about the delay. So plz plz dnt write crap. Sorry for the rudeness. But I had to.


Everyone here is irritated by the uncertainity of situation BUT all of us have a right to express ourselves. I think we are grown up professionals from best institutions of the globe so no one needs any spoon feeding


----------



## prasadbc9 (Jun 1, 2013)

Arsalanhabib said:


> Everyone here is irritated by the uncertainity of situation BUT all of us have a right to express ourselves. I think we are grown up professionals from best institutions of the globe so no one needs any spoon feeding


Yes definitely you are right. Here all are professionals from various engineering backgrounds. That is why we are here to share our knowledge/ seek knowledge and get updated about 476 latest. This is all about 476 visa subclass.Not to express our personal matters. We have lots of social medias to express ourselves.


----------



## financepil (Jul 6, 2012)

prasadbc9 said:


> I got an email notification that some one has post on *476 recognised graduate visa- help needed *. I jumped to the PC and checked what has written on the thread. I thought yes some one got his/Her CO allocation or grant his/her visa.Unfortunately then I found this bunch of useless posts. Please my engineering friends make this thread as a useful one. We all are embarrassing atm about the delay. So plz plz dnt write crap. Sorry for the rudeness. But I had to.


I hope we all are grownups, matured and professionals !! So Writing such selfish message is totally inappropriate. This thread helps fellow 476 visa applicants to extract information on application procedures/formalities. Just because majority of the people are waiting for CO to be allocated, it does not mean newbies cant ask any basic questions in regards to 476 or related.


----------



## sam_neville (Jul 13, 2013)

prasadbc9 said:


> I got an email notification that some one has post on *476 recognised graduate visa- help needed *. I jumped to the PC and checked what has written on the thread. I thought yes some one got his/Her CO allocation or grant his/her visa.Unfortunately then I found this bunch of useless posts. Please my engineering friends make this thread as a useful one. We all are embarrassing atm about the delay. So plz plz dnt write crap. Sorry for the rudeness. But I had to.



While we are registered to this forum I am sure we all expect comments that are relevant to the current issue(s) at hand. However, given that no one is making any progress as of late, I believe it wouldn't hurt to discuss/ask about other aspects that are still relevant, as well as insert a few humorous retorts in an attempt to lighten the mood.

Better than nothing if you ask me


----------



## prasadbc9 (Jun 1, 2013)

financepil said:


> I hope we all are grownups, matured and professionals !! So Writing such selfish message is totally inappropriate. This thread helps fellow 476 visa applicants to extract information on application procedures/formalities. Just because majority of the people are waiting for CO to be allocated, it does not mean newbies cant ask any basic questions in regards to 476 or related.


Definitely anyone can ask things relate to this topic. That is what we have done from the beginning and that is what we are doing atm. Just check previous pages if you have time. We do not want to make more pages by filling crap and really useful information. We need only useful information and latest updates about 476 visa. This is not the selfish way. This is on behalf of professionals who knows the value of time. 
I do not want to discuss more about this. Frnds here will understand what i'm saying. Thnx.


----------



## financepil (Jul 6, 2012)

prasadbc9 said:


> Definitely anyone can ask things relate to this topic. That is what we have done from the beginning and that is what we are doing atm. Just check previous pages if you have time. We do not want to make more pages by filling crap and really useful information. We need only useful information and latest updates about 476 visa. This is not the selfish way. This is on behalf of professionals who knows the value of time.
> I do not want to discuss more about this. Frnds here will understand what i'm saying. Thnx.


Yes exactly !! I'm not talking about people writing off topic (in your language Crap) but do not complain about newbies asking questions on their applications. As a matter of fact that's their initial step. This thread is not just only about you waiting for 476 !!! To further educate you this thread is named " 476 recognized graduate visa' and NOT " 476 applicants waiting for CO only" 

If you don't want to hear any crap in future, what I can recommend you is either you contact the administrator and rename the thread or go and create another just for yourself and those who are waiting for CO  Easy as it is...!!


----------



## smashingbeast (Jun 20, 2013)

:focus: :focus: :focus: :focus:


----------



## Maxo (Jul 1, 2013)

smashingbeast please keep us updated when you'll be allocated a CO, I believe you will be the next one to bring us the good news, and hopefully really soon


----------



## Bahar-rz (Jul 7, 2013)

Where are the CO s????


----------



## smashingbeast (Jun 20, 2013)

Maxo said:


> smashingbeast please keep us updated when you'll be allocated a CO, I believe you will be the next one to bring us the good news, and hopefully really soon


I hope so bud .. I am dying to give you all the good news .. only problem .. i don't have any 

but yeah .. this forum will be the first to know about my CO allocation


----------



## umer87 (Aug 5, 2013)

Hello everyone,
My name is Umer and I recent mechanical engineering graduate from a university which is recognized by the Australian immigration department so it clearly makes me eligible to apply for this visa. 

I believe that the immigration department will grant me this visa as long as I fulfill all the visa requirements which are clearly stated on their website and on this forum as well. 

There are a few things which are bothering me and I would like to discuss here.

Firstly, what are the employment prospect for this visa holder in Australia? It seems quite risky as it would be really painful to see this visa holder(s) end up in some odd jobs! 

Secondly, can I get employer sponsorship if I land a relevant engineering job?

Thirdly, I think there are already so many recent Australian graduates there so wouldn't employers be giving preference to them over us?

Lastly, which is the best place for mechanical engineering jobs like i mean hub of mechanical engineering jobs as there is Aberdeen in the UK.

I would be highly grateful for the replies


----------



## umer87 (Aug 5, 2013)

guys we are also eligible for 189 visa. so is there anyone who knows more about it? like why many people are directly going for recognized graduate visa instead of 189 visa?


----------



## Maxo (Jul 1, 2013)

umer87 said:


> Hello everyone,
> My name is Umer and I recent mechanical engineering graduate from a university which is recognized by the Australian immigration department so it clearly makes me eligible to apply for this visa.
> 
> I believe that the immigration department will grant me this visa as long as I fulfill all the visa requirements which are clearly stated on their website and on this forum as well.
> ...



1- Depends on many variables. I don't think you should waste your time findin a job for one of the big/multinational companies at first since they mostly take PR/resident, you won't have any news from them before the first 1-2-3 months and most of them have a graduate program where you HAVE to apply between Feb and April. Your best bet are the small manufacturing companies I would say. It also depends on your level of English, I would say if you have at least 7 in the IELTS test (the speaking part is obviously the most important) you're fine. I found that most of the time what block foreigners in job seeking is not their lack of English but their lack of confidence (it can sometime be hard to speak with confidence when you don't speak in your mother tongue).

2- Yes, but I would imagine that you'll easily have enough points for a PR visa after 1 year work in Aussie (usually 25-30 points for your age, 15 for your bachelor, 5 points for speaking another language, 10 points for having 7 in the IELTS test, 5 points state sponsorship, you can even have 5 points for doing the 1 year thing with Engineering Australia). Getting your PR ASAP is important in Australia as it will be much easier for you to find a job I believe and you won't have to worry about leaving the country if you lose your job.

3- Show them what's your value. You may have to work harder, but this is part of the game. Depending on your background, you'll find it easier to find a job in certain cities (ie. Mech and Mining eng. Perth and Brisbane, IT Sydney etc etc).

4- There is many jobs in the oil&gas and mining industry (although much less than last year) in Perth and Brisbane. And most of the mech. eng works in these 2 industries.

Hope it helps. I went to Perth and worked as a Mech Eng for 6 months. To give you an idea I didn't had a call after giving around 100 resumes in the city centre, and had 2 jobs offer after giving about the same amount of resumes in industrial areas. Doesnt take too long, you walk for 2-3 hours a day, giving resumes to 20 workshop a day, and you are done within a week 



umer87 said:


> It seems quite risky


No risk no gain, it's by far the best move I made in my life.


----------



## Maxo (Jul 1, 2013)

umer87 said:


> guys we are also eligible for 189 visa. so is there anyone who knows more about it? like why many people are directly going for recognized graduate visa instead of 189 visa?


I'm going with 476 first because you can basically be granted a visa within 2-3 months of graduation, while for the 189, you can't really start the processing before graduating and you should expect 6-7 months before getting your PR, especially if you didn't graduate from a university part of the Washington Accord.


----------



## Arsalanhabib (Jul 20, 2013)

Maxo what are the prospects for fresh electrical/electronics engineer and which city is the best one to start with?


----------



## umer87 (Aug 5, 2013)

Maxo said:


> 1- Depends on many variables. I don't think you should waste your time findin a job for one of the big/multinational companies at first since they mostly take PR/resident, you won't have any news from them before the first 1-2-3 months and most of them have a graduate program where you HAVE to apply between Feb and April. Your best bet are the small manufacturing companies I would say. It also depends on your level of English, I would say if you have at least 7 in the IELTS test (the speaking part is obviously the most important) you're fine. I found that most of the time what block foreigners in job seeking is not their lack of English but their lack of confidence (it can sometime be hard to speak with confidence when you don't speak in your mother tongue).
> 
> 2- Yes, but I would imagine that you'll easily have enough points for a PR visa after 1 year work in Aussie (usually 25-30 points for your age, 15 for your bachelor, 5 points for speaking another language, 10 points for having 7 in the IELTS test, 5 points state sponsorship, you can even have 5 points for doing the 1 year thing with Engineering Australia). Getting your PR ASAP is important in Australia as it will be much easier for you to find a job I believe and you won't have to worry about leaving the country if you lose your job.
> 
> ...


Thank you so much for a detailed and very helpful reply. I really appreciate that.


1)yeah I agree as last year while I was just randomly searching for jobs in Aussie I came across an official pdf document which had information of all the famous engineering companies in Australia and it was near about every company's policy to recruit either permanent residence holders or Australian citizens! 
As far as IELTS is concerned, I have to take it again but my previous overall IELTS score was 7.5 bands.
Yeah confidence does play an important role this is exactly my another friend said. He's in Karachi. He landed a very good job however at the time of his interview he hadn't passed one of his course modules!


2)Yeah but in case I get a relevant field job so I will be able to claim points for that as well. As far as language is concerned, i think it is a long procedure as some exam from NAATI needs to be taken (probably it is quite similar to IELTS but in another language correct me if I am wrong). That's exactly what I am looking into these days i.e. easiest route to get Australian PR so yeah let's see what happens as I have contacted a number of migration consultants in town. To my surprise some of them provided totally wrong information so I am still in search of some reliable agents.

3)Indeed as spoon feeding days are long gone! so I will have to hit the ground running to land a relevant job. I have applied to some companies here in my home country as well at least to gain one year experience but I will prefer directly going for PR visa as I have had a very bad experience in another country whose visa policies are too volatile and day by day they are making it even more stringent! 

I am really happy that you made the right move I hope same happens to all of us.


----------



## umer87 (Aug 5, 2013)

Maxo said:


> I'm going with 476 first because you can basically be granted a visa within 2-3 months of graduation, while for the 189, you can't really start the processing before graduating and you should expect 6-7 months before getting your PR, especially if you didn't graduate from a university part of the Washington Accord.


well my course was a part of Sydney Accord as it lasted for 3 years. I will try to apply for some PR visa. If I get a positive feedback I will continue with it otherwise I will go for recognized graduate visa. 
The bit I am most worried about is skills assessment as I have no work experience at all!!!!


----------



## arunkumar.gurupu (Jul 30, 2013)

Hey guys,

Do we need to post medical receipt and PCC to any particular email address other than uploading them to the gsm attaching documents ..

have applied for 476 visa on march 21st and still waiting to hear from co..

has any one u know have heard recently from co.

Regards

arun.


----------



## smashingbeast (Jun 20, 2013)

arunkumar.gurupu said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Do we need to post medical receipt and PCC to any particular email address other than uploading them to the gsm attaching documents ..
> 
> ...


If you have uploaded them in your online application then that should be good enough ... 

As far as CO allocation is concerned, the last people who were allocated CO had applied on 17 March .. After that it's been very quiet... Hopefully this week we will hear some good news


----------



## prasadbc9 (Jun 1, 2013)

arunkumar.gurupu said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Do we need to post medical receipt and PCC to any particular email address other than uploading them to the gsm attaching documents ..
> 
> ...


Hi Arun,
You can't upload medical via the same link. Coz there is an emedical system for that. Please follow the link. They do everything for you. I would say please do the PCC as soon as possible coz it takes few weeks to months. For medical I would say wait until hear from the case officer. In my case they have mentioned not require the medical. For additional follow this link.
India - Panel Physicians
Hope you will hear the CO withing following 2 weeks!!:fingerscrossed:


----------



## arunkumar.gurupu (Jul 30, 2013)

tnx guys for the reply. keeping fingers crossed. will let u know if co contacts

cheers
arun


----------



## Remo123 (Jul 4, 2013)

*Ielts*

Should the IELTS be valid at the time of applying or it should remain valid till I get the visa? I applied for 476 on 30th April, 13- at that time my ielts was valid. My IELTS expired on 19th May 13. Please tell me that is it ok?


----------



## jofesina (Jul 16, 2013)

I have been granted my visa!!

Timeline:
Submit application: 13th March 13
Co assigned: 11th July 13
Submitted all requested info: 18th July 13
Visa granted: 6th August 13


----------



## fkanyako (Aug 6, 2013)

Hello guys,
I am new to this forum although I have been following this thread for some time now.
I lodged my sub class 476 application in April still waiting CO. My question is this. I intend to enroll in the Navitas Engineering Experience program when I arrived in AUS. I know this does not give me point towards PR, but will this increase my chances of getting a job ? 

@Jofesina
Congratulations on your visa. Please do you mind to tell me within what time do you need to arrived in Australia, Some people say within 6 months, some 1 years am not sure about this.

Regards


----------



## prasadbc9 (Jun 1, 2013)

fkanyako said:


> Hello guys,
> I am new to this forum although I have been following this thread for some time now.
> I lodged my sub class 476 application in April still waiting CO. My question is this. I intend to enroll in the Navitas Engineering Experience program when I arrived in AUS. I know this does not give me point towards PR, but will this increase my chances of getting a job ?
> 
> ...


Hello there,
It is all about showing your colors to the employer and your luck. so keep :fingerscrossed:.
Time is within 6 months if i'm right.
I too applied on 12th April, still so sound from them.
Good luck


----------



## jofesina (Jul 16, 2013)

fkanyako said:


> Hello guys,
> I am new to this forum although I have been following this thread for some time now.
> I lodged my sub class 476 application in April still waiting CO. My question is this. I intend to enroll in the Navitas Engineering Experience program when I arrived in AUS. I know this does not give me point towards PR, but will this increase my chances of getting a job ?
> 
> ...


I must arrive before end of June 2014. So almost 11 months from now. I'm not sure why that date is significant


----------



## sam_neville (Jul 13, 2013)

fkanyako said:


> Please do you mind to tell me within what time do you need to arrived in Australia, Some people say within 6 months, some 1 years am not sure about this.
> 
> Regards


If I am not mistaken, your Initial Entry Date (IED) depends on the validity of your PCC and Medicals, whichever expires earlier.

In my case, if I am granted the visa in October, then I would only have about a month to enter Australia, because my PCC is valid only until November.

Worst case scenario is that I might have to renew....


----------



## sam_neville (Jul 13, 2013)

Remo123 said:


> Should the IELTS be valid at the time of applying or it should remain valid till I get the visa? I applied for 476 on 30th April, 13- at that time my ielts was valid. My IELTS expired on 19th May 13. Please tell me that is it ok?


_"Your test must have been completed before your visa application is lodged and be from a test you sat no more than two years before the day of making your application."_

You're good. No need to redo the test.


----------



## arunkumar.gurupu (Jul 30, 2013)

HEY GUYS

Got my 476 visa approved. application made on 21st march got approved on 7 th aug 2013..

Cheers 

arun kumar


----------



## smashingbeast (Jun 20, 2013)

arunkumar.gurupu said:


> HEY GUYS
> 
> Got my 476 visa approved. application made on 21st march got approved on 7 th aug 2013..
> 
> ...


congraz bud .... that's great so you got your visa without even being contacted by your CO !!!!!!


----------



## fkanyako (Aug 6, 2013)

jofesina said:


> I must arrive before end of June 2014. So almost 11 months from now. I'm not sure why that date is significant


Thanks Jofesina. I guess is 1 year then. I need to know the must arrived before time because , am planning on travelling by June 2014 if my visa is granted.


----------



## prasadbc9 (Jun 1, 2013)

smashingbeast said:


> congraz bud .... that's great so you got your visa without even being contacted by your CO !!!!!!


Hi smashingbeast,
Next is your turn 
Plz can you tell me, when did you receive the acknowledgement email?


----------



## smashingbeast (Jun 20, 2013)

prasadbc9 said:


> Hi smashingbeast,
> Next is your turn
> Plz can you tell me, when did you receive the acknowledgement email?


I received the acknowledgement email after two days ... how about you ?? 
arun.kumar
its great you got you visa directly before being contacted by CO .. did you receive an email about visa ??


----------



## prasadbc9 (Jun 1, 2013)

smashingbeast said:


> I received the acknowledgement email after two days ... how about you ??


I got my ack after one and half month later. Dnt know what they did with my application. Bit confusing. By the way lets hope something good withing following two weeks.


----------



## smashingbeast (Jun 20, 2013)

prasadbc9 said:


> I got my ack after one and half month later. Dnt know what they did with my application. Bit confusing. By the way lets hope something good withing following two weeks.



Really !! that's strange .. anyway you got your acknowledgement .. and can be assured of your application...
good luck bud


----------



## prasadbc9 (Jun 1, 2013)

smashingbeast said:


> Really !! that's strange .. anyway you got your acknowledgement .. and i guess that's what really matters in the end right ....
> good luck bud


Hehe Yes indeed, Now waiting for the outcome. ray2:
Good luck to you too mate.


----------



## Maxo (Jul 1, 2013)

Yay finally some good news ! Uploading every documents before being allocated a CO really shows how faster the process is !


----------



## arunkumar.gurupu (Jul 30, 2013)

hey guys

ya i didnt even get co allocation. i think cause i uploaded all the documents as well as pcc, form 80 and 1221 as well without waiting for co to contact. so they didn't contact me asking any required documents and went straight to decision making process.

i guess everyone should do the same will be helpful i suppose

cheers arun:third:


----------



## arunkumar.gurupu (Jul 30, 2013)

i got the acknowledgement the next day...


----------



## arunkumar.gurupu (Jul 30, 2013)

Ielts validity required only at time of application i got my visa i had the same scenario.


----------



## smashingbeast (Jun 20, 2013)

Hi guys .. 
Does anyone know if 476 visa is multiple entry visa ???

Also I need to renew my passport as it's valid only till 2015 and I don't want any problem when I apply for PR while I am in Australia . So do you know if I can apply for a new passport after I am granted my visa and inform my CO.


----------



## prasadbc9 (Jun 1, 2013)

arunkumar.gurupu said:


> hey guys
> 
> ya i didnt even get co allocation. i think cause i uploaded all the documents as well as pcc, form 80 and 1221 as well without waiting for co to contact. so they didn't contact me asking any required documents and went straight to decision making process.
> 
> ...


Hey Arun,
How did you get the visa grant notification? is it by via email or straightaway from the evisa query page?
One day we all will meet in a one place. I really expecting that day. I think from this forum we have made a great discussion and still we do.
Good Luck you mate!!


----------



## prasadbc9 (Jun 1, 2013)

smashingbeast said:


> Hi guys ..
> Does anyone know if 476 visa is multiple entry visa ???
> 
> Also I need to renew my passport as it's valid only till 2015 and I don't want any problem when I apply for PR while I am in Australia . So do you know if I can apply for a new passport after I am granted my visa and inform my CO.


yes this is a multiple entry visa. And you have enough time to apply for a new one.


----------



## Christian_Troy (Aug 7, 2013)

Hello all,
I am new to this forum. 
I lodged my 476 visa application on 24th April and then I was requested to provide the medical examination on 1st July. However, I haven't received any emails from a CO yet. Does it mean that my application has been allocated?
I will be really appreciated for any advice.


----------



## Maxo (Jul 1, 2013)

Christian_Troy said:


> Hello all,
> I am new to this forum.
> I lodged my 476 visa application on 24th April and then I was requested to provide the medical examination on 1st July. However, I haven't received any emails from a CO yet. Does it mean that my application has been allocated?
> I will be really appreciated for any advice.


I doubt that you have a CO allocated, everybody has the medical examination in their checklist


----------



## mindfreak (Apr 15, 2013)

Christian_Troy said:


> Hello all,
> I am new to this forum.
> I lodged my 476 visa application on 24th April and then I was requested to provide the medical examination on 1st July. However, I haven't received any emails from a CO yet. Does it mean that my application has been allocated?
> I will be really appreciated for any advice.


Nope, once you get a CO allocated, you shall receive an email from him/her asking for further documents, etc


----------



## Christian_Troy (Aug 7, 2013)

Christian_Troy said:


> Hello all,
> I am new to this forum.
> I lodged my 476 visa application on 24th April and then I was requested to provide the medical examination on 1st July. However, I haven't received any emails from a CO yet. Does it mean that my application has been allocated?
> I will be really appreciated for any advice.


Thank you so much for a quick response . I suppose the application process is going to take around 6 months, which is much longer than last year.


----------



## smashingbeast (Jun 20, 2013)

GUYS !!!

Plz check you electronic enquiry page for this information ... mine page says 

6/8/2013 ... application being processed further 

not sure if it has do something with CO allocation .. plz check yours too and let me know :fingerscrossed:


----------



## espresso (Nov 2, 2012)

Hi smashingbeast, 

your CO does not necessarily have to contact you. I've seen (a few) cases where the applicants got the grant notification without prior contact, because everything was decision-ready. 

You cannot speed up the process anyway, so relax. I know, it's easier said than done . 

Cheerio, 
Monika


----------



## smashingbeast (Jun 20, 2013)

espresso said:


> Hi smashingbeast,
> 
> your CO does not necessarily have to contact you. I've seen (a few) cases where the applicants got the grant notification without prior contact, because everything was decision-ready.
> 
> ...


HI monica
Thank you for your reply. I wasn't worried about my CO not contacting me  .. just wanted to make sure if that information mean that i have been assigned a CO and my application is being reviewed at the moment. Even this assurance would mean a lot at this time hahhha ..

well i still need a week more to get my PCC from the USA .. so i guess it really won't make any difference :smow:


----------



## Maxo (Jul 1, 2013)

smashingbeast said:


> GUYS !!!
> 
> Plz check you electronic enquiry page for this information ... mine page says
> 
> ...


Hmmm pretty sure it means you got a CO allocated  if all the documents are already supplied, he/she won't contact you and you'll eventually be granted a visa. That's pretty good news ! It's moving quite fast again ! Hopefully it will get to the 2nd of May quickly 

PS: Here, take this new smiley op2:


----------



## smashingbeast (Jun 20, 2013)

I was told that my college City College of NEw York is not is the list and this is what i was to present 


I have contacted my Higher Education Officer to provide me documents showing that City University of New York is a collaboration of five senior colleges, Baruch College, Hunter College, City College of New York, College of Staten Island and Brooklyn College and some junior colleges.

I would like to assure you that City University of New York by itself doesn't exist and City College of New York is the only senior college of City University of New York that offers Engineering Courses. So, one can not simply go to City University of New York for studies and will have to join any one of it's senior or junior colleges. 

I saw that City University of New York is in the list. So I believe it indirectly means City College of New York as it is only concerned with engineering degrees. 

I have also attached a link from City University of New York. In this link, if you decide to choose degrees and program then you will have to select one of the senior or junior colleges as it doesn't offer any course by itself. So, one will end up selecting City College of New York for any engineering courses. 

Current Students - CUNY

Finally if you have reviewed my graduation certificate, it will say that I have graduated from City University of New York.
I hope you will consider my application and I will try to get more evidence from my Higher Education Officer.


----------



## smashingbeast (Jun 20, 2013)

smashingbeast said:


> I was told that my college City College of NEw York is not is the list and this is what i was to present
> 
> 
> I have contacted my Higher Education Officer to provide me documents showing that City University of New York is a collaboration of five senior colleges, Baruch College, Hunter College, City College of New York, College of Staten Island and Brooklyn College and some junior colleges.
> ...


City University of New York is just a union of some colleges and by itself doesn't exist


----------



## jalees79 (Aug 9, 2013)

*476 Help*

Hello Friends, 476 Recognized Graduate visa

I am new to this blog. I have some questions and hope they will get addressed by your experience.

Question:

I Meet all requirements for this visa such as Education, Age, Recognized university and date of completion of course.

But the thing that really bothers me is my IELTS score. My score is 

Listening: 6.5, Reading: 7, Writing : 6.5, Speaking:7

Overall Band Score: 7
I know we should have minimum of 6 in all four compartments But my question is that will my above score create problem as in two sections i am having score of 6.5 and If a person gets higher score than me say 8 in all four sections does it mean that his application will be processed quicker and have much more chance of being succesful . In nut shell i want to ask " DO I NEED TO TAKE IELTS AGAIN???. Your help will be highly appreciated


----------



## prasadbc9 (Jun 1, 2013)

jalees79 said:


> Hello Friends, 476 Recognized Graduate visa
> 
> I am new to this blog. I have some questions and hope they will get addressed by your experience.
> 
> ...


Mate,
This is not a point base visa category to delay or speed up your visa. Applications are processed in the order in which they were received by the department.
*much more chance of being succesful*
If you have fulfilled their requirements they should grant the visa unless you have any crime records or have provided any bogus documents.
Cheers!!


----------



## jalees79 (Aug 9, 2013)

*thanks*

so it means my score of L: 6.5 R:7 S:7 W: 6.5 (overall 7) is sufficient and i dont need to take IELTS again. Its just you have to bring threshold score in IELTS. Higher score doesnt count. That is a fantastic news. Correct me if i am wrong


----------



## jalees79 (Aug 9, 2013)

*waiting*

Hello Friends,

I havnt got the answer yet??? Is my IELTS score sufficient 

Listening: 6.5, Reading: 7, Writing : 6.5, Speaking:7

Overall : 7

Should i take the test again??


----------



## prasadbc9 (Jun 1, 2013)

jalees79 said:


> Hello Friends,
> 
> I havnt got the answer yet??? Is my IELTS score sufficient
> 
> ...


Required minimum on each band is 6. If not clear please follow the link below. 
Skilled – Recognised Graduate (Temporary) visa (subclass 476).


----------



## Maxo (Jul 1, 2013)

smashingbeast said:


> I was told that my college City College of NEw York is not is the list and this is what i was to present
> 
> 
> I have contacted my Higher Education Officer to provide me documents showing that City University of New York is a collaboration of five senior colleges, Baruch College, Hunter College, City College of New York, College of Staten Island and Brooklyn College and some junior colleges.
> ...


I know what you mean, it is the same here in Canada (ie Polytechnic of Montreal is the engineering school of University of Montreal). This is not how it works in Australia and this is why your CO can be confused. I would just ask for a proof from your school that clearly shows that it is part of a bigger university. I wouldn't worry too much mate, you'll get that visa soon enough


----------



## smashingbeast (Jun 20, 2013)

Maxo said:


> I know what you mean, it is the same here in Canada (ie Polytechnic of Montreal is the engineering school of University of Montreal). This is not how it works in Australia and this is why your CO can be confused. I would just ask for a proof from your school that clearly shows that it is part of a bigger university. I wouldn't worry too much mate, you'll get that visa soon enough


Phew.. thanks for the reply bud .. well i did take a page from my college web site and one from the bigger university that had the necessary information .. i have sent those official links to my CO 

I guess i will hear from her only on Monday ... will let you guys know about the outcome :fingerscrossed:

Maxo is you case similar to this ??


----------



## Maxo (Jul 1, 2013)

smashingbeast said:


> Phew.. thanks for the reply bud .. well i did take a page from my college web site and one from the bigger university that had the necessary information .. i have sent those official links to my CO
> 
> I guess i will hear from her only on Monday ... will let you guys know about the outcome :fingerscrossed:
> 
> Maxo is you case similar to this ??


Good luck on a quick response !

My case is not really similar to yours, my engineering school is a fully independent university (not related to a bigger university), a little bit like in France.


----------



## prasadbc9 (Jun 1, 2013)

smashingbeast said:


> Phew.. thanks for the reply bud .. well i did take a page from my college web site and one from the bigger university that had the necessary information .. i have sent those official links to my CO
> 
> I guess i will hear from her only on Monday ... will let you guys know about the outcome :fingerscrossed:
> 
> Maxo is you case similar to this ??


Smashingbeast,
*Important: A person who completed their study at an institution or college affiliated with a recognised institution cannot satisfy the requirements for this visa.*
If this is not the reason, definitely you are fine. :fingerscrossed:
Good Luck!!!


----------



## Maxo (Jul 1, 2013)

prasadbc9 said:


> Smashingbeast,
> *Important: A person who completed their study at an institution or college affiliated with a recognised institution cannot satisfy the requirements for this visa.*
> If this is not the reason, definitely you are fine. :fingerscrossed:
> Good Luck!!!


It is not an affiliation to a regnosied university, it a the engineer school part of a recognised university


----------



## prasadbc9 (Jun 1, 2013)

Maxo said:


> It is not an affiliation to a regnosied university, it a the engineer school part of a recognised university


Then no worries.......... :hat::hat:


----------



## smashingbeast (Jun 20, 2013)

Maxo said:


> It is not an affiliation to a regnosied university, it a the engineer school part of a recognised university


Exactly bud .. i have explained the same thing to my CO ... hope she understands..

Prasad.. my college including few other colleges together form this university ... so it's not affiliation but is actually a part of the university ...


----------



## fkanyako (Aug 6, 2013)

Hi guys,
while we are wating for CO.quick question, I did some internship, in my final yr of studies and now I have worked for 2yrs. Together will this count as 3yrs of work experience ??


----------



## Bahar-rz (Jul 7, 2013)

smashingbeast said:


> GUYS !!!
> 
> Plz check you electronic enquiry page for this information ... mine page says
> 
> ...


Hi, 
I have some questions, have you fill form number 80?
have you done your medical? 
did your co contact you? If not how could you contact your co( in some other posts you said you ask some thing from the co)

Thanks


----------



## smashingbeast (Jun 20, 2013)

Bahar-rz said:


> Hi,
> I have some questions, have you fill form number 80?
> have you done your medical?
> did your co contact you? If not how could you contact your co( in some other posts you said you ask some thing from the co)
> ...


yup I have filled out all the forms and also done my medicals already. Only thing that I am missing right now is my PCC from the USA ..

And my CO contacted me as she was confused about my college not being on the list. I have explained her everything and am yet to hear from her.


----------



## nrkrishna08 (Jul 29, 2013)

[/QUOTE]Hi,

Please advice,

My document checklist not showing form 80.

1. Do I need to upload FORM 80?

2. Where I Should apply my PCC?(Local Police station or Passport office)


Thanks,

Krishna


----------



## fkanyako (Aug 6, 2013)

smashingbeast said:


> yup I have filled out all the forms and also done my medicals already. Only thing that I am missing right now is my PCC from the USA ..
> 
> And my CO contacted me as she was confused about my college not being on the list. I have explained her everything and am yet to hear from her.


@smashingbeast am just curious, since you have been contacted by CO, when did you apply ? I applied on 16/04/2013 still no contact from CO. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## fkanyako (Aug 6, 2013)

Hi,

Please advice,

My document checklist not showing form 80.

1. Do I need to upload FORM 80?

2. Where I Should apply my PCC?(Local Police station or Passport office)


Thanks,

Krishna[/QUOTE]

I also don't have Form 80 in my document checklist. So am not sure if we all need it. As for your PCC, click on the Character Requirements Penal Clearance Certificates link in your document checklist, you will find a link to a PDF file open it and look for any country you have lived for a year or more . you will find instructions and offices you can get the PCC from.


----------



## smashingbeast (Jun 20, 2013)

fkanyako said:


> @smashingbeast am just curious, since you have been contacted by CO, when did you apply ? I applied on 16/04/2013 still no contact from CO. :fingerscrossed:


I applied on 25 march .. so you are fine ... as far as form 80 is concerned, it's not a big deal. if you need one, your CO will ask for one and it won't take long for you to fill that one out .


----------



## Maxo (Jul 1, 2013)

everybody needs to complete a form 80, your CO will ask you for one when you'll get one allocated, most people do it before having a CO allocated to save time.


----------



## nrkrishna08 (Jul 29, 2013)

Maxo said:


> everybody needs to complete a form 80, your CO will ask you for one when you'll get one allocated, most people do it before having a CO allocated to save time.


Thanks buddy..................


----------



## smashingbeast (Jun 20, 2013)

Guys,
Does anyone know about the format ( or information) we include in the subject of our email ...
I saw it in the past but couldn't find it anymore... like our TRN, name , CO's name something like that


----------



## nrkrishna08 (Jul 29, 2013)

smashingbeast said:


> Guys,
> Does anyone know about the format ( or information) we include in the subject of our email ...
> I saw it in the past but couldn't find it anymore... like our TRN, name , CO's name something like that


Hi,

Below information are mentioned in my Acknowledgement mail.


The reference details for this application are: Primary Applicant's name; Transaction Reference Number; and Permission Request ID. These details are located on the top left hand corner of the first page of this letter.

Reference details should be included as the first part of the subject line in any correspondence you send to the department. Including reference details in the subject line will help us to quickly locate your application.

I have a doubt since you have allocated by a CO. Your subject line may be different.

However, Wait for sometime to get some more info from others.

Regards,

Krishna


----------



## smashingbeast (Jun 20, 2013)

nrkrishna08 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Below information are mentioned in my Acknowledgement mail.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the reply bud .. I did find the information in the email from my CO . It has all the information like application ID, client no and so on ..She has requested for my PCC from US and also more relationship evidence


----------



## Arsalanhabib (Jul 20, 2013)

smashingbeast said:


> Thanks for the reply bud .. I did find the information in the email from my CO . It has all the information like application ID, client no and so on ..She has requested for my PCC from US and also more relationship evidence


are you married , or engaged. what type of relationship shes asking for. I am engaged thats why curious about it?


----------



## smashingbeast (Jun 20, 2013)

Arsalanhabib said:


> are you married , or engaged. what type of relationship shes asking for. I am engaged thats why curious about it?


well legally I am married bud and also have the marriage certificate. We got married in court as we couldn't perform the ceremony due to untimely demise of her granny and won't be able to that for a year which will be till November. So will just send the marriage certificate and some pictures take at different times over the past few months


----------



## nrkrishna08 (Jul 29, 2013)

Hi All,

Someone needs this below information. He posted this on some other site, If any one of you text me, I can convey the same to him.

Hello,
I have lodge the application for Skilled - Recognized Graduate Visa (Subclass 476) 
Just needed a help in form 80 as it ask
"I am applying for a visa to travel to Australia as a"
migrant, temporary resident, visitor, student refugee.
what should I choose?migrant or temporary resident?

Mustafa

Above query from Australia forum.


Thanks,

Krishna


----------



## Maxo (Jul 1, 2013)

476 is a temporary resident visa


----------



## Bahar-rz (Jul 7, 2013)

I want to do my medical ( tiered of waiting for CO), I have a question guys, Did you use the HAP number in organize your health examination which is in your profile for this issue?



Has anyone from April got CO allocated? :|


----------



## prasadbc9 (Jun 1, 2013)

Bahar-rz said:


> I want to do my medical ( tiered of waiting for CO), I have a question guys, Did you use the HAP number in organize your health examination which is in your profile for this issue?
> 
> 
> 
> Has anyone from April got CO allocated? :|


Hi,
I lodged my application on 12th April and still no any sound from them. If you have submitted your application online, then download the medical form and go with it. You need only your TRN number. If you have a HAP number that is also fine.
Just follow the link below. I recommend you to do the PCC as well. 
Contact Us
Cheers!!


----------



## fkanyako (Aug 6, 2013)

Bahar-rz said:


> I want to do my medical ( tiered of waiting for CO), I have a question guys, Did you use the HAP number in organize your health examination which is in your profile for this issue?
> 
> 
> 
> Has anyone from April got CO allocated? :|


I don't think anyone from April has been allocated. I applied on 16th/04/2013 still waiting.


----------



## mindfreak (Apr 15, 2013)

Hi guys just thought I might update you - I got an email from CO today asking for further documents towards the 476 that I applied for on 16th April 2013.


----------



## prasadbc9 (Jun 1, 2013)

mindfreak said:


> Hi guys just thought I might update you - I got an email from CO today asking for further documents towards the 476 that I applied for on 16th April 2013.


hI,
I too got an email from the CO asking some documents.:tea::tea:


----------



## Arsalanhabib (Jul 20, 2013)

mindfreak said:


> Hi guys just thought I might update you - I got an email from CO today asking for further documents towards the 476 that I applied for on 16th April 2013.


what kind of documents are asked to provide?I assume that you already uploaded everything necessary, if you dont mind please elaborate the details as it will help us all


----------



## mindfreak (Apr 15, 2013)

Arsalanhabib said:


> what kind of documents are asked to provide?I assume that you already uploaded everything necessary, if you dont mind please elaborate the details as it will help us all


Indian and Australian PCC, Passport photo, and Form 80


----------



## Bahar-rz (Jul 7, 2013)

prasadbc9 said:


> hI,
> I too got an email from the CO asking some documents.:tea::tea:




Wow great, have you previously done your medical?

Would you plz put your dates(lodgement and allocation and medical) here or in your signiture?


----------



## Bahar-rz (Jul 7, 2013)

mindfreak said:


> Indian and Australian PCC, Passport photo, and Form 80




You are in australia by now? Why australian pcc?


----------



## mindfreak (Apr 15, 2013)

Bahar-rz said:


> You are in australia by now? Why australian pcc?


That's because I graduated from an Australian University (and lived there for 5 years)


----------



## fkanyako (Aug 6, 2013)

Congratulations guys...good luck. I also applied on 16/04/2013, nothing from CO yet. I hope my case is not different.


----------



## prasadbc9 (Jun 1, 2013)

Bahar-rz said:


> Wow great, have you previously done your medical?
> 
> Would you plz put your dates(lodgement and allocation and medical) here or in your signiture?


Hi,
Yes i did submit my all the documents. Now they are asking form 80/ form 1221/ passport copy. 
lodged on 12th April. :humble:


----------



## sam_neville (Jul 13, 2013)

prasadbc9 said:


> Hi,
> Yes i did submit my all the documents. Now they are asking form 80/ form 1221/ passport copy.
> lodged on 12th April. :humble:


Hi prasad! If I may ask, why were you asked for a Form 1221? Does that mean all of us have to fill and submit this one too?

That was a pretty huge leap from March applications to April ones. Yay!


----------



## Maxo (Jul 1, 2013)

Wow amazing ! you guys are making my day !!! It's getting closer and closer to my date  And yes Sam we need to submit form 1221


----------



## Bahar-rz (Jul 7, 2013)

Dears in form 80 question no. 51 part i we should only mention the county or the full address?


----------



## Bahar-rz (Jul 7, 2013)

Anothe question also!!:

in form 80 question no. 49 did you mention your primary schools as well?


----------



## prasadbc9 (Jun 1, 2013)

Bahar-rz said:


> Dears in form 80 question no. 51 part i we should only mention the county or the full address?


Just the country.
for Q 51, I dnt think it is necessary to fill primary education


----------



## prasadbc9 (Jun 1, 2013)

sam_neville said:


> Hi prasad! If I may ask, why were you asked for a Form 1221? Does that mean all of us have to fill and submit this one too?
> 
> That was a pretty huge leap from March applications to April ones. Yay!


Hey Sam,
I dnt think everyone has to fill that form. But I had to.


----------



## Bahar-rz (Jul 7, 2013)

prasadbc9 said:


> Just the country.
> for Q 51, I dnt think it is necessary to fill primary education


what about question no. 51 part (i), we should only mention the county or the full address or nothing to do?


----------



## prasadbc9 (Jun 1, 2013)

Bahar-rz said:


> what about question no. 51 part (i), we should only mention the county or the full address or nothing to do?


51 part i is, arabic descent? if yes just the name.
for part l: just the name of the country


----------



## Arsalanhabib (Jul 20, 2013)

wow fingers crossed , they are now doing it the fast track way like we have seen in 2012 when applicants got the grant in 3 months time...hope they come to my application in a month time;-)
app commenced:23 june 2013


----------



## fkanyako (Aug 6, 2013)

I finally guys, my CO contacted me today requesting for my Birth Certificates, Completion Letter Offshore Qualifications and form 80. For the BC and Offshore qualification, I provided them before, I don't know why I need to provide them again.


I applied: 16/08/2013. CO: 20/08/2013.:whoo:


----------



## prasadbc9 (Jun 1, 2013)

fkanyako said:


> I finally guys, my CO contacted me today requesting for my Birth Certificates, Completion Letter Offshore Qualifications and form 80. For the BC and Offshore qualification, I provided them before, I don't know why I need to provide them again.
> 
> 
> I applied: 16/08/2013. CO: 20/08/2013.:whoo:


 Rocket!!!!!!!!!!! 
I too had the same situation.  
hehe good luck mate!!


----------



## Bahar-rz (Jul 7, 2013)

fkanyako said:


> I finally guys, my CO contacted me today requesting for my Birth Certificates, Completion Letter Offshore Qualifications and form 80. For the BC and Offshore qualification, I provided them before, I don't know why I need to provide them again.
> 
> 
> *I applied: 16/08/2013.* CO: 20/08/2013.:whoo:



I guess you applied *16/04/2013* is not it?


----------



## fkanyako (Aug 6, 2013)

prasadbc9 said:


> Rocket!!!!!!!!!!!
> I too had the same situation.
> hehe good luck mate!!


So did u send them your transcript and graduation diploma for the Offshore qualification ?


----------



## fkanyako (Aug 6, 2013)

Bahar-rz said:


> I guess you applied *16/04/2013* is not it?


Yeah sorry about that. I applied on 16/04/2013


----------



## Arsalanhabib (Jul 20, 2013)

prasadbc9 said:


> Rocket!!!!!!!!!!!
> I too had the same situation.
> hehe good luck mate!!


Please confirm if passport page and school certificates showing date of birth is enough to provide evidence of age, or we have to provide translated copy of birth certificate???


----------



## prasadbc9 (Jun 1, 2013)

fkanyako said:


> So did u send them your transcript and graduation diploma for the Offshore qualification ?


Yesterday I upload my degree transcript and today I got an email saying they require
a letter from the University. So I just got a letter from the Uni. and now going to upload it:bathbaby:


----------



## prasadbc9 (Jun 1, 2013)

Arsalanhabib said:


> Please confirm if passport page and school certificates showing date of birth is enough to provide evidence of age, or we have to provide translated copy of birth certificate???


I think you have to provide a translated copy of your birth certificate. Make sure it has translated by a registered translator.


----------



## fkanyako (Aug 6, 2013)

Quick question, I forgot my password so I have to email everything to them. Is it necessary to send all the documents at once or you can send available documents as you like ? thanks


----------



## prasadbc9 (Jun 1, 2013)

just got my visa granted!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Here is my time line:
Lodged on: 12th April 2013
CO allocated : 19th August
Visa Granted : 21st August
arty:arty:arty:arty:
:rockon::rockon::rockon::rockon::horn::horn::horn::horn::horn:
:lalala::lalala::lalala::lalala::lalala::lalala::lalala:
:cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:


----------



## Maxo (Jul 1, 2013)

prasadbc9 said:


> just got my visa granted!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Here is my time line:
> Lodged on: 12th April 2013
> ...


Hoorray !!! Congratz buddy ! That was really quick !


----------



## fkanyako (Aug 6, 2013)

Guys on form 80, question 20 to 22, is it compulsory to provide address and contact in Australia ???


----------



## Arsalanhabib (Jul 20, 2013)

prasadbc9 said:


> just got my visa granted!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Here is my time line:
> Lodged on: 12th April 2013
> ...


Congrats...best of luck for future... When you have to make your first entry ? And which city you are planning to land in?


----------



## prasadbc9 (Jun 1, 2013)

fkanyako said:


> Guys on form 80, question 20 to 22, is it compulsory to provide address and contact in Australia ???


If you can, give them a address, so they will trust you more. They gonna check it by calling them. But I dnt think it is compulsory.


----------



## prasadbc9 (Jun 1, 2013)

Arsalanhabib said:


> Congrats...best of luck for future... When you have to make your first entry ? And which city you are planning to land in?


It will be Melbourne if not dnt know where I'm gonna ending up with :hat:


----------



## Bahar-rz (Jul 7, 2013)

prasadbc9 said:


> It will be Melbourne if not dnt know where I'm gonna ending up with :hat:


CongratSSS


:cheer2:
:cheer2:
:cheer2:
:cheer2:
Would you plz give dates specified in your visa? entry date and so on...


----------



## akrish (Aug 5, 2013)

prasadbc9 said:


> just got my visa granted!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Here is my time line:
> Lodged on: 12th April 2013
> ...


Hey, did you upload your PCC and medical before getting a CO? Thanks.


----------



## prasadbc9 (Jun 1, 2013)

akrish said:


> Hey, did you upload your PCC and medical before getting a CO? Thanks.


Yes I did upload all the things b4 co allocated. But CO asked more documents and I uploaded them as well within 2 days.


To Bahar
Probably beginning of next month.
I have time until next April for my first entry.


----------



## Bahar-rz (Jul 7, 2013)

Dears,

1.In form 80,In question 4: It is asked: Did you use this passport to enter Australia: If I answer No because it is my first entry to OZ, and then I should give detail of which I used???

Do you think the correct answer in My case is YES?
I mean Does it mean the passport I am going to use to enter to OZ?

2. In these forms there are some question of supposed entry Date to australia, I mentioned July(cause I thought I would give my visa sooner) is it necessary to change it???


----------



## fkanyako (Aug 6, 2013)

prasadbc9 said:


> If you can, give them a address, so they will trust you more. They gonna check it by calling them. But I dnt think it is compulsory.


Ok thanks buddy. I don't have a contact in Australia or an address, so am not sure I can give them an address or contact. Will I be troubled for this ?


----------



## fkanyako (Aug 6, 2013)

Bahar-rz said:


> Dears,
> 
> 1.In form 80,In question 4: It is asked: Did you use this passport to enter Australia: If I answer No because it is my first entry to OZ, and then I should give detail of which I used???
> 
> ...


This is confusing for me as well, I think they are assuming you are already in OZ. I am probably going to enter NO and write my passport detail.


----------



## prasadbc9 (Jun 1, 2013)

fkanyako said:


> Ok thanks buddy. I don't have a contact in Australia or an address, so am not sure I can give them an address or contact. Will I be troubled for this ?


I dnt think it is gonna be a problem. 

To bahar,
I ticked the answer as yes. It was bit confusing because of DID. I dnt think you guys have a different passport just for enter OZ. so yes is fine.
For the entry date, just put you prefer, no matter abt that. Normally in visa forms they are asking entering and leaving dates


----------



## nrkrishna08 (Jul 29, 2013)

Guys,

When we do medical examination, Result will be send by doctors or do we need to upload the documents?


Thanks,

Krishna


----------



## Christian_Troy (Aug 7, 2013)

nrkrishna08 said:


> Guys,
> 
> When we do medical examination, Result will be send by doctors or do we need to upload the documents?
> 
> ...


As I know, only a doctor is able to submit the results by post or upload them online if eMedical is available in your medical centre. In my case, my doctor transmitted the results to Sydney by post.


----------



## Remo123 (Jul 4, 2013)

*476 eligibility*

I have applied for my 476 visa. I have done MSc in mechanical engineering (specialized in mechatronics) from a recognized uni. I was just being worried about my visa approval as my specialization field 'mechatronics' is not there in the list. But Mechanical engineering degree is there in the list of degrees whose holders are eligible to apply. Please tell me tht will my specialization in this field hinder my visa approval? As far as I know, I think that my basic Msc degree name that is MSc in Mechanical will be enuf for my visa approval.
regards


----------



## Bahar-rz (Jul 7, 2013)

Remo123 said:


> I have applied for my 476 visa. I have done MSc in mechanical engineering (specialized in mechatronics) from a recognized uni. I was just being worried about my visa approval as my specialization field 'mechatronics' is not there in the list. But Mechanical engineering degree is there in the list of degrees whose holders are eligible to apply. Please tell me tht will my specialization in this field hinder my visa approval? As far as I know, I think that my basic Msc degree name that is MSc in Mechanical will be enuf for my visa approval.
> regards




in Australia immi web site it is mentioned that:

Your degree qualification must contain a major sequence of study or specialisation in an Engineering discipline. Engineering specialisations include* but are not limited to*

therefore it is enough to have *engineering * word in your certification, if sp, you are eligible.


----------



## sam_neville (Jul 13, 2013)

This is weird but....an applicant from my Filipino forum lodged their application on April 1st and has yet to hear from their CO. Isn't it a tad strange that prasad and mindfreak have got their visas granted before an earlier applicant has even been allocated a CO?

And here I was getting all excited about the sudden jump from March applications...


----------



## mindfreak (Apr 15, 2013)

sam_neville said:


> This is weird but....an applicant from my Filipino forum lodged their application on April 1st and has yet to hear from their CO. Isn't it a tad strange that prasad and mindfreak have got their visas granted before an earlier applicant has even been allocated a CO?
> 
> And here I was getting all excited about the sudden jump from March applications...


Just to clarify, I havnt got the 476 visa -- I didn't submit the documents yet. Not sure if i will coz I might withdraw my 476 application since my 190 visa application is already being processed and I've already been allocated a CO for that.


----------



## sam_neville (Jul 13, 2013)

mindfreak said:


> Just to clarify, I havnt got the 476 visa -- I didn't submit the documents yet. Not sure if i will coz I might withdraw my 476 application since my 190 visa application is already being processed and I've already been allocated a CO for that.


I see... But even so, how is it that the April 1st application has been overlooked? Which then makes me wonder, what happened to the April 2nd, 3rd, 4th,..., 10th applications?


----------



## Maxo (Jul 1, 2013)

it doesn't mean that they don't have a CO just because they haven't heard of them. Ask him/her to look here https://www.ecom.immi.gov.au/inquiry/query/query.do?action=eVisa if it says something like : application being process further. They allocated all application from the 1st of April to the 16th pretty much on the same day.

If not.. maybe he/she should give them a call


----------



## Bahar-rz (Jul 7, 2013)

Finally the lovely officer contact me and request for medical

:cheer2:
:clap2:

lodge: 30 apr. 2013

Medical request by CO: 23 Aug 2013


----------



## Maxo (Jul 1, 2013)

Bahar-rz said:


> Finally the lovely officer contact me and request for medical
> 
> :cheer2:
> :clap2:
> ...


Whaaaaat ? wow they really are getting fast ! Sam, did someone allocated you a CO ? I should be the next one now 

Congratz Bahar !


----------



## w2w2403099 (Aug 23, 2013)

tanvir013 said:


> Hello Guys,
> 
> I have gone through everything about visa subclass 476 but I need to clarify something before I apply for it online. If you can answer these question my confusion will dissolve and can apply confidently.
> 
> ...





HI

Dear i want to know what happened in your case?
You apply for visa?


----------



## w2w2403099 (Aug 23, 2013)

Bahar-rz said:


> Finally the lovely officer contact me and request for medical
> 
> :cheer2:
> :clap2:
> ...


which visa you apply??


----------



## prasadbc9 (Jun 1, 2013)

sam_neville said:


> I see... But even so, how is it that the April 1st application has been overlooked? Which then makes me wonder, what happened to the April 2nd, 3rd, 4th,..., 10th applications?


Hi Sam, 
It can be, Bcoz I know one guy got his visa beginning of this month and he had lodged the application on last December 2012. Sounds strange, but it can be. So tell them to check their spam folder just in case.


----------



## sam_neville (Jul 13, 2013)

Bahar-rz said:


> Finally the lovely officer contact me and request for medical
> 
> :cheer2:
> :clap2:
> ...


Congratulations!!!

But....... where's mine??? I applied on April 20th


----------



## sam_neville (Jul 13, 2013)

Maxo, my status doesn't say "Application being processed further" or anything different... Oh wow am really happy for our friends here who got their allocation/grants but am distraught with my own application


----------



## Maxo (Jul 1, 2013)

I would try to call them on Monday. But since many people applied in April, I'm surprised that not more people got allocated a Co on this forum if we truly are up to the 30th of April applications


----------



## Bahar-rz (Jul 7, 2013)

w2w2403099 said:


> which visa you apply??


We are talking about subclass 476 visa in this forum !!!!!


----------



## sam_neville (Jul 13, 2013)

So much for ranting...

I was e-mailed by my CO just now  Oh what a turn of events!


----------



## Remo123 (Jul 4, 2013)

Bahar-rz said:


> We are talking about subclass 476 visa in this forum !!!!!


hello Bahar,
I also applied on the same date as yours but I havent been contacted yet  By the way I have already submitted my medicle before anybody has asked for it. I wonder when will they contact me :/


----------



## Maxo (Jul 1, 2013)

sam_neville said:


> So much for ranting...
> 
> I was e-mailed by my CO just now  Oh what a turn of events!


HAHA !! I knew it !! I'm really happy for you Sam ! we soon will celebrate in Australia


----------



## Bahar-rz (Jul 7, 2013)

Remo123 said:


> hello Bahar,
> I also applied on the same date as yours but I havent been contacted yet  By the way I have already submitted my medicle before anybody has asked for it. I wonder when will they contact me :/


You will be notifiel during this week, I am pretty sure, don't worry at all


----------



## Bahar-rz (Jul 7, 2013)

sam_neville said:


> So much for ranting...
> 
> I was e-mailed by my CO just now  Oh what a turn of events!


Are going to do e-medical? if yes, will you use the HAP ID which is in your online profile or the office will give you one?


----------



## sam_neville (Jul 13, 2013)

Bahar-rz said:


> Are going to do e-medical? if yes, will you use the HAP ID which is in your online profile or the office will give you one?


I already did my medicals last June so she did not ask for them. What she did ask were a bunch of questions that I overlooked in my Form 80, that's all (Maxo, she didn't ask me for a Form 1221 either ).

What I did back then was give the hospital my TRN, passport, and printed Form 160EH and Form 26EH. I did not use any HAP ID nor did I present any referral or whatever.


----------



## Remo123 (Jul 4, 2013)

sam_neville said:


> So much for ranting...
> 
> I was e-mailed by my CO just now  Oh what a turn of events!



Congrats sam. wen did u apply?


----------



## sam_neville (Jul 13, 2013)

Remo123 said:


> Congrats sam. wen did u apply?


April 20th of this year. What's funny is it just HAD to coincide with my UK tourist visa grant. So I guess I'll be taking a long, relaxing holiday to relieve the stress from all this immigration business.

Will let you guys know when I hear from her again... Hope I get granted! :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Arsalanhabib (Jul 20, 2013)

sam_neville said:


> I already did my medicals last June so she did not ask for them. What she did ask were a bunch of questions that I overlooked in my Form 80, that's all (Maxo, she didn't ask me for a Form 1221 either ).
> 
> What I did back then was give the hospital my TRN, passport, and printed Form 160EH and Form 26EH. I did not use any HAP ID nor did I present any referral or whatever.


i also already submitted form 80 and medicals, just wondering what were the questions overlooked by you, if you dont mind , kindly elaborate? I might have done the same mistake


----------



## sam_neville (Jul 13, 2013)

Arsalanhabib said:


> i also already submitted form 80 and medicals, just wondering what were the questions overlooked by you, if you dont mind , kindly elaborate? I might have done the same mistake


This is what she listed:

Purpose of your stay –
Date of Arrival (approx.) –
Date of Departure (approx.)-
Are you funding your trip –
Describe any workshops, training, conferences & seminars in the last 2 years –
Are you attending of conference/seminar in Australia-
Give full name of conference (if applicable) attach extract of the conference presentation (if applicable)-
Do you intend to inspect and/or negotiate the purchase of any equipment during your stay in Australia please provide details –
Give details of how you intend to use the knowledge/skills/research obtained once you depart Australia -

They might not exactly be questions from Form 80, but I did realise that I did not give arrival/departure dates


----------



## Arsalanhabib (Jul 20, 2013)

sam_neville said:


> This is what she listed:
> 
> Purpose of your stay –
> Date of Arrival (approx.) –
> ...


Thanks for quick reply. Some of these are not from form 80 , anyways best of luck happy holidays and have a quick grant. Cheers


----------



## prasadbc9 (Jun 1, 2013)

sam_neville said:


> This is what she listed:
> 
> Purpose of your stay –
> Date of Arrival (approx.) –
> ...


Hi Sam,
These Qs from form 1221.
you will get your visa soon


----------



## sam_neville (Jul 13, 2013)

prasadbc9 said:


> Hi Sam,
> These Qs from form 1221.
> you will get your visa soon


Oh! Good to know.

Thank goodness she didn't ask me to answer the entire thing!


----------



## visa476 (Aug 26, 2013)

Hi all,

I have been following this forum for a few months now as it seems to ease the frustration about waiting times!! I applied 26th June, anyone else around from May/June ?? 

This past weeks have been quite positive with a lot of CO's allocated, I hope this continues!!:fingerscrossed:

:wave:


----------



## wilig123 (Aug 26, 2013)

visa476 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I have been following this forum for a few months now as it seems to ease the frustration about waiting times!! I applied 26th June, anyone else around from May/June ??
> 
> ...


Applied on 12th May, fingers crossed for a CO in the next couple of weeks - will keep you informed...


----------



## Christian_Troy (Aug 7, 2013)

Hello everyone,
Today I was contacted by a CO and requested to provide some documents. 
Does anybody know what this phrase means: "Please provide completion letter/s from your educational provider showing course commencement date, completion date and study load."
Applied on the 23 April.


----------



## prasadbc9 (Jun 1, 2013)

Christian_Troy said:


> Hello everyone,
> Today I was contacted by a CO and requested to provide some documents.
> Does anybody know what this phrase means: "Please provide completion letter/s from your educational provider showing course commencement date, completion date and study load."
> Applied on the 23 April.


A letter from ur university which says ur commencement date and completion date + degree transcript


----------



## Bahar-rz (Jul 7, 2013)

Dears, 

I sent an email to my vo, asking something, she still has not answer me(4 day ago)

Is it normal? Do you have similar experience?


----------



## himanarw (Aug 19, 2013)

Hi All,

What the heck after like 24mins of waiting to the DIAC call centre. Lady I had a word with replied "sorry I cant access your application as our systems arent working" 

When asked how about my CO ? She replied it will take another month or so cuz of high volume applications.

Donn know whats happening ..


----------



## Bahar-rz (Jul 7, 2013)

himanarw said:


> Hi All,
> 
> What the heck after like 24mins of waiting to the DIAC call centre. Lady I had a word with replied "sorry I cant access your application as our systems arent working"
> 
> ...


when did you apply?


----------



## Maxo (Jul 1, 2013)

Hi guys !

Just to let you know that I have been allocated a CO today !!! I have submitted my application on the 2nd of May. Now they require that my school add the date of completion on my transcript or letter of completion. Now I need to wait for this document from my school.

It says summer 2013 on my transcript, I though that it would have been enough :/


----------



## prasadbc9 (Jun 1, 2013)

Maxo said:


> Hi guys !
> 
> Just to let you know that I have been allocated a CO today !!! I have submitted my application on the 2nd of May. Now they require that my school add the date of completion on my transcript or letter of completion. Now I need to wait for this document from my school.
> 
> It says summer 2013 on my transcript, I though that it would have been enough :/


Transcript will not enough. I did the same, But they requested a letter from the uni.
They need exact dates of commenced and completion. Transcript enough to show study load.
Good to hear from the CO. Best of luck.:tea:


----------



## prasadbc9 (Jun 1, 2013)

himanarw said:


> Hi All,
> 
> What the heck after like 24mins of waiting to the DIAC call centre. Lady I had a word with replied "sorry I cant access your application as our systems arent working"
> 
> ...


Hi,
If you haven't allocated to a CO yet, dnt waist ur time and money by calling them. They won't speedup processing whether you have called them or not.
If you have allocated to a CO already then sometime there can be little delay. It depends on CO work load.ray:


----------



## perham (Oct 29, 2012)

Maxo, thank u for sharing! good luck..


----------



## Arsalanhabib (Jul 20, 2013)

hi guys, I have a degree and transcript from my University which shows the date of award , is that enough or I still need a letter saying date of completion and commencement, please reply soon


----------



## Arsalanhabib (Jul 20, 2013)

Maxo said:


> Hi guys !
> 
> Just to let you know that I have been allocated a CO today !!! I have submitted my application on the 2nd of May. Now they require that my school add the date of completion on my transcript or letter of completion. Now I need to wait for this document from my school.
> 
> It says summer 2013 on my transcript, I though that it would have been enough :/


what exactly your CO asked for , something with date of award, my university provided my with date of award on transcript and degree as well...will it be sufficient enough


----------



## sam_neville (Jul 13, 2013)

Maxo said:


> Hi guys !
> 
> Just to let you know that I have been allocated a CO today !!! I have submitted my application on the 2nd of May. Now they require that my school add the date of completion on my transcript or letter of completion. Now I need to wait for this document from my school.
> 
> It says summer 2013 on my transcript, I though that it would have been enough :/


Congrats Maxo!! You might not have to get a tourist visa after all!


----------



## Remo123 (Jul 4, 2013)

I applied on 30/4. still not contacted by CO  :'( :'(


----------



## Remo123 (Jul 4, 2013)

congrats to all of u who hav been contacted by CO. we have got so many friends here on this forum, that I am thinking that on reaching australia we should have a party together


----------



## Remo123 (Jul 4, 2013)

Remo123 said:


> congrats to all of u who hav been contacted by CO. we have got so many friends here on this forum, that I am thinking that on reaching australia we should have a party together


how does one know that he/she has been allocated a CO. will I get an email? and in addition to this will there be any intimation on the online visa portal regarding CO allocation?
And lastly please tell me that do COs always ask for PCC? are there any chances that the exempt an applicant from doing PCC?
regards and thanx


----------



## sam_neville (Jul 13, 2013)

Remo123 said:


> how does one know that he/she has been allocated a CO. will I get an email? and in addition to this will there be any intimation on the online visa portal regarding CO allocation?
> And lastly please tell me that do COs always ask for PCC? are there any chances that the exempt an applicant from doing PCC?
> regards and thanx


You will get an email from your CO if you are required to clarify/submit certain information. Also, your visa status will be updated to "Application being processed further". It is a basic requirement to have a PCC for this visa, as this is one of the two crucial documents that your Initial Entry Deadline will be based on


----------



## SL88 (Aug 29, 2013)

Hi everyone. I also applied for this visa and am glad I found this forum. Applied on 26 April and was assigned a CO on 29 August. However, in the letter sent by the CO, it is stated that the visa class is skilled (provisional) (class VF). But the visa I applied and considered for is 476. 

Just wondering if both are the same?


----------



## sam_neville (Jul 13, 2013)

SL88 said:


> Hi everyone. I also applied for this visa and am glad I found this forum. Applied on 26 April and was assigned a CO on 29 August. However, in the letter sent by the CO, it is stated that the visa class is skilled (provisional) (class VF). But the visa I applied and considered for is 476.
> 
> Just wondering if both are the same?


You should probably e-mail them about it, they might have made a mistake.


----------



## SL88 (Aug 29, 2013)

sam_neville said:


> You should probably e-mail them about it, they might have made a mistake.


Thank you for your response.

Have emailed my CO regarding this am waiting for a reply. 

Just to double confirm, for your case, what is stated for visa class?

I am asking this because I can't seem to find a visa subclass VF.


----------



## prasadbc9 (Jun 1, 2013)

SL88 said:


> Thank you for your response.
> 
> Have emailed my CO regarding this am waiting for a reply.
> 
> ...


CO haven't made any mistake. That is the class our visa belongs. Not need to panic.
That is the visa class. Visa subclass is recognised graduate( subclass 476)


----------



## SL88 (Aug 29, 2013)

prasadbc9 said:


> CO haven't made any mistake. That is the class our visa belongs. Not need to panic.
> That is the visa class. Visa subclass is recognised graduate( subclass 476)


In my panic I emailed my CO lol. But, I am very glad to know this. Thanks. 

Hope everything goes well from now on. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## fkanyako (Aug 6, 2013)

SL88 said:


> In my panic I emailed my CO lol. But, I am very glad to know this. Thanks.
> 
> Hope everything goes well from now on. :fingerscrossed:


How do you email your CO ?


----------



## SL88 (Aug 29, 2013)

fkanyako said:


> How do you email your CO ?


I was contacted via email so I had the address.

Was requested to provide some additional documents which I plan to email back to my CO.


----------



## Remo123 (Jul 4, 2013)

In my 476 application I have given my passport as a proof of my age. I know that this is a mistake and I should give my birth certificate instead. Can this be the reason for the delay of CO contacting me? Cuz I am really worried. I applied on 30/4 and they haven't contacted me whereas they have contacted people till 2nd of may.


----------



## sam_neville (Jul 13, 2013)

Remo123 said:


> In my 476 application I have given my passport as a proof of my age. I know that this is a mistake and I should give my birth certificate instead. Can this be the reason for the delay of CO contacting me? Cuz I am really worried. I applied on 30/4 and they haven't contacted me whereas they have contacted people till 2nd of may.


I don't really know the exact reason(s) why some applications are processed ahead of others in the supposed "queue". However, I am confident that the rate and ease of processing of an application is directly proportional to its completeness. Being that a birth certificate is a fairly _basic_ requirement, you should perhaps consider submitting this first before wondering why you haven't been contacted by a CO. It is highly likely that he/she will ask you for this anyway.

Remember, you don't want to give your CO a difficult time.


----------



## fkanyako (Aug 6, 2013)

Remo123 said:


> In my 476 application I have given my passport as a proof of my age. I know that this is a mistake and I should give my birth certificate instead. Can this be the reason for the delay of CO contacting me? Cuz I am really worried. I applied on 30/4 and they haven't contacted me whereas they have contacted people till 2nd of may.


I dont think thats the reason. If you are contacted by your CO, you are still going to provide proof of birth certificate or affidavit. I did the same, I gave my passport and I was asked to provide birth certificate or affidavit. So try to get it now while you have time. For your CO they will eventually contact you :fingerscrossed:


----------



## fkanyako (Aug 6, 2013)

SL88 said:


> I was contacted via email so I had the address.
> 
> Was requested to provide some additional documents which I plan to email back to my CO.


I was also contacted by email, am finalizing my documents to send to him. But I don't know if I should just reply to the same address my CO used to contact me or I should used the address provided in the PDF([email protected])


----------



## prasadbc9 (Jun 1, 2013)

fkanyako said:


> I was also contacted by email, am finalizing my documents to send to him. But I don't know if I should just reply to the same address my CO used to contact me or I should used the address provided in the PDF([email protected])


Hi fkanyako,
You can ask anything using the same email address with the same topic which they used to contact you. and make sure to add your details in to the content of the email. such as ur trn, BDay, file no, country, TRN and specially ur CO name. But your documents should attached to the online attachment link.
https://www.ecom.immi.gov.au/visas/attachment/start.do?attachType=VISA_APPLICATION&group=travel

Cheers!!!


----------



## Bahar-rz (Jul 7, 2013)

The visa is granted to me.:tea: :cheer2: :cheer2: :cheer2: :cheer2: :cheer2:


----------



## Arsalanhabib (Jul 20, 2013)

Bahar-rz said:


> The visa is granted to me.:tea: :cheer2: :cheer2: :cheer2: :cheer2: :cheer2:


Great !!!!and it is quick now they are speeding up the processing time i guess


----------



## nrkrishna08 (Jul 29, 2013)

Hi Guys,

I applied on May 16th and Now my application home page showing that "Application being processed further" Does that mean, CO contact me at anytime RIGHT?

Regards,

Krishna


----------



## smashingbeast (Jun 20, 2013)

hello guys, 
sorry didn't post anything for some time as I was busy gathering evidences to prove my relationship with my spouse.
I was granted visa today  
I would like to thank many of you who helped me during the application process with my queries. Hopefully we can meet when we reach Australia. [email protected]


----------



## nrkrishna08 (Jul 29, 2013)

smashingbeast said:


> hello guys,
> sorry didn't post anything for some time as I was busy gathering evidences to prove my relationship with my spouse.
> I was granted visa today
> I would like to thank many of you who helped me during the application process with my queries. Hopefully we can meet when we reach Australia. [email protected]


[email protected]@@@@@@@@@@@@


----------



## wilig123 (Aug 26, 2013)

nrkrishna08 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I applied on May 16th and Now my application home page showing that "Application being processed further" Does that mean, CO contact me at anytime RIGHT?
> 
> ...


Hi Krishna, where do you check this on your application home page?? The only thing I can get to is my document upload page??
Cheers,
Will


----------



## Bahar-rz (Jul 7, 2013)

nrkrishna08 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I applied on May 16th and Now my application home page showing that "Application being processed further" Does that mean, CO contact me at anytime RIGHT?
> 
> ...


Yes it means th co is allocated to your application, and if there is any incompleteness in your doc he/ shewillpntact you


----------



## nrkrishna08 (Jul 29, 2013)

wilig123 said:


> Hi Krishna, where do you check this on your application home page?? The only thing I can get to is my document upload page??
> Cheers,
> Will


Hi,

Please follow the link below to check your status.

https://www.ecom.immi.gov.au/inquiry/query/query.do?action=eVisa

You need to enter, TRN, DOB, Passport Number and Country of Passport.

Regards,

Krishna


----------



## wilig123 (Aug 26, 2013)

nrkrishna08 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Please follow the link below to check your status.
> 
> ...


Thanks... Applied on 12th May - I'm still on processing commenced...


----------



## nrkrishna08 (Jul 29, 2013)

wilig123 said:


> Thanks... Applied on 12th May - I'm still on processing commenced...


Did you see 4th line?


----------



## wilig123 (Aug 26, 2013)

No - no new dates or lines since 12/05/13


----------



## nrkrishna08 (Jul 29, 2013)

Guys,

I am planning to get Medical. But I am not able to download Form 26EH & 160EH. It is saying that, Please try sometime later. I try to download last 2 days.

I have downloaded Medical referral letter from my home page. Is that form 26EH & 160EH are must? or Medical referral letter is enough to get medical result?

Thanks,

Krishna


----------



## SL88 (Aug 29, 2013)

nrkrishna08 said:


> Guys,
> 
> I am planning to get Medical. But I am not able to download Form 26EH & 160EH. It is saying that, Please try sometime later. I try to download last 2 days.
> 
> ...


You won't need the forms if you are doing the medical test at clinics with e-medical system.

They will upload the results directly into the system.


----------



## nrkrishna08 (Jul 29, 2013)

SL88 said:


> You won't need the forms if you are doing the medical test at clinics with e-medical system.
> 
> They will upload the results directly into the system.



Thanks for the info. The clinic has e-medical system. Even though, they are asking Form 26EH & 160EH.


----------



## prasadbc9 (Jun 1, 2013)

nrkrishna08 said:


> Guys,
> 
> I am planning to get Medical. But I am not able to download Form 26EH & 160EH. It is saying that, Please try sometime later. I try to download last 2 days.
> 
> ...


Hello,
Wait until ur CO request from you. Otherwise it is not necessary. But definitely you will need to get PCC. In my case they have mentioned medical not required. 
So wait for your CO.


----------



## mindfreak (Apr 15, 2013)

prasadbc9 said:


> Hello,
> Wait until ur CO request from you. Otherwise it is not necessary. But definitely you will need to get PCC. In my case they have mentioned medical not required.
> So wait for your CO.


Why was medical not requested in your case mate?


----------



## prasadbc9 (Jun 1, 2013)

mindfreak said:


> Why was medical not requested in your case mate?


Hello mate,
after a long time, I think it depends on the country. But i'm not sure. In my e visa query page did show that I do not require a medical. But before that I did my medicals. So that is y I suggest here now, do PCC before request by the CO & wait for CO for medicals. .

Freak If you like catch me here https://www.facebook.com/prasadbc9 I need some info about 190 visa from u.
TC


----------



## Ilya_1 (Aug 26, 2013)

Bahar-rz said:


> The visa is granted to me.:tea: :cheer2: :cheer2: :cheer2: :cheer2: :cheer2:


Hi Bahar,

Congratulation for your successful application.

I'm Ilya and I've submitted a 476 application on 28 Jun.

It would be lovely if you could provide me your contact details(email) as I need some information.

Your help will be appreciated alot.


Best regards,

Ilya

PS. I believe as we live in a same city (Tehran) it would be easy to contact with you.


----------



## Remo123 (Jul 4, 2013)

Congratulations Bahar for your visa. 

Can anyone tell me wat is the best way to contact the concerned department to ask about the delay in my CO contact? Cuz I tried calling them and I waited for 10min but couldn't talk to them?
I want to ask them that why did they didn't contact me on my turn in the queue. Is anyone else here who has applied in April and still not contacted by CO?


----------



## SL88 (Aug 29, 2013)

Remo123 said:


> Congratulations Bahar for your visa.
> 
> Can anyone tell me wat is the best way to contact the concerned department to ask about the delay in my CO contact? Cuz I tried calling them and I waited for 10min but couldn't talk to them?
> I want to ask them that why did they didn't contact me on my turn in the queue. Is anyone else here who has applied in April and still not contacted by CO?


I know it can be hard and frustrating, but I would still suggest you to wait for the CO to contact you. It would probably be soon.


----------



## Remo123 (Jul 4, 2013)

SL88 said:


> I know it can be hard and frustrating, but I would still suggest you to wait for the CO to contact you. It would probably be soon.


Its ok for me to wait. I am just worried that maybe they have missed my application somewhere or have made an error or have rejected it. Cuz I have yet to see anyone who has applied in the month of april and still havent been contacted by CO.


----------



## Maxo (Jul 1, 2013)

Wow... Co recontacted me after supplying the missing document, she is now telling me that my visa might be refused because I applied before graduating, even though i graduated after getting a CO assigned. I don't understand as many people did the same thing and got their visa granted anyway.. Now she wants me to tell her if I want to take the chance..


----------



## visa476 (Aug 26, 2013)

Maxo said:


> Wow... Co recontacted me after supplying the missing document, she is now telling me that my visa might be refused because I applied before graduating, even though i graduated after getting a CO assigned. I don't understand as many people did the same thing and got their visa granted anyway.. Now she wants me to tell her if I want to take the chance..


Maxo can you please explain this further... I was informed you do not have to graduate before applying you only need to provide proof of degree which can be final email confirming your results or final transcript. When you applied did you provide this?


----------



## Maxo (Jul 1, 2013)

What I mean is that I had my last exam on the 10th of August, and I applied on the 2nd of May.. I know many people that applied while still at school. I got a CO allocated after my last exam, but since I applied before my last exam there seems to be a problem.


----------



## Remo123 (Jul 4, 2013)

guyz as i was really worried about the delay in the CO contacting me i rechecked all my documents attached. I have found that i havent attached form 80 yet. But if I go to my checklist this form80 is also not written there. Do I need to attach it? and why its not there on my checklist? i think that i completed this form online during the application lodgement but im nt sure.


----------



## prasadbc9 (Jun 1, 2013)

Maxo said:


> Wow... Co recontacted me after supplying the missing document, she is now telling me that my visa might be refused because I applied before graduating, even though i graduated after getting a CO assigned. I don't understand as many people did the same thing and got their visa granted anyway.. Now she wants me to tell her if I want to take the chance..


Maxo,
These are the basic requirements to qualify for this visa. DICS web site has clearly mentioned these things and through this forum we have warn these situations. Most of times they won't grant visa if the basics are not according their requirement. But still there is a chance if your CO have some sense. If CO following rules 100% then there is a problem. Hope you will get ur visa grant quickly without any problem. Keep fingers crossed!!
Gudluck!!


----------



## prasadbc9 (Jun 1, 2013)

Remo123 said:


> guyz as i was really worried about the delay in the CO contacting me i rechecked all my documents attached. I have found that i havent attached form 80 yet. But if I go to my checklist this form80 is also not written there. Do I need to attach it? and why its not there on my checklist? i think that i completed this form online during the application lodgement but im nt sure.


Remo,
form 80 is not in the online checklist. When you assigned to a CO he/she will request from you. By the way still you can attach it to the link. I suggest you to be patience till your CO assigned to you . Coz it says processing time is within 7 months.


----------



## visa476 (Aug 26, 2013)

It doesn't look like there is many people around who applied in May or June...


----------



## Arsalanhabib (Jul 20, 2013)

visa476 said:


> It doesn't look like there is many people around who applied in May or June...


Dont worry mate there are alot of guys who applied in may,june. I myself applied on 23 june


----------



## Remo123 (Jul 4, 2013)

prasadbc9 said:


> Remo,
> form 80 is not in the online checklist. When you assigned to a CO he/she will request from you. By the way still you can attach it to the link. I suggest you to be patience till your CO assigned to you . Coz it says processing time is within 7 months.


Thanx Prasad. Please tell me details of form 1221 aswell. Will this also be requested by CO?
I filled form 1221 but I uploaded it after 30 days of lodgement of my application. will it cause any difference?
regards


----------



## prasadbc9 (Jun 1, 2013)

Remo123 said:


> Thanx Prasad. Please tell me details of form 1221 aswell. Will this also be requested by CO?
> I filled form 1221 but I uploaded it after 30 days of lodgement of my application. will it cause any difference?
> regards


It depends. Some have to fill, some are not. I suggest you to wait till ur CO. Just make sure to upload ur PCC. Dnt upload everything unless ur requested to do so. madicals, form 80, pcc enough atm.


----------



## Maxo (Jul 1, 2013)

prasadbc9 said:


> Maxo,
> These are the basic requirements to qualify for this visa. DICS web site has clearly mentioned these things and through this forum we have warn these situations. Most of times they won't grant visa if the basics are not according their requirement. But still there is a chance if your CO have some sense. If CO following rules 100% then there is a problem. Hope you will get ur visa grant quickly without any problem. Keep fingers crossed!!
> Gudluck!!


Yet some people do apply before graduating. Sam, you are one of them, don't your CO told you something in this regards ?

Under the requirements on the immigration website, it says: You must have completed your Engineering degree at a recognised institution in the last two years.. which I did.. it doesn't say before applying.. I also graduated before having a CO allocated.

But I did ask on this forum before applying and someone told me that he did the same and there was no problem, and some other people did it too.

Sooo.. we really are expected to be young unemployed engineers for 4 months before getting this visa ? Or find a company in your country nice enough to give you a 4 months job ?

That just doens't make sense to me..


----------



## sam_neville (Jul 13, 2013)

Hi Max. Yes I find it odd that they would be that cruel to refuse you a visa on that basis. I did apply prior to graduating. And my CO didn't bring it up as an issue with me. Do you have a certificate of graduation?


----------



## Maxo (Jul 1, 2013)

Yes I did provide them with a certificate of graduation on which is says that I finished my degree on the 10th of August. 

She only said that I MAY get a refusal, but I don't see how can that happen if they allow other people to apply before. Anyway.. let see, I'll keep you updated.


----------



## Arsalanhabib (Jul 20, 2013)

Maxo said:


> Yes I did provide them with a certificate of graduation on which is says that I finished my degree on the 10th of August.
> 
> She only said that I MAY get a refusal, but I don't see how can that happen if they allow other people to apply before. Anyway.. let see, I'll keep you updated.


I have a strong feeling that your visa will not be refused  lets hope for the lane:


----------



## nrkrishna08 (Jul 29, 2013)

Hi Guys,

CO contacted me today and, requesting that Course Completion Certificate and Form 80.

I have Course Completed Certificate. In that, there is no commencement date and study load. It has only the completed Month. But I have Transfer Cum Conduct Certificate, It has all the details like, Commencement date and all.

Will they accept it?

Thanks,

Krishna


----------



## prasadbc9 (Jun 1, 2013)

Maxo said:


> Yet some people do apply before graduating. Sam, you are one of them, don't your CO told you something in this regards ?
> 
> Under the requirements on the immigration website, it says: You must have completed your Engineering degree at a recognised institution in the last two years.. which I did.. it doesn't say before applying.. I also graduated before having a CO allocated.


Maxo,
If you have a degree transcript, you can see there is a degree completion date. *You must have completed your Engineering degree at a recognised institution in the last two years.* To apply for this visa ur 2 years calculating from that completion date. You can only proof it by providing your transcript or letter from the uni. I know here sam and others do not have that problem. that is y I'm saying it will depends. Some COs following rules 100%. If we have fulfill our requirements they definitely have to grant. It is our responsible to follow their guidelines & rules. Because we applied to this visa. They didn't request us to apply. We are here to share/ discuss situations and get knowledge about this visa category. We do not have enemies here and we love to see our members getting their visa quickly without hesitating. 
Good luck mate!!


----------



## prasadbc9 (Jun 1, 2013)

nrkrishna08 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> CO contacted me today and, requesting that Course Completion Certificate and Form 80.
> 
> ...


In my case they request a letter from the uni which have detailing those dates. Try that way. Pleasure you have assigned to a CO. 
Cheers!!


----------



## nrkrishna08 (Jul 29, 2013)

prasadbc9 said:


> In my case they request a letter from the uni which have detailing those dates. Try that way. Pleasure you have assigned to a CO.
> Cheers!!



In my transfer certificate, they mentioned Date of admission, Duration of Degree and Date of Completion.

Will they accept?

Regards,

krishna


----------



## Maxo (Jul 1, 2013)

prasadbc9 said:


> Maxo,
> If you have a degree transcript, you can see there is a degree completion date. *You must have completed your Engineering degree at a recognised institution in the last two years.* To apply for this visa ur 2 years calculating from that completion date. You can only proof it by providing your transcript or letter from the uni. I know here sam and others do not have that problem. that is y I'm saying it will depends.


That is what I have a problem with. I get tell before applying: No problem, you can apply before graduating, I did the same and got my visa.
But then when it comes to other it doesn't work anymore. I know that rules are rules, but it should be the same for everybody so their won't be confusion before applying.



prasadbc9 said:


> We do not have enemies here


Woah.. I don't see why you had to point that out.


----------



## perham (Oct 29, 2012)

nrkrishna08 said:


> In my transfer certificate, they mentioned Date of admission, Duration of Degree and Date of Completion.
> 
> Will they accept?
> 
> ...



hi Krishna, please let me know if your CO asked for a letter with that info, coz my certificate and transcript have the same condition as yours.

TQ.


----------



## mindfreak (Apr 15, 2013)

Guys, i have withdrawn my 476 visa application today since i received 190 visa yesterday  Good luck to all waiting on the 476! Your grant is just around the corner!


----------



## nrkrishna08 (Jul 29, 2013)

perham said:


> hi Krishna, please let me know if your CO asked for a letter with that info, coz my certificate and transcript have the same condition as yours.
> 
> TQ.


Hi Perham,

This is what they have asked me,

Completion Letter Overseas Qualifications
Please provide completion letter/s from your Overseas educational provider showing course
commencement date, completion date and study load.
The applicant has completed a course: for the award of a degree or higher qualification in a
engineering.

Regards,

Krishna


----------



## nrkrishna08 (Jul 29, 2013)

Hi guys,

Can I fill the Form 80 digitally and upload it? or Should I fill by Hand Writter.

Thanks,
Krishna


----------



## Ilya_1 (Aug 26, 2013)

Hi everyone,
I have a question regarding to form NO. 1221 
does anybody know what should I select in Part I of the form? cause it doesn't say anything about temporary skilled work visa as we are applying for a 476 temporary visa! it only has visitor, business, migration and researcher Visas! so any idea which one should I choose.

Also, I have another question regarding to form 80! To be honest, as i followed the previous members question here, I've noticed that there is another form which some people have completed (Form 80). afterward, I've checked my online checklist and i found out the only form which was mentioned in the requirement field is the Form 1221 for me.

So, the question is do i have to fill this form prior to any request from My CO in future.

I would be appreciate any quick respond.
PS. To all old members ;-), Sorry if my questions are duplicate.


----------



## fkanyako (Aug 6, 2013)

Ilya_1 said:


> Hi everyone,
> I have a question regarding to form NO. 1221
> does anybody know what should I select in Part I of the form? cause it doesn't say anything about temporary skilled work visa as we are applying for a 476 temporary visa! it only has visitor, business, migration and researcher Visas! so any idea which one should I choose.
> 
> ...


I don't think its a must to fill form 80 or form 1221. Its best you wait for request from your CO. In my case I didn't fill any form and my CO only requested Form 80. So its possible you might not have to fill one of them.


----------



## wilig123 (Aug 26, 2013)

I've got a CO (applied 12th may)! She requested a few more documents - course study load, completion and start date proof; form 80 and 1221, all pretty simple... but also an Australian completed disclosure police check - I had a standard disclosure check done and uploaded, bit confusing - anyone else been asked for this? I'm not entirely sure what the difference is or how I go about requesting a completed disclosure one...


----------



## perham (Oct 29, 2012)

Testing for Signature Info..


----------



## duta0001 (Jul 23, 2013)

*Dates of Entry*

Hi everyone,

I've just recently got my visa 476 approved but have got few things to confirm.
Hope those who've gotten the visa could help me out here.

Given these following dates:
* Visa granted on 28th August 2013.
* Must Make First Entry to Australia Before: 29 July 2014
* Must Not Arrive After : 28 February 2015 (also called visa expiry date)
*Stay period: 18 months after first arrival.

Can anyone confirm:
1. If I choose to enter OZ only on 28 July 2014, I can stay in Australia till* 28 January 2016 (i.e.18 months after the first entry)*. 

2. When the above case is happening, the "must not arrive after" date simply means if I go out of Australia on 1 February 2015, I CANNOT ENTER again after 28 Feb 2015, but I can still ENTER on 27 Feb 2015 and stay lawfully until 28 January 2016 (18 months after the first entry).

Apologize if I confuse anybody here as well but would appreciate if anyone has any clarification for the above.

Cheers!


----------



## prasadbc9 (Jun 1, 2013)

mindfreak said:


> Guys, i have withdrawn my 476 visa application today since i received 190 visa yesterday  Good luck to all waiting on the 476! Your grant is just around the corner!


Congrats bud.............. happy happy happyarty:


----------



## Bahar-rz (Jul 7, 2013)

duta0001 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I've just recently got my visa 476 approved but have got few things to confirm.
> Hope those who've gotten the visa could help me out here.
> ...



It is right! But who said "Must Not Arrive After " is visa expiery date, 

All these means you should enter at least one time before 29 jul 2014
Then you can stay from that date for 18 mounths, and your visa is valid till this time( visa expiery time)

And your last enter time i guss is as you said 28 of Feb


----------



## visa476 (Aug 26, 2013)

duta0001 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I've just recently got my visa 476 approved but have got few things to confirm.
> Hope those who've gotten the visa could help me out here.
> ...



Congrats!! Would you mind sharing your timeline? 
Lodgement date
CO contact date 

Thanks!!


----------



## duta0001 (Jul 23, 2013)

Bahar-rz said:


> It is right! But who said "Must Not Arrive After " is visa expiery date,
> 
> All these means you should enter at least one time before 29 jul 2014
> Then you can stay from that date for 18 mounths, and your visa is valid till this time( visa expiery time)
> ...



I saw it when I checked the electronic application status inquiry. 

Entitlement Details Section:
Visa grant date	28/08/2013
Visa expiry date	28/02/2015

Anyway, thanks a lot for clarifying, mate!


----------



## duta0001 (Jul 23, 2013)

visa476 said:


> Congrats!! Would you mind sharing your timeline?
> Lodgement date
> CO contact date
> 
> Thanks!!


Sure, there u go..

*subclass:476 lodge: 12 Mar 2013, CO contact: 25 July 2013, Medical & Police completed : 24 Aug 2013, Grant: 28 Aug 2013.*


----------



## Ilya_1 (Aug 26, 2013)

Hi everyone,
I have a question regarding to form NO. 1221 
does anybody know what should I select in Part I of the form? cause it doesn't say anything about temporary skilled work visa as we are applying for a 476 temporary visa! it only has visitor, business, migration and researcher Visas! so any idea which one should I choose.

Also, I have another question regarding to form 80! To be honest, as i followed the previous members question here, I've noticed that there is another form which some people have completed (Form 80). afterward, I've checked my online checklist and i found out the only form which was mentioned in the requirement field is the Form 1221 for me.

So, the question is do i have to fill this form prior to any request from My CO in future.

I would be appreciate any quick respond.
PS. To all old members ;-), Sorry if my questions are duplicate.


----------



## perham (Oct 29, 2012)

Ilya_1 said:


> Hi everyone,
> I have a question regarding to form NO. 1221
> does anybody know what should I select in Part I of the form? cause it doesn't say anything about temporary skilled work visa as we are applying for a 476 temporary visa! it only has visitor, business, migration and researcher Visas! so any idea which one should I choose.
> 
> ...


hi Ilya, 

according to your question, as 476 VISA can lets u work, study and visit OZ, choose one them and answer the question of that part honestly in details, simple as that. 
u can fill up form 80 and be ready once your CO ask u just upload it.


----------



## fkanyako (Aug 6, 2013)

duta0001 said:


> I saw it when I checked the electronic application status inquiry.
> 
> Entitlement Details Section:
> Visa grant date	28/08/2013
> ...


Am confused, the 18 months start counting before or after you enter OZ right ???


----------



## Ilya_1 (Aug 26, 2013)

perham said:


> hi Ilya,
> 
> according to your question, as 476 VISA can lets u work, study and visit OZ, choose one them and answer the question of that part honestly in details, simple as that.
> u can fill up form 80 and be ready once your CO ask u just upload it.


Hi parham,

First, thanks for your quick respond. I should add some details about my question.

In form 1221 Part I, you are required to answer which type of visa you are applying for! and it has provided to answer with a simple check point (Tick).
So what i need to do is Tick one of aforementioned type of visas ( visitor, migration, business and researchers visa types) which are provided in the form ( I cannot add any new type as they are ready for select).

now it is clear that I'm confused due to lack of existence of temporary skilled work visa type in the form

I really don't know which one should I choose!

If I have to choose one, i believe i would go for migration one, cause it's the nearest type to skilled work visa !

any idea?:wacko:


----------



## Maxo (Jul 1, 2013)

Just to let you know that I got my visa refused for applying before graduating.

Will apply directly for a 457 instead.

Good luck.


----------



## perham (Oct 29, 2012)

Ilya_1 said:


> Hi parham,
> 
> First, thanks for your quick respond. I should add some details about my question.
> 
> ...



Yeah Ilya, I think u are right, after seeing the exact question in the form, 476 visa seems to be closer to migration visa than other options. 
sorry my previous answer is not given carefully. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## perham (Oct 29, 2012)

Maxo said:


> Just to let you know that I got my visa refused for applying before graduating.
> 
> Will apply directly for a 457 instead.
> 
> Good luck.



Sorry to heard that buddy , it is not fair, some applicants got their visa with the same condition as yours. 

Im sure u will get a better option. Thank u for sharing very useful info with us here. 

good luck!:fingerscrossed:


----------



## fkanyako (Aug 6, 2013)

Maxo, I am really sorry to hear that, all the best buddy. 
guys how do you know when your visa is granted ? do you get an email or you check from the website ?


----------



## prasadbc9 (Jun 1, 2013)

Maxo said:


> Just to let you know that I got my visa refused for applying before graduating.
> 
> Will apply directly for a 457 instead.
> 
> Good luck.


Sorry to hear that mate. Hope you will have a far better option. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## tnab (Aug 27, 2013)

This morning, I received an e-mail from CO. 4 documents
1)Visa application summary
2)Client service information
3)Request Documents or Info
4)Request for information - Detailed Information
are attached the mail.

In the documents, for this type of visa, they mention 'Skilled (Provisional) (class VF) visa'.

My lodgment date: 16 may 2013. 

Only health examination is requested. I lodged the PCC before I received an e-mail from CO.

By the way, in the 'Request document or info' file it is written that :'....... If you send us a scan of the orginal documents, we can accept PDF, JPEG,TIFF or BMP file formats, *although we prefer that it be in PDF format*............ 

Good luck everybody!!!


----------



## nrkrishna08 (Jul 29, 2013)

Hi Guys,

I have some doubt in FORM 80.

Q.1. I am applying for a visa to travel to Australia as a

Migrant or Temporary Resident

Q.4. Did you use the passport/travel document at Question 1 to enter Australia?

If No. Write the number of the document you used to enter Australia.

or Yes.

Actually I have not been in Australia. 

Please help me out guys.

Thanks,
KRishna


----------



## visa476 (Aug 26, 2013)

nrkrishna08 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I have some doubt in FORM 80.
> 
> ...


I would say as a Temporary Resident as this is a temporary working visa (even though you will probably apply for PR later)

If the passport you used to apply for this visa is the same passport you will use to enter australia then say YES and write the number 

Hope it helps!


----------



## sam_neville (Jul 13, 2013)

Howdy y'all.

I just got granted today 

My timeline is on my signature.

Good luck to the rest of you!


----------



## Christian_Troy (Aug 7, 2013)

sam_neville said:


> Howdy y'all.
> 
> I just got granted today
> 
> ...


Congrats!!! 
I hope I'll be the next...:fingerscrossed:
Subclass: 476 Application Lodged: 24/04/2013 CO Allocation:27/08/2013 Visa Granted::ranger:


----------



## Remo123 (Jul 4, 2013)

sam_neville said:


> Howdy y'all.
> 
> I just got granted today
> 
> ...


Congrats Sam. Wishing u best of luck. I havnt yet been contacted by CO :'(


----------



## Remo123 (Jul 4, 2013)

Christian_Troy said:


> Congrats!!!
> I hope I'll be the next...:fingerscrossed:
> Subclass: 476 Application Lodged: 24/04/2013 CO Allocation:27/08/2013 Visa Granted::ranger:


Hello Christian, best of luck dear


----------



## fkanyako (Aug 6, 2013)

I have sent all my required documents to my CO about a week ago, still no reply from her. Is it advisable to call her ????


----------



## Christian_Troy (Aug 7, 2013)

Remo123 said:


> Hello Christian, best of luck dear


Hello Remo123, 
Thanks, and the same to you!


----------



## nrkrishna08 (Jul 29, 2013)

Hi Guys,

What is the best way to send the request documents to CO?

1. Reply to CO
2. Upload to our attachments page.

[email protected]

anyone one of the above.

Thanks,
Krishna


----------



## SL88 (Aug 29, 2013)

sam_neville said:


> Howdy y'all.
> 
> I just got granted today
> 
> ...


Congratz!!


----------



## SL88 (Aug 29, 2013)

nrkrishna08 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> What is the best way to send the request documents to CO?
> 
> ...


Personally, I uploaded the required documents and my CO acknowledged it and requested for the remaining documents.


----------



## fkanyako (Aug 6, 2013)

SL88 said:


> Personally, I uploaded the required documents and my CO acknowledged it and requested for the remaining documents.


My CO never acknowledged my document I have sent them over a week ago, what to do guys ? Is it advisable to call her ????, I have sent so many emails no reply.


----------



## visa476 (Aug 26, 2013)

fkanyako said:


> My CO never acknowledged my document I have sent them over a week ago, what to do guys ? Is it advisable to call her ????, I have sent so many emails no reply.


I would suggest you wait patiently.. I know it can get quite frustrating but calling them is probably not the best option.


----------



## nrkrishna08 (Jul 29, 2013)

Guys,

Doubt in FORM 80.

Q.No. 37. Details of Proposed arrival in Australia?

Q.no. 38. Details of Proposed Final Departure from Australia?

Shall we leave it as Blank or Do we need to put approximate dates.

Thanks,

KRishna


----------



## SL88 (Aug 29, 2013)

nrkrishna08 said:


> Guys,
> 
> Doubt in FORM 80.
> 
> ...


I did put both. Would suggest you to put a date but make sure your proposed final departure is within 1 and a half year from your proposed arrival date.


----------



## Rameez788 (Aug 20, 2013)

Hy,

Congratulations for your VISA.
Just a quick question does it matter if we have applied before the graduation? and submit the documents later.
I have applied on 25th June i got my results on 21st june. But my graduation date was 17th july.

Regards


----------



## visa476 (Aug 26, 2013)

Rameez788 said:


> Hy,
> 
> Congratulations for your VISA.
> Just a quick question does it matter if we have applied before the graduation? and submit the documents later.
> ...


As long as you finished your degree (all exams done) and got your final results before applying then you will not have any problems at all. The graduation date is not relevant in this case.


----------



## Rameez788 (Aug 20, 2013)

*RE*



visa476 said:


> As long as you finished your degree (all exams done) and got your final results before applying then you will not have any problems at all. The graduation date is not relevant in this case.


Thanks for your reply. I am on the safe side then. 
Another question is that do we need to submit Police Certificate Online or send them original by post.


----------



## SL88 (Aug 29, 2013)

Am wondering if the election's outcome would have an impact on the processing time. 

What are your opinions?


----------



## fkanyako (Aug 6, 2013)

Any body else having trouble opening this website ?? https://www.ecom.immi.gov.au/inquiry/#


----------



## nrkrishna08 (Jul 29, 2013)

fkanyako said:


> Any body else having trouble opening this website ?? https://www.ecom.immi.gov.au/inquiry/#


NO. I am using google Chrome


----------



## Remo123 (Jul 4, 2013)

Hey guys. Still I haven't been contacted by CO. I applied on 30th April. Any suggestions as what should I be doing now? It's a lot of delay in my case and I don't know why.


----------



## nrkrishna08 (Jul 29, 2013)

Remo123 said:


> Hey guys. Still I haven't been contacted by CO. I applied on 30th April. Any suggestions as what should I be doing now? It's a lot of delay in my case and I don't know why.



HI,

Please try this out.

If your Temporary Graduate subclass 485 visa application has already been allocated to a case officer for assessment, we will respond within seven (7) working days.

This mailbox should only be used by clients to communicate with case officers about allocated Temporary Graduate subclass 485 applications. Enquiries about cases not yet allocated to a case officer will not be responded to from this mailbox. For enquiries concerning an unallocated application please refer below.

Please make sure that you include the primary applicant's full name, date of birth, your case officer’s name and either the file reference number or Transaction Reference Number or Request ID each time you communicate with us.


----------



## Christian_Troy (Aug 7, 2013)

Remo123 said:


> Hey guys. Still I haven't been contacted by CO. I applied on 30th April. Any suggestions as what should I be doing now? It's a lot of delay in my case and I don't know why.


I think the best way is to call them because they don't answer by email. Many people applied in April have already been contacted.


----------



## perham (Oct 29, 2012)

hi guys...

just to let u know that today, 9/9/2013 CO allocated to my case and ask for Form 80 and form 1221, and resume.


----------



## visa476 (Aug 26, 2013)

perham said:


> hi guys...
> 
> just to let u know that today, 9/9/2013 CO allocated to my case and ask for Form 80 and form 1221, and resume.


Wow June applicants already that is fantastic!!!! :clap2::clap2:


----------



## Remo123 (Jul 4, 2013)

Thank you everyone. I think I will call them tomorrow.


----------



## SL88 (Aug 29, 2013)

perham said:


> hi guys...
> 
> just to let u know that today, 9/9/2013 CO allocated to my case and ask for Form 80 and form 1221, and resume.


Great! Just curious tho, why do they need your resume?


----------



## Remo123 (Jul 4, 2013)

One more thing. Even though I have attached all the documents online, still on my checklist it says 'required' in front of all of the docs. Is it normal?


----------



## perham (Oct 29, 2012)

SL88 said:


> Great! Just curious tho, why do they need your resume?



i think coz i have employed and unemployed periods in my career and gaps in my study.


----------



## visa476 (Aug 26, 2013)

Remo123 said:


> One more thing. Even though I have attached all the documents online, still on my checklist it says 'required' in front of all of the docs. Is it normal?


That happens to everyone, it wont change until CO reviews your case. If you have sent emails regarding the delay of your application and have had no reply from the Department maybe you should try contacting them via phone. But please understand we are all in the same situation and we all have no clue whatsoever about waiting times and allocation dates...there isn't much we can do regarding case officers. We all get your frustration but I think everyone agrees with me in the fact that we have no reliable or clear answers about what you should do, we all give advice from previous experiences or things we have read but nothing 100% true...


----------



## Remo123 (Jul 4, 2013)

visa476 said:


> That happens to everyone, it wont change until CO reviews your case. If you have sent emails regarding the delay of your application and have had no reply from the Department maybe you should try contacting them via phone. But please understand we are all in the same situation and we all have no clue whatsoever about waiting times and allocation dates...there isn't much we can do regarding case officers. We all get your frustration but I think everyone agrees with me in the fact that we have no reliable or clear answers about what you should do, we all give advice from previous experiences or things we have read but nothing 100% true...


I really admire your response. Thank you. I will call them and will post here if I get to know anything.


----------



## fkanyako (Aug 6, 2013)

Remo123 said:


> I really admire your response. Thank you. I will call them and will post here if I get to know anything.


Please do post here when you call them, we are in the same boat. Mine is still written *required* despite sending my documents a week ago.


----------



## Remo123 (Jul 4, 2013)

So friends, I called DIAC and finally talked to them after waiting for 20min on telephone .
I asked them two questions
1. 1st was the reason for the delay in my CO allocation. The lady confirmed that I have been allocated a CO. She said that there are certain online system checks which take little longer for some people and shorter for others. She said that once the checks are over my CO will send me an email. This was her answer. Does it sound fine? I mean is it believable or not. I am still not satisifed by this answer.
2. Second question was the documents 'required' problem of the checklist. She said that it shows required until the CO has seen the documents. If required is still there it means that CO hasnt done through the documents yet. @fkanyako


----------



## fkanyako (Aug 6, 2013)

Remo123 said:


> So friends, I called DIAC and finally talked to them after waiting for 20min on telephone .
> I asked them two questions
> 1. 1st was the reason for the delay in my CO allocation. The lady confirmed that I have been allocated a CO. She said that there are certain online system checks which take little longer for some people and shorter for others. She said that once the checks are over my CO will send me an email. This was her answer. Does it sound fine? I mean is it believable or not. I am still not satisifed by this answer.
> 2. Second question was the documents 'required' problem of the checklist. She said that it shows required until the CO has seen the documents. If required is still there it means that CO hasnt done through the documents yet. @fkanyako


Then I guess you just have to be patience till you get your email. Since you know what documents they are going to ask for, you can prepare them now. 
In my case , I already sent all the documents my CO requested since the Aug. 30th. and it still written documents required. I don't know why.


----------



## SL88 (Aug 29, 2013)

fkanyako said:


> Then I guess you just have to be patience till you get your email. Since you know what documents they are going to ask for, you can prepare them now.
> In my case , I already sent all the documents my CO requested since the Aug. 30th. and it still written documents required. I don't know why.


Same for me as well. My CO acknowledged receiving the documents but online its still showing required. Correct me if I am wrong but I do not think they update this status.


----------



## nrkrishna08 (Jul 29, 2013)

SL88 said:


> Same for me as well. My CO acknowledged receiving the documents but online its still showing required. Correct me if I am wrong but I do not think they update this status.


Hi,

How did you sent your requested documents to your CO? mailed or uploaded


----------



## SL88 (Aug 29, 2013)

nrkrishna08 said:


> Hi,
> 
> How did you sent your requested documents to your CO? mailed or uploaded


Upload.


----------



## nrkrishna08 (Jul 29, 2013)

wilig123 said:


> I've got a CO (applied 12th may)! She requested a few more documents - course study load, completion and start date proof; form 80 and 1221, all pretty simple... but also an Australian completed disclosure police check - I had a standard disclosure check done and uploaded, bit confusing - anyone else been asked for this? I'm not entirely sure what the difference is or how I go about requesting a completed disclosure one...


Hi,

Have you got any reply from your CO>

Thank you.


----------



## fkanyako (Aug 6, 2013)

SL88 said:


> Same for me as well. My CO acknowledged receiving the documents but online its still showing required. Correct me if I am wrong but I do not think they update this status.


My CO haven't acknowledge receiving anything. I email my documents to [email protected] and I have also uploaded them but no acknowledgement so far. Starting to worry me


----------



## SL88 (Aug 29, 2013)

fkanyako said:


> My CO haven't acknowledge receiving anything. I email my documents to [email protected] and I have also uploaded them but no acknowledgement so far. Starting to worry me


I think our situations are different.

Earlier, I did emailed my CO before for some queries. A couple of days later she replied me and acknowledged receiving the documents I uploaded earlier while at the same time requesting for the outstanding documents.


----------



## nrkrishna08 (Jul 29, 2013)

SL88 said:


> I think our situations are different.
> 
> Earlier, I did emailed my CO before for some queries. A couple of days later she replied me and acknowledged receiving the documents I uploaded earlier while at the same time requesting for the outstanding documents.


Hi SL88,

When did you apply? Whats your timeline?

Thank you


----------



## SL88 (Aug 29, 2013)

nrkrishna08 said:


> Hi SL88,
> 
> When did you apply? Whats your timeline?
> 
> Thank you


Applied 26th April and CO assigned 29th August.

What about you?


----------



## Remo123 (Jul 4, 2013)

I got contacted by CO. applied 30/4.


----------



## nrkrishna08 (Jul 29, 2013)

Remo123 said:


> I got contacted by CO. applied 30/4.




Glad to hear that............


----------



## nrkrishna08 (Jul 29, 2013)

SL88 said:


> Applied 26th April and CO assigned 29th August.
> 
> What about you?


I have added as signature


----------



## visa476 (Aug 26, 2013)

Remo123 said:


> I got contacted by CO. applied 30/4.


Congrats!! It was worth calling them then


----------



## Remo123 (Jul 4, 2013)

visa476 said:


> Congrats!! It was worth calling them then


Thank every1.

Well visa476. I am not sure whether the telephone call made the difference or maybe it was just the time they had to reply. Again one cannot say anything with 100% surety.


----------



## visa476 (Aug 26, 2013)

Hey Guys! 

I was wondering.. apart from Arsalanhabib who applied the 23rd of June is there anyone around who applied in June?? Its just to help create a timeline and see how fast they are going.. :helperham has been the first allocation from June and he applied the 5th I believe. 

Appreciate your sharing.

Thanks!


----------



## Remo123 (Jul 4, 2013)

The documents requested by my CO will be available to me after a 7-8 days. In top such a case is it advisable to send an email to my CO acknowledging her email and also telling her that I will b uploading docs soon?


----------



## SL88 (Aug 29, 2013)

Remo123 said:


> The documents requested by my CO will be available to me after a 7-8 days. In top such a case is it advisable to send an email to my CO acknowledging her email and also telling her that I will b uploading docs soon?


You have 28 days to upload all supporting documents (do check the letter attached by the CO). Unless you have documents which require more than 28 days to obtain, I would say no need to email your CO.


----------



## Rameez788 (Aug 20, 2013)

visa476 said:


> Hey Guys!
> 
> I was wondering.. apart from Arsalanhabib who applied the 23rd of June is there anyone around who applied in June?? Its just to help create a timeline and see how fast they are going.. :helperham has been the first allocation from June and he applied the 5th I believe.
> 
> ...


Hi,

I have applied on 25th June.


----------



## nrkrishna08 (Jul 29, 2013)

SL88 said:


> Applied 26th April and CO assigned 29th August.
> 
> What about you?


When did you submitted your requested docs?


----------



## fkanyako (Aug 6, 2013)

Hey guys, I got granted today :tea:eace:. Thanks for all your contributions, help and guidance.

Application lodge : 16th April, 2013
CO assigned : 20th Aug. 2013
Doc. Submitted : 30th Aug. 2013
Visa granted: 13 Sept. 2013 

On another note, don't worry if its still written doc. required/met even after submitting them. Mine is still written documents required.

GOOD LUCK YOU ALL


----------



## nrkrishna08 (Jul 29, 2013)

fkanyako said:


> Hey guys, I got granted today :tea:eace:. Thanks for all your contributions, help and guidance.
> 
> Application lodge : 16th April, 2013
> CO assigned : 20th Aug. 2013
> ...



COngrats!!!!!!!!


----------



## visa476 (Aug 26, 2013)

Rameez788 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have applied on 25th June.


Thanks for the info!! Fingers crossed!


----------



## SL88 (Aug 29, 2013)

nrkrishna08 said:


> When did you submitted your requested docs?


I am still waiting for one police clearance certificate.


----------



## perham (Oct 29, 2012)

hi guys.. are u having problem in accessing your application online? or it's just me..


----------



## Remo123 (Jul 4, 2013)

perham said:


> hi guys.. are u having problem in accessing your application online? or it's just me..


Mine is working fine Perham.


----------



## Remo123 (Jul 4, 2013)

I am filling form80 now. Pls tell me how to answer the first question which asks about the type of visa. Is 476 temporary visa or migrant visa?


----------



## perham (Oct 29, 2012)

Remo123 said:


> I am filling form80 now. Pls tell me how to answer the first question which asks about the type of visa. Is 476 temporary visa or migrant visa?


it's Temporary visa. good luck!


----------



## Remo123 (Jul 4, 2013)

What should I reply to this question in form 80. Question 39. What is the main reason of going to Australia. 
I want to to go for a job and settling over ther. Pls tell what should I write


----------



## perham (Oct 29, 2012)

Remo123 said:


> What should I reply to this question in form 80. Question 39. What is the main reason of going to Australia.
> I want to to go for a job and settling over ther. Pls tell what should I write


u already answer the question just extend your answer 2/3 lines realistically.


----------



## Remo123 (Jul 4, 2013)

*form 80*

I have an urgent problem. Please reply asap.
My form 80 after scanning is more than 5MB. so I cannot upload it. Has anyone else had a similar problem?


----------



## fkanyako (Aug 6, 2013)

Remo123 said:


> I have an urgent problem. Please reply asap.
> My form 80 after scanning is more than 5MB. so I cannot upload it. Has anyone else had a similar problem?


You can resize it using one of this methods explain in this article ( 8 Ways to Reduce PDF File Size - wikiHow) In my case I used the Fifth Method PrimoPDF


----------



## tnab (Aug 27, 2013)

My visa has been granted today. 

Application lodge : 16th May, 2013
CO assigned : 4th Sep. 2013
Doc. Submitted : 9th Aug. 2013
Visa granted: 16 Sept. 2013 

Good luck to all...


----------



## perham (Oct 29, 2012)

tnab said:


> My visa has been granted today.
> 
> Application lodge : 16th May, 2013
> CO assigned : 4th Sep. 2013
> ...


Did your CO inform u when your visa granted or u check your application status online?


----------



## tnab (Aug 27, 2013)

perham said:


> Did your CO inform u when your visa granted or u check your application status online?


Yes, she sent a mail about IMMI grant notification. When I check the application status it is written 'Applicant Approved'. 

By the way, as I understand, we don't need to go to consulate for having a visa label placed in our passport after approving.


----------



## Remo123 (Jul 4, 2013)

I uploaded all the requested docs on the immi attach the documents page. I also emailed them on sa.temporary. Is there anything else I need to do?


----------



## nrkrishna08 (Jul 29, 2013)

tnab said:


> My visa has been granted today.
> 
> Application lodge : 16th May, 2013
> CO assigned : 4th Sep. 2013
> ...


Whats ur CO name?


----------



## tnab (Aug 27, 2013)

nrkrishna08 said:


> Whats ur CO name?


V.E.


----------



## nrkrishna08 (Jul 29, 2013)

tnab said:


> V.E.



or

E V


----------



## ssaditya (Jul 22, 2013)

tnab said:


> My visa has been granted today.
> 
> Application lodge : 16th May, 2013
> CO assigned : 4th Sep. 2013
> ...


congratulation for ur grant:juggle::juggle:


----------



## visa476 (Aug 26, 2013)

No CO allocations this week so far...


----------



## perham (Oct 29, 2012)

visa476 said:


> No CO allocations this week so far...


my friend allocated to CO today, he lodged his application on 23/6/2013. good luck!


----------



## visa476 (Aug 26, 2013)

perham said:


> my friend allocated to CO today, he lodged his application on 23/6/2013. good luck!


Thank yo sooo much for that information Perham!! Do you know what did they ask him/her for? I assume she/he's also a 476 applicant?


----------



## perham (Oct 29, 2012)

visa476 said:


> Thank yo sooo much for that information Perham!! Do you know what did they ask him/her for? I assume she/he's also a 476 applicant?


OF COURSE my friend is an 476 applicant. hmm sorry i cant give u that info, but for sure he is allocated to a CO. don't worry buddy..


----------



## Remo123 (Jul 4, 2013)

Dnt worry visa476. CO will definitely contqct u. there can be some delays but Ultimately the co will contact u.
Please would someone reply to my question asked earlier?
I reapeat the question. I have just up
Padded the documents requested by my co and also sent them as attached documents to the sa.temporary. Is that all I need to do? Or there is something else I need to do after submitting the docs online.


----------



## nrkrishna08 (Jul 29, 2013)

Remo123 said:


> Dnt worry visa476. CO will definitely contqct u. there can be some delays but Ultimately the co will contact u.
> Please would someone reply to my question asked earlier?
> I reapeat the question. I have just up
> Padded the documents requested by my co and also sent them as attached documents to the sa.temporary. Is that all I need to do? Or there is something else I need to do after submitting the docs online.



You done. Dont worry and your CO will contact you with good news asap.


----------



## Arsalanhabib (Jul 20, 2013)

perham said:


> my friend allocated to CO today, he lodged his application on 23/6/2013. good luck!


I also applied on 23/6/2013 but no allocation so far :'(


----------



## JulianY (Aug 23, 2012)

*Fyi*

FYI

Lodgement Date : 11 June 2013

Co allocated : 6 September 2013

Doc Submitted : 17 September 2013

Visa : Still pending

Regards,

Julian


----------



## perham (Oct 29, 2012)

JulianY said:


> FYI
> 
> Lodgement Date : 11 June 2013
> 
> ...


Hi Julian..

Is your CO name B.B?

U can access your application online? coz i cant, it says "This service is temporarily unavailable. Please try again later" guys.. any of u facing this problem?

regards

Perham


----------



## JulianY (Aug 23, 2012)

*visa approved*

Perham,

no problem accessing my online account. 

and CO is not B.B

got my visa approved today. 

Visa grant date 20/09/2013 
Visa expiry date 20/03/2015 
Enter before date 12/09/2014 

Does that mean my 18 months will only kick off after I enter Australia?

Regards,

Julian YEO


----------



## perham (Oct 29, 2012)

JulianY said:


> Perham,
> 
> no problem accessing my online account.
> 
> ...


Congratulations..! 

Thanks for your reply. 

Yes it starts after u enter Aus

good luck!


----------



## Rameez788 (Aug 20, 2013)

*Case Officer*

Hello Everyone,
I got case officer today.
I have applied on 25/06/2013.


----------



## visa476 (Aug 26, 2013)

Hello,

I also got CO today. 

Lodged visa: 26/6/13
CO contact:20/9/13

If you dont mind me asking, what did your CO request? 

Thanks!


----------



## Rameez788 (Aug 20, 2013)

visa476 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I also got CO today.
> 
> ...


Yes Sure,
He asked about police certificate, form 80, medical and completion certificate from University.


----------



## visa476 (Aug 26, 2013)

Mine requested police check as well. Thanks


----------



## Rameez788 (Aug 20, 2013)

visa476 said:


> Mine requested police check as well. Thanks


Police certificate and Cheks are not same?


----------



## visa476 (Aug 26, 2013)

Haha yes I meant as well as your CO


----------



## Rameez788 (Aug 20, 2013)

visa476 said:


> Haha yes I meant as well as your CO


okay


----------



## Arsalanhabib (Jul 20, 2013)

a CO is allocated to me but he/she does not ask for any thing else I already provided medical ,PC etc everything to the best of my knowledge :O


----------



## visa476 (Aug 26, 2013)

Arsalanhabib said:


> a CO is allocated to me but he/she does not ask for any thing else I already provided medical ,PC etc everything to the best of my knowledge :O


So did you get your Visa Granted ?


----------



## Christian_Troy (Aug 7, 2013)

*visa*



JulianY said:


> Perham,
> 
> no problem accessing my online account.
> 
> ...


Dear Julian,
Could you write your timeline, please. I applied on 24th April, but I haven't got my visa yet. 
Thanks.


----------



## Arsalanhabib (Jul 20, 2013)

visa476 said:


> So did you get your Visa Granted ?


no, i am still waiting . on my electronic status check page it says application processed further , i applied on 23/6/13

no one contacted me by email to ask about any documents so i m just waiting.

i will upload my birth certificate today just in case


----------



## Christian_Troy (Aug 7, 2013)

Hello everyone,
Has anybody had to fill up the online character assessement? After completing the document has been saved as the Security Referral Application Form in my checklist. 
Thanks.


----------



## perham (Oct 29, 2012)

Christian_Troy said:


> Hello everyone,
> Has anybody had to fill up the online character assessement? After completing the document has been saved as the Security Referral Application Form in my checklist.
> Thanks.


hi Christian

I did before CO allocated to me the question are same as FORM 80 but lesser, i read somewhere, some applicants didnt fill up it so their CO also didnt ask for that, i think because COs eventually ask for Form 80 to submit online which is same as that. 

my advice to u, make sure give same info in Form 80, so there is should not be conflict in your answers. 

good luck
Perham


----------



## SL88 (Aug 29, 2013)

Just want to share that I got my visa approved today. :drum:

My timeline as below:
Applied: 26/04/2013
CO assigned: 29/08/2013
Document submitted: 23/09/2013
Approved: 24/09/2013

Just want to double check on something, my visa expiry date is march 2015. If let's say I entered Australia at a later date, will the expiry date be pushed back to allow me to stay for 18 months? Anyone can pinpoint me to this particular clause which states that the visa only starts when we make our first entry? 

Thanks.


----------



## nrkrishna08 (Jul 29, 2013)

SL88 said:


> Just want to share that I got my visa approved today. :drum:
> 
> My timeline as below:
> Applied: 26/04/2013
> ...


Hi,

Congrats!!!!!!!!!

Pls can you tell me your CO name......

Tks


----------



## SL88 (Aug 29, 2013)

nrkrishna08 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Congrats!!!!!!!!!
> 
> ...


N.H


----------



## SL88 (Aug 29, 2013)

By the way, please ignore my previous question posted above. 

Managed to find the clause which states that we are allowed to stay in Australia for a period of 18 months from the date of entering.


----------



## rojerron (Feb 20, 2013)

hi everyone,

Could someone tell me which forum I should refer to get information about that PR procedure after getting 476 visa. I applied for 476 a month back n I kw that waiting time. so I wish to kw further procedure after 476 towards PR (Like IELTS , experience, sponsorship).

I got a brother in Australia(victoria) , is it possible to apply for a PR with his sponsorship without any experience?, if so can anyone guide me through that or the forum which delt with this.
I really appreciate all the members for there wonderful contribution to all the quarries. I been reading this forum since jan2013 and most of my doubts are explained clearly. I hope I ll get a chance to return.thnks


----------



## Christian_Troy (Aug 7, 2013)

rojerron said:


> hi everyone,
> 
> Could someone tell me which forum I should refer to get information about that PR procedure after getting 476 visa. I applied for 476 a month back n I kw that waiting time. so I wish to kw further procedure after 476 towards PR (Like IELTS , experience, sponsorship).
> 
> ...


Hi, Rojerron,
I was also searching for these forums and u can find out here (Graduate engineers on a 476 visa... Advice please. - Page 2). 
I guess your brother could be eligible to be a sponsor if he has a PR and if he becomes your employer.


----------



## kubaza (Sep 24, 2013)

Hi friends, 

I have completed half of the pages until now about this visa, i have the requirements and still have some important questions. I would be really glad if you help me out. 

1) within 2 years after graduation -> when this period ends? when my CO checks my papers or when i upload the files and apply?

2) i heard some stuff about TFN (Tax File Number) and EIO (Exp. Interest O.) . I am thinking to find a bar-cafe job in the first week and work until i find an engineering job there. (I have 1 years of engineering and 5-6 years of service-barmen experience). Will i need a TFN number to work in a place fulltime? I will go Perth btw.

3) do we pay for the visa before application-uploads?when do we need to pay 300-400$ ?

4) Do i need to get the result of the ielts exam before uploading my files? I will pay for the ielts and is that payment paper enough to upload there? or should i wait my ielts result before applying? i can pass the exam but it is delaying my application.


----------



## perham (Oct 29, 2012)

kubaza said:


> Hi friends,
> 
> I have completed half of the pages until now about this visa, i have the requirements and still have some important questions. I would be really glad if you help me out.
> 
> ...


hi.. 

1) The date u apply/lodge your application online.
2) i dont have idea about that.
3) u need to pay at the last stage when u want to apply/lodge your application online.
4) u must sit for IELS exam before the date u apply/lodge your application online. 

i hope it was help full.

good luck!


----------



## Christian_Troy (Aug 7, 2013)

Hello everyone,

Jast want to share that my visa has been granted today. 
Application lodge : 24th April, 2013
CO assigned : 27th Aug. 2013
Doc. Submitted : 2nd Sept. 2013
Visa granted: 25th Sept. 2013
Good luck...


----------



## nrkrishna08 (Jul 29, 2013)

Christian_Troy said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> Jast want to share that my visa has been granted today.
> Application lodge : 24th April, 2013
> ...


Congrats!!!!!!!

Pls can you tell me your CO name......


----------



## kubaza (Sep 24, 2013)

perham said:


> hi..
> 
> 1) The date u apply/lodge your application online.
> 2) i dont have idea about that.
> ...



thank you perham, for your answer. 
still need help about my 2. question and one more - do the secondary applicants need to have an exam or sth to show the english level?


----------



## Christian_Troy (Aug 7, 2013)

nrkrishna08 said:


> Congrats!!!!!!!
> 
> Pls can you tell me your CO name......


E.V. 
Funny, but my visa has been granted after contacting her by email


----------



## nrkrishna08 (Jul 29, 2013)

Christian_Troy said:


> E.V.
> Funny, but my visa has been granted after contacting her by email


The same CO assigned to me. I have uploaded my documents on 9th and waiting for that.

I sent an email but no response from her. What did you sent?\\

Thanks for sharing......


----------



## Christian_Troy (Aug 7, 2013)

nrkrishna08 said:


> The same CO assigned to me. I have uploaded my documents on 9th and waiting for that.
> 
> I sent an email but no response from her. What did you sent?\\
> 
> Thanks for sharing......


I just asked about the process of my visa application and why it was still written "required" in the checklist. Then I received an email that my visa has been granted today.
Probably, she couldn't answer because of time difference (if you sent today). Good luck...


----------



## Shanu51 (Sep 26, 2013)

Hello Everyone,

1) Just wanted to confirm if we needed to get our documents certified before uploading them ?? (I know itz a repetitive question, but im confused cos few say we need to and few others say we can just upload the raw scan copies)

Thanks in advance


----------



## perham (Oct 29, 2012)

Shanu51 said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> 1) Just wanted to confirm if we needed to get our documents certified before uploading them ?? (I know itz a repetitive question, but im confused cos few say we need to and few others say we can just upload the raw scan copies)
> 
> Thanks in advance



hi..

for online application it's common to upload raw copy of documents, so don't bother yourself it is not a sensitive case.. 

good luck!


----------



## Remo123 (Jul 4, 2013)

Just for peoples info,

Applied 30/04
CO Contact 11/09
Documents uploaded 15/09
Still waiting for the grant 

I hope good news will come up soon


----------



## nrkrishna08 (Jul 29, 2013)

Remo123 said:


> Just for peoples info,
> 
> Applied 30/04
> CO Contact 11/09
> ...


Whats ur CO name?

I have uploaded my docs 20 days back and still no response from my CO


----------



## Arsalanhabib (Jul 20, 2013)

my timeline

applied: 23 june, 2013
co allocated: 21 september,2013
grant: 27 sep, 2013

I guess its a quick one. I did my medicals,completed all forms including form 80, 1221, did PC from countries of stay far before allocation of CO...
No plans right now of going to AUS as I got a good job in my home country but still feeling happy. thanks all for helping me and listening to me..... cheers God Bless all and best of luck:couch2::couch2::couch2:opcorn:opcorn:


----------



## nrkrishna08 (Jul 29, 2013)

Arsalanhabib said:


> my timeline
> 
> applied: 23 june, 2013
> co allocated: 21 september,2013
> ...



Congrats!!!!!!!!!!! Please can you tell me your CO name?


----------



## Arsalanhabib (Jul 20, 2013)

nrkrishna08 said:


> Congrats!!!!!!!!!!! Please can you tell me your CO name?


i dont have that name , just seen on application status page about visa grant


----------



## perham (Oct 29, 2012)

Guys my visa granted today. 
good luck to all of u.. 

visa granted on: 30/9/2013
document submitted on : 15/9/2013.


----------



## nrkrishna08 (Jul 29, 2013)

perham said:


> Guys my visa granted today.
> good luck to all of u..
> 
> visa granted on: 30/9/2013
> document submitted on : 15/9/2013.


Congrats!!!. Pls can you tell me your CO name?

I have uploaded my docs on 9th September. But Still no response from my CO.


----------



## SL88 (Aug 29, 2013)

perham said:


> Guys my visa granted today.
> good luck to all of u..
> 
> visa granted on: 30/9/2013
> document submitted on : 15/9/2013.


congrats! Mind sharing the date you have to make first entry?


----------



## visa476 (Aug 26, 2013)

Hi Everyone! We've been granted today!! :cheer2: :cheer2:

Here's our timeline:

Visa Lodged: 26/6/2013
CO Assigned: 20/9/2013
Doc Submitted: 27/9/2013
Visa Grant: 30/9/2013

Good luck to all of you and thanks for the support!


----------



## perham (Oct 29, 2012)

nrkrishna08 said:


> Congrats!!!. Pls can you tell me your CO name?
> 
> I have uploaded my docs on 9th September. But Still no response from my CO.


requested doc by: B. B
visa granted by: N. N

be patient, good luck!


----------



## perham (Oct 29, 2012)

SL88 said:


> congrats! Mind sharing the date you have to make first entry?



thanks. 

Your visa is valid until: 30/03/2015
You are allowed to make: Multiple entries to and from Australia during the validity of your visa
You must not arrive in Australia after: 20/06/2014
Your period of stay is: 18 months stay on each arrival


----------



## SL88 (Aug 29, 2013)

perham said:


> thanks.
> 
> Your visa is valid until: 30/03/2015
> You are allowed to make: Multiple entries to and from Australia during the validity of your visa
> ...


Thanks for sharing.

The dates I received are nearly identical to yours. 

I am curious about something. 

Let's say first entry to Australia is June 2014 and 18 months after that would be January 2016. If somewhere around May 2015 you depart from Australia, does it mean you won't be allowed back in as visa expiry is March 2015?

Also, how come your stay period is 18 months stay on each arrival? Mine is stated 18 months stay from the date of first arrival.


----------



## perham (Oct 29, 2012)

SL88 said:


> Thanks for sharing.
> 
> The dates I received are nearly identical to yours.
> 
> ...


u are welcome mate..

i think it is not that complicated as u think. 

this is my interpretion about this visa: 

According to my case, visa granted on 30/09/2013 therefore by assumption 18 months later is 30/03/2015. (as i said this is just assumption if i make move to Aus directly after the date of visa granted) 

Australia Immigration gives me about 6 months to prepare myself, so i must enter Aus before 20/06/2014. 

by the time i enter Aus before the given date, 18 months starts counting therefore the visa expiry would be ahead of the assumption expiry date. 


i think, it is stating the same thing: 

18 months stay on each arrival = 18 months stay from the date of first arrival


i hope, i didn't confuse u with my long explanation  

btw, when u are going to Aus? what major in engineering u studied? 


Regards 
Perham


----------



## SL88 (Aug 29, 2013)

perham said:


> u are welcome mate..
> 
> i think it is not that complicated as u think.
> 
> ...


Nope, am not confuse. Your explanation makes sense. 

Not too sure when I am heading to Australia yet. Need to make first entry by June 2014. At the moment I am working and am saving up a bit more. For now, my plan would be to make first entry around May 2014. 

I am an electrical engineer. 

How about you?


----------



## perham (Oct 29, 2012)

SL88 said:


> Nope, am not confuse. Your explanation makes sense.
> 
> Not too sure when I am heading to Australia yet. Need to make first entry by June 2014. At the moment I am working and am saving up a bit more. For now, my plan would be to make first entry around May 2014.
> 
> ...



I see.. 

I sent u a private message as i think, it was not proper to have dual conversation not related to the topic on this threat..


----------



## The_Dark (Oct 6, 2013)

Hi everyone , i have lodged my application for 476 on 08th of August 2013, still waiting to hear from CO, My course was Masters in Engineering Management from a university on the list, hopefully I will hear from the CO soon. Here is the list of things we all should be worried about. 

1. How to register with Engineers Australia or its not important?
2. Taking a professional year which will help you to gain 5 points as well as securing good employment however too much costy, 15,500 AUD ,whats the alternative? other internships will not be counted towards work experience i guess.
3. Whats the best route to take after the 18 months finishes?

PS I have already obtained my PCC and health checks done as it was required for me ,hope the CO will not ask me to do it again .Good Luck All


----------



## BARDIYA (Oct 7, 2013)

*waiting for CO*

Hi all.. i have lodged application for subclass 476 on 26/08/13. i uploaded required documents on 11/09/13 except form 80 and 1221. my medical has been finalized.. have not contacted by CO. should i wait for CO to contact me for uploading form 80 and 1221.

Thanks
Regards 
BARDIYA


----------



## akrish (Aug 5, 2013)

For Form 80, question 20, i don't knw yet what my new address will be as I have not looked for accommodation yet. What I should I write?


----------



## BARDIYA (Oct 7, 2013)

hi all.. i have applied for visa subclass 476.. am i allowed to enter into australia in tour visa when 476 visa is in process?? pls help me someone ASAP.. thanks


----------



## Remo123 (Jul 4, 2013)

nrkrishna08 said:


> Whats ur CO name?
> 
> I have uploaded my docs 20 days back and still no response from my CO


Hi krsihna. My CO name is YMS. Yours? Have you got any reply?
Regards


----------



## nrkrishna08 (Jul 29, 2013)

Remo123 said:


> Hi krsihna. My CO name is YMS. Yours? Have you got any reply?
> Regards


No yaar. Uploaded a month back. No response till now.


----------



## Remo123 (Jul 4, 2013)

nrkrishna08 said:


> No yaar. Uploaded a month back. No response till now.


Wats ur CO name? Dnt worry bro. It will come up. I have experienced this delay once before as well. My CO asked for the documents almost 3wks later than he/she should have done so.


----------



## nrkrishna08 (Jul 29, 2013)

Remo123 said:


> Wats ur CO name? Dnt worry bro. It will come up. I have experienced this delay once before as well. My CO asked for the documents almost 3wks later than he/she should have done so.



E.V


----------



## Remo123 (Jul 4, 2013)

BARDIYA said:


> Hi all.. i have lodged application for subclass 476 on 26/08/13. i uploaded required documents on 11/09/13 except form 80 and 1221. my medical has been finalized.. have not contacted by CO. should i wait for CO to contact me for uploading form 80 and 1221.
> 
> Thanks
> Regards
> BARDIYA


If you dnt upload it then your CO will ask you to upload it. I think you should just upload these forms. It will help your CO to finalize your case quickly. Best of luck


----------



## Steve20105 (Oct 16, 2013)

Hi guys, I'm hoping someone can answer a question that's been concerning me for some time. I am due to sit exams for my final year in Civil Engineering next May (2014). I will receive the final exam results in July 2014, so by then I will know whether I have passed and completed the course (my university is on the list).

The problem is that my graduation ceremony isn't until the 27th October 2014 but I will turn 31 on the 2nd October 2014. If I was to apply on 1st October, will they refuse me for not yet technically being a graduate even though I have completed the course? Has anyone tried applying less than a month before graduating and been refused?

Any info would be greatly appreciated. Thanks for your help!!


----------



## BARDIYA (Oct 7, 2013)

Remo123 said:


> If you dnt upload it then your CO will ask you to upload it. I think you should just upload these forms. It will help your CO to finalize your case quickly. Best of luck


thanks Remo.. also can i be in australia in tour visa when they process this 476 visa??


----------



## Remo123 (Jul 4, 2013)

BARDIYA said:


> thanks Remo.. also can i be in australia in tour visa when they process this 476 visa??


Sorry don't have enough knowledge regarding this. cant answer


----------



## smashingbeast (Jun 20, 2013)

Steve,
Somebody in this blog had his visa rejected as he had applied before graduating.
Whereas others didn't have any problem at all. So it basically depends on the CO. Just go back few pages and you will find the necessary info.
GoodLuck



Steve20105 said:


> Hi guys, I'm hoping someone can answer a question that's been concerning me for some time. I am due to sit exams for my final year in Civil Engineering next May (2014). I will receive the final exam results in July 2014, so by then I will know whether I have passed and completed the course (my university is on the list).
> 
> The problem is that my graduation ceremony isn't until the 27th October 2014 but I will turn 31 on the 2nd October 2014. If I was to apply on 1st October, will they refuse me for not yet technically being a graduate even though I have completed the course? Has anyone tried applying less than a month before graduating and been refused?
> 
> Any info would be greatly appreciated. Thanks for your help!!


----------



## secil (Oct 24, 2013)

Hi guys,

I have been following this forum since i decided to apply for visa 476. I desperately look for any information whether the secondary applicant (who is my husband) have to proof his english proficiency. I have searched the forum but some says "ielts is required for secondary applicant" and some says "no, its not required". I have seen no clarification. 

Could anyone clarify that the secondary applicant have to take ielts?


----------



## kubaza (Sep 24, 2013)

secil said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I have been following this forum since i decided to apply for visa 476. I desperately look for any information whether the secondary applicant (who is my husband) have to proof his english proficiency. I have searched the forum but some says "ielts is required for secondary applicant" and some says "no, its not required". I have seen no clarification.
> 
> Could anyone clarify that the secondary applicant have to take ielts?


i have a similar question. during the online application, at the last steps, we are asked to fill in ielts score of our partner. if it is not a must , how will we skip this question? has anyone experienced this question? please help!


----------



## kubaza (Sep 24, 2013)

Does the secondary applicant (partner-husband) need to take an english test for 476 visa?

What happens if i choose "No" like in the question below , save and continue my application?


Because in the previous page, when i am entering my own ielts score, in the page it says
" The recorded english language ability will also be used to determine liability for the second installment charge for each person ages 18 years or over included in this application.
Please provide details of the english language ability of ALL persons aged 18 years or over included in this application."

but this application page is used also for points based visas and i hope this is a must for them, not 476. 

Can anyone help us with this?


----------



## Remo123 (Jul 4, 2013)

nrkrishna08 said:


> E.V


Any good news yet Krishna?


----------



## secil (Oct 24, 2013)

I have gathered some information from one of the authorized migration agent. 

Here they are;
- Your spouse does not have to take IELTS test. (not required)
- Your spouse (secondary applicant) will also have working permit just like you. (maybe you all know about it already)


I hope anyone with questions concerning spouse would find it helpful.


----------



## nrkrishna08 (Jul 29, 2013)

Remo123 said:


> Any good news yet Krishna?



No yaar.............I dont know. Why this delay


----------



## Remo123 (Jul 4, 2013)

nrkrishna08 said:


> No yaar.............I dont know. Why this delay


Do u know anyone else in similar situation from some other forum or its just two of us. and have u tried calling them?


----------



## akrish (Aug 5, 2013)

Remo123 said:


> Do u know anyone else in similar situation from some other forum or its just two of us. and have u tried calling them?


I am waiting too, I thought that you guys would already have got your visa grants by now since I applied after you.


----------



## fzrashid (Mar 11, 2013)

Got reply from CO yesterday! Asked for birth certificate, health exam, Form 80, new passport (mine is about to expire!) Form 929, change in circumstance 1022. 

Absolutely Thrilled!


----------



## Remo123 (Jul 4, 2013)

akrish said:


> I am waiting too, I thought that you guys would already have got your visa grants by now since I applied after you.


when did u completed all the requirements asked by your CO?


----------



## Remo123 (Jul 4, 2013)

fzrashid said:


> Got reply from CO yesterday! Asked for birth certificate, health exam, Form 80, new passport (mine is about to expire!) Form 929, change in circumstance 1022.
> 
> Absolutely Thrilled!
> 
> COs name is Lucy Milans


Hello Rashid. Good that you have been contacted by your CO. I was just wondering that it may not be right for you to tell the CO name openly on a forum. It may cause some problems for you. I am not sure, I was just wondering and thought that is should give you the suggestion. You might think of removing your post. 
Hope you get your visa and keep us updated about your visa status.
regards


----------



## akrish (Aug 5, 2013)

Remo123 said:


> when did u completed all the requirements asked by your CO?


On the 7th of this month.


----------



## Remo123 (Jul 4, 2013)

akrish said:


> On the 7th of this month.


Lets hope for the best. I cmpleted al the requirements on 15th of last month and i m stil waiting for their reply


----------



## fzrashid (Mar 11, 2013)

Remo123 said:


> Hello Rashid. Good that you have been contacted by your CO. I was just wondering that it may not be right for you to tell the CO name openly on a forum. It may cause some problems for you. I am not sure, I was just wondering and thought that is should give you the suggestion. You might think of removing your post.
> Hope you get your visa and keep us updated about your visa status.
> regards



Thanks, but for some reason I don't seem to be able to either edit or delete my post. Strange


----------



## Remo123 (Jul 4, 2013)

Hi all. I have been granted the visa today. I am happy for that 
The only problem is that I have been given the first entry date of 3rd December 2013. this is really bad  its so close. why they have done so?


----------



## nrkrishna08 (Jul 29, 2013)

Remo123 said:


> Hi all. I have been granted the visa today. I am happy for that
> The only problem is that I have been given the first entry date of 3rd December 2013. this is really bad  its so close. why they have done so?



Conagratsss man!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

My CO name is E.V. YOurs?????


----------



## akrish (Aug 5, 2013)

Remo123 said:


> Hi all. I have been granted the visa today. I am happy for that
> The only problem is that I have been given the first entry date of 3rd December 2013. this is really bad  its so close. why they have done so?


Congrats. I assume you said you intend to arrive in Australia before December if they gave you that entry date?


----------



## VChiri (Nov 2, 2013)

Hi All

I have been following this thread on how to apply for a 476 visa and have just logged in mine. I am still waiting for a CO. Though i have not seen anyone discuss about the job prospectives when people get to Australia?

Is there a forum with how people are finding it once they are on the ground in Australia with their 476? Or can someone who has arrived in Australia let us know how it is looking and getting a job. Or whats the best way to make sure you don't go and waste 18months looking for job and be sent home right after?

I have heard rumors of applying for PR but with the new laws? Anyone else hear any news from someone there or can someone tell us who is there?

Thanks in advance


----------



## VChiri (Nov 2, 2013)

JulianY said:


> Perham,
> 
> no problem accessing my online account.
> 
> ...


Hi Julian 

I assume you are now in Australia with your 476. I wanted to find out from you what it was like job hunting once you are there? And what your experience there has been. I have been following the forum for a while on how to apply for the 476, but have not seen or heard from anyone what it is like to get a job with that visa? Could you provide any insight please?


----------



## MechEng98170 (Nov 6, 2013)

*New member*

Hello! I am new to this forum!

I would like to ask that "apply within 2 years" condition is actually counted from the "Date of Completion" or " Date of Conferral (Graduation Date)" of the degree?

My Engineering Degree:
Date of Completion: 13 Dec 2011
Date of Conferral: 13 March 2012

Anyone knows?
Much appreciate for your help!


----------



## VChiri (Nov 2, 2013)

I think its the date you actually were awarded your degree not the date you completed the course. The dates they will look at are those on your transcript and degree


----------



## SL88 (Aug 29, 2013)

No, it is the date you complete the course. The CO might request for a letter from your educational provider stating the course commencement date and completion date.


----------



## SL88 (Aug 29, 2013)

VChiri said:


> Hi All
> 
> I have been following this thread on how to apply for a 476 visa and have just logged in mine. I am still waiting for a CO. Though i have not seen anyone discuss about the job prospectives when people get to Australia?
> 
> ...


I think most who have gotten their visas are probably too busy with preparation and job hunting. 

Generally, from job advertising sites, I noticed that there are quite a number of vacancies for engineers. However, this is just my observation from abroad. It would definitely be great if someone in Australia with this visa could confirm the situation.


----------



## VChiri (Nov 2, 2013)

SL88 said:


> No, it is the date you complete the course. The CO might request for a letter from your educational provider stating the course commencement date and completion date.


So they wont prefer your transcript to a letter from the university?i assumed that that would be more sold evidence of completion? or iam totally off track?


----------



## SL88 (Aug 29, 2013)

VChiri said:


> So they wont prefer your transcript to a letter from the university?i assumed that that would be more sold evidence of completion? or iam totally off track?


I would say they would prefer a letter from the university stating clearly the date of completion and I think this would be because the transcript or certificate date does not necessary reflects the actual course completion date.

I will take my own case as an example. On my transcript, it is written May as my course completion date since I enrolled in May while on my degree certificate it is November as there's the date of my convocation. However, my actual course completion date is June as that's when I know I actually finished my course after receiving my final exams results. 

Hope you get my point.


----------



## BARDIYA (Oct 7, 2013)

hi all..i have few doubts in filling form 80. 

question 37 and 38 asks about proposed arrival and depature australia.. still im not sure about the dates..so what should i do ??

question 47 asks about employment period. i have not worked till now. studied till august 2013. what should i write ??

question 53 to 56 is about brother/sister... i don have any..should i scan those pages too ??


thanks in advance..


----------



## Remo123 (Jul 4, 2013)

nrkrishna08 said:


> Conagratsss man!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> My CO name is E.V. YOurs?????


any luck yet bro? sorry for late reply. But my first entry date was very close. So I was planning my journey. Finally I am in Australia now.
My CO name was YMS. But the visa was granted by a different CO.
regards


----------



## Esam123 (Aug 15, 2013)

Hi all 
i applied for this visa on 15 of AUG 2013 but i have not been contacted by co .is that normal ?


----------



## Remo123 (Jul 4, 2013)

Esam123 said:


> Hi all
> i applied for this visa on 15 of AUG 2013 but i have not been contacted by co .is that normal ?


yes very normal. Its too early now. In my case it took more than 4.5months for the CO to contact me. Please be patient and everything will be just fine.


----------



## Esam123 (Aug 15, 2013)

Thanks for the quick reply .
I have one more query , I have not submitted form80 , is it a must to submit it ?


----------



## Remo123 (Jul 4, 2013)

Esam123 said:


> Thanks for the quick reply .
> I have one more query , I have not submitted form80 , is it a must to submit it ?


you are welcome. You can submit it now. Or else you can wait for your CO to contact you. You CO will ask you to submit it. So no worries there. Do however you feel like. Either now or wait for CO. I myself submitted it after my CO asked for it.


----------



## Remo123 (Jul 4, 2013)

BARDIYA said:


> hi all..i have few doubts in filling form 80.
> 
> question 37 and 38 asks about proposed arrival and depature australia.. still im not sure about the dates..so what should i do ??
> 
> ...


37 and 38 ask about proposed arrival. you can give any date. It doesn't matter much.
47 says that you have to mention the period of unemployment as well. So you can just write. "From August 2013 to Present, Unemployed, Applying for jobs and giving interviews"
Yes I think you should still scan questions 53-56. keep them empty.

best of luck


----------



## fzrashid (Mar 11, 2013)

Got mine yesterday!


----------



## akrish (Aug 5, 2013)

fzrashid said:


> Got mine yesterday!


You didn't do the medical and character checks?


----------



## BARDIYA (Oct 7, 2013)

hi remo pls help me in filling my form 80..

thanks


----------



## BARDIYA (Oct 7, 2013)

thanks remo.. i replied without notcing ur reply..sorry for that..


----------



## AbbasHosseini (Oct 9, 2013)

Hi everyone, 

I lodged a 189 visa application last year in December but its still not granted due to long security checks. I just found out I am eligibile for the 476 visa and wish to apply for it but Im not sure how long it takes. 

If i lodged my application lets say..today...how many months would it take till i get a grant? 

Also is it ok to to lodge this visa while a PR application is in progress? 

i would appreciate your help, thank you all


----------



## BARDIYA (Oct 7, 2013)

abbashosseini said:


> hi everyone,
> 
> i lodged a 189 visa application last year in december but its still not granted due to long security checks. I just found out i am eligibile for the 476 visa and wish to apply for it but im not sure how long it takes.
> 
> ...


hi.. 476 visa will take maximum time of 7 months which is mentioned in immi website.. But most of them who applied has got it around 4 months.. Also im not sure of your later question..
Good luck!!


----------



## fzrashid (Mar 11, 2013)

akrish said:


> You didn't do the medical and character checks?


Did character checks (police verification) prior to application. Medical just took 2 hours to complete (no delay, no appointment). Completing, scanning, uploading Form 80 took only few hours.

the visa status page is currently down, anyone knows why?


----------



## Esam123 (Aug 15, 2013)

I noticed every Monday the page is down.no worry it should be up by tomorrow .


----------



## Aquaa (Nov 19, 2013)

Esam123 said:


> Hi all
> i applied for this visa on 15 of AUG 2013 but i have not been contacted by co .is that normal ?



Hi Esam,
i hav been following this thread from almost 2 months now..
i applied for 476 on 20th august .. just found out that you also applied around the same time!
have you heard from the CO yet??


----------



## yanmeijiao8718 (Nov 20, 2013)

Aquaa said:


> Hi Esam,
> i hav been following this thread from almost 2 months now..
> i applied for 476 on 20th august .. just found out that you also applied around the same time!
> have you heard from the CO yet??


Hi 
We are in the same situation 
I applied 476 visa on 5th September and have been following this thread till now.
I would be glad to hear good news from you guys...
Best wishes.


----------



## Aquaa (Nov 19, 2013)

yanmeijiao8718 said:


> Hi
> We are in the same situation
> I applied 476 visa on 5th September and have been following this thread till now.
> I would be glad to hear good news from you guys...
> Best wishes.


hoping to hear from CO soon...
Best wishes for you too


----------



## Ireland1 (Nov 20, 2013)

Aquaa said:


> Hi Esam,
> i hav been following this thread from almost 2 months now..
> i applied for 476 on 20th august .. just found out that you also applied around the same time!
> have you heard from the CO yet??



I applied on the same date. So waiting to hear now, we are currently in Aus and went to get our medical but at the center they refunded us saying our visa didnt need it?! should we have just done it?

We are currently here on a 417 visa


----------



## Aquaa (Nov 19, 2013)

Ireland1 said:


> I applied on the same date. So waiting to hear now, we are currently in Aus and went to get our medical but at the center they refunded us saying our visa didnt need it?! should we have just done it?
> 
> We are currently here on a 417 visa


Hey,
i have no idea about that .. u should check with immigration office there.
i am done with the medical already as it is valid for a year.
Do update once CO is assigned to you.
Best of luck!!


----------



## keithau35 (Nov 21, 2013)

I have been in Perth for 4 months with 417 visa.
I applied 476 visa on 2nd August when I was in Australia, and I got CO arranged on 15th November.
I wish these information can help. Good luck everyone.


----------



## Aquaa (Nov 19, 2013)

Hey,
just wanted to update you all that i have recieved an email from CO today 
He asked me to provide form 80 and 1221 along with my transcript.


----------



## Aquaa (Nov 19, 2013)

Hey,
just wanted to update you all that i have recieved an email from CO today 
He asked me to provide form 80 and 1221 along with my transcript.


----------



## Aquaa (Nov 19, 2013)

keithau35 said:


> I have been in Perth for 4 months with 417 visa.
> I applied 476 visa on 2nd August when I was in Australia, and I got CO arranged on 15th November.
> I wish these information can help. Good luck everyone.


Hey,
did he ask you to leave Australia before stamping visa?


----------



## Ireland1 (Nov 20, 2013)

I received CO today!!! yay!!


----------



## BARDIYA (Oct 7, 2013)

CO assigned today. And grant visa today..


----------



## Ireland1 (Nov 20, 2013)

BARDIYA said:


> CO assigned today. And grant visa today..


OMG, brilliant!! :cheer2:

All we have to submit is the police check, we supplied the wrong one, the $60 one  Oh well :tongue:


----------



## keithau35 (Nov 21, 2013)

Aquaa said:


> Hey,
> did he ask you to leave Australia before stamping visa?


It is not mentioned. Evidence of degree completion date and police clearance in own country are requested in my case.


----------



## Esam123 (Aug 15, 2013)

Yes I was contacted on the 20th of this month .they requested additional information


----------



## rojerron (Feb 20, 2013)

hi everyone,
yesterday my application was assigned to a CO . I applied for 476 on 28th august.She asked me to submit the proof of academic qualification and medicals.my doubt is

1. i already uploaded the certificates from masters degree from uk (which is the base qualification for this visa) long back. did she asking for my bachelors certificate ? if so i dont have any transcript form btech instead i got individual mark list and the degree certificate. will that be enough ?

2 she didnt ask me the pcc from uk, even though i was there for 2 years.but i allready uploaded the pcc from india. so do i need to ask here about that or should i leave. will that create any problems for me?


----------



## BARDIYA (Oct 7, 2013)

rojerron said:


> hi everyone,
> yesterday my application was assigned to a CO . I applied for 476 on 28th august.She asked me to submit the proof of academic qualification and medicals.my doubt is
> 
> 1. i already uploaded the certificates from masters degree from uk (which is the base qualification for this visa) long back. did she asking for my bachelors certificate ? if so i dont have any transcript form btech instead i got individual mark list and the degree certificate. will that be enough ?
> ...


hi mate.. first thing u don need to send ur bachelors certificate if ur master degree is base qualification.. check whether the transcript which u sent has date of join an date of last day of ur degree..

second is its enough if u send pcc from where u currently live..even i sent from both pcc from australia and india.. since i am in india they said pcc from australia is not applicable.

cheers mate!!


----------



## rojerron (Feb 20, 2013)

Hi Bardiya,
Thanks a lot for u r response. I checked my masters transcript and in that the starting date, ending date everything is mentioned. Also in the check list she mentioned in the description regarding the evidence of qualification ie: "Please provide evidence of your qualifications.
This may be certified diplomas, academic transcripts or letters of reference. Please ensure to provide a completion letter which states the date you commenced and completed your studies."
what I understood from this is she need my diploma/undergraduate certificates , is that rit ?
also do i need to upload my 10th and 12th certificates ?


----------



## BARDIYA (Oct 7, 2013)

rojerron said:


> Hi Bardiya,
> Thanks a lot for u r response. I checked my masters transcript and in that the starting date, ending date everything is mentioned. Also in the check list she mentioned in the description regarding the evidence of qualification ie: "Please provide evidence of your qualifications.
> This may be certified diplomas, academic transcripts or letters of reference. Please ensure to provide a completion letter which states the date you commenced and completed your studies."
> what I understood from this is she need my diploma/undergraduate certificates , is that rit ?
> also do i need to upload my 10th and 12th certificates ?


I'm not sure of that .. I jus uploaded my masters transcript with starting and completing date..that's it..


----------



## Esam123 (Aug 15, 2013)

i have some doubts about question 45 in form 80 .am not sure about that exacts dates when i left my country because it is stated in the old passport and i lost the old passport .do i need to provide the exact dates or an estimate dates will do ?


----------



## BARDIYA (Oct 7, 2013)

Hi friends.. do i need to take a health insurance for this 476 visa?? if so do i need to take it before entering to australia or can i take after going there?? thanks..


----------



## aqibafzaal (Nov 26, 2013)

I applied for 476 on 10/09 and on 25/11 ,my visa status changed to "application being processed further" but i still havent heard anything from CO yet. Does it mean that i've been allocated CO already ?
i have already uploaded all the documents required except medicals and pcc from uk as i have lived there for 4 years. Uploaded my home country pcc though. Would it be enough ? Any help will be appreciated.


----------



## aqibafzaal (Nov 26, 2013)

BARDIYA said:


> Hi friends.. do i need to take a health insurance for this 476 visa?? if so do i need to take it before entering to australia or can i take after going there?? thanks..


As of my knowledge , No you don't need health insurance to travel , its not mandatory but optional. Hope it helps


----------



## Aquaa (Nov 19, 2013)

aqibafzaal said:


> I applied for 476 on 10/09 and on 25/11 ,my visa status changed to "application being processed further" but i still havent heard anything from CO yet. Does it mean that i've been allocated CO already ?
> i have already uploaded all the documents required except medicals and pcc from uk as i have lived there for 4 years. Uploaded my home country pcc though. Would it be enough ? Any help will be appreciated.


Hi Aqib,
Yes its totally fine .. in my case the status changed to "application being processed further" after a month of applying for the visa and i got a CO assigned even after a month of that. 
Take it easy and just wait ...
He shall be contacting you soon 
And for the Pcc i think you should wait for the CO to ask you if he need any further documents.
cheers and Best of luck!


----------



## Aquaa (Nov 19, 2013)

keithau35 said:


> It is not mentioned. Evidence of degree completion date and police clearance in own country are requested in my case.


Any update??
have you submitted what he asked for?


----------



## Aquaa (Nov 19, 2013)

Esam123 said:


> i have some doubts about question 45 in form 80 .am not sure about that exacts dates when i left my country because it is stated in the old passport and i lost the old passport .do i need to provide the exact dates or an estimate dates will do ?


i think you should ask these questions from your CO.
just write him an e.mail and dont forget to write his name in the Subject field of your e.mail.
Regards


----------



## rojerron (Feb 20, 2013)

Hi everyone,

last day when i called to book appointment for my medicals, they told me 3 of us ie me and my parents name were writing under medicals. But i had mentioned my parents information under non accompanying dependents. so i presume that, they might have misread and told them that only I need the medicals. could anyone through some light to this matter. my confusion is if I am the only person going do I need to take my parents medicals along with me. any similar incidents.

thanks


----------



## yanmeijiao8718 (Nov 20, 2013)

Applied on 5th of September and contacted by a CO today


----------



## keithau35 (Nov 21, 2013)

Aquaa said:


> Any update??
> have you submitted what he asked for?


I am delaying the progress of 476 visa on purpose as I am working nicely with the 417 visa.


----------



## aqibafzaal (Nov 26, 2013)

Aquaa said:


> Hi Aqib,
> Yes its totally fine .. in my case the status changed to "application being processed further" after a month of applying for the visa and i got a CO assigned even after a month of that.
> Take it easy and just wait ...
> He shall be contacting you soon
> ...


Hey, Thanks for the information. yes i think it would be best to wait for Co and then take further step.


----------



## aqibafzaal (Nov 26, 2013)

yanmeijiao8718 said:


> Applied on 5th of September and contacted by a CO today


whats your Co name ? and did he/she ask for any document ?


----------



## Aquaa (Nov 19, 2013)

yanmeijiao8718 said:


> Applied on 5th of September and contacted by a CO today


Great news!!
my Co asked me to provide form 80 and 1221 along with my M.S transcript on 22nd nov.
i have sent those yesterday and waiting for his response now 
Best of luck with your progress 
cheers!


----------



## dhina_cool (Nov 28, 2013)

*Mobile computing*

I hold masters in mobile computing from Glamorgan university. Am i eligible for this visa? The university is in the list. Is the course title okay? just confused


----------



## VChiri (Nov 2, 2013)

dhina_cool said:


> I hold masters in mobile computing from Glamorgan university. Am i eligible for this visa? The university is in the list. Is the course title okay? just confused


Maybe you can check for the degrees they are willing to accept for 476 on the migration website, I thought it was just for engineering related degrees but double check they have a list of the degrees they award this particular visa for  
There are other avenues you can look into if you don't find you fit into this category visa wise for aussy


----------



## aqibafzaal (Nov 26, 2013)

CO allocated on 4th Dec  and asked for medical and UK clearance certificate since i have lived there for 4 years.


----------



## ScarDeejay (Dec 5, 2013)

Hi i have been living in the uk for around 5 years but will be going to Australia for an internship.So I would like to know if I can applied for the 476 visa while I'm there. 
I hold a master degree in electrical engineering and a bachelor in electrical and electronic engineering from the uk. would I need a health certificate and police certificate from the uk?
I already have criminal record check from my home country.
I was planing to logged the application while I'm still in the uk and update my address once I got to Australia for my internship. plz any info will. be helpful


----------



## VChiri (Nov 2, 2013)

ScarDeejay said:


> Hi i have been living in the uk for around 5 years but will be going to Australia for an internship.So I would like to know if I can applied for the 476 visa while I'm there. I hold a master degree in electrical engineering and a bachelor in electrical and electronic engineering from the uk. would I need a health certificate and police certificate from the uk? I already have criminal record check from my home country. I was planing to logged the application while I'm still in the uk and update my address once I got to Australia for my internship. plz any info will. be helpful


Hi 

I think if u apply offshore you would have to receive your visa offshore. Meaning if ur in Aussy at the time your visa came out you would have to leave to receive ur visa and then renter. Not completely sure if it's possible to apply for the 476 while your in Australia so I hope someone else can tackle that question for you 
All the best in ur application


----------



## ScarDeejay (Dec 5, 2013)

*Advice*



keithau35 said:


> I am delaying the progress of 476 visa on purpose as I am working nicely with the 417 visa.



Hi mate i'll be in the same situation as you, so i would like to know if you need to leave the country to applied for the 476 or if you applied once in Australia is ok. Because i was planing to applied here in the uk before going there for my job and then just update the address.

oh yeah for the ielts do i need to have it with me when i logged the application or is ok if i don't as i have to take a new test due the fact that the one i have date more than 3 years now.


----------



## aqibafzaal (Nov 26, 2013)

Aquaa said:


> Great news!!
> my Co asked me to provide form 80 and 1221 along with my M.S transcript on 22nd nov.
> i have sent those yesterday and waiting for his response now
> Best of luck with your progress
> cheers!


Any good news yet ?


----------



## keithau35 (Nov 21, 2013)

ScarDeejay said:


> Hi mate i'll be in the same situation as you, so i would like to know if you need to leave the country to applied for the 476 or if you applied once in Australia is ok. Because i was planing to applied here in the uk before going there for my job and then just update the address.
> 
> oh yeah for the ielts do i need to have it with me when i logged the application or is ok if i don't as i have to take a new test due the fact that the one i have date more than 3 years now.


I applied the 476 visa while I was in Australia with 417 visa. CO was allocated to me. I have no idea if I will have to leave and re-enter Australia once the 476 visa is granted. Anyway, it will be easy to do so even if it will be required.


----------



## ScarDeejay (Dec 5, 2013)

Thanks for the reply. Keep me posted when you hear from them.
Also when you say "leave and re-enter" does that mean you have to book a flight to leave Australia and book another one to come back?


----------



## keithau35 (Nov 21, 2013)

ScarDeejay said:


> Thanks for the reply. Keep me posted when you hear from them.
> Also when you say "leave and re-enter" does that mean you have to book a flight to leave Australia and book another one to come back?


You are welcome.
Yes, I heard of this. I am not sure but it seems they will give you a deadline to leave Australia for the grant of 476 visa. Some people said that Bali is a good choice.


----------



## Aquaa (Nov 19, 2013)

aqibafzaal said:


> Any good news yet ?


Not yet ..
An acknowledgment was sent to me after two days of submitting the required documents by CO. And the mail was NOT from CO but from Visa Finalization Team and they said that they will let me know once it gets close to the final stages.
keeping my fingers crossed ...
i submitted the required documents on 28th Nov ..
still waiting!
im in Australia and will probably have to exit and re-enter.
what about you?


----------



## rojerron (Feb 20, 2013)

Hi everyone,
I got the visa granted today. No words to express my happiness . Wish all the best for other.
And one more information to add. They told me to take the pcc from The UK, but i got visa granted even before i get the PCC from The UK. I waster 65 Pounds on that simply. Hope it will be useful in future.

Date of Visa Application 28 Aug 13: CO contacted 22 Nov 13; Medicals 3 Dec 13; 3;Visa Granted 09 Dec 13


----------



## aqibafzaal (Nov 26, 2013)

Aquaa said:


> Not yet ..
> An acknowledgment was sent to me after two days of submitting the required documents by CO. And the mail was NOT from CO but from Visa Finalization Team and they said that they will let me know once it gets close to the final stages.
> keeping my fingers crossed ...
> i submitted the required documents on 28th Nov ..
> ...


I hope you hear the good news before christams break and so do i  .
I have medicals tomorrow and uk pcc would be done by this week, so hopefully i will be done submitting the documents by friday. After that , fingers crossed.


----------



## aqibafzaal (Nov 26, 2013)

rojerron said:


> Hi everyone,
> I got the visa granted today. No words to express my happiness . Wish all the best for other.
> And one more information to add. They told me to take the pcc from The UK, but i got visa granted even before i get the PCC from The UK. I waster 65 Pounds on that simply. Hope it will be useful in future.
> 
> Date of Visa Application 28 Aug 13: CO contacted 22 Nov 13; Medicals 3 Dec 13; 3;Visa Granted 09 Dec 13


Congratulations rojerron  
Do you mind sharing your co name ?


----------



## rojerron (Feb 20, 2013)

aqibafzaal said:


> Congratulations rojerron
> Do you mind sharing your co name ?


yea Mark PANIZZA


----------



## ScarDeejay (Dec 5, 2013)

rojerron said:


> Hi everyone,
> I got the visa granted today. No words to express my happiness . Wish all the best for other.
> And one more information to add. They told me to take the pcc from The UK, but i got visa granted even before i get the PCC from The UK. I waster 65 Pounds on that simply. Hope it will be useful in future.
> 
> Date of Visa Application 28 Aug 13: CO contacted 22 Nov 13; Medicals 3 Dec 13; 3;Visa Granted 09 Dec 13


I would to know if they stamp your passport, send you a card or just an email that count as a visa.


----------



## rojerron (Feb 20, 2013)

ScarDeejay said:


> I would to know if they stamp your passport, send you a card or just an email that count as a visa.


No they wont stamp the visa in the passport. Just an email tht contain some visa information and the visa in pdf format


----------



## Esam123 (Aug 15, 2013)

How long does take for CO to contact u after u have submitted all the required information ?


----------



## aqibafzaal (Nov 26, 2013)

Esam123 said:


> How long does take for CO to contact u after u have submitted all the required information ?


After lodging application it takes about 3 months approximately. 
But if they ask for additional information after allocation of CO ,then after submitting that information they claim to contact you within 7 days but it can take longer too. hope it helps.


----------



## Aquaa (Nov 19, 2013)

Esam123 said:


> How long does take for CO to contact u after u have submitted all the required information ?


Hi Esam,
i was contacted by a CO on 22nd nov and he requested form 80 and 1221. submitted those on 27th Nov and recieved an acknowledgment on 2nd Dec, since i emailed those instead of attaching to my online application. 
havent heard from my CO since then. 
so now i even attached those to my online application. i hope i get to hear from him in this coming week.
fingers crossed!
how about yourself?


----------



## Esam123 (Aug 15, 2013)

Aquaa said:


> Hi Esam,
> i was contacted by a CO on 22nd nov and he requested form 80 and 1221. submitted those on 27th Nov and recieved an acknowledgment on 2nd Dec, since i emailed those instead of attaching to my online application.
> havent heard from my CO since then.
> so now i even attached those to my online application. i hope i get to hear from him in this coming week.
> ...


Hi Aquaa

i was contacted on 20th of Nov .he requested medical examination and form 80.i submitted everything by 10th of Dec ,but i did not get any acknowledgment .when u said acknowledgment what sort of acknowledgment u got ??am also waiting to hear from them :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Aquaa (Nov 19, 2013)

Esam123 said:


> Hi Aquaa
> 
> i was contacted on 20th of Nov .he requested medical examination and form 80.i submitted everything by 10th of Dec ,but i did not get any acknowledgment .when u said acknowledgment what sort of acknowledgment u got ??am also waiting to hear from them :fingerscrossed:


Hi,
i emailed the required documents to [email protected] on 27th Nov and recieved an automic reply right after sending it and on 2nd Dec i recieved an email from visa finalization team that we have recieved your documents and will contact you once your visa gets to the final stage.
thats it ...
still waiting for them to contact me!
fingers crossed !!!


----------



## Esam123 (Aug 15, 2013)

Aquaa said:


> Hi Esam,
> i was contacted by a CO on 22nd nov and he requested form 80 and 1221. submitted those on 27th Nov and recieved an acknowledgment on 2nd Dec, since i emailed those instead of attaching to my online application.
> havent heard from my CO since then.
> so now i even attached those to my online application. i hope i get to hear from him in this coming week.
> ...


Hi
For me I just attached the required documents to my immiaccount and sent an email to my co .I thought this is enough .isn't it?


----------



## Aquaa (Nov 19, 2013)

Esam123 said:


> Hi
> For me I just attached the required documents to my immiaccount and sent an email to my co .I thought this is enough .isn't it?


Hey Esaam,
did your CO gave you his personal email adress? because my CO did'nt ..
it was written in the email that you can attach your documents to your online application OR email them on the adress i mentioned in my previous post with CO's name in the 'subject' field and TRN etc etc in the email.
so i emailed them and last week i even attached them to my online application.


----------



## Esam123 (Aug 15, 2013)

Aquaa said:


> Hey Esaam,
> did your CO gave you his personal email adress? because my CO did'nt ..
> it was written in the email that you can attach your documents to your online application OR email them on the adress i mentioned in my previous post with CO's name in the 'subject' field and TRN etc etc in the email.
> so i emailed them and last week i even attached them to my online application.


Hi
Yes my co gave me his email .


----------



## Aquaa (Nov 19, 2013)

Esam123 said:


> Hi
> Yes my co gave me his email .


oh realy??
you are talking about that adelaide.gsm .... one?
or it was his own??


----------



## Esam123 (Aug 15, 2013)

Aquaa said:


> oh realy??
> you are talking about that adelaide.gsm .... one?
> or it was his own??


Hi 
It was his own email address .


----------



## Esam123 (Aug 15, 2013)

Anyone was asked by his Co to submit the signature page of form 80 ?


----------



## yanmeijiao8718 (Nov 20, 2013)

Esam123 said:


> Anyone was asked by his Co to submit the signature page of form 80 ?


Yes. You should submit all pages of form 80.

By the way, anyone was asked for evidence of health insurance? I dont know why my CO asked me for that as it is not in my check list. Feel confused...


----------



## yanmeijiao8718 (Nov 20, 2013)

Aquaa said:


> Great news!!
> my Co asked me to provide form 80 and 1221 along with my M.S transcript on 22nd nov.
> i have sent those yesterday and waiting for his response now
> Best of luck with your progress
> cheers!


Hi, How is your progress going? 
Did your CO ask for health insurance?


----------



## nrkrishna08 (Jul 29, 2013)

Hey I submittmed my docs on 9th September 2013 and still waiting for visa. I sent an email to Co 10 days ago and got a reply from finalization team that, wait we will let you know as quickly as possible. 

Dont know what to do?


----------



## Aquaa (Nov 19, 2013)

nrkrishna08 said:


> Hey I submittmed my docs on 9th September 2013 and still waiting for visa. I sent an email to Co 10 days ago and got a reply from finalization team that, wait we will let you know as quickly as possible.
> 
> Dont know what to do?


hey thats exactly my story..
do you mind sharing ur CO's name?


----------



## Aquaa (Nov 19, 2013)

yanmeijiao8718 said:


> Hi, How is your progress going?
> Did your CO ask for health insurance?


hi,
no he only asked me to provide form 80,1221 and my transcript.
why is he asking you for health insurance :/
are you in australia on some other visa??


----------



## smahajan03 (Dec 17, 2013)

Aquaa said:


> hey thats exactly my story..
> do you mind sharing ur CO's name?


mine is also EV

i sent mine on 14th, no reply since.


----------



## ScarDeejay (Dec 5, 2013)

keithau35 said:


> You are welcome.
> Yes, I heard of this. I am not sure but it seems they will give you a deadline to leave Australia for the grant of 476 visa. Some people said that Bali is a good choice.


Still no news for your visa application process?


----------



## yanmeijiao8718 (Nov 20, 2013)

nrkrishna08 said:


> Hey I submittmed my docs on 9th September 2013 and still waiting for visa. I sent an email to Co 10 days ago and got a reply from finalization team that, wait we will let you know as quickly as possible.
> 
> Dont know what to do?


Your case takes quite long time. You'd better send an email to your CO directly.
Even the people applied in August got visa already, you applied in May..


----------



## yanmeijiao8718 (Nov 20, 2013)

Aquaa said:


> hi,
> no he only asked me to provide form 80,1221 and my transcript.
> why is he asking you for health insurance :/
> are you in australia on some other visa??


No, I am not in Australia.
I don't know why. Just received an email asking for health insurance a few days after I submitted all the required documents(form 80, transcript, police check).


----------



## Moiz11 (Dec 20, 2013)

Hi, I am a new member. and i want to apply for this visa. my mind is blocked. can anyone help me how can i start and what i need to do step by step?


----------



## yanmeijiao8718 (Nov 20, 2013)

I got my visa today.

My timeline is...
Visa application: 05 Sep
Contacted by CO: 28 Nov
Documents submitted: 12 Dec
Visa granted: 20 Dec

Best luck to all of you :fingerscrossed:


----------



## yanmeijiao8718 (Nov 20, 2013)

Moiz11 said:


> Hi, I am a new member. and i want to apply for this visa. my mind is blocked. can anyone help me how can i start and what i need to do step by step?


Hi,
Please check the immi website and prepare the required documents first.


----------



## Esam123 (Aug 15, 2013)

Aquaa said:


> Hi Esam,
> i hav been following this thread from almost 2 months now..
> i applied for 476 on 20th august .. just found out that you also applied around the same time!
> have you heard from the CO yet??


Hi Aquaa 
Any updates from the finalization team ? I submitted all the required documents by 10th of Dec but still no update from them .what about u ?


----------



## Aquaa (Nov 19, 2013)

Esam123 said:


> Hi Aquaa
> Any updates from the finalization team ? I submitted all the required documents by 10th of Dec but still no update from them .what about u ?


Hey...
No not yet :/
i submitted all the required forms on 28th nov ..
recieved an acknowledgment in 2nd Dec and still waiting for the decision


----------



## Moiz11 (Dec 20, 2013)

yes! i just checked them out... I got confused if the IELTS test has to be in general only???

and is it required at the time of online application? cause i have an academic one!!! 

how long will it take for them to reply usually?

Thank you sooooooo much for ur reply


----------



## kubaza (Sep 24, 2013)

Hi all. I uploaded documents on 6th Dec and an auto mail was sent by council. Afterwards, i imported my application to VEVO and now, my application status is seen as "in progress".

I wonder if everything is ok to wait for the CO. 
Is there anything that i can do?
Is "in progress" ok?


----------



## Edinburgh (Dec 24, 2013)

*476 visa IELTS test*

Dear all,

Does anybody knows that I can use my academic IELTS score to apply for 476 Graduate Recognise visa? I already have my academic IELTS test result with minimum requirement for such category but bit confused because I saw we need General IELTS for 476 visa application. If anyone have idea about it could you help me please.


----------



## nrkrishna08 (Jul 29, 2013)

Aquaa said:


> hey thats exactly my story..
> do you mind sharing ur CO's name?



My CO name is EV. But I have received an email from Finalization team on November 25th. They have told me that, We will do as quickly as possible.


----------



## kubaza (Sep 24, 2013)

kubaza said:


> Hi all. I uploaded documents on 6th Dec and an auto mail was sent by council. Afterwards, i imported my application to VEVO and now, my application status is seen as "in progress".
> 
> I wonder if everything is ok to wait for the CO.
> Is there anything that i can do?
> Is "in progress" ok?


any ideas?

the people who are waiting for the CO, what is your status in online app. system?


----------



## Esam123 (Aug 15, 2013)

kubaza said:


> any ideas?
> 
> the people who are waiting for the CO, what is your status in online app. system?


Hi kubaza
the status of my application is same as yours " in progress " .


----------



## keithau35 (Nov 21, 2013)

I used the Academic IELTS result and my CO didn't request a General one.


----------



## Edinburgh (Dec 24, 2013)

keithau35 said:


> I used the Academic IELTS result and my CO didn't request a General one.


Hi dear 

Did they accept your academic IELTS result ? Any progress about your application ? Me, I am thinking to apply with my academic result but not sure they will accept it or not. If you have any idea please help me my friend.


----------



## keithau35 (Nov 21, 2013)

Edinburgh said:


> Hi dear
> 
> Did they accept your academic IELTS result ? Any progress about your application ? Me, I am thinking to apply with my academic result but not sure they will accept it or not. If you have any idea please help me my friend.


Hi. I applied with my Academic IELTS result, and the CO didn't say a word on it. In other words, he accepted it. What he asked for are police clearance and letter of degree completion.
I am still preparing the documents at this stage. Wish you all the best on your application.


----------



## yanmeijiao8718 (Nov 20, 2013)

Moiz11 said:


> yes! i just checked them out... I got confused if the IELTS test has to be in general only???
> 
> and is it required at the time of online application? cause i have an academic one!!!
> 
> ...



Hi, both academic and general results are fine. I used academic one at the time of application.
It usually takes 3 months to reply.
Best luck.


----------



## Taharqa (Jan 4, 2014)

Hi guys , I have just joined the forum after 4 month of just reading your posts. Thank you all for you helpful input which assisted me in lodging my 476 visa application on 5th of December. I just wanted to ask when does the status of the application changes from "In process". 
Thanks again


----------



## pai (Dec 28, 2013)

Hi guys,
My CO asked me for medical exam, form 80 and PCC on October 23, I have submitted these documents on 15th of November and have been waiting since. I'm really confused, why haven't they contacted me? Do you think I should inquire about my status?
Any answers would be appreciated.


----------



## nrkrishna08 (Jul 29, 2013)

Hi Guys,

Finally I have got my visa.

Wish you all the best to everyone...........

Regards

KRishna


----------



## Esam123 (Aug 15, 2013)

nrkrishna08 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Finally I have got my visa.
> 
> ...


Congrats ... 
Was there any changes in the immiaccount ?


----------



## kubaza (Sep 24, 2013)

I have submitted my application on immi account and waiting for the CO assignment. 
Would it be good to upload my resume to immi account? 
I have 1.5 years of work experience and i would like the CO to know that.
And is there any possibility to get deny to the visa? 
I have all the requierements and attached all necessary documents as what they should be.


----------



## Remo123 (Jul 4, 2013)

I am really confused about Australian cities and no one is helping me out. If someone has got some knowledge about Australian cities please comment on the following post. 

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...ustralia/304554-brisbane-melbourne-perth.html


----------



## klstdaw (Jan 7, 2014)

Hello Everyone!

This forum has been extremely helpful, and its what's prompted me to apply! So far I've applied for the 476 visa on the 5th of December along with a mate of mine, and we're currently awaiting appointment of a CO. I was just wondering..... Is it possible to add a family member as well??? My sister qualifies for this visa as well, so i don't know if it's possible to add her along with my application ( since we haven't been appointed with a CO yet), or would she have to apply on her own???? ANY info. would be greatly appreciated


----------



## prasadbc9 (Jun 1, 2013)

kubaza said:


> I have submitted my application on immi account and waiting for the CO assignment.
> Would it be good to upload my resume to immi account?
> I have 1.5 years of work experience and i would like the CO to know that.
> And is there any possibility to get deny to the visa?
> I have all the requierements and attached all necessary documents as what they should be.


Hi Kubaza,
They dnt care about ur experience and even that is not a requirement to get visa quickly. So make sure to attach the documents only they have asked. When you go to OZ you will see, overseas experience will not be an advantage. They most of time asking OZ experience.


----------



## prasadbc9 (Jun 1, 2013)

Remo123 said:


> I am really confused about Australian cities and no one is helping me out. If someone has got some knowledge about Australian cities please comment on the following post.
> 
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...ustralia/304554-brisbane-melbourne-perth.html


I don't know your background. But I say if you like multicultural area, Melbourne is the best place to live. But I suggest try the city which is more demand in your job field.


----------



## prasadbc9 (Jun 1, 2013)

Hi friends!!
Want some info about, how to apply visa for partner after granting the 476 visa?
Has anyone had apply visa for partner after granting the visa??

Cheers!!


----------



## aqibafzaal (Nov 26, 2013)

Hi Guys,

I have been granted Visa today.


----------



## ScarDeejay (Dec 5, 2013)

aqibafzaal said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I have been granted Visa today.


Hi mate i would like to know if i can launch the application of this visa while I'm in Australia. Or i can launch it now while i am outside Australia then get it grand while i'm there. 
This is because i will be traveling there in march for a short term work experience.


----------



## ScarDeejay (Dec 5, 2013)

@ aqibafzaal Congratulation on your 476 grant hope you find work very soon in Australia.


----------



## aqibafzaal (Nov 26, 2013)

ScarDeejay said:


> Hi mate i would like to know if i can launch the application of this visa while I'm in Australia. Or i can launch it now while i am outside Australia then get it grand while i'm there.
> This is because i will be traveling there in march for a short term work experience.


Hi,

"If you have a ‘No further stay’ condition on your visa, you cannot apply for a new visa while you are in Australia, except in extremely limited circumstances. You must leave Australia no later than the date on which your visa ends." I hope this will help you. 
I think in your case it will be better to lodge the application outside australia and meanwhile you can visit australia for your short term work experience while they will also process your application.


----------



## kubaza (Sep 24, 2013)

aqibafzaal said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I have been granted Visa today.


aqibafzaal, congrats first. When did you apply for the visa?


----------



## aqibafzaal (Nov 26, 2013)

kubaza said:


> aqibafzaal, congrats first. When did you apply for the visa?


Hi,

Thank you. my timeline is following 
Aplication lodged date: 10th sept , CO allocated on 04 December , Docs Submitted on 16th dec and visa grant on 8th jan 2014


----------



## VChiri (Nov 2, 2013)

Hi guys 

Just thought for the sake of keeping each other informed I got CO contact today, initials BB. I applied for 476 23 September 2013.


----------



## klstdaw (Jan 7, 2014)

Hello everyone!

I was just wondering if any of the people on this forum who were granted a visa, actually flew to Australia yet!?? What are the work prospects there??

Has anyone been granted a job, or strong interest from any company after applying with a 476 visa online???

my major is mechanical engineering, with only a 5 month work experience as a Research Assistant in a Malaysian university, a three month internship in an Oil & Gas consultant company, and three months training on CNC/CADCAM software

thnx


----------



## keithau35 (Nov 21, 2013)

klstdaw said:


> Hello everyone!
> 
> I was just wondering if any of the people on this forum who were granted a visa, actually flew to Australia yet!?? What are the work prospects there??
> 
> ...


I arrived at Perth with working holiday visa, then I got a Biomedical Engineer job after 3 months. I had 2 interviews from 2 companies in that period of time, I failed the first and I succeeded the second.

476 visa definitely helps. My bosses were willing to hire me and train me, because I can work a foreseeable long time in the company. They trust me that I can work another 1.5 years even the limit of working holiday visa is reached. And they believe that I can get PR after 476 visa.

I am still on my working holiday visa, and I will submit all documents requested by CO in the coming 2 days.


----------



## ScarDeejay (Dec 5, 2013)

keithau35 said:


> I arrived at Perth with working holiday visa, then I got a Biomedical Engineer job after 3 months. I had 2 interviews from 2 companies in that period of time, I failed the first and I succeeded the second.
> 
> 476 visa definitely helps. My bosses were willing to hire me and train me, because I can work a foreseeable long time in the company. They trust me that I can work another 1.5 years even the limit of working holiday visa is reached. And they believe that I can get PR after 476 visa.
> 
> I am still on my working holiday visa, and I will submit all documents requested by CO in the coming 2 days.


Hi mate, do you have a 476 visa already or you are still waiting for the grant. Ans is it possible to have two visa at the same time?


----------



## keithau35 (Nov 21, 2013)

ScarDeejay said:


> Hi mate, do you have a 476 visa already or you are still waiting for the grant. Ans is it possible to have two visa at the same time?


Hi, I have 417 visa and I am in progress to the grant of 476 visa. I have heard from the CO and I will upload the documents requested soon.

As I know, you can have many visa applications in one time, but you can have only one visa with you at a time. In other words, my 417 visa will be terminated once the 476 visa comes to be effective.


----------



## ScarDeejay (Dec 5, 2013)

ok cool what did you get for your IELTS test.
i'm planning to take one on the 1st of February. However, do you think it would be better to take the test here in the UK or do it in Aussi while i'm there with my working holiday visa?


----------



## Esam123 (Aug 15, 2013)

keithau35 said:


> I arrived at Perth with working holiday visa, then I got a Biomedical Engineer job after 3 months. I had 2 interviews from 2 companies in that period of time, I failed the first and I succeeded the second.
> 
> 476 visa definitely helps. My bosses were willing to hire me and train me, because I can work a foreseeable long time in the company. They trust me that I can work another 1.5 years even the limit of working holiday visa is reached. And they believe that I can get PR after 476 visa.
> 
> I am still on my working holiday visa, and I will submit all documents requested by CO in the coming 2 days.


Hi 

Thanks for sharing .do u mind sharing what wesites u used to get these interviews and do u recommend to go to Australia before having a job offer ?


----------



## klstdaw (Jan 7, 2014)

keithau35 said:


> I arrived at Perth with working holiday visa, then I got a Biomedical Engineer job after 3 months. I had 2 interviews from 2 companies in that period of time, I failed the first and I succeeded the second.
> 
> 476 visa definitely helps. My bosses were willing to hire me and train me, because I can work a foreseeable long time in the company. They trust me that I can work another 1.5 years even the limit of working holiday visa is reached. And they believe that I can get PR after 476 visa.
> 
> I am still on my working holiday visa, and I will submit all documents requested by CO in the coming 2 days.




thanks for the info keithau35! very helpful!


----------



## LynGamboa (Jan 15, 2014)

Esam123 said:


> Hi
> 
> Thanks for sharing .do u mind sharing what wesites u used to get these interviews and do u recommend to go to Australia before having a job offer ?


Hi Esam123 and keithau35,

I hope you can share your job hunting tips on how you found a job in Australia, specifically Perth.

As for me, I'll be arriving in Perth on January 23, 2014. BTW I booked MNL-KL, KL-PERTH with 40kgs baggage and total fare was 13K. I'll be staying at Morley because there is an Iglesia Ni Cristo community there (I'm an INC member). I was recently granted 476 Visa. I graduated with a BS Materials Engineering degree from UP Diiman but my work experience is mostly sales so I'm a little nervous if I'll be able to get a decent job in Perth. My back up plan is to work as a restaurant crew in Hungry Jacks or McDonalds, haha! Anyone here know how much they pay per hour for blue collared jobs like that? lol.

Took IELTS on Aug 17 2013
IELTS Result came on Aug 30 2013 (OB: 8.0)
Application filed and Initial Docs submitted on Sept 9 2013
CO Contacted on Dec 5 2013
Medical and Police Clearance Uploaded on Dec 20 2013
Visa Granted on Jan 6 2013
Flight to Perth Australia Jan 23 2014 

Good luck to all of us!


----------



## keithau35 (Nov 21, 2013)

ScarDeejay said:


> ok cool what did you get for your IELTS test.
> i'm planning to take one on the 1st of February. However, do you think it would be better to take the test here in the UK or do it in Aussi while i'm there with my working holiday visa?


For my academic IELTS, I got 8.5 in listening, 8 in reading, 6 in both writing and speaking. As I remember, 476 visa requires only four 6s.

If I am in your situation, I would prefer taking IELTS in Hong Kong instead of Australia as I would feel more comfortable. But I have to admit that I have an obvious improvement in English ability after living a period of time in Australia.


----------



## keithau35 (Nov 21, 2013)

Esam123 said:


> Hi
> 
> Thanks for sharing .do u mind sharing what wesites u used to get these interviews and do u recommend to go to Australia before having a job offer ?


I had my first interview through application on SEEK - Australia's no. 1 jobs, employment, career and recruitment site

For my second interview, I found the company website randomly and luckily on Yellow Pages® | Your Local Australian Business Directory

I applied through the company website, neglecting the requirement of PR. And my bosses were kindly offering me an interview, a 3 days trial work without pay, and finally a contract.

I would suggest to provide an contactable Australian phone number on the resume.


----------



## Esam123 (Aug 15, 2013)

LynGamboa said:


> Hi Esam123 and keithau35,
> 
> I hope you can share your job hunting tips on how you found a job in Australia, specifically Perth.
> 
> ...


Hi 
Am not in Australia .still waiting for the 476 vis grant:fingerscrossed:


----------



## kubaza (Sep 24, 2013)

Applied on 6th December. 2 weeks before, a fortune-teller woman told me that, i would get the news 12 days later, today. The news that i am waiting for, the CO assignment.But no news yet...

So, come on 476 applicants!! anyone CO assigned? what are your application dates?


----------



## ScarDeejay (Dec 5, 2013)

@ kubaza, I'm glad you applied a last week. I hope you get your CO soon, I'm just wandering what was your ielts score?


----------



## kubaza (Sep 24, 2013)

ScarDeejay said:


> @ kubaza, I'm glad you applied a last week. I hope you get your CO soon, I'm just wandering what was your ielts score?


what do you mean by "a last week"? my ielts is 6.5.


----------



## ScarDeejay (Dec 5, 2013)

Sorry I mean a month ago


----------



## Esam123 (Aug 15, 2013)

Hi All
I am just wondering ,is 6 month waiting for 476 visa normal ? Anyone having the same situation ?


----------



## kubaza (Sep 24, 2013)

Esam123 said:


> Hi All
> I am just wondering ,is 6 month waiting for 476 visa normal ? Anyone having the same situation ?


how did you apply? online? and if online, did you login to immiaccount? what is your status?


----------



## rojerron (Feb 20, 2013)

Hi everyone ,

Do the countdown (18 months period) starts from the date of visa grand. I got the visa 476 one month back and planning to leave next month. I heard from some one,that it will start from the date of arrival in Australia. if so how would we able to kw the expiry date once we entered Australia. will they print on the passport or should we count by ourselves.

Thanks


----------



## nrkrishna08 (Jul 29, 2013)

Esam123 said:


> Hi All
> I am just wondering ,is 6 month waiting for 476 visa normal ? Anyone having the same situation ?


It took about 9 months for me............... So dont worry you will hear good news..................


----------



## kubaza (Sep 24, 2013)

no CO assignments today?


----------



## Esam123 (Aug 15, 2013)

nrkrishna08 said:


> It took about 9 months for me............... So dont worry you will hear good news..................


Thanks for quick reply .I thought 7mnths is the processing period for this visa


----------



## nrkrishna08 (Jul 29, 2013)

rojerron said:


> Hi everyone ,
> 
> Do the countdown (18 months period) starts from the date of visa grand. I got the visa 476 one month back and planning to leave next month. I heard from some one,that it will start from the date of arrival in Australia. if so how would we able to kw the expiry date once we entered Australia. will they print on the passport or should we count by ourselves.
> 
> Thanks



Hello,

I hope, Immi dept clearly mentioned on visa grant notice that, stay period from date of first arrival.


----------



## rojerron (Feb 20, 2013)

Hi krishna,
thanks for confirming even i have seen this in the immi grand page. but when i checked in the entitlement page Visa Entitlement Verification Online (VEVO) ,once u enter your details they will show the grand date, expiry date n every thing related to our visa. over there it is mentioned the expiry date, which start 18 months from the date of visa grand. which worried me at the moment. Please do check in u r as well if possible.,.. n thanks so much.




nrkrishna08 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I hope, Immi dept clearly mentioned on visa grant notice that, stay period from date of first arrival.


----------



## Esam123 (Aug 15, 2013)

Hi All 
Has anyone of u guys had to wait for his visa grant for more than 7months ?


----------



## VChiri (Nov 2, 2013)

Esam123 said:


> Hi All Has anyone of u guys had to wait for his visa grant for more than 7months ?


I had to wait 3months to get a CO allocation only thing delaying me getting grant is haven't submitted medicals otherwise I haven't seen on this thread someone who has taken 7months to get grant I think on average it's about 4months to get grant. 7 would be worst case scenario


----------



## nrkrishna08 (Jul 29, 2013)

VChiri said:


> I had to wait 3months to get a CO allocation only thing delaying me getting grant is haven't submitted medicals otherwise I haven't seen on this thread someone who has taken 7months to get grant I think on average it's about 4months to get grant. 7 would be worst case scenario


For me , 9 months


----------



## LynGamboa (Jan 15, 2014)

Hi guys  Anybody here from the Philippines who is going to Australia or who was gone to Australia already? Is it correct that we only have to present our passport and visa grant letter to the immigration letter at the NAIA terminal and at the immigration in Australia airport? No need to get anything from POEA or OWWA since we have no employer yet? No need to have return ticket too because our 476 visa entitles us to work/travel/study for 18 months (also multi-entry) right?


All my 476 co applicants say that we need only passport and visa grant notice but my parents just want me to prepare for the immigration officer. To what extent will they question the authenticity of our Skilled Recognized Graduate Visa?

Any info will be much appreciate. Thanks


----------



## dhina_cool (Nov 28, 2013)

Hi 

does mobile computing, computer science related degrees( MASTERS) qualify for 476 visa? it is not listed on the site.


----------



## kubaza (Sep 24, 2013)

Any CO assignment around here? Come onn...=/


----------



## kubaza (Sep 24, 2013)

Hey expats, my CO is assigned today. I hope you all achieve what you expect. I applied on 6th December. Good luck to all


----------



## klstdaw (Jan 7, 2014)

Hey everyone!

and congrats Kubaza!!!! I was assigned a CO an hour ago!!!!!!!!! really excited, i lodged my application on the 5th of December, Al7amdulilllaaah, best of luck to everyone, looks like they've stepped up the response time!!


----------



## klstdaw (Jan 7, 2014)

LynGamboa said:


> Hi guys  Anybody here from the Philippines who is going to Australia or who was gone to Australia already? Is it correct that we only have to present our passport and visa grant letter to the immigration letter at the NAIA terminal and at the immigration in Australia airport? No need to get anything from POEA or OWWA since we have no employer yet? No need to have return ticket too because our 476 visa entitles us to work/travel/study for 18 months (also multi-entry) right?
> 
> 
> All my 476 co applicants say that we need only passport and visa grant notice but my parents just want me to prepare for the immigration officer. To what extent will they question the authenticity of our Skilled Recognized Graduate Visa?
> ...


Hey Lyn, I'm not sure about the departure criteria from the Philippines, but I'm pretty sure that you would not require a return ticket to be allowed to enter Australia on this specific visa, I believe that requirement is mostly reserved for tourist visas and other short term visas


----------



## Aquaa (Nov 19, 2013)

Esam123 said:


> Hi All
> I am just wondering ,is 6 month waiting for 476 visa normal ? Anyone having the same situation ?


mine is 5 months now ...
really hope to get a grant soon ..
but i thought its because my wife and son are also included in my application...
may thats the reason for delay :/
how about you?


----------



## Aquaa (Nov 19, 2013)

nrkrishna08 said:


> It took about 9 months for me............... So dont worry you will hear good news..................


Hey,
thats alot of time mannn ...
did they correspond after you submitted the required docs??


----------



## Esam123 (Aug 15, 2013)

Hi all 
I have just been granted the visa but I have one concern it says that the visa is valid till 23/07/2015 .that is exactly 18 months from today .is that normal ?


----------



## nrkrishna08 (Jul 29, 2013)

Esam123 said:


> Hi all
> I have just been granted the visa but I have one concern it says that the visa is valid till 23/07/2015 .that is exactly 18 months from today .is that normal ?



What are all they have mentioned.?

Is there any stay period column? B'Coz in my visa they have mentioned on it like, 18 months from the date of arrival....


----------



## Guest (Jan 23, 2014)

Esam123 said:


> Hi all
> I have just been granted the visa but I have one concern it says that the visa is valid till 23/07/2015 .that is exactly 18 months from today .is that normal ?


 Yes. How long did you think it would be valid?

http://www.immi.gov.au/Visas/Pages/476.aspx
How long your visa lasts
A Skilled — Recognised Graduate visa (subclass 476) is valid for *up to *18 months


----------



## Esam123 (Aug 15, 2013)

_shel said:


> Yes. How long did you think it would be valid?
> 
> Skilledâ€”Recognised Graduate visa (subclass 476)
> How long your visa lasts
> A Skilled — Recognised Graduate visa (subclass 476) is valid for *up to *18 months


Hi
Thanks for the quick reponse
I know it is an 18months visa .but there is another date which says that "must not arrive after" mine is on 27/05/2013
The 18 months should start from that date not from the same date the visa was granted .


----------



## Guest (Jan 23, 2014)

Ahhh yes, you can not enter the country to start your 18 months after that date but you can enter the day before that day and will be stamped for 18 months to stay ok?


----------



## Esam123 (Aug 15, 2013)

_shel said:


> Ahhh yes, you can not enter the country to start your 18 months after that date but you can enter the day before that day and will be stamped for 18 months to stay ok?


What u mean is if I enter Australia before 27 /05/2014 I will be granted 18 months stay .but if I arrive to Australia after 27/05/2014 I will not get the 18months .but I will get from the day I arrive to the day the validity of the visa ends .right ?????

Visa details 
Must not arrive after 27/05/2014
Visa is valid until 23 /07/2015
Visa period 18months stay in each arrival


----------



## ScarDeejay (Dec 5, 2013)

@Hazizk,
Hi mate i'm currently in Manchester and i am in the process of lodging the 476 visa all i required before launching the procedure is the ielts so, let me know if you already score a minimum of 6 in all the 4 modules of the ielts.


----------



## hazizk (Jan 23, 2014)

ScarDeejay said:


> @Hazizk,
> Hi mate i'm currently in Manchester and i am in the process of lodging the 476 visa all i required before launching the procedure is the ielts so, let me know if you already score a minimum of 6 in all the 4 modules of the ielts.


You mean that you applied without having the actual degree in hand?

I did Ielts-academic 3 months ago (for other reasons) with 7.5 I think that should still be valid.


----------



## ScarDeejay (Dec 5, 2013)

hazizk said:


> You mean that you applied without having the actual degree in hand?
> 
> I did Ielts-academic 3 months ago (for other reasons) with 7.5 I think that should still be valid.


I already have my Degree Certificated i graduate December 2013 so i can lodge the application. However, as i did not score 6 in every modules of the ielts i have to resit the test on the 1st of February. What was your score on the all the 4 modules.


----------



## dibs450 (Nov 12, 2013)

ScarDeejay said:


> @Hazizk,
> Hi mate i'm currently in Manchester and i am in the process of lodging the 476 visa all i required before launching the procedure is the ielts so, let me know if you already score a minimum of 6 in all the 4 modules of the ielts.


you must achieve a score of at least 6 in each of the four components of the International English Language Testing System (IELTS) or another language test and score specified by the Minister for Immigration and Border Protection. You must complete your test before you apply. 
The IELTS has an academic test and a general training test. You need only take the general training test.


----------



## wmlee (Jan 25, 2014)

Hey guys, I am planning to apply for this visa and have read through almost all post to get a good grasp of the application process, however there are still some queries which I hope you guys can help me on...

1) Did any of you tried using 'My Health Declarations' *before* lodging your visa application? Will it speed up the process?

2) Correct me if I am wrong, I can only apply for this visa *outside* of Australia and I have to be outside of Australia when the visa is granted as well. If I am in Australia during grant of visa, I have to leave Australia and re enter Australia for this visa 476 to take effect?

Thanks in advance! 

p.s.: this marks my first post on this forum! :juggle:


----------



## klstdaw (Jan 7, 2014)

Hello everyone,

I've taken my health assessment from an approved clininc in Muscat, Oman last Thursday. Unfortunately there isn't a single clinic in Oman, or the Entire Middle East for that matter, that is equipped with eMedical. I was just contacted by the clinic a few minutes ago and they asked me whether I would like them to send the results to the nearest Australian embassy ( which is in the UAE), or directly to Australia..... Could anyone pleaaaseee advise me on this asap??? which option is quickest????


----------



## Guest (Jan 25, 2014)

I would have it sent to Australia as you local high commission wont be processing it but which office in Australia I do not know!


----------



## keithau35 (Nov 21, 2013)

wmlee said:


> Hey guys, I am planning to apply for this visa and have read through almost all post to get a good grasp of the application process, however there are still some queries which I hope you guys can help me on...
> 
> 1) Did any of you tried using 'My Health Declarations' *before* lodging your visa application? Will it speed up the process?
> 
> ...


Hi.
I applied 476 visa when I was in Australia with my 417 visa. I heard of the leave and re-enter issue, I don't think it is a problem for me even if it is true.


----------



## Guest (Jan 26, 2014)

keithau35 said:


> Hi.
> I applied 476 visa when I was in Australia with my 417 visa. I heard of the leave and re-enter issue, I don't think it is a problem for me even if it is true.


Skilled—Recognised Graduate visa (subclass 476)
_You must be outside Australia when you apply for this visa and when the visa is decided, unless you are a New Zealand citizen who holds a Special Category visa (subclass 444). A New Zealand citizen who holds a Special Category visa (subclass 444) can be in or outside Australia when the visa is decided._

This is an offshore visa. You must be offshore for grant.


----------



## keithau35 (Nov 21, 2013)

_shel said:


> Skilled—Recognised Graduate visa (subclass 476)
> _You must be outside Australia when you apply for this visa and when the visa is decided, unless you are a New Zealand citizen who holds a Special Category visa (subclass 444). A New Zealand citizen who holds a Special Category visa (subclass 444) can be in or outside Australia when the visa is decided._
> 
> This is an offshore visa. You must be offshore for grant.



Thank you for providing an up-to-date information. I applied 476 visa onshore on 2nd Aug 2013. It was okay. I would say the Department of Immigration changed the 476 visa rules when it brought a new interface to its website.


----------



## Guest (Jan 26, 2014)

keithau35 said:


> Thank you for providing an up-to-date information. I applied 476 visa onshore on 2nd Aug 2013. It was okay. I would say the Department of Immigration changed the 476 visa rules when it brought a new interface to its website.


 Have you been granted your visa yet?


----------



## klstdaw (Jan 7, 2014)

Hello everyone,

I'm confused with a question in form 80 where they ask you of address in Australia, where you can be contacted. To be honest, if i'm granted this visa, there is a strong possibility that i may stay with a distant relative of mine until which point i am able to find employment, and it's one thing to provide their residential address, but i would feel very uncomfortable to ask them about questions such as date of birth/place of birth/ nationality etc. Would providing this information really increase my chances of getting a 476 visa by any degree?? or would it hurt my chances if i leave Q22(Personal contacts in Australia) blank???


----------



## Guest (Jan 29, 2014)

If you have contacts you must put them down. They will also want an address even if it is a distant relative or hotel. If they discover you have contacts and did not tell them they can make false assumptions about why you hid that information.


----------



## Esam123 (Aug 15, 2013)

Hi all
I am still confused about the visa grant .i got my visa granted on 23 January 2014 ,in the grant it says this visa is valid till 23 July 2015 ,and there is another date which says enter before 27 May 2014 .I am planning to go to Australia before 27 May 2014 ,my concern is when i arrive to Australia will i still be getting the 18 months on my visa or my visa will end on 23 July 2015 .


----------



## Guest (Jan 29, 2014)

What does it say on your visa. The 23rd July date, does that say valid until or do not enter after?


----------



## Esam123 (Aug 15, 2013)

_shel said:


> What does it say on your visa. The 23rd July date, does that say valid until or do not enter after?


 it says both valid till 23 July:frusty: and do not enter before 27 may


----------



## Esam123 (Aug 15, 2013)

here is the details of the visa :
visa grant : 23 January 2014 
visa expiry date : 23 July 2015
must not arrive after 23 July 2015
enter before date 27 May 2014


----------



## Guest (Jan 30, 2014)

Right for most visas you can enter until the 'do not enter after' date and your clock starts the day you enter. Though after that date the travel part expires. Meaning you can enter and start your 18 months up until the day before but do not expect to go on holiday or go visit your mum during your stay.


----------



## Esam123 (Aug 15, 2013)

so if i enter before 27 May 2014 i will get 18 months .right ????


----------



## nrkrishna08 (Jul 29, 2013)

Esam123 said:


> so if i enter before 27 May 2014 i will get 18 months .right ????


yes


----------



## klstdaw (Jan 7, 2014)

Hello everyone!

Al7amdulillah, i was granted my visa today!!! :bounce::bounce:eace:eace::lol: :lol::fencing::fencing::dance::dance:

my details are as follows:


Date of Application: 05 December 2013
CO allocation : 22 January 2013
Documents uploaded: 4 February 2014
Visa Grant : 6th February 2014


Seems like the new system really speeds things up! I can't tell you guys how grateful i am for this forum, everyone here has been extremely helpful and it's been a positive outlet to vent out some anxiety!! Wish everyone best of luck with their applications!!

special thanks to shel!!!


----------



## kubaza (Sep 24, 2013)

klstdaw said:


> Hello everyone!
> 
> Al7amdulillah, i was granted my visa today!!! :bounce::bounce:eace:eace::lol: :lol::fencing::fencing::dance::dance:
> 
> ...


:hug: congrats my friend. I have almost the same dates like you, just uploaded docs on 5th and waiting reply from CO. I know how u feelin... This process really made me tired caus of paperwork and finally its gonna be over. :tea:


----------



## VChiri (Nov 2, 2013)

Thought i would share my timeline for getting my 476 visa

Sumbitted Application: 28 September 2013
CO Allocation: 10 Jan 2014
PCC: 10 October 2013
Medicals: 29 Jan 2014
Grant: 30 Jan 2014
Latest date of first entry: 21 October 2014

Wishing all those in this thread who are waiting well for their visa.


----------



## saqi007 (Feb 9, 2014)

Hello everyone!!, is there any one who could tell me whats the best way to contact CO, I mean I received email from CO for medical and PCC on 17 th and I am unable to submit PCC within time frame which is 28 days. I have three pdf files and all of them show contact email as [email protected] but I am confused which email I have to use to contact CO. CO sent me email with his personal email and in pdf it says contact using [email protected]. Application sumbit 15th Nov 13, CO 17th JAN 14 medical 22nd JAN. anyone contacted and got reply directly from CO or sa.temproray departemnt?


----------



## VChiri (Nov 2, 2013)

saqi007 said:


> Hello everyone!!, is there any one who could tell me whats the best way to contact CO, I mean I received email from CO for medical and PCC on 17 th and I am unable to submit PCC within time frame which is 28 days. I have three pdf files and all of them show contact email as [email protected] but I am confused which email I have to use to contact CO. CO sent me email with his personal email and in pdf it says contact using [email protected]. Application sumbit 15th Nov 13, CO 17th JAN 14 medical 22nd JAN. anyone contacted and got reply directly from CO or sa.temproray departemnt?


You can reply to the COs email address or to the Sa.tempory.graduate email they will respond to both.
All the best


----------



## VChiri (Nov 2, 2013)

saqi007 said:


> when u submitted documents, did u write email to CO or department that u submitted documents or they they get notified automatically?


I emailed CO and got a response from sa.temporary.graduate from someone different from CO but in visa finalization team my visa was even granted by someone different from the first two. So I think when you send an email it always ends in one central location for processing.


----------



## keithau35 (Nov 21, 2013)

saqi007 said:


> when u submitted documents, did u write email to CO or department that u submitted documents or they they get notified automatically?


From my experience, I sent email to [email protected], waited for 2 weeks and had no reply.
And then I sent the same email to CO ([email protected]), I had reply from another CO in finalization team after two days. And what she read and quoted was my second email.


----------



## saqi007 (Feb 9, 2014)

i think best way is send email to both CC to CO, I sent email 3 weeks ago to CO no reply then sent email to sa.temp and CO both week ago and still no reply..


----------



## kubaza (Sep 24, 2013)

yess.... at last, i got the visa. replied email to CO last week and they send an email which is explaning my 476 visa =) So, there is no date to get in australia after... when im able to get in there? 

"must enter australia until 24 Jan 2015"
"visa granted on 10 feb 2014"
and?


----------



## kubaza (Sep 24, 2013)

so when can i enter australia?


----------



## klstdaw (Jan 7, 2014)

kubaza said:


> so when can i enter australia?


Congrattttzzzz Kubaza!! really happy for you man!! basically, you can now enter Australia at which ever time you want, you can purchase your ticket now if you wished, but they've given you until January of next year to make that first entry to Australia, after which the 18 month period will start. So you can now plan your leave to Australia at your own pace!!


----------



## kubaza (Sep 24, 2013)

thanks klstdaw. I also mailed to [email protected] and they told me the same that i can enter anytime. i am booking my ticket for 1st of March. Lets see =)
lane:


----------



## dibs450 (Nov 12, 2013)

finally the wait is over.... Visa granted... woohooo...


----------



## mraymen (Feb 20, 2014)

*Visa Gran*

Guys I was not going to post. I came across this forum a couple of times and read a couple of posts. I realized this is important to you, so I decided to register and share my experience. I got the visa today and here is my timeline:

26/Jan/2014: Application.
07/Feb/2014: CO Assignment and request for additional docs (PCC, Forms: 60, 1221)
15/Feb/2014: Submitted Docs (weekend).
20/Feb/2014: Grant.

Total: 24 days.


----------



## ereskigal (Jul 24, 2013)

I was confused with the "Only apply from outside Australia" since I am in Australia on a WHV right now and want to transit into SGV. So I contacted the Immigration Office. Here is the reply, for everyone. If it was already answered, sorry for the inconvenience:
Dear Client,

Thank you for your correspondence.

Please note, you are eligible to lodge this application within Australia but you must ensure that you and any migrating family members on your application are outside of Australia for the grant of the visa. A Bridging visa is not associated with this visa when lodging the application within Australia.


----------



## saqi007 (Feb 9, 2014)

visa applicaon: 9 Nov 2013
CO: 17 Jan 14
Doc submited:10 Feb 14 medical, PCC
Visa grant 20 Feb 14


----------



## Edinburgh (Dec 24, 2013)

Hello Guys

Some good news today. Australian Immigration had granted 476 VISA for me. The processing time is too short. Don't know may be they have speed up the processing time for these kind of VISA. Below are my details:-

Visa Application : 1 Jan 2014
IELTS : Academic ( Sat almost 2 and half year before).
CO contact : 28 Jan 2014
PC and Medical report : 17 Feb 2014
Visa Grant: 21 Feb 2014
First Entry till : 30 Jan 2015

Hope this Helps for You all. Best of luck for all and many thanks for the expatforum.


----------



## Aquaa (Nov 19, 2013)

Hi people,
I applied on 22nd August 2013, got CO on 21st nov, submitted all the documents
On 12th Dec ... And still not granted a visa!
Anyone else with same situation??
Its been 6 months now since i applied :/


----------



## rojerron (Feb 20, 2013)

Hi everyone,

At last I reached victoria ,Australia. Thanks for all the support and help that I received. I have stated applying for jobs its been 3 week, as of now not much response apart from 2 calls from agencies. am looking for job in electronics or technical support by profession I completed masters in Electronics Engineering.
Could someone guide me where to search jobs and whts the best way.
Thanks once again n all the best for others.


----------



## VChiri (Nov 2, 2013)

rojerron said:


> Hi everyone, At last I reached victoria ,Australia. Thanks for all the support and help that I received. I have stated applying for jobs its been 3 week, as of now not much response apart from 2 calls from agencies. am looking for job in electronics or technical support by profession I completed masters in Electronics Engineering. Could someone guide me where to search jobs and whts the best way. Thanks once again n all the best for others.


Please let us know how your job search is going on 476. Maybe also try gumtree n yellow pages n lastly the obvious seek.com.


----------



## ohoker (Mar 10, 2014)

*Software Engineering for Recognised graduate shceme*



I am doing BEng software engineering from university of Greenwich which is listed university for Recognised graduate shceme visa requirement. but I am confused is software engineering eligible for this visa.


----------



## dibs450 (Nov 12, 2013)

ohoker said:


> I am doing BEng software engineering from university of Greenwich which is listed university for Recognised graduate shceme visa requirement. but I am confused is software engineering eligible for this visa.


Yes software engineer are eligible for this visa..


----------



## VChiri (Nov 2, 2013)

ohoker said:


> I am doing BEng software engineering from university of Greenwich which is listed university for Recognised graduate shceme visa requirement. but I am confused is software engineering eligible for this visa.


Hi 

I didn't see software engineers on the list of recognized degrees but have a look at the list and double check here is the URL.
http://www.immi.gov.au/Visas/Pages/476.aspx

All the best


----------



## fzrashid (Mar 11, 2013)

VChiri said:


> Hi
> 
> I didn't see software engineers on the list of recognized degrees but have a look at the list and double check here is the URL.
> Skilledâ€”Recognised Graduate visa (subclass 476)
> ...


I concur with VChiri, Software Engineers are not in the list. However, one of my friend who is an aerospace engineer (closely related to mechanical engineering) got the VISA. I'm not sure if Software Engineering can be related to any of the recognized degree, as it basically falls under Computer Science which is not an Engineering discipline.


----------



## dibs450 (Nov 12, 2013)

fzrashid said:


> I concur with VChiri, Software Engineers are not in the list. However, one of my friend who is an aerospace engineer (closely related to mechanical engineering) got the VISA. I'm not sure if Software Engineering can be related to any of the recognized degree, as it basically falls under Computer Science which is not an Engineering discipline.


Hi,
I am a software engineer and i got the visa.. just check whether the degree given by ur uni is from an engg discipline..


----------



## fzrashid (Mar 11, 2013)

dibs450 said:


> Hi,
> I am a software engineer and i got the visa.. just check whether the degree given by ur uni is from an engg discipline..


Wow, congratulation. Guess you won't know unless you actually apply.


----------



## dibs450 (Nov 12, 2013)

fzrashid said:


> Wow, congratulation. Guess you won't know unless you actually apply.


Thank you.. anyone software engg or pursuing acs related course.. can contact me for help.. i will be happy to help u guys..


----------



## The_Dark (Oct 6, 2013)

*Thanks for a little hope*

Hey Keith Thanks for a little hope , I got 476 visa in February but I am a bit reluctant to go to Australia as most people says that No one give a jobs on this type of visa ,Its good to hear about your experience , I should definitely give it a chance. Cheers 




keithau35 said:


> I arrived at Perth with working holiday visa, then I got a Biomedical Engineer job after 3 months. I had 2 interviews from 2 companies in that period of time, I failed the first and I succeeded the second.
> 
> 476 visa definitely helps. My bosses were willing to hire me and train me, because I can work a foreseeable long time in the company. They trust me that I can work another 1.5 years even the limit of working holiday visa is reached. And they believe that I can get PR after 476 visa.
> 
> I am still on my working holiday visa, and I will submit all documents requested by CO in the coming 2 days.


----------



## mr.harm (Mar 15, 2014)

*help with payment*

Hello everyone,
I intend to apply for 476 visa this coming week as my IELTS results will be out by Friday. I would like some clarification of payment procedure, I have been through the website and it is stated that for online applicant master card or visa card can be used. I will apply for master card but have never used it before. Can any one elaborate more how to pay using them.

thanks,,


----------



## ereskigal (Jul 24, 2013)

Hey guys, I have a question to people who already applied: 

Is it possible to "time" the granting date of the visa, meaning to extend the date where it gets granted?

I am applying/will be applying from within Australia and I plan on traveling and when I have to leave for the decision to be made travel to Asia. My WHV will run out in January 2015 and I don't want to leave Australia before Mid December 2014. But if I apply now and will get a CO allocated earlier, can I somehow tell him, that I want the visa decision made in January 2015?


----------



## dibs450 (Nov 12, 2013)

mr.harm said:


> Hello everyone,
> I intend to apply for 476 visa this coming week as my IELTS results will be out by Friday. I would like some clarification of payment procedure, I have been through the website and it is stated that for online applicant master card or visa card can be used. I will apply for master card but have never used it before. Can any one elaborate more how to pay using them.
> 
> thanks,,


Its very simple.. you can pay by your debit card itself.. no need to apply for master card.. just like paying bills over the internet, or buying product from websites like flipkart, ebay...


----------



## dibs450 (Nov 12, 2013)

ereskigal said:


> Hey guys, I have a question to people who already applied:
> 
> Is it possible to "time" the granting date of the visa, meaning to extend the date where it gets granted?
> 
> I am applying/will be applying from within Australia and I plan on traveling and when I have to leave for the decision to be made travel to Asia. My WHV will run out in January 2015 and I don't want to leave Australia before Mid December 2014. But if I apply now and will get a CO allocated earlier, can I somehow tell him, that I want the visa decision made in January 2015?


Its better to apply late.. bcoz even if u leave, u can obtain bridging visa and come back anytime while ur this visa is in process..


----------



## keithau35 (Nov 21, 2013)

ereskigal said:


> Hey guys, I have a question to people who already applied:
> 
> Is it possible to "time" the granting date of the visa, meaning to extend the date where it gets granted?
> 
> I am applying/will be applying from within Australia and I plan on traveling and when I have to leave for the decision to be made travel to Asia. My WHV will run out in January 2015 and I don't want to leave Australia before Mid December 2014. But if I apply now and will get a CO allocated earlier, can I somehow tell him, that I want the visa decision made in January 2015?


Once a CO is allocated, you will be required to submit requested documents within 28 days. It is possible that you get an additional 28 days if you can provide reasons before deadline.
When your 476 visa is primarily approved, you will be required to provide your leaving flight and schedule within 28 days. You will leave AU and approach an oversea AU Embassy for evidencing on your passport.
On top of that, you are given a date which you must return to AU before that. Or your 476 visa will be cancelled.
For me, on 21st Feb 2014, the CO asked me to provide my leaving schedule and I must come back to AU before 11th May 2014.
I wish my experience can give you some idea. Good luck.


----------



## keithau35 (Nov 21, 2013)

The_Dark said:


> Hey Keith Thanks for a little hope , I got 476 visa in February but I am a bit reluctant to go to Australia as most people says that No one give a jobs on this type of visa ,Its good to hear about your experience , I should definitely give it a chance. Cheers


It is great to know that your 476 visa was approved. I could provide an update on my current situation if you guys are interested.

I arrived at Perth with working holiday visa, then I got a Biomedical Engineer job after 3 months. I had 2 interviews from 2 companies in that period of time, I failed the first and I succeeded the second. 476 visa definitely helps. My bosses were willing to hire me and train me, because I can work a foreseeable long time in the company. They trust me that I can work another 1.5 years even the limit of working holiday visa is reached. And they believe that I can get PR after 476 visa. 

As working holiday visa allows only 6 months of working under the same employer, my current contract will end on 8th April. After that, I am going back to Hong Kong for the grant of 476 visa. I have already received a new contract from my company and I will come back to work on 28th April. Fortunately, I get promoted to a new job title and I will have a slight salary increment. It was a surprise. I dreamed of all these but I never told. My bosses just offered these to me suddenly.

I would say, it is the best to stay smiling and work hard. I wish you guys good luck and all the best in future


----------



## ereskigal (Jul 24, 2013)

Thank you keithau and dibs, that gave me some ideas. Then I will apply for the visa in November 2014, my travels through OZ will end early December. I think I won't get an CO allocated and will tour through Asia for the time that it takes to get the 476.

Thank you a lot!


----------



## mr.harm (Mar 15, 2014)

thanks dibs450.


----------



## VChiri (Nov 2, 2013)

ereskigal said:


> Thank you keithau and dibs, that gave me some ideas. Then I will apply for the visa in November 2014, my travels through OZ will end early December. I think I won't get an CO allocated and will tour through Asia for the time that it takes to get the 476. Thank you a lot!


Hi 

I think applying in November may be a bit too late you may only get your visa in feb 2015. I applied end of September and got allocated a CO in January. Find out people's timelines and make a decision based on that. You don't want to be touring Asia for 3months waiting for visa 

All the best


----------



## Mccoylewis (Mar 28, 2014)

*Washington Accord Accredit programes*

I was going through the immi website and I found that 476 class can applied if you have graduated from Washington Accord affiliated institutes. 

I did Engineering from from Leicester, the engineering degree courses are recognized by Engineering Council UK. Not sure whether I am eligible for this visa category or not. Can some one help me with this by confirming?


----------



## wajid (Apr 1, 2014)

hi

is it mandatory to secure minimum 6 band in all modules of ielts test to apply for this visa ?
i couldn't get 6 in my speaking while doing the ielts general test. But i have 6 in all modules of ielts academic test. So, can i apply on the base of ielsts academic?

i heard from someone , we can also fulfil the language requirement by showing a letter from your university that medium of instruction are in English. Is it true?

please reply as soon as possible.

reagrds
wajid


----------



## dibs450 (Nov 12, 2013)

wajid said:


> hi
> 
> is it mandatory to secure minimum 6 band in all modules of ielts test to apply for this visa ?
> i couldn't get 6 in my speaking while doing the ielts general test. But i have 6 in all modules of ielts academic test. So, can i apply on the base of ielsts academic?
> ...


Yes ielts academic is also acceptable.. and its mandatory to get all band 6.. i applied with ielts academic..


----------



## mr.harm (Mar 15, 2014)

Hello guys,,

I have submitted application online on April 3rd and once I made the payment I got access to upload page but got this message 'Attachments will not be available until your application has lodged into our visa processing system. You will be able to attach supporting documents when the application is in a status of 'In Progress''.
Did anyone had the same issue? and how long did take till status updated to In progress?

thanks,,


----------



## mr.harm (Mar 15, 2014)

any one had the same experience mates??!!


----------



## dibs450 (Nov 12, 2013)

mr.harm said:


> Hello guys,,
> 
> I have submitted application online on April 3rd and once I made the payment I got access to upload page but got this message 'Attachments will not be available until your application has lodged into our visa processing system. You will be able to attach supporting documents when the application is in a status of 'In Progress''.
> Did anyone had the same issue? and how long did take till status updated to In progress?
> ...


When i applied immiaccount was not functional.. so i didnt face this kind of issue.. u may contact dibp regarding this issue..


----------



## mr.harm (Mar 15, 2014)

it looks am the first to go through this immiaccount,, thanks anyway dibs.

Any recent applicants?


----------



## Thommo (Apr 14, 2014)

Hi fellow expats

I am just trying to find out a few things about the 476 application process for someone coming out of South Africa:
1. graduated at UCT 2014. using the Washington Accord path. Does one have to be a member of ECSA (Engineering Council of S.A) for their degree qualification to be accepted or one can simply submit the UCT degree to IMMI?
2. Any benefit in getting the Police Clearance and Health checks prior to submitting application?
3. IELTS - does one have to do this or their UCT qualification is good enough English language evidence?

Thanks for your support!


----------



## jwpresto (Apr 14, 2014)

Hi All,

I sent an email to Australian Immigration asking this question about the 476 visa as well, but maybe someone here has an answer for me:

I understand that you can apply for the visa within 2 years of graduating from an accredited instutition.

I graduated in April 2013...if I apply for the visa in March 2015 and it doesn't get processed till say July 2015 or something, am I still eligible for the visa? I'm just curious because theoretically I could be 2 years and 6 months post graduation by the time I actually enter the country on the visa...


----------



## shahraz (Apr 15, 2014)

Hey guys,

I just recently check the website to apply for 476 visa and I noticed they changed the way they mentioned the name of recognized institutes and referring to them as Washington Accord institutions, however when I check the name of institute for instance for Malaysia which is the country I did my Master's degree and I go through the list only bachelor engineering courses have been listed.

Does this mean that although my university listed as accredited institution, my Master's degree is not make me eligible to apply for this visa, Or simply since my name of institution is listed over there is enough?

Previously there was not any list for courses only there was name of universities, by the way my friend had passed the same course as me and applied one year ago and granted the visa.

your help is really appreciated.


----------



## mr.harm (Mar 15, 2014)

On the visa 476 website it is stated:

Any institution offering an Engineering qualification accredited under the Washington Accord is a recognized institution....

which I believe indicated that the institution has to be accredited by Washington accord and then any certificate produced by the respective institution is accepted.


----------



## shahraz (Apr 15, 2014)

mr.harm said:


> On the visa 476 website it is stated:
> 
> Any institution offering an Engineering qualification accredited under the Washington Accord is a recognized institution....
> 
> which I believe indicated that the institution has to be accredited by Washington accord and then any certificate produced by the respective institution is accepted.


Thanks for your reply I have found a link to The Instrument stating the new decision. few things are noticeable, I copy the exact statement:

SPECIFY, as an institution for the purposes of paragraph 476.212(b) of
Schedule 2 to the Regulations, each institution:

(a) whose name is published on the website of an accrediting body that is a signatory to the Washington Accord; AND

(b) that conducts a course that is accredited by that accrediting body under the Washington Accord

Could you please clarify me what they mean on (b) and as I have mentioned my university is recognized but my Master's of software engineering is one of those listed in university website as accredited programs. so now am I still eligible ?


----------



## VChiri (Nov 2, 2013)

Thommo said:


> Hi fellow expats
> 
> I am just trying to find out a few things about the 476 application process for someone coming out of South Africa:
> 1. graduated at UCT 2014. using the Washington Accord path. Does one have to be a member of ECSA (Engineering Council of S.A) for their degree qualification to be accepted or one can simply submit the UCT degree to IMMI?
> ...


Hi Thommo

So good to see a fellow UCT grad looking to make the jump to Aussie....  hence i thought i would help out as i got this visa already although now i am on another visa. So i will answer your questions in the order you have given them.

1. No you do not need to me a member of ECSA to have the degree accepted. I just had to go to students records by middle campus in the new admin building to get a letter of completion from them on the UCT letter head. DIBP would not accept a copy of my degree as proof. Our degrees are already structured in such a manner that they have to follow the policies and rules set by the Washington accord so you dont need to do anything extra for it to be recognized...unless you are now applying for permanent residency which is another story all together.

2. So i see that you are Zimbabwean and studied in South Africa which means you will have to have police clearances from these two countries. i know the one in SA can take anything from 4-12 weeks to process and the Zim one shouldnt take too much time. My advice would be start getting them processed as soon as you pay and apply for the 476. By the time you get a CO your police clearances should be out or about to come out. The catch is that the clearances are only valid for 1year and when they grant you your visa the latest date of arrival to Australia will be dependent on the document that reaches the year mark first. Same thing with health check.
I would say for your Medicals get them done once you have CO they are pretty fast in processing 476.

3. Yes you have to take your IELTS even though you studied in English only nationals from Britain and America and one other country (Zim and SA not it) are exempted. So yes you need to do your IELTS. Try aim high for the IELTS for a 7/8 in each band.

Wish you all the best in your application and your transition to Aussie


----------



## shahraz (Apr 15, 2014)

shahraz said:


> Thanks for your reply I have found a link to The Instrument stating the new decision. few things are noticeable, I copy the exact statement:
> 
> SPECIFY, as an institution for the purposes of paragraph 476.212(b) of
> Schedule 2 to the Regulations, each institution:
> ...



Any update on this?


----------



## Engineer88 (Apr 24, 2014)

Hi, 
I would like to share my experience 

*Applied online* on *21/02/2014*
*Case officer *allocated on *26/02/2014*
*PCC and medical* submitted on *22/03/2014*
*Visa Granted* on *24/03/2014* 

Total duration just 32 days ....I guess this the fastest ever .....I am so grateful and wish you new applicants the same......cheers


----------



## shahraz (Apr 15, 2014)

Engineer88 said:


> Hi,
> I would like to share my experience
> 
> *Applied online* on *21/02/2014*
> ...


Congrats, Could you please tell us what was your educational qualification? was it a master's or bachelor degree? and from which country u applied ?


----------



## Engineer88 (Apr 24, 2014)

shahraz said:


> Congrats, Could you please tell us what was your educational qualification? was it a master's or bachelor degree? and from which country u applied ?


hi,

i have Bachelors(Honors) and i applied from Sri Lanka


----------



## ereskigal (Jul 24, 2013)

5 days for a CO allocated, that is fast! 
Anyone else who recently applied?


----------



## mr.harm (Mar 15, 2014)

I applied on April 3rd, upload activated on 15th. I uploaded all documents except for medical check up and still waiting for CO.


----------



## vhr (May 3, 2014)

Hi all,
Can anyone tell me whether this course that I'm studying is considering as Engineering for this visa or not?

Program: *Master Of Science*
Approved Field of Study: *Communications And Network Engineering*
Faculty: *Faculty Of Engineering*

:confused2:


----------



## ohoker (Mar 10, 2014)

*Washington Accord institutions*

Hi,
Just a Quick question about the Washington Accord institutions, Is it have to be a accredited institute or specific Washington Accord Accredited Course. As an instance My university is Accredited By accord, However while I am trying to filter search Washington Accord Courses, My course (BEng. Software Engineering) seems unavailable. Here I have attached the ECUK link, www(.)engc(.)org(.)uk/registration/acad/search.aspx]Accredited Course Search - Accredited Course Search[/url]

Any suggestion or Advice will be much appreciated.
Regards
Md Mahbubur Rahman
BEng Software Engineering
University of Greenwich
United Kingdom


----------



## rodxavier (May 12, 2014)

Engineer88 said:


> Hi,
> I would like to share my experience
> 
> *Applied online* on *21/02/2014*
> ...


This is fast.

I would also like to share my experience

*Applied online:* 03/11/2014
*Case officer allocated on:* 04/02/2014
*Requirements submitted on:* 04/04/2014
*Visa Granted on:* 04/09/2014

My girlfriend's was so much faster though.

*Applied online:* 03/19/2014
*Case officer allocated on:* 04/08/2014
*Requirements submitted on:* 04/08/2014
*Visa Granted on:* 04/09/2014

I think ours was fast since we already uploaded some of the requirements needed before we even have a CO.


----------



## zaciimsoma91 (May 15, 2014)

klstdaw said:


> Hello everyone!
> 
> Al7amdulillah, i was granted my visa today!!! :bounce::bounce:eace:eace::lol: :lol::fencing::fencing::dance::dance:
> 
> ...




Mabroook Ya akhi, I know is a bit late, I'm new to this and i'm trying to apply as soon as I'm done with My IELTS Exams.. 
Since you have been there for while how are the job opportunities, and have you tried to apply PR, Is it easy process ?.. Thankss


----------



## zaciimsoma91 (May 15, 2014)

Hey Everyone I have Bachelor Electronics Engineering (Hons) from Recognized Institution, my graduation was March 2013, I know I'm able to apply as long as it's not reached more than 24 months. I have some issue regarding IELTS. in FAQ Immi website is states "Completed a degree, a higher degree, a diploma or a trade certificate that required at least two years of full-time study or training in an institution in or outside Australia and all instructions were in English" Since i have my undergraduate was in English, will it work if i provide that.? Anyone.. or Should i just take IELTS.


----------



## HugoStiglitz (May 2, 2014)

Visa Applied: 21.04.14
Co Allocation: 05.05.14
Docs Submitted :07.05.14
Visa Granted: 13.05.14
:whip:


----------



## ozengineer (May 19, 2014)

Hey all the 476ers!

These questions might have been asked and responded already somewhere in this thread, but it is very time-consuming to go through all the 94 pages again, so please excuse me.

I am interested in 476 visa. I am currently on my 2nd year WHV, but my time here will end soon. So, I am contemplating applying for 476 visa since I have a MSc in civil engineering. However, I have a few questions and I would be really grateful if you, more experienced flks, could help me.

1) Does it have to be no more than two years from the date of university graduation to the time you submit your application? Say that I graduated on June 15, 2013. Does that mean I need to submit my application before June 15, 2015?

2) Can I be in Australia while lodging the application?

3) If the visa decision is positive (and I am not in the country), how long do I have time to enter Australia and start using my visa?

4) What is the average time from lodging to decision?

Thanks a lot to anyone who finds time to share his/her experience and knowledge.


----------



## ereskigal (Jul 24, 2013)

1.) Two years before you apply! So in your example the 15th of July 2015 (Quote from the 476 visa page: "In the two years before you apply, you must have completed one of the following qualifications in engineering:" 
2.) Yes you can be in Oz, but have to leave the country for a certain time, while the decision is made.
3.) You get a time by your CO, someone posted it some pages before. I think it was 1 or 3 months
4.) Average time is hard to answer, since it got quicker lately. Usually it was between 4-6 months, now however more and more people appear who have waited for only a month or even less.


----------



## ozengineer (May 19, 2014)

Thanks for your response! I also started wondering if they only recognise education from institutions listed on their website (i.e immi.gov.au/Visas/Pages/476.aspx)? I noticed that my university (and actually none of the institutions from my country) is not listed. :/


----------



## ramon.sa (Apr 5, 2014)

Hey guys! 

I have some questions and I hope you can shed some light on:

1) If I were granted this visa, would I still need a license or something like that from Engineers Australia to work as an engineer? Or could I start right away?

2) Should I be worried about moving there on this temporary visa? I've lived in Perth last year and I've got the impression that you are not looked favourably if you hold an overseas degree, which is expected since they probably don't know much about your uni. Anyone who's already there on this visa mind sharing their views on this? I'd really appreciate it =)

3) Any heads-up about the job market in general? I've been told it's not been easy to get a job as an engineer lately. I'm planning to go there around next February. I hope things will be better by then.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## susmithaburra (Jun 13, 2013)

Hi guys,

I have applied on march 20, got a email from CO requesting documents on april 30.
I have just submitted all the requried character references, ielts and meds done.
How long do you think it should take to visa issue. If all the certs are okay. Are there still chances of rejection 





ereskigal said:


> 1.) Two years before you apply! So in your example the 15th of July 2015 (Quote from the 476 visa page: "In the two years before you apply, you must have completed one of the following qualifications in engineering:"
> 2.) Yes you can be in Oz, but have to leave the country for a certain time, while the decision is made.
> 3.) You get a time by your CO, someone posted it some pages before. I think it was 1 or 3 months
> 4.) Average time is hard to answer, since it got quicker lately. Usually it was between 4-6 months, now however more and more people appear who have waited for only a month or even less.


----------



## susmithaburra (Jun 13, 2013)

Hi guys,

I have applied on march 20, got a email from CO requesting documents on april 30.
I have just submitted all the requried character references, ielts and meds done.
How long do you think it should take to visa issue. If all the certs are okay. Are there still chances of rejection 





HugoStiglitz said:


> Visa Applied: 21.04.14
> Co Allocation: 05.05.14
> Docs Submitted :07.05.14
> Visa Granted: 13.05.14
> :whip:


----------



## susmithaburra (Jun 13, 2013)

Hey, I was just wondering to get some advice on 476 visa. I just got mine today.
i am into IT, i have 4 years exp in singapore. 
I am wondering if sydney is the best place to go for IT jobs




keithau35 said:


> I arrived at Perth with working holiday visa, then I got a Biomedical Engineer job after 3 months. I had 2 interviews from 2 companies in that period of time, I failed the first and I succeeded the second.
> 
> 476 visa definitely helps. My bosses were willing to hire me and train me, because I can work a foreseeable long time in the company. They trust me that I can work another 1.5 years even the limit of working holiday visa is reached. And they believe that I can get PR after 476 visa.
> 
> I am still on my working holiday visa, and I will submit all documents requested by CO in the coming 2 days.


----------



## Jobhunter90 (May 25, 2014)

Hey guys, subscribing to this thread.

I'm thinking about going for this visa too. I am a bit apprehensive moving to Aus without a job lined up, but it seems like it's virtually impossible to get a junior/entry level/graduate job while offshore.

I guess I'm a bit worried about spending most of my 18 months jobless.


----------



## mraymen (Feb 20, 2014)

Jobhunter90 said:


> Hey guys, subscribing to this thread.
> 
> I'm thinking about going for this visa too. I am a bit apprehensive moving to Aus without a job lined up, but it seems like it's virtually impossible to get a junior/entry level/graduate job while offshore.
> 
> I guess I'm a bit worried about spending most of my 18 months jobless.


Been here for a month in total. I could not find a job as a fresh graduate cos I am not a PR. Usually graduate jobs are reserved for citizens and PR's. Furthermore, I could not take up any unskilled Job because I have neither experience nor a car. So if you are contemplating about coming, make sure you have enough funds to cover yourself for a few months ($1500-$2000/month for Perth) and make sure that you have enough money to buy a car ($2500-$3000). I am not trying to lower your morale or anything, but it is just the blunt truth. I have already managed to score 60 points for PR and I have recently submitted an EOI, so my plan is to wait for it.


----------



## rojerron (Feb 20, 2013)

mraymen said:


> Been here for a month in total. I could not find a job as a fresh graduate cos I am not a PR. Usually graduate jobs are reserved for citizens and PR's. Furthermore, I could not take up any unskilled Job because I have neither experience nor a car. So if you are contemplating about coming, make sure you have enough funds to cover yourself for a few months ($1500-$2000/month for Perth) and make sure that you have enough money to buy a car ($2500-$3000). I am not trying to lower your morale or anything, but it is just the blunt truth. I have already managed to score 60 points for PR and I have recently submitted an EOI, so my plan is to wait for it.


Hi Mraymen,

Even i have been hear on 476 for the last 4 months planning to apply for a PR. I felt the same as you said. Am from electronics background. Could you guide me how to scored 60 point and what the procedure that i could follow. would you mind sharing which visa u r planning to apply. I dont' have any experience in my field. Is there any way i could apply through my brother (blood relation) who got a PR in Australia an staying in regional area.

best regards
Rojerron


----------



## mraymen (Feb 20, 2014)

I am applying for 189. I think there is one visa for which ur brother is able to sponsor you but the wait for an invitation is so long. The wait for 189 is around 1 month.

To qualify you need 60 points (Check out the immi link to determine ur eligibility) . You also need to get your degree assessed by a relevant body, If you are an engineer then by Engineers Australia. This can time if your degree is not Washington Accord accredited.


----------



## pratheban (Oct 7, 2011)

Hi 476 applicants ,

I'm planning to apply for Subclass 476 , 

There is quick question to you all regarding institution and course recognition. 

I have completed master of science in embedded digital Systems from University of Sussex , UK . (It is one of the Specialization in electrical and electronics engineering ) . Recently Washington accord updated some Universities in UK . If someone who know well about recognition of course . Please do a quick check for me and confirm Whether I'm eligible to apply . Thanks in Advance guys . Please some help me soon


----------



## ahsan09 (Jul 7, 2014)

Hello guys! I wish to apply for Visa 476 but I have a couple of questions if you guys will be kind enough to answer

1. Can i apply online from Pakistan or will I have to send the application and associated docs by mail? What happens when my CO asks for Health Certificate and PCC, will they too have to be sent by mail?

2. I don't have to provide birth certificates and mention countries my siblings and parents have lived if they are not applying with me?

3. Can siblings and parents be included in this application?

4. Finally, how much do PCCs from UK and Australia cost?

A quick response will be highly appreciated as I don't have much time left to apply for the visa?

(Graduated in July 2013 from RMIT with a Masters in Engg.)


----------



## kassnl (May 25, 2014)

Hello people 

I'm planning to apply for a subclass 476 visa but while I'm collecting the required documents, I'm getting very confused on when I 'll have to submit them. If anyone knows, it will really help me out:

* Will I need to submit my degree, birth certificate, IELTS before or after the CO allocation?
* Will I need to submit police statements and/or medical exams before or after the CO allocation (will there be a particular deadline for this)?
* Will I have to report my booked flights to Australia at any moment during this procedure?
* Also I've read that I will have to enter Australia within at most 6 months after my visa gets granted. Does this still hold?

Excuses in case I'm asking questions that are already answered in this thread, but the immi website is not that very clear on these details 

Thank you in advance and good luck to everyone!


----------



## Profmundy (Jul 13, 2014)

Hi guys,

I am in the final stage of having NY visa granted.

Here is my time line for those of you that are interested:

08 May application lodged 
09 may case officer assigned and request for more documents.

I have now submitted all of my documents and am told by immigration that I have to be outside of Australia before they will grant the visa (as I am currently inside Aus)

Just wondering if anyone has been able to get theirs granted while they remain in Australia?

Thanks for the help in advance ;-)


----------



## ScarDeejay (Dec 5, 2013)

Profmundy said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I am in the final stage of having NY visa granted.
> 
> ...


Hi mate i am in the same situation i was ask to leave Aussie before they could grant me the visa. In my case i can use the ticket i book when i came here on my seasonal worker visa. OR just apply for a short term stay visa in any Asian country which are not far from Aussie.

I would like to know your situation as well are you currently working as an engineer or your are doing jobs not related to your degree. Coz my internship with an engineering company is almost at is termination and they have no intention of keeping me. I have been looking for jobs since May without any good outcome.


----------



## tvtn295 (Jul 20, 2014)

Hi all,

I am just wondering if anyone has faced the following problem.

I have recently completed Bachelor of Civil Engineering at University of New South Wales, Australia. I am quite certain that my university is recognised by the Washington Accord. 
Today I started applying online for visa 476. At the 75% mark, I was asked to provide details of at least one overseas post-secondary qualification . As I obtained my high school and tertiary education in Australia, I don't have any overseas qualification. Hence I was stuck at this question.

If you happen to know the solution to this problem, please don't hesitate to share it. Thanks.

Regards,
Ronny


----------



## ohoker (Mar 10, 2014)

*Required document for subclass 476*

Hi,
recently i submitted my application for subclass 476 my case worker is not assigned yet but i am getting confused do i need to submit any paper now or i have to submit my papers after getting case workers. If i have to submit now which papers do i have to submit !!
If any one give me answer for this questions it will be well appreciated


----------



## ncj1991 (Aug 5, 2014)

Its stated in the website that applicants are required to be outside of Australia while the visa is being decided. Would like to know at which stage of application applicants are required to leave Australia?


----------



## addii (Aug 7, 2014)

ncj1991 said:


> Its stated in the website that applicants are required to be outside of Australia while the visa is being decided. Would like to know at which stage of application applicants are required to leave Australia?


At the time of visa is granted, visa holder should be outside of Australia. When your visa will be ready case officer will contact and inform you that your visa in finalize stage you and you are required to send them your ticket details as when you are leaving, you will get sufficient time to make arrangement or you may leave before. 
As per my case I got my visa immediately with next working day when I made an exist from Australia. I hope this will help you to understand.


----------



## addii (Aug 7, 2014)

ohoker said:


> Hi,
> recently i submitted my application for subclass 476 my case worker is not assigned yet but i am getting confused do i need to submit any paper now or i have to submit my papers after getting case workers. If i have to submit now which papers do i have to submit !!
> If any one give me answer for this questions it will be well appreciated


 
You are required to attach all the required documents in your immi account. You are not suppose to wait for the case officer, you may attach at the time of lodgment.


----------



## ncj1991 (Aug 5, 2014)

addii said:


> At the time of visa is granted, visa holder should be outside of Australia. When your visa will be ready case officer will contact and inform you that your visa in finalize stage you and you are required to send them your ticket details as when you are leaving, you will get sufficient time to make arrangement or you may leave before.
> As per my case I got my visa immediately with next working day when I made an exist from Australia. I hope this will help you to understand.



"When your visa is ready", can you elaborate on this? Does it mean when i have submitted all the required documents? Let say I am informed to leave Australia on 1 of February, must I leave as soon as I can or I can choose to leave may be like 2 weeks later or so?


----------



## addii (Aug 7, 2014)

ncj1991 said:


> "When your visa is ready", can you elaborate on this? Does it mean when i have submitted all the required documents? Let say I am informed to leave Australia on 1 of February, must I leave as soon as I can or I can choose to leave may be like 2 weeks later or so?



You will be informed in a formal letter from your case officer that your visa is ready or in finalize stage and request you to send the details of ticket, whenever you plan to exist up to 28 days or so, even if you required more time. You may also request. It
Will not be like that you have to exit on any particular date so take it easy. Don't worry mate.


----------



## ncj1991 (Aug 5, 2014)

addii said:


> You will be informed in a formal letter from your case officer that your visa is ready or in finalize stage and request you to send the details of ticket, whenever you plan to exist up to 28 days or so, even if you required more time. You may also request. It
> Will not be like that you have to exit on any particular date so take it easy. Don't worry mate.


Awesome. Thanks for the prompt reply, appreciate it. How you doing in Australia?


----------



## addii (Aug 7, 2014)

ncj1991 said:


> Awesome. Thanks for the prompt reply, appreciate it. How you doing in Australia?


No worries mate.

I doing very well, apart from that hunting for a job and it's a heck of a task, no positives from that side by now.
Anyways, what are your majors in engineering and where you residing presently.


----------



## ncj1991 (Aug 5, 2014)

addii said:


> No worries mate.
> 
> I doing very well, apart from that hunting for a job and it's a heck of a task, no positives from that side by now.
> Anyways, what are your majors in engineering and where you residing presently.


I am in my final sem of electrical eng in Monash. Trying to gather all the info before I have to apply for 476 visa, my only concern is the duration it takes for a case officer to be assigned to me.


----------



## addii (Aug 7, 2014)

ncj1991 said:


> I am in my final sem of electrical eng in Monash. Trying to gather all the info before I have to apply for 476 visa, my only concern is the duration it takes for a case officer to be assigned to me.


Good to know, I am also an Electrical Engineer. I have completed it from UNISA.You got any internship or something related to electrical or you can suggest ?

Well about case office, I got in a week time, these days they are processing very fast so don't need to worry much over this.


----------



## ncj1991 (Aug 5, 2014)

addii said:


> Good to know, I am also an Electrical Engineer. I have completed it from UNISA.You got any internship or something related to electrical or you can suggest ?
> 
> Well about case office, I got in a week time, these days they are processing very fast so don't need to worry much over this.


So how long it takes from CO assigned to them giving you a notice to leave? 
I did a summer research with RMIT, it was not very much related to Electrical and more to research. So i doubt that would help in my job hunt.


----------



## addii (Aug 7, 2014)

ncj1991 said:


> So how long it takes from CO assigned to them giving you a notice to leave?
> I did a summer research with RMIT, it was not very much related to Electrical and more to research. So i doubt that would help in my job hunt.


Up to 3 weeks I reckon, actually on first instance he asked for police check and form 80. On the whole process took 3-4 weeks as I have submitted the documents within few days.


----------



## ncj1991 (Aug 5, 2014)

addii said:


> Up to 3 weeks I reckon, actually on first instance he asked for police check and form 80. On the whole process took 3-4 weeks as I have submitted the documents within few days.


This give me a rough idea of when i should start applying. Thanks. 
I am planning to leave Aus for a week in mid feb2015, so applying in early Dec2014 would be a good idea?


----------



## addii (Aug 7, 2014)

ncj1991 said:


> This give me a rough idea of when i should start applying. Thanks.
> I am planning to leave Aus for a week in mid feb2015, so applying in early Dec2014 would be a good idea?


Well you can't exactly rely that they will defiantly grant you in this timeframe exemptions may occur, ideally it should be enough if you apply dec or so start of jan 15. But do apply after getting your result and completion letter form Uni. Not before that keep this in mind.


----------



## ncj1991 (Aug 5, 2014)

addii said:


> Well you can't exactly rely that they will defiantly grant you in this timeframe exemptions may occur, ideally it should be enough if you apply dec or so start of jan 15. But do apply after getting your result and completion letter form Uni. Not before that keep this in mind.


Thanks.
Does this visa require us to have two year study requirements?


----------



## addii (Aug 7, 2014)

ncj1991 said:


> Thanks.
> Does this visa require us to have two year study requirements?


No, 2 years of study not required for this visa.


----------



## ncj1991 (Aug 5, 2014)

addii said:


> No, 2 years of study not required for this visa.


Do you mind to share the list of documents i need to prepare? Thanks


----------



## frank16 (Mar 16, 2014)

tvtn295 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I am just wondering if anyone has faced the following problem.
> 
> ...


For your case, I think you should apply 485 instead of 476. 476 is for the foreign graduates those who got their degrees in recognised institutions outside Australia. 485 is similar to 476, whereas it is for international students who studied in Australia for at least 2 years. Try searching Temporary Graduate visa (subclass 485) in the immigration site.



kassnl said:


> Hello people
> 
> I'm planning to apply for a subclass 476 visa but while I'm collecting the required documents, I'm getting very confused on when I 'll have to submit them. If anyone knows, it will really help me out:
> 
> ...





ohoker said:


> Hi,
> recently i submitted my application for subclass 476 my case worker is not assigned yet but i am getting confused do i need to submit any paper now or i have to submit my papers after getting case workers. If i have to submit now which papers do i have to submit !!
> If any one give me answer for this questions it will be well appreciated


Those who already applied 476 online, you don't have to wait for CO, you could just upload your supporting documents on their immigration portal. There is a checklist on the immigration website and upload the documents according to the checklist.
For the police certificate, you can only apply only after CO asked you to do so. This may be because they probably want the updated police certificate. Another reason is that, usually you can only apply police certificate at the police station with valid reason (in our case, immigration purposes). 
So, I encourage you to upload your supporting documents online in advance so that the process will be faster. Good luck.


----------



## AzharB (Aug 15, 2014)

*Azhar*

Hi everyone I am from Pakistan and this forum helped a lot for getting me my temporary visa. I have recently given my visa. The timelines are as below. 
*
Applied Date : 16-June-2014
Co Contacted: 7-July-2014 (asked me to submit my medical certificates only)
Medical Date: 24-7-2014 (submitted the same day as it was online) (Also uploaded letter I got through my HAPID from online service) HAPID is a number given to you by case officer once you have lodged your application and you have been assigned your case officer. 
Visa Granted: 13-August-2014
Last date to enter Aus: 1-June-2015*

Note I did my MSc from UK and graduated in June-2012. Applied exactly before 24 month limit (15 days earlier). My program name is shown on new university search system on P476 institute list but not my year as it shows 2013 only not 2012. 

Before applying I filled and completed all my documents including list below. 
1- P80 Form 
2- P1221 Form (as I applied online)
3- BE Transcript + BE Degree
4- MSc Transcript + MSc Degree
5- Birth Certificate (translated + attested in English) attested from notary public for international purpose not national 1
6- IELTS Evidence (all above 6 atleast)
7- Passport (Note make new 1 if it is going to expire in next 6 months before applying) 
8- Picture 
9- Character Evidence - Police certificate from UK (got it last year in 2013 - so better apply for it and attach with application dont wait for Case Officer to tell u t upload as it will increase your visa process time)
10- Character Evidence - Police certificate from Pakistan (should not be older than 6 months at the time you apply - so suggestion is to get it a month or two before your application)
11- National ID Card (Attested English copy) 


Hope it would be helpful. Feel free to ask anything.


----------



## AzharB (Aug 15, 2014)

Hi Addii but my co didnt asked me for travel ticket details. I guess its not the same case.


----------



## tvtn295 (Jul 20, 2014)

Just wondering if anyone has recently applied for this visa. Could you please share your timeline?


----------



## I*M*S (Aug 24, 2014)

*Waiting for the Decision*

Very recently Applied for this Visa. 

Quite Luckily CO Allocated within 1 day. 

All Documents submitted 2 weeks ago.

Haven't heard from them since. :juggle:

IMS, UK


----------



## lahmstanley (Nov 20, 2013)

Got mine in 7 months.


----------



## I*M*S (Aug 24, 2014)

yea i know ... last year process was lengthy ... but this year seems quicker.

We all are hoping for the best.


----------



## tvtn295 (Jul 20, 2014)

Hi all,

I would like to share my timeline on my visa application.

Applied on: 16/08/2014
CO assigned: 08/09/2014, submit all docs on the same day
Visa grant: 08/09/2014

For those who are going to apply for this visa soon, make sure you prepare your police certificates early. Dont wait for CO to ask for them as it'll only increase the processing time of your application.


----------



## I*M*S (Aug 24, 2014)

tvtn295 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I would like to share my timeline on my visa application.
> 
> ...


Seems like some visas been issued on 8th September as my friend also applied on July and got the visa on 8th September.

Tvtn ... can you please share the last date of your entry to Australia?


----------



## tvtn295 (Jul 20, 2014)

I*M*S said:


> Seems like some visas been issued on 8th September as my friend also applied on July and got the visa on 8th September.
> 
> Tvtn ... can you please share the last date of your entry to Australia?


its 21/08/2015


----------



## Sharonne (Jul 1, 2014)

rojerron said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> At last I reached victoria ,Australia. Thanks for all the support and help that I received. I have stated applying for jobs its been 3 week, as of now not much response apart from 2 calls from agencies. am looking for job in electronics or technical support by profession I completed masters in Electronics Engineering.
> Could someone guide me where to search jobs and whts the best way.
> Thanks once again n all the best for others.


Hi Rojer,

I'm planning to apply for subclass 476 visa.. What are the odds of getting a job? 

Can u please share your job search experience as it would be very useful for a lot of intending migrants


----------



## Sharonne (Jul 1, 2014)

ncj1991 said:


> So how long it takes from CO assigned to them giving you a notice to leave?
> I did a summer research with RMIT, it was not very much related to Electrical and more to research. So i doubt that would help in my job hunt.


Heylo,

I'm planning to apply for subclass 476 visa.. What are the odds of getting a job? I need to get 8 in all parts of ielts to apply for 189 and I've been trying hard for that for the past 2 months.. My husband is already an Australian PR and I wish i could move there asap..

Which option do u suggest? 189 or 476?:behindsofa:

Can u please share your job search experience as it would be very useful for a lot of intending immigrants ? :ballchain::smow:


----------



## I*M*S (Aug 24, 2014)

*hi*



Sharonne said:


> Heylo,
> 
> I'm planning to apply for subclass 476 visa.. What are the odds of getting a job? I need to get 8 in all parts of ielts to apply for 189 and I've been trying hard for that for the past 2 months.. My husband is already an Australian PR and I wish i could move there asap..
> 
> ...


476 visa criteria is simple. If you have Eng. Degree completed within last 2 years from a recognized University, age under 31 and 6 in IELTS in four components.

If you have this, 476 is the better option. 

As far as job concern, i heard people still getting job with 476. 

Hope that helps.


----------



## dolphin32 (Sep 18, 2014)

High guys
New to this forum. Just to share my times. I hope this helps others who are still waiting or are planning to apply. 

I applied on March 15 2014
CO contacted me (asking for more info): April 14 2014
Sent required info: April 24 2014
Phone interview from my homecountry's Aus High Commission: May 16 2014
Visa grant: June 11 2014

2months 27days


----------



## sibuc (Sep 20, 2014)

Hi 
I am filling my P80 form and I am stuck in Part E ( International movment ) of the form.
I lived In UK for four years and then I live for a year in Pakistan 
I am confused about what is going to be my usual country of Stay . Is It gonna be UK or Pakistan ?
Can someone help me out in this regards.


----------



## lahmstanley (Nov 20, 2013)

sibuc said:


> Hi I am filling my P80 form and I am stuck in Part E ( International movment ) of the form. I lived In UK for four years and then I live for a year in Pakistan I am confused about what is going to be my usual country of Stay . Is It gonna be UK or Pakistan ? Can someone help me out in this regards.



Your resident country is where you are currently living. Or better, where you plan to lodge the application from.


----------



## I*M*S (Aug 24, 2014)

*re*



sibuc said:


> Hi
> I am filling my P80 form and I am stuck in Part E ( International movment ) of the form.
> I lived In UK for four years and then I live for a year in Pakistan
> I am confused about what is going to be my usual country of Stay . Is It gonna be UK or Pakistan ?
> Can someone help me out in this regards.


Don't know if you still need help or not...

You have to write every travel movement in and out of Pakistan, UK or any other country u've been. Every time you travel from country to country as far as you remember. Part E is all about your travel history.

If your current country of living is Pakistan then put that otherwise UK.


----------



## dolphin32 (Sep 18, 2014)

I*M*S said:


> Don't know if you still need help or not...
> 
> You have to write every travel movement in and out of Pakistan, UK or any other country u've been. Every time you travel from country to country as far as you remember. Part E is all about your travel history.
> 
> If your current country of living is Pakistan then put that otherwise UK.


Hi. I recently received my visa. And I applied while I was in South Africa, just for a visit. Im originally from Zimbabwe and my passport, ID, etc... (all documents) are from zim so I put my residence country as zim and here I am with my visa although I was out of zim for the whole period (2months & 28days). But it depends on what you are doin in Pakistan...working/studying...coz that would mean pakistan is your residence country since I would assume u have a temporary residence permit/visa to study/work...in this case you would have to put pakistan
I hope this helps


----------



## Durrani-37 (Sep 28, 2014)

Hi Azhar,
I am pakistani and just graduated from the university of birmingham with civil engg degree. I read somewhere that the last date to enter australia is usually 6 months after the date the visa is granted in your case its longer which is surprising.... my question is does your 18month period start after the day you enter australia which is before june 2015?


Regards,
Durrani.


----------



## lahmstanley (Nov 20, 2013)

Hey! That's not really the case. I got my visa last year, in November. 
I arrived here two weeks ago. 
18 months from the day you enter Australia.


----------



## meleramadan (Oct 1, 2014)

lahmstanley said:


> Hey! That's not really the case. I got my visa last year, in November.
> I arrived here two weeks ago.
> 18 months from the day you enter Australia.


Hello,
How is job seeking with you?What difficulties did you face after landing in AUS?


----------



## lahmstanley (Nov 20, 2013)

Hello,
Casual jobs are easy to come by. Got one in the construction industry. Labourer, just to keep me afloat. Frankly, professional jobs are hard to get for people with no prior experience I suppose a lot of networking is needed to land the first job, if you have some experience, I'm sure that will really come in handy. 
Most difficulties arose from the fact that, I'm on my own. Learning what I need to do by myself. Be sure to have enough money for accommodation and food. Basically that's it.


----------



## meleramadan (Oct 1, 2014)

lahmstanley said:


> Hello,
> Casual jobs are easy to come by. Got one in the construction industry. Labourer, just to keep me afloat. Frankly, professional jobs are hard to get for people with no prior experience I suppose a lot of networking is needed to land the first job, if you have some experience, I'm sure that will really come in handy.
> Most difficulties arose from the fact that, I'm on my own. Learning what I need to do by myself. Be sure to have enough money for accommodation and food. Basically that's it.


Hello,
That will be same for me since I dont know anyone there. I am even confused and not sure what city should I start with to look for job as civil engineer. do you advise me to submit cv online or it is wasting of time and I have to be there first? 

Good Luck and thanks for quick answer


----------



## dolphin32 (Sep 18, 2014)

meleramadan said:


> Hello,
> That will be same for me since I dont know anyone there. I am even confused and not sure what city should I start with to look for job as civil engineer. do you advise me to submit cv online or it is wasting of time and I have to be there first?
> 
> Good Luck and thanks for quick answer


Hi
I am also a civil engineer. I have a few friends in perth and they say construction/mining etc is better there as it is developing. I plan to go there in january. Online, you'd be very very lucky...I was lucky to receive a few regrets hmmm  they have told me its a whole different story when you are applying from within australia. 
Are u already in australia. Check SEEK, visit construction companies, do job shadows, attend career fairs, approach 1 or 2 recruitment agencies etc...that should bring some light at the end of the tunnel...thats my plan at least, when I arrive. But all my friends are even encouraging me to come earlier than january


----------



## lahmstanley (Nov 20, 2013)

meleramadan said:


> Hello, That will be same for me since I dont know anyone there. I am even confused and not sure what city should I start with to look for job as civil engineer. do you advise me to submit cv online or it is wasting of time and I have to be there first? Good Luck and thanks for quick answer


Hey! I think you should try perth. I'm in Perth and I'm seeing lot's of construction sites. All the best.


----------



## meleramadan (Oct 1, 2014)

dolphin32 said:


> Hi
> I am also a civil engineer. I have a few friends in perth and they say construction/mining etc is better there as it is developing. I plan to go there in january. Online, you'd be very very lucky...I was lucky to receive a few regrets hmmm  they have told me its a whole different story when you are applying from within australia.
> Are u already in australia. Check SEEK, visit construction companies, do job shadows, attend career fairs, approach 1 or 2 recruitment agencies etc...that should bring some light at the end of the tunnel...thats my plan at least, when I arrive. But all my friends are even encouraging me to come earlier than january


Hello,
I am planning to go there on 25 January, and after reading they say that end of January is perfect because it is after the holidays.


----------



## meleramadan (Oct 1, 2014)

Hello,

Can you advise me which cities should I start looking for job as civil engineer? Also, does the experience outside AUS ( 1 year)counts or the employers will consider me as fresh graduate? 

Thanks in advance


----------



## dolphin32 (Sep 18, 2014)

meleramadan said:


> Hello,
> 
> Can you advise me which cities should I start looking for job as civil engineer? Also, does the experience outside AUS ( 1 year)counts or the employers will consider me as fresh graduate?
> 
> Thanks in advance


I think our visa speaks for itself  we will be considered graduates. But experience is crucial. Local experience is gold, which is what we dont have, but having proper recommendations/testimonials/references is the most important thing, my research has shown me that they really are pedantic when it comes to that. In rare cases they even ask for payslips etc...but we are graduates they wouldnt kill a goat for us 
I also have about 1.5yrs experience in civil engineering and construction after graduation so im hoping that will at least help.
In a nutshell, experience is always an advantage.
As for which cities...ummm its really tricky. Honestly when you check the internet they make you feel like, if you were to walk around with a civil engineer tag on your forehead, the whole city will grab you apart and fight for you 
What I have gathered though is that the regional australia is more favourable for our trend, developing cities basically, are better for starting up, coz there's obviously a lot of infrastructural development goin on hence more opportunities, they could pay very well too, and over the years sponsorship to a better visa might be easier in those cities than in the likes of Sydney.
Big cities standard of living is tremendously hiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiigh.


----------



## dolphin32 (Sep 18, 2014)

meleramadan said:


> Hello,
> I am planning to go there on 25 January, and after reading they say that end of January is perfect because it is after the holidays.



Hey
I also came across that somewhere, about january-march being the ideal times and the final quarter of the year (now till then) being the worst. I plan to go on the 7th of january just to have ample time to zone in.


----------



## tearsunderstars (Oct 16, 2014)

*Trying to leave for Oz as late as possible*

Hello

I've lodged the application for the 476 visa on 30th Aug 2014.

I was allocated a CO on 26 Sep, and after some discussion on meeting requirement 476.212(a), the CO requested for health and PCC on 29th Sep.

I've completed the health already on 2 Oct and received my PCC just today (16 Oct).

I'm going to Oz on 30th Oct 2014(as a tourist, on ETA) but I don't want the visa to be granted to me before I leave for Oz. The reason being is that I want to stay for longer and earn enough money to sustain my stay in Oz. (I believe that I'll be given 6 months to enter Oz once it has been granted, then the 18th month period starts. I don't want the 18 months to start immediately when I go to Oz as a tourist)

The CO did not give me deadline to submit the docs, she simply said the outcome will be finalized after all supporting docs are received, so I'm wondering how much can I delay it? I was thinking of submitting right before I leave for Oz as a tourist, so they will grant me the visa after I leave Oz.


----------



## dolphin32 (Sep 18, 2014)

tearsunderstars said:


> Hello
> 
> I've lodged the application for the 476 visa on 30th Aug 2014.
> 
> ...


Hi 
I suggest you just submit all the documents you yave to submit. They only give you 28days to submit additional documents. Trying to time your visa outcome is never really easy and delaying submission especially after CO comunicates, might not be an advisable move to take. But if you tell your CO that you will be taking longer than 28days to submit the docs he/she requested then you eill get the best advice on how to proceed.


----------



## tearsunderstars (Oct 16, 2014)

dolphin32 said:


> Hi
> I suggest you just submit all the documents you yave to submit. They only give you 28days to submit additional documents. Trying to time your visa outcome is never really easy and delaying submission especially after CO comunicates, might not be an advisable move to take. But if you tell your CO that you will be taking longer than 28days to submit the docs he/she requested then you eill get the best advice on how to proceed.


Thanks dolphin32. I'll take note of your advice


----------



## ScarDeejay (Dec 5, 2013)

addii said:


> No worries mate.
> 
> I doing very well, apart from that hunting for a job and it's a heck of a task, no positives from that side by now.
> Anyways, what are your majors in engineering and where you residing presently.


Hey mate i feel you i'm in the exact situation even after doing an internship here it's still difficult to find a job. For fck sake they required you to have certificate for almost everything from (kitchen hand, Barista to cleaner)!! really. I did all those sort of job back in the UK without the need of a certificated.


----------



## lahmstanley (Nov 20, 2013)

Yeeeh. Lads. It's difficult. But as I understand the best way is to get your documents certified by engineers Aussie and then get the pr. That way, most companies are willing to invest their resources in you. If you haven't this, it will be a mountain to climb.


----------



## ScarDeejay (Dec 5, 2013)

lahmstanley said:


> Yeeeh. Lads. It's difficult. But as I understand the best way is to get your documents certified by engineers Aussie and then get the pr. That way, most companies are willing to invest their resources in you. If you haven't this, it will be a mountain to climb.


Ok let say i get my degree certified by Engineers Aussie, will that be enough with the 476 visa.


----------



## pallychan (Oct 27, 2014)

Hi everyone, I made a mistake when I lodged the application. Everything is in rush, I didnt aware that the IELTS test must be taken before the lodgement. 

I received the IELTS result before the CO allocated. But he email me that only test taken before the lodgement will be accepted. I already replied his email and explained my difficulties. Anyone can kindly advice me for the next step? If they reject my application, is it I need to pay $360 again?  I may lost the employment if I cant be granted a visa in time. Thanks for your help. 

For your information, I graduated in 2013, and then came to Perth for working holiday. I got an engineer offer two months before so I applied the 476 on 15 Sep 2014, and a CO allocated on 23 Oct 2014. My working holiday visa gonna expired on 27 Nov 2014, so I need the 476 in hurry, nervous now...


----------



## ScarDeejay (Dec 5, 2013)

pallychan said:


> Hi everyone, I made a mistake when I lodged the application. Everything is in rush, I didnt aware that the IELTS test must be taken before the lodgement.
> 
> I received the IELTS result before the CO allocated. But he email me that only test taken before the lodgement will be accepted. I already replied his email and explained my difficulties. Anyone can kindly advice me for the next step? If they reject my application, is it I need to pay $360 again?  I may lost the employment if I cant be granted a visa in time. Thanks for your help.
> 
> For your information, I graduated in 2013, and then came to Perth for working holiday. I got an engineer offer two months before so I applied the 476 on 15 Sep 2014, and a CO allocated on 23 Oct 2014. My working holiday visa gonna expired on 27 Nov 2014, so I need the 476 in hurry, nervous now...


Congrats on your engineering job is it in mechanical or electrical field. How long have you being working there? You may ask them to give you more time.


----------



## pallychan (Oct 27, 2014)

Thank you, it is about biomedical, just started from a month ago. Do I need to pay the application fee again if they do not accept my IELTS result?


----------



## ereskigal (Jul 24, 2013)

Hey guys, 

I am looking forward to lodge my application within the next two days and I went through the check list.
I have my all my documents scanned (the originals) but in the check list it says "certified copy". Is that only for the postal application or do I need scanned certified copies as well? 
I do not have my birth certificate translated, do you think it may be alright in original (german) or do I have to translate it (just asking because it is at my parent's place and it is quite some distance to the next certified translater).

"Academic transcript for your qualification in the discipline of Engineering"
"Letter of completion (including your course completion date) for your qualification in the discipline of Engineering."

Regarding those two points: I have a certificate with all my grades, but not exactely a "Letter of completion" because our university doesn't hand those out (we usually only need our certificate in Germany). 
Will the Certificate be enough?

Thank you very much for your time!


----------



## meleramadan (Oct 1, 2014)

that was email I received when I asked about certified documents: 
Please do not supply original documents with your application unless asked to do so.

You should provide certified copies of original documents or colour scanned copies of these documents in support of your visa application. 'Certified copies' are authorised or stamped as true copies of the original by a person authorised to do so under the law of the country that you are in.

People authorised to certify copies in Australia include (but are not limited to):

● Bank managers
● Justices of the Peace
● Nurses
● Pharmacists
● Police Officers
● Postal managers
● Solicitors
● Registered medical practitioners
● Registered migration agents


However you may also certify them overseas through the Australian embassy or Ministry of Foreign Affairs which would be easier for you as you are outside of Australia at the moment. 

For other parts, All your documents should be in English which means you have to translate them in an official translation with full address of the office and contact numbers. Also, you could ask university to provide you enrollment letter that states that you are graduated along with graduation date.

I hope this helps you 


ereskigal said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I am looking forward to lodge my application within the next two days and I went through the check list.
> I have my all my documents scanned (the originals) but in the check list it says "certified copy". Is that only for the postal application or do I need scanned certified copies as well?
> ...


----------



## ereskigal (Jul 24, 2013)

"You should provide certified copies of original documents or colour scanned copies of these documents in support of your visa application." 
SO if I get that correctly, I can use the scans of the official documents.
Thank you!


----------



## Sharonne (Jul 1, 2014)

Hi ,

I am an Indian, getting married to an Australian PR on January. Can I apply for 476 visa now? I satisfy all its conditions, yet unsure if marrying an aus resident would pose any restriction..

I would travel there and would be staying in Aus from July next year ..


----------



## tearsunderstars (Oct 16, 2014)

Hello

Just to share my timeline on the 476 visa:

Application lodged: 30 Aug 2014
First contacted by CO: 26 Sep 2014
Submitted my final doc: 31 Oct 2014 midnight (I was in Australia on ETA)
CO requested for departure itinerary: 31 Oct 2014 8am
Departed Australia: 09 Nov 2014
Visa Granted: 10 Nov 2014

Other useful information:

The CO contacted me to ask for my university course completion date. I was unable to provide as my university does not provide such a date. They can only provide month & year and completion, which in my case it was Aug 2012, and I was conferred my degree on 31 Aug 2012. I explained my situation to the CO, and they accepted it.

In my case the DIBP was understanding, however I strongly encourage the others to obtain evidence of completion incl the completion date from the university well before you lodge the application. I was so afraid that they would reject my application based on lack of evidence (which they rightfully could have).


----------



## Sheryalik (Nov 11, 2014)

*Re:*



AzharB said:


> Hi everyone I am from Pakistan and this forum helped a lot for getting me my temporary visa. I have recently given my visa. The timelines are as below.
> *
> Applied Date : 16-June-2014
> Co Contacted: 7-July-2014 (asked me to submit my medical certificates only)
> ...



Why do you need P80 form? And if an applicant is married, does he need to attached the documents of his partner even if she is not accompanying with him. And where do you get you documents translated from. I guess they have to be translated by an accredited translator. 

If anybody else knows the answers to my above questions, please reply to me. 

Thank you!


----------



## lahmstanley (Nov 20, 2013)

Hey! Yes, you have to get all your originals certified. Even for the scans. 
About the last two requirements, you need to call your university and ask them to write you that letter. Explain your situation. It shouldn't be difficult. I actually submitted my documents without it and my application was held up till I got the letter of completion. 
Yes, I suggest you get your birth certificate translated and certified.


----------



## viction (Dec 1, 2014)

*Mr*

Hi,
I went U.K to 2011 and graduated on 2013. Do I eligible for VISA 476 , I got few pounds debts in the U.K what they actually considered? Please help me am I still eligible to apply for this VISA.


----------



## saleh91 (Dec 7, 2014)

*RE*

Hello there,

I just lodged my application last week for visa 476 and I had some questions regarding the online application.

- Regarding this following question "Give details of your expected itinerary in Australia." In the link "Complete character assessment particular for this applicant." how should I answer this question? I have no idea where I will be living, it depends on where I can find a job, also I really can't tell which places I will be visiting within Australia. Can I put just a completely made up answer like saying I will be in Melbourne for my entire visa stay?

-Regarding the medical check, I followed the medical link and was provided an HAP ID, and requested to do medical examination and X-ray. Should I proceed with the medical check or wait till the CO asks me to take it?

-Some of the documents I uploaded have a "?" mark next to them, should I follow what is written in it or just ignore it as long as I have uploaded all the items on the checklist?

-Finally, anyone has experience with police check from Syria. It's called "La Hukum". Would really appreciate if you can share your experience, how long is it valid for and can I issue it for overseas use? (I already issued one from Syria, but I was told that it's for internal use only and can't be certified by Syrian foreign ministry. I was also told that it's only valid for 3 month, but it doesn't say so anywhere on the document I have)

Would really appreciate any help with these questions.

post img.org/
image/f8dyegy3j/

immi online application screen 


Thanks,


----------



## Mike2020 (Dec 9, 2014)

Hello,

let me try to give you information according to my own experience.

Hello there,

I just lodged my application last week for visa 476 and I had some questions regarding the online application.

Nice

- Regarding this following question "Give details of your expected itinerary in Australia." In the link "Complete character assessment particular for this applicant." how should I answer this question? I have no idea where I will be living, it depends on where I can find a job, also I really can't tell which places I will be visiting within Australia. Can I put just a completely made up answer like saying I will be in Melbourne for my entire visa stay?

The form is straight forward, answer what you can answer, those questions you don't have the answers, just leave them. That's what I did as well.

-Regarding the medical check, I followed the medical link and was provided an HAP ID, and requested to do medical examination and X-ray. Should I proceed with the medical check or wait till the CO asks me to take it?

You don't have to wait, take your HAP ID to the appointed nearest clinic or hospital (doctor). As for me, I made a call first, and I gave them my HAP ID, then they gave me an appointment on the next week.

-Some of the documents I uploaded have a "?" mark next to them, should I follow what is written in it or just ignore it as long as I have uploaded all the items on the checklist?

It doesn't matter, just follow the check list and try to upload all the documents requested.

-Finally, anyone has experience with police check from Syria. It's called "La Hukum". Would really appreciate if you can share your experience, how long is it valid for and can I issue it for overseas use? (I already issued one from Syria, but I was told that it's for internal use only and can't be certified by Syrian foreign ministry. I was also told that it's only valid for 3 month, but it doesn't say so anywhere on the document I have)

I think you should contact your Embassy or the ministry of foreign affairs in your home country. I don't know, I have lived in many and different countries, I had to run all over.

Would really appreciate any help with these questions.

Tips: as far as you have all the necessaries submitted, they may contact you telling you that your VISA is granted. My case, they just contacted telling me the good news. And it took less than a month (20 days), I was surprised to be honest. Good luck buddy! hope your questions are answered according to my experience!

post img.org/
image/f8dyegy3j/

immi online application screen 


Thanks,


----------



## Mingy (Dec 28, 2014)

*Graduate in Australia University, eligible for 476?*

Hello people!

I apologized if this a repeated question but I'm just not sure if anyone posted this same question in this thread before since it's more than 100 pages. 

Anyway, so I've graduated as Environmental Engineer in RMIT University in Melbourne (which is under Washington Accord). And I'm wondering if I'm eligible to apply for visa 476 as some told me that this visa is for those who graduated in overseas universities only. 

Can someone please enlighten me on this matter? Thanks!


----------



## Keep (Dec 31, 2014)

*Health Examinations*

Hello everyone,

This forum has done a great job so far and helped me a lot with everyone sharing their experiences.
Thanks everyone, much appreciated.

I am planing to apply online for the visa by the end of this week. I have all documents ready other than PCC, Health examinations and national id card (which I believe is optional as long as valid passport is provided - please suggest).

I would like to carry out health examinations once CO has asked for it, but I guess I am missing something which has to be done before lodging the application regarding health examinations.

The online application requires HAP ID which so far I assumed CO was going to issue once application is being processed.

Someone earlier mentioned they followed a link and got HAP ID, now they'll submit application and wait for CO response. After which they will visit the clinic and have their tests carried out. Please explain if such is the case and what link are we talking about?

My main concern is not having to pay for health examinations till CO has confirmed everything else is good to go.

So basically I'm lost, I'd appreciate if someone could help me find the correct path.

Thanks very much.


----------



## saleh91 (Dec 7, 2014)

Hello mate, 

I guess it's better if upload your national ID if you have one. Regarding the health check, I guess you can get a HAP number before lodging you application, but what I did was that after I lodged my application and I was promoted to a page where I need to upload all needed documents, and on that page there is a link to get the HAP number. I waited for my medical until the CO asked for it. (You can get the HAP number before the CO contacts you and then take that HAP number with you to one of the listed medical centers after the CO asks for the medical and PPC).

Also another thing I noticed after lodging my application is that I need to fill "form 80", which is not so fun . it's better to fill it now, rather than having the CO ask for it later.


Regards,



Keep said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> This forum has done a great job so far and helped me a lot with everyone sharing their experiences.
> Thanks everyone, much appreciated.
> ...


----------



## alsenlea (Jan 5, 2015)

*Help needed in China*

Hello Everyone, I need help concerning the following questions:

1. I've stayed in Nigeria for a total of 11 months 3 days during two periods (31/8/2013-23/1/2014 and 22/2/2014-2/9/2014), do I have to apply for a Nigerian Police Clearance Certificate(PCC) before lodging my application, and if yes, how? (My stay was not up to 12 months but very close, I'm afraid that once I have to it'll take a very long time due to the efficiency in Nigeria)

2. Since I stayed in Nigeria after May, 2014 I'll have to provide a certificate of vaccine of polio according to the website notice. I remember clearly that I had this vaccine when I was 5 or 6 years old, but I don't know where to obtain such a certificate. Could I just take a test to show that I already have the anti-body against polio? Or will it delay my application if I don't provide the certificate (because as far as I know adults are not quite vulnerable to polio virus and the incubation period lasts only 1-2 weeks so I should be safe considering that I've been back for more than 4 months?)

3.Do I have to provide information of ALL my families even if we are in three individual family books(Hukou Bu)? And Since I'm financially independent, I should put them in the "other family members" section instead of "dependents" section, right?

4.If I report a lost passport and apply for a new one, will the visa office be able to see any of my exit and entry records?(I'm Chinese and now live in china)


----------



## alsenlea (Jan 5, 2015)

*Help needed in China*

Furthermore, if I deliberately hide my visit to Nigeria will this be a visa application fraud? I really don't know what to do right now!

Please share your advise.

Thanks a lot!


----------



## Mike2020 (Dec 9, 2014)

Hello,

I think, you are eligible for Temporary Graduate visa (subclass 485)

You may also drop them an email as well.

Best of luck!





Mingy said:


> Hello people!
> 
> I apologized if this a repeated question but I'm just not sure if anyone posted this same question in this thread before since it's more than 100 pages.
> 
> ...


----------



## alsenlea (Jan 5, 2015)

*Available Email?*



Mike2020 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I think, you are eligible for Temporary Graduate visa (subclass 485)
> 
> ...


Could you provide their emails pls? I looked everywhere but I just couldn't find it, I need to communicate with them directly.


----------



## saleh91 (Dec 7, 2014)

Hey there people,

I just got granted Visa 476 and here is the timeline.

Online application 26-Nov-14. Uploaded the following (Form 80, Photograph, Letter of completion, Transcript, Birth Certificate, IELTS RESULTS, Passport & Syrian National ID Card.)

Case Officer assigned on 16-Dec-14. Requested (medical + PCC)

On 8-Jan-15 I submitted 3 PCC from (Syria, UAE and Saudi Arabia). medical was sent before.

Visa grant on 14-Jan-15 below are the received conditions

Must Make First Entry to
Australia Before
24 December 2015
Must Not Arrive After 14 July 2016
Stay Period 18 month(s) from the date of first arrival
Travel Facility Multiple
Visa Conditions NIL


And now the hard part starts, GEIF JOB Australia!!:fingerscrossed:

Regards,


Forgot to mention, I graduated from the American University of Sharjah, UAE with BS is Mechanical Engineering.
Hope someone finds this information useful.


----------



## alsenlea (Jan 5, 2015)

*Medical examination*



saleh91 said:


> Hey there people,
> 
> I just got granted Visa 476 and here is the timeline.
> 
> ...


Is it okay to carry out the medical examination even before co contacts you? the web page says you should wait until they tell you so.


----------



## Mike2020 (Dec 9, 2014)

SA Temporary Graduate: sa.temporary.graduate at immi.gov.au



alsenlea said:


> Could you provide their emails pls? I looked everywhere but I just couldn't find it, I need to communicate with them directly.


----------



## ereskigal (Jul 24, 2013)

I want to thank everyone who answers questions here for the newer people. 

I stumbled upon this forum roughly a year ago, started my visa application in October and got it granted just some days ago. I am in NZ and will come back to Australia in February.
Here is my timeline:

Application submitted: 31 Oct 2014
Application Fee paid: 31 Oct 2014
I uploaded the following documents on that day:
- IELTS-Score
- Passport
- National ID
- A biometrical Photograph
- Birth Certificate
- Educational Certificate
- Form 80

C.O. assigned: 2 Dec 2014
-> Asking for Police Check

Police Check and translation uploaded: 01 Jan 2015
Email to leave AUstralia (I was in Aus during the application): 12 Jan 2015
(I left on the 13th)

Visa Grant letter: 14 Jan 2015


----------



## saleh91 (Dec 7, 2014)

alsenlea said:


> Is it okay to carry out the medical examination even before co contacts you? the web page says you should wait until they tell you so.


I guess once you have the HAP ID you can take the medical test. However, I guess it's best if you wait till the CO asks for it. Anyways, the medical can be done and sent to them in less than a week. what might set you back in time is the PCC, especially if you need it form more than one country, like my case.


----------



## Keep (Dec 31, 2014)

*Email address*

Hello guys,

I have a quick question.
Somewhere in the forums I read once the 476 application has been submitted online, CO will contact and provide us their email address. Whereas I have just been contacted by CO asking for PCC and Medical but only email address provided is general "sa.temporary.graduate" one.

Please suggest if this is normal and is this the email address we have to use to contact my CO.

Thanks.


----------



## lahmstanley (Nov 20, 2013)

Yeeh, mate! I think it is. When replying, put the name of your case officer in the subject line. 
I guess they use the same address. 
Cheers.


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

lahmstanley said:


> Yeeh, mate! I think it is. When replying, put the name of your case officer in the subject line.
> I guess they use the same address.
> Cheers.


there is no such thing as "your case officer" anymore, all teams are operating on CCM (Collective Case Management) basis, where a whole team works on a whole lot of cases.


----------



## lahmstanley (Nov 20, 2013)

Then that changes things. Anyways, I think the address they gave you should suffice.


----------



## alsenlea (Jan 5, 2015)

*Co allocation*



Keep said:


> Hello guys,
> 
> I have a quick question.
> Somewhere in the forums I read once the 476 application has been submitted online, CO will contact and provide us their email address. Whereas I have just been contacted by CO asking for PCC and Medical but only email address provided is general "sa.temporary.graduate" one.
> ...


When did you lodge your online application and when did the co contact you? I've been desperate waiting for the co to contact since 8 Jan. 

Thanks


----------



## Keep (Dec 31, 2014)

alsenlea said:


> When did you lodge your online application and when did the co contact you? I've been desperate waiting for the co to contact since 8 Jan.
> 
> Thanks


Hi,

I submitted online application on 2nd of Jan and received an email on 23rd Jan 2015.


----------



## alsenlea (Jan 5, 2015)

hello everyone, I was just granted the 476 visa and below is my timeline, hope this helps:
eLodge: 8 Jan 2015
more info request: health only, 28 Jan 2015( there is no co anymore, they all use the email sa.temporary.graduate to contact I think)
health uploaded: 2 Feb 2015
Visa Grant: 3 Feb 2015
total: 25days

the materials I provided while elodge are as follows:
birth certificate, letter of completion, degree certificate, pcc(these are certified English copies and color scanned original copies if any), transcripts, passport, IELTS report form.
and on 26 Jan 2015 I uploaded my vaccination against polio because I went to Nigeria before.

I think it's better to provide all the need info before they request for more, even pcc and health can
be done before they request for them, and thus your application will be accelerated.

Best wishes for every one, this forum really helped me a lot!


----------



## anoz (Feb 5, 2015)

applied 10th jan, all docs submitted. nothing yet.


----------



## smashingbeast (Jun 20, 2013)

You guys are lucky. A year ago, we had to wait for 4-5 months before we were assigned a CO.


----------



## anoz (Feb 5, 2015)

Anybody on here who's applied on 10th Jan or later has been assigned a case officer or received the visa?


----------



## alsenlea (Jan 5, 2015)

anoz said:


> Anybody on here who's applied on 10th Jan or later has been assigned a case officer or received the visa?


what's your situation now? still nothing? maybe you can email them to make some enquiries about your application, they always reply quite quickly. the email address is in my last post ending with @immi.gov.au


----------



## anoz (Feb 5, 2015)

I e-mailed them and I got this reply.

'Your application has not yet been allocated to a case officer. In fairness to all of our clients we are allocating the applications based on the date of receipt.'


----------



## akrish (Aug 5, 2013)

I waited 6 months before I got the visa, 3 months before allocation of CO and asking me to get medicals and PCs done...


----------



## alsenlea (Jan 5, 2015)

anoz said:


> I e-mailed them and I got this reply.
> 
> 'Your application has not yet been allocated to a case officer. In fairness to all of our clients we are allocating the applications based on the date of receipt.'


that's fairly strange, I just applied two days ahead of u and am already granted the visa. I've also learnt that there is no more co in 476 cases, they operate on a team basis.

Anyway you don't have to worry too much, not many people are applying for 476 and most applicants will be granted sooner or later based on what people said on this forum


----------



## anoz (Feb 5, 2015)

Yeah, quite strange and a bit unfair. However, I will be happy if I get it by the end of this month. btw did u certify all ur documents cuz I uploaded originals only?


----------



## alsenlea (Jan 5, 2015)

anoz said:


> Yeah, quite strange and a bit unfair. However, I will be happy if I get it by the end of this month. btw did u certify all ur documents cuz I uploaded originals only?


No, I only certified those not in English, docs originally in English like my academic transcripts, I just uploaded the color scanned original PDF


----------



## alsenlea (Jan 5, 2015)

Keep said:


> alsenlea said:
> 
> 
> > When did you lodge your online application and when did the co contact you? I've been desperate waiting for the co to contact since 8 Jan.
> ...


Are you granted the visa already? How is job hunting now, and when do you plan to land?


----------



## anoz (Feb 5, 2015)

I did the same mate, only certified the English translation of my National ID, rest uploaded the scans and all were in English. 

Are u in Oz now? or when do u intend to go there? I've heard a mixed reaction about the job market for graduates in there? Do u know anything abt it?


----------



## alsenlea (Jan 5, 2015)

anoz said:


> I did the same mate, only certified the English translation of my National ID, rest uploaded the scans and all were in English.
> 
> Are u in Oz now? or when do u intend to go there? I've heard a mixed reaction about the job market for graduates in there? Do u know anything abt it?


I didn't even upload my ID card, nor did they ask for it, maybe it's because of my international vaccination certificate. What about the job market? I learnt it's not quite promising especially without a PR. Still not sure when to go yet, maybe after the Chinese spring festival.


----------



## MigrateAus (Feb 16, 2015)

alsenlea said:


> I didn't even upload my ID card, nor did they ask for it, maybe it's because of my international vaccination certificate. What about the job market? I learnt it's not quite promising especially without a PR. Still not sure when to go yet, maybe after the Chinese spring festival.


Hi,

I need to clarify a problem which I had about Visa 476. I have been graduated from a Washington accredited institution on April 2013. I suppose to e-lodge for this visa in mid of March 2015. The date which I suppose lodge for the visa will not exceed two years after my graduation since two year completion date suppose to be at 1st of April 2015. Will that make any effect on visa granting process? Will they consider about the visa granting date also should be no more than two years after my graduation as well?
Your valuable comments would be highly appreciated!


----------



## alsenlea (Jan 5, 2015)

MigrateAus said:


> alsenlea said:
> 
> 
> > I didn't even upload my ID card, nor did they ask for it, maybe it's because of my international vaccination certificate. What about the job market? I learnt it's not quite promising especially without a PR. Still not sure when to go yet, maybe after the Chinese spring festival.
> ...


No, only the lodge date matters


----------



## MigrateAus (Feb 16, 2015)

I like to know about job availability in Australia for visa 476 holding electrical engineering graduates with more than one and half year foriegn field experience. Especially I though to consider about Darwin, Brisbane and Perth as my most likely cities to be visited. Do you gauys have any idea or experience about that?

Apart from that I'd like to know about the ways that I can obtain an engineering job in those particular cities.

I heard that there are special engineering professional courses available in australia for expat engineers, will that make a boost to find job in australia defienietly? 

My final issue is when I get finish my period of stay with Visa 476, will I be eligible to apply for Visa 489 which authorise to sponser me by one of my relative who live in there wih PR? or else what are the other visas except 189 and 190 to stay further in australia?


----------



## anoz (Feb 5, 2015)

here is my timeline
visa applied: 10th jan
completed all required docs including medical and police reports: 26 Jan
CO assigned more docs requested (submitted same day): 17th Feb
Visa granted: 18th Feb


----------



## alsenlea (Jan 5, 2015)

anoz said:


> here is my timeline
> visa applied: 10th jan
> completed all required docs including medical and police reports: 26 Jan
> CO assigned more docs requested (submitted same day): 17th Feb
> Visa granted: 18th Feb


Would you make a full list of the materials you provided? That might be helpful to other people.
BTW, when do you plan to go to oz and which city will you go to?


----------



## Sharonne (Jul 1, 2014)

anoz said:


> here is my timeline
> visa applied: 10th jan
> completed all required docs including medical and police reports: 26 Jan
> CO assigned more docs requested (submitted same day): 17th Feb
> Visa granted: 18th Feb


Congrats anoz.. I have applied on Feb 2 and uploaded all necessary docs including PCC and medical.. waiting for CO..


----------



## alsenlea (Jan 5, 2015)

Sharonne said:


> Congrats anoz.. I have applied on Feb 2 and uploaded all necessary docs including PCC and medical.. waiting for CO..


I knew somebody submitted application on someday Jan and didn't finish uploading his materials until 4 days ago, and today he was granted visa. They requested for transcript and then immediately decided it's unnecessary and deemed this guy meeting study request and granted him the visa.

Very strange isn't it. I've heard news that they are going to close this visa stream, does this has anything with it? Just wish I knew more inside info.


----------



## Sharonne (Jul 1, 2014)

alsenlea said:


> I knew somebody submitted application on someday Jan and didn't finish uploading his materials until 4 days ago, and today he was granted visa. They requested for transcript and then immediately decided it's unnecessary and deemed this guy meeting study request and granted him the visa.
> 
> Very strange isn't it. I've heard news that they are going to close this visa stream, does this has anything with it? Just wish I knew more inside info.


That's great.. Hope we are granted in the same pace .. I guess they are deciding upon January applicants till date.. 

Well, there is no official information on that till now and I have'nt heard anything like that either  Are u granted already or in queue?


----------



## imadky (Feb 21, 2015)

Hello Everyone, 

I am new to this forum. My application just got rejected for a Canadian permanent visa .. then I found this Australian program (Subclass 476) I graduated around 18 months ago.. So I still have time to apply. Can someone please refer me to a link where all details are listed and what mistakes I should avoid. I also want to know the validity of the visa before landing in Australia, i.e. how much time do I have to find a job there before travelling? 

Thank you in advance


----------



## akrish (Aug 5, 2013)

imadky said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> I am new to this forum. My application just got rejected for a Canadian permanent visa .. then I found this Australian program (Subclass 476) I graduated around 18 months ago.. So I still have time to apply. Can someone please refer me to a link where all details are listed and what mistakes I should avoid. I also want to know the validity of the visa before landing in Australia, i.e. how much time do I have to find a job there before travelling?
> 
> Thank you in advance


Just out of interest, why did ur Canadian pr get rejected?


----------



## imadky (Feb 21, 2015)

Hello,
Not enough evidence that I have one year experience . It's okay.. Do you have any answers to my question please ?? As my documents are ready (I received my package from Canada) so I can apply quickly now. Thank you


----------



## saleh91 (Dec 7, 2014)

imadky said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> I am new to this forum. My application just got rejected for a Canadian permanent visa .. then I found this Australian program (Subclass 476) I graduated around 18 months ago.. So I still have time to apply. Can someone please refer me to a link where all details are listed and what mistakes I should avoid. I also want to know the validity of the visa before landing in Australia, i.e. how much time do I have to find a job there before travelling?
> 
> Thank you in advance


Your medical and PCC will specify your date for "Must Make First Entry to Australia Before". it's basically one year from the issuance of the oldest document.
Another thing to take care off is that you should do your IELTS test and get the results before lodging your application. tests taken after lodging will not be accepted.
all other information you need is on the website immi.gov.au, you lodge your application online, it's pretty easy to get if you meet all the requirements. Good luck.

I guess my previous post below would be helpful for you:


I just got granted Visa 476 and here is the timeline.

Online application 26-Nov-14. Uploaded the following (Form 80, Photograph, Letter of completion, Transcript, Birth Certificate, IELTS RESULTS, Passport & Syrian National ID Card.)

Case Officer assigned on 16-Dec-14. Requested (medical + PCC)

On 8-Jan-15 I submitted 3 PCC from (Syria, UAE and Saudi Arabia). medical was sent before.

Visa grant on 14-Jan-15 below are the received conditions

Must Make First Entry to Australia Before 24 December 2015
Must Not Arrive After 14 July 2016
Stay Period 18 month(s) from the date of first arrival
Travel Facility Multiple
Visa Conditions NIL


----------



## alsenlea (Jan 5, 2015)

saleh91 said:


> imadky said:
> 
> 
> > Hello Everyone,
> ...


Have you made it to Australia? How is the job market there?


----------



## imadky (Feb 21, 2015)

saleh91 said:


> Your medical and PCC will specify your date for "Must Make First Entry to Australia Before". it's basically one year from the issuance of the oldest document.
> Another thing to take care off is that you should do your IELTS test and get the results before lodging your application. tests taken after lodging will not be accepted.
> all other information you need is on the website immi.gov.au, you lodge your application online, it's pretty easy to get if you meet all the requirements. Good luck.
> 
> ...


Thank you so much my friend  I already have all my documents including my IELTS results since my package was returned from Canada. I only need to get a letter of completion from university.


----------



## alij382 (Feb 22, 2015)

saleh91 said:


> I guess once you have the HAP ID you can take the medical test. However, I guess it's best if you wait till the CO asks for it. Anyways, the medical can be done and sent to them in less than a week. what might set you back in time is the PCC, especially if you need it form more than one country, like my case.


Hey Saleh, what a coincidence, I'm planning to do follow the same path as I have just graduated from the American University of Sharjah with a BSc in Mechanical Engineering. I'm still getting my documents ready as I have not yet lodged the application.

I hope you can guide me a bit. Do I have to wait until the Degree is issued to lodge the application? Or you think its better to lodge it now and wait until a CO asks for the documents? 

Also, did you get your degree attested by Engineers Australia? Or you just uploaded it along with the transcript and the letter of completion? 

Any help would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## Sharonne (Jul 1, 2014)

alij382 said:


> Hey Saleh, what a coincidence, I'm planning to do follow the same path as I have just graduated from the American University of Sharjah with a BSc in Mechanical Engineering. I'm still getting my documents ready as I have not yet lodged the application.
> 
> I hope you can guide me a bit. Do I have to wait until the Degree is issued to lodge the application? Or you think its better to lodge it now and wait until a CO asks for the documents?
> 
> ...


Hi,

Engineers Australia does not have to verify our transcripts for applying for 476 visa.. just uploading colour scanned copies of the transcripts and degree certificates will do !


----------



## saleh91 (Dec 7, 2014)

alsenlea, 
nope I still didn't move to Australia, I'm planning to move to Sydney in June-July. regarding jobs, it seems that you have to be there in order to get a job.

Ali,
:O nice. so we might have taken some classes together, what year did you enter AUS?
Well regarding waiting for your college letter I guess it's just best to wait for it. The visa process time is relatively short, I was actually not expecting it to be this quick at all. So I guess it's just best to get all your papers ready, and then lodge your application. You can Start by taking the IELTS exam while you wait for the letter of completion.
Regarding assertions, my letter of completion and transcript were asserted by the UAE ministry of education + foreign affairs. Though it might be just find to upload it as it is with the university stamps only, I'm not sure.


----------



## imadky (Feb 21, 2015)

Hello, 

"If you are required to undergo health examinations, you must organise your health examinations upfront before lodging a visa application and include your health identifier (HAP ID) when completing your visa application form." 

Does this mean that I should complete my medical examinations before submitting my application? Or it is fine to send them when requested later on ?


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

imadky said:


> Hello,
> 
> "If you are required to undergo health examinations, you must organise your health examinations upfront before lodging a visa application and include your health identifier (HAP ID) when completing your visa application form."
> 
> Does this mean that I should complete my medical examinations before submitting my application? Or it is fine to send them when requested later on ?


for faster processing you can do that, otherwise you can wait for them to be requested


----------



## anoz (Feb 5, 2015)

I will reach Sydney on 5th April mate. 
All provided all the documents listed in the website for this visa (colour scanned and uploaded without certification, submitted National ID and its certified translation), police reports, emedical.
Later CO asked to fill up form 80 and 1221 and also asked for my recent CV. 
Visa granted with 2 hours of submitting these forms.


----------



## keyboardWarior (Feb 28, 2015)

My timeline:
Application Submitted: 27 January 2014
PCC and Polio Vaccination evidence requested: 24 Feb
Docs submitted: 25 Feb
Visa Granted: 26 Feb 

Thanks for the help!

now to PR... Is there a thread on this forum named something like "From 476 to PR"?


----------



## alij382 (Feb 22, 2015)

saleh91 said:


> alsenlea,
> nope I still didn't move to Australia, I'm planning to move to Sydney in June-July. regarding jobs, it seems that you have to be there in order to get a job.
> 
> Ali,
> ...


I entered Fall 2010. I really think we have at some point with Gadalla or Saad Ahmed . I have taken the IELTS test, and now I'm waiting for my degree to be issued, but I'm thinking of lodging the health declarations before lodging this application to be provided the HAP ID and also go do a medical test for it. You think it's faster this way? The medical would be done in Festival City Dubai, right?

Thanks a lot for your reply mate, let me hear from you!


----------



## MigrateAus (Feb 16, 2015)

Hi,

When apply for the visa 476 they ask for Letter of Completion, does it mean that I want to submit a separate letter from my university apart from my degree certificate and transcript?

Do I need to certify all my certificate from when I apply through online?

They do also ask for national identity card, is that necessary to submit? because I have my birth certificate translated and certified.

Thanks!


----------



## saleh91 (Dec 7, 2014)

alij382 said:


> I entered Fall 2010. I really think we have at some point with Gadalla or Saad Ahmed . I have taken the IELTS test, and now I'm waiting for my degree to be issued, but I'm thinking of lodging the health declarations before lodging this application to be provided the HAP ID and also go do a medical test for it. You think it's faster this way? The medical would be done in Festival City Dubai, right?
> 
> Thanks a lot for your reply mate, let me hear from you!


Gadalla  Well I entered Fall 2009. and graduated summer 2013, so probably not. anyways, I guess if you want to cut on time you should start with the PCC, especially if you need one from your home country. For me, the one from UAE took me too long, but that was because I'm living in Saudi now. Regarding the medical it should take 1 week at the most for them to upload the results, so dont worry. I'm not sure where to take it in Dubai, but everything is mentioned on the immi site


----------



## saleh91 (Dec 7, 2014)

MigrateAus said:


> Hi,
> 
> When apply for the visa 476 they ask for Letter of Completion, does it mean that I want to submit a separate letter from my university apart from my degree certificate and transcript?
> 
> ...


Certificate and letter of completion is the same thing, one important thing is that it should have the date of graduation mentioned on it example (1-march-2015). Probably no need for any certification, just upload a clear colored scan


----------



## MigrateAus (Feb 16, 2015)

saleh91 said:


> Certificate and letter of completion is the same thing, one important thing is that it should have the date of graduation mentioned on it example (1-march-2015). Probably no need for any certification, just upload a clear colored scan


Thank you very much saleh91.


----------



## Sharonne (Jul 1, 2014)

Happy news to share..

Got my visa granted this morning  My timeline is as follows

Date of application and payment : Feb 3
Uploading supporting docs: Feb 5 to 12
Visa grant: March 6


----------



## PeterKei (Mar 6, 2015)

*documents*



Sharonne said:


> Happy news to share..
> 
> Got my visa granted this morning  My timeline is as follows
> 
> ...


Hi Sharonne, wish you the nice months down under. I have some questions about supporting documents. Could you please write them down to help us to get those visa in one month!! Did you take an medical examination before you logded?

Thank you for your help.


----------



## Sharonne (Jul 1, 2014)

PeterKei said:


> Hi Sharonne, wish you the nice months down under. I have some questions about supporting documents. Could you please write them down to help us to get those visa in one month!! Did you take an medical examination before you logded?
> 
> Thank you for your help.


Hi PeterKei,

I uploaded color scanned copies of birth certificate, passport, academic transcripts, degree certificate, course completion certificate, a couple of national ID documents, Form 80, color passport size photo graph ,Indian PCC and IELTS results within a week. Since i had taken IELTS test few months back, I had it ready with me. Further,I applied for medical test and got it done in another 3 days which was automatically uploaded to the immi account by the hospital. I took it up only after lodging visa application. :juggle:

Hope this clear your query. Feel free to ask if you have anything other doubts too


----------



## Sheryalik (Nov 11, 2014)

*Timeline*

Application Submitted: 17 February 2015
Form 1221 and Polio Vaccination evidence requested: 16 March 2015
Docs submitted: 17 March 2015
Visa Granted: 18 March 2015


----------



## soda (Mar 19, 2015)

Is there anyone who is rejected because of the diploma grade? Looks like i will get around 2 out of 4 scale. That means nearly minimum points to graduate but enough  I've checked the requirements but couldn't find out. 
Thank you for any info related to this.


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

soda said:


> Is there anyone who is rejected because of the diploma grade? Looks like i will get around 2 out of 4 scale. That means nearly minimum points to graduate but enough  I've checked the requirements but couldn't find out.
> Thank you for any info related to this.


if it's not in the requirements then a CO cannot use it to reject you ...... For instance you can't reject a visit visa applicant because they smell bad or have a stain on their shirt !


----------



## poonam360 (Mar 30, 2015)

hello,

quick and imp question.

I completed my MSC degree in IT from UK- university of greenwich. Can i apply 476 visa?


----------



## soda (Mar 19, 2015)

poonam360 said:


> hello,
> 
> quick and imp question.
> 
> I completed my MSC degree in IT from UK- university of greenwich. Can i apply 476 visa?


you can check the visa 476 page. you will find the recognised institutions section. 
Under the Washington Accord, there is accredited programs list. your answer is there.


----------



## imadky (Feb 21, 2015)

Hello,

I submitted my application on February 28. I still did not receive any email or update.. I submitted all documents except for PCC and medical examinations.. Do they ask for your pcc and medical by email or just update your application page ?? Because i saw the section "meeting the health requirement" and i am not sure if it has appeared just now or it was there from the beginning 

Thank you


----------



## makarunee (Apr 1, 2015)

Hi imadky.

I also submitted my application on that same week, February 26 but I haven't got a reply too. I already had my medical by printing a referral letter from my immiaccount.




imadky said:


> Hello,
> 
> I submitted my application on February 28. I still did not receive any email or update.. I submitted all documents except for PCC and medical examinations.. Do they ask for your pcc and medical by email or just update your application page ?? Because i saw the section "meeting the health requirement" and i am not sure if it has appeared just now or it was there from the beginning
> 
> Thank you


----------



## imadky (Feb 21, 2015)

Thank you  I will do my medicals next week and send my PCC and wait for their reply. I'll keep you updated.. Please tell me whenever you receive a reply.. Good luck


----------



## makarunee (Apr 1, 2015)

Okay.  I'll update you as soon as I receive an email from them. Good luck!


----------



## soda (Mar 19, 2015)

Is there anyone who got PR after this 476 Visa? I want to learn;
-How long the process takes?
- Did you have to leave the country in this period?
- In order to get this PR while on 476, what else should we prepare so we won't need to return home country to prepare?


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

soda said:


> Is there anyone who got PR after this 476 Visa? I want to learn;
> -How long the process takes?
> - Did you have to leave the country in this period?
> - In order to get this PR while on 476, what else should we prepare so we won't need to return home country to prepare?


if you qualify and apply while the visa is still valid, yes you can .....


----------



## makarunee (Apr 1, 2015)

Hi @imadky! Got my visa last April 14.


----------



## imadky (Feb 21, 2015)

makarunee said:


> Hi @imadky! Got my visa last April 14.


Hello, 

Congrats my friend  I'm still waiting for a reply... My page was updated with my medicals done around two or three days ago.. In what form do you get your visa ? And when are you required to land in Australia ?


----------



## makarunee (Apr 1, 2015)

The immigration office just sent me an email with a pdf file indicating my visa grant. Not sure about the CO though. I think they just granted it since I already submitted all the requirements. My initial entry date must be on or before February 18, 2016. I think they based it on the date indicated in my PCC.


----------



## imadky (Feb 21, 2015)

makarunee said:


> The immigration office just sent me an email with a pdf file indicating my visa grant. Not sure about the CO though. I think they just granted it since I already submitted all the requirements. My initial entry date must be on or before February 18, 2016. I think they based it on the date indicated in my PCC.


Hello, 
I was just granted a visa. Did u get the difference between first entry date and must not arrive after ??


----------



## makarunee (Apr 1, 2015)

imadky said:


> Hello,
> I was just granted a visa. Did u get the difference between first entry date and must not arrive after ??


"First entry date" - must go to Australia on or before this date
"Must not arrive after" - you can have multiple entries in Australia until the said date. 

As for me, I must not arrive after October 2016. So I can't go outside Australia after that or else, I won't be able to come back (unless I have another visa)


----------



## wandia (Jul 9, 2014)

soda said:


> Is there anyone who got PR after this 476 Visa? I want to learn;
> -How long the process takes?
> - Did you have to leave the country in this period?
> - In order to get this PR while on 476, what else should we prepare so we won't need to return home country to prepare?


Hi Soda, 

I am a current 476 visa holder in the process of applying for PR.. I cant answer how long the whole process takes (p.s. waiting eagerly makes each day feel like a week, haha), but I can answer the other two:

- Did you have to leave the country in this period?

No you dont have to leave if you are applying under 189 visa. 

- In order to get this PR while on 476, what else should we prepare so we won't need to return home country to prepare?

Depending on what you are claiming points for (e.g. age, education, work experience, english ability etc.), the things you need to prepare may vary. As a general rule, make sure you have 
1. gotten your skills assessed by the relevant body
2. you have sat and passed the IELTS results

Do these two BEFORE submitting your EOI. Aside from that, if all your details are in order it should go through smoothly, though of course patience is key. :juggle: 

Best of luck with your endeavors!


----------



## wandia (Jul 9, 2014)

imadky said:


> Hello,
> 
> I submitted my application on February 28. I still did not receive any email or update.. I submitted all documents except for PCC and medical examinations.. Do they ask for your pcc and medical by email or just update your application page ?? Because i saw the section "meeting the health requirement" and i am not sure if it has appeared just now or it was there from the beginning
> 
> Thank you


Hi

From my experience they should specifically contact you via email asking you to provide PCCs and medicals. Have you checked your junk/spam folder in case the email may have been sent there? If in doubt feel free to email them with your query. In my experience the replies were relatively quick whenever I sent out an email.


----------



## wandia (Jul 9, 2014)

*476 jobs, experience*

Hi all, 

We all belong to the 476 club. I hope we can help each other post-application too! 

I have created a thread for us to share our experiences. I hope we can all contribute with info on jobs, advice, experiences etc, in regards to the 476 visa specifically etc. 

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...t-476-visa-holders-share-your-experience.html


----------



## pseudoaussie (Apr 28, 2015)

*No Case Officer Assigned Up to Now*

Hi,

Has anyone here applied during March? I applied on March 28, and it's been one month now and I still don't have a case officer assigned to me. Can I contact the immigration regarding this matter? Since from what I've been reading here, people get their case officer in just two to four weeks.

Any advice?

Thanks.


----------



## alij382 (Feb 22, 2015)

Hey Psuedoaussie.

I feel your pain. I applied on March 23rd with all the documents including medical, except the PCC (so that it won't expire by the time i'm contacted). And nothing yet, not a single contact from them, even the application page is just stuck "Assessment in Progress"

It is starting to worry me seeing as all other applicants who applied earlier this year got the visa pretty quickly.


----------



## alij382 (Feb 22, 2015)

makarunee said:


> The immigration office just sent me an email with a pdf file indicating my visa grant. Not sure about the CO though. I think they just granted it since I already submitted all the requirements. My initial entry date must be on or before February 18, 2016. I think they based it on the date indicated in my PCC.


Hey Makarunee, could you share with us the date at which you first lodged the application? it will help give a rough timeline of the processing times of this year..

I applied on March 23 and have gotten no contacts from any CO or the immigration office yet.

Thanks!


----------



## alij382 (Feb 22, 2015)

alij382 said:


> Hey Makarunee, could you share with us the date at which you first lodged the application? it will help give a rough timeline of the processing times of this year..
> 
> I applied on March 23 and have gotten no contacts from any CO or the immigration office yet.
> 
> Thanks!


Ok nevermind saw the earlier posts and saw your date of lodgement! 
Thanks anyway!


----------



## pseudoaussie (Apr 28, 2015)

Hello alij382,

I am starting to worry as well because I have a plan to leave by September. I've been looking at the timeline of the others and the longest I've seen is 6 weeks so I have a week left. I hope they don't maximize the 7 months processing time . By then I want to contact the immigration, do you know where I contact them via e-mail?

Please contact me if you get a CO. 

Thank you.


----------



## pseudoaussie (Apr 28, 2015)

Hello Luvenice,

So nothing has come up for you as well? I read that someone from this thread had his CO before the other guy and he applied later than the other guy. That might happen to us. Tell me if it does haha.

Cheers




Luvenice said:


> Hi pseudoaussie
> 
> I guess u can submit an enquiry form on their website. As far as I know, there's no specific email address published on their website unless CO contact you directly.
> 
> ...


----------



## lahmstanley (Nov 20, 2013)

Just writing as a rough to reply to most of the issues here

The visa processes depends vastly on the individual situation and also on the country of lodgement and origin. 
In my case, the process took just about 7 months. The CO contacted me after 4 months. 
If you come from a 3rd world country, you'll need to put emphasis on the pcc. This is the one bit that held up my application. 
Otherwise, don't worry much if your process is taking longer. They have definitely not forgotten you.


----------



## pseudoaussie (Apr 28, 2015)

Did you apply online?



lahmstanley said:


> Just writing as a rough to reply to most of the issues here
> 
> The visa processes depends vastly on the individual situation and also on the country of lodgement and origin.
> In my case, the process took just about 7 months. The CO contacted me after 4 months.
> ...


----------



## lahmstanley (Nov 20, 2013)

Yes, it's much faster if you apply online.


----------



## Luvenice (Jan 29, 2015)

pseudoaussie said:


> Hello Luvenice,
> 
> So nothing has come up for you as well? I read that someone from this thread had his CO before the other guy and he applied later than the other guy. That might happen to us. Tell me if it does haha.
> 
> Cheers


Definitely will let you know!


----------



## evydmb (May 10, 2015)

lahmstanley said:


> Just writing as a rough to reply to most of the issues here
> 
> The visa processes depends vastly on the individual situation and also on the country of lodgement and origin.
> In my case, the process took just about 7 months. The CO contacted me after 4 months.
> ...


Hey Lahmstanley, when did you apply? From what I'm seeing on this forum everyone who applied mid 2014- early 2015 got their decision within 3 months, while people from 2013 had to wait a lot longer.


----------



## Luvenice (Jan 29, 2015)

pseudoaussie said:


> Hello Luvenice,
> 
> So nothing has come up for you as well? I read that someone from this thread had his CO before the other guy and he applied later than the other guy. That might happen to us. Tell me if it does haha.
> 
> Cheers


Hi pseudoaussie

Have you got your visa already? Any news from your CO?


----------



## alij382 (Feb 22, 2015)

Good news everybody! The CO contacted me today asking for additional information!   The PCC and Form 80. 

This means that I'm very close to the grant I'm hoping! 

Visa 476 lodged: March 23 2015 | CO: May 14 2015 

(I didn't do the signature thing yet)


----------



## evydmb (May 10, 2015)

Congrats alij, good to here you got contacted so quickly. Did you submit your health check ?


----------



## Luvenice (Jan 29, 2015)

alij382 said:


> Good news everybody! The CO contacted me today asking for additional information!   The PCC and Form 80.
> 
> This means that I'm very close to the grant I'm hoping!
> 
> ...


Hi alij382

Congrats! Did you upload those documents today?
Anyway did your status update from Assessment in progress to Application Received? 
Since the day I lodge my application, the status is Assessment in progress until yesterday the status became Application Received. I saw lots forumer said it was due to some system bug. :noidea:
Was wondering did you face the same error?


----------



## evydmb (May 10, 2015)

hey Luvenice
My status says "application received" and I only submitted it 6 days ago. I think it said that from the start.


----------



## alij382 (Feb 22, 2015)

evydmb said:


> Congrats alij, good to here you got contacted so quickly. Did you submit your health check ?


Hi evydmb, i did the health check before i lodged the application. Got the HAP ID and did the tests, then used that during the application for the 476. 




Luvenice said:


> Hi alij382
> 
> Congrats! Did you upload those documents today?
> Anyway did your status update from Assessment in progress to Application Received?
> ...


Thanks Luvenice! No i didn't upload the documents yet, will do during the next 2-3 days. However the status changed from "Assessment in progress" to "Information requested" in the applications summary page. Yours should change to that once a CO contacts you I suppose. When did you lodge?


----------



## Luvenice (Jan 29, 2015)

evydmb said:


> hey Luvenice
> My status says "application received" and I only submitted it 6 days ago. I think it said that from the start.


Hi evydmb

Weird, i submitted on 14th April the status was assessment in progress until yesterday afternoon. :confused2:


----------



## Luvenice (Jan 29, 2015)

Hi alij382

I applied on 14th April, submitted everything including PCC and Medical.
I guess I'll have to wait few more days or weeks for them to contact me then if they need additional documents.


----------



## alij382 (Feb 22, 2015)

Luvenice said:


> Hi evydmb
> 
> Weird, i submitted on 14th April the status was assessment in progress until yesterday afternoon. :confused2:


Maybe they had to re prioritize their applications queue that they decided they'll get to yours at a later time. Given the timeframe nowadays, since you submitted roughly 3 weeks after me, I would say you would be contacted in June. However application received and assessment in progress are really the same thing I guess. It depends on when you're contacted. 

I'm just throwing hunches over here though, don't take my word for it


----------



## Luvenice (Jan 29, 2015)

alij382 said:


> Maybe they had to re prioritize their applications queue that they decided they'll get to yours at a later time. Given the timeframe nowadays, since you submitted roughly 3 weeks after me, I would say you would be contacted in June. However application received and assessment in progress are really the same thing I guess. It depends on when you're contacted.
> 
> I'm just throwing hunches over here though, don't take my word for it


Yes, I was having the same thought. Do update us when you got your visa!
Where do you plan to stay in Aus? Did you start job hunting already?


----------



## alij382 (Feb 22, 2015)

Luvenice said:


> Yes, I was having the same thought. Do update us when you got your visa!
> Where do you plan to stay in Aus? Did you start job hunting already?


Yes I will! well initially i'd be staying with my sister in Sydney, then move out, I've been checking out flatmates.au for options!

I've been looking generally at the market, and it doesn't seem very welcoming  , but I'm looking to enroll in a master's program part-time just in case


----------



## evydmb (May 10, 2015)

Alij, just curious, what sort of tests did you have to do for the health checkup, is it just a blood test and chest xray?


----------



## alij382 (Feb 22, 2015)

evydmb said:


> Alij, just curious, what sort of tests did you have to do for the health checkup, is it just a blood test and chest xray?


not even blood! Specific measurements were taken (height, weight), eyesight, a urine sample and an xray. Finished the entire thing in less than 15 mins


----------



## Luvenice (Jan 29, 2015)

alij382 said:


> Yes I will! well initially i'd be staying with my sister in Sydney, then move out, I've been checking out flatmates.au for options!
> 
> I've been looking generally at the market, and it doesn't seem very welcoming  , but I'm looking to enroll in a master's program part-time just in case


Wish you all the best alij382. A back-up plan like that is good  
Anyway, I heard living cost in Sydney is high right?


----------



## pseudoaussie (Apr 28, 2015)

The CO has not contacted me yet. :confused2: how about you?



Luvenice said:


> Hi pseudoaussie
> 
> Have you got your visa already? Any news from your CO?


----------



## pseudoaussie (Apr 28, 2015)

Congrats! I hope to have my CO assigned this week too.  Any updates?






alij382 said:


> Good news everybody! The CO contacted me today asking for additional information!   The PCC and Form 80.
> 
> This means that I'm very close to the grant I'm hoping!
> 
> ...


----------



## Luvenice (Jan 29, 2015)

pseudoaussie said:


> The CO has not contacted me yet. :confused2: how about you?


Nothing as well 
But I guess you should be hearing from your CO soon since alij already contacted by CO.
How bout your status? Is it still remain as Assessment in progress? I'm curious since mine already changed to Application Received.


----------



## pseudoaussie (Apr 28, 2015)

I hope so too. I'm expecting to be contacted next week if not I'll be worried. Yes mine is still Assessment in Progress. My guess would be that people who applied after March would get the Application Received. 

Where in Australia are you planning to stay and with whom? What's your degree program?

I'm a little scared of what might happen to me there like not getting a job or getting something that's totally out of what I studied.



Luvenice said:


> Nothing as well
> But I guess you should be hearing from your CO soon since alij already contacted by CO.
> How bout your status? Is it still remain as Assessment in progress? I'm curious since mine already changed to Application Received.


----------



## pseudoaussie (Apr 28, 2015)

Hi Alij,

In what form were you contacted by the CO? Was it by e-mail or did you check your online immig account before to know?



alij382 said:


> Good news everybody! The CO contacted me today asking for additional information!   The PCC and Form 80.
> 
> This means that I'm very close to the grant I'm hoping!
> 
> ...


----------



## evydmb (May 10, 2015)

Does anyone know if its alright to apply for another visa with another country, like the UK for example, while waiting for the decision on this visa? I would think it would be alright but I do remember there was one question in the application asking if you're currently applying for any other visa with any other country.


----------



## Luvenice (Jan 29, 2015)

pseudoaussie said:


> I hope so too. I'm expecting to be contacted next week if not I'll be worried. Yes mine is still Assessment in Progress. My guess would be that people who applied after March would get the Application Received.
> 
> Where in Australia are you planning to stay and with whom? What's your degree program?
> 
> I'm a little scared of what might happen to me there like not getting a job or getting something that's totally out of what I studied.


Hi pseudoaussie

Plan to stay in Perth with my relatives. 
My degree is in Biomedical Engineering. My plan is to work as a part timer first in the meantime looking for a full time job related to my field. Now, on and off I will be looking at Seek to see how's the job market. 

Well yeah, there's always a risk of not getting something related to what we study. Worst case scenario, save up the part time wages and get myself enroll in TAFE, or get additional/professional cert to make myself qualified to work in the field I wanted to. 

How about you? Any back-up plans? What's your field? Where do you plan to land?


----------



## Luvenice (Jan 29, 2015)

evydmb said:


> Does anyone know if its alright to apply for another visa with another country, like the UK for example, while waiting for the decision on this visa? I would think it would be alright but I do remember there was one question in the application asking if you're currently applying for any other visa with any other country.


Hi evydmb, 

I think it's alright as well since it is not stated in the immigration website, but I think you need to declare in form 1221.
Hope it helps


----------



## pseudoaussie (Apr 28, 2015)

Luvenice said:


> Hi pseudoaussie
> 
> Plan to stay in Perth with my relatives.
> My degree is in Biomedical Engineering. My plan is to work as a part timer first in the meantime looking for a full time job related to my field. Now, on and off I will be looking at Seek to see how's the job market.
> ...


I don't have any relatives in Australia except for family friends but they are in Sydney. I'm planning to stay in Melbourne. I'll just run to them when I run out of money. 

I'm planning to take any jobs as well while looking for a job related to the one I studied. It's hard to apply if one is not a PR so I'm planning to apply for that as well but I am not sure if I can apply for 189 without a work experience in Australia. 

I think you would get a job pretty quick, biomedical engineers are quite rare.

I still don't have a CO. I wish they contact me now haha.


----------



## Luvenice (Jan 29, 2015)

pseudoaussie said:


> I don't have any relatives in Australia except for family friends but they are in Sydney. I'm planning to stay in Melbourne. I'll just run to them when I run out of money.
> 
> I'm planning to take any jobs as well while looking for a job related to the one I studied. It's hard to apply if one is not a PR so I'm planning to apply for that as well but I am not sure if I can apply for 189 without a work experience in Australia.
> 
> ...


I think you'll be hearing from your CO soon, since alij already contacted by CO.
I heard it's pretty difficult to collect enough points if without work experience in Australia.
Not sure whether part time job will be considered. :noidea:
What field are you in?


----------



## alij382 (Feb 22, 2015)

Hi psuedoaussie, 
I was contacted by email, with some formalities while 2 PDFs where attached. One asking for the extra files needed and the other confirming that there is a file asking if what's needed (lol)

And Luvenice, I plan to do the same, to apply for PR when I can, I calculated my points and all I need to get 60 points is an 8 IELTS band or a 79+ PTE results. I don't have any relevant work experience at all. So yeah hope that works out


----------



## pseudoaussie (Apr 28, 2015)

alij382 said:


> Hi psuedoaussie,
> I was contacted by email, with some formalities while 2 PDFs where attached. One asking for the extra files needed and the other confirming that there is a file asking if what's needed (lol)
> 
> And Luvenice, I plan to do the same, to apply for PR when I can, I calculated my points and all I need to get 60 points is an 8 IELTS band or a 79+ PTE results. I don't have any relevant work experience at all. So yeah hope that works out



Have they granted your visa? So you just answered the latter with a yes or no, like have you passed the medical, certificate, etc. blah blah blah?


----------



## alij382 (Feb 22, 2015)

pseudoaussie said:


> Have they granted your visa? So you just answered the latter with a yes or no, like have you passed the medical, certificate, etc. blah blah blah?


Basically they said I only need to upload the PCC now for finalization and grant. I'm still waiting on the PCC by the police department, and hopefully there will be good news this week. Will keep you updated.


----------



## pseudoaussie (Apr 28, 2015)

alij382 said:


> Basically they said I only need to upload the PCC now for finalization and grant. I'm still waiting on the PCC by the police department, and hopefully there will be good news this week. Will keep you updated.




Good luck! What e-mail did they use? Was it on spam or inbox?


----------



## Luvenice (Jan 29, 2015)

All the best to you Alij! Keep us updated on your progress!


----------



## alij382 (Feb 22, 2015)

They used [email protected], and I received it on inbox not the spam/junk folder. Don't worry you'll know it the instant you get it!

And thanks guys!


----------



## pseudoaussie (Apr 28, 2015)

alij382 said:


> They used [email protected], and I received it on inbox not the spam/junk folder. Don't worry you'll know it the instant you get it!
> 
> And thanks guys!


Thanks alij for the info. I hope you get your visa soon. Tell me when you get it as I am curious in what form it will be given, will we get a stamp on our passport?


----------



## alij382 (Feb 22, 2015)

Hey guys, I'm happy to say that as of today 19th may (which also happens to be my birthday ) I was granted the 476 visa. I'm really surprised and it how smoothly and fast everything went. I'm super psyched! 

& psuedoaussie, no there's no label, just an eVisa print out PDF that has a bar code!


----------



## pseudoaussie (Apr 28, 2015)

alij382 said:


> Hey guys, I'm happy to say that as of today 19th may (which also happens to be my birthday ) I was granted the 476 visa. I'm really surprised and it how smoothly and fast everything went. I'm super psyched!
> 
> & psuedoaussie, no there's no label, just an eVisa print out PDF that has a bar code!


Congrats. I submitted everything beforehand so I hope they just grant the visa immediately.


----------



## Luvenice (Jan 29, 2015)

alij382 said:


> Hey guys, I'm happy to say that as of today 19th may (which also happens to be my birthday ) I was granted the 476 visa. I'm really surprised and it how smoothly and fast everything went. I'm super psyched!
> 
> & psuedoaussie, no there's no label, just an eVisa print out PDF that has a bar code!


Happy birthday alij! And Congrats!! When are you planning to go there?


----------



## pseudoaussie (Apr 28, 2015)

Just got my visa today. I passed everything before the CO even contacted me so my visa was directly granted without any other information requested. Thanks to everyone who replied. Happy birthday Alij

Application: March 28, 2015 Visa Grant: May 19, 2015.


----------



## Luvenice (Jan 29, 2015)

pseudoaussie said:


> Just got my visa today. I passed everything before the CO even contacted me so my visa was directly granted without any other information requested. Thanks to everyone who replied. Happy birthday Alij
> 
> Application: March 28, 2015 Visa Grant: May 19, 2015.


Congratulations pseudoaussie! All the best to you!


----------



## juliancrain (May 14, 2015)

*confused*

Hey friends,

I just want to clarify an issue with anybody who has applied for the 476 visa. On the immigration website it says you can be eligible to apply if you are an engineering graduate from of the engineering disciplines "such as" the ones listed.

The problem is, I am a recent MSc Subsea Engineering graduate from the University of Strathclyde United Kingdom and my programme is approved by the washington accord but it is not one of the listed disciplines on the immigration website.

However, the phrase "such as" can also mean "for example", so I am hoping I can still apply because my programme is an interdisciplinary programme consisting of a number of the mentioned disciplines.

I will be very glad if someone can help me out on this, cheers.


----------



## Rameez788 (Aug 20, 2013)

Hi,
Can anyone please help me with this, what are the options after 476 visa near to its expiry. Can a student visa can be obtained if you don't have required points at that time, any source will be much appreciated. 

Regards


----------



## Luvenice (Jan 29, 2015)

juliancrain said:


> Hey friends,
> 
> I just want to clarify an issue with anybody who has applied for the 476 visa. On the immigration website it says you can be eligible to apply if you are an engineering graduate from of the engineering disciplines "such as" the ones listed.
> 
> ...



Hi Julian 

Yes you still can apply, if your program contains major subjects related to the listed disciplines.
I think it is one of the reason why they ask for our degree transcript.

Cheers


----------



## juliancrain (May 14, 2015)

Hey Luvenice

Thanks for your prompt reply, I appreciate.

Regards


----------



## lahmstanley (Nov 20, 2013)

Hey JulianCraig,
Yeeh. My degree was neither there. You could apply.
From what you've written, you might want to consider the 189 visa. It'll give you more maneuverability in terms of job search. 
Cheers


----------



## juliancrain (May 14, 2015)

lahmstanley said:


> Hey JulianCraig,
> Yeeh. My degree was neither there. You could apply.
> From what you've written, you might want to consider the 189 visa. It'll give you more maneuverability in terms of job search.
> Cheers


Hey Stanley,

Thanks for your reply. I've looked at the 189 visa and don't think I'll qualify because I lack work experience to claim points.


----------



## lahmstanley (Nov 20, 2013)

Hey!
No worries. Do you think you could get 60 points?
Age
Degree
English


----------



## lahmstanley (Nov 20, 2013)

If you're just short, let's say at 55, then the 190 would be good. You'd get some 5 extra points from the state sponsorship.


----------



## evydmb (May 10, 2015)

Congrats Pseudoaussie! Seems like the processing time for those who applied in March was less than 2 months!


----------



## juliancrain (May 14, 2015)

lahmstanley said:


> Hey!
> No worries. Do you think you could get 60 points?
> Age
> Degree
> English


I tried the points test but all I could gather was a meagre 35 points from my age and work experience. 
My English score didn't meet the proficiency requirement and I only have an International masters degree.


----------



## Number 15 (May 21, 2015)

*Queries*

Hello fellow forum people. I would like to ask 2 things that i am curious about. 

Firstly i lodged my application for the 476 visa on the 22nd of April and was wondering roughly when i could get a response from these guys. I submitted everything that is required within the first week of lodging my application. 

Second issue is that i once tried to apply for a US visitor's visa outside my country of residence when i had gone to visit family in another country then at the visa interview i was told i could not apply in that country since i was not in my country of residence. So on form 80 where it asks if you have ever been refused a visa before i had ticked no since these guys had told me i could not apply from their country hence i assumed they cancelled my application and i assumed cancelled visa application is not refused visa application as i don't even remember receiving a visa refusal formal letter afterwards. So i wanted to make sure this wont be a problem if for instance they pick up on the system saying my visa for US was denied instead of cancelled then they charge me of producing false information in my 476 application and it could cause problems.

Any assistance regarding these issues would greatly be appreciated.


----------



## Luvenice (Jan 29, 2015)

Number 15 said:


> Hello fellow forum people. I would like to ask 2 things that i am curious about.
> 
> Firstly i lodged my application for the 476 visa on the 22nd of April and was wondering roughly when i could get a response from these guys. I submitted everything that is required within the first week of lodging my application.
> 
> ...


Hi Number 15

I applied on 14th April but still no response from CO yet. Uploaded everything within 2 days. I guess the only thing we can do is to be patient  .

2nd, in my humble opinion it's a cancellation of visa and not refusal. Maybe other people in this forum can give u better answer. 

Cheers


----------



## Luvenice (Jan 29, 2015)

Rameez788 said:


> Hi,
> Can anyone please help me with this, what are the options after 476 visa near to its expiry. Can a student visa can be obtained if you don't have required points at that time, any source will be much appreciated.
> 
> Regards


Hi Rameez, 

You can try to apply 189 or 190 visa. Most peeps with 476 visa are applying these. Like what Stanley mention, if you are in short of few points, you can try 190 and see if u can get 60 or 65 points. 
You can still apply for student visa, but it's a bit risky as in future if you want to apply 189 or 190 visa, your occupation/course might not be in the SOL already.


----------



## evydmb (May 10, 2015)

Number 15 said:


> Hello fellow forum people. I would like to ask 2 things that i am curious about.
> 
> Firstly i lodged my application for the 476 visa on the 22nd of April and was wondering roughly when i could get a response from these guys. I submitted everything that is required within the first week of lodging my application.
> 
> ...


Number 15, 
People who applied in March got their decision in 2 months, so if that trend is continuing it shouldnt be more than one more month until you get your decision. As for your USA visa, I wouldn't worry about it. There is a big difference between canceling your visa and getting a denial/refusal. So I wouldn't mention that in the form at all.


----------



## lahmstanley (Nov 20, 2013)

juliancrain said:


> I tried the points test but all I could gather was a meagre 35 points from my age and work experience. My English score didn't meet the proficiency requirement and I only have an International masters degree.


Hey Julian, how's the going?
If i may ask, do you have maximum points in the age bracket?


----------



## lahmstanley (Nov 20, 2013)

Rameez788 said:


> Hi, Can anyone please help me with this, what are the options after 476 visa near to its expiry. Can a student visa can be obtained if you don't have required points at that time, any source will be much appreciated. Regards


Hey Rameez, 
You wan't to try the 189 visa as generally most people with the 476 qualify for that. If you're short of points, most likely by 5, then the 190 visa. 
The challenges for these visas are the huge cost implications. But if this is not an issue, go for it. You'll be a resident in no time.


----------



## evydmb (May 10, 2015)

Does anyone know how you can check your application form once you've submitted it? I want to read over it and make sure I didn't make any mistakes, but I can't seem to find where I can do that.


----------



## koded (Jan 2, 2015)

Hello there,

Please if any can help with info on return ticket for visa 476

I was wondering if i would require a return ticket to enter Australia on my visa 476. i have just been granted my visa 476 and was wondering if i will be needing a return ticket to show at port of entry. Please your quick response will be highly appreciated


----------



## Luvenice (Jan 29, 2015)

evydmb said:


> Does anyone know how you can check your application form once you've submitted it? I want to read over it and make sure I didn't make any mistakes, but I can't seem to find where I can do that.


Hi evydmb,

I tried to find as well right after i submit my application but couldn't find it. :noidea:


----------



## Luvenice (Jan 29, 2015)

koded said:


> Hello there,
> 
> Please if any can help with info on return ticket for visa 476
> 
> I was wondering if i would require a return ticket to enter Australia on my visa 476. i have just been granted my visa 476 and was wondering if i will be needing a return ticket to show at port of entry. Please your quick response will be highly appreciated



Hi Koded

When did you lodge your application? 
And when did you get the grant? I'm still waiting for mine. :fingerscrossed:
Don't think so u need return ticket, 18 months is a very long period.


----------



## koded (Jan 2, 2015)

Luvenice said:


> Hi Koded
> 
> When did you lodge your application?
> And when did you get the grant? I'm still waiting for mine. :fingerscrossed:
> Don't think so u need return ticket, 18 months is a very long period.


Hello Luvenice,

I lodged in march and got a response in may.....I made sure i had all the required document before lodging application. i uploaded all my document within 2 weeks of applying. 
All the best


----------



## Luvenice (Jan 29, 2015)

koded said:


> Hello Luvenice,
> 
> I lodged in march and got a response in may.....I made sure i had all the required document before lodging application. i uploaded all my document within 2 weeks of applying.
> All the best


Hi koded

Congrats!! All the best to you too!


----------



## evydmb (May 10, 2015)

Hey how long after you do the health check with the HAP ID does it show up on your account? I did my health check 2 days ago and I still see the message ''A panel clinic is currently processing this person's health examination(s) in eMedical.''


----------



## Luvenice (Jan 29, 2015)

No worries, I've been through that situation also. The medical status will be updated within 3-5 working days. 
By the way, is your status still 'Application Received' ?


----------



## evydmb (May 10, 2015)

Luvenice said:


> No worries, I've been through that situation also. The medical status will be updated within 3-5 working days.
> By the way, is your status still 'Application Received' ?


Thanks. Yeah mine still says 'Application Received'.


----------



## lahmstanley (Nov 20, 2013)

koded said:


> Hello there, Please if any can help with info on return ticket for visa 476 I was wondering if i would require a return ticket to enter Australia on my visa 476. i have just been granted my visa 476 and was wondering if i will be needing a return ticket to show at port of entry. Please your quick response will be highly appreciated


Nope. You don't need a return ticket.


----------



## boysgeneration (May 24, 2015)

Did anybody uploaded their insurance card as well?


----------



## Luvenice (Jan 29, 2015)

boysgeneration said:


> Did anybody uploaded their insurance card as well?


Hi boysgeneration

I didn't upload my insurance card. I don't think they request for that.
May I know, what is the purpose to upload the insurance card?


----------



## boysgeneration (May 24, 2015)

Luvenice said:


> Hi boysgeneration
> 
> I didn't upload my insurance card. I don't think they request for that.
> May I know, what is the purpose to upload the insurance card?


I meant for the health insurance. Did you submitted any proof of health insurance?


----------



## Luvenice (Jan 29, 2015)

Nope. I didn't upload anything related to health insurance. 
I don't think it's required, when did you apply?


----------



## evydmb (May 10, 2015)

boysgeneration said:


> Did anybody uploaded their insurance card as well?


You don't need insurance for this visa. Haven't heard of anyone on this thread talk about uploading health insurance. Unless the CO asks you for it.


----------



## Anik1288 (May 11, 2015)

Following....


----------



## boysgeneration (May 24, 2015)

Luvenice said:


> Nope. I didn't upload anything related to health insurance.
> I don't think it's required, when did you apply?


I applied on May 24th 2015. I think it is optional. Not compulsory. LOL


----------



## Number 15 (May 21, 2015)

Hey Luvenice

Thanks a lot for the response. It seems me and you are almost the same days and should get our visas the same time. Be sure to let me know how things go on your side.

Regards,


----------



## Number 15 (May 21, 2015)

evydmb said:


> Number 15,
> People who applied in March got their decision in 2 months, so if that trend is continuing it shouldnt be more than one more month until you get your decision. As for your USA visa, I wouldn't worry about it. There is a big difference between canceling your visa and getting a denial/refusal. So I wouldn't mention that in the form at all.


Thanks a lot for the response


----------



## Number 15 (May 21, 2015)

Luvenice said:


> Hi Number 15
> 
> I applied on 14th April but still no response from CO yet. Uploaded everything within 2 days. I guess the only thing we can do is to be patient  .
> 
> ...


Hey Luvenice

Thanks a lot for the response. It seems me and you are almost the same days and should get our visas the same time. Be sure to let me know how things go on your side.

Regards,


----------



## Luvenice (Jan 29, 2015)

boysgeneration said:


> I applied on May 24th 2015. I think it is optional. Not compulsory. LOL


Better check on the 476 document checklist. Avoid wasting precious time in preparing documents that are not needed.


----------



## Luvenice (Jan 29, 2015)

Number 15 said:


> Hey Luvenice
> 
> Thanks a lot for the response. It seems me and you are almost the same days and should get our visas the same time. Be sure to let me know how things go on your side.
> 
> Regards,


Gosh I really hope that we can get the visa by this week. :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


----------



## evydmb (May 10, 2015)

Did any of you guys certify the TOEFL/IELTS results? On my TOEFL results sheet there is a number which they can call to verify the results, so I don't know what the use of certifying it would be.


----------



## Luvenice (Jan 29, 2015)

There's no need to certify the TOEFL/IELTS result. I didn't even certify transcript, and cert. Just scan and upload everything in colors will do.


----------



## Luvenice (Jan 29, 2015)

Number 15 said:


> Hey Luvenice
> 
> Thanks a lot for the response. It seems me and you are almost the same days and should get our visas the same time. Be sure to let me know how things go on your side.
> 
> Regards,



Hey Number 15

Good news! I just got the email requesting additional information from immigration.


----------



## PeterKei (Mar 6, 2015)

Luvenice said:


> Hey Number 15
> 
> Good news! I just got the email requesting additional information from immigration.


Hi Luvenice, 

Finally, you have got the mail from them. Could I ask you what documents did they ask for?

I hope we will get visa in few days. 

Thanks


----------



## Luvenice (Jan 29, 2015)

PeterKei said:


> Hi Luvenice,
> 
> Finally, you have got the mail from them. Could I ask you what documents did they ask for?
> 
> ...


Hi PeterKei

Yes, FINALLY!!! They asked for form 1221. Silly me, I uploaded everything but left out that form.


----------



## Anik1288 (May 11, 2015)

Luvenice said:


> Hi PeterKei
> 
> Yes, FINALLY!!! They asked for form 1221. Silly me, I uploaded everything but left out that form.


Hi,

I am just about to submit my application of subclass 476. I am just wondering do I need to upload 1221 form as well?

regards,
Anik


----------



## Luvenice (Jan 29, 2015)

Anik1288 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am just about to submit my application of subclass 476. I am just wondering do I need to upload 1221 form as well?
> 
> ...


Yes, better to upload it as well (to be on the safe side).


----------



## Number 15 (May 21, 2015)

Luvenice said:


> Hey Number 15
> 
> Good news! I just got the email requesting additional information from immigration.


Ahh!! that is awesome news hey congrats that can only mean 1 thing now....in a few hours time or a day or so you will be granted your visa. Now i am the 1 curiously waiting for that email to come my way now :fingerscrossed: :fingerscrossed: :fingerscrossed:


----------



## evydmb (May 10, 2015)

Luvenice said:


> Hey Number 15
> 
> Good news! I just got the email requesting additional information from immigration.


Congrats Luvenice! When did you submit the application?


----------



## Luvenice (Jan 29, 2015)

Number 15 said:


> Ahh!! that is awesome news hey congrats that can only mean 1 thing now....in a few hours time or a day or so you will be granted your visa. Now i am the 1 curiously waiting for that email to come my way now :fingerscrossed: :fingerscrossed: :fingerscrossed:


Yes!!! Hopefully I'll be getting it within a day or so! :fingerscrossed: I hope you will be getting it within this week as well!! :fingerscrossed: Keep me updated!


----------



## Luvenice (Jan 29, 2015)

evydmb said:


> Congrats Luvenice! When did you submit the application?


Thanks! Hope to get the visa within a day after i upload the document. I lodged the application on 14th April.


----------



## evydmb (May 10, 2015)

Luvenice said:


> Thanks! Hope to get the visa within a day after i upload the document. I lodged the application on 14th April.


Wow that's even less than 2 months ago. They seem to be going through the applications quicker and quicker.


----------



## Number 15 (May 21, 2015)

Luvenice said:


> Yes!!! Hopefully I'll be getting it within a day or so! :fingerscrossed: I hope you will be getting it within this week as well!! :fingerscrossed: Keep me updated!


I definitely will hey.


----------



## Number 15 (May 21, 2015)

Luvenice said:


> Hey Number 15
> 
> Good news! I just got the email requesting additional information from immigration.


Hey Luvenice

I just got my Visa Granted. Just woke up to see the grant notice email. Am so happy now lane:


----------



## Luvenice (Jan 29, 2015)

Number 15 said:


> Hey Luvenice
> 
> I just got my Visa Granted. Just woke up to see the grant notice email. Am so happy now lane:


Hey Number 15, Congratz!! When do you plan to lane: there?


----------



## Anik1288 (May 11, 2015)

Hi Number 15,

Congratulation.  Can ask you what are the form you had to submit apart from the documents on the checklist? Only 1221 form or form 80 as well?

Best Wishes,
Anik


----------



## Number 15 (May 21, 2015)

Luvenice said:


> Hey Number 15, Congratz!! When do you plan to lane: there?


Any news on yours? Am most likely making plans to depart next week hey.


----------



## Number 15 (May 21, 2015)

Anik1288 said:


> Hi Number 15,
> 
> Congratulation.  Can ask you what are the form you had to submit apart from the documents on the checklist? Only 1221 form or form 80 as well?
> 
> ...


Thank you Anik. I was not required to submit any additional documents. All i had submitted when i applied was the form 80 and the other usual requirements. I guess it varies individually maybe.


----------



## Luvenice (Jan 29, 2015)

Number 15 said:


> Any news on yours? Am most likely making plans to depart next week hey.


Hey Number 15

I haven't upload the document required. 
Hopefully I'll get it soon after i upload. :eyebrows:


----------



## Number 15 (May 21, 2015)

Luvenice said:


> Hey Number 15
> 
> I haven't upload the document required.
> Hopefully I'll get it soon after i upload. :eyebrows:


Okay that makes sense then. You will definitely get it after you upload hey. Be sure to let me know.


----------



## Luvenice (Jan 29, 2015)

Sure Number 15, I wish you all the best in the future. 
Have you started applying jobs?


----------



## evydmb (May 10, 2015)

Number 15 said:


> Hey Luvenice
> 
> I just got my Visa Granted. Just woke up to see the grant notice email. Am so happy now lane:


Hey Number 15, that's awesome! What date did they give you by when you have to arrive in Australia?


----------



## Number 15 (May 21, 2015)

Luvenice said:


> Sure Number 15, I wish you all the best in the future.
> Have you started applying jobs?


Yea. Have not yet started. Am going there soon then i will apply whilst that side already. Definitely am gonna get something in no time.


----------



## Number 15 (May 21, 2015)

evydmb said:


> Hey Number 15, that's awesome! What date did they give you by when you have to arrive in Australia?


The date you get is usually the date your police clearance comes out. That is the date they use. Mine is somewhere next January but am going very soon though.


----------



## evydmb (May 10, 2015)

Number 15 said:


> The date you get is usually the date your police clearance comes out. That is the date they use. Mine is somewhere next January but am going very soon though.


What do you mean by 'the date your police clearance comes out' ? An Australian police clearance?


----------



## Luvenice (Jan 29, 2015)

Hi evydmb

PCC is only valid for a year. So the expiry date of your PCC will be the date you have to arrive in Australia. Eg: Your PCC issued at 02/01/2015, the date you have to arrive in Australia will be 01/01/2016.


----------



## evydmb (May 10, 2015)

Luvenice said:


> Hi evydmb
> 
> PCC is only valid for a year. So the expiry date of your PCC will be the date you have to arrive in Australia. Eg: Your PCC issued at 02/01/2015, the date you have to arrive in Australia will be 01/01/2016.


Interesting, didn't know that's how they did that. One of my PCCs is only valid for 6 month (2 months have already passed). Hope they don't give me a very early date.


----------



## varanasi (May 31, 2015)

hi, i was wondering if any one had applied for this visa with the help of consultancies. i lodged my online application on 5th may 2015. 

By any chance consultancy help me to get visa any faster.:fingerscrossed:


----------



## evydmb (May 10, 2015)

varanasi said:


> hi, i was wondering if any one had applied for this visa with the help of consultancies. i lodged my online application on 5th may 2015.
> 
> By any chance consultancy help me to get visa any faster.:fingerscrossed:


I lodged mine a day after you! I highly doubt they'll prioritize your visa if its lodged via a consultancy. But where things are standing now, we should be getting our visas within the next 3 weeks.


----------



## varanasi (May 31, 2015)

Hi, that was a positive reply. My consultancy told me that it would take upto 45 working days which means might get my visa by end of June or earlier.. have you uploaded all the documents required..?:relaxed:


----------



## evydmb (May 10, 2015)

varanasi said:


> Hi, that was a positive reply. My consultancy told me that it would take upto 45 working days which means might get my visa by end of June or earlier.. have you uploaded all the documents required..?:relaxed:


Yeah I've uploaded everything including PCC and done the Health Check. We could also get contacted by the CO or get the grant next week. Anything is possible! Let me know when you get the visa or get contacted by a CO so that I know I'm next


----------



## varanasi (May 31, 2015)

evydmb said:


> Yeah I've uploaded everything including PCC and done the Health Check. We could also get contacted by the CO or get the grant next week. Anything is possible! Let me know when you get the visa or get contacted by a CO so that I know I'm next


yeah hopefully, but there is a correction i applied visa on 7th may that is unfortunately a day after you.. i just got to realise from the consultancy people.. they delayed my application two days.. but anyway we are closer to get granted:fingerscrossed:


----------



## Anik1288 (May 11, 2015)

I have applied on 29th of may!  just 3weeks+ after you guys. But I have attached all the required documents apart from form 80 and form 1221. Can you guys please confirm if there docs are really necessary/mendatory! 

Thanks
Anik


----------



## varanasi (May 31, 2015)

Anik1288 said:


> I have applied on 29th of may!  just 3weeks+ after you guys. But I have attached all the required documents apart from form 80 and form 1221. Can you guys please confirm if there docs are really necessary/mendatory!
> 
> Thanks
> Anik


hi anik, yes form 80 and 1221 are mandatory. i have uploaded everything including them while lodging my application.

Hope fully case officer is allocated to me faster...:fingerscrossed:


----------



## evydmb (May 10, 2015)

Anik1288 said:


> I have applied on 29th of may!  just 3weeks+ after you guys. But I have attached all the required documents apart from form 80 and form 1221. Can you guys please confirm if there docs are really necessary/mendatory!
> 
> Thanks
> Anik


I have only uploaded form 80. Form 1221 wasn't even on my list of recommended documents. But from what I've seen on this forum so far not uploading form or documents does not seem to have any impact on the decision time.


----------



## evydmb (May 10, 2015)

Luvenice said:


> Hey Number 15
> 
> I haven't upload the document required.
> Hopefully I'll get it soon after i upload. :eyebrows:


Hey Luvenice, did you end up getting your visa?


----------



## Luvenice (Jan 29, 2015)

evydmb said:


> Hey Luvenice, did you end up getting your visa?


Hi evydmb, 

Not yet, I just uploaded my document on last Friday. Hopefully I'll get it soon. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## andyyangjian (May 1, 2015)

Hi I just arrived Sydney on 476 visa 2 days ago, now I am looking for a flat to rent (as I will do the PY here, so I will stay in Sydney for about one year) the real estate agent here said I need to submit online application to rent the flat, together with a lot of supporting documents, but I am not a student or working now, so I really don't have much (school letter or pay slip) to prove I am a good tenant. anyone had same problem before? Any suggestions what I should do?


----------



## Anik1288 (May 11, 2015)

varanasi said:


> hi anik, yes form 80 and 1221 are mandatory. i have uploaded everything including them while lodging my application.
> 
> Hope fully case officer is allocated to me faster...:fingerscrossed:


Hi Varanasi, 

Did you have any option to submit 1221 form on the attachment section?? I have the attach option for form 80 but there's no option to upload the form 1221.


----------



## Luvenice (Jan 29, 2015)

Anik1288 said:


> Hi Varanasi,
> 
> Did you have any option to submit 1221 form on the attachment section?? I have the attach option for form 80 but there's no option to upload the form 1221.


Hey Anik1288

Under Evidence Type, there're quite a number of forms listed. Are you sure Form 1221 is not in the list?


----------



## Luvenice (Jan 29, 2015)

andyyangjian said:


> Hi I just arrived Sydney on 476 visa 2 days ago, now I am looking for a flat to rent (as I will do the PY here, so I will stay in Sydney for about one year) the real estate agent here said I need to submit online application to rent the flat, together with a lot of supporting documents, but I am not a student or working now, so I really don't have much (school letter or pay slip) to prove I am a good tenant. anyone had same problem before? Any suggestions what I should do?


Hi Andy

Hmm, any relatives staying in Sydney? If yes, perhaps you can consider to stay with them for few months before renting a flat. If no, I hope other seniors able to help. :fingerscrossed: 
All the best!


----------



## evydmb (May 10, 2015)

Luvenice said:


> Hi Andy
> 
> Hmm, any relatives staying in Sydney? If yes, perhaps you can consider to stay with them for few months before renting a flat. If no, I hope other seniors able to help. :fingerscrossed:
> All the best!


Great news, I just got contacted by the Finalization Team! The wan't me to upload From 1221. 
Visa Lodged: May 6


----------



## Prashb17 (Jun 2, 2015)

*Help with Form 1221*



AzharB said:


> Hi everyone I am from Pakistan and this forum helped a lot for getting me my temporary visa. I have recently given my visa. The timelines are as below.
> *
> Applied Date : 16-June-2014
> Co Contacted: 7-July-2014 (asked me to submit my medical certificates only)
> ...


Hi Azhar,

Need some assistance with Form 1221. What did you fill for section I details of your journey to Australia.
Also what do you fill for Section N.


----------



## Luvenice (Jan 29, 2015)

evydmb said:


> Great news, I just got contacted by the Finalization Team! The wan't me to upload From 1221.
> Visa Lodged: May 6


Great!! I think Form 1221 is mandatory already? Anyway, I'm starting to get worried why it take so long for them to send me the golden email.  Hopefully I can get it by tomorrow.


----------



## Anik1288 (May 11, 2015)

evydmb said:


> Great news, I just got contacted by the Finalization Team! The wan't me to upload From 1221.
> Visa Lodged: May 6


Dear evydmb,

Did you upload form 80 while uploading the visa requirements??

Thanks, Anik


----------



## evydmb (May 10, 2015)

Anik1288 said:


> Dear evydmb,
> 
> Did you upload form 80 while uploading the visa requirements??
> 
> Thanks, Anik


Yeah I uploaded Form 80 when I first lodged the visa. Now they want form 1221 and my CV too. It does seem like form 1221 has become a standard requirement just like form 80.


----------



## Luvenice (Jan 29, 2015)

evydmb said:


> Yeah I uploaded Form 80 when I first lodged the visa. Now they want form 1221 and my CV too. It does seem like form 1221 has become a standard requirement just like form 80.


Hey evydmb 

What do u fill in for Part N? I wonder that part is for Student Visa or not. As it mention knowledge, skills, research. I also saw one of the post mention for migration visa we should leave it blank, as it doesn't apply to us. :confused2:


----------



## evydmb (May 10, 2015)

Luvenice said:


> Hey evydmb
> 
> What do u fill in for Part N? I wonder that part is for Student Visa or not. As it mention knowledge, skills, research. I also saw one of the post mention for migration visa we should leave it blank, as it doesn't apply to us. :confused2:


I just wrote something like 'I'll use the skills to expand my career'. What did you do for part I? Do we have to tick one of the choices? This visa doesnt fall under any of those categories.


----------



## Luvenice (Jan 29, 2015)

I just tick on the Migration visa Box, and I leave the Part N blank. 
There're no guidelines on this form and its quite confusing right.


----------



## evydmb (May 10, 2015)

Anybody have any idea why they would want a CV? I've seen that they asked for it from some people but others they didn't.


----------



## Luvenice (Jan 29, 2015)

evydmb said:


> Anybody have any idea why they would want a CV? I've seen that they asked for it from some people but others they didn't.


Hey evy,

Did you fill in any work experience in the form 80?


----------



## PeterKei (Mar 6, 2015)

*Visa granted*

Hey guys, I just want to share some information that might be helpful for you. 

Lodged: 22nd of April (in Australia)
Contacted: 27th of May
Uploaded additional documents: 1st of June (PCC)
Grannted: 3th of June

Uploaded documents:

Bachelor:

Diploma
Transcript
Letter of completion

same for Master degree

and some other documents: copy of the passport, driver license, id card, birthday certificate, IELTS and form 80.


----------



## Luvenice (Jan 29, 2015)

PeterKei said:


> Hey guys, I just want to share some information that might be helpful for you.
> 
> Lodged: 22nd of April (in Australia)
> Contacted: 27th of May
> ...




Congrats Peterkei, I got no idea why mine is taking so long.  
CO contacted same date.


----------



## evydmb (May 10, 2015)

Luvenice said:


> Hey evy,
> 
> Did you fill in any work experience in the form 80?


Hey, yes I did. I don't really have much work experience, but I was self-employed for almost two years, so i put that.


----------



## Luvenice (Jan 29, 2015)

evydmb said:


> Hey, yes I did. I don't really have much work experience, but I was self-employed for almost two years, so i put that.


Hmm, maybe they just wanna cross-check with your cv.


----------



## Luvenice (Jan 29, 2015)

One question, did you guys email the CO personally after uploaded the document they requested? Or just click on the 'Request Complete' button in the eLodgement Page will do?


----------



## evydmb (May 10, 2015)

Just had my visa granted! Here are the details of my application:
Applied: May 6, 2015
Contacted by Finalization Team (Requesting additional Forms): June 2, 2015
Docs Uploaded: June 3, 2015
Visa Granted: June 4, 2015

Luvenice, I have sent them an email as well as clicked on the 'Request Complete' button once I uploaded the requested form.


----------



## Luvenice (Jan 29, 2015)

evydmb said:


> Just had my visa granted! Here are the details of my application:
> Applied: May 6, 2015
> Contacted by Finalization Team (Requesting additional Forms): June 2, 2015
> Docs Uploaded: June 3, 2015
> ...


Congrats Evydmb, looks like I need to drop them an email as well.


----------



## Anik1288 (May 11, 2015)

dear evy, it took only a month to grant your visa! wow  Congrats btw !!!


----------



## evydmb (May 10, 2015)

Anik1288 said:


> dear evy, it took only a month to grant your visa! wow  Congrats btw !!!


Even less than a month! It looks like they are doing it faster and faster right now. Probably not too many applicants currently.


----------



## Luvenice (Jan 29, 2015)

Hey guys

I just got my visa  I drop them an email yesterday and this morning I got it already


----------



## Anik1288 (May 11, 2015)

Luvenice said:


> Hey guys
> 
> I just got my visa  I drop them an email yesterday and this morning I got it already


Congrats Luven  how long did it take for you?


----------



## Luvenice (Jan 29, 2015)

Anik1288 said:


> Congrats Luven  how long did it take for you?


Lodge on : 14th April
CO Contacted : 27th May
Document Uploaded : 29th May
Email CO : 4th June
Visa Granted : 5th June

Things are speeding for 476 visa because visa subclass 190 and 189 already reach the cap


----------



## evydmb (May 10, 2015)

Luvenice said:


> Lodge on : 14th April
> CO Contacted : 27th May
> Document Uploaded : 29th May
> Email CO : 4th June
> ...


Congrats Luvenice! Welcome to the club!


----------



## Number 15 (May 21, 2015)

Luvenice said:


> Hey guys
> 
> I just got my visa  I drop them an email yesterday and this morning I got it already


Hey Luvenice

Congratulations on your granting. So what is your plan now. Where are you heading off to and when?


----------



## Luvenice (Jan 29, 2015)

evydmb said:


> Congrats Luvenice! Welcome to the club!


Thanks evy, now another chapter...Job Hunting :boxing:


----------



## Luvenice (Jan 29, 2015)

Number 15 said:


> Hey Luvenice
> 
> Congratulations on your granting. So what is your plan now. Where are you heading off to and when?


Hi Number 15

I'm planning Perth, maybe August. Are u in Australia already?


----------



## varanasi (May 31, 2015)

My time line. ..

lodged online application on 7th May 2015
visa granted 4th June


----------



## varanasi (May 31, 2015)

evydmb said:


> Just had my visa granted! Here are the details of my application:
> Applied: May 6, 2015
> Contacted by Finalization Team (Requesting additional Forms): June 2, 2015
> Docs Uploaded: June 3, 2015
> ...


we got the visa on same day... when are you planning to fly


----------



## Number 15 (May 21, 2015)

Luvenice said:


> Hi Number 15
> 
> I'm planning Perth, maybe August. Are u in Australia already?


Hey 

I am planning Melbourne but also thinking of Perth because of the mines that side am still undecided hey. I should be leaving next week hey.


----------



## varanasi (May 31, 2015)

Number 15 said:


> Luvenice said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Number 15
> ...


Hi am planning for Melbourne as well.. but no idea about the job market there..


----------



## evydmb (May 10, 2015)

varanasi said:


> we got the visa on same day... when are you planning to fly


Nice to see that everyone got their visas. I'm going mid-August. What about you?


----------



## varanasi (May 31, 2015)

evydmb said:


> varanasi said:
> 
> 
> > we got the visa on same day... when are you planning to fly
> ...


Am planning to fly in mid July ... Which city are you planning??


----------



## Luvenice (Jan 29, 2015)

Number 15 said:


> Hey
> 
> I am planning Melbourne but also thinking of Perth because of the mines that side am still undecided hey. I should be leaving next week hey.


All the best to you Number 15, keep us updated on the Job Market there and your progress. Are u in the Civil Engineering line?


----------



## MoazzamEjaz (Jun 7, 2015)

Hey everyone,

So i was hoping if someone would be able to help me out here. 

Well, i am currently doing masters from university of Melbourne in telecom engineering. As some of you might know that the degree duration is just one year thus i am not eligible for a temporary graduate visa 485. I did my bachelors last year from malaysia from a Washington accord accredited university in the field of telecommunication, which happens to be one of the professions in SOL. So, my question is that can i apply for a visa subclass 476 based on my bachelors degree after i am done or about to be done with my masters degree here in Australia?

Cheers


----------



## Number 15 (May 21, 2015)

Luvenice said:


> All the best to you Number 15, keep us updated on the Job Market there and your progress. Are u in the Civil Engineering line?


Thank you very much. Yea will just keep each other posted on the progress hey. I did Electrical Engineering myself.


----------



## Number 15 (May 21, 2015)

varanasi said:


> Hi am planning for Melbourne as well.. but no idea about the job market there..


Still not sure as well but hey everything is a risk i believe in taking risks and the bigger the risks the bigger the returns usually. So i am just gonna go there then start working my way up the ladder and i know it will all be well in the end.


----------



## Luvenice (Jan 29, 2015)

MoazzamEjaz said:


> Hey everyone,
> 
> So i was hoping if someone would be able to help me out here.
> 
> ...


Hey MoazzamEjaz

Which university did you graduated from in Malaysia? If your degree from M'sia contains major sequence in one of the below you can apply for this visa. (Taken from the immigration website)

civil engineering
structural engineering
chemical engineering
environmental engineering
electrical and electronics engineering
mechanical, production and plant engineering
mining and material engineering.

Cheers


----------



## Luvenice (Jan 29, 2015)

Number 15 said:


> Still not sure as well but hey everything is a risk i believe in taking risks and the bigger the risks the bigger the returns usually. So i am just gonna go there then start working my way up the ladder and i know it will all be well in the end.


Yes, High risk high return! 
Hey it's difficult for us expat to secure a job and start a new journey in other country. The important thing is to have confident in ourselves. Trust ourselves. We can make it :fingerscrossed: Keep each other posted. 

Cheers


----------



## MoazzamEjaz (Jun 7, 2015)

Luvenice said:


> Hey MoazzamEjaz
> 
> Which university did you graduated from in Malaysia? If your degree from M'sia contains major sequence in one of the below you can apply for this visa. (Taken from the immigration website)
> 
> ...


Hey Luvenice,

I graduated last year from Multimedia university, Cyberjaya campus. I did Bachelors of Electronics Engineering majoring in Telecommunications. I guess there wont be any issue regarding that. The only thing i was confused was that whether my masters degree would cause a problem.

Cheers


----------



## Luvenice (Jan 29, 2015)

MoazzamEjaz said:


> Hey Luvenice,
> 
> I graduated last year from Multimedia university, Cyberjaya campus. I did Bachelors of Electronics Engineering majoring in Telecommunications. I guess there wont be any issue regarding that. The only thing i was confused was that whether my masters degree would cause a problem.
> 
> Cheers


Hey MoazzamEjaz

Are you still studying your master?
If no, I dont think there's a problem. However before CO grant you visa you have to be outside of Australia. Even if you're studying your master, I still think that you are eligible for this visa.


----------



## MoazzamEjaz (Jun 7, 2015)

Luvenice said:


> Hey MoazzamEjaz
> 
> Are you still studying your master?
> If no, I dont think there's a problem. However before CO grant you visa you have to be outside of Australia. Even if you're studying your master, I still think that you are eligible for this visa.


I am still doing my masters, my final sem exam will be in December, 2015. I am planning to apply at the end of November so that by the time the visa will be granted i would be done with my exams and can go back home and come back on the new visa.

Even i think there should not be any problem but just wanted to get a second opinion a bit earlier so that i would plan things accordingly.

Anyways, Thanks for the reply and best of luck with your Job hunt


----------



## boysgeneration (May 24, 2015)

For Malaysian applicants. Did any of you uploaded a English translated copy of the birth certificate? If yes, how did you do it?


----------



## Luvenice (Jan 29, 2015)

boysgeneration said:


> For Malaysian applicants. Did any of you uploaded a English translated copy of the birth certificate? If yes, how did you do it?


Hey boysgeneration, 

Yes you need to translate your birth certificate. 
I engaged one of the translator which I found online (After all the search, I found out it's the cheapest one) - Ringo (Based in Petaling Jaya SS2) via phone calls and email.
Cost will be around RM115. RM100 to translate one document, RM15 is for the seal.
Scan the original copy of birth cert and transfer money to them.
At last collect the document personally from their office or you can ask them to scan and email you the translated copy.
I uploaded both copies (Original and translated) to my immi account. 
Hope it helps!


----------



## boysgeneration (May 24, 2015)

Luvenice said:


> Hey boysgeneration,
> 
> Yes you need to translate your birth certificate.
> I engaged one of the translator which I found online (After all the search, I found out it's the cheapest one) - Ringo (Based in Petaling Jaya SS2) via phone calls and email.
> ...


Thank you so much for your help.


----------



## boysgeneration (May 24, 2015)

Luvenice said:


> Hey boysgeneration,
> 
> Yes you need to translate your birth certificate.
> I engaged one of the translator which I found online (After all the search, I found out it's the cheapest one) - Ringo (Based in Petaling Jaya SS2) via phone calls and email.
> ...


Quick question. How long did it took for you to get the translated document? Thanks in advance


----------



## Luvenice (Jan 29, 2015)

boysgeneration said:


> Quick question. How long did it took for you to get the translated document? Thanks in advance


Hey you can get a birth cert translated within half working day. Just make sure you tell them you need it urgently.


----------



## Anik1288 (May 11, 2015)

Lodge on : 29th May
CO Contacted : 11th June (Today)

Asking for 2 additional documents:

1) Certified copy of your passport personal particulars/photo (bio-data) page:
Please provide a certified copy of personal particulars/photo (bio-data) page for your non-migrating
spouse from her current passport. 

2) Evidence of your qualifications:
Please provide evidence of your completion letter from your education provider. The
documents you have provide so far only give an award date which is insufficient. The latter
must provide an actual completion date for your studies.

Note: Though I have submitted the 2nd document while lodging my application for this subclass 476. (Completion/Award Confirmation letter which I have received from Uni). But I don't know why did they ask for this document again?

Now, I am really confused what letter should I provide! Seeking for kind advise from anyone.

Many thanks for your time.
Best Regards,
Anik


----------



## Luvenice (Jan 29, 2015)

Anik1288 said:


> Lodge on : 29th May
> CO Contacted : 11th June (Today)
> 
> Asking for 2 additional documents:
> ...



Hi Anik1288

Did you uploaded your transcript and certificate previously? Or just a letter of completion/award confirmation?


----------



## Anik1288 (May 11, 2015)

Luvenice said:


> Hi Anik1288
> 
> Did you uploaded your transcript and certificate previously? Or just a letter of completion/award confirmation?


I did upload three of them! :confused2:


----------



## Luvenice (Jan 29, 2015)

Anik1288 said:


> I did upload three of them! :confused2:


Hmm, from their email it looks like there's no date of completion from documents you had uploaded. Did you uploaded all of your transcript?


----------



## Anik1288 (May 11, 2015)

Luvenice said:


> Hmm, from their email it looks like there's no date of completion from documents you had uploaded. Did you uploaded all of your transcript?


Yes I did :noidea:


----------



## Luvenice (Jan 29, 2015)

Then it's weird, I think it's better to get a letter from your university/college stated the completion date of your course instead of award date.


----------



## boysgeneration (May 24, 2015)

Luvenice said:


> Then it's weird, I think it's better to get a letter from your university/college stated the completion date of your course instead of award date.


Did you had this problem when you lodge your application?


----------



## boysgeneration (May 24, 2015)

I have been contacted by the CO officer on the 10th of June. Once I have uploaded all the supporting documents. Assuming that everything went well. How long does it take for them to grant me the visa?


----------



## boysgeneration (May 24, 2015)

Anik1288 said:


> Lodge on : 29th May
> CO Contacted : 11th June (Today)
> 
> Asking for 2 additional documents:
> ...



Hi Anik. Check the letter and the documents you uploaded. Did it use the word "awarded", "completed", "graduated" or "conferred"? There is a difference in these terms.


----------



## boysgeneration (May 24, 2015)

Anik1288 said:


> Yes I did :noidea:


Did you upload a colour scanned of your original certificates or did you uploaded a certified copy of your documents?


----------



## saleh91 (Dec 7, 2014)

alij382 said:


> Hey guys, I'm happy to say that as of today 19th may (which also happens to be my birthday ) I was granted the 476 visa. I'm really surprised and it how smoothly and fast everything went. I'm super psyched!
> 
> & psuedoaussie, no there's no label, just an eVisa print out PDF that has a bar code!


Grats on the grant... so when are you planning to go to Australia?


----------



## Anik1288 (May 11, 2015)

boysgeneration said:


> Did you upload a colour scanned of your original certificates or did you uploaded a certified copy of your documents?


Colour scanned copies ! :confused2:


----------



## M2020 (Jun 14, 2015)

any one applied for the visa in june


----------



## Aydar Fayzullin (Jun 15, 2015)

*Visa Grant*

Hi Guys,

I have a question here, I know it might have been discussed already but I couldn't find it in this thread.

I am on student visa which expires in the end of August and planning to apply for this visa now. As per their condition I have to be outside of Australia while the visa is granted.

Has anyone had any experience of being in Australia while the visa was granted?

Thanks in advance for your kind help


----------



## M2020 (Jun 14, 2015)

bro,, how to save the form 80 after u fill it?i couldnt save it. it says I have to print it


----------



## M2020 (Jun 14, 2015)

alij382 said:


> Good news everybody! The CO contacted me today asking for additional information!   The PCC and Form 80.
> 
> This means that I'm very close to the grant I'm hoping!
> 
> ...


bro,, how did save form 80 after u fill it? i filled it but i couldnt save it,,,, it says i have to print it.

after submitting ur PCC and form 80, how did it take to get the visa?

Thanx


----------



## Luvenice (Jan 29, 2015)

boysgeneration said:


> Did you had this problem when you lodge your application?


Nope, I did not face this problem when i lodge mine. My opinion, it is due to the key word on the letter.


----------



## Luvenice (Jan 29, 2015)

boysgeneration said:


> I have been contacted by the CO officer on the 10th of June. Once I have uploaded all the supporting documents. Assuming that everything went well. How long does it take for them to grant me the visa?


You might get it on that day itself after all the supporting documents uploaded or you might get it within next day. 
Remember to reply the CO email after you had uploaded all the documents, if not it might takes up to a week or more for them to issue visa.


----------



## Luvenice (Jan 29, 2015)

M2020 said:


> bro,, how to save the form 80 after u fill it?i couldnt save it. it says I have to print it


Hi M2020, 

I key in all the details, and print it. (I tried to find a way to save the PDF as well, but in the end i gave up) 
Then scan the printed copies and upload them to the system. 
Let me know if you found a better way to do it.


----------



## Luvenice (Jan 29, 2015)

Aydar Fayzullin said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I have a question here, I know it might have been discussed already but I couldn't find it in this thread.
> 
> ...


Hi Aydar,

CO will request the applicant to leave the country before the granting of visa.
Check on the link:
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/australia-expat-forum-expats-living-australia/112679-476-recognised-graduate-visa-help-needed-103.html#post6192642


----------



## M2020 (Jun 14, 2015)

Luvenice said:


> Hi M2020,
> 
> I key in all the details, and print it. (I tried to find a way to save the PDF as well, but in the end i gave up)
> Then scan the printed copies and upload them to the system.
> Let me know if you found a better way to do it.


i downloaded new version of PDF "adobe reader xi" with this version u can save it.. 

did u get ur visa?

in this form, do we have to fill everything in details ,, like in part F- employment: asking to give details of all employment and unemployment since birth?

Thanx


----------



## Luvenice (Jan 29, 2015)

M2020 said:


> i downloaded new version of PDF "adobe reader xi" with this version u can save it..
> 
> did u get ur visa?
> 
> ...


Ooh I see now. Yeah I got my visa already. Yes you need to fill in everything in details. But I do skip some like Part Time Job.


----------



## M2020 (Jun 14, 2015)

Luvenice said:


> Ooh I see now. Yeah I got my visa already. Yes you need to fill in everything in details. But I do skip some like Part Time Job.


I am confused,, in the employment part: should i include my study period like university, high school and primary school?

for the proposed date of arrival, city of arrival, flight number and address in Australia, is it must to fill in since when didnt book yet?


----------



## Luvenice (Jan 29, 2015)

M2020 said:


> I am confused,, in the employment part: should i include my study period like university, high school and primary school?
> 
> for the proposed date of arrival, city of arrival, flight number and address in Australia, is it must to fill in since when didnt book yet?


Yes you should include your study period, just put in briefly eg: year 1995-2010 - study. I did that.

For the proposed date of arrival and blah blah blah just leave it blank if you don't know yet.


----------



## juliancrain (May 14, 2015)

Hey guys, 

While filling my 476 application on my immiaccount I observed that there was no place to attach any documents. I find this quite strange because a lot of people here said they were able to attach their supporting documents like the pcc, etc while filling theirs. However, I have completed my application questionnaire on the immiaccount and it is showing ready to submit but still no provision to attach documents. I would be glad if someone could shed some light on this.

Cheers


----------



## Luvenice (Jan 29, 2015)

juliancrain said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> While filling my 476 application on my immiaccount I observed that there was no place to attach any documents. I find this quite strange because a lot of people here said they were able to attach their supporting documents like the pcc, etc while filling theirs. However, I have completed my application questionnaire on the immiaccount and it is showing ready to submit but still no provision to attach documents. I would be glad if someone could shed some light on this.
> 
> Cheers


Submit your application first, then only the 'attach document' button will appear in your account.


----------



## juliancrain (May 14, 2015)

Luvenice said:


> Submit your application first, then only the 'attach document' button will appear in your account.


Thanks Luvenice


----------



## Anik1288 (May 11, 2015)

Luvenice said:


> Then it's weird, I think it's better to get a letter from your university/college stated the completion date of your course instead of award date.


Lodge on : 29th May
CO Contacted : 11th June 
Uploaded Additional Documents: 17th June
Visa Granted: 19th June

:yo::yo:


----------



## Anik1288 (May 11, 2015)

Dear 476 holders,

On my visa grant letter its mentioned: 

Visa grant date: 19 June 2015
Visa expiry date: 19 December 2016
Location: Offshore
Visa status: In Effect
Entries allowed: Multiple entries to and from Australia during the validity of your visa
Must not arrive after: 19 December 2016
Enter before date: 18 May 2016
Period of stay: 18 months from your first arrival on this visa

Now, I am just wondering that is it gonna expire 19th December 2016 OR it will expire after 1.5years after my first entry??

Should I clarify it with the CO??? 

Many thanks for your help, support and cooperation. Long live Expatforum 
Anik


----------



## lahmstanley (Nov 20, 2013)

andyyangjian said:


> Hi I just arrived Sydney on 476 visa 2 days ago, now I am looking for a flat to rent (as I will do the PY here, so I will stay in Sydney for about one year) the real estate agent here said I need to submit online application to rent the flat, together with a lot of supporting documents, but I am not a student or working now, so I really don't have much (school letter or pay slip) to prove I am a good tenant. anyone had same problem before? Any suggestions what I should do?


Hey!
I had the same issue. Forget the real estate agent. 
Go on gumtree and find yourself a flat. 
It's much easier there as you can negotiate directly with the house owner and explain your situation. 
They usually ask for two-four weeks' bond. Which is refundable upon leaving. 
One more thing, if you are single, it might be cheaper to just rent a room instead of spending 400+ on a flat. 
Hope that helps. 
Enjoy your stay!


----------



## M2020 (Jun 14, 2015)

Luvenice said:


> Yes you should include your study period, just put in briefly eg: year 1995-2010 - study. I did that.
> 
> For the proposed date of arrival and blah blah blah just leave it blank if you don't know yet.


Hi Luvenice, how to contact the case officer to let him know that the requested forms is uploaded../ i got contacted by this email [email protected] , should i reply to this email because the case officer didtnt provide his personal email./. thanx


----------



## Luvenice (Jan 29, 2015)

Anik1288 said:


> Dear 476 holders,
> 
> On my visa grant letter its mentioned:
> 
> ...


Congrats Anik. It will expire after 1.5 years after you first entry.


----------



## Luvenice (Jan 29, 2015)

M2020 said:


> Hi Luvenice, how to contact the case officer to let him know that the requested forms is uploaded../ i got contacted by this email [email protected] , should i reply to this email because the case officer didtnt provide his personal email./. thanx


Hi, yup you have to reply to that email.


----------



## Anik1288 (May 11, 2015)

M2020 said:


> Hi Luvenice, how to contact the case officer to let him know that the requested forms is uploaded../ i got contacted by this email [email protected] , should i reply to this email because the case officer didtnt provide his personal email./. thanx


They don't really provide their personal email IDs to anyone. Because of official purpose. For any kind of reply or changes of circumstances or quires you have to reply them by the followinf email ID: [email protected]


----------



## boysgeneration (May 24, 2015)

Luvenice said:


> Hi, yup you have to reply to that email.


Hi Luvenice. Are you in Australia now? If yes, which part? How do you like it so far?


----------



## boysgeneration (May 24, 2015)

Anik1288 said:


> Lodge on : 29th May
> CO Contacted : 11th June
> Uploaded Additional Documents: 17th June
> Visa Granted: 19th June
> ...


Congrats!!!! How did you figure out about the university thing? What was it about?


----------



## Anik1288 (May 11, 2015)

boysgeneration said:


> Congrats!!!! How did you figure out about the university thing? What was it about?


I had all the original documents from university like CAS letter, Offer letter, Award Achievement Report etc. I have attached all the color scanned copies of these along with my Degree confirmation letter and transcripts where the completetion date was mentioned and I have explained all this by replying CO's email. And I have informed CO that I had already applied for that completetion letter to University but they informed it will take 15 working days (3weeks) so it might take more than 4 weeks to get that paper in my hand as I ain't residing in UK at the moment. After that I just mention in my email that if the provided documents cover/fulfill the requirements needed for this visa thats great, if not then kindly extend my time-frame in that case. 

My CO was so polite and gentle I'm sure. On the very next day he sent me the Visa grant notification email.   lane:


----------



## Luvenice (Jan 29, 2015)

boysgeneration said:


> Hi Luvenice. Are you in Australia now? If yes, which part? How do you like it so far?


Hey, not yet. I plan to lane: on August.  How about you?


----------



## evydmb (May 10, 2015)

Does anybody know if the same Medical Checkup / HAP ID that we used for this visa application can be used for another visa application like 189 later on?


----------



## boysgeneration (May 24, 2015)

Luvenice said:


> Hey, not yet. I plan to lane: on August.  How about you?



Me too! I plan to settle there in August.:amen:


----------



## boysgeneration (May 24, 2015)

Has anyone gotten their evidence of qualification approved just by uploading their degree scroll?


----------



## kimyoung_1991 (Jun 30, 2015)

Yoooo big shout out to all you guys, this tread has helped me a lot throughout my application. Got my 476 granted last week! 

Will be landing in Melbourne this October! Can't wait to start a new journey! 

Seems that job-hunting will likely to be challenging for someone like me with NO work experience and NO PR but I basically just wanna do a gap year and wait till I hit 25 next year so I can lodge my EOI!


----------



## Luvenice (Jan 29, 2015)

boysgeneration said:


> Has anyone gotten their evidence of qualification approved just by uploading their degree scroll?


Hey I did!  I think everyone did.


----------



## Luvenice (Jan 29, 2015)

boysgeneration said:


> Me too! I plan to settle there in August.:amen:


Hey, Which state you plan to settle at? Yes :amen:


----------



## boysgeneration (May 24, 2015)

Luvenice said:


> Hey, Which state you plan to settle at? Yes :amen:


Hi plan to settle in Sydney. Otherwise, it will be Melbourne. How about you?


----------



## Luvenice (Jan 29, 2015)

boysgeneration said:


> Hi plan to settle in Sydney. Otherwise, it will be Melbourne. How about you?


It'll be Perth for me first  
You're in which engineering field?


----------



## boysgeneration (May 24, 2015)

Luvenice said:


> It'll be Perth for me first
> You're in which engineering field?


Why Perth? Is there a specific reason? I did my degree in EE. How about you?


----------



## Anik1288 (May 11, 2015)

boysgeneration said:


> Hi plan to settle in Sydney. Otherwise, it will be Melbourne. How about you?


I'm planning to land on sydney too!


----------



## boysgeneration (May 24, 2015)

Anik1288 said:


> I'm planning to land on sydney too!


When? LOL


----------



## Anik1288 (May 11, 2015)

boysgeneration said:


> When? LOL


haven't booked my flight yet though hoping around october/november! how about you? LOL!


----------



## Luvenice (Jan 29, 2015)

boysgeneration said:


> Why Perth? Is there a specific reason? I did my degree in EE. How about you?


I've got relatives there, I guess it would be easier for me to land at Perth first to save on house rental then try to find job online in other part of OZ. Degree in BME.  :fingerscrossed: It wouldn't be difficult to find full time engineering job :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Brendoz5 (Jul 8, 2015)

Hello All,

I am from Uganda and had my MSC. EE from UK last year.

1. How do people who apply from Outside Australia pay for the visa? I really want to apply online (possibly by debit card).

2. I did my MSc for less than 1 year. Do I have to obtain a police certificate from the UK?

3. Should I wait for the CO to ask for the police certificate from my resident country before I submit it?

4. Do I need to certify my MSc degree (The requirements do not ask for this)?

Thanks.


----------



## boysgeneration (May 24, 2015)

Anik1288 said:


> haven't booked my flight yet though hoping around october/november! how about you? LOL!


I haven't booked my flights yet. I think I will be there in August.


----------



## Anik1288 (May 11, 2015)

Brendoz5 said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I am from Uganda and had my MSC. EE from UK last year.
> 
> ...


1. You can use debit card to pay for it. (Just fill your application online after lodging you will have the option for payment)

2. It's better to get police certificates from both countries! I had to take mine.

3. Don't wait for CO to ask for any additional documents; if you wait it will just delay your visa processing time.

4. No need to cerify your MSc degree (if your UK institution is on washington accord list). You will just upload the colored scan copy of the original certificates, transcript, award completion and award confirmation letter.

Hoping for the best!


----------



## melon91 (Jul 9, 2015)

hi, I have a few questions about visa 476.

1) I'am an aeronautical engineer from ITU (Istanbul Technical University) which is in Istanbul, Turkey. But aeronautical engineering is not in list of visa 476. Is ıt a problem for me?

2) How long does it take to take this visa? after online application

3) My university is not in Washington Accord. Is ıt hard to find a job about my degree?

Thanks for your helps =)


----------



## boysgeneration (May 24, 2015)

Yes! I am finally awarded the 476 visa on the 15th of July 2015. Must make first entry before 3rd March 2016. Must not arrive after 15th January 2017. What does the "must not arrive" means? "Your visa allows you multiple entries to Australia until 15 January 2017. You are allowed to
stay for a period of 18 month(s) from the date of your first entry." This statement is confusing. What if I enter on the 3rd of March 2016? What will be my last date of entry?


----------



## Luvenice (Jan 29, 2015)

melon91 said:


> hi, I have a few questions about visa 476.
> 
> 1) I'am an aeronautical engineer from ITU (Istanbul Technical University) which is in Istanbul, Turkey. But aeronautical engineering is not in list of visa 476. Is ıt a problem for me?
> 
> ...



Hi Melon91

Sad to say if your university is not in Washington Accord and not in the list, then you won't be eligible to apply for this visa.


----------



## Luvenice (Jan 29, 2015)

boysgeneration said:


> Yes! I am finally awarded the 476 visa on the 15th of July 2015. Must make first entry before 3rd March 2016. Must not arrive after 15th January 2017. What does the "must not arrive" means? "Your visa allows you multiple entries to Australia until 15 January 2017. You are allowed to
> stay for a period of 18 month(s) from the date of your first entry." This statement is confusing. What if I enter on the 3rd of March 2016? What will be my last date of entry?


Hey boysgeneration

It means that your first entry to Australia must before 3rd March 2016. You can have multiple entries (eg business trip or travelling outside of Australia) between 3rd March 2016 (assuming this is your first entry date) until 15 January 2017. 
You have to take note that after 15 January 2017 they will not allow you to enter Australia anymore. 

Hope it helps.


----------



## boysgeneration (May 24, 2015)

Luvenice said:


> Hey boysgeneration
> 
> It means that your first entry to Australia must before 3rd March 2016. You can have multiple entries (eg business trip or travelling outside of Australia) between 3rd March 2016 (assuming this is your first entry date) until 15 January 2017.
> You have to take note that after 15 January 2017 they will not allow you to enter Australia anymore.
> ...


Thank you for your reply. But I can STAY and REMAIN in Australia for 18 months after my first entry date right? Which also means that I can stay in Australia past 15th Jan 2017 if my first entry date is 3rd March 2016? Thank you for confirming


----------



## ArchV (Aug 25, 2013)

Hi guys,

I've got a bachelor's degree in Computer Engineering, but my university is not under the Washington Accord. So, I was wondering, what if I enroll in a master's degree of Engineering in Australia and this Australian University is under the Washington Accord, then when I got this course finished, would I be eligible for applying for this visa 476?

Please advise.

Thanks a lot guys. It means a lot to me, seriously.


----------



## Aclink (Jul 18, 2015)

*aclink*



Luvenice said:


> Hi Melon91
> 
> Sad to say if your university is not in Washington Accord and not in the list, then you won't be eligible to apply for this visa.


Hi Melon
Your University in the list...it is a bit complicated even bizaar but ITU is the member of ABET which is US Acc. Instituion and ABET is the signatory of Washington Accord...


----------



## melon91 (Jul 9, 2015)

ITU is not in Washington Accord but in list to apply visa 476. But in visa 476 aeronautical engineering is not in list only.
List:

civil engineering
structural engineering
chemical engineering
environmental engineering
electrical and electronics engineering
mechanical, production and plant engineering
mining and material engineering.


So should i apply or not


----------



## The_Dark (Oct 6, 2013)

Anik1288 said:


> Dear 476 holders,
> 
> On my visa grant letter its mentioned:
> 
> ...


It will be 18 months from the date of your first entry.not 19th December..Once u enter Australia it will be updated and you can check it using VEVO.


----------



## mid (Jul 24, 2015)

I'm seeking an expert opinion

I have completed my engineering course today 24-07-2015 and I will receive the transcript and the completion letter on Monday 27-07-2015. The problem is my birth date 08-08-1984. so if I apply on Monday I will still be under 31 years old. I already applied for a police check from Malaysia and apparently it takes up to two months to get, so my question is, should I still apply considering that I'm still under 31 years old but I won't have the police report until probably after 08-08-2015.

Would really appreciative your advice


----------



## nadeya (Jul 26, 2015)

Hi Mid,

From my experienced, most important is your payment date when you lodged the application that matters, make sure before the date you turn 31 y/o. You can explain your situation to the CO once you have been contacted for the PCC.

Thank you


----------



## SohaibT (Jul 19, 2015)

Application Lodged: 30th June, 2015

Waiting for the result.:boxing::juggle:


----------



## meronimo (Jul 28, 2015)

Hi Melon91,

You can make a master degree on mechanical or bridge your degree to mechanical engineer to be eligible for this visa.

Take care


----------



## varanasi (May 31, 2015)

hi all,

I am planning to travel australia this saturday. Is health insurance mandatory for subclass 476 before we go there.


----------



## evydmb (May 10, 2015)

varanasi said:


> hi all,
> 
> I am planning to travel australia this saturday. Is health insurance mandatory for subclass 476 before we go there.


Hey Varanasi, I'm travelling this Saturday too! I'm also wondering whether I need to bring any documents besides the passport, visa and money. Do we need anything that we used for the application?


----------



## varanasi (May 31, 2015)

evydmb said:


> varanasi said:
> 
> 
> > hi all,
> ...


Hi ya
Good to know that you travelling on same day. Where are you landing?
After my enquiry I got am email from embassy saying we don't need any other documents. It's entirely up to us if we want to take insure nice as well.


----------



## SohaibT (Jul 19, 2015)

Waiting for the visa decision though applied on 30th June 2015. Don't know how much it would take get the visa? :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Brendoz5 (Jul 8, 2015)

*Respond in writting*

Hi, 
Thank you so much for responding to our threads. I got an email from the CO requesting additional information. The email stated that...

"You should provide your response in writing"

What do they mean by "IN WRITING"?


----------



## Maggie-May24 (May 19, 2015)

I'm not sure what's not clear about "in writing". You need to send them documents that give them the required information. You can't simply call them and tell them the answers they've asked for.


----------



## Brendoz5 (Jul 8, 2015)

Thanks Maggie. For a moment I thought I would have to post by courier but it seems email and the website shall be sufficient.


----------



## melon91 (Jul 9, 2015)

Hi, I have a few questions for applying 476 visa. 

from this website online immi gov au. ı give all info and then ıt ask for paying the price but i dont give any documents like passport ielts score or birth certificate. will it ask me to give later or do ı doing wrong?

How can ı upload my documents?


----------



## Luvenice (Jan 29, 2015)

melon91 said:


> Hi, I have a few questions for applying 476 visa.
> 
> from this website online immi gov au. ı give all info and then ıt ask for paying the price but i dont give any documents like passport ielts score or birth certificate. will it ask me to give later or do ı doing wrong?
> 
> How can ı upload my documents?


Hi Melon

You need to submit your application (after payment), then only they will allow you to upload documents.


----------



## chirathh (Aug 16, 2015)

Is Software Engineering qualified as an Engineering discipline. I know people who got the visa with this degree. Wanna know if anything changed


----------



## Kiraa (Aug 27, 2015)

*First Time Post*

Hello.. this is my first time writing here.. have read all 135 pages of this threadlane:

..Quickly..


in their website, they mention required IELTS is = 6 average, 5 minimum for each section 

(here I quote)
...................................................
English language ability:

An overall score of at least 6 with a minimum score of 5 in each of the four components (listening, reading, writing and speaking) in an International English Language Testing System (IELTS) test that has been undertaken in the three years immediately prior to lodging the visa application.
..................................................


But here in this forum all of you say its 7 average, 6 mini for each component !


What you think?


----------



## chirathh (Aug 16, 2015)

the requirements change over time. What's on the immigration site would be the latest. Follow that


----------



## smccarthy (Aug 10, 2015)

If you can score higher, you get more points as part of your EOI. I don't have to do the IELTS but it would increase my overall points. Based on what I've read, the PTE is easier.


----------



## mid (Jul 24, 2015)

I finally got the visa


----------



## Ahmedhyd (Aug 18, 2015)

*learner*

congrats mid...... have a nice journey


----------



## mid (Jul 24, 2015)

Thank you  I am really surprised how quick and easy the whole process was, it took 18 days only for the grant


----------



## Ravimetla137 (Sep 3, 2015)

Hi everyone
I'm just wondering whether I would apply for visa as my Indian PCC States my conduct is good whereas my UK PCC States Statement is postponed as I drove the car without driving license and an uninsured car
So, please help me out with guys

Thanks in advance


----------



## SURYA123 (Aug 17, 2015)

Ravimetla137 said:


> Hi everyone
> I'm just wondering whether I would apply for visa as my Indian PCC States my conduct is good whereas my UK PCC States Statement is postponed as I drove the car without driving license and an uninsured car
> So, please help me out with guys
> 
> Thanks in advance


As per my understanding, it wouldn't make any big difference as what you did wasn't a criminal offense. So, apply for a visa and if your case officer needs anything from you, he will ask you provide an affidavit stating that you were not involved in any kind of criminal or sex/human traffic activities and would follow Australian Laws/Rules.
Thanks


----------



## Ravimetla137 (Sep 3, 2015)

Thanks for the info..!


----------



## saleh91 (Dec 7, 2014)

hey there,

So can you guys share your experience after getting the visa grant and moving to OZ. Was anyone successful in finding an engineering job? 

I just moved to Sydney last week and not sure what to expect really.


----------



## Jobhunter90 (May 25, 2014)

Hi all,

I had my 476 visa granted today which I am very excited about!

My application process was quite straight forward, but what I found slightly difficult was the timeline that you are set by your Case Officer to supply extra requested documents. So I thought I would share my application timeline along with all the documents I had to add to try and help anyone out who's thinking about lodging an application.

NOTE: I am a EU national (Italian/British) so if you are from anywhere else you may be asked to supply additional documents ie medicals/foreign language test scores.

18/09/2014: 
Graduated from my Civil/Env Engineering accredited course.

05/07/2015: 
Lodged 476 online application through immiaccount.
Uploaded documents:
Birth Certificate
Engineering Degree Certificate
Council Tax document (for de-facto proof)
Tenancy Agreement (for de-facto proof)
Passport Photo
Academic Transcript
Letter of completion from Eng degree

23/07/2015:
Case officer was assigned and additional documents were requested with a *28 day deadline*.
Documents requested:
Character Requirements UK
Character Requirements AFP Australia
Personal Particulates for character assessment (Form 80)
Curriculum Vitae/Resume
Further evidence of relationship with spouse

20/08/2015
Uploaded documents:
Academic Transcripts from Eng degree
Letter of Completion from University
Curriculum Vitae
Form 80
AFP Australian Police Clearance
UK Police clearance Evidence to Obtain
UK Police clearance certificate

25/08/2015:
Received an email from Case Officer notifying me that the Letter of Completion from my University was the wrong document and therefore was still outstanding. I was given a *14 day deadline* to attach the final document.

08/09/2015:
Uploaded documents:
Letter of Completion from my university.

18/09/2015:
Visa granted.

In total my visa application took around 2 months and a half to be processed and granted. It would have probably been quicker if I had my documents all ready to upload immediately rather than having to order them and wait for delivery.

I would strongly advise that you gather all of these documents required BEFORE lodging your application. Police Certificates in particular take a while to obtain.

I hope this was able to help some of you.

Good luck!


----------



## AyamS (Sep 18, 2015)

Jobhunter90 said:


> Uploaded documents:
> Birth Certificate
> Engineering Degree Certificate
> Passport Photo
> ...


Above is the documents I have and have not uploaded. Thank you for your help in providing the document checklist needed. and could you help me answer the question above?


----------



## Jobhunter90 (May 25, 2014)

AyamS said:


> Above is the documents I have and have not uploaded. Thank you for your help in providing the document checklist needed. and could you help me answer the question above?


Hi AyamS,

I'll try to reply to your questions the best I can.


*Letter of completion from Eng degree/Letter of Completion from University (Whats the difference? and when you say wrong letter, what do you mean?)*

I initially sent them the letter that came with my certificate when I graduated. The letter basically just stated that I had graduated from my university and enclosed was the certificate. What my Case Officer wanted was an official letter from my university that had the date which I began my course and the date which I completed my studies.

I called up my University and told the student services exactly what I required in a letter and that it was for visa purposes and they said I required a _Statement of Qualification_. So I sent this document and it was successful.

*Character Requirements (how is this different from Form 80?)*

Form 80 is a long form in which you have to answer a whole load of questions including identification details, family member details, employment history, address history etc...

Character Requirements is Police Clearance from every country that you have lived in the past 10 years. So for this section I had to get a Police Certificate from the UK and I had to supply ther AFP Australian Police certificate too (although they had already asked me to provide this in a different section).


*AFP Australian Police Clearance (does it take a long time to process?)*

It took around 2-3 weeks to get the AFP Australian Police Certificate as I paid for express delivery, you only have to fill in a form online. NOTE: I only had to provide this document as I have previously lived in Australia for 3 years. If you have not previously lived in Australia I'm pretty sure you do not have to provide the AFP clearance.


As I said above it is very important to leave sufficient time to order all of these documents well in advanced because it was very stressful trying to get everything sent to me before specific deadlines!!

You should check to see if you require any medical documents as you are from Malaysia, I'd imagine those would probably take a while to obtain.

Hope that helps, feel free to ask anything else I'm happy to try and help.


----------



## AyamS (Sep 18, 2015)

Jobhunter90 said:


> Hi AyamS,
> 
> I'll try to reply to your questions the best I can.
> 
> ...



Thank you for the help! From your answers, I already have 2/3 which is the university letter (which is just 2 hours drive away in case it does not adhere), and also the character requirement (which is the good conduct cert, or am I wrong there?) while the third is probably not applicable to me. Yeah I wanted to do the health check earlier, but most say do it IF the CO asks you to due to the costs involved with it.

So when are you planning to go?


----------



## Jobhunter90 (May 25, 2014)

AyamS said:


> Thank you for the help! From your answers, I already have 2/3 which is the university letter (which is just 2 hours drive away in case it does not adhere), and also the character requirement (which is the good conduct cert, or am I wrong there?) while the third is probably not applicable to me. Yeah I wanted to do the health check earlier, but most say do it IF the CO asks you to due to the costs involved with it.
> 
> So when are you planning to go?


Yes the Character Requirement is just a certified letter from your country's police department stating that you have not committed any offences. In the UK it's called a _Police Certificate for Immigration Purposes_ and is supplied through an organization called ARCO.

I believe you can find a list of countries which require the medical examinations for skilled visas? I'm pretty sure I've seen this document but never saved it as it was not applicable to me. Also you may have to take an English Foreign Language test I believe? I'm not sure if they prefer IELTS or TOEFL, but this might be something to keep in mind.

My deadline to enter Australia is in July 2016, so I think I will keep working in the UK and saving money until that point in time. Unless I get a job offer in Australia before then which would be great.


----------



## AyamS (Sep 18, 2015)

Jobhunter90 said:


> Yes the Character Requirement is just a certified letter from your country's police department stating that you have not committed any offences. In the UK it's called a _Police Certificate for Immigration Purposes_ and is supplied through an organization called ARCO.
> 
> I believe you can find a list of countries which require the medical examinations for skilled visas? I'm pretty sure I've seen this document but never saved it as it was not applicable to me. Also you may have to take an English Foreign Language test I believe? I'm not sure if they prefer IELTS or TOEFL, but this might be something to keep in mind.
> 
> My deadline to enter Australia is in July 2016, so I think I will keep working in the UK and saving money until that point in time. Unless I get a job offer in Australia before then which would be great.


Yeah I already uploaded the IELTS too. So thats one more requirement met. Hahaha. 

July? thats some time away. If it was me, I would be on a round the world trip. LoL


----------



## asheesh (Aug 21, 2015)

Hi
My checklist shows evidence of Health Insurance also.
But the contacting Officer in the mail has asked for PCC and Health Checkup only which are also in the list. My question is when is health insurance required?
Should I go ahead with request complete button or they will get back to me asking for health insurance only after which i must press the Request Complete button?
Please clarify whether i should press Request Complete now ?


----------



## AyamS (Sep 18, 2015)

asheesh said:


> Hi
> My checklist shows evidence of Health Insurance also.
> But the contacting Officer in the mail has asked for PCC and Health Checkup only which are also in the list. My question is when is health insurance required?
> Should I go ahead with request complete button or they will get back to me asking for health insurance only after which i must press the Request Complete button?
> Please clarify whether i should press Request Complete now ?


From what I have been made to understand, the health insurance can only be applied AFTER getting the visa. Or am I wrong there?


----------



## surveyor89 (Sep 25, 2015)

Hi everyone,

Me and my wife (both engineers) were granted of visa 476 and now here living in Brisbane for about a month now. We are having a hard time finding work here as most companies are looking to hire permanents residents. We've been looking through different job seeker sites like seek, indeed, gumtree and linkedin. We are looking for jobs for surveyor/GIS/remote sensing and currently processing our papers so we can get our skills assessed as equivalent degree in Australia. Can you give me some tips on how to find work?


----------



## AyamS (Sep 18, 2015)

surveyor89 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Me and my wife (both engineers) were granted of visa 476 and now here living in Brisbane for about a month now. We are having a hard time finding work here as most companies are looking to hire permanents residents. We've been looking through different job seeker sites like seek, indeed, gumtree and linkedin. We are looking for jobs for surveyor/GIS/remote sensing and *currently processing our papers so we can get our skills assessed as equivalent degree in Australia*. Can you give me some tips on how to find work?


What does that mean? you current degree is not an equivalent one?


----------



## surveyor89 (Sep 25, 2015)

AyamS said:


> What does that mean? you current degree is not an equivalent one?


It is equivalent, we just let them certify it by assessing our transcripts.


----------



## malar92 (Sep 29, 2015)

*Help meee!!*

Hi Everyone!
I have granted visa 476! I'm planing to get registered to my boyfriend before I move to Australia. However I want to sponsor him only after I spend six moths in Australia. Is it a good idea? What are the procedures to do so.
Please help me.
I am very confused.


----------



## malar92 (Sep 29, 2015)

*Urgent*



secil said:


> I have gathered some information from one of the authorized migration agent.
> 
> Here they are;
> - Your spouse does not have to take IELTS test. (not required)
> ...


This was really helpful Secil. I have granted visa 476 and I would like to know what are the other documents needed for the spouse visa. Does my husband need to open a different immi account to apply for this or should I apply from mine? I am very confused. And Can I fly to Australia after I lodge my partner's visa. Please help meeee... :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Jobhunter90 (May 25, 2014)

malar92 said:


> This was really helpful Secil. I have granted visa 476 and I would like to know what are the other documents needed for the spouse visa. Does my husband need to open a different immi account to apply for this or should I apply from mine? I am very confused. And Can I fly to Australia after I lodge my partner's visa. Please help meeee... :fingerscrossed:


I added my girlfriend in my 476 visa.

All I had to do was prove that we are in a long lasting and genuine relationship. I supplied our joint bank account details and proof that we have been living together for over a year (bills, council tax & rent paperwork).

As we have been in a continual relationship living together for over a year we could be classed as a de-facto relationship.

I added her in from my own immiaccount application, adding her into my form 80 and uploading her documents.

Adding her to the application was much simpler than I thought it would be.


Good luck, ask me anything more and I'll try to help.


----------



## Khizer_2003 (Sep 29, 2015)

Hyy guys.... 
I want to ask a question that I got my degree on 1,November and it's written on both my degree and transcript that award date us 1 Nov but my course completion date was 21, sept...so which date to consider for two years thing 

Waiting for reply 
Khizar


----------



## Kiraa (Aug 27, 2015)

Hello,

Q: Does CGPA have any influence to the application ?

Mine is 2.3/4 -_-


----------



## Jobhunter90 (May 25, 2014)

Kiraa said:


> Hello,
> 
> Q: Does CGPA have any influence to the application ?
> 
> Mine is 2.3/4 -_-


Nope, as long as you obtained the degree I think you should be ok.

It may hinder you when applying for jobs though.


----------



## andrew64 (Dec 17, 2014)

Hi guys my spouse wanted to apply for this visa , since he is lacking of 5 points . Planned to apply for this visa and come there and work for one year and then apply for PR . Do you guys know are we allowed to apply for PR when we are in 476 visa ?


----------



## SURYA123 (Aug 17, 2015)

andrew64 said:


> Hi guys my spouse wanted to apply for this visa , since he is lacking of 5 points . Planned to apply for this visa and come there and work for one year and then apply for PR . Do you guys know are we allowed to apply for PR when we are in 476 visa ?


Yes, you can apply for PR if you are here in Australia on 476 visa. 

And, just a suggestion, It would be more cheaper if you stay there and try to improve English skills to get 5 points.


----------



## andrew64 (Dec 17, 2014)

SURYA123 said:


> Yes, you can apply for PR if you are here in Australia on 476 visa.
> 
> And, just a suggestion, It would be more cheaper if you stay there and try to improve English skills to get 5 points.


certainly buddy , do you know how much does it cost for 476 visa . 

since getting the required english score only we are looking through this path . can she apply for PR during this 18 months or is it after that 18 months . Thanks guys .


----------



## SURYA123 (Aug 17, 2015)

andrew64 said:


> certainly buddy , do you know how much does it cost for 476 visa .
> 
> since getting the required english score only we are looking through this path . can she apply for PR during this 18 months or is it after that 18 months . Thanks guys .


She can apply for PR even on first day as well, she just needs to pass the points test, there is no other restriction.

476 Visa Fees - A$360


----------



## andrew64 (Dec 17, 2014)

SURYA123 said:


> She can apply for PR even on first day as well, she just needs to pass the points test, there is no other restriction.
> 
> 476 Visa Fees - A$360


Thanks buddy , in the DIBP it has mentioned like this for 476 visa . That's why bit of concerned whether we can apply for visa 189 when already in 476 visa . I hope no issue in that .

Before you apply
If you have a ‘No further stay’ condition on your visa, you cannot apply for a new visa while you are in Australia, except in extremely limited circumstances. You must leave Australia no later than the date on which your visa ends.


----------



## SURYA123 (Aug 17, 2015)

andrew64 said:


> Thanks buddy , in the DIBP it has mentioned like this for 476 visa . That's why bit of concerned whether we can apply for visa 189 when already in 476 visa . I hope no issue in that .
> 
> Before you apply
> If you have a ‘No further stay’ condition on your visa, you cannot apply for a new visa while you are in Australia, except in extremely limited circumstances. You must leave Australia no later than the date on which your visa ends.


Sure, She can apply. 'No Further Stay' condition mostly comes with Travel and other temporary visas. Not for 476 recognized graduate visa. Be assured.
Thanks


----------



## andrew64 (Dec 17, 2014)

SURYA123 said:


> Sure, She can apply. 'No Further Stay' condition mostly comes with Travel and other temporary visas. Not for 476 recognized graduate visa. Be assured. Thanks


Thanks buddy , a question for people who has 476 visa how difficult to get a job in Oz , are employers able to hire when they we will only work for 18 months ?


----------



## coolkitty (Oct 21, 2015)

Hi Guys,

I'm holding a B.Eng(Hons) in Software Engineering Degree.I just want to know for the Skilled—Recognised Graduate visa (subclass 476) does Software Engineering count as a form of engineering? 
I graduated from an accepted university in UK. But I did my studies in Sri Lanka and my degree certificate under that university. Can I apply for this visa??

Many Thanks!


----------



## osteo80 (Oct 4, 2015)

coolkitty said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I'm holding a B.Eng(Hons) in Software Engineering Degree.I just want to know for the Skilled—Recognised Graduate visa (subclass 476) does Software Engineering count as a form of engineering?
> I graduated from an accepted university in UK. But I did my studies in Sri Lanka and my degree certificate under that university. Can I apply for this visa??
> ...


Unfortunately mate, software engineering is not considered Engineering in Australia, only those who can be assessed by Engineering Australia are considered, Software Engineering is under ACS.


----------



## andrew64 (Dec 17, 2014)

coolkitty said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I'm holding a B.Eng(Hons) in Software Engineering Degree.I just want to know for the Skilled—Recognised Graduate visa (subclass 476) does Software Engineering count as a form of engineering?
> I graduated from an accepted university in UK. But I did my studies in Sri Lanka and my degree certificate under that university. Can I apply for this visa??
> ...


Your qualification must contain a major sequence of study or specialisation in engineering, such as:
civil engineering
structural engineering
chemical engineering
environmental engineering
electrical and electronics engineering
mechanical, production and plant engineering
mining and material engineering.

https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Visa-1/476-


----------



## coolkitty (Oct 21, 2015)

Thanks guys. But I saw in this thread some people mentioned that they granted visa for software engineers as well. How is that possible?? I highly appreciate your replies.But I'm confused on this.Are there any software engineers who granted this visa?:noidea:


----------



## andrew64 (Dec 17, 2014)

*Questions about 476 visa.*

Hi Guys I have 2 questions about 476 visa hope some one can help . 

(1) When will the 18 months starts is it from the date visa granted or from the first entry date . 

(2) While we are having the 476 visa , can we apply for PR while in our home country or do we need to be on-shore ? 

(3) Once the PR granted 189 or 190 will the PR grant take place immediately or do will it be in-effect after 476 visa get finished in 18 months . 

Please help thanks..


----------



## andrew64 (Dec 17, 2014)

andrew64 said:


> Hi Guys I have 2 questions about 476 visa hope some one can help . (1) When will the 18 months starts is it from the date visa granted or from the first entry date . (2) While we are having the 476 visa , can we apply for PR while in our home country or do we need to be on-shore ? (3) Once the PR granted 189 or 190 will the PR grant take place immediately or do will it be in-effect after 476 visa get finished in 18 months . Please help thanks..


Hi can anyone help me the query


----------



## andrew64 (Dec 17, 2014)

andrew64 said:


> Hi Guys I have 2 questions about 476 visa hope some one can help . (1) When will the 18 months starts is it from the date visa granted or from the first entry date . (2) While we are having the 476 visa , can we apply for PR while in our home country or do we need to be on-shore ? (3) Once the PR granted 189 or 190 will the PR grant take place immediately or do will it be in-effect after 476 visa get finished in 18 months . Please help thanks..


mates need your help .


----------



## freezingpoint (Jun 22, 2015)

andrew64 said:


> Hi Guys I have 2 questions about 476 visa hope some one can help . (1) When will the 18 months starts is it from the date visa granted or from the first entry date . (2) While we are having the 476 visa , can we apply for PR while in our home country or do we need to be on-shore ? (3) Once the PR granted 189 or 190 will the PR grant take place immediately or do will it be in-effect after 476 visa get finished in 18 months . Please help thanks...


1. date of entry
2. not sure but shouldn't matter I think
3. 189/190 will take place immediately


----------



## andrew64 (Dec 17, 2014)

freezingpoint said:


> 1. date of entry 2. not sure but shouldn't matter I think 3. 189/190 will take place immediately


Thanks buddy and do you know once the 476 visa provided with in how many months need to enter Aussie


----------



## SURYA123 (Aug 17, 2015)

andrew64 said:


> Thanks buddy and do you know once the 476 visa provided with in how many months need to enter Aussie


Hi,

My 476 visa grant letter specified 6 month's date from the grant day to 'Must make first entry'. So you can consider approximately 6 months from the grant date and once you enter in Australia, from that date you will have 18 months duration.
Thanks


----------



## AyamS (Sep 18, 2015)

A little help here. I received and replied the Case Officer email regarding additional documents needed. I uploaded all but 1, which is the medical exam which will be sent directly. When I asked whether I should hit the request complete button, or I should upload any documents regarding my health exam, the person replying just said thank you for uploading all the requested documents and that my application was under review and will email me when a decision is already made.

So, should I hit the request complete button, or email the Case Officer again to ask regarding the matter?


----------



## andrew64 (Dec 17, 2014)

AyamS said:


> A little help here. I received and replied the Case Officer email regarding additional documents needed. I uploaded all but 1, which is the medical exam which will be sent directly. When I asked whether I should hit the request complete button, or I should upload any documents regarding my health exam, the person replying just said thank you for uploading all the requested documents and that my application was under review and will email me when a decision is already made. So, should I hit the request complete button, or email the Case Officer again to ask regarding the matter?


Based on my PR visa experience if your using hap Id for medical it will be sent to them from your hospital . You can check in ur emedical account whether they have sent already . Then you can click the request button and send an email to co


----------



## AyamS (Sep 18, 2015)

And it was rejected. Damn! 

Thought they considered graduation date as the official completion of course date, and thus 24 months after that?

"Review rights
There is no right of merits review for this decision.

Questions about this decision
The department cannot consider your visa application any further."

If the decision was made using partial information (the date taken was in January when my semester ended instead of October when I officially graduated), am I still eligible to question the decision?


----------



## andrew64 (Dec 17, 2014)

AyamS said:


> And it was rejected. Damn! Thought they considered graduation date as the official completion of course date, and thus 24 months after that? "Review rights There is no right of merits review for this decision. Questions about this decision The department cannot consider your visa application any further." If the decision was made using partial information (the date taken was in January when my semester ended instead of October when I officially graduated), am I still eligible to question the decision?


Ayam did you finish your course and wat was month written in your certificate and transcript


----------



## AyamS (Sep 18, 2015)

andrew64 said:


> Ayam did you finish your course and what was month written in your certificate and transcript


I finished it already.

On the transcript, my final semester ended on 12 January 2013, while my graduation was on 20 Oct 2013. 

I understood date of completion of course as the date I graduated, but they took the date I ended my last semester. Which one is it?


----------



## andrew64 (Dec 17, 2014)

AyamS said:


> I finished it already. On the transcript, my final semester ended on 12 January 2013, while my graduation was on 20 Oct 2013. I understood date of completion of course as the date I graduated, but they took the date I ended my last semester. Which one is it?


It should be 20 of October 2013 , and today it is 29th of October so it already 2 years .


----------



## AyamS (Sep 18, 2015)

andrew64 said:


> It should be 20 of October 2013 , and today it is 29th of October so it already 2 years .


Well I applied in August, so I applied within the time frame. 

Is it possible to email the CO and ask him/her to reconsider?


----------



## andrew64 (Dec 17, 2014)

AyamS said:


> Well I applied in August, so I applied within the time frame. Is it possible to email the CO and ask him/her to reconsider?


Yes you can ask them reason and explaining your reason . Have you ever contacted by CO for medical and PCC ?


----------



## Ahmedhyd (Aug 18, 2015)

Sorry to interrupt you guys but I wanted to clear this simple doubt that the guys with m-tech's last year getting 65 in all modules how can he get PR bcoz score require for PR is 65 .So what should he/she should do right now 1. Should he/she move on 476 ? or is there any more beneficial thing to do.


----------



## andrew64 (Dec 17, 2014)

Ahmedhyd said:


> Sorry to interrupt you guys but I wanted to clear this simple doubt that the guys with m-tech's last year getting 65 in all modules how can he get PR bcoz score require for PR is 65 .So what should he/she should do right now 1. Should he/she move on 476 ? or is there any more beneficial thing to do.


What score do your mean by 65


----------



## AyamS (Sep 18, 2015)

andrew64 said:


> Yes you can ask them reason and explaining your reason . Have you ever contacted by CO for medical and PCC ?


Yes, they contacted me regarding medical and PCC documents which was not uploaded earlier. But they did not indicate at all that they were considering the January 2013 date, and not the October 2013 date. They missed that particular date, and I don't blame them coz many people are applying.

If they had asked earlier why I did not apply before January 2015, I would have replied my reasons. Now that they rejected, is it possible for the CO to withdraw the rejection, with grounds that they missed read a document?


----------



## andrew64 (Dec 17, 2014)

AyamS said:


> Yes, they contacted me regarding medical and PCC documents which was not uploaded earlier. But they did not indicate at all that they were considering the January 2013 date, and not the October 2013 date. They missed that particular date, and I don't blame them coz many people are applying. If they had asked earlier why I did not apply before January 2015, I would have replied my reasons. Now that they rejected, is it possible for the CO to withdraw the rejection, with grounds that they missed read a document?


Actually that is strange they should have looked at the Dates before they are requesting for PCC. You should reply ask the CO for the reasons and if it is by mistake , then you can apply again. Please search the forum for rejection cases .


----------



## Ahmedhyd (Aug 18, 2015)

In PTE if we get 65 individually in all modules then you are eligible for PR. so students who completed their m-tech last year and they got 65 also then what option will best suits to them.I mean should they prefer 476(which is 18 months temporary visa) or is there any good opportunity from which they can get PR .


----------



## andrew64 (Dec 17, 2014)

Ahmedhyd said:


> In PTE if we get 65 individually in all modules then you are eligible for PR. so students who completed their m-tech last year and they got 65 also then what option will best suits to them.I mean should they prefer 476(which is 18 months temporary visa) or is there any good opportunity from which they can get PR .


If you satisfy for skilled points then apply for 189/190...


----------



## umair786 (Oct 31, 2015)

AzharB said:


> Hi everyone I am from Pakistan and this forum helped a lot for getting me my temporary visa. I have recently given my visa. The timelines are as below.
> *
> Applied Date : 16-June-2014
> Co Contacted: 7-July-2014 (asked me to submit my medical certificates only)
> ...


Hello Azhar 
my name is umair zulfiqar.I did Electrical engineer from uk .So would yo like to tell me
the present job situation in Australia I am oing to apply for sub class 476.I am thankful to you


----------



## Jobhunter90 (May 25, 2014)

andrew64 said:


> Thanks buddy and do you know once the 476 visa provided with in how many months need to enter Aussie


Hi Andrew, they give you one year from when you first lodged your application.

I applied in July 2015, got accepted in September 2015 and they game me 9 months i.e until July 2016 to first enter Australia.


----------



## andrew64 (Dec 17, 2014)

Jobhunter90 said:


> Hi Andrew, they give you one year from when you first lodged your application. I applied in July 2015, got accepted in September 2015 and they game me 9 months i.e until July 2016 to first enter Australia.


Thanks buddy . When did your submit your PCC and medical


----------



## Jobhunter90 (May 25, 2014)

andrew64 said:


> Thanks buddy . When did your submit your PCC and medical


I submitted both my AFP Australian Police clearance and my UK Police clearance certificate on 20/08/2015 and received feedback on my application by my case officer 5 days later.

I didn't have to undertake a medical as I am from Europe.


----------



## dancheung (Jul 8, 2015)

i would like to seek some advices for making use of these 18 months.

Currently I planned to take the professional year course in order to gain 5 marks for 189 and also have bigger chance to be employed after the internship. However, I am just thinking if I am lucky enough to catch a permanent job outside during the course period, I will have to shut either one as the 3-month internship is compulsory for the completion of the course. 

What would your opinion be? No matter what apply the course right after landing? because no one can tell when I can have a permanent job.


----------



## harooniqbal (Nov 19, 2015)

*Help needed*

Hay there!
I applied for subclass 476 on 24th October and since then i am waiting for my CO ! When should i expect to be assigned one ! As i am planning to visit Dubai in January i want to sort the documents if asked any by CO before that!


----------



## diegozapar (Nov 23, 2015)

Hi guys, after reading all the thread i have not found any answer to my problem:

Since my degree is ABET acredited i asumed that it fell under the washington accord category, but after looking a bit deeper into this i found out that it doesn't. Let me explain myself; i graduated from an spanish university, in a program acredited by ABET. So far so good. But in the washington accord website it clearly says the following:

'5. I hold an engineering degree from a non-Washington Accord signatory country. This degree, however, is recognized by a Washington Accord signatory as substantially equivalent to an engineering degree accredited within this signatory country. Is my degree recognized by other Washington Accord signatories?
The Washington Accord Agreement applies only to accreditations conducted by the signatories within their respective national or territorial boundaries. The signatories are not bound to recognize programs accredited or recognized as substantially equivalent by other signatories outside their national boundaries.'

And the ABET web site says something similar. Anyway, according to what the washington accord says 'signatories are not bound to recognize programs accredited....bla bla bla'. This gives me hope cause it´s like.....signatories are not bound to recognize your program....but they could. Right??

furthermore, i dug into the australian law haha and got my hands into the official 476 which says the following for valid institutios:

[...]institution:
(a) whose name is published on the website of an accrediting body that is a
signatory to the Washington Accord; AND
(b) that conducts a course that is accredited by that accrediting body under the
Washington Accord;

My institution name is published on ABET's website, and my course is acredited.....so i guess that sticking to that i comply with both (a) and (b), but english is not my native language so i might be missing some legal tricks in the redaction here....

I just wonder what are your thoughts on this, or even better if anyone has been granted a visa with my same problem. If only i could contact a CO before paying.....

Cheers guys!!


----------



## evydmb (May 10, 2015)

I cannot see the Spanish or European accrediting authorities on the signatories list on the Washington accord site. Unfortunately this probably means that your course does not fall into it.


----------



## diegozapar (Nov 23, 2015)

the thing is that the information in the web and in the actual law is different....so i guess the law is the official, right??

the web clearly says:

Any institution offering an Engineering qualification accredited under the Washington Accord is a recognised institution.

on the other hand, the law requirements are:

(a) whose name is published on the website of an accrediting body that is a
signatory to the Washington Accord; AND
(b) that conducts a course that is accredited by that accrediting body under the
Washington Accord;

i think the guy who redacted that screwed up hahaha, but my uni complies with the law i'd say.....not with the webpage though.

Just to make it clear, my course and uni both appear on ABET webpage as acredited (conditions (a) and (b)), but since spain is not a signatory they dont fall under the WA.

any thoughts on this guys??

chreers!


----------



## reshadm (Nov 21, 2015)

_shel said:


> No I'm afraid not, only graduates of the universities listed are eligible for this visa. You are able to go for degree for assessment for a skilled visa though.



Hello brother,

I have a question regarding your comment. My university is recognized by Washington accord. But in the webpage they show that recent graduates from 3 different majors from my university are eligible for apply for the 476 visa. And I have graduated with a different majors..Can I still eligible for the visa or not ?


----------



## reshadm (Nov 21, 2015)

Anik1288 said:


> I had all the original documents from university like CAS letter, Offer letter, Award Achievement Report etc. I have attached all the color scanned copies of these along with my Degree confirmation letter and transcripts where the completetion date was mentioned and I have explained all this by replying CO's email. And I have informed CO that I had already applied for that completetion letter to University but they informed it will take 15 working days (3weeks) so it might take more than 4 weeks to get that paper in my hand as I ain't residing in UK at the moment. After that I just mention in my email that if the provided documents cover/fulfill the requirements needed for this visa thats great, if not then kindly extend my time-frame in that case.
> 
> My CO was so polite and gentle I'm sure. On the very next day he sent me the Visa grant notification email.   lane:



Hello brother,

I have query regarding Washington Accord universities. I have read some of your early post. My university is recognized by Washington accord . But I am studying in aerospace engineering, but on immi website shows that graduates from civil, mechanical, electrical, production engineer graduates can apply only for 476 visa. But Aerospace engineering also part of a Mechanical engineering. So do you think that I able to apply for that ?


----------



## lahmstanley (Nov 20, 2013)

reshadm said:


> Hello brother, I have query regarding Washington Accord universities. I have read some of your early post. My university is recognized by Washington accord . But I am studying in aerospace engineering, but on immi website shows that graduates from civil, mechanical, electrical, production engineer graduates can apply only for 476 visa. But Aerospace engineering also part of a Mechanical engineering. So do you think that I able to apply for that ?


Yeeh, i go the 476 based on a degree in Aerospace.


----------



## reshadm (Nov 21, 2015)

*Thanks*



lahmstanley said:


> Yeeh, i go the 476 based on a degree in Aerospace.


Thats a huge relief brother..Thanks a lot


----------



## lahmstanley (Nov 20, 2013)

Sure Mate


----------



## ahmedh (Dec 2, 2015)

I applied for 476 visa from UK a month ago but still CO has not contacted me. Is there anyone who applied in first week of November and got CO allocated? Moreover my residential and postal addresses have also changed during this time and i moved to different country. I want to know if updating my new address will have any impact on my visa application. Is it is compulsory to update them about my new address? Anyone having the any experience on the above issue please reply. Thanks


----------



## Maggie-May24 (May 19, 2015)

Yes, you need to notify them that your address has changed.


----------



## harooniqbal (Nov 19, 2015)

ahmedh said:


> I applied for 476 visa from UK a month ago but still CO has not contacted me. Is there anyone who applied in first week of November and got CO allocated? Moreover my residential and postal addresses have also changed during this time and i moved to different country. I want to know if updating my new address will have any impact on my visa application. Is it is compulsory to update them about my new address? Anyone having the any experience on the above issue please reply. Thanks


I applied on 24th of october but still waiting for CO mate!


----------



## harooniqbal (Nov 19, 2015)

ahmedh said:


> I applied for 476 visa from UK a month ago but still CO has not contacted me. Is there anyone who applied in first week of November and got CO allocated? Moreover my residential and postal addresses have also changed during this time and i moved to different country. I want to know if updating my new address will have any impact on my visa application. Is it is compulsory to update them about my new address? Anyone having the any experience on the above issue please reply. Thanks


Ya fill up change in circumstances form as they may ask ya for medical examination


----------



## ahmedh (Dec 2, 2015)

ok Thankyou, please let us know if you got any reply from CO. Hope for the best!


----------



## ahmedh (Dec 2, 2015)

Maggie-May24 said:


> Yes, you need to notify them that your address has changed.


thanks maggie, so change of address will not effect my application outcome ? as previously i wrote resident of uk in the initial application but now i am not.


----------



## harooniqbal (Nov 19, 2015)

CO allotted today ! But he has asked me a weird thing wasn't expecting that one coming!

Please be advised that the Pakistan Police Clearance provided with your application is not issued from the correct authority (District Superintendant of Police).
I provided him with the correct police certificate the only difference is that it doesn't say District Superintendant of Police at the top !
I am depressed !
Any advice would be appreciated !


----------



## ahmedh (Dec 2, 2015)

harooniqbal said:


> CO allotted today ! But he has asked me a weird thing wasn't expecting that one coming!
> 
> Please be advised that the Pakistan Police Clearance provided with your application is not issued from the correct authority (District Superintendant of Police).
> I provided him with the correct police certificate the only difference is that it doesn't say District Superintendant of Police at the top !
> ...


From which city you got the police clearance certificate and who signed it? coz as far as police certificate from islamabad is concerned it is signed by senior superintendent of police and at the top it is written "islamabad capital terrritory police pakistan"


----------



## harooniqbal (Nov 19, 2015)

From Faisalabad! 
My friends got their visas with the same police certificate but i am quiet surprised with my case!
It has been signed by the senior police officer ! Dont know what to do -_-
the only difference is that it says Police department faisalabad instead of District Superintendant of Police at the top !


----------



## Udii (Dec 9, 2015)

*New application*

I just applied for the Australian 476 visa on the 12 November, I have not had any contact by anyone and am getting worried, the only document I have not submitted is the Medical certificate because it is quite expensive.

Is it normal for me to wait up to 1 month before I am contacted.

Thanks guys


----------



## harooniqbal (Nov 19, 2015)

Udii said:


> I just applied for the Australian 476 visa on the 12 November, I have not had any contact by anyone and am getting worried, the only document I have not submitted is the Medical certificate because it is quite expensive.
> 
> Is it normal for me to wait up to 1 month before I am contacted.
> 
> Thanks guys


Ya i applied on 24th oct got contacted on 8th December = ) its normal mate = )


----------



## Udii (Dec 9, 2015)

harooniqbal said:


> Ya i applied on 24th oct got contacted on 8th December = ) its normal mate = )


Thanks mate

I guess this will be done through email and not telephone?

Cheers


----------



## harooniqbal (Nov 19, 2015)

Udii said:


> Thanks mate
> 
> I guess this will be done through email and not telephone?
> 
> Cheers


ya via email !


----------



## deepakprasadp (Nov 4, 2015)

In this 476, can dependent work?

Deepak, Applied 189 with 60 points , 190 with 65 points , Nov 4 2015, 261313


----------



## harooniqbal (Nov 19, 2015)

Hay guys !
Got ma Visa today!
Timeline:
Lodge: 24th Oct
Co Contacted: 8th Dec
Visa Granted: 15th Dec


----------



## ahmedh (Dec 2, 2015)

harooniqbal said:


> Hay guys !
> Got ma Visa today!
> Timeline:
> Lodge: 24th Oct
> ...


congratulations haroon! so what you did about your police clearance certifcate? did you provide them new certificate or you satisfy the case officer with the previous one?


----------



## harooniqbal (Nov 19, 2015)

ahmedh said:


> congratulations haroon! so what you did about your police clearance certifcate? did you provide them new certificate or you satisfy the case officer with the previous one?


Thanks man = ) 
I explained ma case officer everything on the email plus attached police orders 2002 (explanation of City Police Officer) as well as the link of local police website which explains how to apply for the police Certificate and fortunately that was enough = )
All the best = )


----------



## ahmedh (Dec 2, 2015)

harooniqbal said:


> Thanks man = )
> I explained ma case officer everything on the email plus attached police orders 2002 (explanation of City Police Officer) as well as the link of local police website which explains how to apply for the police Certificate and fortunately that was enough = )
> All the best = )


Thanks, now waiting for the allocation of co, but i am positive that there will no problems


----------



## Kiraa (Aug 27, 2015)

harooniqbal said:


> Hay guys !
> Got ma Visa today!
> Timeline:
> Lodge: 24th Oct
> ...




Hello harooniqbal,

Congrats upon your visa
May you include the date of last entry ?


----------



## harooniqbal (Nov 19, 2015)

Kiraa said:


> Hello harooniqbal,
> 
> Congrats upon your visa
> May you include the date of last entry ?


Ya date of first entry should be before 30 June 2016


----------



## harooniqbal (Nov 19, 2015)

ahmedh said:


> Thanks, now waiting for the allocation of co, but i am positive that there will no problems


make sure u do your medical before ! don't wait till the CO asks you to do as it will only increase the processing time!


----------



## andrew64 (Dec 17, 2014)

harooniqbal said:


> make sure u do your medical before ! don't wait till the CO asks you to do as it will only increase the processing time!


Normally what is the IED period guys 6 mths or one year


----------



## harooniqbal (Nov 19, 2015)

andrew64 said:


> Normally what is the IED period guys 6 mths or one year


In my case its 6 months and 15 days !


----------



## jonathon6321 (Sep 12, 2015)

Hello guys,

I am going to apply for skilled Recognized graduate visa in the next month. Before applying I want to collect Police clearance from 2 different countries Philippines and Malaysia respectively. But I heard that Police clearance is valid for only 3 months in most of the cases. So what should I do? Do I need to wait until CO tells to collect the PC or I should collect it? Can anyone clarify about the validity for Police clearance for Skilled Recognized graduate visa? Thanks


----------



## jonathon6321 (Sep 12, 2015)

harooniqbal said:


> In my case its 6 months and 15 days !



What is IED period ?


----------



## jonathon6321 (Sep 12, 2015)

Can anyone answer to this question ? 

Hello guys,

I am going to apply for skilled Recognized graduate visa in the next month. Before applying I want to collect Police clearance from 2 different countries Philippines and Malaysia respectively. But I heard that Police clearance is valid for only 3 months in most of the cases. So what should I do? Do I need to wait until CO tells to collect the PC or I should collect it? Can anyone clarify about the validity for Police clearance for Skilled Recognized graduate visa? Thanks


----------



## EngMe (Dec 17, 2015)

Sharonne said:


> Happy news to share..
> 
> Got my visa granted this morning  My timeline is as follows
> 
> ...


Hi, did you get your documents certified for 476?


----------



## Kiraa (Aug 27, 2015)

Can someone explain to me how to get my documents 'certified'... Like Passport, Birth Certificate, ..etc ?


----------



## harooniqbal (Nov 19, 2015)

Kiraa said:


> Can someone explain to me how to get my documents 'certified'... Like Passport, Birth Certificate, ..etc ?


No need if you are applying online ! Coloured scanned copies would do = )


----------



## leodeep (Dec 27, 2015)

*Regarding PCC*

hello everyone!!
I am going to apply visa 476 on Jan 2016.
My query is about PCC. Do i have to wait to get the PCC, until my CO asks for it or can i get it first before lodging the application and upload it along all the documents ??


----------



## EngMe (Dec 17, 2015)

leodeep said:


> hello everyone!!
> I am going to apply visa 476 on Jan 2016.
> My query is about PCC. Do i have to wait to get the PCC, until my CO asks for it or can i get it first before lodging the application and upload it along all the documents ??


I believe you can upload PCC and do your medical before you are asked by CO to do so.... though its up to you ... it may quicken the process according to my friend's experience ..


----------



## Nasyr (Dec 29, 2015)

*Applied for 476*

Hi guys, hope everyone is alright.

I am from Pakistan, I applied for 476 visa on 27th Nov, 2015. Still waiting for CO to be assigned. Is that late because of Christmas holidays or they take a month or two to contact the applicant.

Thanks.


----------



## EngMe (Dec 17, 2015)

*Online application 476*

Hi Nasyr,

I was filling up the online application form and came across some health related questions such as if I intend to enter into health facility. What did you answer to those questions? Does it matter if I say yes or No?


----------



## Nasyr (Dec 29, 2015)

EngMe said:


> Hi Nasyr,
> 
> I was filling up the online application form and came across some health related questions such as if I intend to enter into health facility. What did you answer to those questions? Does it matter if I say yes or No?


Hi bruv.

Yep its surely gonna matter. I answered all NO. Is it true that you should be into a health facility when you enter Australia?. If that is the case, then they may not consider you to grant the visa. One of my friend mistakenly answered few "Yes". And his visa was rejected.


----------



## Kiraa (Aug 27, 2015)

Hello,

Can anyone tell me or direct me to a thread about the 15 points of qualification..

I possess a bachelor degree of manufacturing engineering from a recognized uni by Washington accord..

The Skilled Occupation List (SOL) does not contain literally that but I could find:

-Industrial Engineer 233511.
-Production or Plant Engineer	233513.

....Which is basically what I am supposed to be categorized as..

I have to request assessment for my bachelor qualification from 'Engineers Australia'

But
My Question for now is: As a manufacturing engineer, Will I still get the 15 points ?

>>> I do not want to go through the assessment if I am not gonna get the 15 points

Thanks


----------



## khanaamer86 (Jan 5, 2016)

Nasyr said:


> Hi guys, hope everyone is alright.
> 
> I am from Pakistan, I applied for 476 visa on 27th Nov, 2015. Still waiting for CO to be assigned. Is that late because of Christmas holidays or they take a month or two to contact the applicant.
> 
> Thanks.


Hey Hi Nasyr,

Even I applied for the 476 on 21st November, but still have not been contacted by the CO. I believe with the holiday season just wrapping up, we are in for some more waiting period, as there might be other applications as well (just a random guess).

So, I hope to get a mail from CO this month (if not the next week). 

I haven't uploaded the PCC and health assessment yet, and will wait for the CO to ask (as i am in no hurry at the moment 

Did anybody take the health insurance prior to application or during the application? I've still not taken health insurance and neither did i hear it from anybody else. Any comments people?


----------



## leodeep (Dec 27, 2015)

*photo*

Do i have to upload passport size photo for online application ?
If yes, how to print my name in the back of my photo( as it is mentioned in the australian immigration website to print the name on the backside of the photo) ??


----------



## khanaamer86 (Jan 5, 2016)

leodeep said:


> Do i have to upload passport size photo for online application ?
> If yes, how to print my name in the back of my photo( as it is mentioned in the australian immigration website to print the name on the backside of the photo) ??


obviously you cannot sign on the soft copy of your photograph. 

you just upload the photograph as it is, and let the CO comment, if they require signature or not.

I just uploaded my photo, without worrying about the signatures.


----------



## lahmstanley (Nov 20, 2013)

Kiraa said:


> Hello, Can anyone tell me or direct me to a thread about the 15 points of qualification.. I possess a bachelor degree of manufacturing engineering from a recognized uni by Washington accord.. The Skilled Occupation List (SOL) does not contain literally that but I could find: -Industrial Engineer 233511. -Production or Plant Engineer	233513. ....Which is basically what I am supposed to be categorized as.. I have to request assessment for my bachelor qualification from 'Engineers Australia' But My Question for now is: As a manufacturing engineer, Will I still get the 15 points ? >>> I do not want to go through the assessment if I am not gonna get the 15 points Thanks


Hey Kiraa,
That's a tough one. I'm surprised your degree isn't on the SOL. 
In my opinion, you are supposed to nominate a profession and then submit your documents for assessment. Since you have a Washington accord recognised degree, you won't have to write the CDR which might make it difficult to be assessed as an industrial or plant engineer. 
My suggestion is to call or email an engineers' australia official and explain your situation. 
I think i have an email address for one of the guys in the WA office, i'll be more than happy to chuck it to you. 
Cheers.


----------



## Kiraa (Aug 27, 2015)

leodeep said:


> Do i have to upload passport size photo for online application ?
> If yes, how to print my name in the back of my photo( as it is mentioned in the australian immigration website to print the name on the backside of the photo) ??



I believe that is not applicable for Online applications.. so just ignore the photo thing


----------



## Kiraa (Aug 27, 2015)

lahmstanley said:


> Hey Kiraa,
> That's a tough one. I'm surprised your degree isn't on the SOL.
> In my opinion, you are supposed to nominate a profession and then submit your documents for assessment. Since you have a Washington accord recognised degree, you won't have to write the CDR which might make it difficult to be assessed as an industrial or plant engineer.
> My suggestion is to call or email an engineers' australia official and explain your situation.
> ...



Thanks much for the valuable info..

You saying that there might be two cases:

Either my 'MANUFACTURING' is automatically to be considered as Industrial (hence, in the SOL list) upon assessment.

Or;

It may not be directly considered as that, and I may need to do some 'CDR' (Which I found out to be something related to writing assignments and letters)

....I actually was trying to find out the answer without having to undergo the assessment thing with EA.

And yes please try get me the email address of the 'WA' ( do you mean EA: Engineers Australia? ; cause I do not know what 'WA' is!) 

Thanks mate


----------



## Udii (Dec 9, 2015)

harooniqbal said:


> ya via email !


Thanks and congrats on your visa.

My masters degree is in subsea engineering is there any chance this could affect the decision as am still patiently waiting


----------



## leodeep (Dec 27, 2015)

khanaamer86 said:


> obviously you cannot sign on the soft copy of your photograph.
> 
> you just upload the photograph as it is, and let the CO comment, if they require signature or not.
> 
> I just uploaded my photo, without worrying about the signatures.


Thanks a lot..
I have a couple of questions more..

1) Do we have to submit form 80 while lodging the application?

2) Have you submitted your PCC & Health/Medical certificate?If yes, how and where did you get the both?


----------



## theekshana (Jan 9, 2016)

Hi 

My name is Marlon, I lodged my visa application online in November 2015. I completed the medical examination and also submitted the PCC ( submission day - 17th December 2015). I also have attached all the documents in the check list. I haven't yet been contacted by a CO, is it because of the holiday season last month? Apart from the first email, mentioning the application was received I have not received any emails. Should I be worried ? can someone help me out ?


----------



## evydmb (May 10, 2015)

Hey guys and girls,
I'm currently in Australia on the 476 visa and have recently received an invitation to apply for the 189 visa. My 476 visa is still valid for another year. Does anybody know if for some reason my 189 gets rejected, would that affect my 476 visa status? I want to apply for the 189 as soon as possible as its much easier to get a job if you have Permanent Residency status, but I don't want it to affect my 476 visa if by some chance my application gets denied.

Any insight on this would be appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## khanaamer86 (Jan 5, 2016)

leodeep said:


> Thanks a lot..
> I have a couple of questions more..
> 
> 1) Do we have to submit form 80 while lodging the application?
> ...


1.) Yes, we need to submit form 80 as well.

2.) I have not submitted medical, I am waiting for the CO to be allocated, if the CO asks me, i'll submit it then. I am in no hurry for the Visa, thats why going slow. But if you want an early visa approval, i'd suggest you apply for health assessment. (i believe you can get the list of approved physicians on the immi website). This was the suggestion given by most of the members, so it should be working.

for the PCC. I stay in Dubai, so i applied for the PCC at the Indian consulate in Dubai. The processing time for PCC is minimum 5 working days. I applied today and am expecting to recieve it atleast by next week. If you're in India go to the nearest Police station and enquire about application process. If you're in some other country, go to the Indian consulate or embassy, and you can submit your PCC application there.

Hope this information helps.


----------



## khanaamer86 (Jan 5, 2016)

evydmb said:


> Hey guys and girls,
> I'm currently in Australia on the 476 visa and have recently received an invitation to apply for the 189 visa. My 476 visa is still valid for another year. Does anybody know if for some reason my 189 gets rejected, would that affect my 476 visa status? I want to apply for the 189 as soon as possible as its much easier to get a job if you have Permanent Residency status, but I don't want it to affect my 476 visa if by some chance my application gets denied.
> 
> Any insight on this would be appreciated.
> ...


Hi there evydmb...

can you help us with some information regarding job search in australia? 

Since you're in Australia on 476, how has been the response for your job applications. Have you received a job in OZ or are you still looking? 

And what about the part time jobs? i had read somewhere, that even getting a PT job is difficult?

Can you please share your experience.

Thanks


----------



## Kiraa (Aug 27, 2015)

khanaamer86 said:


> Hi there evydmb...
> 
> can you help us with some information regarding job search in australia?
> 
> ...



Pls refer to these two threads:

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...476-visa-holders-share-your-experience-8.html


http://www.expatforum.com/expats/li...rrived-melbourne-sharing-my-xperience-19.html


----------



## theekshana (Jan 9, 2016)

Hi 

My name is Marlon, I lodged my visa application online in November 2015. I completed the medical examination and also submitted the PCC ( submission day - 17th December 2015). I also have attached all the documents in the check list. I haven't yet been contacted by a CO, is it because of the holiday season last month? Apart from the first email, mentioning the application was received I have not received any emails. Should I be worried ? can someone help me out ?


----------



## lemine (Jan 8, 2016)

theekshana said:


> Hi
> 
> My name is Marlon, I lodged my visa application online in November 2015. I completed the medical examination and also submitted the PCC ( submission day - 17th December 2015). I also have attached all the documents in the check list. I haven't yet been contacted by a CO, is it because of the holiday season last month? Apart from the first email, mentioning the application was received I have not received any emails. Should I be worried ? can someone help me out ?


Most likely the holidays are slowing the process down, and since you have uploaded your PCC and medical, you should hopefully expect a grant or a request to fill form 80 (if you haven't filled one yet). Good luck.


----------



## khanaamer86 (Jan 5, 2016)

Dear Kiraa,

Thanks for the links


----------



## khanaamer86 (Jan 5, 2016)

theekshana said:


> Hi
> 
> My name is Marlon, I lodged my visa application online in November 2015. I completed the medical examination and also submitted the PCC ( submission day - 17th December 2015). I also have attached all the documents in the check list. I haven't yet been contacted by a CO, is it because of the holiday season last month? Apart from the first email, mentioning the application was received I have not received any emails. Should I be worried ? can someone help me out ?


Hey hi marlon,

even i had applied for the visa on 21st November, but havent been allocated CO till date. What date did you apply for CO??

probably the holiday season has delayed the process a bit, but we should expect communication within this month (hopefully).:fingerscrossed:

best of luck with your application.


----------



## leodeep (Dec 27, 2015)

*PCC and Health check up*

If i am right, we have to fill form 26 & form 160 and take that to approved hospital for health check up !!
Likewise is there any form to be filled before applying for PCC ??


----------



## theekshana (Jan 9, 2016)

lemine said:


> Most likely the holidays are slowing the process down, and since you have uploaded your PCC and medical, you should hopefully expect a grant or a request to fill form 80 (if you haven't filled one yet). Good luck.



Hey than you very much for you reply, such a relief to hear what you had to say. I have uploaded the form 80  So I guess its just a matter of weeks now. Good luck with yours too


----------



## theekshana (Jan 9, 2016)

khanaamer86 said:


> Hey hi marlon,
> 
> even i had applied for the visa on 21st November, but havent been allocated CO till date. What date did you apply for CO??
> 
> ...


Hi,

I didn't know we have to apply for a CO separately, I thought once we lodged our application online, a CO is allocated. The day I lodged my application was 12th Nov 2015. At the time of lodging, I uploaded my IELTS certificate, Letter of completion from the University, certified birth certificate and passport page, a scan of NIC. Then on 4th of December 2015 I completed my medical examination in one of the recognized medical facilities. I was left with form 80 and PCC, I uploaded both on 17th December 2015. Still waiting for a CO to reply. 

Like you said , it maybe because of the holiday season and we should expect communication soon. Hey good luck with your application  All the best


----------



## khanaamer86 (Jan 5, 2016)

theekshana said:


> Hi,
> 
> I didn't know we have to apply for a CO separately, I thought once we lodged our application online, a CO is allocated. The day I lodged my application was 12th Nov 2015. At the time of lodging, I uploaded my IELTS certificate, Letter of completion from the University, certified birth certificate and passport page, a scan of NIC. Then on 4th of December 2015 I completed my medical examination in one of the recognized medical facilities. I was left with form 80 and PCC, I uploaded both on 17th December 2015. Still waiting for a CO to reply.
> 
> Like you said , it maybe because of the holiday season and we should expect communication soon. Hey good luck with your application  All the best


Hey hi marlon,

sorry for the error i made.... we dont have to apply for CO separately... i wanted to type "what date did you apply for 476"... sorry for the mistake buddy... :embarassed:

Dont worry, you have uploaded all the docs, so i suppose its just a matter of time you get your visa copy (assuming you meet all the requirements)...

Best of luck mate...


----------



## khanaamer86 (Jan 5, 2016)

leodeep said:


> If i am right, we have to fill form 26 & form 160 and take that to approved hospital for health check up !!
> Likewise is there any form to be filled before applying for PCC ??


Not sure about the form no. buddy... i had filled the form online, so dont remember the form number, will comfirm that later.... and yes you need to take that form (which has your HAP ID on it) to the clinic along with your passport and all other docs (better take the whole document folder, including the online 476 form copy).... when you contact the clinic for appointment, they'll let you know what all documents you need to bring for health assessment.

For PCC, you need to fill the form EAP-II and personal particulars form (assuming you're outside India) and submit to the nearest indian consulate or embassy. If you're within India, i believe the process changes (you might need to visit the police station in your area to get the details).

If i may ask, where are you currently; in india or other country?

hope this info helps.

When did you lodge your application?


----------



## leodeep (Dec 27, 2015)

khanaamer86 said:


> Not sure about the form no. buddy... i had filled the form online, so dont remember the form number, will comfirm that later.... and yes you need to take that form (which has your HAP ID on it) to the clinic along with your passport and all other docs (better take the whole document folder, including the online 476 form copy).... when you contact the clinic for appointment, they'll let you know what all documents you need to bring for health assessment.
> 
> For PCC, you need to fill the form EAP-II and personal particulars form (assuming you're outside India) and submit to the nearest indian consulate or embassy. If you're within India, i believe the process changes (you might need to visit the police station in your area to get the details).
> 
> ...


Thanks for the info bro. I am currently staying India and will lodge the application by the end of this month. I am just clearing my doubts before applying for the visa. It would be great if you can confirm those form numbers for doing the medical check up.


----------



## leodeep (Dec 27, 2015)

*PCC-India*

Can anyone from India, tell how and where did you get your PCC?? Because when I searched in the internet, I found that PCC will be given by regional passport office.
Share your experience guys.
Thanks in advance !!


----------



## khanaamer86 (Jan 5, 2016)

leodeep said:


> Thanks for the info bro. I am currently staying India and will lodge the application by the end of this month. I am just clearing my doubts before applying for the visa. It would be great if you can confirm those form numbers for doing the medical check up.


i did look for the forms buddy, but it has no form no to it... when you fill the form online for health assessment, it generates this document along with the HAP ID. 

So when you fill the form, on the side theres one link for health assessment, when you click on it and when the fill form, you'll get a copy for yourself as well.... hope this helps...

as for PCC, i am not aware for the procedure for applying withing india, but even i had read somewhere you need to visit the regional passport office. 

And one more tip, which is not related to your previous queries. Do not lodge an application for 476 if you dont have an IELTS score... one of my friends lodged his application before taking IELTS score, and his application got rejected... the reason being "You need an IELTS score before you lodge your application".... just additional information before you lodge your application..


----------



## leodeep (Dec 27, 2015)

khanaamer86 said:


> i did look for the forms buddy, but it has no form no to it... when you fill the form online for health assessment, it generates this document along with the HAP ID.
> 
> So when you fill the form, on the side theres one link for health assessment, when you click on it and when the fill form, you'll get a copy for yourself as well.... hope this helps...
> 
> ...


While going through the immigration website i came to a conclusion that only my Case officer will give me a HAP ID ( only then we can go through the medical examinations process). It means after lodging the application i should wait for the CO to contact me right? Then how did you upload your medical certificate (how you got your HAP ID) before CO contacted you?

Thanks for your help and suggestions buddy !!


----------



## Kiraa (Aug 27, 2015)

leodeep said:


> While going through the immigration website i came to a conclusion that only my Case officer will give me a HAP ID ( only then we can go through the medical examinations process). It means after lodging the application i should wait for the CO to contact me right? Then how did you upload your medical certificate (how you got your HAP ID) before CO contacted you?
> 
> Thanks for your help and suggestions buddy !!




I would say that this is not accurate. HAP is generated before CO contact you. I lodged my application and same day could get the HAP 

..sorry but wanted to share my experience


----------



## harooniqbal (Nov 19, 2015)

Hay there!
I am really confused about the Washington accord thing as I have recently got Subclass 476 visa on a Washington accord institute but I am still confused! I have a BEng(honours) Electrical Engineering and Electronics qualification from University of Liverpool, UK which says on the public notes Further learning required on Engineering council UK website! I had been reading forums online and few other people are struggling with the same question as well !
Some of my friends have got their skills accessed positive under Washington accord but some of them were told that they don't fulfil the requirements for Washington accord and they have to apply through sydney accord instead !
Please let me know what is the right path for me to apply for skill assessment as my degree is dual accredited by IEng & partially CEng


----------



## khanaamer86 (Jan 5, 2016)

leodeep said:


> While going through the immigration website i came to a conclusion that only my Case officer will give me a HAP ID ( only then we can go through the medical examinations process). It means after lodging the application i should wait for the CO to contact me right? Then how did you upload your medical certificate (how you got your HAP ID) before CO contacted you?
> 
> Thanks for your help and suggestions buddy !!


I would agree with Kiraa on this..... even i got my HAP ID the day i lodged my application..... you'll understand the process once you start filling up the online form....


----------



## khanaamer86 (Jan 5, 2016)

has anybody heard from the authorities recently....

its been almost 2 months now since i lodged my application (21st Nov), but haven't been allocated a CO till now..... i expected things to get delayed a bit, but this is getting way too late..... anybody else experiencing similar situation...:confused2:


----------



## usmansundhu (Jan 19, 2016)

*CO not assigned Yet*

hi guys ,

I lodged subclass 476 visa application online on 7th.dec.2015. 

I completed the medical examination and also submitted the PCC. I also have attached all the documents in the check list including form 80 and form 1221. 

I haven't yet been assigned a Case officer, I just recieve and acknowledgement email on the same day. 

Does any one else experiencing the same delay as i am?

Kind Regards 

Usman Sundhu


----------



## usmansundhu (Jan 19, 2016)

leodeep said:


> While going through the immigration website i came to a conclusion that only my Case officer will give me a HAP ID ( only then we can go through the medical examinations process). It means after lodging the application i should wait for the CO to contact me right? Then how did you upload your medical certificate (how you got your HAP ID) before CO contacted you?
> 
> Thanks for your help and suggestions buddy !!



in your immi account under the "attach documents" there is a section called "View Health assessment"in which you will need to fill some question after that you will be assigned a HAP ID.


----------



## usmansundhu (Jan 19, 2016)

khanaamer86 said:


> Hey Hi Nasyr,
> 
> Even I applied for the 476 on 21st November, but still have not been contacted by the CO. I believe with the holiday season just wrapping up, we are in for some more waiting period, as there might be other applications as well (just a random guess).
> 
> ...


hi 

did you assigned the CO for ur visa ?


----------



## usmansundhu (Jan 19, 2016)

khanaamer86 said:


> Hey Hi Nasyr,
> 
> Even I applied for the 476 on 21st November, but still have not been contacted by the CO. I believe with the holiday season just wrapping up, we are in for some more waiting period, as there might be other applications as well (just a random guess).
> 
> ...


hi 

any progress regarding your case


----------



## melon91 (Jul 9, 2015)

hi everyone I take visa 476 and I have a document about it from immi.gov.tr and thats all do I need to do something more? or print it and thats it? 

thanks to your helps


----------



## khanaamer86 (Jan 5, 2016)

usmansundhu said:


> hi
> 
> any progress regarding your case


no progress yet mate.... its been almost 2 months now, and no contact from the immi authorities or the CO.... I am still awaiting for CO to be assigned to me.... lets hope i get my CO assigned soon :fingerscrossed:

i have uploaded all the docs (except health assessment).... will take the assessment only when the CO asks me... will let you know when the CO gets assigned....


----------



## khanaamer86 (Jan 5, 2016)

melon91 said:


> hi everyone I take visa 476 and I have a document about it from immi.gov.tr and thats all do I need to do something more? or print it and thats it?
> 
> thanks to your helps


hi there...

sorry didnt understand your query... can you please describe your query a little more in depth.... 

i'm not sure doc from immi turkey is required... still can you elaborate more on your query....


----------



## melon91 (Jul 9, 2015)

Hi I applied to visa 476 online and they give me the visa. But there is nothing at my passport about that visa. I only print the document that the immi.gov sent me about acceptance. Should I do more or that document is enough to go to Australia. (For going Europe they but a visa in your passport for instance but for AU there is nothing at my passport)


----------



## usmansundhu (Jan 19, 2016)

melon91 said:


> Hi I applied to visa 476 online and they give me the visa. But there is nothing at my passport about that visa. I only print the document that the immi.gov sent me about acceptance. Should I do more or that document is enough to go to Australia. (For going Europe they but a visa in your passport for instance but for AU there is nothing at my passport)


ausralian authorities give electronic visa which means you have a visa on a letter they provided you. There is an application called my vevo from which you can easily access your visa details without going to your email. You just need to put some required information and the app will save your details and every time you need to show your visa details you will need to open the app.


----------



## usmansundhu (Jan 19, 2016)

melon91 said:


> Hi I applied to visa 476 online and they give me the visa. But there is nothing at my passport about that visa. I only print the document that the immi.gov sent me about acceptance. Should I do more or that document is enough to go to Australia. (For going Europe they but a visa in your passport for instance but for AU there is nothing at my passport)


By the way what is timeline details of your visa
which means when u applied it, when the case officer get allocated and what date you got your visa.


----------



## leodeep (Dec 27, 2015)

*Got reply from co*

Just thought of sharing with you guys. A close friend of mine lodged his visa on 7th Nov and he got a reply form CO on 19th Jan. CO has given him 28 days to submit some additional docs. I hope this gives you hope !!


----------



## khanaamer86 (Jan 5, 2016)

leodeep said:


> Just thought of sharing with you guys. A close friend of mine lodged his visa on 7th Nov and he got a reply form CO on 19th Jan. CO has given him 28 days to submit some additional docs. I hope this gives you hope !!


Thats good news.... thanks for the information buddy.....

i had applied on 21st Nov, so i guess i should also hear from them soon...  :fingerscrossed:

btw, hows your application going??? have you started filling out the details???


----------



## aussiehopeful (Jan 27, 2016)

*Sitting, Waiting, Wishing*

Hi everyone, 

I applied for the visa on October 4th, received a request for more information by a CO on November 5th, and haven't heard anything back since after I submitted the requested information. Is this a normal waiting period?

Thanks!


----------



## khanaamer86 (Jan 5, 2016)

aussiehopeful said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I applied for the visa on October 4th, received a request for more information by a CO on November 5th, and haven't heard anything back since after I submitted the requested information. Is this a normal waiting period?
> 
> Thanks!


Well thats an unusally long time.... you should write to them enquiring about status.... 

what i have read from other peoples experience is, once the CO gets allocated and if they ask for more information, the process gets expedited.... and once you upload the required documents, the CO replies within a week.... 

I have still not been allocated a CO, and am waiting for one to be allocated...


----------



## aussiehopeful (Jan 27, 2016)

Thanks for the advice! I will reach out to them for an update. 

Best of luck with your application


----------



## theekshana (Jan 9, 2016)

Hi everyone, 

Thought of sharing my scenario , I lodged my application on 27th of Nov 2015 and was contacted by a CO on 20th Jan 2016. He asked me to provide more information and I uploaded the necessary documents on the same day (20th Jan 2016). Clicked the button provided to notify the department. It has been 7 working days till now and I have not heard from him. The status of my application is "assessment in progress". Does anyone know what that means? I understand the meaning but can anyone tell me if that like the final stage ? Also what kinda of a email will we be getting when our visa is granted ? 

Thank You
Regards 
Marlon Perera


----------



## khanaamer86 (Jan 5, 2016)

theekshana said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Thought of sharing my scenario , I lodged my application on 27th of Nov 2015 and was contacted by a CO on 20th Jan 2016. He asked me to provide more information and I uploaded the necessary documents on the same day (20th Jan 2016). Clicked the button provided to notify the department. It has been 7 working days till now and I have not heard from him. The status of my application is "assessment in progress". Does anyone know what that means? I understand the meaning but can anyone tell me if that like the final stage ? Also what kinda of a email will we be getting when our visa is granted ?
> 
> ...


Hey hi,

I'd lodged my application on 21st Nov, and later submitted most of the documents, but i still haven't heard from the authorities, nor have i been assignes a CO yet.... I'm a bit tense now.... By now even i should have heard back from them (since i lodged my application on 21st Nov)... 

And for your query, by now you should have heard from them, but like the other guy (whi hasn't heard from the dept since 7th Nov, i think we should expect a delay in yoir case as well).... Maybe you should write to thwm as well...


----------



## Nasyr (Dec 29, 2015)

theekshana said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Thought of sharing my scenario , I lodged my application on 27th of Nov 2015 and was contacted by a CO on 20th Jan 2016. He asked me to provide more information and I uploaded the necessary documents on the same day (20th Jan 2016). Clicked the button provided to notify the department. It has been 7 working days till now and I have not heard from him. The status of my application is "assessment in progress". Does anyone know what that means? I understand the meaning but can anyone tell me if that like the final stage ? Also what kinda of a email will we be getting when our visa is granted ?
> 
> ...


Heyy,

The applications are being delayed because of the holidays few weeks earlier. Even I applied on 27th Nov, 2015 and since then I haven't heard anything from the department. Since your application is in progress so you should expect a grant soon brother.

Best of Luck


Regards
Nasyr.


----------



## theekshana (Jan 9, 2016)

khanaamer86 said:


> Hey hi,
> 
> I'd lodged my application on 21st Nov, and later submitted most of the documents, but i still haven't heard from the authorities, nor have i been assignes a CO yet.... I'm a bit tense now.... By now even i should have heard back from them (since i lodged my application on 21st Nov)...
> 
> And for your query, by now you should have heard from them, but like the other guy (whi hasn't heard from the dept since 7th Nov, i think we should expect a delay in yoir case as well).... Maybe you should write to thwm as well...


Thank you for your reply.


----------



## theekshana (Jan 9, 2016)

Thank you Nasyr. It should be any time soon then. Good luck to you as well brother.


----------



## Vladliash (Feb 2, 2016)

Hi everyone. 

I'm planning to apply in a few month and to aply for 457 or 189 visa afterwards. I've graduate as Aerospase engines and power plants engineer. To be accurate I'm mostly design engineer and know nothing about maintenance. So I've been sseeking some jobs on seek.com.au and found out that it's gonna be a bit hard to me get a right one.

So the question is - is it worth getting a simple job from SOL like carpenter or cabinet maker, etc. for a backup ( if I fail to find a job accroding to my education?)


----------



## chummy.singh (Feb 3, 2016)

leodeep said:


> Just thought of sharing with you guys. A close friend of mine lodged his visa on 7th Nov and he got a reply form CO on 19th Jan. CO has given him 28 days to submit some additional docs. I hope this gives you hope !!


I want to apply for 476
I dont know any thing about it
Will you please help in processing and tell me it takes


----------



## theekshana (Jan 9, 2016)

chummy.singh said:


> I want to apply for 476
> I dont know any thing about it
> Will you please help in processing and tell me it takes


Hi Chummy, 

Please visit this website first and type in "visa 476" in the search box. 

Australian Government Department of Immigration and Border Protection

Once the search is over, click on the first link which has the heading "Skilled—Recognised Graduate visa (subclass 476)" 

Then read the necessary information and decide if you have the basic requirements to be eligible. Then click "Apply now". You will be taken to Online Immigration page where you will be required to create an account. Once you complete that, then its pretty much self explanatory. Fill out the online visa application form (a bit tedious, be very caution in filling out the information) and make the necessary payment via a credit card or a debit card to lodge your application. 

Then you will receive an acknowledgement of your payment and you can then start uploading the necessary documents to your IMMI account. 

Hope this helped 

Regards
Marlon Perera


----------



## chummy.singh (Feb 3, 2016)

Thanks for the info.
I gone through all the information
I **** to know that is english test (IELTS) realy neededneeded for this


----------



## theekshana (Jan 9, 2016)

chummy.singh said:


> Thanks for the info.
> I gone through all the information
> I **** to know that is english test (IELTS) realy neededneeded for this


As far as I know, you need a band of 6 or high across all four exams.


----------



## chummy.singh (Feb 3, 2016)

So ielts is must
Should i go for Ielts first..


----------



## chummy.singh (Feb 3, 2016)

Can you explain the flow process of application and cost concerned with thisthis. Please

Beacuse i dont know any thing excet whatever on website


----------



## theekshana (Jan 9, 2016)

chummy.singh said:


> Can you explain the flow process of application and cost concerned with thisthis. Please
> 
> Beacuse i dont know any thing excet whatever on website


Basic requirements would be :
1. Below 31
2. IELTS
3. a degree from a recognized Australian University

You can lodge your application if you have these. Once you lodge your application only then you can upload the documents to the account. Just scan the document and upload it as PDF.
You will need a police clearance from your country, translated birth certificate. 

The medical examination is also required from a recognized medical clinic (a list of clinics are mentioned in the website)

I'm not sure but the cost may vary from country to country, I'm from Sri lanka and it cost me 360 AUD


----------



## theekshana (Jan 9, 2016)

chummy.singh said:


> Can you explain the flow process of application and cost concerned with thisthis. Please
> 
> Beacuse i dont know any thing excet whatever on website


Brother, I would suggest you to go through an agent. I feel like you have no clue and it would be difficult and might mess up the application. Its good if you can consult an agent and ask them about subclass 476. They will help you out with everything little detail.


----------



## chummy.singh (Feb 3, 2016)

I completed my graduation from GURu Nanak dev engg. College, Ludhiana, Punjab, india. Is it recognized or notnot.?
Can All other things be easily mangable?
Any other charges except 360AUD?
When i have to pay this and is it refundable if visa not granted?


----------



## chummy.singh (Feb 3, 2016)

I tried with the consultants but they refused to deal with this 476 casecase.


----------



## chummy.singh (Feb 3, 2016)

Application process is same for applicants from different countries i think.
I think i should start my application if got difficulty can you guide me.?


----------



## theekshana (Jan 9, 2016)

chummy.singh said:


> I tried with the consultants but they refused to deal with this 476 casecase.


Here is the link, check if you collage is mentioned under India. If not then Im afraid its not accepted by the immigration. No the application fee of 360 AUD is not refunded.

Skilled—Recognised Graduate visa (subclass 476)


----------



## theekshana (Jan 9, 2016)

chummy.singh said:


> Application process is same for applicants from different countries i think.
> I think i should start my application if got difficulty can you guide me.?


Application is the same, if just that the document check list many vary slightly. I checked your collage, im sorry its not mentioned under recognized institutes.


----------



## ahmedh (Dec 2, 2015)

Hi, i lodged my application on 10 november 2015 but still havent been contacted by CO. Is there anyone who have been alloted CO in november? I am getting worried now!


----------



## theekshana (Jan 9, 2016)

ahmedh said:


> Hi, i lodged my application on 10 november 2015 but still havent been contacted by CO. Is there anyone who have been alloted CO in november? I am getting worried now!


Don't worry they will contact you any time now. They started processing after 15th of Jan 2016 so relax. You should be hearing from them soon. If you don't then better email them. What is the status of ur application?


----------



## Nasyr (Dec 29, 2015)

ahmedh said:


> Hi, i lodged my application on 10 november 2015 but still havent been contacted by CO. Is there anyone who have been alloted CO in november? I am getting worried now!


Hello Brother,

I also applied in November, Still haven't heard anything from the department. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## theekshana (Jan 9, 2016)

Nasyr said:


> Hello Brother,
> 
> I also applied in November, Still haven't heard anything from the department. :fingerscrossed:


Have you uploaded all the necessary documents? Please refer to the checklist and upload all the documents. If you don't then there could be a delay in assigning a CO.


----------



## andrew64 (Dec 17, 2014)

Hi guys my friend got 190 invitation , and he applied 476 visa previously and CO asked to upload documents . What can he do how . Please advise thanks


----------



## khanaamer86 (Jan 5, 2016)

ahmedh said:


> Hi, i lodged my application on 10 november 2015 but still havent been contacted by CO. Is there anyone who have been alloted CO in november? I am getting worried now!


Hey hi,

Even i'd applied in November, but havent heard from the authorities yet...

I guess apart from theeksana, nobody else who has applied in Nov has got a CO allocated. 

I had applied on 21st Nov. When did you lodge your application?

Initially i was worried too, but since there are others as well, i am less tense now... 

Do keep us updated on the status.


----------



## theekshana (Jan 9, 2016)

Please check if you have uploaded all the documents in the checklist to avoid any delay from the CO


----------



## khanaamer86 (Jan 5, 2016)

theekshana said:


> Please check if you have uploaded all the documents in the checklist to avoid any delay from the CO


yes, i uploaded all of the docs, except the health assessment.... i am waiting for the CO to ask..... anyways, i am not in a rush, thats why have left it for the last.... 

but at least they should assess whatever i've uploaded... and ask for extra docs... 

what about you, did you write to them..... has the CO responded back??


----------



## theekshana (Jan 9, 2016)

khanaamer86 said:


> yes, i uploaded all of the docs, except the health assessment.... i am waiting for the CO to ask..... anyways, i am not in a rush, thats why have left it for the last....
> 
> but at least they should assess whatever i've uploaded... and ask for extra docs...
> 
> what about you, did you write to them..... has the CO responded back??


I uploaded all the documents in December even my medical and PCC. They contacted me last week and asked me to submit form 80. So I did, still waiting for an asnwer


----------



## ahmedh (Dec 2, 2015)

Nasyr said:


> Hello Brother,
> 
> I also applied in November, Still haven't heard anything from the department. :fingerscrossed:


hope for the best! i hope we all get reply soon


----------



## ahmedh (Dec 2, 2015)

status is application submitted. Please tell us your exact date of lodging visa application online so that we can have a better idea regarding our applications because on one post you said you lodge application on 12 November and on the other post you said it was 27 November and only you have been contacted by CO in the last two months!


----------



## ahmedh (Dec 2, 2015)

theekshana said:


> Don't worry they will contact you any time now. They started processing after 15th of Jan 2016 so relax. You should be hearing from them soon. If you don't then better email them. What is the status of ur application?


status is application submitted. Please tell us your exact date of lodging visa application online so that we can have a better idea regarding our applications because on one post you said you lodge application on 12 November and on the other post you said it was 27 November and only you have been contacted by CO in the last two months!


----------



## jonathon6321 (Sep 12, 2015)

Does anyone here want to apply for Subclass 476 visa in end of February or first week of March. I want to apply end of this month. If anyone interested then maybe we can make a group and apply together. cheers


----------



## max78 (Feb 6, 2016)

I can't access the Washington accord recognized institution. Does anyone facing the same problem like me ? I am very new this forum. Just joined now  Hope you guys will help me !!!


----------



## max78 (Feb 6, 2016)

jonathon6321 said:


> Does anyone here want to apply for Subclass 476 visa in end of February or first week of March. I want to apply end of this month. If anyone interested then maybe we can make a group and apply together. cheers



Yes..I want to apply for it too


----------



## max78 (Feb 6, 2016)

theekshana said:


> I uploaded all the documents in December even my medical and PCC. They contacted me last week and asked me to submit form 80. So I did, still waiting for an asnwer


Are you sure that I can upload all the required documents straightway ? Because in the site they have written that, Don't upload police clearance certificate and medical certificate unless Co asked you do so.


----------



## theekshana (Jan 9, 2016)

Well I'm very certain, there is no such saying the website (I just checked). In the old system it was the case I think, because I remember a friend of mine applied (Feb 2014)and he got a reply from the CO within 10 days of lodging and he sent him his HAP-ID along with the medical request letter to carry it out. But in the new system its not the case, you can get the HAP-ID along with the medical request letter by completing the "health assessment" 

Every candidate requires a PCC, it really doesn't matter if you submit the PCC before you are contacted by the CO. IT will speed up your visa process for sure. So I suggest you submit the PCC and medical if you want a quick reply.


----------



## theekshana (Jan 9, 2016)

ahmedh said:


> status is application submitted. Please tell us your exact date of lodging visa application online so that we can have a better idea regarding our applications because on one post you said you lodge application on 12 November and on the other post you said it was 27 November and only you have been contacted by CO in the last two months!


I just checked, I lodged my application on 12th Nov 2015, by 17th December 2015 I submitted all the necessary documents including medical and PCC. Maybe that's why they contacted me asking me to fill another form. I highly recommend you submit medical and PCC for a speedy response.


----------



## max78 (Feb 6, 2016)

theekshana said:


> Well I'm very certain, there is no such saying the website (I just checked). In the old system it was the case I think, because I remember a friend of mine applied (Feb 2014)and he got a reply from the CO within 10 days of lodging and he sent him his HAP-ID along with the medical request letter to carry it out. But in the new system its not the case, you can get the HAP-ID along with the medical request letter by completing the "health assessment"
> 
> Every candidate requires a PCC, it really doesn't matter if you submit the PCC before you are contacted by the CO. IT will speed up your visa process for sure. So I suggest you submit the PCC and medical if you want a quick reply.



Thank you brother. I understood your point. Hopefully I will do the same for my application.


----------



## max78 (Feb 6, 2016)

theekshana said:


> Well I'm very certain, there is no such saying the website (I just checked). In the old system it was the case I think, because I remember a friend of mine applied (Feb 2014)and he got a reply from the CO within 10 days of lodging and he sent him his HAP-ID along with the medical request letter to carry it out. But in the new system its not the case, you can get the HAP-ID along with the medical request letter by completing the "health assessment"
> 
> Every candidate requires a PCC, it really doesn't matter if you submit the PCC before you are contacted by the CO. IT will speed up your visa process for sure. So I suggest you submit the PCC and medical if you want a quick reply.


I already apply for police clearance from my home country and the country I am living in. But I have a question regarding HAP ID. If I apply from Malasyia should I need to do my medical test from here, or can I do my medical test in my home country?


----------



## theekshana (Jan 9, 2016)

max78 said:


> I already apply for police clearance from my home country and the country I am living in. But I have a question regarding HAP ID. If I apply from Malasyia should I need to do my medical test from here, or can I do my medical test in my home country?


Are you currently living in Malaysia ? If so I think you may have to do it from Malaysia but ask the CO to be certain


----------



## khanaamer86 (Jan 5, 2016)

theekshana said:


> I just checked, I lodged my application on 12th Nov 2015, by 17th December 2015 I submitted all the necessary documents including medical and PCC. Maybe that's why they contacted me asking me to fill another form. I highly recommend you submit medical and PCC for a speedy response.


Buddy,

you scared me man!!! 

i was thinking you applied on 27th Nov, and I'd applied on 21st Nov, and yet CO contacted you first.... 

But now i am at ease, since you applied on 12th... 

Any progress on your application front... I am waiting patiently for CO to be allocated... :fingerscrossed:

Do let us know of any updates on your application. Hope you get your VISA approved soon.


----------



## khanaamer86 (Jan 5, 2016)

max78 said:


> I already apply for police clearance from my home country and the country I am living in. But I have a question regarding HAP ID. If I apply from Malasyia should I need to do my medical test from here, or can I do my medical test in my home country?


I think you can get your medical assessment done from any country... but just make sure it is from their approved list of assessment centers... they have a list of approved centers on their website.... 

and just to be on the safer side, like theekshana mentioned, do get it clarified from CO or the immi authorities...

best of luck with your application...


----------



## max78 (Feb 6, 2016)

khanaamer86 said:


> I think you can get your medical assessment done from any country... but just make sure it is from their approved list of assessment centers... they have a list of approved centers on their website....
> 
> and just to be on the safer side, like theekshana mentioned, do get it clarified from CO or the immi authorities...
> 
> best of luck with your application...


Thank you khanaamer86


----------



## evydmb (May 10, 2015)

Hey guys and girls!
I hope someone can answer my question:
My brother is applying for the 476 visa and his institution is listed under the Washington Accord. However, he has a BEng begree and there is a small note saying that 'Further Learning' is required for his course to be accredited by CEng (Chartered engineers in the UK). Is he eligible for this visa? The requirements only ask that the institution is listed under the Washington accord, and doesn't say anything about the course being recognized under the country's relevant engineering council.

Thanks!


----------



## EngMe (Dec 17, 2015)

Nasyr said:


> Hi bruv.
> 
> Yep its surely gonna matter. I answered all NO. Is it true that you should be into a health facility when you enter Australia?. If that is the case, then they may not consider you to grant the visa. One of my friend mistakenly answered few "Yes". And his visa was rejected.


thanks mate


----------



## khanaamer86 (Jan 5, 2016)

Just wanted to share an update with you guys....

I got a CO allocated today (10th Feb 2016)  ..... they have requested me for additional documents.... hope my VISA gets approved soon...

others who had applied in NOV should expect contact in the coming days...


----------



## khanaamer86 (Jan 5, 2016)

evydmb said:


> Hey guys and girls!
> I hope someone can answer my question:
> My brother is applying for the 476 visa and his institution is listed under the Washington Accord. However, he has a BEng begree and there is a small note saying that 'Further Learning' is required for his course to be accredited by CEng (Chartered engineers in the UK). Is he eligible for this visa? The requirements only ask that the institution is listed under the Washington accord, and doesn't say anything about the course being recognized under the country's relevant engineering council.
> 
> Thanks!


Even i have the same situation.... my university is in the washington accord university, but my degree isnt.... but the immi website says the university has to be signee of washington accord.... 

But i have still applied for the visa.... and in the preliminary email by CO, they have not mentioned that the degree is not valid.... so i hope, my visa will get processed... :fingerscrossed:

but still if he can wait for some more time, i can update you on the similar situation....


----------



## EngMe (Dec 17, 2015)

evydmb said:


> Hey guys and girls!
> I hope someone can answer my question:
> My brother is applying for the 476 visa and his institution is listed under the Washington Accord. However, he has a BEng begree and there is a small note saying that 'Further Learning' is required for his course to be accredited by CEng (Chartered engineers in the UK). Is he eligible for this visa? The requirements only ask that the institution is listed under the Washington accord, and doesn't say anything about the course being recognized under the country's relevant engineering council.
> 
> Thanks!


not an issue in my best knowledge. my friends(3) got the visa.


----------



## Kiraa (Aug 27, 2015)

khanaamer86 said:


> Just wanted to share an update with you guys....
> 
> I got a CO allocated today (10th Feb 2016)  ..... they have requested me for additional documents.... hope my VISA gets approved soon...
> 
> others who had applied in NOV should expect contact in the coming days...


Hello khanaamer86;

could you share your timeline as well as for when precisely did you first lodged your application and what additional document been requested.

I applied first week of January. When shall I expect CO contact ?


----------



## khanaamer86 (Jan 5, 2016)

Kiraa said:


> Hello khanaamer86;
> 
> could you share your timeline as well as for when precisely did you first lodged your application and what additional document been requested.
> 
> I applied first week of January. When shall I expect CO contact ?


Hi Kiraa,

I had lodged my application on 21st November 2015.
CO contacted on 10th Feb 2016.
I submitted most of the documents till mid-Jan. (i still haven't completed my health assessment, and waiting for the CO to ask me, which they haven't till now)

The CO has asked me to provide 2 things:
1. Evidence (letter) from my university that my degree is in fact an engineering one (i have done my MSc in Mechanical Engineering, from UST hong Kong).
2. The CO has asked me for an updated copy of my CV.

these are the only two documents I've been asked till now.


----------



## Kiraa (Aug 27, 2015)

khanaamer86 said:


> Hi Kiraa,
> 
> I had lodged my application on 21st November 2015.
> CO contacted on 10th Feb 2016.
> ...


Thanks bro. What about the CV? is this something new ?


----------



## Nasyr (Dec 29, 2015)

Hi everyone,

I would like to share an update with you all. Case officer has been allocated to me today (12th Feb,2016). I applied on 27th nov 2015, and submitted all the documents mentioned in the checklist including form 80 as well. 
CO asked me to submit form 1221 and CV.

Hope we all get a grant soon.
Cheers.


----------



## Kiraa (Aug 27, 2015)

Nasyr said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I would like to share an update with you all. Case officer has been allocated to me today (12th Feb,2016). I applied on 27th nov 2015, and submitted all the documents mentioned in the checklist including form 80 as well.
> CO asked me to submit form 1221 and CV.
> ...


Hi Nasyr;

would like to congrat you for 1 step forward. wish you hear from them soon.

What's with form 1221 and CV ? sounds to me something new !


----------



## Nasyr (Dec 29, 2015)

Kiraa said:


> Hi Nasyr;
> 
> would like to congrat you for 1 step forward. wish you hear from them soon.
> 
> What's with form 1221 and CV ? sounds to me something new !


Thanks Kiraa

Form 1221 is more like form 80, This form is about personal particulars that you need to fill them in. Form 1221 is a supplementary form to support the visa application. I don't know why are they asking about CV, may be they need it to support the application as well, few of my friends who are currently in Australia, they were also asked about the CV.

Regards

Nasyr.


----------



## khanaamer86 (Jan 5, 2016)

Kiraa said:


> Thanks bro. What about the CV? is this something new ?


I am not sure why they have asked for my CV. Maybe because currently I am working in Dubai, and they need an updated CV to get an idea of my work background.

Since, you've applied in January, expect atleast 1 more months time for CO to be allocated (and if you're lucky, maybe even earlier than that  )


----------



## Udii (Dec 9, 2015)

khanaamer86 said:


> Thats good news.... thanks for the information buddy.....
> 
> i had applied on 21st Nov, so i guess i should also hear from them soon...  :fingerscrossed:
> 
> btw, hows your application going??? have you started filling out the details???


Applied 12 Nov
Did health assessment on 27 Jan
CO Contacted me on 28 Jan to fill form 80
Visa issued on 09 Feb


----------



## khanaamer86 (Jan 5, 2016)

Udii said:


> Applied 12 Nov
> Did health assessment on 27 Jan
> CO Contacted me on 28 Jan to fill form 80
> Visa issued on 09 Feb


Congratulations mate..... 

thats really good news..... 

i am waiting for the letter from my university which the CO has asked, and then its just the waiting game. hope i am as lucky as you are.

BTW, whats the last date for you to enter in Australia??


----------



## usmansundhu (Jan 19, 2016)

hi everyone 

i need help to write a statement for the case I am mentioning below

I applied my visa without any dependent with me and if my wife does not intend to go to Australia with me i have to write a statement explaining why and whether they intend to join me in the future.

kind regards 

Usman


----------



## khanaamer86 (Jan 5, 2016)

Nasyr said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I would like to share an update with you all. Case officer has been allocated to me today (12th Feb,2016). I applied on 27th nov 2015, and submitted all the documents mentioned in the checklist including form 80 as well.
> CO asked me to submit form 1221 and CV.
> ...


hey hi Nasyr,

any updates on the application front.... did you submit the extra docs asked by CO... any reply from them....


----------



## khanaamer86 (Jan 5, 2016)

theekshana said:


> I uploaded all the documents in December even my medical and PCC. They contacted me last week and asked me to submit form 80. So I did, still waiting for an asnwer


hey hi theekshana,

any updates on your application.... did the CO contact you back, after you submitted form 80... 

just want to know how long does it take for CO to respond back....


----------



## Nasyr (Dec 29, 2015)

No Brother, I haven't received any response from them till date, I submitted all the docs next day.
Still waiting for their response.


----------



## khanaamer86 (Jan 5, 2016)

Nasyr said:


> No Brother, I haven't received any response from them till date, I submitted all the docs next day.
> Still waiting for their response.


thanks for the msg bro....

i had to wait for the letter from my university in Hong Kong, so i uploaded the docs last friday.... just wanted to know whether you or other guys have heard back from CO...

the CO is taking quite a time to respond these days. I came across a guy, to whom CO had asked for additional docs in Nov, and after uploading all the docs, CO did not respond back till Jan end... 

Do let us know if the CO responds back....


----------



## khanaamer86 (Jan 5, 2016)

Nasyr said:


> No Brother, I haven't received any response from them till date, I submitted all the docs next day.
> Still waiting for their response.


Hi Nasyr,

Just an update for you, I had submitted extra requested docs on 19th Feb, and i got a reply from CO today. The CO has requested another doc (my health assessment, which i will be getting done early next week). 

Hope CO has contacted you as well, if not, then consider your VISA is under process (provided all the docs are in place).


----------



## tanzimtipu (Feb 8, 2016)

khanaamer86 said:


> Hi Kiraa,
> 
> I had lodged my application on 21st November 2015.
> CO contacted on 10th Feb 2016.
> ...


Did you upload the CV at attach document option in the application or sent by email to CO? Thanks


----------



## Nasyr (Dec 29, 2015)

khanaamer86 said:


> Hi Nasyr,
> 
> Just an update for you, I had submitted extra requested docs on 19th Feb, and i got a reply from CO today. The CO has requested another doc (my health assessment, which i will be getting done early next week).
> 
> Hope CO has contacted you as well, if not, then consider your VISA is under process (provided all the docs are in place).


Hi KhanAMeer,

Thats great news bro, I have submitted everything that is required for this visa subclass, just wondering what else they can ask for. CO hasn't contacted me yet, Hoping my visa will be granted soon.

Best of luck with your assessment brother.

Cheers.


----------



## Nasyr (Dec 29, 2015)

tanzimtipu said:


> Did you upload the CV at attach document option in the application or sent by email to CO? Thanks


Bro you can submit your CV online when you login to your immi account. 
Go to "Attach Documents" and click on "Attach more documents", you can select "resume" from the pop down menu.

cheers.


----------



## tanzimtipu (Feb 8, 2016)

Nasyr said:


> tanzimtipu said:
> 
> 
> > Did you upload the CV at attach document option in the application or sent by email to CO? Thanks
> ...


Bro, I can't find resume from the drop down menu!!


----------



## Kiraa (Aug 27, 2015)

khanaamer86 said:


> Hi Nasyr,
> 
> Just an update for you, I had submitted extra requested docs on 19th Feb, and i got a reply from CO today. The CO has requested another doc (my health assessment, which i will be getting done early next week).
> 
> Hope CO has contacted you as well, if not, then consider your VISA is under process (provided all the docs are in place).


Congrats bro ) really happy for you 

Keep us updated guys :fingerscrossed:


----------



## tanzimtipu (Feb 8, 2016)

khanaamer86 said:


> Kiraa said:
> 
> 
> > Hello khanaamer86;
> ...


Bro how did you provide your CV? I can't find the option in attach more document. Please assist.


----------



## khanaamer86 (Jan 5, 2016)

tanzimtipu said:


> Bro, I can't find resume from the drop down menu!!


hi buddy,

in the attach documents section, click on attach more documents link in the bottom...

when the pop up opens, select "employment history, evidence of" from evidence type list... after that in the document type list select "resume"....

or you can also select "Work experience-overseas, Evidence of" in the evidence type list, and then select "resume" from the document type list....

hope this helps.....


----------



## khanaamer86 (Jan 5, 2016)

tanzimtipu said:


> Bro how did you provide your CV? I can't find the option in attach more document. Please assist.


i didnt attach the CV through the attach documents link, when i submitted my form.... I was asked by the CO to send the copy of CV, which i sent through email (you can only send documents through email, once the CO has been allocated to you; bcoz along with the CO you are also given a TRN no., a file no., etc, which is unique to your application)...


----------



## khanaamer86 (Jan 5, 2016)

Kiraa said:


> Congrats bro ) really happy for you
> 
> Keep us updated guys :fingerscrossed:


thanks kiraa, although i still havent got my visa approved, i am expecting a positive outcome for my application once i complete my Health assessment. 

Will definitely keep the forum updated with the application status. 

whats the status of your application?? any progress


----------



## khanaamer86 (Jan 5, 2016)

Nasyr said:


> Hi KhanAMeer,
> 
> Thats great news bro, I have submitted everything that is required for this visa subclass, just wondering what else they can ask for. CO hasn't contacted me yet, Hoping my visa will be granted soon.
> 
> ...


dont worry, if all your documents are in place, i think you can expect your visa to be approved pretty soon.... best of luck with your application.... do share with us about any updates on your assessment....


----------



## usmansundhu (Jan 19, 2016)

Hi everyone 
Anyone who wanted to upload the cv on immi account they can upload it by attach document in which other document is mentioned in the list. Once you upload other document as a cv name it your document as your cv.


----------



## tanzimtipu (Feb 8, 2016)

khanaamer86 said:


> tanzimtipu said:
> 
> 
> > Bro, I can't find resume from the drop down menu!!
> ...


Thanks a lot. I've unloaded everything they may ask with health report. Hoping to get the visa soon. Thanks for your help.


----------



## max78 (Feb 6, 2016)

Hello guys..Hope all you are doing great !!!

One of my close friend he has finished his degree from a WA listed university. But his academic certificate + transcripts are not in English. So does he need to translate it to English or not? Or simply with the original language certificate he can apply? Please help !!!


----------



## usmansundhu (Jan 19, 2016)

Any document which is not in English must be translated.


----------



## max78 (Feb 6, 2016)

usmansundhu said:


> Any document which is not in English must be translated.


Thanks for the info. But can you give provide the link or source about translation? I just checked the documents checklist but I didn't find it


----------



## max78 (Feb 6, 2016)

usmansundhu said:


> Any document which is not in English must be translated.


Sorry bro usmansundhu..I just saw it..you are right. Thanks


----------



## Nasyr (Dec 29, 2015)

khanaamer86 said:


> dont worry, if all your documents are in place, i think you can expect your visa to be approved pretty soon.... best of luck with your application.... do share with us about any updates on your assessment....


Sure brother, I'll keep you guys updated.


----------



## usmansundhu (Jan 19, 2016)

Anyone who applied in December allocate a case officer yet ?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Anik1288 (May 11, 2015)

reshadm said:


> Hello brother,
> 
> I have query regarding Washington Accord universities. I have read some of your early post. My university is recognized by Washington accord . But I am studying in aerospace engineering, but on immi website shows that graduates from civil, mechanical, electrical, production engineer graduates can apply only for 476 visa. But Aerospace engineering also part of a Mechanical engineering. So do you think that I able to apply for that ?


Hello Brother,

Actually you can give it a go ! Just give a try by applying as you degree is not enlisted. If they reject in that case gather some work experience and try to fulfill the requirements by hitting points in order to get 189/190. That will be the best option in my opinion.

All the best bro. 
Anik


----------



## khanaamer86 (Jan 5, 2016)

*Medical assessment submission?*

Hi all,

Can anyone please tell me how to notify the department about health assessment. 

I did health assessment on 26th feb 2016, and today i got a call from Clinic that they submitted my health assessment online. How do i notify the department that my health assessment is complete and ready for review. 

The CO had asked me for health assessment, when my application was under review. and now i dont know which document to provide to the CO to confirm that my health assessment is complete.

Any inputs??


----------



## tanzimtipu (Feb 8, 2016)

khanaamer86 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Can anyone please tell me how to notify the department about health assessment.
> 
> ...


Hi, you don't have to notify anything. If you click "view health assessment" under your name, you will see it's submitted already. No action is required from your side. May be you can just send email to CO mentioning that your health assessment has been submitted.


----------



## khanaamer86 (Jan 5, 2016)

tanzimtipu said:


> Hi, you don't have to notify anything. If you click "view health assessment" under your name, you will see it's submitted already. No action is required from your side. May be you can just send email to CO mentioning that your health assessment has been submitted.


thanks for the information brother.....


----------



## khanaamer86 (Jan 5, 2016)

*Visa granted *

hi all,

Good news friends, got an email today morning with Visa grant.  

My timeline:
Application submitted: 21st November 2015.
CO first contact: 10th February 2016 (asked for additional documents)
Documents submitted: 17th feb 2016
CO second contact: 21st Feb 2016 (asks for medical)
Medical conducted: 26th Feb 2016
Medical submitted: 1st March 2016.
Visa granted: 2nd March 2016. 

Last date to enter austrlia: 6th December 2016.


----------



## tanzimtipu (Feb 8, 2016)

khanaamer86 said:


> hi all,
> 
> Good news friends, got an email today morning with Visa grant.
> 
> ...


Wow, Alhamdulillah. Best of luck Bro. Pray for me


----------



## usmansundhu (Jan 19, 2016)

Congrats bro


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## khanaamer86 (Jan 5, 2016)

thanks usman and tanzimtipu.... 

Best of luck with your applications as well...


----------



## khanaamer86 (Jan 5, 2016)

*Degree not under WA*

This message is for those who have queries regarding their degree not under Washington accord (WA) list.

I graduated with "MSc Intelligent Building technology & Management" from UST Hong Kong, School of Engineering (Department of Mechanical Engineering). My degree isnt under Washington Accord List, but my University is a signee of the Washington Accord. 

Secondly, my degree isnt exactly what the Immi authorities have mentioned on their website (i.e. mechanical, civil, etc.) but its given Dept of Mech Engineering. 

Like many of you i had doubts about my application being successful, due to the fact that neither my degree title is Mechanical Engg, nor is my degree on the WA list. But i took a chance and applied. Luckily for me, I have been granted the VISA (476).

So, if you've a case similar to me, and are hesitating to apply, i'd say go for it. Just have all the documents in place, provide them with any additional document the authorities ask, and i think should be good. Just try to provide true data (do not try to fake things).

Hope it helps to the ones who were having dual thoughts about application.


----------



## Nasyr (Dec 29, 2015)

khanaamer86 said:


> hi all,
> 
> Good news friends, got an email today morning with Visa grant.
> 
> ...


Great news brother, Happy for you Masha-Allah. =)
Pray for us =) and best of luck mate.


----------



## max78 (Feb 6, 2016)

khanaamer86 said:


> This message is for those who have queries regarding their degree not under Washington accord (WA) list.
> 
> I graduated with "MSc Intelligent Building technology & Management" from UST Hong Kong, School of Engineering (Department of Mechanical Engineering). My degree isnt under Washington Accord List, but my University is a signee of the Washington Accord.
> 
> ...



Congratulations bro  I am going to apply for it in the next week.. Wish me luck please


----------



## max78 (Feb 6, 2016)

Hey guys. Hope you are doing great. I am about to apply for subclass 476. But I am little bit confused about my university certificate and transcripts. In the DIBP they have written all the certificate should be certified. 


““You must provide certified copies of original documents. Do not include original documents unless we specifically ask for them. Documents not in English must be accompanied by accredited English translations””

Well my university certificate and transcripts are not in English so I translate them into English. But what does it mean by certified? How can I do it? Thanks in advance.


----------



## usmansundhu (Jan 19, 2016)

If you are applying online than you do not need certified copies because you will provide scan copies. 
If you are applying by post than all of your docs should get attestation notri public or commissioner of the oath.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## khanaamer86 (Jan 5, 2016)

Nasyr said:


> Great news brother, Happy for you Masha-Allah. =)
> Pray for us =) and best of luck mate.


thanks brother..... 

and best of luck to you too.... hope your visa is granted soon....


----------



## khanaamer86 (Jan 5, 2016)

max78 said:


> Hey guys. Hope you are doing great. I am about to apply for subclass 476. But I am little bit confused about my university certificate and transcripts. In the DIBP they have written all the certificate should be certified.
> 
> 
> ““You must provide certified copies of original documents. Do not include original documents unless we specifically ask for them. Documents not in English must be accompanied by accredited English translations””
> ...


hey max,

just like usman said, if you're applying online you dont need to provide certified copies.... just provide them with COLOUR scanned copies of your certificates and documents.... make sure it is atleast 300dpi..... 

i am not sure about the translated documents thing (since all my docs were in english), maybe others can give you pointers on that. 

best of luck with your application...


----------



## tanzimtipu (Feb 8, 2016)

Anik1288 said:


> reshadm said:
> 
> 
> > Hello brother,
> ...


Hello Anik. Please check your inbox.


----------



## Anik1288 (May 11, 2015)

tanzimtipu said:


> Hello Anik. Please check your inbox.


replied bro!


----------



## tanzimtipu (Feb 8, 2016)

Hi, anyone here lodged application this year? Need some idea about co allocating time.


----------



## usmansundhu (Jan 19, 2016)

I applied in December and I have not allocate a co yet


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dfavouredone (Mar 7, 2016)

Hello fellow 476ers,

Please i submitted my application on 29th of December 2015 online. 

I did IELTS exams on the 9th of January 2016.

I was contacted and told that my english language test result cannot be accepted because it was written AFTER the date i lodge my application.

I have reply to tell them that i have any other english language result wirtten before the date i lodge the application.

I am wondering, do i stand a chance? Can the date difference be overlooked.

I am thinking of applying again since i already have all the needed document. What is your advice please?


----------



## usmansundhu (Jan 19, 2016)

Before lodging the application there is a section for ielts and the details must be provide before lodging the application.
If u had any other language test results than u should mention that in your application. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## khanaamer86 (Jan 5, 2016)

dfavouredone said:


> Hello fellow 476ers,
> 
> Please i submitted my application on 29th of December 2015 online.
> 
> ...


For lodging an application, you need to have an IELTS result (or any other acceptable result), before you lodge your application.... if you took your ielts post lodging the application, it will not be accepted (my friend was in a similar situation)...

if you've another english language result (that is acceptable by the IMMI authorities), you can attach that test result as part of your application and write to immi authorities about the same.... In case they do not accept that as well, i think you will have to lodge another application.... 

but its better to take your chance with your earlier language result and contact the IMMI authorities directly about the same..


----------



## abowden (Mar 10, 2016)

Hi guys,

I currently am on a 417 Working Holiday Visa and am planning on applying to the 476 Visa soon as I am an eligible engineer.

Can anyone give me some pointers/advice before I begin?

Thanks,

Alan


----------



## aws001 (Mar 10, 2016)

*2016 applicants- 476*

Hi, I would like to know if anyone has lodged his visa this year, and whether a CO contacted them. 

i have lodged my visa on 1st of march. 

thanks.


----------



## dfavouredone (Mar 7, 2016)

khanaamer86 said:


> For lodging an application, you need to have an IELTS result (or any other acceptable result), before you lodge your application.... if you took your ielts post lodging the application, it will not be accepted (my friend was in a similar situation)...
> 
> if you've another english language result (that is acceptable by the IMMI authorities), you can attach that test result as part of your application and write to immi authorities about the same.... In case they do not accept that as well, i think you will have to lodge another application....
> 
> but its better to take your chance with your earlier language result and contact the IMMI authorities directly about the same..


Thanks for your response.

I do not have any earlier test result. The only test result i have is the one written AFTER lodging my application.

From the experience of your friend, you can say i stand no chance of been granted therefore.

Will you advise me to just withdraw the current application and lodge a new application to save time or I should wait until IMMI make their decision before lodging another application (if their decision come out as predicted).


----------



## tanzimtipu (Feb 8, 2016)

aws001 said:


> Hi, I would like to know if anyone has lodged his visa this year, and whether a CO contacted them.
> 
> i have lodged my visa on 1st of march.
> 
> thanks.


I lodged my application on 24 th February. No co allocated yet.


----------



## umair786 (Oct 31, 2015)

*about refusal 476 visa*

Hello friends,
Unfortunately i got refusal on my visa and have 7 days to reply.

Friends co -officer said that my degree is not in 24 month and that's really strange for me.I got graduated on 7 Feb 2013 and applied for 476 visa on 1 December 2015 which shows that still two month is left from 24 month but co officer said I got your case on 16 feb 2016. So consider your application on that day in which i got your case.Mean is this my fault that they are on the leave or they had delayed my case 
I just need the suggestion from you that what i have to do 
1) i have to appeal against the case and how i can appeal if i want 
2)what i have to write in a reply I have sent the mail that still 2 month is left please review my case again 

dates are given below 

applied on 1 December
medical and other documents upload on the same week 
co allocated 16 feb 2016
got refused email on 10 march today 
kindly give me suggestion I really appreciate


----------



## umair786 (Oct 31, 2015)

*Exact words written on letter*

The applicant’s claims
The applicant has applied for the grant of a Skilled - Recognised Graduate (subclass 476)
visa on the basis that the applicant has completed an eligible engineering qualification from a
recognised institution in the period of 24 months ending immediately before the day on which
the application was made.


----------



## tanzimtipu (Feb 8, 2016)

umair786 said:


> Hello friends,
> Unfortunately i got refusal on my visa and have 7 days to reply.
> 
> Friends co -officer said that my degree is not in 24 month and that's really strange for me.I got graduated on 7 Feb 2013 and applied for 476 visa on 1 December 2015 which shows that still two month is left from 24 month but co officer said I got your case on 16 feb 2016. So consider your application on that day in which i got your case.Mean is this my fault that they are on the leave or they had delayed my case
> ...


Wow. From my understanding. It is in no way your fault. They are responsible of the delay. Did he mention they were on leave? I'm have no idea about the appeal. I just hope, your case is resolved.


----------



## umair786 (Oct 31, 2015)

*about refusal*

No they haven't and didn't mention even any strong reason expect this one.I have done every thing on the same week as i get the quick response and that is the quick response


----------



## umair786 (Oct 31, 2015)

*about refuse*

hopefully got any positive answer from the co officer:fingerscrossed:


----------



## usmansundhu (Jan 19, 2016)

Umair if u graduated on 7-Feb-2013 than your two finished on 7 Feb 2015 and if u say 7 Feb 2016 that will make three years.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## umair786 (Oct 31, 2015)

*about refuse*

usman you are right I go mistake and that's why i got refuse Actually i skip one year otherwise don't have to worry the other people hopefully you got the visa


----------



## usmansundhu (Jan 19, 2016)

what makes me worried that you get allocated the case officer on 16 feb and you applied on 1 dec 2015.

i applied on 7dec-2015 and no case officer get allocated.


----------



## umair786 (Oct 31, 2015)

usmansundhu said:


> what makes me worried that you get allocated the case officer on 16 feb and you applied on 1 dec 2015.
> 
> i applied on 7dec-2015 and no case officer get allocated.


you are in the queue i got my letter today on 10 march mean hopefully the co contacted you on the next week 

why i got co -officer on 16 feb because i uploaded all the documents even Cv and 1221 form So that's why I got co officer earlier hopefully you will get the response in the coming week and hopefully you got visa as well because there is no any complications in that type of visa


----------



## Iamthatgurl (Mar 10, 2016)

Apologies 
I really want to travel to australia but I don't know which agency to entrust plus I am unskilled..
Any help please


----------



## usmansundhu (Jan 19, 2016)

Nasyr said:


> Great news brother, Happy for you Masha-Allah. =)
> Pray for us =) and best of luck mate.


did you get any update in your case.


----------



## usmansundhu (Jan 19, 2016)

Nasyr said:


> Great news brother, Happy for you Masha-Allah. =)
> Pray for us =) and best of luck mate.


did you get any update in your case.


----------



## Nasyr (Dec 29, 2015)

usmansundhu said:


> did you get any update in your case.


No bro, Still waiting for their reply. What about you??


----------



## Nasyr (Dec 29, 2015)

aws001 said:


> Hi, I would like to know if anyone has lodged his visa this year, and whether a CO contacted them.
> 
> i have lodged my visa on 1st of march.
> 
> thanks.



Long way to go bruv. I applied on 27th Nov, 2015. Co Allocated on 12th Feb, submitted everything next day, still waiting for their reply.


----------



## usmansundhu (Jan 19, 2016)

No bro not yet 
Seems like they have too much work load.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## usmansundhu (Jan 19, 2016)

@ Umair : I uploaded all the docs in the first week and did my medical in the following. I don't know what's there criteria for contacting the applicants.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tanzimtipu (Feb 8, 2016)

usmansundhu said:


> No bro not yet
> Seems like they have too much work load.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


This waiting is killing me!! Grrrr


----------



## tanzimtipu (Feb 8, 2016)

usmansundhu said:


> @ Umair : I uploaded all the docs in the first week and did my medical in the following. I don't know what's there criteria for contacting the applicants.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


One of my friends who is currently in Australia told me he got contacted by co after 21 days and got visa within 45 days of application. What he said, the time needed to get co is country specific. I'm not sure though!


----------



## Joe2512 (Mar 10, 2016)

I applied on the 8th of January ....got approved just over a week ago ! Very quick if you have all documents uploaded


----------



## tanzimtipu (Feb 8, 2016)

Joe2512 said:


> I applied on the 8th of January ....got approved just over a week ago ! Very quick if you have all documents uploaded


Nice Joe. Now I think co allocation time varies from applicants country to country. May I know the timeline of your process? I mean co allocation date and grant date. Thanks and Congratulations.


----------



## umair786 (Oct 31, 2015)

*umair*

what i believe is that there is a lot of work so that's why there is a delay but strange thing is that co-allocated date is 16 feb 2016 and given me a decision on 10 march 2016 took 24 days to give decision I think the method is straight forward if you have all documents you straight forward got the visa but i think 189/190 visa is best if you get it you straight forward got the PR and process is faster as well  isn't it


----------



## khanaamer86 (Jan 5, 2016)

dfavouredone said:


> Thanks for your response.
> 
> I do not have any earlier test result. The only test result i have is the one written AFTER lodging my application.
> 
> ...


Since your IELTS result is post visa application lodging, I dont think CO will consider it (since my friend had to withdraw his application too).... CO had catrgorically told my friend that he will have to lodge a new application or provide a english language result taken prior to visa lodging. 

I would recommend that you withdraw your current application, and lodge a new application ASAP (in case you wish to move to OZ soon)... 

Hope this helps....


----------



## khanaamer86 (Jan 5, 2016)

umair786 said:


> what i believe is that there is a lot of work so that's why there is a delay but strange thing is that co-allocated date is 16 feb 2016 and given me a decision on 10 march 2016 took 24 days to give decision I think the method is straight forward if you have all documents you straight forward got the visa but i think 189/190 visa is best if you get it you straight forward got the PR and process is faster as well  isn't it


I am not sure about the CO allocation process and visa grant process time... but for me it was pretty straightforward.... CO allocated 10th feb (asked for additional docs)... i provided the docs on 17th feb... CO contacted again on 19th feb (asked for medical).... i provided medical (result) on 27th feb.... VISA granted on 1st March.... 

between this period (of 20 days) CO contacted me twice, and every time i responded the CO was quick to reply.... I am not sure why its taking so long for other guys, but I hope they get their visa assessment done soon... 

And about 189/190.... the process isnt as easy.... (as per my knowledge and research).... it takes sufficient time for the assessment for 189/190... plus its way too expensive as well (10 times the fee for 476)... i plan to apply for the 189 once i land in OZ and get a job (hopefully)... 

and sad to hear that your application got rejected... maybe you can try for 189...


----------



## khanaamer86 (Jan 5, 2016)

Iamthatgurl said:


> Apologies
> I really want to travel to australia but I don't know which agency to entrust plus I am unskilled..
> Any help please


Hey hi...

i am not sure why would you need the help of agency???? if you are planning to apply for 476, the process is simple and straightforward.... just go thru the DIBP website's 476 page, arrange the necessary documents and submit your application.... 

and what do you mean by unskilled? i didnt get that point...


----------



## Joe2512 (Mar 10, 2016)

I applied on the 8th of January . Submitted my transcripts , police cert plus form 80. They never contacted me for any info ...got approval last week ! Just make sure you have all docs attached .... I applied from Ireland so didn't have to do health assessment or language test !


----------



## Joe2512 (Mar 10, 2016)

Anybody have any info on job opportunities...salary etc for a mechanical engineer ???


----------



## usmansundhu (Jan 19, 2016)

Well job market is very low because companies prefers permanent residents. But we have to try our best to get one.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## khanaamer86 (Jan 5, 2016)

Joe2512 said:


> Anybody have any info on job opportunities...salary etc for a mechanical engineer ???


Job market!!! what i have found out through online research is, jobs are there but you need to have all the necessary skills and REFERENCES to get one... I have read that people with PR too are finding it difficult to get jobs.... so it all depends on an individuals skills, experience and references.... 

i too am a mechanical engineer (working in building services and sustainability field in Dubai).... i am trying to develop as many skills and gain some important experience as I can before venturing into unknown market of Australia.... I will be moving down under in December...

what field are you working in or targeting???


----------



## Joe2512 (Mar 10, 2016)

I would be looking toward energy and renewables ! Anybody any idea of expected salary?


----------



## dfavouredone (Mar 7, 2016)

khanaamer86 said:


> Since your IELTS result is post visa application lodging, I dont think CO will consider it (since my friend had to withdraw his application too).... CO had catrgorically told my friend that he will have to lodge a new application or provide a english language result taken prior to visa lodging.
> 
> I would recommend that you withdraw your current application, and lodge a new application ASAP (in case you wish to move to OZ soon)...
> 
> Hope this helps....


Thanks, your comments here is really helpful.

I wish to move to oz ASAP but out of curiosity, i still need to clarify something.

Is there any implication when one withdraw his application and then re-apply for same class of visa again?

When your friend withdrawn his first application and then re-apply for same visa, was he granted? 

Thanks for your help.


----------



## tanzimtipu (Feb 8, 2016)

So, no new update from anyone so far? It's been 21 days of my application and still waiting. :'(


----------



## Nasyr (Dec 29, 2015)

tanzimtipu said:


> So, no new update from anyone so far? It's been 21 days of my application and still waiting. :'(


No Update bro, I have been allocated a CO and its been more than a month that I haven't heard from the authorities till now. :fingerscrossed:

Hope you'll hear from them soon and keep us updated please.

Cheers.


----------



## tanzimtipu (Feb 8, 2016)

Nasyr said:


> No Update bro, I have been allocated a CO and its been more than a month that I haven't heard from the authorities till now. :fingerscrossed:
> 
> Hope you'll hear from them soon and keep us updated please.
> 
> Cheers.


Did you try contacting them through email asking about the reason of delay?


----------



## Nasyr (Dec 29, 2015)

tanzimtipu said:


> Did you try contacting them through email asking about the reason of delay?


After submitting the additional documents, My status is "Assessment in Progress" and its written there, Queries regarding status updates will not be responded to so Yes I haven't contacted the department about the reason for their delay.


----------



## usmansundhu (Jan 19, 2016)

I got an email from the visa team and they said

" We are seeking to process your application as soon as possible. You will appreciate, however, that all non-citizens applying for visas to enter Australia are considered on an individual basis and against legal requirements set out in Australia’s migration legislation. This includes requirements that applicants undertake and meet relevant security checks. These checks are undertaken by other agencies and can take some time. The timing for the completion of the checks varies from one case to another, depending on individual circumstances. " .


----------



## tanzimtipu (Feb 8, 2016)

usmansundhu said:


> I got an email from the visa team and they said
> 
> " We are seeking to process your application as soon as possible. You will appreciate, however, that all non-citizens applying for visas to enter Australia are considered on an individual basis and against legal requirements set out in Australia?s migration legislation. This includes requirements that applicants undertake and meet relevant security checks. These checks are undertaken by other agencies and can take some time. The timing for the completion of the checks varies from one case to another, depending on individual circumstances. " .


Did you send them email asking about the delay? Did you get your co allocated yet?


----------



## usmansundhu (Jan 19, 2016)

Yea I sent them an email and they replied me 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kiraa (Aug 27, 2015)

Hello my friends,, I wish you all doing alright with yr applications.

I got my 476 visa granted on 3rd March. (sorry did not get the chance to update you in time  )

#I applied on 7th January.
#Sent Police Certificate on 12th Jan, medical check up on 26th January.
#Visa granted on 3rd March.

(No CO allocated.. direct Visa)

Wish you all get Visa soon.

Good luck


----------



## tanzimtipu (Feb 8, 2016)

Kiraa said:


> Hello my friends,, I wish you all doing alright with yr applications.
> 
> I got my 476 visa granted on 3rd March. (sorry did not get the chance to update you in time  )
> 
> ...


Hi. Great news. Can please share, what was your application status throughout these times before your visa grant? Mine is still "Application received". I applied on 24 th February.

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kiraa (Aug 27, 2015)

tanzimtipu said:


> Hi. Great news. Can please share, what was your application status throughout these times before your visa grant? Mine is still "Application received". I applied on 24 th February.
> 
> Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk



Hello 

Thanks

It was same as yours 'App received' for the whole period


----------



## tanzimtipu (Feb 8, 2016)

Kiraa said:


> Hello
> 
> Thanks
> 
> It was same as yours 'App received' for the whole period


That's great. It didn't take long for you compared to others in the forum. I have uploaded every single document on my application day and had health assessment done on the next day. Hoping to get the grant soon.

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## khanaamer86 (Jan 5, 2016)

Kiraa said:


> Hello my friends,, I wish you all doing alright with yr applications.
> 
> I got my 476 visa granted on 3rd March. (sorry did not get the chance to update you in time  )
> 
> ...


Congratulations Kiraa,

when are you planning your trip to Australia? and which city are you targeting to move to?


----------



## khanaamer86 (Jan 5, 2016)

dfavouredone said:


> Thanks, your comments here is really helpful.
> 
> I wish to move to oz ASAP but out of curiosity, i still need to clarify something.
> 
> ...


i am not sure about any implications, you're withdrawing your application bcoz of a valid reason, so i dont think that should be a cause of concern. 

as far as i my friend is concerned, the CO had directed him to reapply for the VISA thru new application.... but he didnt apply again, bcoz he changed his mind and has moved to UAE for job. But the main thing is the CO did tell him to re apply, as there was no way the iElTS score taken after lodging application would be accepted.

Hope this helps man....


----------



## dfavouredone (Mar 7, 2016)

khanaamer86 said:


> i am not sure about any implications, you're withdrawing your application bcoz of a valid reason, so i dont think that should be a cause of concern.
> 
> as far as i my friend is concerned, the CO had directed him to reapply for the VISA thru new application.... but he didnt apply again, bcoz he changed his mind and has moved to UAE for job. But the main thing is the CO did tell him to re apply, as there was no way the iElTS score taken after lodging application would be accepted.
> 
> Hope this helps man....



Thanks so much for your help. it really help. I will prepare to submit another application.


----------



## Nasyr (Dec 29, 2015)

Any update guys???


----------



## tanzimtipu (Feb 8, 2016)

Nasyr said:


> Any update guys???


Nothing from me. :'(


----------



## Kiraa (Aug 27, 2015)

khanaamer86 said:


> Congratulations Kiraa,
> 
> when are you planning your trip to Australia? and which city are you targeting to move to?


Hello Khan,

Thanks.. I am planning to do that early in September. Probably to Sydney


----------



## emirhan (Apr 6, 2016)

hi there,

i was wondering, if i apply for a 476 visa, should i take the assessment for engineers which is given by ea ? Im a mechanical engineer by the way.


----------



## tanzimtipu (Feb 8, 2016)

emirhan said:


> hi there,
> 
> i was wondering, if i apply for a 476 visa, should i take the assessment for engineers which is given by ea ? Im a mechanical engineer by the way.


Not required.

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## max78 (Feb 6, 2016)

*Help needed !!!*

Hi there,

Is it essential to fill up the form 1221? I have submitted my docs with form 80. I knew few person they didn't fill up the form 1221 and got their visa. But someone told me this is necessary in these days.. Any suggestion guys ?? Thanks in advance.


----------



## tanzimtipu (Feb 8, 2016)

max78 said:


> Hi there,
> 
> Is it essential to fill up the form 1221? I have submitted my docs with form 80. I knew few person they didn't fill up the form 1221 and got their visa. But someone told me this is necessary in these days.. Any suggestion guys ?? Thanks in advance.


Better to submit it to avoid future delay. They usually ask for 1221 and cv

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## yazory_1st (Apr 8, 2016)

Hello my friends,
I have a question regarding the Applicant language ability (*IELTS*)

I submitted my application on *26th February 2016* and submitted ALL required and additional documents on the same week except the IELTS result,
I did the Ielts exam after submitting the application and submitted the result on *19 March 2016 *(means after *22 days* from application submission)

I read previously here that someone got rejected because he did the exam after the application submission meanwhile...
As written follows (copied from the application document itself):

_
Applicant language ability:
IMPORTANT NOTE:
You have up until the time of decision to provide evidence that you have competent English. However, applicants should not delay in providing their evidence of English language ability. The department will not delay finalising applications where English language test results have not been provided at time of application. *Applicants will have 28 days from the date of application to provide their English language results* if they did not provide them at time of application. At this point in time, if evidence has not been provided the application may be refused.
_

so am I on the safe side or I would be rejected due to the date of exam?
Note that I never did any english exam before the application submission.

Thanks and best of luck for all of U


----------



## tanzimtipu (Feb 8, 2016)

yazory_1st said:


> Hello my friends,
> I have a question regarding the Applicant language ability (*IELTS*)
> 
> I submitted my application on *26th February 2016* and submitted ALL required and additional documents on the same week except the IELTS result,
> ...


What it says, you can submit your ielts result within that period. As per others experience, the test taking date should be after the date of your application.

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## max78 (Feb 6, 2016)

yazory_1st said:


> Hello my friends,
> I have a question regarding the Applicant language ability (*IELTS*)
> 
> I submitted my application on *26th February 2016* and submitted ALL required and additional documents on the same week except the IELTS result,
> ...



I think you can not apply for this visa unless you have IELTS certificate. Because it is the requirement for subclass 476. I have read few case in this forum and understood that you can withdraw your application and reapply. But still you can wait for CO. I think it's better to wait for CO and let's see what happen !!! Although I am not sure about this scenario. Hopefully someone with more experience can solve your problem.


----------



## Kamranali (Apr 11, 2016)

Anyone who applied in December allocate a case officer yet ?

I have also applied on 18 of december and CO was assigned on 1 march. I uploded all the required docs now waiting for thier reply. Have you heared anything from them yet?? 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk[/QUOTE]


----------



## usmansundhu (Jan 19, 2016)

Which country you applied from ?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## usmansundhu (Jan 19, 2016)

I applied on 7th Dec 2015.
I uploaded all the required docs therefore I didn't allocate any co. I got an email from dibp mentioning that my case has been forwarded for the security check.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tanzimtipu (Feb 8, 2016)

usmansundhu said:


> I applied on 7th Dec 2015.
> I uploaded all the required docs therefore I didn't allocate any co. I got an email from dibp mentioning that my case has been forwarded for the security check.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's something. you got some responses. Did they send you email based on your previous enquiry?


----------



## Kamranali (Apr 11, 2016)

I applied from Pakistan. When did you recieve that email from dipb?


----------



## Kamranali (Apr 11, 2016)

I applied on 7th Dec 2015.
I uploaded all the required docs therefore I didn't allocate any co. I got an email from dibp mentioning that my case has been forwarded for the security check.

And also wat does it says on your application status now??? 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk[/QUOTE]


----------



## Chaitanyasohani (Apr 12, 2016)

Hi guys

Is anybody on 476 visa in Australia? I just want to know how it is like to find a job on 476 visa. 

Thanks


----------



## John_K (Apr 13, 2016)

*Australian Uni for 476*

Hi all, 

My first post here on the forum! 


I just got denied 485 visa after graduating from University Technology Sydney with Bachelor in Mechanical Engineering. 


The question is can I apply offshore for *476 visa* with Australian Uni degree??? 


Thank you!!!lane:


----------



## usmansundhu (Jan 19, 2016)

tanzimtipu said:


> That's something. you got some responses. Did they send you email based on your previous enquiry?


Yea I sent them an emai regarding the delay of my application


----------



## usmansundhu (Jan 19, 2016)

Kamranali said:


> I applied on 7th Dec 2015.
> I uploaded all the required docs therefore I didn't allocate any co. I got an email from dibp mentioning that my case has been forwarded for the security check.
> 
> And also wat does it says on your application status now???
> ...


[/QUOTE]

Application status doesn't have any advantage bcz many 467ers got the visa while there status was application received. My application status is application receive.


----------



## usmansundhu (Jan 19, 2016)

Kamranali said:


> I applied from Pakistan. When did you recieve that email from dipb?


16 March


----------



## Kamranali (Apr 11, 2016)

Ohh allright. Hope you will get grant soon.

Cheers


----------



## tanzimtipu (Feb 8, 2016)

John_K said:


> Hi all,
> 
> My first post here on the forum!
> 
> ...


What was the reason for their denial?


----------



## John_K (Apr 13, 2016)

tanzimtipu said:


> What was the reason for their denial?




I did not submit my skills assessment with the application. I uploaded the receipt one month after.....


----------



## tanzimtipu (Feb 8, 2016)

John_K said:


> I did not submit my skills assessment with the application. I uploaded the receipt one month after.....


I think you can as long as your institution is recognized and you have to be outside Australia during your application.


----------



## John_K (Apr 13, 2016)

Chaitanyasohani said:


> Hi guys
> 
> Is anybody on 476 visa in Australia? I just want to know how it is like to find a job on 476 visa.
> 
> Thanks





You need to be in Australia for the better chances to get a job (with valid working visa), without experience you wont get a job unless you know someone or you are super lucky. 

You can get a labour construction job or a bar jobs etc for a time being. 

If you are experienced you will find the job within a 1- 5 month, talking from my experience......
lane:


----------



## Kamranali (Apr 11, 2016)

Hi guys,

Any progress on your application?


----------



## Nasyr (Dec 29, 2015)

Kamranali said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Any progress on your application?



No progress till now mate. Just waiting. 
You?



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kamranali (Apr 11, 2016)

Nope havent heard anything yet. I guess those who applied from Pakistan are facing this flipping delay. I think its only you me and usman who have been waiting for this long.


----------



## Nasyr (Dec 29, 2015)

Kamranali said:


> Nope havent heard anything yet. I guess those who applied from Pakistan are facing this flipping delay. I think its only you me and usman who have been waiting for this long.


When did you lodge your application bro?


----------



## Kamranali (Apr 11, 2016)

Nasyr said:


> Kamranali said:
> 
> 
> > Nope havent heard anything yet. I guess those who applied from Pakistan are facing this flipping delay. I think its only you me and usman who have been waiting for this long.
> ...


Bro I applied on 18/12/16 nd CO was assigned on 1/03/16.


----------



## leodeep (Dec 27, 2015)

*CO contacted*

Hi guys,
I applied my application on 15-feb-2016 and uploaded all the necessary documents except form 80,1221 and CV. 
CO contacted me today requesting for the documents which i didn't upload.
Thought of sharing this with you guys.


----------



## tanzimtipu (Feb 8, 2016)

One of my friends got his grant today. He applied on 16 Feb. No co allocated as he uploaded all docs.


----------



## clbcml (Apr 20, 2016)

Hi 
I want to apply visa 476.
but ı dont know how to do it. Is there anybody can guide me please ??


----------



## Nasyr (Dec 29, 2015)

tanzimtipu said:


> One of my friends got his grant today. He applied on 16 Feb. No co allocated as he uploaded all docs.



Where is he from bruv?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nasyr (Dec 29, 2015)

clbcml said:


> Hi
> 
> I want to apply visa 476.
> 
> but ı dont know how to do it. Is there anybody can guide me please ??



Hi there,
You can apply it online from Department of Immigration and Border Protection website. Look for 476 visa there, checkout the documents checklist, once you think you have everything then you're good to do.

Cheers. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tanzimtipu (Feb 8, 2016)

Nasyr said:


> tanzimtipu said:
> 
> 
> > One of my friends got his grant today. He applied on 16 Feb. No co allocated as he uploaded all docs.
> ...


From Bangladesh.


----------



## Nasyr (Dec 29, 2015)

tanzimtipu said:


> From Bangladesh.


That din't take long for him. :confused2:


----------



## Kamranali (Apr 11, 2016)

Hi guys,

Just want to update. I got a grant today. Here are the details.

Application lodge on 18/12/15
Co assign on 01/03/16
Visa grant on 21/04/16
Las date to enter 10/11/16


----------



## usmansundhu (Jan 19, 2016)

Congrats bro


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kamranali (Apr 11, 2016)

usmansundhu said:


> Congrats bro
> 
> Cheers buddy
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapata


----------



## tanzimtipu (Feb 8, 2016)

Hi all, I just woke up in the morning and found my visa grant in my email. At last the waiting period is over. 
Lodged application : 24th Feb 
Visa grant : 26th April
No Co allocated. Those who are still waiting, wait a bit longer. The visa will find you soon.


----------



## Nasyr (Dec 29, 2015)

tanzimtipu said:


> Hi all, I just woke up in the morning and found my visa grant in my email. At last the waiting period is over.
> Lodged application : 24th Feb
> Visa grant : 26th April
> No Co allocated. Those who are still waiting, wait a bit longer. The visa will find you soon.



Congrats mate.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tanzimtipu (Feb 8, 2016)

Nasyr said:


> tanzimtipu said:
> 
> 
> > Hi all, I just woke up in the morning and found my visa grant in my email. At last the waiting period is over.
> ...


Thanks bro.


----------



## lucy in the sky (May 4, 2016)

Hello everybody!

I also got my visa grant just yesterday. Wooh I'm super thrilled and scared at the same time. 

I lodged my application Feb. 1 and completed attaching all required docs last week of April.

Anybody here planning to go to Australia 3rd or 4th quarter this year?


----------



## bilalab89 (May 4, 2016)

Hi guys.

I need some information regarding visa 476.Has anyone applied this visa on the bases of BSc or MSc Computer science degree?. As far as i know that engineering council UK has given license to BCS (British Computer Society) and if the course is accredited for chartered engineer status, then i falls under Washington accord. I can find my degree of MSc Computer Science on the Engineering council accredited courses database. I know few guys who have done bsc computer science( software engineering) or MSc Software Engineering and got this visa through same route of Washington Accord. So does this makes me eligible for this visa?

Kind Regards


----------



## Aus_NZ_Expat (Jan 9, 2016)

bilalab89 said:


> Hi guys.
> 
> I need some information regarding visa 476.Has anyone applied this visa on the bases of BSc or MSc Computer science degree?. As far as i know that engineering council UK has given license to BCS (British Computer Society) and if the course is accredited for chartered engineer status, then i falls under Washington accord. I can find my degree of MSc Computer Science on the Engineering council accredited courses database. I know few guys who have done bsc computer science( software engineering) or MSc Software Engineering and got this visa through same route of Washington Accord. So does this makes me eligible for this visa?
> 
> Kind Regards


Check International Engineering Agreements

Also ensure you meet ALL the necessary criteria : https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Visa-1/476-


----------



## usmansundhu (Jan 19, 2016)

Hello guys. Hope you are doing well.

Yesterday I received my visa grant 

Here is my timeline

Date of Visa apply: 7.12.15
Visa grant date: 3.05.2016


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bilalab89 (May 4, 2016)

usmansundhu said:


> Hello guys. Hope you are doing well.
> 
> Yesterday I received my visa grant
> 
> ...


Hi Usman,

What was your engineering degree and from where did you get it?


----------



## usmansundhu (Jan 19, 2016)

BENG Hons Mechanical engineering 
And I get it from uk 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## max78 (Feb 6, 2016)

usmansundhu said:


> Hello guys. Hope you are doing well.
> 
> Yesterday I received my visa grant
> 
> ...



congratzzz mate..I got my visa as well. Do we need to send any email to CO?


----------



## khanaamer86 (Jan 5, 2016)

max78 said:


> congratzzz mate..I got my visa as well. Do we need to send any email to CO?


Congratulations to you as well max.... 

and for your query.... NO! we dont have to send any email after our grant.... You're good to go to Australia now...


----------



## khanaamer86 (Jan 5, 2016)

lucy in the sky said:


> Hello everybody!
> 
> I also got my visa grant just yesterday. Wooh I'm super thrilled and scared at the same time.
> 
> ...


Congratulations Lucy...

I am planning to travel to OZ early November.... need to save some money before i embark on the new journey down under...


----------



## khanaamer86 (Jan 5, 2016)

tanzimtipu said:


> Hi all, I just woke up in the morning and found my visa grant in my email. At last the waiting period is over.
> Lodged application : 24th Feb
> Visa grant : 26th April
> No Co allocated. Those who are still waiting, wait a bit longer. The visa will find you soon.


Congrats mate....

whats the last date for you to enter in Australia.... I have noticed they have shortened this period now for newer grants..... Earlier they used to provide 1 year time to enter.... for me they have given 9 months (6th december to be precise)....


----------



## tanzimtipu (Feb 8, 2016)

khanaamer86 said:


> tanzimtipu said:
> 
> 
> > Hi all, I just woke up in the morning and found my visa grant in my email. At last the waiting period is over.
> ...


Actually they let you enter within one year from the date of your police clearance. My last date of entry is 30 December.


----------



## lucy in the sky (May 4, 2016)

khanaamer86 said:


> lucy in the sky said:
> 
> 
> > Hello everybody!
> ...



Hi khanaamer. Nice! We will be there spring season. Very fitting for a new beginning. Hoho  I must also make first entry 9 months after my visa grant date. Shorter than I expected but still okay.


----------



## hebron (Apr 30, 2016)

Hi all,

I'm have applied for the visa, now for attaching documents. Passport, BC and all other can be just a colour scan copy or it should be notarized copies. Please do help me out with it, as i couldn't get a clear information about it. 

Thanks in advance


----------



## tanzimtipu (Feb 8, 2016)

hebron said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I'm have applied for the visa, now for attaching documents. Passport, BC and all other can be just a colour scan copy or it should be notarized copies. Please do help me out with it, as i couldn't get a clear information about it.
> 
> Thanks in advance


no need to notarize anything. just scanned color copy.


----------



## Dinesh S (May 18, 2016)

I recently graduated Master of technology (Mechanical engg) from Karunya university India. My college is approved by washington accord but i don't whether my course is approved or not. how to find it?
also whether washington accord approves only bachelors degree or master degree too?


----------



## Dinesh S (May 18, 2016)

actually in internationally engineers agreement web regarding my university approval they have mentioned only mechanical engineering but not bachelors or masters so i have this doubt whether my master degree is eligible for visa 476


----------



## Nasyr (Dec 29, 2015)

Both the degrees qualify for 476 visa bruv. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dinesh S (May 18, 2016)

Thanks bro


----------



## HeavenBoy (May 12, 2016)

Dinesh S said:


> actually in internationally engineers agreement web regarding my university approval they have mentioned only mechanical engineering but not bachelors or masters so i have this doubt whether my master degree is eligible for visa 476


Recently, I got subclass 476 visa. My university is WA recognized but my course was not, So I would suggest you to apply for it. And I know a person personally who has the same scenario like me. That's why I applied and got it. Hope that helps


----------



## Dinesh S (May 18, 2016)

HeavenBoy said:


> Recently, I got subclass 476 visa. My university is WA recognized but my course was not, So I would suggest you to apply for it. And I know a person personally who has the same scenario like me. That's why I applied and got it. Hope that helps


Thanks man....its really helpful am gonna file my application next week


----------



## aws001 (Mar 10, 2016)

hey guyz, 
i just got my visa grant.

Lodge date--> 1st March 2016
CO contact--> 24th April 2016
Visa grant--> 24th May 2016


----------



## leodeep (Dec 27, 2015)

aws001 said:


> hey guyz,
> i just got my visa grant.
> 
> Lodge date--> 1st March 2016
> ...


congrats aws001. I have a doubt.

My details:
Lodge date = 15th feb 16
CO contact = 20th apr 16 ( i uploaded all the docs on 22nd Apr)

Did *u* sent any e-mail to *ur* case officer after uploading all the docs apart from clicking 'Information Provided' button in *ur* immi account or did *u* just clicked only the 'Information Provided' button in immi account??

*Please don't use text-speak - see Rule 6, here: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/general-expat-discussions/2397-forum-rules.html
kaju/moderator*


----------



## aws001 (Mar 10, 2016)

Thnx leodeep,

When my CO contacted me, he was asking for extra documents. Next, I submitted the documents through my immi account and i have also sent him an email notifying him of the submission and i have also attached the extra documents in the email.


----------



## leodeep (Dec 27, 2015)

hi guys,
Hope everyone is doing well.
I applied visa on 15-02-16. The CO contacted me on 20-04-16 for additional documents and I submitted all the documents on 22-04-16. Is there any specific reason for delaying my visa approval ? Do anyone had this much delay in receiving their visa after submitting all the documents asked by the CO ?


----------



## HeavenBoy (May 12, 2016)

leodeep said:


> hi guys,
> Hope everyone is doing well.
> I applied visa on 15-02-16. The CO contacted me on 20-04-16 for additional documents and I submitted all the documents on 22-04-16. Is there any specific reason for delaying my visa approval ? Do anyone had this much delay in receiving their visa after submitting all the documents asked by the CO ?


Did you submit your medical and other required documents? Simply you can write to CO and ask about it. As CO already contacted once so there is nothing to worry about it. Keep patience. And if you didn't do your medical you should do it immediately.


----------



## Nasyr (Dec 29, 2015)

leodeep said:


> hi guys,
> Hope everyone is doing well.
> I applied visa on 15-02-16. The CO contacted me on 20-04-16 for additional documents and I submitted all the documents on 22-04-16. Is there any specific reason for delaying my visa approval ? Do anyone had this much delay in receiving their visa after submitting all the documents asked by the CO ?




No idea mate. You just have to keep calm. I applied on 27th Nov, 2015. CO contacted me on 12th Feb, 2016 and asked for some additional documents. Submitted everything they asked for within 2 days. Emailed them last week they replied "Your application is still undergoing assessment and once a decision is made you'll be notified".

Its been 6 months though. I would advice you to email them and ask about the status of your application. Hope we all get a grant soon.
Cheers Mate.


----------



## leodeep (Dec 27, 2015)

HeavenBoy said:


> Did you submit your medical and other required documents? Simply you can write to CO and ask about it. As CO already contacted once so there is nothing to worry about it. Keep patience. And if you didn't do your medical you should do it immediately.


Yeah I submitted everything on 22-4-16. Guess I have to email the CO.
Thanks for the reply brother.


----------



## leodeep (Dec 27, 2015)

Nasyr said:


> No idea mate. You just have to keep calm. I applied on 27th Nov, 2015. CO contacted me on 12th Feb, 2016 and asked for some additional documents. Submitted everything they asked for within 2 days. Emailed them last week they replied "Your application is still undergoing assessment and once a decision is made you'll be notified".
> 
> Its been 6 months though. I would advice you to email them and ask about the status of your application. Hope we all get a grant soon.
> Cheers Mate.


Seems I have to wait more. Thanks for the information brother.


----------



## khanaamer86 (Jan 5, 2016)

leodeep said:


> hi guys,
> Hope everyone is doing well.
> I applied visa on 15-02-16. The CO contacted me on 20-04-16 for additional documents and I submitted all the documents on 22-04-16. Is there any specific reason for delaying my visa approval ? Do anyone had this much delay in receiving their visa after submitting all the documents asked by the CO ?


Hi there leo,

Thats actually quite a long time for you. when the CO contacted me for additional documents, i provided them within a weeks time, and after submitting and notifying the CO, i got my VISA granted in the next 2 days.... 

But, i guess there are exceptions too... there are few others like Nasyr, who have been waiting for CO too respond on their applications.

Like mentioned by others, contact the CO through email and wait for the VISA with your :fingerscrossed:


----------



## EngMe (Dec 17, 2015)

*Visa Grant !!*

hey buddies,

just a quick update.

Lodge date--> 05th May 2016
Uploaded all documents within 24 hours.
Visa grant--> 31st May 2016

Applied from UK.


----------



## leodeep (Dec 27, 2015)

khanaamer86 said:


> Hi there leo,
> 
> Thats actually quite a long time for you. when the CO contacted me for additional documents, i provided them within a weeks time, and after submitting and notifying the CO, i got my VISA granted in the next 2 days....
> 
> ...


I emailed them and I got a reply from them today with three lengthy paragraph stating (in short) " Please wait patiently and we will do our best to get your visa soon".
Have to wait more it seems.


----------



## khanaamer86 (Jan 5, 2016)

leodeep said:


> I emailed them and I got a reply from them today with three lengthy paragraph stating (in short) " Please wait patiently and we will do our best to get your visa soon".
> Have to wait more it seems.


I guess, its the waiting game for you then... 

Hope you get your grant soon....


----------



## snake8 (Jun 7, 2016)

Hello Guys,

I am new to this and i just completed the online form and i am about to send it, however i haven't taken the TOEFL test yet.
My TOEFL is in a few days only and i was wondering if i should send the application before or after the test or after i get the test results, given that it takes 10 days to get the results?
I would like to speed up the processing time as much as possible. 


Regards


----------



## yazory_1st (Apr 8, 2016)

*DO NOT SUBMIT BEFORE THE DATE OF EXAM!* :nono:
I did it and I had to withdraw my application and reapply again after CO assigned and asked for English evidence before date of submission.

U can submit your application after the exam and before the result if U are confident that U gonna pass 

Best of Luck




snake8 said:


> Hello Guys,
> 
> I am new to this and i just completed the online form and i am about to send it, however i haven't taken the TOEFL test yet.
> My TOEFL is in a few days only and i was wondering if i should send the application before or after the test or after i get the test results, given that it takes 10 days to get the results?
> ...


----------



## snake8 (Jun 7, 2016)

thanks for the reply. I also was wondering what kind of documents they ask for after submission? i am a new graduate so i have proof that i graduated but have not received the diploma. i have the transcript and a written letter as evidence that i have a bachelor. Do i need to scan the diploma or is the letter and transcript just fine?


----------



## usmansundhu (Jan 19, 2016)

do not submit your application before getting the ielts or english lang certificate. If u do so your application will be rejected and you have to make another application after getting your results.

wait for the results and than make your application bcz it is necessary to input the details of the ielts test in the application.

hope it will help u


----------



## bilalab89 (May 4, 2016)

*official course completion letter*

Hi guys. Today i got an email in which i was required to provide official course completion letter. I have uploaded my transcript, my degree and also details of my award classification and date . I am bit confused with this completion date letter. What sort of letter am i required for this. Also the CO is Mark from Finalisation Team. Has anyone been contacted from him before?


----------



## leodeep (Dec 27, 2015)

bilalab89 said:


> Hi guys. Today i got an email in which i was required to provide official course completion letter. I have uploaded my transcript, my degree and also details of my award classification and date . I am bit confused with this completion date letter. What sort of letter am i required for this. Also the CO is Mark from Finalisation Team. Has anyone been contacted from him before?


Hi bilalab89. I also got contacted by MARK on 20-04-16 and he requested for Form 80, 1221 and CV. I submitted the documents on 22-04-16. Still now no reply from him
And for your official course completion letter ( if u studied in UK), you can request your university for a course completion letter through e-mail and they will send it ( this is how I got).


----------



## Nasyr (Dec 29, 2015)

Hi everyone. Just a news to share with you guys.

I got my grant today.
Here is my timeline

Applied : 27th Nov, 2015
CO contacted : 12th Feb, 2016

Asked to submit form 1221 and CV
Submitted everything on 16th Feb, 2016

Grant : 23th June, 2016

It was quite a long time for me. But the wait is finally over for good.

Cheers. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hebron (Apr 30, 2016)

Hello Guys,

One of my friend is also applying for this visa but can he go on with IELTS minimum 5 in each band and overall of 5.5. Will the application accepted or rejected due to this.


----------



## leodeep (Dec 27, 2015)

Nasyr said:


> Hi everyone. Just a news to share with you guys.
> 
> I got my grant today.
> Here is my timeline
> ...


congrats buddy !! Gives me positive vibes..
Can I know your CO's name?


----------



## bilalab89 (May 4, 2016)

leodeep said:


> Hi bilalab89. I also got contacted by MARK on 20-04-16 and he requested for Form 80, 1221 and CV. I submitted the documents on 22-04-16. Still now no reply from him
> And for your official course completion letter ( if u studied in UK), you can request your university for a course completion letter through e-mail and they will send it ( this is how I got).



Hi Leodeep. I applied on 7-06-2016 and got contacted by Mark on 22-06-2016. He asked for my letter which i submitted just yesterday. 

Lets hope so things go better for all of us


----------



## Nasyr (Dec 29, 2015)

leodeep said:


> congrats buddy !! Gives me positive vibes..
> 
> Can I know your CO's name?




Yep Mate

Its VIVIANE.


----------



## Build74seer (Jun 24, 2016)

Hello gents,

I have been contacted by the CO. I want to ask him a question; however, I do not know how.

Do I reply back to the e-mail he sent me or is there a special e-mail that's provided? Is there a guideline to e-mail him back (like what to include in subject or etc...)?

Thanks!


----------



## Nasyr (Dec 29, 2015)

Build74seer said:


> Hello gents,
> 
> I have been contacted by the CO. I want to ask him a question; however, I do not know how.
> 
> ...




Just reply to sa.temp address. They will get back to you as soon as they can.


----------



## bilalab89 (May 4, 2016)

Nasyr said:


> Hi everyone. Just a news to share with you guys.
> 
> I got my grant today.
> Here is my timeline
> ...




That's good to hear bro and congrats. By the way if you don't mind me asking....what was the title of your degree and from which uni you get it?


----------



## Nasyr (Dec 29, 2015)

bilalab89 said:


> That's good to hear bro and congrats. By the way if you don't mind me asking....what was the title of your degree and from which uni you get it?




Thanks Brother,

I did MSc in Aerospace Engineering from Brunel University London.


----------



## bilalab89 (May 4, 2016)

Nasyr said:


> Thanks Brother,
> 
> I did MSc in Aerospace Engineering from Brunel University London.



If i am not wrong then bro you are the same nasir who worked in bread roll st albans? well i heard about your case from yasir bhai as well as from arsalan maqsood. Anyhow it's been quite a long wait for you but you got it in the end (Y)......


----------



## Nasyr (Dec 29, 2015)

bilalab89 said:


> If i am not wrong then bro you are the same nasir who worked in bread roll st albans? well i heard about your case from yasir bhai as well as from arsalan maqsood. Anyhow it's been quite a long wait for you but you got it in the end (Y)......




You're absolutely right brother. Anyhow if you know yasir bhai and arsalan. How come I don't know you. =)


----------



## ali11 (Jun 26, 2016)

*Subclass 476*

This is ijaz from Malaysia. I want to apply for fresh graduate visa migrant visa SUBCLASS 476 on december 2016. But i heard the news that the Australian immigration are going to end up this programme by end up of 10th july 2016.
Please let me know if this news having the truth if so then i wish to apply before 10th july 2016.
Thanks
Ijaz ali


----------



## ali11 (Jun 26, 2016)

hii....This is ijaz . I want to apply for fresh graduate visa SUBCLASS 476 on december 2016. But i heard the news that the Australian immigration are going to end up this programme by end up of 10th july 2016. 
Please let me know if this news having the truth if so then i wish to apply before 10th july 2016.
Thanks
Ijaz ali:confused2:


----------



## reshadm (Nov 21, 2015)

Dear altruists,

Sorry to ask you here an off topic question. Recently, I got Subclass 476 visa. I wanted to do Professional year, but Navitas rejected my application and send me this email.



> We have received your Professional Year application from EEA. According to your application, your Engineer discipline is Aeronautical and preferred industry is Aviation. This is a very specialised degree and we currently don’t have a host company in Sydney to place you in an internship. Due to this reason, we’re unable to accept your application into the Professional Year program.


Now my question is, can I do my professional year in mechanical engineering? Far that I know DIBP accept close related discipline in professional engineering. So can I do it? Anyone has done it before? Dear experts please give me a solution. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Ejaz26 (Jun 20, 2016)

Hi bilal and leodeep, 
Any news about ur application status? My application is in assessment in progress since april. I was too contacted by CO in april. No updates till now.


----------



## bilalab89 (May 4, 2016)

Ejaz26 said:


> Hi bilal and leodeep,
> Any news about ur application status? My application is in assessment in progress since april. I was too contacted by CO in april. No updates till now.


Hi Ejaz,

Just got an email today from my case officer Mark. He again requested for my completion letter. The previous letter which i uploaded only showed my award date. I just uploaded a new letter on which start date and completion date is mentioned. I applied on 7th june 2016 and case officer first contacted me on 23 june and now today. I think the processing depends on the case officer who is handling your case. for me it seems quite quick and i am hoping after today letter, i might get my visa within couple of days.


----------



## Ejaz26 (Jun 20, 2016)

Hi Bilal,
Good to hear that case officer is looking at ur case and is in contact with u. Last time when i mailed him, he told that they ll contact us once decison is finalised. From then no contact between me and co.


----------



## Ejaz26 (Jun 20, 2016)

Hi Bilal,
Good to hear that case officer is looking at ur case and is in contact with u. Last time when i mailed him, he told that they ll contact us once decison is finalised. From then no contact between me and co.


----------



## leodeep (Dec 27, 2015)

Ejaz26 said:


> Hi bilal and leodeep,
> Any news about ur application status? My application is in assessment in progress since april. I was too contacted by CO in april. No updates till now.


I got my visa grant on 28-06-16.


----------



## Ejaz26 (Jun 20, 2016)

Congrats leodeep


----------



## maher000 (Jul 3, 2016)

*Maher*

Hi All,

I applied for visa SC 476 on 5th of March and on 29th of April I received an email asking me to provide additional documents. 
On 5th of May I sent all the documents and till now I didn't receive any thing from them even though I sent an email on 15th of June asking about the status of my application but they didn't reply to me. 

After I sent the documents on 5th of May the application status changed from "Application received" to "Application in assist" does is mean that they start to assist my application after 2 months from submitting my application???


----------



## Ejaz26 (Jun 20, 2016)

Hi Maher,
What documents did the case officer ask you to submit?


----------



## maher000 (Jul 3, 2016)

Ejaz26 said:


> Hi Maher,
> What documents did the case officer ask you to submit?


It was form 1399 (declaration of service) and a military certificate, I submitted everything on 5th of May


----------



## Ejaz26 (Jun 20, 2016)

maher000 said:


> It was form 1399 (declaration of service) and a military certificate, I submitted everything on 5th of May


The application would mostly be in routine checks which are done by external agencies and case officer will not be having any idea as of when these checks finish. Try Replying to the mail which you got from your case officer asking the status of your application. And also ask if he still needs any other documents. 
Who is your case officer?


----------



## maher000 (Jul 3, 2016)

Ejaz26 said:


> The application would mostly be in routine checks which are done by external agencies and case officer will not be having any idea as of when these checks finish. Try Replying to the mail which you got from your case officer asking the status of your application. And also ask if he still needs any other documents.
> Who is your case officer?


I already sent an email on 5th of June requesting the status of my application but I didn't receive any reply from them.
My case officer is Mark, should I send another email or just keep waiting? now it has been 4 months already since I submitted my application.


----------



## Ejaz26 (Jun 20, 2016)

I suggest you to wait patiently. Its been 5 months for me. SC 476 visa does not come under priority visas and hence delay can be expected. My friend who is already in australia told that due to students visas grant going on during june till mid july the immi office might be busy. I hope the delay is due to this and we get our grants soon


----------



## Ejaz26 (Jun 20, 2016)

Hi guys, 
I recieved my visa grant today. Thanks everyone for ur suggestions and comments.


----------



## maher000 (Jul 3, 2016)

Ejaz26 said:


> Hi guys,
> I recieved my visa grant today. Thanks everyone for ur suggestions and comments.


Congratulation !!! 
Please share your timeline if possible


----------



## Ejaz26 (Jun 20, 2016)

maher000 said:


> Congratulation !!!
> Please share your timeline if possible


Date of application 3rd feb'16
Case officer assigned 7th April'16
Additional documents till last week of april as i submitted quite a few evidence to prove my marriage
Visa grant 4th july'16


----------



## gurleeng. (Jul 7, 2016)

Hi everyone
I applied for the 476 visa on 23 of April.
Got contacted by CO name Mark on 27 May . Have seen many post with that same CO.
Submitted requested document 1221 form on 28 May. 
Since then Mark haven't contacted me.
Let see.


----------



## Ejaz26 (Jun 20, 2016)

gurleeng. said:


> Hi everyone
> I applied for the 476 visa on 23 of April.
> Got contacted by CO name Mark on 27 May . Have seen many post with that same CO.
> Submitted requested document 1221 form on 28 May.
> ...


The only thing you can do is to wait patiently. Your application will be finalised by the next week or week after(my guess)


----------



## gurleeng. (Jul 7, 2016)

Ejaz26 said:


> The only thing you can do is to wait patiently. Your application will be finalised by the next week or week after(my guess)


Hope so 😊
Sleepless nights for me mate.
Thank you for lighting up my hopes.


----------



## shah473 (Jul 10, 2016)

i have done my master in telecommunication engineering from staffordshire university England can i apply for subclass 476 for australia


----------



## gurleeng. (Jul 7, 2016)

shah473 said:


> i have done my master in telecommunication engineering from staffordshire university England can i apply for subclass 476 for australia


Yes go ahead and apply. But remember do check the requirements before applying such as Ielts, completion date of your degree no more than 24 months plus your age should be below 31. Best of luck.


----------



## shah473 (Jul 10, 2016)

*subclass 476*

hi respected members
i have completed my master degree in telecommunication engineering from staffordshire univrsity england .i intend to apply for sublcass 476 am i eligible for it ?plx help


----------



## Ejaz26 (Jun 20, 2016)

Yes u r eligible! U still however need english exam score.


----------



## shah473 (Jul 10, 2016)

Ejaz26 said:


> Yes u r eligible! U still however need english exam score.


my ielts socere is 6 band acedamic with no band less than 5.5 but its about 26months old can i apply on it


----------



## shah473 (Jul 10, 2016)

my ielts acedamic score is 6 band with n0 band less than 5.5 but its 26 months old can i apply for subclass 476 with this IELTS plx reply


----------



## maher000 (Jul 3, 2016)

shah473 said:


> my ielts acedamic score is 6 band with n0 band less than 5.5 but its 26 months old can i apply for subclass 476 with this IELTS plx reply


Hello 

You need general IELTS with in 24 months. so in both cases you have to take the general exam.

Goodluck !


----------



## gurleeng. (Jul 7, 2016)

You need to get minimum 6 band in all 4 section.


----------



## www580 (Jul 16, 2016)

*www*

hi members!
I want to apply for visa subclass 476 but i have some queries, can u guyz help me out plz

1) I heard from an agent that after 1st july,2016 , visa policies changed and the sub class 476 has been eliminated by australia immigration.Is it true?

2) I have done B.sc Electrical from Comsats, Paksitan collabarated with Lancaster university,UK. My degree is from Lancaster University,UK but my transcript is joint trancript which shows both Comsats and Lancaster.
I want to know that should i apply with this Profile? Furthermore my IELTS score is 6 with minimum 6 in each module.

Your help will be highly appreciated.
Thanks


----------



## gurleeng. (Jul 7, 2016)

www580 said:


> hi members!
> I want to apply for visa subclass 476 but i have some queries, can u guyz help me out plz
> 
> 1) I heard from an agent that after 1st july,2016 , visa policies changed and the sub class 476 has been eliminated by australia immigration.Is it true?
> ...


For first question
That's true policies have been changed for student visa, but there is no report about 476 visa. As there is no update about 476 visa you still can apply for it.
For second 
The degree should be from recognised university as per my knowledge. Not sure about your situation you should contact your university for more detail. Plus contact Lancaster UK also. As per my knowledge you won't be eligible as you have studied in Pakistan campus not Uk. So your qualification comes under Pakistan and your university is not recognised by Australia immigration department. Sorry for telling you this .

Ielts marks are good to go.


----------



## gurleeng. (Jul 7, 2016)

The changes made are for student visa plus subclass (570-576) .I think your agent must have mistaken it for 476 visa as it comes under skilled immigration not student visa.


----------



## bilalab89 (May 4, 2016)

www580 said:


> hi members!
> I want to apply for visa subclass 476 but i have some queries, can u guyz help me out plz
> 
> 1) I heard from an agent that after 1st july,2016 , visa policies changed and the sub class 476 has been eliminated by australia immigration.Is it true?
> ...


Hi,

Visa 476 is not eliminated and their are no rule changes for this visa. Also your degree should be from the recognised institute and you should have studied your engineering degree on that university campus. In your case, you have studied your degree in Pakistan with joint merger of Lancaster University, neither your location nor your full transcript is from UK , hence you are not eligible for this visa.


----------



## shah473 (Jul 10, 2016)

gurleeng. said:


> You need to get minimum 6 band in all 4 section.


hi thanks for reply but i have read that IELTS can be no more 36months old with no band less than 5.5 as in the form they have not mentioned abt acedamic or general.


----------



## Maggie-May24 (May 19, 2015)

maher000 said:


> Hello
> 
> You need general IELTS with in 24 months. so in both cases you have to take the general exam.
> 
> Goodluck !





gurleeng. said:


> You need to get minimum 6 band in all 4 section.


Both these answers are incorrect. As per the DIBP website:
"An overall score of at least 6 with a *minimum score of 5 in each of the four components* (listening, reading, writing and speaking) in an International English Language Testing System (IELTS) test that has been undertaken in the *three years* immediately prior to lodging the visa application."



shah473 said:


> my ielts socere is 6 band acedamic with no band less than 5.5 but its about 26months old can i apply on it


Yes, your IELTS is fine. You can take either the academic or general exam for DIBP purposes. The only time it specifically matters which exam you take is for the skills assessment for skilled visas as some assessors require the academic version. It's not unheard of for people to take the academic version to pass the skills assessment and then take the general version to get a higher score for points purposes.


----------



## maher000 (Jul 3, 2016)

Maggie-May24 said:


> Both these answers are incorrect. As per the DIBP website:
> "An overall score of at least 6 with a *minimum score of 5 in each of the four components* (listening, reading, writing and speaking) in an International English Language Testing System (IELTS) test that has been undertaken in the *three years* immediately prior to lodging the visa application."
> 
> 
> ...


its true what you said about the expiration and the band in each section but you can't apply for Academic IELTS as its for educational purpose only and I made sure for that because I had Academic IELTS before I apply so I called and they informed me it should be General IELTS not Academic one.
Hope this help !!


----------



## Nasyr (Dec 29, 2015)

maher000 said:


> its true what you said about the expiration and the band in each section but you can't apply for Academic IELTS as its for educational purpose only and I made sure for that because I had Academic IELTS before I apply so I called and they informed me it should be General IELTS not Academic one.
> Hope this help !!




The only thing that matters is IELTS. They don't care whether its academic or general. I did Academic IELTS and on the basis of that I got Visa last month. So its up to you which IELTS exam you wanna take.

Cheers.


----------



## maher000 (Jul 3, 2016)

Nasyr said:


> The only thing that matters is IELTS. They don't care whether its academic or general. I did Academic IELTS and on the basis of that I got Visa last month. So its up to you which IELTS exam you wanna take.
> 
> Cheers.


how long you have waited my friend ? can you please share your timeline?


----------



## bilalab89 (May 4, 2016)

maher000 said:


> its true what you said about the expiration and the band in each section but you can't apply for Academic IELTS as its for educational purpose only and I made sure for that because I had Academic IELTS before I apply so I called and they informed me it should be General IELTS not Academic one.
> Hope this help !!


Hi,

I have applied this visa on IELTS Academic and have asked the immigration dept as well. Academic IELTS covers both immigration and Education purpose while general can only be used for immigration. Since on this visa you can also study further and Suppose you want to take admission in an institute on this visa 476, and ask you to provide your English language requirement, your IELTS general ain't gona work their


----------



## www580 (Jul 16, 2016)

Hi all!
I am in the begining of online application form and want to know some queries.
1)Do they require any bank statement in this visa sub class?
2)If someone has done this procedure from pakistan,can he give me his number or anything to contact because i want to ask procedure in detail.
3)Can anyone tell me about this health insurance procedure,is this necessary before lodging the visa? this is written in *How to apply* Column in website of sub class 476 immigration.

(Prepare your documents
When you apply for your visa, you must either:

produce a valid Medicare card or receipt of enrolment with Medicare, or
provide evidence that you and anyone included in your application have arranged health insurance in Australia.)


----------



## bilalab89 (May 4, 2016)

Allhamdulliah...........visa granted today..... 

My timeline:-

applied :- 7 June 2016

CO Mark first contact:- 23 June 2016

Visa Grant :- 19 July 2016


----------



## bilalab89 (May 4, 2016)

www580 said:


> Hi all!
> I am in the begining of online application form and want to know some queries.
> 1)Do they require any bank statement in this visa sub class?
> 2)If someone has done this procedure from pakistan,can he give me his number or anything to contact because i want to ask procedure in detail.
> ...



Hi mate,

I just got my visa grant today. I am Private message you my number, you can contact me.


----------



## www580 (Jul 16, 2016)

bilalab89 said:


> Hi mate,
> 
> I just got my visa grant today. I am Private message you my number, you can contact me.


Hi bilal!
As i didnt got ur message because admin has deleted the message due to some reason
Plz go through your private message
Thanks


----------



## gurleeng. (Jul 7, 2016)

bilalab89 said:


> Allhamdulliah...........visa granted today.....
> 
> My timeline:-
> 
> ...


Congrats mate
I am still waiting that was quite fast for you.


----------



## maher000 (Jul 3, 2016)

bilalab89 said:


> Allhamdulliah...........visa granted today.....
> 
> My timeline:-
> 
> ...


Congratulation my friend !!!
Do u mind asking u what the CO requested documents from you ?


----------



## bilalab89 (May 4, 2016)

maher000 said:


> Congratulation my friend !!!
> Do u mind asking u what the CO requested documents from you ?



Offical Completion Letter from University


----------



## bilalab89 (May 4, 2016)

www580 said:


> Hi bilal!
> As i didnt got ur message because admin has deleted the message due to some reason
> Plz go through your private message
> Thanks


BRO havent received any of your message. Kindly send me a private message:noidea:


----------



## www580 (Jul 16, 2016)

bilalab89 said:


> BRO havent received any of your message. Kindly send me a private message:noidea:


bro!
<*SNIP*> *Please don't post personal information - see Rule 4: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/general-expat-discussions/2397-forum-rules.html kaju/moderator* its my email ID ,plz contact me on this email.
Many thanks


----------



## www580 (Jul 16, 2016)

what does form 1220 and 929 means actually!


----------



## www580 (Jul 16, 2016)

bilalab89 said:


> BRO havent received any of your message. Kindly send me a private message:noidea:


<[B]SNIP[/B]> plz contact me on this bilal bhai thnx Don't post personal information -see Rule 4: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/general-expat-discussions/2397-forum-rules.html kaju/moderator


----------



## pdb (Aug 1, 2016)

Hi,

I have recently completed my bachelor degree in aerospace engineering in a well-known Australian university. I intend to apply for subclass 476 for some reasons. I have a few confusions hoping someone may be able to clear up.

1. Is this visa only limited to listed specialisations since my major is aerospace . I did some research, but still, a confirmation from recent applicants is appreciated. 

2. do i receiver or can i ask for a short bridging visa, knowing that i will leave Australia for a decision to be made. 

3. I took Ielts Academic, surely its not an issue?

Thanks


----------



## gurleeng. (Jul 7, 2016)

pdb said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have recently completed my bachelor degree in aerospace engineering in a well-known Australian university. I intend to apply for subclass 476 for some reasons. I have a few confusions hoping someone may be able to clear up.
> 
> ...


 I can answer your only two questions (1 and3)
1 its for engineering fields. So you are eligible to apply for it.
3 yep its fine both acad and gen ielts works.

For 2 you should confirm the Australian immigration department.


----------



## maher000 (Jul 3, 2016)

Hello guys,

It has been 5 months since I submitted my application and 3 months since I submitted the additional documents to my CO and till now I am waiting, is that normal to wait 5 months or even more ?
I start to have feelings that my visa will get rejected


----------



## gurleeng. (Jul 7, 2016)

Same here 
Submitted asked documents form 1221 on May.
Even sent them a requested letter asking for my application progress on 19 July, received there reply they will process my application asap.
But haven't heard from them since.


----------



## maher000 (Jul 3, 2016)

gurleeng. said:


> Same here
> Submitted asked documents form 1221 on May.
> Even sent them a requested letter asking for my application progress on 19 July, received there reply they will process my application asap.
> But haven't heard from them since.


at least they replied to you. 
I sent 2 emails but I didn't receive anything from my CO...
My CO requested from 1399 and I submitted on May as well and after that I sent 2 emails but no reply so far. Is it possible to get rejected? have you heard about any case has been rejected?


----------



## gurleeng. (Jul 7, 2016)

As per my knowledge I haven't heard any rejection for this visa.
But can't say we two can be special . Just kidding.


----------



## snake8 (Jun 7, 2016)

maher000 said:


> at least they replied to you.
> I sent 2 emails but I didn't receive anything from my CO...
> My CO requested from 1399 and I submitted on May as well and after that I sent 2 emails but no reply so far. Is it possible to get rejected? have you heard about any case has been rejected?


From your profile i can see you are from Syria i wonder if you are a Syrian passport holder/national? then in that case you are eligible for refugee status (as per UN convention 1951) which Australia is a signatory. This would certainly complicate your case further not because they would think that you would trick them into coming as an asylum seeker with the 476 visa but rather because you cannot be deported to your home country should you get into trouble in Aussie or if you overstay your visa (basically Australia could become your home country as soon as you land regardless of what you do there). I think they would see this case as risky but i don't think they would be able to decline it because of that however it would certainly take longer than an ordinary applications. But i may be wrong it could be due something else as i am not aware of your background or experience nor am i aware of how Australia assesses each application, it s just a thought on my behalf. I myself still awaiting a response from them. no one contacted me thus far.


----------



## snake8 (Jun 7, 2016)

Hello guys,

I just got the golden email 2 hours ago here is my timeline and documents:

I first made my health declaration and got the pcc before lodging my application (wanted to speed up the process)

I applied on the 14th July 
with the following documents:

Form 80 Personal particulars for character assessment
Birth Certificate
Overseas Police Clearance - National (PCC)
Electronic photo - Passport size
Graduation Letter
Transcript 
Test of English as a Foreign Language internet-based test (TOEFL iBT)
Passport scan

Visa granted 4th August

No contact from CO during the application process

Cheers


----------



## gurleeng. (Jul 7, 2016)

snake8 said:


> Hello guys,
> 
> I just got the golden email 2 hours ago here is my timeline and documents:
> 
> ...


Congrats

Who was your co?


----------



## bilalab89 (May 4, 2016)

gurleeng. said:


> Congrats mate
> I am still waiting that was quite fast for you.


Don't worry you will get yours soon if all the requirements are fulfilled. Sometimes applications are delayed due to security checks from other sources.


----------



## maher000 (Jul 3, 2016)

snake8 said:


> From your profile i can see you are from Syria i wonder if you are a Syrian passport holder/national? then in that case you are eligible for refugee status (as per UN convention 1951) which Australia is a signatory. This would certainly complicate your case further not because they would think that you would trick them into coming as an asylum seeker with the 476 visa but rather because you cannot be deported to your home country should you get into trouble in Aussie or if you overstay your visa (basically Australia could become your home country as soon as you land regardless of what you do there). I think they would see this case as risky but i don't think they would be able to decline it because of that however it would certainly take longer than an ordinary applications. But i may be wrong it could be due something else as i am not aware of your background or experience nor am i aware of how Australia assesses each application, it s just a thought on my behalf. I myself still awaiting a response from them. no one contacted me thus far.


Thanks buddy for your thought and congratulation for your visa 

My CO requested from me on 29th April form 1399(declaration of military service) and military certificate and on 5th May I submitted all the documents (I am exempted from military service).

I think one reason to request this doc is to show them that my profile is clear in Syria and I have no military services. (which it make sense to your thought)
After 5th May I didn't hear anything from my CO even though I sent 2 email but with no reply back. 
Now it has been 5 months since I lodged my application, lets see what will happen for the next 2 months ....
waiting is killing me here


----------



## snake8 (Jun 7, 2016)

maher000 said:


> Thanks buddy for your thought and congratulation for your visa
> 
> My CO requested from me on 29th April form 1399(declaration of military service) and military certificate and on 5th May I submitted all the documents (I am exempted from military service).
> 
> ...


Thank you buddy!
I see! I have seen some few cases in this forum that took 5 months but i have never seen any case that went beyond 6 months (at least on this forum). I think once you have to go through security checks it takes long but I am pretty sure in your case it should be just a matter of days now. So don't worry because you re not the only one who has waited that long. Don't lose hope, once you meet all the requirement they would have no reason to reject your application and i haven't seen any rejections in this forum. I hope you get it soon enough!


----------



## maher000 (Jul 3, 2016)

snake8 said:


> Thank you buddy!
> I see! I have seen some few cases in this forum that took 5 months but i have never seen any case that went beyond 6 months (at least on this forum). I think once you have to go through security checks it takes long but I am pretty sure in your case it should be just a matter of days now. So don't worry because you re not the only one who has waited that long. Don't lose hope, once you meet all the requirement they would have no reason to reject your application and i haven't seen any rejections in this forum. I hope you get it soon enough!


Thank you for your positive vibes


----------



## Eldarin (Aug 7, 2016)

Hi everyone! I'm considering on applying for this visa. I meet all the requierements and I have already filled the application form via ImmiAccount but haven't lodged it yet. I have some questions regarding to the visa process, I would really appreciate if you help me to the best of your knowledge.

1-) Until the very end of the application I haven't been asked to pay for the lodging and I haven't been asked to show any proof of any of the details I have given(e.g. Photocopies of passport, graduation documents, Police Clearence Check etc.) Since I haven't lodged it I don't know if there will be an option after lodging my application such as Upload Documents and Make the Payment and so on?

2-) Do I need to translate and certify every single document on the Document checklist such as national identity card, birth certificate etc.?


----------



## teoman (Aug 8, 2016)

Hello Eldarin,

1) There will be an option for uploading documents after you lodged. However I think you better do your payment as soon as possible.
2)I haven't uploaded my national ID since I have already uploaded my passport and they also didnt ask me to upload it yet. Btw, you dont need to translate your birth certificate if you are in Turkey. You can get international birth certificate in all the languages from Population Directorate. check it on internet.

Goodluck bro!


----------



## teoman (Aug 8, 2016)

Hello everyone, 
I just got an account on that forum but I was following you guys since a while.

I have lodged my account on 19th of July 2016 with documents of form80, passport, diploma, national pcc, international birth certificate and Ielts report of 6.5

I have been contacted by CO on 08th of August 2016 (today) and they asked me to upload "Evidence of qualifications: transcripts and letter of completion for my university, and military discharge certificate"

Guys I have never been in military and I officially postponed it until the end of this year. Can I simply attach the document of this postponement?

I had already attached my diploma and why do they still ask for letter of completion? what is the difference and how do I get it? I uploaded now my transcripts. 

I am waiting for your comments. 

Goodluck to you all !!!


----------



## bilalab89 (May 4, 2016)

teoman said:


> Hello everyone,
> I just got an account on that forum but I was following you guys since a while.
> 
> I have lodged my account on 19th of July 2016 with documents of form80, passport, diploma, national pcc, international birth certificate and Ielts report of 6.5
> ...


Hello,

You need official completion letter from university which stats your official completion date. Ask your university to provide you with a letter which shows your actual completion date on which your final semester studies actually ended.


----------



## teoman (Aug 8, 2016)

bilalab89 said:


> Hello,
> 
> You need official completion letter from university which stats your official completion date. Ask your university to provide you with a letter which shows your actual completion date on which your final semester studies actually ended.


But our university does not provide document like this. When we finish our last class and internship they directly give it as your graduation date. It doesnt matter when you pick up your diploma or ask for it. And this date is clearly stated on my diploma. :confused2:


----------



## bilalab89 (May 4, 2016)

teoman said:


> But our university does not provide document like this. When we finish our last class and internship they directly give it as your graduation date. It doesnt matter when you pick up your diploma or ask for it. And this date is clearly stated on my diploma. :confused2:


Ask your university to provide your some letter which clearly says in words that your graduation date is your completion letter. I also had this completion letter problem. Case officer asked for it and i submitted my degree and transcript he again asked for the revised letter clearly stating my completion date from uni. You need to get this done else you won't be getting the grant


----------



## snake8 (Jun 7, 2016)

teoman said:


> But our university does not provide document like this. When we finish our last class and internship they directly give it as your graduation date. It doesnt matter when you pick up your diploma or ask for it. And this date is clearly stated on my diploma. :confused2:


Every University should be able to provide this, if they normally don't, then they should make one especially for you. So go to the dean or to the administrative office. also i believe you can also submit your actual diploma that one also shows the completion date but i am not sure if the officer will be satisfied with that.


----------



## ksmaximo (Jul 25, 2016)

Hello. This forum has helped me so much so I would like to thank everyone in posting their experiences in applying for 476 Visa. I just got my visa approved a while ago, here are my dates.

June 25, 2016 - Took IELTS Exam (General Training)
July 8, 2016 - Results Posted (Ave: 7)
July 16, 2016 - Took Medical (applied Health Declaration a week before) *results was posted after few days
July 25, 2016 - Lodged VISA Application (my date of grad - August 1, 2014)
July 28, 2016 - Attached documents listed in checklist (no medicare/ insurance required)
August 9, 2016 - Visa approved

*no CO contacted me, status was RECEIVED the whole time, took me only 12 days to know results

Just send complete documents in checklist and follow instructions set in the website and your processing will be easier

Goodluck guys!!


----------



## Badenugba (Aug 4, 2016)

Is there anybody that applied in august, i applied July 31, all documents uploaded but not yet any response from a CO


----------



## arshadsyed (Jul 20, 2016)

Hi 
do we need to show any financial evidence for subclass 476 , as iam planning to go with my family which includes a child


----------



## Eldarin (Aug 7, 2016)

teoman said:


> Hello Eldarin,
> 
> 1) There will be an option for uploading documents after you lodged. However I think you better do your payment as soon as possible.
> 2)I haven't uploaded my national ID since I have already uploaded my passport and they also didnt ask me to upload it yet. Btw, you dont need to translate your birth certificate if you are in Turkey. You can get international birth certificate in all the languages from Population Directorate. check it on internet.
> ...


Thank you for your response! I'm assuming that you are Turkish, if it's possible I would like to get in touch with you via Facebook or e-mail so I can ask some questions. Let me know!


----------



## Dnyjsph (Aug 15, 2016)

Friends I just want to know whether employment will be verified for the approval of VISA 476 ??


----------



## Dnyjsph (Aug 15, 2016)

Hi I have a doubt. If we add our employment in Form 80. Will there be a employment verification check?? CO asked me to submit Form1221 . Do I have to submit Resume also??


----------



## gurleeng. (Jul 7, 2016)

Dnyjsph said:


> Hi I have a doubt. If we add our employment in Form 80. Will there be a employment verification check?? CO asked me to submit Form1221 . Do I have to submit Resume also??


Not 100% sure about employment check for this visa. If you haven't worked no need to write. You donot need work experience for this visa.
submit only what CO has asked you.
Can u tell me when u submitted your application and when did CO contacted u?


----------



## Dnyjsph (Aug 15, 2016)

I have lodged on 14 July. CO contacted on August 4.


----------



## gurleeng. (Jul 7, 2016)

Dnyjsph said:


> I have lodged on 14 July. CO contacted on August 4.


May I know your Co name.
And if any progress do update me.


----------



## Shoji (Feb 16, 2016)

Hi


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Shoji (Feb 16, 2016)

Hi everyone 
Is anyone apply end of June 2016 and got visa grant 
My timeline 
Visa applied:21 June 2016
CO contact:11 July 2016
Submitted documents: 12 July 
Status updated: 15 July 2016 (assessment in progress) 
Still waiting for grant 
Anyone please share their views with me who login their application end of June 2016 
Many thanks 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gurleeng. (Jul 7, 2016)

Shoji said:


> Hi everyone
> Is anyone apply end of June 2016 and got visa grant
> My timeline
> Visa applied:21 June 2016
> ...


Hi i applied on 22nd April. Co contacted me on 27 may. Since then I am waiting.
Do not worry u will get visa . May I know your Co name.


----------



## Shoji (Feb 16, 2016)

Soo much happy today just received grant today morning 
Application login: 21 June 2016
Co contacted: 11 July 2016 
Documents submitted: 12 July 
Visa grant: 18 August 2016 
Last date to enter: 7-12-16 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## teoman (Aug 8, 2016)

Eldarin said:


> Thank you for your response! I'm assuming that you are Turkish, if it's possible I would like to get in touch with you via Facebook or e-mail so I can ask some questions. Let me know!



For sure! let me know your email address so that we can start  cuz I havent used any agency to get a visa and applied individually which is very rare in Turkey as you know. Please notice following info Bro and all dear members who helped me a lot on this form;

First lodgement 19th July 2016
First contact 8th August 2016 (asked military discharge certificate and letter of completion)
I attached them on 15th of August
Visa granted on 18th of August !!!!!!!!!! :second:


----------



## bilalab89 (May 4, 2016)

Shoji said:


> Soo much happy today just received grant today morning
> Application login: 21 June 2016
> Co contacted: 11 July 2016
> Documents submitted: 12 July
> ...


Congrats mate. So when are you travelling. are you from lahore?.I also got this visa 476 on 19th july.


----------



## Shoji (Feb 16, 2016)

I'm thinking of planning within couple of months I'm from gujranwala 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gurleeng. (Jul 7, 2016)

Thank you everyone.
Finally I received my grant today.
Time frame
22nd April applied for visa
27th may co contacted me for form 1221
19th Aug visa granted.:second:


----------



## Shoji (Feb 16, 2016)

Congrats mate when u r planing to travel and what's the last date to entree Australia on your grant 
And which city u r planning to go 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gurleeng. (Jul 7, 2016)

Shoji said:


> Congrats mate when u r planing to travel and what's the last date to entree Australia on your grant
> And which city u r planning to go
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Can enter till 26 April 2017.
Flying on 7 Sep 2016
Melbourne.
Thanks mate


----------



## Shoji (Feb 16, 2016)

Good luck for your future update me with your contact details plxxx I m planning to fly in October 2016


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## khanaamer86 (Jan 5, 2016)

gurleeng. said:


> Can enter till 26 April 2017.
> Flying on 7 Sep 2016
> Melbourne.
> Thanks mate


Hey Hi gurleen,

I will be travelling to Melbourne on 10th September.. Any luck with accomodation?

I have been trying to look for accomodation through Gumtree, but till now found no luck.... have you found a place, or are still searching?


----------



## bilalab89 (May 4, 2016)

Hi,
I am also travelling on 21st of September to Melbourne. I thinks its a bit hard to find accommodation from abroad, but once you land their it will be much easier


----------



## Eldarin (Aug 7, 2016)

teoman said:


> For sure! let me know your email address so that we can start  cuz I havent used any agency to get a visa and applied individually which is very rare in Turkey as you know. Please notice following info Bro and all dear members who helped me a lot on this form;
> 
> First lodgement 19th July 2016
> First contact 8th August 2016 (asked military discharge certificate and letter of completion)
> ...


My e-mail adress is <*SNIP*> you can send me an e-mail and we can start talking 

*Please don't post personal information - see Rule 4: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/general-expat-discussions/2397-forum-rules.html kaju/moderator*


----------



## Eldarin (Aug 7, 2016)

teoman said:


> For sure! let me know your email address so that we can start  cuz I havent used any agency to get a visa and applied individually which is very rare in Turkey as you know. Please notice following info Bro and all dear members who helped me a lot on this form;
> 
> First lodgement 19th July 2016
> First contact 8th August 2016 (asked military discharge certificate and letter of completion)
> ...


Oh apparently sharing personal information is restricted on forum and I didn't know that. I'll try to send a private message to you and I'll send my contact details. And I'm really happy for you that you have your visa now!


----------



## Eldarin (Aug 7, 2016)

teoman said:


> For sure! let me know your email address so that we can start  cuz I havent used any agency to get a visa and applied individually which is very rare in Turkey as you know. Please notice following info Bro and all dear members who helped me a lot on this form;
> 
> First lodgement 19th July 2016
> First contact 8th August 2016 (asked military discharge certificate and letter of completion)
> ...


In case of I can't reach to you, how did you manage to get letter of completion since our universities provide only degree(diploma belgesi) and transcript. Did you ask dean or rector personally? And did you translate your letter of completion, diploma and discharge papers to English?

Thank you!


----------



## Dnyjsph (Aug 15, 2016)

Hi mate, CO asked me also to submit Form 1221. Y is it asked so?? Will the visa be delayed??


----------



## Dnyjsph (Aug 15, 2016)

gurleeng. said:


> Thank you everyone.
> Finally I received my grant today.
> Time frame
> 22nd April applied for visa
> ...





Hi, 
Y this form 1221 is asked?? Will the visa gets delayed if the CO asks for form 1221.


----------



## khanaamer86 (Jan 5, 2016)

bilalab89 said:


> Hi,
> I am also travelling on 21st of September to Melbourne. I thinks its a bit hard to find accommodation from abroad, but once you land their it will be much easier


yes buddy, that i have found out the hard way.... gumtree hasn't been of much help to me, but i put an ad on craigslist, and i have got some responses.... 

I was hoping to have a place to move in ready prior to arriving, but that doesnt seems the case as of now... guess will book an room thru airbnb and then look for rooms once i am there..

Have you got any luck with room search? where do you plan to stay?


----------



## khanaamer86 (Jan 5, 2016)

Dnyjsph said:


> Hi,
> Y this form 1221 is asked?? Will the visa gets delayed if the CO asks for form 1221.


Hey hi mate,

Why did they ask 1221? well thats a difficult question, even i was asked for the form 1221 and a letter from the university once CO contacted me... i provided the letter, and within 3 days i got my visa grant...

So answer to your second query is, it does not delay your process, considering all your documents are in place... 

just provide the 1221, and relax. Looking at the speed at which the immi authorities are clearing the visas, i dont think you would be facing any delays. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Nasyr (Dec 29, 2015)

bilalab89 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am also travelling on 21st of September to Melbourne. I thinks its a bit hard to find accommodation from abroad, but once you land their it will be much easier




Don't worry bro, its easy with gumtree. If you want anyplace to crash for a week. Let me know =)


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dnyjsph (Aug 15, 2016)

Thanks mate. I have shown employment for one year. So, Is this the cause for delay? Do they verify the employment details??


----------



## desperateME (Aug 19, 2016)

Dnyjsph said:


> Hi,
> Y this form 1221 is asked?? Will the visa gets delayed if the CO asks for form 1221.


It's a requirement like the form 80. You should upload it as soon as possible. If you haven't submitted any other mandatory documents please upload it, don't wait for the CO to be asked about it. It will help you to get the visa quickly. Hope that helps.


----------



## desperateME (Aug 19, 2016)

Dnyjsph said:


> Thanks mate. I have shown employment for one year. So, Is this the cause for delay? Do they verify the employment details??


I don't think so DIBP verifies employment details for this visa. I didn't mention my employment details, but I got the visa. In this visa I guess they only care about your institution. Thats all  Don't worry about it.


----------



## Dnyjsph (Aug 15, 2016)

I don't think so DIBP verifies employment details for this visa. I didn't mention my employment details, but I got the visa. In this visa I guess they only care about your institution. Thats all







Don't worry about it.[/QUOTE]

Thanks mate. I and my friend applied on the same date and got the same CO . My friend got his visa quickly. The only difference I and my friend had is the employment. That's y am asking that whether employment problem occurs for this visa??


----------



## Dnyjsph (Aug 15, 2016)

Hello
I and my friend applied on the same date and got the same CO . My friend got his visa quickly. The only difference I and my friend had is the employment. That's y am asking that whether employment problem occurs for this visa??


----------



## teoman (Aug 8, 2016)

Eldarin said:


> In case of I can't reach to you, how did you manage to get letter of completion since our universities provide only degree(diploma belgesi) and transcript. Did you ask dean or rector personally? And did you translate your letter of completion, diploma and discharge papers to English?
> 
> Thank you!


Hello mate ! 
I, first, prepared an English draft for this letter and brought it to Rectorship. First they didnt accepted cuz most of them don't speak English. Then they directed me to a Dean's secretary who knows English and she asked for some corrections. After the corrections they wrote it down once again to our universities official paper. Then the dean accepted it and signed it. I am waiting from you a PM


----------



## bilalab89 (May 4, 2016)

Nasyr said:


> Don't worry bro, its easy with gumtree. If you want anyplace to crash for a week. Let me know =)
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hey Nasser bro How are you. Yasir bhai told me that u already left for Australia. Hope you are having a good time. Inshallah i will let you know but for know i will be staying with my cousin. Thank you very much for your kind offer bro.


----------



## bilalab89 (May 4, 2016)

khanaamer86 said:


> yes buddy, that i have found out the hard way.... gumtree hasn't been of much help to me, but i put an ad on craigslist, and i have got some responses....
> 
> I was hoping to have a place to move in ready prior to arriving, but that doesnt seems the case as of now... guess will book an room thru airbnb and then look for rooms once i am there..
> 
> Have you got any luck with room search? where do you plan to stay?


Yea bro . my cousin is in Melbourne so i will be staying with him for some time


----------



## khanaamer86 (Jan 5, 2016)

bilalab89 said:


> Yea bro . my cousin is in Melbourne so i will be staying with him for some time


Good for you mate.... 

House hunting is proving so difficult for me, i dont what will happen with job hunting 

but anyways, hope to catch you in melbourne... do get in touch once u arrive...


----------



## khanaamer86 (Jan 5, 2016)

Nasyr said:


> Don't worry bro, its easy with gumtree. If you want anyplace to crash for a week. Let me know =)
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hey hi mate...

Bilal has his accommodation sorted out, but you can help your other brother 

Any tips/pointers/persons to contact you know of, who're looking for roomies. Please drop me a msg in my inbox if you know of someone.

Gumtree has been a big disappointment for me, have messaged to at least a hundred ppl, not a single person bothered to reply. I was expecting atleast a no from them.

But anyways, do let me know if you happen to know of someone looking for roomies.

regards
Aamer


----------



## bilalab89 (May 4, 2016)

khanaamer86 said:


> Good for you mate....
> 
> House hunting is proving so difficult for me, i dont what will happen with job hunting
> 
> but anyways, hope to catch you in melbourne... do get in touch once u arrive...


when are you travelling bro?. Inshallah will sort something out if you are arriving after 21st. if not i believe nasser bhai will help u out. and yea do stay in touch since we all are going to Melbourne.


----------



## Shoji (Feb 16, 2016)

Guys 
Anyone going Sydney end of October on the visa 476 
Update me plxxx 
Thanks in advance 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## khanaamer86 (Jan 5, 2016)

bilalab89 said:


> when are you travelling bro?. Inshallah will sort something out if you are arriving after 21st. if not i believe nasser bhai will help u out. and yea do stay in touch since we all are going to Melbourne.



I will be reaching melbourne on 10th September.

I will PM you my contact no once i get one. Will definitely get in touch.


----------



## persianmj (Aug 11, 2016)

*Visa 476*

Dear friends at expat forum 

I read your valuable experiences in the last few pages, I lodged my application for 476 on Aug 20th 2016,I was wondering if anyone could give me any hints. 

My tourist visa application was rejected around 18 months ago, do you guys think that will have a significant impact on the new visa procedure?

I hold a master degree in Naval Architecture and Ocean Engineering from a listed University in China. 
Age less than 31 and recently graduated. 
Ielts : O.A 6.5 

I lodged every document in the checklist including form 1221 and form 80. 
All the documents are either in English and certified true copy or been translated by an accredited translation company and then certified true copy. 

Since the date that I lodged the application , the status is still "received".

Hope you all get your visas asap :fingerscrossed:.

:noidea::noidea:


----------



## Dnyjsph (Aug 15, 2016)

Friends I am bit confused?? 
Is there anyone who applied with employment details in visa476? If yes? How long it will take for the visa to be processed?? I lodged visa 476 in August11.
Does employment has any importance in this visa?? 
Please do reply for my query. 
Thanks in advance


----------



## ilyas cagatay (Aug 27, 2016)

hello teoman, I have just found this forum and I have heaps of questions about applied indivially. can I ask you some questions and get some hints from you?



teoman said:


> For sure! let me know your email address so that we can start  cuz I havent used any agency to get a visa and applied individually which is very rare in Turkey as you know. Please notice following info Bro and all dear members who helped me a lot on this form;
> 
> First lodgement 19th July 2016
> First contact 8th August 2016 (asked military discharge certificate and letter of completion)
> ...


----------



## gurleeng. (Jul 7, 2016)

Dnyjsph said:


> Friends I am bit confused??
> Is there anyone who applied with employment details in visa476? If yes? How long it will take for the visa to be processed?? I lodged visa 476 in August11.
> Does employment has any importance in this visa??
> Please do reply for my query.
> Thanks in advance


Nope there won't be any employment verification as this is not a requirement for this visa.
Within 4 month you should get your visa.


----------



## gurleeng. (Jul 7, 2016)

Still no room landing on 12sep Melbourne. Friends plz can anyone help me.


----------



## Dnyjsph (Aug 15, 2016)

Thanks a lot gurleeng.


----------



## tovra (Aug 28, 2016)

*Visa 476*

Hey mates!! I just found out about this forum and really appreciated!!

I have a few questions about that visa also. I am going to apply for it online and as a personal! no agency I mean. 

So, I am planing to apply for 476 and tourist visa together. Can I do that ?? I mean I am going to lodge the applications from Turkey. and I got rejected from the tourist visa due to the lack of documents. Is it going to affect my applications?


----------



## KennyP (Jul 20, 2016)

tovra said:


> Hey mates!! I just found out about this forum and really appreciated!!
> 
> I have a few questions about that visa also. I am going to apply for it online and as a personal! no agency I mean.
> 
> So, I am planing to apply for 476 and tourist visa together. Can I do that ?? I mean I am going to lodge the applications from Turkey. and I got rejected from the tourist visa due to the lack of documents. Is it going to affect my applications?


It should not.


----------



## maher000 (Jul 3, 2016)

Hello everyone 
I would like to ask you about my situation..

I applied for 476 on 5th of March and till now I didn't receive anything from my CO, it has been 6 months since I applied and so far I am still waiting to complete the 7 months. My CO contacted me on 29th of April requesting more documents and on 5th of May I submitted everything and since then I didn't hear from my CO even though I sent 2 emails to request for my application status but no one reply to my emails.
Any idea about this situation and what should I do if the 7 months passed and I didn't receive anything from my CO? I am really confused and I am waiting for long time for my visa but still nothing so far.

Please everyone help me with your thoughts and suggestions.


----------



## Shoji (Feb 16, 2016)

Any updates mate..... mehar000


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## maher000 (Jul 3, 2016)

Shoji said:


> Any updates mate..... mehar000
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


not really... still waiting !!!
and no one give any suggestions...
What about your case Shoji???


----------



## Shoji (Feb 16, 2016)

My timeline: 
Application login: 21-6-16
Co allocated: 11-7-16
Documents submitted: 15-6-16
Visa granted: 18-8-16 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## maher000 (Jul 3, 2016)

Shoji said:


> My timeline:
> Application login: 21-6-16
> Co allocated: 11-7-16
> Documents submitted: 15-6-16
> ...


that was fast for you !! congratulation 
do you have any idea why mine took so long ? and any suggestions if the 7 months pass and I didn't get any reply from them??


----------



## Shoji (Feb 16, 2016)

U r the first one that your application took 7 months email them and ask y that's going on Bcz my other friends applied and they got their visa within 5 months maximum 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## maher000 (Jul 3, 2016)

Shoji said:


> U r the first one that your application took 7 months email them and ask y that's going on Bcz my other friends applied and they got their visa within 5 months maximum
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I sent 2 emails before but they didn't reply to me because the period was less than 7 months but by end of September it will became 7 months so after that I will email them and I hope they reply to me that time.


----------



## KennyP (Jul 20, 2016)

maher000 said:


> I sent 2 emails before but they didn't reply to me because the period was less than 7 months but by end of September it will became 7 months so after that I will email them and I hope they reply to me that time.


It's alright to wait for 7 or more months, that will give you a later entry date. But not good if you really want to come here right away.

My 476 just expired 12 days ago, yes the 1.5 years. (


----------



## maher000 (Jul 3, 2016)

well, I am just waiting my visa to enter Australia and start to work. Another 3 weeks to complete the 7 months.
I don't know why it took so long !!!


----------



## Shoji (Feb 16, 2016)

What's the option to stay in Australia after visa 476 as your visa has been expired 12 days ago KennyP


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KennyP (Jul 20, 2016)

Shoji said:


> What's the option to stay in Australia after visa 476 as your visa has been expired 12 days ago KennyP
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I failed to get PR as Engineers Australia rejected my claim of 1 year work experience inside Australia thus I was short for points in PR application. I did apply for Student Visa, I'll be on this visa temporarily, hoping I can increase my points and apply for PR right away. 

But for all 476 holders, aim for PR right away as soon as you find a job. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## KennyP (Jul 20, 2016)

DINOK said:


> Dear All,
> 
> Refuse for Retain of Right to Residence.
> I have a big time stress, divorce after more then three years married, no childer, when I apply for Retain Right home office refuse,
> ...


This sounds complicated and even if I am in your situation I would just not rely on opinions, you might need to consult a MARA. Find someone who can give free consultation but if you still need to ask for more info, go consult for an hour or so. 

:fingerscrossed:


----------



## Shoji (Feb 16, 2016)

Is the professional year in Australia help to claim five points in the place of 1 year experience? KennyP


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KennyP (Jul 20, 2016)

Shoji said:


> Is the professional year in Australia help to claim five points in the place of 1 year experience? KennyP
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes it helps, but I think around 10k AUD? If you have the money then go for it. That's a huge amount though. :confused2:


----------



## Shoji (Feb 16, 2016)

Which city u in Australia 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KennyP (Jul 20, 2016)

Shoji said:


> Which city u in Australia
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sydney. :juggle:


----------



## Shoji (Feb 16, 2016)

I'm coming in October I will contact u kennyp


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## persianmj (Aug 11, 2016)

persianmj said:


> Dear friends at expat forum
> 
> I read your valuable experiences in the last few pages, I lodged my application for 476 on Aug 20th 2016,I was wondering if anyone could give me any hints.
> 
> ...






Didnt get any replies, but anyways:

Lodge: 20 Aug 2016 
CO Contact : 08 Sep 2016
476 Visa Grant : 13 Sep 2016 

24 days and 15 working days. Yay


----------



## persianmj (Aug 11, 2016)

Shoji said:


> Is the professional year in Australia help to claim five points in the place of 1 year experience? KennyP
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes, you can do professional year and that will get you 5 points. lane:


----------



## persianmj (Aug 11, 2016)

KennyP said:


> I failed to get PR as Engineers Australia rejected my claim of 1 year work experience inside Australia thus I was short for points in PR application. I did apply for Student Visa, I'll be on this visa temporarily, hoping I can increase my points and apply for PR right away.
> 
> But for all 476 holders, aim for PR right away as soon as you find a job. :fingerscrossed:


Do you know why EA rejected your job experience ？
Was it related to your occupation?


----------



## KennyP (Jul 20, 2016)

persianmj said:


> Do you know why EA rejected your job experience ？
> Was it related to your occupation?


They claim I am paid lower than what an Engineer should receive.


----------



## Shoji (Feb 16, 2016)

What type of job u did and what occupation u nominate in KennyP


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KennyP (Jul 20, 2016)

Shoji said:


> What type of job u did and what occupation u nominate in KennyP
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Supply Planner under Industrial Eng'g :clock:


----------



## Shoji (Feb 16, 2016)

Any idea about NSW state nomination I mean what about minimum points for engineers to get NSW nomination. Which engineering occupation has highest nomination in the year 2015-2016. KennyP 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KennyP (Jul 20, 2016)

Shoji said:


> Any idea about NSW state nomination I mean what about minimum points for engineers to get NSW nomination. Which engineering occupation has highest nomination in the year 2015-2016. KennyP
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Not sure of occupation, min is 55+5 but no idea when or how many invites


----------



## Shoji (Feb 16, 2016)

As u said u r on student visa after visa 476 and u will cover the remaining points to apply for PR so in that u will go for ielts/PTE 8 each during your student visa to get 20 points kennyP


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KennyP (Jul 20, 2016)

Shoji said:


> As u said u r on student visa after visa 476 and u will cover the remaining points to apply for PR so in that u will go for ielts/PTE 8 each during your student visa to get 20 points kennyP
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I dunno, i had taken PTE more than 5 times, could not crack 79+ damn it.


----------



## Shoji (Feb 16, 2016)

Wish u all the best for your coming future ahead 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KennyP (Jul 20, 2016)

Shoji said:


> Wish u all the best for your coming future ahead
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks mate.


----------



## kaju (Oct 31, 2011)

DINOK said:


> Dear All,
> 
> Refuse for Retain of Right to Residence.
> I have a big time stress, divorce after more then three years married, no childer, when I apply for Retain Right home office refuse,
> ...


*Please re-post your message on the UK forum, not here. kaju/moderator*


----------



## Sami00 (Jul 31, 2016)

Hey guys,
I've started filling out the application and hit a bump. My parents and I have lived in the UAE for my whole life. But my parents came back around 2015 and I came back last year. Now in the two sections where I have mention details if I stayed in a different country for more than 3 months and 12 months, do I put the same info for both? That I stayed in the UAE for around 15 years?? Im attaching the screenshot of the parts. Please help. Thanks


----------



## samantha_2004 (Oct 6, 2016)

Hi All,
Anyone has an idea about the current processing time?
I submitted my application on 25 September, and I haven't been contacted by CO.
Anyone in a similar status?


----------



## maher000 (Jul 3, 2016)

samantha_2004 said:


> Hi All,
> Anyone has an idea about the current processing time?
> I submitted my application on 25 September, and I haven't been contacted by CO.
> Anyone in a similar status?


I submitted my application since 5th March and still nothing yet but I have been contacted by my case officer asking for additional documents.
Processing time is different from one to other but I can see that you are from china so I guess it won't be more than 2-3 months


----------



## samantha_2004 (Oct 6, 2016)

maher000 said:


> I submitted my application since 5th March and still nothing yet but I have been contacted by my case officer asking for additional documents.
> Processing time is different from one to other but I can see that you are from china so I guess it won't be more than 2-3 months


Hi maher000,
When did your CO contact you? 
So you've been waiting for 7 months...Did you email your case officer for updates?


----------



## maher000 (Jul 3, 2016)

samantha_2004 said:


> Hi maher000,
> When did your CO contact you?
> So you've been waiting for 7 months...Did you email your case officer for updates?


he contacted me after 2 months from submitting my application.
I sent an email 2 weeks ago and I got a reply that my application still in process and they will assess it as fast as they can (typical reply for everyone).
I start to lose hope lol


----------



## samantha_2004 (Oct 6, 2016)

maher000 said:


> he contacted me after 2 months from submitting my application.
> I sent an email 2 weeks ago and I got a reply that my application still in process and they will assess it as fast as they can (typical reply for everyone).
> I start to lose hope lol


Don't...

I saw someone got his grant after more than 7 months' waiting in previous posts. Not sure if it's 8 months or 10 months. 
As long as you meet their requirements, I think you will get it, sooner or later.
:fingerscrossed:


----------



## Sami00 (Jul 31, 2016)

Hey, 
From what I've read in other posts is that the CO replies come a little late as holiday season approaches.
Btw can you gimme some info on form 47a and 80. Like when do we need it and submit it.
Thanks!!


----------



## samantha_2004 (Oct 6, 2016)

Sami00 said:


> Hey,
> From what I've read in other posts is that the CO replies come a little late as holiday season approaches.
> Btw can you gimme some info on form 47a and 80. Like when do we need it and submit it.
> Thanks!!


I think it's better to submit form 80 when you apply it. 
I am applying for myself, so I have no idea about form 47a.


----------



## Sami00 (Jul 31, 2016)

I submitted mine this week bte. Did you submit your form 80 with your online application or separately by post? And if its by post then what's the mailing address??


----------



## samantha_2004 (Oct 6, 2016)

Sami00 said:


> I submitted mine this week bte. Did you submit your form 80 with your online application or separately by post? And if its by post then what's the mailing address??


I submitted all of my materials through the online system.


----------



## Kmoor (Oct 12, 2016)

hi guys, I don't know why it took so long nowadays for 476 ...
when I applied for it on Jul 2014 ... it took exactly month and half to receive the grant ...
I guess now it takes longer because no invitation needed and the requirements isn't tough specially for fresh graduates guys .. 

All the best for all of u


----------



## catchdwind (May 4, 2016)

Sami00 said:


> I submitted mine this week bte. Did you submit your form 80 with your online application or separately by post? And if its by post then what's the mailing address??


You do not submit Form 80 DURING your Online Application; you submit it after.

Once you've paid the visa fees and successfully submitted your Online Application, Logon to your Immi Account and select your Application. Then, click on your name at the left side of the screen. That will open a list of documents you can upload: Birth Certificate, Trave document (Passport), Passport Photo, Qualifications certificates and Transcripts, Form 80, Medical Certificate (Polio), Police Character Certificate, etc.

If you upload all documents before a CO is assigned to your case (application), you are likely to receive direct decision on your visa rather than the usual request for additional documents.


----------



## Ankur1989 (Oct 17, 2016)

Hi guys, I have to apply for the visa 476 online, anyone can help me with the documents? I have ielts score for a bit more than 2 years, is it valid or not?


----------



## stalwart99 (Aug 26, 2016)

Badenugba said:


> Is there anybody that applied in august, i applied July 31, all documents uploaded but not yet any response from a CO


Have you gotten your visa?


----------



## zaryab (Oct 28, 2016)

*I'm in a similar situation*



samantha_2004 said:


> Hi All,
> Anyone has an idea about the current processing time?
> I submitted my application on 25 September, and I haven't been contacted by CO.
> Anyone in a similar status?


Hi Samantha, 
I have applied on 27th September, after the submission, my immi account panel updated and showed "Attach Documents" link, after a week another link popped up saying "Health Assessment". First, I uploaded all my documents including PCC, degrees, Form 80, Birth Certificate, Literally everthing. Then I went to local clinic affiliated with Australian Immigration Department for the Health Assessment, it was successful. Now, I am just waiting for the CO to be assigned. Thanks.

I have a question about the "Proof of Health Insurance", what do I need to do for that ?

Regards,
Zaryab


----------



## stalwart99 (Aug 26, 2016)

zaryab said:


> Hi Samantha,
> I have applied on 27th September, after the submission, my immi account panel updated and showed "Attach Documents" link, after a week another link popped up saying "Health Assessment". First, I uploaded all my documents including PCC, degrees, Form 80, Birth Certificate, Literally everthing. Then I went to local clinic affiliated with Australian Immigration Department for the Health Assessment, it was successful. Now, I am just waiting for the CO to be assigned. Thanks.
> 
> I have a question about the "Proof of Health Insurance", what do I need to do for that ?
> ...


I submitted my application on 13th October. I did not attach any proof of health insurance. My friends who got the visa recently did not upload anything of such.


----------



## zaryab (Oct 28, 2016)

*Health Assessment*



stalwart99 said:


> I submitted my application on 13th October. I did not attach any proof of health insurance. My friends who got the visa recently did not upload anything of such.


Hi,
When I was applying, they asked whether I have previously taken a health test or not, if so then write the HAP ID number. As I didn't take the test before so I selected "NO". After 2 weeks of lodgement, they assigned me a HAP ID number and I had to take a full medical examination, after clearance it showed "Health Assesment Cleared- No further Action required". 

I also have a question about passport size photographs. How should I upload them, and what should be the size, whether they want a scanned photo file or a file of my photo ?

Thanks


----------



## stalwart99 (Aug 26, 2016)

zaryab said:


> Hi,
> When I was applying, they asked whether I have previously taken a health test or not, if so then write the HAP ID number. As I didn't take the test before so I selected "NO". After 2 weeks of lodgement, they assigned me a HAP ID number and I had to take a full medical examination, after clearance it showed "Health Assesment Cleared- No further Action required".
> 
> I also have a question about passport size photographs. How should I upload them, and what should be the size, whether they want a scanned photo file or a file of my photo ?
> ...


The photo requirement is stated thus on immi website "Provide a recent passport photograph (45mm x 35mm). This should be of the head and shoulders only, and should show the person facing the camera, against a plain background and must be less than six months old. Print the name of the person on the back of the photograph.​"

You can then proceed to upload the scanned copy of the passport photograph in JPEG format.


----------



## zaryab (Oct 28, 2016)

stalwart99 said:


> The photo requirement is stated thus on immi website "Provide a recent passport photograph (45mm x 35mm). This should be of the head and shoulders only, and should show the person facing the camera, against a plain background and must be less than six months old. Print the name of the person on the back of the photograph.​"
> 
> You can then proceed to upload the scanned copy of the passport photograph in JPEG format.


Hi, 
Do I need to upload both front and back(with name printed on it) of the photo ? and before uploading do I need to crop it ?

Thanks


----------



## stalwart99 (Aug 26, 2016)

zaryab said:


> Hi,
> Do I need to upload both front and back(with name printed on it) of the photo ? and before uploading do I need to crop it ?
> 
> Thanks


You just need to upload the front side of the photo that shows your face, head and shoulder. Dont forget the dimension i gave you earlier.


----------



## catchdwind (May 4, 2016)

Ankur1989 said:


> Hi guys, I have to apply for the visa 476 online, anyone can help me with the documents? I have ielts score for a bit more than 2 years, is it valid or not?


You're fine. For this purpose, your English certificates are valid fr 3yrs.


----------



## zaryab (Oct 28, 2016)

*Form 80*



stalwart99 said:


> You just need to upload the front side of the photo that shows your face, head and shoulder. Dont forget the dimension i gave you earlier.



Hi Stalwart99,

I have a question about form 80, I have already filled it up on computer and now want to take a printout for signatures. I know the process that I will have to rescan it and upload it. My question is that I don't have a colour printer , Is it OK to print it in Black and White and then Sign it and upload it ?

Thanks


----------



## Ankur1989 (Oct 17, 2016)

Hi guys,
I was in UK for approx 2 years, do I need Police Character Certificate from UK, if yes, how can I get that? Please reply somebody.
Thanks


----------



## soliman88 (Sep 11, 2016)

Ankur1989 said:


> Hi guys,
> I was in UK for approx 2 years, do I need Police Character Certificate from UK, if yes, how can I get that? Please reply somebody.
> Thanks


Yes you need to, apply there

https://www.acro.police.uk/police_certificates.aspx


----------



## Ankur1989 (Oct 17, 2016)

Hi guys, thanks for reply. How can I get to know that my institution is recognised?


----------



## zaryab (Oct 28, 2016)

*Thanks*

Hi Everyone,
First of all, I'd like to thank everyone in this forum for sharing their experiences. This is an excellent forum and helped me a lot with my application. My visa has been granted today. No CO was assigned to me. The status remained on "Received" and I was granted visa directly. If anyone has a confusion or a query, don't hesitate to contact me as I have been through this process now. Once again thanks a lot to the awesome people on this forum.:violin::violin:

*Date applied: 27-Sep-2016
Initial Document Submission: 06-Oct-2016
PCC and health: 21-Oct-2016
Form 80 and Photograph: 01-Nov-2016
Grant: 01-Nov-2016*

Regards,
Zaryab


----------



## stalwart99 (Aug 26, 2016)

zaryab said:


> Hi Everyone,
> First of all, I'd like to thank everyone in this forum for sharing their experiences. This is an excellent forum and helped me a lot with my application. My visa has been granted today. No CO was assigned to me. The status remained on "Received" and I was granted visa directly. If anyone has a confusion or a query, don't hesitate to contact me as I have been through this process now. Once again thanks a lot to the awesome people on this forum.:violin::violin:
> 
> *Date applied: 27-Sep-2016
> ...


This is a cheerful news, Congratulations friend.


----------



## stalwart99 (Aug 26, 2016)

Ankur1989 said:


> Hi guys, thanks for reply. How can I get to know that my institution is recognised?


what institution did you attend?


----------



## Ankur1989 (Oct 17, 2016)

stalwart99 said:


> Ankur1989 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi guys, thanks for reply. How can I get to know that my institution is recognised?
> ...


It's Anglia Ruskin University, UK.


----------



## stalwart99 (Aug 26, 2016)

Ankur1989 said:


> It's Anglia Ruskin University, UK.


what did you study and when did you finish?


----------



## Manikandan Ponraj (Nov 3, 2016)

Hi Friends,

I'm new to this forum. This is my first post requesting for clarification on Health insurance and Form 80. I'm applying from India.

1. is evidence of heath insurance mandatory? 
2. in form 80, Part H Q#24 Are you applying for a temporary visa? YES sould be my answer? if so how to predict details of proposed final departure from Australia?

Anybody's reply to my questions will be highly appreciated.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Ankur1989 (Oct 17, 2016)

stalwart99 said:


> Ankur1989 said:
> 
> 
> > It's Anglia Ruskin University, UK.
> ...


MSc in construction project management and it's finished in this August.


----------



## stalwart99 (Aug 26, 2016)

Ankur1989 said:


> stalwart99 said:
> 
> 
> > Ankur1989 said:
> ...


I am afraid what you studied is not an engineering course. The accrediting body is not institute of engineering technology (IET). I will suggest you tryout the PR for your relevant field of expertise.


----------



## Ankur1989 (Oct 17, 2016)

stalwart99 said:


> Ankur1989 said:
> 
> 
> > stalwart99 said:
> ...


Can you please suggest me who can apply for PR?


----------



## Kmoor (Oct 12, 2016)

Ankur1989 said:


> stalwart99 said:
> 
> 
> > Ankur1989 said:
> ...


If u can proof it's master in Civil engineering then u may be eligible for SC476 ... otherwise search 189 and 190 visas for direct pathways of permanent residency...


----------



## samantha_2004 (Oct 6, 2016)

Hi Everyone, 
Just to update my status..
I got contacted by a case officer named Mark on 2th November, asking for Form 1221, resume and research thesis summary. 
I applied for this visa on 23th September. 

Does anyone know what they are looking for on Form 1221 and resume? Seems to me the contents are already filled out in Form 80 and the on line application form.


----------



## samantha_2004 (Oct 6, 2016)

Actually I realized I was not eligible for VISA 476 after I submitted my application because my program is not included in Washington Accord. All the programs listed in Washington Accord in my university are bachelor programs, but mine is a PhD program. 
Just when I was thinking about canceling my application I got contacted by CO.


----------



## stalwart99 (Aug 26, 2016)

What was your program of study and has a final decision been made as regards your application?


----------



## samantha_2004 (Oct 6, 2016)

stalwart99 said:


> What was your program of study and has a final decision been made as regards your application?


It's environmental engineering. Not yet, I just uploaded the additional documents yesterday.


----------



## stalwart99 (Aug 26, 2016)

samantha_2004 said:


> Actually I realized I was not eligible for VISA 476 after I submitted my application because my program is not included in Washington Accord. All the programs listed in Washington Accord in my university are bachelor programs, but mine is a PhD program.
> Just when I was thinking about canceling my application I got contacted by CO.





samantha_2004 said:


> stalwart99 said:
> 
> 
> > What was your program of study and has a final decision been made as regards your application?
> ...


I have a feeling you will be granted the visa. Just remain calm.


----------



## samantha_2004 (Oct 6, 2016)

stalwart99 said:


> I have a feeling you will be granted the visa. Just remain calm.


Thank you!Hope so. :fingerscrossed:
I thought I would receive a direct rejection, but the sign is positive for now.


----------



## stalwart99 (Aug 26, 2016)

samantha_2004 said:


> stalwart99 said:
> 
> 
> > I have a feeling you will be granted the visa. Just remain calm.
> ...


Yes, the signs are positive. Let me know when you are granted the visa.


----------



## sbmk (Oct 14, 2016)

Hi Zaryab,

Congrats man ! I would like to know few things. 

1.Can we upload health and PCC without CO asking for it?
2.Form 80 is mandatory for everyone who is applying for this visa even though PCC is submitted ?
3. Visa grant will be sent to the registered email ID or it will show up inside the immi account?

Please clarify my doubts.


----------



## jev1 (Oct 15, 2016)

Hi Guys,

I have a 3Yr Degree from University of Sunderland UK and I graduated last year. Just wanted to whether we have to provide any relevant Experience along with the 476 application?


----------



## stalwart99 (Aug 26, 2016)

jev1 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I have a 3Yr Degree from University of Sunderland UK and I graduated last year. Just wanted to whether we have to provide any relevant Experience along with the 476 application?


No work experience is required. Very straightforward.


----------



## Ankur1989 (Oct 17, 2016)

Hello everyone,
How can I get the medical examination. And which type of medical I need for the 476 visa?
Thanks


----------



## stalwart99 (Aug 26, 2016)

Ankur1989 said:


> Hello everyone,
> How can I get the medical examination. And which type of medical I need for the 476 visa?
> Thanks


Once you submit your application, you will be directed to where your medical examination will be carried out with your HAP id that will come along with the medical information.


----------



## Chaitanyasohani (Apr 12, 2016)

SC 476 visa granted  
fees paid- 29 July
documents uploaded- 4 August
contact by CO for health, form 1221 and resume- 17 August
submitted health, form 1221 and resume- 7 September
contact by finalisation team for PCC- 29 September
submitted PCC- 11 October
Grant- 17 November

This forum has been incredibly helpful for the process. Thanks a lot!


----------



## samantha_2004 (Oct 6, 2016)

Chaitanyasohani said:


> SC 476 visa granted
> fees paid- 29 July
> documents uploaded- 4 August
> contact by CO for health, form 1221 and resume- 17 August
> ...


Congratulations!!
I noticed the first time you were contacted by CO and the second time you were contacted by finalisation team. Is there a difference?


----------



## Chaitanyasohani (Apr 12, 2016)

samantha_2004 said:


> Congratulations!!
> I noticed the first time you were contacted by CO and the second time you were contacted by finalisation team. Is there a difference?


Yes. The contact person was different. I had submitted all the documents requested by CO. Then I was contacted by finalisation team apologizing for not requesting PCC before and asking it to submit within 28 days.


----------



## Dnyjsph (Aug 15, 2016)

Hi mate, I got visa grant. I am planing to go to Sydney next month. One of my friend who is in Australia with the same visa told me that , if we do part time jobs we will not be eligible to do get PR under this VISA. So please do help me ... Thanks in advance...


----------



## samantha_2004 (Oct 6, 2016)

Dnyjsph said:


> Hi mate, I got visa grant. I am planing to go to Sydney next month. One of my friend who is in Australia with the same visa told me that , if we do part time jobs we will not be eligible to do get PR under this VISA. So please do help me ... Thanks in advance...


Congratulations!
If you have one year of full time experience in Australia, you can have 5 points for PR application. 

If you don't mind, could you please share your timeline of visa grant?
Thank you!


----------



## Sami00 (Jul 31, 2016)

Hey guys, i registered and payed on 10th Oct. And I've been uploading the docs. But I still haven't been contacted by the CO. I mailed them once and they said these few months they had many submissions and it will take some time. Anyone else faced similar situation? Also do i upload the PCC now or wait for the CO to contact me??


----------



## Ankur1989 (Oct 17, 2016)

Hi friends, how many bands do I require in IELTS test for visa 476. 
Thanks


----------



## Kmoor (Oct 12, 2016)

Dnyjsph said:


> Hi mate, I got visa grant. I am planing to go to Sydney next month. One of my friend who is in Australia with the same visa told me that , if we do part time jobs we will not be eligible to do get PR under this VISA. So please do help me ... Thanks in advance...


It doesn't matter.... 
If u completed the 60 points u will get the PR ... check 189 and 190 visa requirements...


----------



## Kmoor (Oct 12, 2016)

Ankur1989 said:


> Hi friends, how many bands do I require in IELTS test for visa 476.
> Thanks


Overall 6 with no band less than 5 ....


----------



## stalwart99 (Aug 26, 2016)

Sami00 said:


> Hey guys, i registered and payed on 10th Oct. And I've been uploading the docs. But I still haven't been contacted by the CO. I mailed them once and they said these few months they had many submissions and it will take some time. Anyone else faced similar situation? Also do i upload the PCC now or wait for the CO to contact me??


I submitted my application on 13th Oct. and uploaded all documents same day. I am yet to be contacted by CO too. Upload your PCC too.


----------



## Null_00 (Dec 9, 2016)

Hi guys,

I applied for the 476 visa on 12 October 2016 and uploaded all documents including PCC, I am still waiting to be contacted by a CO.
I have seen posted here before that the 7 months processing time for this visa is for applications made by paper and that the processing times for applications made online is 1-3 months. I contacted the visa office to confirm this but they neither confirmed or denied, and were quite unhelpful in their response. Does anyone know for sure what the processing times for online applications is, as it only states 7 months on their website?

Also, I am thinking that if the processing time for my application could potentially be 7 months, (which I really cannot wait) I might apply for a working holiday visa while I am waiting for the 476. Is it possible to apply for two visas at the same time. If so, when the 476 visa is granted will it come into effect immediately or would I have to leave Australia and re-enter, as I understand you are required to be outside the country when the visa is approved.

Apologies for the long post, any help/advice would be really appreciated!


----------



## catchdwind (May 4, 2016)

On your first query, in my opinion, there was no reason contacting the visa office. The timeframe was stated as 7 months, and your application is approximately 2 months which is still within the stated processing timeframe.

The time taken to process applications is case specific, and depends on a number of factors; the contents/details in your application and submitted documents, the time/season of the year you submitted your application, the CO attached to your case, etc. There are occasions where the visa is GRANTED directly even without a CO contacting the applicant, given that the application form was filled correctly and all required documents were uploaded in time. Also, depending on the number of applications received when you submitted yours, the processing may take a bit longer, which is why they gave such a long processing time to account for such. It's also observed that applications submitted November and December might spill over to the next year due to annual leave/Christmas holidays, which may result in shortage of staff to attend to applications. Finally, your CO may require details and additional documents that other CO may overlook. All these can contribute to the total time taken to process your application.

In my case, I applied in January and got the grant in March, it took almost 2 months. I know a friend whose grant came within a month. Another got his after just over 3 months. There is no specific time taken for all applications, but there should be no cause for alarm for as much as your application is still within the stated 7 months timeframe.

If you don't get the grant in the week commencing 12/12/2016, then you should expect it in January. This is because most offices will be closed for the Christmas holiday, and some may resume the second week of January. I think you should be more concerned about ensuring that you've submitted all the required information and document so that you'll receive a direct grant rather than being contacted by a CO for more details which will further delay the processing time.

For your second query, I'm not sure but I'll expect you can't hold more than one visa for the same country. Even if this is possible, you're better off with 476. So, just give it till the end of January before considering another option. I'm sure a decision must have been made on your application before then. Best wishes



Null_00 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I applied for the 476 visa on 12 October 2016 and uploaded all documents including PCC, I am still waiting to be contacted by a CO.
> I have seen posted here before that the 7 months processing time for this visa is for applications made by paper and that the processing times for applications made online is 1-3 months. I contacted the visa office to confirm this but they neither confirmed or denied, and were quite unhelpful in their response. Does anyone know for sure what the processing times for online applications is, as it only states 7 months on their website?
> ...


----------



## Null_00 (Dec 9, 2016)

Thank you for the info, I really appreciate your help.

Judging by people's processing times posted here in the past few months I was expecting to have been granted my visa by now, but I understand it's case specific and there are many variables.





catchdwind said:


> On your first query, in my opinion, there was no reason contacting the visa office. The timeframe was stated as 7 months, and your application is approximately 2 months which is still within the stated processing timeframe.
> 
> The time taken to process applications is case specific, and depends on a number of factors; the contents/details in your application and submitted documents, the time/season of the year you submitted your application, the CO attached to your case, etc. There are occasions where the visa is GRANTED directly even without a CO contacting the applicant, given that the application form was filled correctly and all required documents were uploaded in time. Also, depending on the number of applications received when you submitted yours, the processing may take a bit longer, which is why they gave such a long processing time to account for such. It's also observed that applications submitted November and December might spill over to the next year due to annual leave/Christmas holidays, which may result in shortage of staff to attend to applications. Finally, your CO may require details and additional documents that other CO may overlook. All these can contribute to the total time taken to process your application.
> 
> ...


----------



## Kazi.Rahman (Dec 16, 2016)

Hello Everyone ! Needed a help as i am thinking of applying for the 476 visa. I did my Bachelor in Industrial and Production Engineering from Bangladesh (4yrs Bsc). And later on Did my Msc from Coventry University UK in Engineering Project Management which ended in january 2016. Can i apply for the 476 visa ? My postgrad institution is recognised in Washington accord but the course isn't accredited by them. Does this visa require an accredited course or just an engineering degree from a recognised institution ?Thanks in advance.


----------



## Sami00 (Jul 31, 2016)

Your course needs to be accredited as well.


----------



## Kazi.Rahman (Dec 16, 2016)

*Any institution offering an Engineering qualification accredited under the Washingto​n Accord is a recognised institution.*

got this line from the border agency website. Are you 100% sure bro ?


----------



## Sami00 (Jul 31, 2016)

Not 100% and also you should check if your Msc. is in the list of majors. Btw, I saw another post of yours in the BD page, so make sure how many visas can you apply for at a time.


----------



## Kazi.Rahman (Dec 16, 2016)

Sami00 said:


> Not 100% and also you should check if your Msc. is in the list of majors. Btw, I saw another post of yours in the BD page, so make sure how many visas can you apply for at a time.


ya i am just checking my all options as i will be retaking my ielts. Missed out on extra 10 points as i had 7.5 on writing. anyway, where can i get the concrete info regarding the 476 visa?


----------



## Ankur1989 (Oct 17, 2016)

Hi guys, hope you guys doing well.
I am just stuck in between of the application. I need to know where I have to give the details of my family members such as accompanying members, non accompanying members or other family members. I'm applying alon my family members are not joining me. They are not applying for any visa. Please suggest me. 
Thanks in advance


----------



## Null_00 (Dec 9, 2016)

Hi Guys,
I had my visa granted today, my application timeline was as follows:

*12 Oct 2016: Paid fee & uploaded Academic transcript, letter of completion, passport, passport photo (jpg format) & birth certificate.
13 Oct 2016: Uploaded form 80 & PCC.
20 Dec 2016: Visa Grant*

Using the online health declaration form I was not required to submit a health check. I was not contacted by a CO during this time.
Thanks for all the help on this forum


----------



## stalwart99 (Aug 26, 2016)

Ankur1989 said:


> Hi guys, hope you guys doing well.
> I am just stuck in between of the application. I need to know where I have to give the details of my family members such as accompanying members, non accompanying members or other family members. I'm applying alon my family members are not joining me. They are not applying for any visa. Please suggest me.
> Thanks in advance


Form 80 will capture your family details.


----------



## stalwart99 (Aug 26, 2016)

Null_00 said:


> Hi Guys,
> I had my visa granted today, my application timeline was as follows:
> 
> *12 Oct 2016: Paid fee & uploaded Academic transcript, letter of completion, passport, passport photo (jpg format) & birth certificate.
> ...


Congrats. I also got my grant today.


----------



## Petto (Dec 20, 2016)

Hi guys, just quick question for those who have received it recently. What is the last date when you may enter Australia? Is it at least few months? Thank you.


----------



## fatalikos (Dec 19, 2016)

I applied at same time as you guys, October 10th. 
Unfortunately they got back to me asking for background check. Simce I have studied in America, I need to get FBI Identity History Summary, and that takes 12-14 weeks plus post time. They only gave me 28 days to respond with these documments, which i assume can be explained. I really wish I had gotten it today... :/


----------



## Ankur1989 (Oct 17, 2016)

Hi guys,
Do I need to provide my family details in any of these blanks such as accompanying, non accompanying or other family members. Please suggest me. 
Thank you very much.


----------



## stalwart99 (Aug 26, 2016)

Ankur1989 said:


> Hi guys,
> Do I need to provide my family details in any of these blanks such as accompanying, non accompanying or other family members. Please suggest me.
> Thank you very much.


Yes, you can include your family members in the form.


----------



## Ankur1989 (Oct 17, 2016)

I mean to ask where I have to give details of my family? Such as accompanying member, non accompanying member or other family member.
Thanks


----------



## Ankur1989 (Oct 17, 2016)

Hi guys 
In form 80 they are asking for "Give details of proposed final departure from Australia" how can I fill this? Can anyone suggest me please?
Thanks


----------



## stalwart99 (Aug 26, 2016)

Ankur1989 said:


> Hi guys
> In form 80 they are asking for "Give details of proposed final departure from Australia" how can I fill this? Can anyone suggest me please?
> Thanks


Add 18 months to the proposed date of arrival.


----------



## Ankur1989 (Oct 17, 2016)

Hi there,
But I'm not sure about the proposed date of arrival as well. Please suggest me what can I do else?
Thanks


----------



## stalwart99 (Aug 26, 2016)

Proposed date of arrival- 1st april,2017 
Proposed departure date- 1st october, 2018


----------



## deb2fast (Jan 3, 2017)

Hi all. I have a question regarding form 80. Do I have to print it out and fill with a pen, or can I just fill it directly on my laptop since its a pdf form.


----------



## stalwart99 (Aug 26, 2016)

deb2fast said:


> Hi all. I have a question regarding form 80. Do I have to print it out and fill with a pen, or can I just fill it directly on my laptop since its a pdf form.


Anyone of the two is fine. I actually filled mine with a pen.


----------



## Sanataj (Jan 6, 2017)

Is this visa assessed or granted respectively according to the date of submission? My friend submit his documents + PCC and all othet things on Oct 20 and here one of our friends said he/she submit his documents on Oct 12 and was granted on Dec 20, so my friend's visa might come within 5-6 days. Do you agree? It's been a long time!


----------



## emmanuel001 (Jan 6, 2017)

Hello people,
Does anyone know whether MSc Software Engineering an eligible engineering qualification for the Skilled—Recognised Graduate visa (subclass 476)? I MSc Software Engineering at the University of Southampton, a recognised institution and on the website of Engineering Council UK, the one year full-time MSc Software Engineering programme is listed among the programmes that are accredited for Chartered Engineer (CEng) registration but I just want to be sure whether the MSc programme is eligible or not. Anyone that knows, please kindly answer.


----------



## Sanataj (Jan 6, 2017)

Hello all,
Hasn't anyone got their grant yet?
(Just to increase hope!)


----------



## chummy.singh (Feb 3, 2016)

gurleeng. said:


> Thank you everyone.
> Finally I received my grant today.
> Time frame
> 22nd April applied for visa
> ...


hello dear

i have applied in the end of nov 2016
left with the medicals only
can you tell me how to get it done or its over CO..

thanks.


----------



## Sanataj (Jan 6, 2017)

chummy.singh said:


> gurleeng. said:
> 
> 
> > Thank you everyone.
> ...


Has your CO contacted you recently? 
I submitted on Nov 1 and CO has not yet contacted me at all!


----------



## chummy.singh (Feb 3, 2016)

Sanataj said:


> Has your CO contacted you recently?
> I submitted on Nov 1 and CO has not yet contacted me at all!


Not yet.


----------



## Mouz (Dec 28, 2016)

guys any news, did anyone get any response lately?


----------



## Sanataj (Jan 6, 2017)

Hi
My friend submitted on 20th Oct and yesterday (23rd Jan) CO contacted and asked for form 1221. I myself cannot estimate how long it would take for him to be granted the visa (


----------



## Sami00 (Jul 31, 2016)

So I finlly got my confirmation yesterday. Registered on October 10th, CO contacted on December 20 and visa confirmation on January 24.


----------



## Sanataj (Jan 6, 2017)

Sami00 said:


> So I finlly got my confirmation yesterday. Registered on October 10th, CO contacted on December 20 and visa confirmation on January 24.


Congratulation 
Did your CO ask for form 1221 as well?


----------



## Mouz (Dec 28, 2016)

Sami00 said:


> So I finlly got my confirmation yesterday. Registered on October 10th, CO contacted on December 20 and visa confirmation on January 24.


Congrats bro


----------



## Sami00 (Jul 31, 2016)

No, he didn't.


----------



## jaybya (Jan 27, 2017)

Applied my visa on 7 th October 2016
I was asked for 1221 form by CO on 29th November 2016
I have uploaded my form on the same day itself.... but still my "Application is in progress"
My toefl score expired in December 2016 (3 years). Will this affect my visa application????


----------



## Mouz (Dec 28, 2016)

jaybya said:


> Applied my visa on 7 th October 2016
> I was asked for 1221 form by CO on 29th November 2016
> I have uploaded my form on the same day itself.... but still my "Application is in progress"
> My toefl score expired in December 2016 (3 years). Will this affect my visa application????




No, it won't affect your application, because you applied before expiration date, so be cool bro


----------



## jaybya (Jan 27, 2017)

Mouz said:


> No, it won't affect your application, because you applied before expiration date, so be cool bro


thanks man


----------



## deb2fast (Jan 3, 2017)

Has anyone who applied in November or later heard from a CO?


----------



## Petto (Dec 20, 2016)

Request submitted: 30 Oct 2016 (all the documents uploaded within 2 weeks)
No communication until 27 Jan 2017 -> Visa granted.
lane:


----------



## Mouz (Dec 28, 2016)

Petto said:


> Request submitted: 30 Oct 2016 (all the documents uploaded within 2 weeks)
> No communication until 27 Jan 2017 -> Visa granted.
> lane:


Congrats man


----------



## Mouz (Dec 28, 2016)

If anyone else heard from a CO. please update us


----------



## chummy.singh (Feb 3, 2016)

Mouz said:


> No, it won't affect your application, because you applied before expiration date, so be cool bro


left with the medical examination only
can you tell me how to arrange for the same?


----------



## Mouz (Dec 28, 2016)

chummy.singh said:


> left with the medical examination only
> can you tell me how to arrange for the same?


If I'm not mistaken you are asking if you can arrange for your medical examination right?

If so, you cannot arrange for the medical exam. unless a CO asks you to.

you could've done the medical exam. prior to application submission, but, once you submit your application before a medical exam. you cannot do it without a request from a CO.


----------



## Sata93 (Feb 1, 2017)

Got my grant
Lodged: 1 Nov
Approved: 1 Feb
No CO contact
No health


----------



## jaybya (Jan 27, 2017)

deb2fast said:


> Has anyone who applied in November or later heard from a CO?


Any updates??


----------



## deb2fast (Jan 3, 2017)

I contacted the immigration department and was told that they're currently reviewing visas for 1st November.


----------



## deb2fast (Jan 3, 2017)

Sata93 said:


> Got my grant
> Lodged: 1 Nov
> Approved: 1 Feb
> No CO contact
> No health


congratulations mate.


----------



## deb2fast (Jan 3, 2017)

I contacted the immigration department and was told that they're currently reviewing visas for 1st November


----------



## Mouz (Dec 28, 2016)

deb2fast said:


> I contacted the immigration department and was told that they're currently reviewing visas for 1st November


when did you contact them?


----------



## deb2fast (Jan 3, 2017)

Mouz said:


> when did you contact them?


Thursday.


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

Form 80



> 24. Are you applying for a temporary visa?


The answer is Yes, but what did you guys put as *Departure date* ?

*City of departure* ?

*Give details of countries you will visit after your departure from Australia
(write ‘N/A’ if not applicable)* ?


----------



## Mouz (Dec 28, 2016)

visa lodged on 7/11/2016
visa grant on 7/2/2017
no CO contact


----------



## Guitarist (Jan 14, 2017)

Mouz said:


> visa lodged on 7/11/2016
> visa grant on 7/2/2017
> no CO contact


Have you uploaded the Medicals ? or didn't need one ?


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

Guitarist said:


> Have you uploaded the Medicals ? or didn't need one ?


You do medical by taking the Referral Letter. No need to upload anything regarding medical.


----------



## Guitarist (Jan 14, 2017)

zaback21 said:


> You do medical by taking the Referral Letter. No need to upload anything regarding medical.


Yes I have got the referral letter. Just wanted to know if u have received the referral letter, that means u hve to go through medicals tests or wait for a CO to ask for medicals. ? Bit confused.


----------



## Sami00 (Jul 31, 2016)

You get the referal letter as soon as you apply.


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

Guitarist said:


> Yes I have got the referral letter. Just wanted to know if u have received the referral letter, that means u hve to go through medicals tests or wait for a CO to ask for medicals. ? Bit confused.


You do it asap. If you don't and CO have to ask for it, its a 1-2 months delay for sure. In fact, I did my whole medical for PR in advance while doing 476 medical since medical costs only Tk4300= AUD 70 and valid for 1 year while medical in Aus costs around AUD 350-500. Plus I don't want to go and do the medical again.


----------



## raafay (Feb 3, 2017)

*Why Traveling to Australia?*

What will be the best answer to this question?


Why are you travelling to Australia?

Kindly need urgent response.


----------



## mu7d (Feb 7, 2017)

Guys, I am new here
Did anyone lodge the application in December and got contacted by the CO?
Also I have this issue:
The applicant has not agreed to receive electronic correspondence for this application.

Note: Electronic correspondence for this application is sent only if the applicant agreed to communicate via email in the application.

No correspondence is available for the selected application.
Do I need to worry?


----------



## Sami00 (Jul 31, 2016)

Why would you choose not to be contacted by email??


----------



## mu7d (Feb 7, 2017)

Sami00 said:


> Why would you choose not to be contacted by email??


I guess I made a mistake. I got confused, during that time there was a lot of maintenance work on the website. But is it a big issue? I have updated them by the way but it won't take effect until a CO is assigned.
Is it a big issue?
Thanx in advance


----------



## deb2fast (Jan 3, 2017)

mu7d said:


> I guess I made a mistake. I got confused, during that time there was a lot of maintenance work on the website. But is it a big issue? I have updated them by the way but it won't take effect until a CO is assigned.
> Is it a big issue?
> Thanx in advance


This could actually be a serious issue. Since you opted not to be contacted by email, I imagine when your visa gets approved, they wouldn't be able to email it to you. They'll have to send it by post. I hope your postal address is right. 


One way to change this may be to log into your immi account and click on "update us" to indicate that you filled in wrong information during your application.


----------



## mu7d (Feb 7, 2017)

deb2fast said:


> This could actually be a serious issue. Since you opted not to be contacted by email, I imagine when your visa gets approved, they wouldn't be able to email it to you. They'll have to send it by post. I hope your postal address is right.
> 
> 
> One way to change this may be to log into your immi account and click on "update us" to indicate that you filled in wrong information during your application.


I have sent the update to them immediately after I realised it, I just hope when the CO sees it he/she adjusts it.
Thank you for the info


----------



## Sami00 (Jul 31, 2016)

You better email them about the change as well.


----------



## mu7d (Feb 7, 2017)

Sami00 said:


> You better email them about the change as well.


Will do. Thank u buddy


----------



## Kmoor (Oct 12, 2016)

mu7d said:


> I have sent the update to them immediately after I realised it, I just hope when the CO sees it he/she adjusts it.
> Thank you for the info


u made a rare mistake really ....  ... hope things go well ... 
They will inform u as soon as they update it ... 
Don't worry 
Regards


----------



## mu7d (Feb 7, 2017)

Kmoor said:


>


u made a rare mistake really ....







... hope things go well ... 
They will inform u as soon as they update it ... 
Don't worry 
Regards[/QUOTE]

Thanx for reassurance, FYI I am not the only one, I've seen many posts regarding this.


----------



## musta (Feb 8, 2017)

Hi friends, just wondering anybody applied for 476 visa in mid november and got a reply from co or got visa? anybody?


----------



## jaybya (Jan 27, 2017)

I have applied my visa in October, I got a reply from my CO in November n still waiting for my visa


----------



## Guitarist (Jan 14, 2017)

jaybya said:


> I have applied my visa in October, I got a reply from my CO in November n still waiting for my visa


Regarding what did the CO contact you ?


----------



## deb2fast (Jan 3, 2017)

jaybya said:


> I have applied my visa in October, I got a reply from my CO in November n still waiting for my visa


When did you apply?
When did you submit documents
When were you contacted?
When did you respond to CO?


----------



## jaybya (Jan 27, 2017)

1221 form on 29th november


----------



## jaybya (Jan 27, 2017)

Visa applied and doc submitted on: 7th October 2016
1221 form asked by the CO n submitted on the same date which is 29th November 2016
My application is still under progress


----------



## Guitarist (Jan 14, 2017)

jaybya said:


> 1221 form on 29th november


okay. Haven't you uploaded the Police report/Character report ? JUst curious. Bcoz some have not been asked for for 1221. Does anyone have a fine idea about it ?


----------



## jaybya (Jan 27, 2017)

I have submitted my PCC of both the countries I have visited since last 10 years (India and UK). Still they asked for 1221 form. In my previous conversation with my CO, he told me that all my documents are assessed and once my application goes to the finalization stage they will mail me back.


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

Guitarist said:


> okay. Haven't you uploaded the Police report/Character report ? JUst curious. Bcoz some have not been asked for for 1221. Does anyone have a fine idea about it ?


All I know is Form 80 is required and 4-5 of my friends got it with Form 80. Form 1221 is the first time I have heard about it, unless the poster has dependents accompanying him. All my friends were single, so not sure.


----------



## Guitarist (Jan 14, 2017)

zaback21 said:


> All I know is Form 80 is required and 4-5 of my friends got it with Form 80. Form 1221 is the first time I have heard about it, unless the poster has dependents accompanying him. All my friends were single, so not sure.


Thank you very much. Also my agent got me to fill form 1276 and 80 at the beginning. I was a bit surprised bcoz some of these members have had to fill 1221 as well. which I didn't.


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

Anyone got the visa yet ? And please post when did you apply.


----------



## Guitarist (Jan 14, 2017)

zaback21 said:


> Anyone got the visa yet ? And please post when did you apply.


u mean 476 or PR.. ? when did u appply 476 ?


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

Guitarist said:


> u mean 476 or PR.. ? when did u appply 476 ?


I applied for 476 on 4th Feb. I also submitted EOI. I want to go to Australia before I lodge my PR Visa so I can lodge as onshore applicant. With the way it is going, I might get invite before the 476 visa.


----------



## Guitarist (Jan 14, 2017)

zaback21 said:


> I applied for 476 on 4th Feb. I also submitted EOI. I want to go to Australia before I lodge my PR Visa so I can lodge as onshore applicant. With the way it is going, I might get invite before the 476 visa.


I am sorry to have to say this but, I don't think you gonna get 476 anytime soon. It will take about 3 months. I have lodged at the beginning of Dec 2016. Still have not received a thing. So don't be disappointed but it has to take a lot more time than you think. You better go for ur Plan B if you have one. 

Didn't mean to upset you bdw..


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

Guitarist said:


> I am sorry to have to say this but, I don't think you gonna get 476 anytime soon. It will take about 3 months. I have lodged at the beginning of Dec 2016. Still have not received a thing. So don't be disappointed but it has to take a lot more time than you think. You better go for ur Plan B if you have one.
> 
> Didn't mean to upset you bdw..


Ha ha, there's nothing to make me upset or anything. I rather like an honest answer than sugarcoated one, like I said the truth in the board that someone won't get PR with low mark and someone accused me of being rude lol.

My friends all applied on October, got it in 18 days. Now I hear anyone who applied after Nov 1 is waiting for 3 months. But then again if they now just picked up the 476 files, it might now move quickly and I might get it in 2 months too. Anyway, I can wait 3 months as I am not getting invite soon.

Even invitation approval will take 1 month + 60 days to apply, so I have 3 months on hand. Lets hope it's not more. Thanks !


----------



## Guitarist (Jan 14, 2017)

zaback21 said:


> Ha ha, there's nothing to make me upset or anything. I rather like an honest answer than sugarcoated one, like I said the truth in the board that someone won't get PR with low mark and someone accused me of being rude lol.
> 
> My friends all applied on October, got it in 18 days. Now I hear anyone who applied after Nov 1 is waiting for 3 months. But then again if they now just picked up the 476 files, it might now move quickly and I might get it in 2 months too. Anyway, I can wait 3 months as I am not getting invite soon.
> 
> Even invitation approval will take 1 month + 60 days to apply, so I have 3 months on hand. Lets hope it's not more. Thanks !


Honestly, I was also told the same sort of story that I will be getting it in 20 working days but it did't happen unfortunately. Then tho holidays came and the student visa season started. All in all, hope things will work out for u they way u wish. I am slightly worried bcoz for my application, 2 months have been passed already.


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

Guitarist said:


> Honestly, I was also told the same sort of story that I will be getting it in 20 working days but it did't happen unfortunately. Then tho holidays came and the student visa season started. All in all, hope things will work out for u they way u wish. I am slightly worried bcoz for my application, 2 months have been passed already.


What subject you did ? Have you lodged your EOI ? Now might be a good time to do PTE-A while you waiting. That's what I did after graduating. Once I go to Australia, I will be very busy with trying to manage life and work and living alone. Here, I can get help from parents and won't have to spend time cooking and stuff and hence used that time to prepare to get PTE-A done.


----------



## Guitarist (Jan 14, 2017)

zaback21 said:


> What subject you did ? Have you lodged your EOI ? Now might be a good time to do PTE-A while you waiting. That's what I did after graduating. Once I go to Australia, I will be very busy with trying to manage life and work and living alone. Here, I can get help from parents and won't have to spend time cooking and stuff and hence used that time to prepare to get PTE-A done.


I did Electronic and Communication Engineering. I haven't lodge a EOI yet. Do u think that would be alright to do the EOI before i get 476. I dont have a clear idea about this whole PR thing. What you say makes sense. Even my agent asked me to do PTE-A or IELTS. I should go to some practice classless while there is still time. 

Thanks !!!!


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

Guitarist said:


> I did Electronic and Communication Engineering. I haven't lodge a EOI yet. Do u think that would be alright to do the EOI before i get 476. I dont have a clear idea about this whole PR thing. What you say makes sense. Even my agent asked me to do PTE-A or IELTS. I should go to some practice classless while there is still time.
> 
> Thanks !!!!


Here's what you do.

1. Get your EA MSA assessment now. I mean now, no time to waste. Home | Engineers Australia Create account and do MSA. Go for Fast Track if you can afford it, it will save 4 months at least.

2. Get 79+ in PTE-A. If you apply by March, with 65/60 points, you might have a chance this July 2017 to get 189 invite. Are you under 25 ?

3. You already have PCC done, and have you done the medical yet for 476 ?


----------



## Guitarist (Jan 14, 2017)

zaback21 said:


> Here's what you do.
> 
> 1. Get your EA MSA assessment now. I mean now, no time to waste. Home | Engineers Australia Create account and do MSA. Go for Fast Track if you can afford it, it will save 4 months at least.
> 
> ...


I just dont have any engineering related work experience. I am 24 this year. I have PCC and medicals done. It was just last year I graduated. Could not get a proper job since then. tough luck. Just hope this 476 would help me.


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

Guitarist said:


> I just dont have any engineering related work experience. I am 24 this year. I have PCC and medicals done. It was just last year I graduated. Could not get a proper job since then. tough luck. Just hope this 476 would help me.


You don't need a job to get EA MSA assessment. You need a job if you want to claim work experience points. I don't have job related claim and I got my assessment in 18 days under Fast Track. Is your degree from Sri lanka or Accord ?

You will get 60 points and may get a invite now or July 2017 depending on your occupation.


----------



## deb2fast (Jan 3, 2017)

Guitarist said:


> I am sorry to have to say this but, I don't think you gonna get 476 anytime soon. It will take about 3 months. I have lodged at the beginning of Dec 2016. Still have not received a thing. So don't be disappointed but it has to take a lot more time than you think. You better go for ur Plan B if you have one.
> 
> Didn't mean to upset you bdw..


If you applied first week in December then you should be getting approval in about 2 to 3weeks.


----------



## Guitarist (Jan 14, 2017)

zaback21 said:


> You don't need a job to get EA MSA assessment. You need a job if you want to claim work experience points. I don't have job related claim and I got my assessment in 18 days under Fast Track. Is your degree from Sri lanka or Accord ?
> 
> You will get 60 points and may get a invite now or July 2017 depending on your occupation.


It is from Accord. I really didn't know that you have a chance for 189 without work experince. Thanks a lot for the advice. Appreciate it.


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

Guitarist said:


> It is from Accord. I really didn't know that you have a chance for 189 without work experince. Thanks a lot for the advice. Appreciate it.


Why would you need Work Experience ? Accord degree, then do a Fast Track and since just Degree, you will get your assessment in 20-25 days with Fast Track. if not Fast Track, then 4-5 months for sure.

Here's what you have:

Age: 25
Degree: 15
PTE-A: 20 (79+)

Total= 60 

60 pointers gets invited every year when quota resets in July but for that your Date of Effect needs to be early like now or at least march as first come first invite basis. Try apply asap. Good luck ! Get EA done now as it takes time.

PTE-A here : http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...tralia/672738-pte-exam-1600.html#post11928969


----------



## deb2fast (Jan 3, 2017)

zaback21 said:


> Why would you need Work Experience ? Accord degree, then do a Fast Track and since just Degree, you will get your assessment in 20-25 days with Fast Track. if not Fast Track, then 4-5 months for sure.
> 
> Here's what you have:
> 
> ...


I think you should post a link where he can go and read about the SOL list, and the points test so he can have understanding and full overview.


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

Guitarist said:


> It is from Accord. I really didn't know that you have a chance for 189 without work experince. Thanks a lot for the advice. Appreciate it.





deb2fast said:


> I think you should post a link where he can go and read about the SOL list, and the points test so he can have understanding and full overview.


Thanks. Anyway, here's the link. Have a look.

Skilled Independent visa (subclass 189)

Skilled Occupations List (SOL)

SkillSelect


----------



## Guitarist (Jan 14, 2017)

deb2fast said:


> If you applied first week in December then you should be getting approval in about 2 to 3weeks.


Thanks dude. Fingers crossed these days really. :brushteeth:


----------



## Guitarist (Jan 14, 2017)

zaback21 said:


> Thanks. Anyway, here's the link. Have a look.
> 
> Skilled Independent visa (subclass 189)
> 
> ...


Thanks a lot for the tips and the links. Really do appreciate your help. Though I have heard about 189 never heard it was possible for me just yet.

Thanks


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

Guitarist said:


> Thanks a lot for the tips and the links. Really do appreciate your help. Though I have heard about 189 never heard it was possible for me just yet.
> 
> Thanks


Well most of the people in here are not claiming experience points (how many new graduates are actually working anyway and you need 5 years work experience to claim 5 points- Aus usually ignores the first 2 years from overseas) and hence the demand for PTE in this board.

Well single guys like us (I am guessing you single), DIBP is proposing to award us more mark since we can't get spouse points from next July, so more points for you and me maybe. I would say, don't waste any time and do the PTE-A soon and get EA done now. Good luck !


----------



## deb2fast (Jan 3, 2017)

So I've got some good news.

DIBP is currently accessing applications submitted on 23 November 2016 for the 476 Skilled – Recognised Graduate visa. 

So I guess @Guitarist, you can expect to get your approval this week or next week provided you don't have pending documents


----------



## Guitarist (Jan 14, 2017)

deb2fast said:


> So I've got some good news.
> 
> DIBP is currently accessing applications submitted on 23 November 2016 for the 476 Skilled – Recognised Graduate visa.
> 
> So I guess @Guitarist, you can expect to get your approval this week or next week provided you don't have pending documents


That's some great news @deb2fast . Really glad to hear that . I have submitted every document except form 1221(which my agent didn't ask me to fill). How did you managed to find out ?. Anyway awesome dude. Fingers crossed really:fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:

Thanks very much


----------



## mu7d (Feb 7, 2017)

deb2fast said:


> So I've got some good news.
> 
> DIBP is currently accessing applications submitted on 23 November 2016 for the 476 Skilled – Recognised Graduate visa.
> 
> So I guess @Guitarist, you can expect to get your approval this week or next week provided you don't have pending documents


Yo brah, thanx for the update, I applied on 19 Dec, I guess I have to wait few weeks probably. I just hope that whoever applied on the late 2016 and got a reply please inform us

Cheers


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

deb2fast said:


> So I've got some good news.
> 
> DIBP is currently accessing applications submitted on 23 November 2016 for the 476 Skilled – Recognised Graduate visa.
> 
> So I guess @Guitarist, you can expect to get your approval this week or next week provided you don't have pending documents


That's great. I guess the student Visa took over the whole department as someone said before. Hopefully I will get mine in a month then.

Do you call or email them to find out about the date ?


----------



## Guitarist (Jan 14, 2017)

zaback21 said:


> That's great. I guess the student Visa took over the whole department as someone said before. Hopefully I will get mine in a month then.
> 
> Do you call or email them to find out about the date ?


Yeah that had to be the issue. By now they are finishing the Student visa processing because the intake is just a week away. Most universities starts after 22nd February. 

They have now moved on to other visa categories. So with the rush now gone, 476 processing will speed up hopefully.


----------



## deb2fast (Jan 3, 2017)

mu7d said:


> Yo brah, thanx for the update, I applied on 19 Dec, I guess I have to wait few weeks probably. I just hope that whoever applied on the late 2016 and got a reply please inform us
> 
> Cheers


I applied 4days after you, December 23rd. So I guess I should be next after you get yours. Haha.


----------



## deb2fast (Jan 3, 2017)

Guitarist said:


> Yeah that had to be the issue. By now they are finishing the Student visa processing because the intake is just a week away. Most universities starts after 22nd February.
> 
> They have now moved on to other visa categories. So with the rush now gone, 476 processing will speed up hopefully.


And also I think the volume of applications for 476 is low in the last 2months(Peak times are February to April and September through to early November ). 
So it should all be speedy moving forward.


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

deb2fast said:


> I applied 4days after you, December 23rd. So I guess I should be next after you get yours. Haha.


Yes, go to Aus now at least by 1st week of March. From mid April to end of July, it is very depressing. It's cold, dark, wet and the day is short, less sunshine, quite depressing and also lack of proper part time jobs. After August, it gets better.


----------



## Guitarist (Jan 14, 2017)

deb2fast said:


> And also I think the volume of applications for 476 is low in the last 2months(Peak times are February to April and September through to early November ).
> So it should all be speedy moving forward.


Exactly.... I remember someone mentioned about a week ago that DIBP have started reviewing application for Nov 1st. Just after a week it has come to 23rd Nov.


----------



## Safeerulhug (Feb 2, 2017)

Hi mates

I applied 476 on Nov 27, Still no contact from CO. Anybody have any idea when they grand my visa.


----------



## Guitarist (Jan 14, 2017)

Safeerulhug said:


> Hi mates
> 
> I applied 476 on Nov 27, Still no contact from CO. Anybody have any idea when they grand my visa.


News reached that currently they are reviewing application for 23rd Nov. If you have no pending documents, withing few days you can expect approval hopefully.

Be patient.


----------



## deb2fast (Jan 3, 2017)

Safeerulhug said:


> Hi mates
> 
> I applied 476 on Nov 27, Still no contact from CO. Anybody have any idea when they grand my visa.


They will definitely get unto your application this week. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## mu7d (Feb 7, 2017)

deb2fast said:


> I applied 4days after you, December 23rd. So I guess I should be next after you get yours. Haha.


Hehehe, we are practically the same patch, we will probably get ours at the same time.. hopefully 

Cheers


----------



## Safeerulhug (Feb 2, 2017)

Thanks...And one more thing, I upload all the documents except form1221, Is it mandatory.


----------



## mu7d (Feb 7, 2017)

Safeerulhug said:


> Thanks...And one more thing, I upload all the documents except form1221, Is it mandatory.


Sometimes they ask for it but I know some people who got their visa without it. Since u didn't upload it beforehand I suggest that u wait for the CO contact and u might be lucky he/she ignores it. I also suggest you fill it up in case the CO asks for it cuz it is quite long.

All the best


----------



## chummy.singh (Feb 3, 2016)

How can i find address for medical examination by HAP ID
I got a refaral letter but they didn't mentioned clinic address overit


----------



## Safeerulhug (Feb 2, 2017)

Hi Friends
I got my visa grand today. 
Visa lodgement: 27 Nov 
Visa grand : 14 feb


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

chummy.singh said:


> How can i find address for medical examination by HAP ID
> I got a refaral letter but they didn't mentioned clinic address overit


Here Immigration panel physicians


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

Safeerulhug said:


> Hi Friends
> I got my visa grand today.
> Visa lodgement: 27 Nov
> Visa grand : 14 feb


Good to see it has moved 3 days in 1 day. Hopefully, I will get mine in a month on this rate. Congrats ! 

Anyway, did you submitted Form 1221 or just Form 80 only ?


----------



## Ankur1989 (Oct 17, 2016)

Hi guys, hope you all doing well. Just want to that what should be the minimum score of PTE for 476 visa?
Thanks


----------



## Guitarist (Jan 14, 2017)

Safeerulhug said:


> Hi Friends
> I got my visa grand today.
> Visa lodgement: 27 Nov
> Visa grand : 14 feb


So you didn't need to submit 1221 did you ?


----------



## Guitarist (Jan 14, 2017)

Safeerulhug said:


> Hi Friends
> I got my visa grand today.
> Visa lodgement: 27 Nov
> Visa grand : 14 feb


Congratulations mate !

Thanks for sharing


----------



## Guitarist (Jan 14, 2017)

zaback21 said:


> Good to see it has moved 3 days in 1 day. Hopefully, I will get mine in a month on this rate. Congrats !
> 
> Anyway, did you submitted Form 1221 or just Form 80 only ?


It IS good news of course. . Im glad to hear it.


----------



## deb2fast (Jan 3, 2017)

chummy.singh said:


> How can i find address for medical examination by HAP ID
> I got a refaral letter but they didn't mentioned clinic address overit


See, I told you you'll be getting this week.


----------



## Guitarist (Jan 14, 2017)

Ankur1989 said:


> Hi guys, hope you all doing well. Just want to that what should be the minimum score of PTE for 476 visa?
> Thanks


This is what is on https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Visa-1/476-

hope this is what u asked

An overall score of at least 50 with a minimum score of 36 in each of the four components (listening, reading, writing and speaking) in a Pearson Test of English Academic (PTE Academic) test that has been undertaken in the three years immediately prior to lodging the visa application.


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

Ankur1989 said:


> Hi guys, hope you all doing well. Just want to that what should be the minimum score of PTE for 476 visa?
> Thanks


An overall score of at least 50 with a minimum score of 36 in each of the four components (listening, reading, writing and speaking) in a Pearson Test of English Academic (PTE Academic) test that has been undertaken in the three years immediately prior to lodging the visa application.

Skilled—Recognised Graduate visa (subclass 476)


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

Guitarist said:


> So you didn't need to submit 1221 did you ?


I am contemplating on filling up 1221 and upload. It's no harm if given, and will probably let me get a direct grant. But then again lets see what others are saying. 1221 is also quite long. Will wait a few days.


----------



## Safeerulhug (Feb 2, 2017)

No, I didn't submit form 1221.


----------



## Guitarist (Jan 14, 2017)

Safeerulhug said:


> No, I didn't submit form 1221.


Okay. Cool. 

Thanks


----------



## deb2fast (Jan 3, 2017)

Guitarist said:


> Okay. Cool.
> 
> Thanks


If you feel like it, maybe you should. I see no harm in submitting if there's a chance it would be asked for. According to DIBP policy - If it gets asked for, they will not open your file again after asking until the maximum number of days you're given to provide the documents(28 days) even if you submit it before that time.


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

deb2fast said:


> If you feel like it, maybe you should. I see no harm in submitting if there's a chance it would be asked for. According to DIBP policy - If it gets asked for, they will not open your file again after asking until the maximum number of days you're given to provide the documents(28 days) even if you submit it before that time.


Better submit it then. Thanks !


----------



## Guitarist (Jan 14, 2017)

Has anyone got any updates ? Have they started processing application for December yet ?

Thanks


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

Guitarist said:


> Has anyone got any updates ? Have they started processing application for December yet ?
> 
> Thanks


When did you apply ?


----------



## ssemih55 (Feb 16, 2017)

G'day mates 

I'm new here.

I submitted my application for subclass 476 visa on 27th of november and I was asked to give a PCC which I uploeded the same day, on 13th of February. When do you think I will be granted the visa?

I am so excited and not able to concentrate anything because of it. 

Thanks for creating such a helpful website, I wish I found you you guys earlier.


----------



## Guitarist (Jan 14, 2017)

ssemih55 said:


> G'day mates
> 
> I'm new here.
> 
> ...


The thing is mate, you might have the visa granted on 13th February if you have submitted the PCC at the beginning. You have missed your chance a little bit. PCC and the Medicals are the most vital information apart from your academic qualification. You should be getting a response soon but you may have to wait a couple of weeks since they have reviewed your case already and asked for another document. Which means Im afraid that your case probably wont be opened until the period of time which they have given you to get that done is over. 

Be patient.


----------



## Guitarist (Jan 14, 2017)

deb2fast said:


> So I've got some good news.
> 
> DIBP is currently accessing applications submitted on 23 November 2016 for the 476 Skilled – Recognised Graduate visa.
> 
> So I guess @Guitarist, you can expect to get your approval this week or next week provided you don't have pending documents


Hey ,

Got any new updates about processing dates... ?


----------



## jaybya (Jan 27, 2017)

visa applied: 7th October 2016
CO contacted me for 1221: 29th November 2016
Visa grant: 16th February 2017


----------



## deb2fast (Jan 3, 2017)

jaybya said:


> visa applied: 7th October 2016
> CO contacted me for 1221: 29th November 2016
> Visa grant: 16th February 2017


Please can you share what date you uploaded Form 1221 after you were contacted on 29th November?


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

ssemih55 said:


> G'day mates
> 
> I'm new here.
> 
> ...


Well now you have to wait a month or two to get your Visa instead of 13th February if you have given them all the documents beforehand. Since, case officer has to ask for it, he/she won't open your files for at least 28 days now and maybe more.


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

jaybya said:


> visa applied: 7th October 2016
> CO contacted me for 1221: 29th November 2016
> Visa grant: 16th February 2017


2.5 months for 1 contact ? You could have gotten the Visa on 29th Nov but then again why they ask for 1221 when it is not even requested under attach files ? They just wasted 2.5 months of your time.

Anyway, did they ask you or had the option to attach 1221 before 29th Nov or no ? I only see Form 80 requested not 1221.


----------



## jaybya (Jan 27, 2017)

deb2fast said:


> Please can you share what date you uploaded Form 1221 after you were contacted on 29th November?


on the same date


----------



## Guitarist (Jan 14, 2017)

zaback21 said:


> 2.5 months for 1 contact ? You could have gotten the Visa on 29th Nov but then again why they ask for 1221 when it is not even requested under attach files ? They just wasted 2.5 months of your time.
> 
> Anyway, did they ask you or had the option to attach 1221 before 29th Nov or no ? I only see Form 80 requested not 1221.


October 7th to November 29th ,its 1.5 months isn't it ? They have wasted 1.5 months of your time


----------



## Guitarist (Jan 14, 2017)

Hi guys,

Found this link and though it might be useful. May be you have already known about this but anyway thought I should share it with you. 

check it out and see if its useful

https://www.ecom.immi.gov.au/inquiry/query/query.do?action=eVisa/


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

Guitarist said:


> October 7th to November 29th ,its 1.5 months isn't it ? They have wasted 1.5 months of your time





> visa applied: 7th October 2016
> CO contacted me for 1221: 29th November 2016
> Visa grant: 16th February 2017


I am counting CO Contact to Grant date, which shouldn't have happened. As CO Contact date should be the grant date.

Anyway, when did you lodge your 476 visa ?


----------



## mu7d (Feb 7, 2017)

Guitarist said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Found this link and though it might be useful. May be you have already known about this but anyway thought I should share it with you.
> 
> ...


It is same like VEVO, isn't it? We use this after the visa is granted or before?


----------



## Guitarist (Jan 14, 2017)

mu7d said:


> It is same like VEVO, isn't it? We use this after the visa is granted or before?


Actually its less useful before grant i think. Because they won't tell you which stage is your application is at. You can get a lot of information after a grant which of course i don't know since I haven't had anything yet. 

Have u entered your information to that, ? what did it say.. anything important ?


----------



## mu7d (Feb 7, 2017)

Guitarist said:


> Actually its less useful before grant i think. Because they won't tell you which stage is your application is at. You can get a lot of information after a grant which of course i don't know since I haven't had anything yet.
> 
> Have u entered your information to that, ? what did it say.. anything important ?


My application status is received, I don't think I will be able to check any thing yet. At least not before CO is assigned.


----------



## ayrton (Feb 17, 2017)

Hello everyone,
Happy to come across this! I lodged my 476 application on 30th January 2017. For the medicals, I attached a hospital letter with all medical tests done. But having only found out about the HAP ID recently, I think my CO will ask me to re-do my medicals. When do think I should have my visa granted? Thanks


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

ayrton said:


> Hello everyone,
> Happy to come across this! I lodged my 476 application on 30th January 2017. For the medicals, I attached a hospital letter with all medical tests done. But having only found out about the HAP ID recently, I think my CO will ask me to re-do my medicals. When do think I should have my visa granted? Thanks


How can you do Medical without HAP ID ? An approved DIBP medical will require you to have HAP ID. If that is not the case, all your medical was a waste. A hospital letter with all medical doesn't sound right.

Here's how it works:

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...lodge-grant-gang-2017-a-106.html#post11946185

http://www.border.gov.au/FormsAndDocuments/Documents/guidelines-my-health-declarations.pdf


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

mu7d said:


> My application status is received, I don't think I will be able to check any thing yet. At least not before CO is assigned.


Why do you need a CO to be assigned ? You should upload all documents, PCC, all forms and do your Medical before the CO opens your case. Then you will get direct grant. If CO opens asks for something, you will be late for 1-3 months.


----------



## ayrton (Feb 17, 2017)

zaback21 said:


> How can you do Medical without HAP ID ? An approved DIBP medical will require you to have HAP ID. If that is not the case, all your medical was a waste. A hospital letter with all medical doesn't sound right.
> 
> Thank you very much. Since I only lodged my 476 application recently on 30th Jan 2017, do you think I should generate a HAP ID, do the medicals and upload them before the CO opens my case? or as the DIBP website says, will doing this delay my processing time?


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

ayrton said:


> Thank you very much. Since I only lodged my 476 application recently on 30th Jan 2017, do you think I should generate a HAP ID, do the medicals and upload them before the CO opens my case? or as the DIBP website says, will doing this delay my processing time?


Yes, you should. And you should upload all your Form 80, PCC, Transcript and everything required before CO opens your file. Your aim should be to avoid CO contact and get direct grant. Look at the link I gave you, do My Health Declarations, take the Referral Letter and do the Medical asap. Good luck !


----------



## mu7d (Feb 7, 2017)

zaback21 said:


> Why do you need a CO to be assigned ? You should upload all documents, PCC, all forms and do your Medical before the CO opens your case. Then you will get direct grant. If CO opens asks for something, you will be late for 1-3 months.


Don't worry my friend, I have already uploaded everything, even forms 80 and 1221. I am just saying " if the CO is assigned ". I appreciate your concern though


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

mu7d said:


> Don't worry my friend, I have already uploaded everything, even forms 80 and 1221. I am just saying " if the CO is assigned ". I appreciate your concern though


No worries. It's good to see some people do their research before applying.


----------



## ayrton (Feb 17, 2017)

zaback21 said:


> Yes, you should. And you should upload all your Form 80, PCC, Transcript and everything required before CO opens your file. Your aim should be to avoid CO contact and get direct grant. Look at the link I gave you, do My Health Declarations, take the Referral Letter and do the Medical asap. Good luck !


I am trying to follow your advice but it has given me this error.
'' My Health Declarations is only for clients who have not yet lodged a visa application. Applicants who have already lodged a visa application will be contacted by a visa case officer who will provide them with a HAP ID that can be used to process their health examinations electronically when required. ''


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

ayrton said:


> I am trying to follow your advice but it has given me this error.
> '' My Health Declarations is only for clients who have not yet lodged a visa application. Applicants who have already lodged a visa application will be contacted by a visa case officer who will provide them with a HAP ID that can be used to process their health examinations electronically when required. ''


Well then bad luck for you. Try see if you can complete any medical or get a Referral Letter from your Health Assessment in your 476 application. It should be below Attach Documents tab.

That's why I always urge people to do the medical before they lodge. I have also heard some people could get the Referral Letter even after they applied. I am not sure how since I did my *My Health Declarations* before I lodged to avoid such error.

Also try see under Medical in your attach file/upload file section, if it can generate any referral letter. Others can help you on that. I am not sure if or how to get Referral Letter once Visa is lodged.


----------



## ayrton (Feb 17, 2017)

zaback21 said:


> Well then bad luck for you. Try see if you can complete any medical or get a Referral Letter from your Health Assessment in your 476 application. It should be below Attach Documents tab.
> 
> That's why I always urge people to do the medical before they lodge. I have also heard some people could get the Referral Letter even after they applied. I am not sure how since I did my *My Health Declarations* before I lodged to avoid such error.
> 
> Also try see under Medical in your attach file/upload file section, if it can generate any referral letter. Others can help you on that. I am not sure if or how to get Referral Letter once Visa is lodged.


There is nothing under Health Assessment in my 476 application. I will just have to wait for my CO. Thanks anyway, I appreciate it. I only wish I talked to you a month ago.


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

ayrton said:


> There is nothing under Health Assessment in my 476 application. I will just have to wait for my CO. Thanks anyway, I appreciate it. I only wish I talked to you a month ago.


That's fine. 

How much did you get on IELTS or PTE ? Now may be a good time to get EA MSA assessment and then apply for EOI. Don't wait, apply and you may get 190 NSW invite since NSW is most likely going to invite a lot of people in the next 2-3 months.


----------



## ayrton (Feb 17, 2017)

zaback21 said:


> That's fine.
> 
> How much did you get on IELTS or PTE ? Now may be a good time to get EA MSA assessment and then apply for EOI. Don't wait, apply and you may get 190 NSW invite since NSW is most likely going to invite a lot of people in the next 2-3 months.


I got an average of 8 on my IELTS. L(9),R(8.5),S(7.5),W(7). Unfortunately, I am sitting on 55 points. I was hoping to re-do the IELTS once I arrive in Australia so I can get the extra 10 points then apply for EOI. But I once my 476 is granted I will fast track my EA MSA so that I have it before I fly out there.


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

ayrton said:


> I got an average of 8 on my IELTS. L(9),R(8.5),S(7.5),W(7). Unfortunately, I am sitting on 55 points. I was hoping to re-do the IELTS once I arrive in Australia so I can get the extra 10 points then apply for EOI. But I once my 476 is granted I will fast track my EA MSA so that I have it before I fly out there.


Your English is good. You will score 8+ in all bands if you take PTE easily - believe me, my IELTS was only 7 average and I scored 9 overall in PTE. You can study for 2 weeks and take the test before you come to Aus. And that's for sure. Do it quick so you can apply and get your invite by this year or get 190 NSW invite in the next few months. 

What's your occupation code ?

You can start here. http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...tralia/672738-pte-exam-1600.html#post11928969

Trust me, you won't regret doing PTE now and start Fast tracking your EA. You might even get 189/190 invite before your 476 Visa.


----------



## Guitarist (Jan 14, 2017)

ayrton said:


> I got an average of 8 on my IELTS. L(9),R(8.5),S(7.5),W(7). Unfortunately, I am sitting on 55 points. I was hoping to re-do the IELTS once I arrive in Australia so I can get the extra 10 points then apply for EOI. But I once my 476 is granted I will fast track my EA MSA so that I have it before I fly out there.


For what do you get extra 10 points when you apply FROM Australia itself? I didn't know about that..


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

Guitarist said:


> For what do you get extra 10 points when you apply FROM Australia itself? I didn't know about that..


He meant to do the IELTS in Australia to get to 8 to get the extra points. He does't want to do the IELTS again in South Africa.


----------



## ayrton (Feb 17, 2017)

zaback21 said:


> Your English is good. You will score 8+ in all bands if you take PTE easily - believe me, my IELTS was only 7 average and I scored 9 overall in PTE. You can study for 2 weeks and take the test before you come to Aus. And that's for sure. Do it quick so you can apply and get your invite by this year or get 190 NSW invite in the next few months.
> 
> What's your occupation code ?
> 
> ...


My occupation is chemical engineering.
Okay, I will start with PTE straight away. Thanks


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

Guitarist said:


> For what do you get extra 10 points when you apply FROM Australia itself? I didn't know about that..


Anyway, how is your EA MSA going ? Have you applied yet ? And when did you apply for 476 ?


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

ayrton said:


> My occupation is chemical engineering.
> Okay, I will start with PTE straight away. Thanks


Chemical Engg ? Get your EA MSA fast tracked. You might get NSW invite to go to 60 points. Chemical Engg are not oversubscribed and a sure invite at 60 before you apply by June or may get 190 NSW invite with 10 English points. 

Get your EA MSA fast tracked and submit your EOI. Believe me, you have very very good chance to get your 189/190 this year for sure.

P.S. I am assuming you will get Chemical Engg as assessment and have done 4 years Bachelor ?


----------



## ayrton (Feb 17, 2017)

zaback21 said:


> Chemical Engg ? Get your EA MSA fast tracked. You might get NSW invite to go to 60 points. Chemical Engg are not oversubscribed and a sure invite at 60 before you apply by June or may get 190 NSW invite with 10 English points.
> 
> Get your EA MSA fast tracked and submit your EOI. Believe me, you have very very good chance to get your 189/190 this year for sure.
> 
> P.S. I am assuming you will get Chemical Engg as assessment and have done 4 years Bachelor ?


Yes, I've done a 4 year Bachelor's degree.

Are you sure about this? Getting an invite with 10 English points only?


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

ayrton said:


> Yes, I've done a 4 year Bachelor's degree.
> 
> Are you sure about this? Getting an invite with 10 English points only?


10 English point gives you a good chance as there are not many Chemical Engg applying for that occupation. NSW will invite like 2500+ people in the next 2-3 months and you should try to be there. Plus beleive me, you will regret not applying sooner. I do. If I did PTE a month earlier, I would have gotten the invite now.

Just trying to help you not make my mistake. PTE is lot easier than IELTS. Study hard for 2 weeks to get used to the format. Read all the tips in the link I gave you and take Test A here once you are ready. https://ptepractice.com/

You won't regret doing it now, believe me. I would hate to see a fellow engineer make the same mistake I did.


----------



## ayrton (Feb 17, 2017)

zaback21 said:


> 10 English point gives you a good chance as there are not many Chemical Engg applying for that occupation. NSW will invite like 2500+ people in the next 2-3 months and you should try to be there. Plus beleive me, you will regret not applying sooner. I do. If I did PTE a month earlier, I would have gotten the invite now.
> 
> Just trying to help you not make my mistake. PTE is lot easier than IELTS. Study hard for 2 weeks to get used to the format. Read all the tips in the link I gave you and take Test A here once you are ready. https://ptepractice.com/
> 
> You won't regret doing it now, believe me. I would hate to see a fellow engineer make the same mistake I did.


Enough said. That's my plan for the next few weeks. Thank you very much


----------



## Guitarist (Jan 14, 2017)

zaback21 said:


> Anyway, how is your EA MSA going ? Have you applied yet ? And when did you apply for 476 ?


I am gonna do the Assessment soon. Couldn't really find the time since few days. Planning to go for the fast track in the next week. 

I applied 476 on Dec 7th. Still nothing whatsoever..

fingers crossed really :fingerscrossed:


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

Guitarist said:


> I am gonna do the Assessment soon. Couldn't really find the time since few days. Planning to go for the fast track in the next week.
> 
> I applied 476 on Dec 7th. Still nothing whatsoever..
> 
> fingers crossed really :fingerscrossed:


You have to go fast Track. Else it will take 3-4 months for your assessment to get picked up.

So, 476 hasn't moved to 7th Dec yet. Now we have to yet till Monday for any new update. Hopefully you will get it next week.


----------



## ssemih55 (Feb 16, 2017)

Guitarist said:


> The thing is mate, you might have the visa granted on 13th February if you have submitted the PCC at the beginning. You have missed your chance a little bit. PCC and the Medicals are the most vital information apart from your academic qualification. You should be getting a response soon but you may have to wait a couple of weeks since they have reviewed your case already and asked for another document. Which means Im afraid that your case probably wont be opened until the period of time which they have given you to get that done is over.
> 
> Be patient.


Thank you very much. what's done is done. 

I am going to wait, Later is better than nothing


----------



## Guitarist (Jan 14, 2017)

Guys

Discussing about the worst case scenario. If someone was refused 476 visa somehow, how long he/she is denied for another Australian visa like 189,489 or 190. Because i know for a fact that if someone was refused the chance of student visa, there is a probation period of 2 years where that person is not allowed to lodge another student visa. 

Anybody have an answer please ?

Thank you


----------



## chummy.singh (Feb 3, 2016)

zaback21 said:


> You have to go fast Track. Else it will take 3-4 months for your assessment to get picked up.
> 
> So, 476 hasn't moved to 7th Dec yet. Now we have to yet till Monday for any new update. Hopefully you will get it next week.


Hello dear
Case officer requested for medical examination and i am done with it now
But don't know whats next , do i need to email back him or just click (notify department) button on immiaccount..


----------



## Guitarist (Jan 14, 2017)

chummy.singh said:


> Hello dear
> Case officer requested for medical examination and i am done with it now
> But don't know whats next , do i need to email back him or just click (notify department) button on immiaccount..


Medical reports will be uploaded to your DIBP by the hospital which you have attended to the medicals. 

When did you apply ?


----------



## deb2fast (Jan 3, 2017)

Guitarist said:


> Guys
> 
> Discussing about the worst case scenario. If someone was refused 476 visa somehow, how long he/she is denied for another Australian visa like 189,489 or 190. Because i know for a fact that if someone was refused the chance of student visa, there is a probation period of 2 years where that person is not allowed to lodge another student visa.
> 
> ...


I think appeals are handled on a case by case basis. There is no hard and fast rule. What are the facts to this person's case, and the reasons provided for rejection?


----------



## chummy.singh (Feb 3, 2016)

Guitarist said:


> Medical reports will be uploaded to your DIBP by the hospital which you have attended to the medicals.
> 
> When did you apply ?


Medical requested on 14/02
Done on 17/02


----------



## Guitarist (Jan 14, 2017)

deb2fast said:


> I think appeals are handled on a case by case basis. There is no hard and fast rule. What are the facts to this person's case, and the reasons provided for rejection?


She has not been rejected yet. But she is a bit pedantic about her degree being not recognized under the accord.


----------



## Guitarist (Jan 14, 2017)

chummy.singh said:


> Medical requested on 14/02
> Done on 17/02


https://www.ecom.immi.gov.au/inquiry/query/query.do?action=eVisa/

Go check on the above link. You need to fill in some of your details and you shall see if your medical reports has been finalized or not. Dont worry.

I meant, when did you first apply for 476 ?Reply please


----------



## chummy.singh (Feb 3, 2016)

guitarist said:


> https://www.ecom.immi.gov.au/inquiry/query/query.do?action=evisa/
> 
> go check on the above link. You need to fill in some of your details and you shall see if your medical reports has been finalized or not. Dont worry.
> 
> I meant, when did you first apply for 476 ?reply please


30 /11


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

chummy.singh said:


> 30 /11


Ok, So, on 14th Feb they moved to 30 Nov case. Well you could have gotten your Visa on 14 Feb if you have done the medical before you lodged the Visa.


----------



## Guitarist (Jan 14, 2017)

chummy.singh said:


> 30 /11


Alright. Thanks for sharing. You should be getting your visa very soon. The reason as I see they have asked for Medical report is 90% of your visa has been finalized


----------



## deb2fast (Jan 3, 2017)

Guitarist said:


> She has not been rejected yet. But she is a bit pedantic about her degree being not recognized under the accord.


IMO If her application gets rejected because her degree is not recognized under the accord, then that means she isn't eligible for the 476 subclass visa. 
She won't get banned from applying for other visas, she just cannot apply or appeal for 476 because she doesn't fulfil the minimum requirements for that subclass.


----------



## Guitarist (Jan 14, 2017)

deb2fast said:


> IMO If her application gets rejected because her degree is not recognized under the accord, then that means she isn't eligible for the 476 subclass visa.
> She won't get banned from applying for other visas, she just cannot apply or appeal for 476 because she doesn't fulfil the minimum requirements for that subclass.


Alright. Thanks mate. I will inform her.


----------



## Safeerulhug (Feb 2, 2017)

Hi mates 

One of my friend wants to apply 476, he completed B.E. ECE. Is he eligible for subclass 476


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

Safeerulhug said:


> Hi mates
> 
> One of my friend wants to apply 476, he completed B.E. ECE. Is he eligible for subclass 476


Skilled—Recognised Graduate visa (subclass 476)


----------



## jaybya (Jan 27, 2017)

After 29th november


----------



## raafay (Feb 3, 2017)

You have to submit 1221 form for all family members even if they aren't going with you to Australia?


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

raafay said:


> You have to submit 1221 form for all family members even if they aren't going with you to Australia?


As far as I know, you don't even need Form 1221 if you are going as a single candidate for 476 Visa, only Form 80. But weirdly enough, some CO has asked for 1221 and in most cases, they didn't. It's not even asked in the attach file section. It's hard to tell. In any case, if you want to upload Form 1221, you can only do it for yourself. 

It won't most likely be asked for other family members if they aren't travelling with you, I have yet to hear about that.


----------



## sharon1311 (Nov 20, 2016)

*Visa189*



ayrton said:


> I got an average of 8 on my IELTS. L(9),R(8.5),S(7.5),W(7). Unfortunately, I am sitting on 55 points. I was hoping to re-do the IELTS once I arrive in Australia so I can get the extra 10 points then apply for EOI. But I once my 476 is granted I will fast track my EA MSA so that I have it before I fly out there.


Hey Ayrton. I am also in the same boat as your are, Stuck with 55points. I am also from SA, can we keep communicate via email maybe.


----------



## ayrton (Feb 17, 2017)

sharon1311 said:


> Hey Ayrton. I am also in the same boat as your are, Stuck with 55points. I am also from SA, can we keep communicate via email maybe.


Yeah sure. What's your email?


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

Anyone received any grant today ?


----------



## deb2fast (Jan 3, 2017)

zaback21 said:


> Anyone received any grant today ?


Curious to know too. Hoping they get to December 23rd next week.


----------



## Guitarist (Jan 14, 2017)

Guys Ive got my Visa today.

Visa lodged - 7/12/2016
Medicals Updated- 3/1/2017
Visa Granted- 20/2/2017

Thanks everyone who helped me in this forum. Hope you all get the visa very soon. 

Cheers!!!:couch2:


----------



## deb2fast (Jan 3, 2017)

Guitarist said:


> Guys Ive got my Visa today.
> 
> Visa lodged - 7/12/2016
> Medicals Updated- 3/1/2017
> ...


I told you you were gonna get this week. Congrats man!


----------



## deb2fast (Jan 3, 2017)

At this rate, I might just get my grant this week. If very few people applied in December, they may just be able to get through the whole month in one week.


----------



## ayrton (Feb 17, 2017)

Guitarist said:


> Guys Ive got my Visa today.
> 
> Visa lodged - 7/12/2016
> Medicals Updated- 3/1/2017
> ...


Congrats, All the best! When you say "Medicals Updated" do you mean you got your HAP ID after lodging application?


----------



## raafay (Feb 3, 2017)

Thank you. One more question. What do you write in the section " why are you traveling to Australia ? " for form 80


----------



## Guitarist (Jan 14, 2017)

deb2fast said:


> I told you you were gonna get this week. Congrats man!


Yeah you did. Thanks man. Hope u get urs very soon.


----------



## Guitarist (Jan 14, 2017)

raafay said:


> Thank you. One more question. What do you write in the section " why are you traveling to Australia ? " for form 80


I mentioned about getting work experience mostly.


----------



## deb2fast (Jan 3, 2017)

Guitarist said:


> I mentioned about getting work experience mostly.


Did you submit form 1221?


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

Guitarist said:


> Guys Ive got my Visa today.
> 
> Visa lodged - 7/12/2016
> Medicals Updated- 3/1/2017
> ...


Congrats mate !



deb2fast said:


> Curious to know too. Hoping they get to December 23rd next week.


Well since now it has moved to 7th Dec, hopefully you will get it this week and mine in next 20 days or so.


----------



## ayrton (Feb 17, 2017)

zaback21 said:


> Congrats mate !
> 
> 
> 
> Well since now it has moved to 7th Dec, hopefully you will get it this week and mine in next 20 days or so.


When did you submit? In Jan?


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

ayrton said:


> When did you submit? In Jan?


4th Feb. Let's hope they don't ask 1221 from me.


----------



## deb2fast (Jan 3, 2017)

zaback21 said:


> 4th Feb. Let's hope they don't ask 1221 from me.


It's very long. I already filled mine today and submitted, now filling for my wife.


----------



## ayrton (Feb 17, 2017)

zaback21 said:


> 4th Feb. Let's hope they don't ask 1221 from me.


As long as you're single, I am sure you'll be exempt from 1221. I submitted on 30th Jan so I'll notify once I get mine. Or when they ask for the medicals.


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

deb2fast said:


> It's very long. I already filled mine today and submitted, now filling for my wife.


If you have a wife, it will most likely be asked. There are some questions which seems like better suited to answer by someone who is currently in Australia. I started it, but then haven't finished yet. Will try complete and ask you then regarding my queries.



ayrton said:


> As long as you're single, I am sure you'll be exempt from 1221. I submitted on 30th Jan so I'll notify once I get mine. Or when they ask for the medicals.


Thanks mate. Let's hope 30th Jan comes this week or next.


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

ayrton said:


> As long as you're single, I am sure you'll be exempt from 1221. I submitted on 30th Jan so I'll notify once I get mine. Or when they ask for the medicals.


Anyway, how is PTE and EA assessment gong ?


----------



## deb2fast (Jan 3, 2017)

zaback21 said:


> If you have a wife, it will most likely be asked. There are some questions which seems like better suited to answer by someone who is currently in Australia. I started it, but then haven't finished yet. Will try complete and ask you then regarding my queries.


From what I see on this form, there's nothing special here that isn't in form 80 and in the requirements for 476, its written that you and your accompanying dependents should fill form 80. There's nothing there about form 1221 for someone with dependents. I'm just filling because I'll rather not wait for 3weeks.

I think its safer for everyone to just fill it. If you use a computer to fill, it shouldn't take 2 much time. Form 80 is what was hell for me. My wife has been on 20+ foreign trips in the last 10years so filling form 80 was hell.


----------



## ayrton (Feb 17, 2017)

zaback21 said:


> Anyway, how is PTE and EA assessment gong ?


Started preparing for PTE-A today but haven't booked yet. And for the EA MSA I am planning to fast track that in the next week or two. Slowly plugging away.


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

deb2fast said:


> From what I see on this form, there's nothing special here that isn't in form 80 and in the requirements for 476, its written that you and your accompanying dependents should fill form 80. There's nothing there about form 1221 for someone with dependents. I'm just filling because I'll rather not wait for 3weeks.
> 
> I think its safer for everyone to just fill it. If you use a computer to fill, it shouldn't take 2 much time. Form 80 is what was hell for me. My wife has been on 20+ foreign trips in the last 10years so filling form 80 was hell.


Ha ha, I feel for you man. Form 80 was an extreme pain. My Employment History of whole life, travelling of over 15 countries in the last 10 years and 8-10 different addresses in the last 10 years was a serious pain. 

I will go with it and upload it tomorrow then, better safe than sorry. Thanks !


----------



## ayrton (Feb 17, 2017)

deb2fast said:


> From what I see on this form, there's nothing special here that isn't in form 80 and in the requirements for 476, its written that you and your accompanying dependents should fill form 80. There's nothing there about form 1221 for someone with dependents. I'm just filling because I'll rather not wait for 3weeks.
> 
> I think its safer for everyone to just fill it. If you use a computer to fill, it shouldn't take 2 much time. Form 80 is what was hell for me. My wife has been on 20+ foreign trips in the last 10years so filling form 80 was hell.


I'll play safe and just fill 1221 too. Someone please upload a link to download 1221 if you can. thanks in advance


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

ayrton said:


> I'll play safe and just fill 1221 too. Someone please upload a link to download 1221 if you can. thanks in advance


https://www.border.gov.au/FormsAndDocuments/Documents/1221.pdf



ayrton said:


> Started preparing for PTE-A today but haven't booked yet. And for the EA MSA I am planning to fast track that in the next week or two. Slowly plugging away.


If you are going to do fast Track, better to do it early than late. Good luck with PTE !


----------



## Ankur1989 (Oct 17, 2016)

Hi guys,
I have logged my application on 24 of December 2016, I have uploaded all the documents along with pcc from U.K. As I was there for two years. Now I'm in India, do I need to upload pcc from India as well?
Please reply me.
Thanks


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

Ankur1989 said:


> Hi guys,
> I have logged my application on 24 of December 2016, I have uploaded all the documents along with pcc from U.K. As I was there for two years. Now I'm in India, do I need to upload pcc from India as well?
> Please reply me.
> Thanks


Have you lived in India or any country for more than 12 months since you turned 16 in the past 10 years ? Then you need PCC for every such country you have lived.



> Police certificates from each country in which anyone in your application has spent a total of 12 months or more in the past 10 years since turning 16 years of age. Provide the original certificates and keep a copy for yourself.


----------



## Flo123 (Feb 21, 2017)

Hello everyone.I Applied on the 7th of Jan and hoping to get a direct grant in a couple of weeks.I just wanted to ask you guys what you think about paying to get a 3months engineering internship(unpaid) just to gain some experience as i think its nearly impossible to find a permanent position with a 476 visa.Any thoughts or experiences on that?


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

Flo123 said:


> Hello everyone.I Applied on the 7th of Jan and hoping to get a direct grant in a couple of weeks.I just wanted to ask you guys what you think about paying to get a 3months engineering internship(unpaid) just to gain some experience as i think its nearly impossible to find a permanent position with a 476 visa.Any thoughts or experiences on that?


If you can get Aus work experience go for it, if it's worth the money. Anyway, where did you get the pay and get work experience thing from ? Which company is offering it ? It's usually unpaid at most, but pay and work, I haven't heard such yet.


----------



## Flo123 (Feb 21, 2017)

zaback21 said:


> Flo123 said:
> 
> 
> > Hello everyone.I Applied on the 7th of Jan and hoping to get a direct grant in a couple of weeks.I just wanted to ask you guys what you think about paying to get a 3months engineering internship(unpaid) just to gain some experience as i think its nearly impossible to find a permanent position with a 476 visa.Any thoughts or experiences on that?
> ...


You can pay Premium Graduate Program to find the unpaid internship for you.From my research it is hard to get the internship directly with the engineering companies even though its unpaid.Its just a struggle really when you haven't experience?


----------



## deb2fast (Jan 3, 2017)

Flo123 said:


> Hello everyone.I Applied on the 7th of Jan and hoping to get a direct grant in a couple of weeks.I just wanted to ask you guys what you think about paying to get a 3months engineering internship(unpaid) just to gain some experience as i think its nearly impossible to find a permanent position with a 476 visa.Any thoughts or experiences on that?


Are you sure this is legit? Someone might just be planning to rip you off. I'll advise you to forget about paying anyone and if you must pay, only do that when you have arrived and can confirm that the offer is real.


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

deb2fast said:


> Are you sure this is legit? Someone might just be planning to rip you off. I'll advise you to forget about paying anyone and if you must pay, only do that when you have arrived and can confirm that the offer is real.


Hi deb2fast,

For Form 1221, in Part I. Which one did you chose ?




> Part I – Details of your journey to Australia
> Only complete the section(s) relevant to you
> 
> If you:
> ...


or did you just ignore it and went directly to Declaration- Last Page ?


----------



## Ankur1989 (Oct 17, 2016)

But I logged my application on 24 of December 2016 and I think they are going to see my application. Will this affect my application?
Thanks


----------



## deb2fast (Jan 3, 2017)

zaback21 said:


> Hi deb2fast,
> 
> For Form 1221, in Part I. Which one did you chose ?
> 
> ...


I went to part L, then last page. I think this form is for students and Migrants(many unnecessary things). I chose Part L because i think the 476 is a migrant visa.


----------



## ayrton (Feb 17, 2017)

Flo123 said:


> Hello everyone.I Applied on the 7th of Jan and hoping to get a direct grant in a couple of weeks.I just wanted to ask you guys what you think about paying to get a 3months engineering internship(unpaid) just to gain some experience as i think its nearly impossible to find a permanent position with a 476 visa.Any thoughts or experiences on that?


You're not being ripped off. I am going to do the same exact thing. the internship is offered by Navitas and it is accredited by Engineering Education Australia (Engineers Australia’s education and training company). See link

Career Experience Program » Navitas Careers and Internships


----------



## deb2fast (Jan 3, 2017)

ayrton said:


> You're not being ripped off. I am going to do the same exact thing. the internship is offered by Navitas. See link
> 
> Career Experience Program » Navitas Careers and Internships


I was going to say "Wow! $2950 for an internship.", then I read further and I can see it isn't an internship. You pay for training with hopes that the skills will get will increase your chances of employment.

If the money isn't an issue and you have no work experience then I guess its not a bad place to start.


----------



## ayrton (Feb 17, 2017)

This is a good read on how to increase your chances of getting your first engineering job in Australia.

https://www.engineersaustralia.org.au/sites/default/files/shado/Education/PDP/migrant_engineers.pdf

This is where I got the idea of the Navitas program


----------



## Flo123 (Feb 21, 2017)

[/quote]

You're not being ripped off. I am going to do the same exact thing. the internship is offered by Navitas and it is accredited by Engineering Education Australia (Engineers Australia’s education and training company). See link

Career Experience Program » Navitas Careers and Internships[/QUOTE]

Thanks for the reply ayrton.Navitas is a good one but they can only start the program when you are in Australia and their reviews indicate that they take quite a long time in finding you an internship.You might want to look at Premium Graduate Placement which offers the same thing but you can start before going to Australia and if you are lucky enough you might get an internship before you travel which is a lot easier.Im sure both are accredited by EEA


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

deb2fast said:


> I went to part L, then last page. I think this form is for students and Migrants(many unnecessary things). I chose Part L because i think the 476 is a migrant visa.


Thanks. 476 is not a migrant visa though, hence the reason why 121 can't be uploaded for this visa application. I will probably leave it blank and go straight to declaration or for now maybe skip it as none of my friend was asked 121, other than one or two people on the board.


----------



## Guitarist (Jan 14, 2017)

Guys,

A friend of mine who has applied for 476 on 17th December is waiting for his grant now. But the problem is that he is currently living in Australia under Student visa. So I saw in the Border.gov website that the applicant must be outside of Australia at the time of visa decision. So his concern is to how is he gonna know when his decision is going to receive or does he have to wait until a CO ask him to leave the country. If that is the case how long do u think he will have to wait for the decision outside of Australia


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

Guitarist said:


> Guys,
> 
> A friend of mine who has applied for 476 on 17th December is waiting for his grant now. But the problem is that he is currently living in Australia under Student visa. So I saw in the Border.gov website that the applicant must be outside of Australia at the time of visa decision. So his concern is to how is he gonna know when his decision is going to receive or does he have to wait until a CO ask him to leave the country. If that is the case how long do u think he will have to wait for the decision outside of Australia


I don't know the exact thing about your friend but here's the scenario.

1. He applied for 476 and then traveled to Aus with student Visa. His 476 will be refused most likely since he can't have two visa at once. And since his student visa will most likely won't cancelled since he is enrolled there. He should let the CO know about this or just withdraw his 476 application.

2. Your friend got a degree from Aus but instead of applying for 485 Visa he applied for 476 which is usually for overseas graduate. He should withdraw his application for 476 and apply for 485 before his student visa runs out.

In either case, he will have to withdraw his 476 visa.

If there is something else, then do let me know.


----------



## Guitarist (Jan 14, 2017)

zaback21 said:


> I don't know the exact thing about your friend but here's the scenario.
> 
> 1. He applied for 476 and then traveled to Aus with student Visa. His 476 will be refused most likely since he can't have two visa at once. And since his student visa will most likely won't cancelled since he is enrolled there. He should let the CO know about this or just withdraw his 476 application.
> 
> ...



Appreciate your quick response,

His scenario is as follows,


He went to Australia under student visa on June last year. He has enrolled for one whole semester and that semester is almost done and the next once starts in Mrach (Next month). He does not have an Australian degree but what he already has is same degree which I've got from UK. What he enrolled for in Australia is MBA.
Therefor he cant apply 485 yet. Bcoz he isn't finished yet.


He is more likely to get response this week or next week and he is confused about what will happen. He applied through an agent but the agent now is not very helpful since their work done by now. 

What do u think is more likely to happen based on the facts I have provided above.

Thank you


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

Guitarist said:


> Appreciate your quick response,
> 
> His scenario is as follows,
> 
> ...


Edited: 

No worries !

Well he shouldn't have applied. Why he needed to apply while he was on a student visa makes no sense. He is already in Australia. I guess he tried to work full time on 476 since student visa only allows 20 hrs/week.

The Aus visa policy is you can't have two visas at once and the last visa will override the previous visa.

His 476 will be cancelled/refused. If for some reason he finished his MBA and 2 years hadn't passed, he probably could have applied for 476 then, though I am not sure.

The best thing to do now is to withdraw 476, I would have done that. But ask your friend to better consult with someone and make the decision.

For 485, his subject needs to be in SOL or have recently graduated with either an eligible qualification. I am not sure if he will get 485 after MBA, whether MBA is in SOL. But now he sort of messed up his 476 too.

If he can't get 485, he better withdraw 476 if he wants to apply in future.


----------



## Guitarist (Jan 14, 2017)

zaback21 said:


> Well he shouldn't have applied. Why he needed to apply while he was on a student visa makes no sense. He is already in Australia. I guess he tried to work full time on 476 since student visa only allows 20 hrs/week.
> 
> The Aus visa policy is you can't have two visas at once and the last visa will override the previous visa.
> 
> ...



Yeah you are absolutely right. His concern is to work full time rather than 20 hrs/week. He told me that he has contacted student center and asked whether his student visa will be affected if his 476 was refused. They have replied saying that his student visa will not be affected. 

Anyway, he will have to leave Australia in order to have the visa decision whatever it is going to be, won't he?


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

Guitarist said:


> Yeah you are absolutely right. His concern is to work full time rather than 20 hrs/week. He told me that he has contacted student center and asked whether his student visa will be affected if his 476 was refused. They have replied saying that his student visa will not be affected.
> 
> Anyway, he will have to leave Australia in order to have the visa decision whatever it is going to be, won't he?


Well he will probably have to leave for like 1-3 months max and it's not a big deal. 476 in certain times has been granted in 18 days to a max of 3 months.

If he withdraws 476, it will just be like he never applied - better check. If he gets 476 refused, I am not sure if he can apply on 476 again.


----------



## Guitarist (Jan 14, 2017)

zaback21 said:


> Well he will probably have to leave for like 1-3 months max and it's not a big deal. 476 in certain times has been granted in 18 days to a max of 3 months.
> 
> If he withdraws 476, it will just be like he never applied - better check. If he gets 476 refused, I am not sure if he can apply on 476 again.


I will tell him you POV on this matter. Thank you very much. If the australian visa policy is as you said, that the new visa will be overridden by the previous one, how are we gonna apply for 189,190 or 489 at the end of 476(assuming we still have couple of months left on 476). It confused me a bit.


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

Guitarist said:


> I will tell him you POV on this matter. Thank you very much. If the australian visa policy is as you said, that the new visa will be overridden by the previous one, how are we gonna apply for 189,190 or 489 at the end of 476(assuming we still have couple of months left on 476). It confused me a bit.


When you apply (applying doesn't mean grant- grant cancels previous visa) for 189,190 or 489 while in Australia as onshore applicant, you get a bridging visa automatically after 476 is finished. I think you get Bridging Visa C - better check. This allows you to work automatically and live in Australia till you get your PR grant. That visa doesn't allow you to leave Australia. If you leave, your bridging visa C is cancelled.

If you want to leave and visit home or travel, you need to get Bridging Visa A or B or something like that.You better find out - google it.

The whole reason for my 476 is actually to get the bridging Visa, as I would like to apply as onshore applicant. I graduated 1.5 year ago. But applying now.


----------



## Guitarist (Jan 14, 2017)

zaback21 said:


> When you apply (applying doesn't mean grant- grant cancels previous visa) for 189,190 or 489 while in Australia as onshore applicant, you get a bridging visa automatically after 476 is finished. I think you get Bridging Visa C - better check. This allows you to work automatically and live in Australia till you get your PR grant. That visa doesn't allow you to leave Australia. If you leave, your bridging visa C is cancelled.
> 
> If you want to leave and visit home or travel, you need to get Bridging Visa A or B or something like that.You better find out - google it.
> 
> The whole reason for my 476 is actually to get the bridging Visa, as I would like to apply as onshore applicant. I graduated 1.5 year ago. But applying now.


Right now I get it. I didn't know about the bridging visa thing. Im so worried about my friend at the moment and i know that he wont agree to withdraw application now since its so close. All will be revealed in couple of weeks i guess. I hope to travel in the first week of March. Lets be in touch. 

Thanks a lot. Hope u get your grant very soon. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

Guitarist said:


> Right now I get it. I didn't know about the bridging visa thing. Im so worried about my friend at the moment and i know that he wont agree to withdraw application now since its so close. All will be revealed in couple of weeks i guess. I hope to travel in the first week of March. Lets be in touch.
> 
> Thanks a lot. Hope u get your grant very soon. :fingerscrossed:


Thanks mate, you too !


----------



## deb2fast (Jan 3, 2017)

zaback21 said:


> Thanks. 476 is not a migrant visa though, hence the reason why 121 can't be uploaded for this visa application. I will probably leave it blank and go straight to declaration or for now maybe skip it as none of my friend was asked 121, other than one or two people on the board.


Checkout this page https://www.border.gov.au/Lega/Lega/8 You will see that 476 is listed as a skilled migrant visa.


----------



## deb2fast (Jan 3, 2017)

Guitarist said:


> Right now I get it. I didn't know about the bridging visa thing. Im so worried about my friend at the moment and i know that he wont agree to withdraw application now since its so close. All will be revealed in couple of weeks i guess. I hope to travel in the first week of March. Lets be in touch.
> 
> Thanks a lot. Hope u get your grant very soon. :fingerscrossed:


I guess your friend could wait until he gets contacted(this weekend or next week), after which he'll be given 28days to leave the country for his application to be reviewed again. He should wait till 20+ days and then leave and update DIBP. 


Please update us when your friend gets contacted, so we can use to estimate DIBP's progress.


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

deb2fast said:


> Checkout this page https://www.border.gov.au/Lega/Lega/8 You will see that 476 is listed as a skilled migrant visa.


It may have a different meaning. I am yet to understand, but I will not use 476 as migrant visa.



> The Skilled — Recognised Graduate visa (subclass 476) allows recent engineering graduates of eligible universities to gain up to 18 months of skilled work experience in occupations. It is a *temporary visa*.


Skilledâ€”Recognised Graduate visa (subclass 476)

But anyway, it doesn't matter. I am waiting for your Dec 23 to come so I can get mine soon.


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

deb2fast said:


> I guess your friend could wait until he gets contacted(this weekend or next week), after which he'll be given 28days to leave the country for his application to be reviewed again. He should wait till 20+ days and then leave and update DIBP.
> 
> 
> Please update us when your friend gets contacted, so we can use to estimate DIBP's progress.


His friend won't get the visa. It will be a straight refusal in my opinion. If not, it will be a miracle. Granting 476 means he won't be able to study his MBA anymore in Aus.


----------



## deb2fast (Jan 3, 2017)

zaback21 said:


> His friend won't get the visa. It will be a straight refusal in my opinion. If not, it will be a miracle. Granting 476 means he won't be able to study his MBA anymore in Aus.


Well I also think there's a high chance it will be refused but the guy seems bent on doing it. So good luck to him. The worst part is that the CO might ask him to leave the country and then the finalization team will deny the visa after leaving the country. Poor guy.


----------



## Flo123 (Feb 21, 2017)

Has anyone received a grant today?


----------



## ayrton (Feb 17, 2017)

Flo123 said:


> Has anyone received a grant today?


Once you get yours, please notify. I believe I am next in line after you.


----------



## deb2fast (Jan 3, 2017)

I think many people who applied aren't on this group. There are only a handful of December applicants that have shown up here.


----------



## deb2fast (Jan 3, 2017)

Chaitanyasohani said:


> SC 476 visa granted
> fees paid- 29 July
> documents uploaded- 4 August
> contact by CO for health, form 1221 and resume- 17 August
> ...


I'm wondering why they asked for your resume. Did you have dependents?


----------



## deb2fast (Jan 3, 2017)

Ankur1989 said:


> Hi guys, hope you guys doing well.
> I am just stuck in between of the application. I need to know where I have to give the details of my family members such as accompanying members, non accompanying members or other family members. I'm applying alon my family members are not joining me. They are not applying for any visa. Please suggest me.
> Thanks in advance


When did you apply?


----------



## deb2fast (Jan 3, 2017)

mu7d said:


> Yo brah, thanx for the update, I applied on 19 Dec, I guess I have to wait few weeks probably. I just hope that whoever applied on the late 2016 and got a reply please inform us
> 
> Cheers


You're supposed to be next. Have you been contacted yet?


----------



## mu7d (Feb 7, 2017)

deb2fast said:


> You're supposed to be next. Have you been contacted yet?



No updates yet, I hope this week or the next. Don't worry, I will inform you guys if I got any.


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

deb2fast said:


> I'm wondering why they asked for your resume. Did you have dependents?


I submitted my Resume. I thought it's needed. All my friends did. I have heard in this board, it's mandatory for 476. In fact for 189/190 too.


----------



## ayrton (Feb 17, 2017)

zaback21 said:


> I submitted my Resume. I thought it's needed. All my friends did. I have heard in this board, it's mandatory for 476. In fact for 189/190 too.


When you go to "Attach documents", under what section do you upload the resume?


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

ayrton said:


> When you go to "Attach documents", under what section do you upload the resume?


It was quite weird but I think under English Language section, where you did PTE/IELTS result thing. But I named my file as something like - *Resume only not for English*


----------



## Guitarist (Jan 14, 2017)

deb2fast said:


> Well I also think there's a high chance it will be refused but the guy seems bent on doing it. So good luck to him. The worst part is that the CO might ask him to leave the country and then the finalization team will deny the visa after leaving the country. Poor guy.


Im afraid I was thinking the same thing. The thing is he has done through an agent and the agent has been very confident about his visa, according him. This is a scenario I think non of us has an experience about. DIBP has told him that student visa wont be affected so he will go to Australia broken heart anyway.

May the odds be ever in his favor ... :fingerscrossed:


----------



## deb2fast (Jan 3, 2017)

mu7d said:


> No updates yet, I hope this week or the next. Don't worry, I will inform you guys if I got any.


Cool. Thanks man.


----------



## deb2fast (Jan 3, 2017)

zaback21 said:


> I submitted my Resume. I thought it's needed. All my friends did. I have heard in this board, it's mandatory for 476. In fact for 189/190 too.


Interesting. I understand why for 189/190 but not this 476. Anyway, I guess I'll find a way to upload it.


----------



## ayrton (Feb 17, 2017)

deb2fast said:


> Interesting. I understand why for 189/190 but not this 476. Anyway, I guess I'll find a way to upload it.


What I did was; At the bottom of the list, there is a "Add more documents" button. Then under Evidence look for "Work experience, overseas" and then you'll find "resume" in the description section.


----------



## deb2fast (Jan 3, 2017)

ayrton said:


> What I did was; At the bottom of the list, there is a "Add more documents" button. Then under Evidence look for "Work experience, overseas" and then you'll find "resume" in the description section.


Thanks. I did that too.


----------



## Ankur1989 (Oct 17, 2016)

This is very old post. Anyway I applied on 24 of December 2016. Hope getting soon?.


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

Ankur1989 said:


> This is very old post. Anyway I applied on 24 of December 2016. Hope getting soon?.


Well deb2fast applied on 23rd, he hasn't received it yet. But I think one person who applied on 7th Dec got it. So, it is currently in between those two dates.


----------



## Ankur1989 (Oct 17, 2016)

They might be in between or i think they are looking for December randomly.


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

Ankur1989 said:


> They might be in between or i think they are looking for December randomly.


I don't think they don't look at random. It would usually be first come first serve basis.It would make no sense or protocol to look at random as that would be unfair and signs of poor managerial process.


----------



## chummy.singh (Feb 3, 2016)

Hello everyone 

I want to let you guys know that applications made on or before 11 dec. 2016 are now being assessed as per the mail i got in response of request for more information .

Anyone with any idea about their next contact or grant possibilities...? 

Application submitted on 30 nov 2016
1st contact 14 feb 2017 request for medical
Medical completed on 17 feb 2017
Medical sent by examiner and intimated by mail and immiaccount on 22 feb 2017


----------



## chummy.singh (Feb 3, 2016)

chummy.singh said:


> Hello everyone
> 
> I want to let you guys know that applications made on or before 11 dec. 2016 are now being assessed as per the mail i got in response of request for more information .
> 
> ...


Got the visa grant today
But i have a doubt... My first name is in running letters and last name in capitals on the grant letter. Is there any problem..?


----------



## deb2fast (Jan 3, 2017)

chummy.singh said:


> Got the visa grant today
> But i have a doubt... My first name is in running letters and last name in capitals on the grant letter. Is there any problem..?


Congratulations! That is the standard for certain countries on certain documents, so it shouldn't be an issue. If you want you can send an email to DIBP and ask for clarification.


----------



## ayrton (Feb 17, 2017)

chummy.singh said:


> Got the visa grant today
> But i have a doubt... My first name is in running letters and last name in capitals on the grant letter. Is there any problem..?


Congs, all the best. Don't worry, as long as the spelling is correct.


----------



## emmanuel001 (Jan 6, 2017)

chummy.singh said:


> Got the visa grant today
> But i have a doubt... My first name is in running letters and last name in capitals on the grant letter. Is there any problem..?


Congratulations Chummy, I get a feeling you were not asked for PCC. Is that right?


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

emmanuel001 said:


> Congratulations Chummy, I get a feeling you were not asked for PCC. Is that right?


Everybody needs PCC. He uploaded them while submitting application. He just didn't do the medical and hence the delay.


----------



## ayrton (Feb 17, 2017)

zaback21 said:


> Everybody needs PCC. He uploaded them while submitting application. He just didn't do the medical and hence the delay.


So, lack of medical only caused 1 week delay. Not bad!


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

ayrton said:


> So, lack of medical only caused 1 week delay. Not bad!


I know, it was quick and not 28 days. It means 476 are moving quite fast and they are working hard on it


----------



## chummy.singh (Feb 3, 2016)

zaback21 said:


> Everybody needs PCC. He uploaded them while submitting application. He just didn't do the medical and hence the delay.


You are right (about the PCC)
Actually it took 4 days to get an appointment for medical and another 5 days to update the result to DIBP that cause 10 days delay.


----------



## ayrton (Feb 17, 2017)

chummy.singh said:


> You are right (about the PCC)
> Actually it took 4 days to get an appointment for medical and another 5 days to update the result to DIBP that cause 10 days delay.


Once you did the medical, how did you go about notifying them that you had completed it?


----------



## chummy.singh (Feb 3, 2016)

ayrton said:


> Once you did the medical, how did you go about notifying them that you had completed it?


I intimate by email to the CO and notify via immiaccount as well.


----------



## deb2fast (Jan 3, 2017)

chummy.singh said:


> I intimate by email to the CO and notify via immiaccount as well.


I don't think this Grant indicates they're faster now. I think its just luck. 
Everyone notifies on the account and emails but I guess perhaps it depends on who the CO is and/or what stage the evaluation of the application is at.

Goodluck everyone. Hopefully they get to all of us soon.


----------



## Guitarist (Jan 14, 2017)

Guys,

Does the 18 month period start from the day visa was granted or from the day which I enter into Australia ? It says in the visa that I should enter before Nov 2017 and also there is an expiry date mention in 18 months from which the visa was originally granted.

Does anybody know about this ?


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

Guitarist said:


> Guys,
> 
> Does the 18 month period start from the day visa was granted or from the day which I enter into Australia ? It says in the visa that I should enter before Nov 2017 and also there is an expiry date mention in 18 months from which the visa was originally granted.
> 
> Does anybody know about this ?


It starts once you enter as far as I know.

What expiry date is given ? Can you please say what it exactly says ?


----------



## Guitarist (Jan 14, 2017)

zaback21 said:


> It starts once you enter as far as I know.
> 
> What expiry date is given ? Can you please say what it exactly says ?


Expiry date is exactly in 18 month which is August. It doesn't say expiry date instead it says, Mus not arrive after 20 August. Are u sure that it counts 18 months from the date which I arrive in Australia ?


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

Guitarist said:


> Expiry date is exactly in 18 month which is August. It doesn't say expiry date instead it says, Mus not arrive after 20 August. Are u sure that it counts 18 months from the date which I arrive in Australia ?


Yes, that's what it says. You must enter by 20 Aug or earlier. If you don't, you can't enter and 476 is wasted.

You get 18 months after you enter. 

P.S. You said Nov 2017 not Aug. I guess typing error ?

Cos 476 gives 6 months from the day your Visa is granted to enter. so, 20 Feb + 6 months = 20 Aug sounds fine. Not sure about Nov 2017.


----------



## Guitarist (Jan 14, 2017)

zaback21 said:


> Yes, that's what it says. You must enter by 20 Aug or earlier. If you don't, you can't enter and 476 is wasted.
> 
> You get 18 months after you enter.
> 
> ...


Okay thanks very much. 

Also no, It says must make first entry before 30 November 2017. Not August.


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

Guitarist said:


> Okay thanks very much.
> 
> Also no, It says must make first entry before 30 November 2017. Not August.


It's quite contradictory. But yes I would enter before 20 Aug 2017 not Nov 2017.


----------



## deb2fast (Jan 3, 2017)

Guitarist said:


> Okay thanks very much.
> 
> Also no, It says must make first entry before 30 November 2017. Not August.


From my experience, they may give more than 6months to enter. One of my friends who got approval in August last year was given till this year april to enter.

However your own information seems contradictory. Can you post the content of your grant letter word for word or post a photo?


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

Guitarist said:


> Okay thanks very much.
> 
> Also no, It says must make first entry before 30 November 2017. Not August.





deb2fast said:


> From my experience, they may give more than 6months to enter. One of my friends who got approval in August last year was given till this year april to enter.
> 
> However your own information seems contradictory. Can you post the content of your grant letter word for word or post a photo?


Mus not arrive - from what I can understand comparing my previous Aus visa, it basically is another way of saying your visa expiry date which was given to him on 20 Feb, it's not 476 expiry date but that 20 Feb visa number's expiry date. 

So, this can mean he is given a temporary visa for 6 month during which he needs to enter. But he can also enter before Nov 2017. So, if he didn't enter in 6 months, he would probably have to request CO for another visa to cover from August to Nov 2017.

These are all theoretical ideas of course, cos I am not sure if he can delay and later asks CO to issue him another visa number for him to enter before Nov but after Aug.


----------



## Flo123 (Feb 21, 2017)

Guitarist said:


> Guys,
> 
> Does the 18 month period start from the day visa was granted or from the day which I enter into Australia ? It says in the visa that I should enter before Nov 2017 and also there is an expiry date mention in 18 months from which the visa was originally granted.
> 
> Does anybody know about this ?


From my understanding, you can enter any day before Nov 2017.Your 18months start when you make your 1st entry and during this period you can leave and go back as much as you like until the 'must not enter after' date as you will not be allowed back into the country even though you still have a couple of months before is 18months.In other words they are saying after the 'must not enter date' you should remain in Aus until you have reached your 18months or else u wont b allowed back in


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

Flo123 said:


> From my understanding, you can enter any day before Nov 2017.Your 18months start when you make your 1st entry and during this period you can leave and go back as much as you like until the *'must not enter after' date as you will not be allowed back into the country even though you still have a couple of months before is 18months.In other words they are saying after the 'must not enter date' you should remain in Aus until you have reached your 18months or else u wont b allowed *back in


Are you sure people are not allowed to travel for a holiday away from Australia or travel home for a Christmas because it will cancel 476 once you leave Australia ?


----------



## deb2fast (Jan 3, 2017)

Flo123 said:


> From my understanding, you can enter any day before Nov 2017.Your 18months start when you make your 1st entry and during this period you can leave and go back as much as you like until the 'must not enter after' date as you will not be allowed back into the country even though you still have a couple of months before is 18months.In other words they are saying after the 'must not enter date' you should remain in Aus until you have reached your 18months or else u wont b allowed back in


This is wrong information.


----------



## Flo123 (Feb 21, 2017)

deb2fast said:


> Flo123 said:
> 
> 
> > From my understanding, you can enter any day before Nov 2017.Your 18months start when you make your 1st entry and during this period you can leave and go back as much as you like until the 'must not enter after' date as you will not be allowed back into the country even though you still have a couple of months before is 18months.In other words they are saying after the 'must not enter date' you should remain in Aus until you have reached your 18months or else u wont b allowed back in
> ...


The 'must not arrive after"date is not in 2017....it should be close to when your visa expires thats why they wont allow you to enter if you leave after that date even though your visa will still be valid.Can you confirm the year of your 'must not enter after' date?


----------



## catchdwind (May 4, 2016)

You better get your facts right before tagging someone's contribution as wrong.

If you leave Australia for whatsoever reason, you CAN'T enter Australia after the date stated on your visa as suggested by Flo123. This is explicitly stated and clear for everyone to understand.

Key dates on 476 visa: 
Enter Before - Your visa will be invalid if you don't arrive Australia before the stated Enter Before date. Two of my friends have forfeited theirs for this reason.

Must not Arrive After: After this date, you would have to remain in Australia for your visa to run out as you won't be allowed Entry into Australia if you leave before your visa expiration.

If your visa has been granted, please read it carefully to understand the visa conditions. Cheers.



deb2fast said:


> This is wrong information.


----------



## catchdwind (May 4, 2016)

You can travel in and out of Australia until before the "Do not Arrive After" date. This date is usually closer to your visa expiration date. So, you have enough time to travel for holidays before this date.



zaback21 said:


> Are you sure people are not allowed to travel for a holiday away from Australia or travel home for a Christmas because it will cancel 476 once you leave Australia ?


----------



## chummy.singh (Feb 3, 2016)

Hello guys
Is there anyway to extend Must make first entry date just for month or two...?


----------



## Flo123 (Feb 21, 2017)

catchdwind said:


> You better get your facts right before tagging someone's contribution as wrong.
> 
> If you leave Australia for whatsoever reason, you CAN'T enter Australia after the date stated on your visa as suggested by Flo123. This is explicitly stated and clear for everyone to understand.
> 
> ...


Cheers mate for the clarification.


----------



## catchdwind (May 4, 2016)

You can extend your arrival, but the conditions to do this are too much of an extreme and not something you'd wish for.

A friend that contacted them on the basis of ongoing project, was advised to reapply if he misses out on the "Entry Before" date as nothing could be done to change it.

Another was asked to recontact them after the "Enter Before" date as he told them he lost a parent, and couldn't leave his mum in her grief. However, he didn't bother contacting them again as he advanced in Canada PR (Express Entry).

From both experiences above, you'd agree it's possible but probably only with evidence of extreme negative events such as death, accidents, etc. Frankly, I wouldn't wish for such. I'd rather reapply 



chummy.singh said:


> Hello guys
> Is there anyway to extend Must make first entry date just for month or two...?


----------



## deb2fast (Jan 3, 2017)

Flo123 said:


> The 'must not arrive after"date is not in 2017....it should be close to when your visa expires thats why they wont allow you to enter if you leave after that date even though your visa will still be valid.Can you confirm the year of your 'must not enter after' date?


You're right, I was wrong.

I checked back with my friend who gave me this information and got some clarification. In his case, the 'must not enter after' date was exactly 18months from the grant date so he thought it would change after he arrived Australia based on the stay period of "18 month(s) from the date of first arrival" but it didn't.


----------



## Guitarist (Jan 14, 2017)

deb2fast said:


> You're right, I was wrong.
> 
> I checked back with my friend who gave me this information and got some clarification. In his case, the 'must not enter after' date was exactly 18months from the grant date so he thought it would change after he arrived Australia based on the stay period of "18 month(s) from the date of first arrival" but it didn't.


Are you sure. So does that means if I enter into Australia after a month from the original grant date, I only get to stay 17 months since the "must not enter after '' date is exactly 18 months away from the grant date ?


----------



## deb2fast (Jan 3, 2017)

Guitarist said:


> Are you sure. So does that means if I enter into Australia after a month from the original grant date, I only get to stay 17 months since the "must not enter after '' date is exactly 18 months away from the grant date ?


Well here's how I choose to explain it to myself.
The visa I get is a multiple entry visa, however after the "must not enter after date", my visa becomes a single entry visa. 
Meaning up until that date, I can enter and return as I please but after that day, If I leave I won't be allowed back into the country even though my visa(now single entry) is still valid.

So to answer your question, No. You get to stay for 18months, but after 17months you cannot leave the country unless you are on another visa at that time.


----------



## Guitarist (Jan 14, 2017)

Flo123 said:


> The 'must not arrive after"date is not in 2017....it should be close to when your visa expires thats why they wont allow you to enter if you leave after that date even though your visa will still be valid.Can you confirm the year of your 'must not enter after' date?


Must not arrirve after date in 20 Aud 2018 (Exactly 18 months from the grant date)


----------



## Guitarist (Jan 14, 2017)

deb2fast said:


> Well here's how I choose to explain it to myself.
> The visa I get is a multiple entry visa, however after the "must not enter after date", my visa becomes a single entry visa.
> Meaning up until that date, I can enter and return as I please but after that day, If I leave I won't be allowed back into the country even though my visa(now single entry) is still valid.
> 
> So to answer your question, No. You get to stay for 18months, but after 17months you cannot leave the country unless you are on another visa at that time.


If that is the case I will be alright. I am only going to delay 1 month.


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

Guitarist said:


> Must not arrirve after date in 20 Aud 2018 (Exactly 18 months from the grant date)


The confusion was with Aug 2017 as must not arrive date.

Aug 2018 makes perfect sense as you are not allowed to leave after Aug 2018. So, you can make your entry anytime before Nov 2017 and never leave after 20 Aug 2018.


----------



## Flo123 (Feb 21, 2017)

Any news guys?


----------



## packiaraj (Feb 10, 2017)

*PG engineering Management UTS*

Dear All,
*
I have completed PG Engineering Management in 2016 at UTS Sydney , I am plan to apply 476 visa .. Please advise me whether am I eligible to apply for this visa ?as Engineering management itself a engineering discipline and its comes under Washington accord however the immi website stats the engineering disciplines not limited to and it doesn't say excluding engineering management .. So please advise me of your opinion would be highly appreciative !!

Thanks ,
Regards,
Vijay *


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

packiaraj said:


> Dear All,
> *
> I have completed PG Engineering Management in 2016 at UTS Sydney , I am plan to apply 476 visa .. Please advise me whether am I eligible to apply for this visa ?as Engineering management itself a engineering discipline and its comes under Washington accord however the immi website stats the engineering disciplines not limited to and it doesn't say excluding engineering management .. So please advise me of your opinion would be highly appreciative !!
> 
> ...


476 is for usually for Overseas graduate. You are supposed to apply for 485.

https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Visa-1/485-

It doesn't say that Australian graduates can't apply for 476, but usually they go for 485.


----------



## deb2fast (Jan 3, 2017)

packiaraj said:


> Dear All,
> *
> I have completed PG Engineering Management in 2016 at UTS Sydney , I am plan to apply 476 visa .. Please advise me whether am I eligible to apply for this visa ?as Engineering management itself a engineering discipline and its comes under Washington accord however the immi website stats the engineering disciplines not limited to and it doesn't say excluding engineering management .. So please advise me of your opinion would be highly appreciative !!
> 
> ...


You should probably apply for 485. If you want to apply for 476 though, I don't think the requirements are limited to those specialisations.

The requirements for this visa says your qualification can either contain a specialisation in engineering or a *MAJOR SEQUENCE OF STUDY* in engineering.


----------



## deb2fast (Jan 3, 2017)

Flo123 said:


> Any news guys?


They processed applications up to 16th December by last week friday(24th February), hopefully this week they will get closer to the end of December.


----------



## packiaraj (Feb 10, 2017)

Dear Zaback 21,

Thank you so much for your reply,

Does Engineering Management from UTS qualifies for 476 visa ? UTS engineering qualification comes under Washington Accord though!

Thanks ,

Regards,
Vijay


----------



## packiaraj (Feb 10, 2017)

Dear deb2fast,

Thanks for your reply.

I did Engineering management which is 1.5 years course in UTS . which has engineering as major stream as part of the course .

I am wondering does it satisfy the requirement to apply 476 visa? 

Thanks for your valuable input, really appreciate .

Regards,
Vijay


----------



## Hosatty (Aug 10, 2015)

Thanks mate.!

Can i ask how do you get the information ? Do you call up DIBP ?


----------



## Hosatty (Aug 10, 2015)

deb2fast said:


> They processed applications up to 16th December by last week friday(24th February), hopefully this week they will get closer to the end of December.



Thanks Mate.!

Can i ask how do you get the information ? Do you call the immigration Department ?


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

packiaraj said:


> Dear Zaback 21,
> 
> Thank you so much for your reply,
> 
> ...





> *Your engineering qualifications
> **
> 
> In the two years before you apply, you must have completed one of the following qualifications in engineering:*
> ...


Hence I think, 1.5 years course will do as this falls either in postgraduate diploma or masters degree.

The 2nd question, I am not sure but I think Engineering Management is a part of engineering and hence may be suitable degree for that visa.

Your UTS degree does qualify under 476 but usually people applies for 485 and hence I have never seen anyone got 476 after studying from Aus, since they never apply for it. But I guess you can email and ask DIBP if it's possible or if in Australia now, just go to any DIBP office and ask them.


----------



## Guitarist (Jan 14, 2017)

deb2fast said:


> They processed applications up to 16th December by last week friday(24th February), hopefully this week they will get closer to the end of December.


My friend who applied on 17th December hasn't got anything yet. If they have processed application up to 16th Dec, I wonder why they haven't looked at his application yet....


----------



## packiaraj (Feb 10, 2017)

Dear Zaback 21,
Thanks for your comment ,

I cannot apply 485 visa because I didn't study 2 years PG at UTS. However I approached migrant agent who's confident to get 476 visa instead of 485 which requires 2 years of study. The agent advised me that 1.5 years PG engineering management should works because the immi website didn't specifically excluded this qualification . So i am going to take a chance .

Right now I am in Dubai , plan to process from there via Sydney migrant agent !!

Thanks again for your input , please feel free share your thoughts ,

Regards,
Vijay


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

packiaraj said:


> Dear Zaback 21,
> Thanks for your comment ,
> 
> I cannot apply 485 visa because I didn't study 2 years PG at UTS. However I approached migrant agent who's confident to get 476 visa instead of 485 which requires 2 years of study. The agent advised me that 1.5 years PG engineering management should works because the immi website didn't specifically excluded this qualification . So i am going to take a chance .
> ...


Well I would say in that case, you can try. Good luck !


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

deb2fast said:


> They processed applications up to 16th December by last week friday(24th February), hopefully this week they will get closer to the end of December.


Have you got your invite yet ?



Guitarist said:


> My friend who applied on 17th December hasn't got anything yet. If they have processed application up to 16th Dec, I wonder why they haven't looked at his application yet....


Did your friend got the invite ?


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

deb2fast said:


> They processed applications up to 16th December by last week friday(24th February), hopefully this week they will get closer to the end of December.


Have you got your invite yet ?


----------



## deb2fast (Jan 3, 2017)

zaback21 said:


> Have you got your invite yet ?


No. No contact yet.


----------



## deb2fast (Jan 3, 2017)

Guitarist said:


> My friend who applied on 17th December hasn't got anything yet. If they have processed application up to 16th Dec, I wonder why they haven't looked at his application yet....


As far as I can tell, that update means they have begun INITIAL ASSESSMENT for applications submitted on/before 16th December. It doesn't mean they're done with those assessments. They're probably already looking at your friends file now, they won't contact him until they're ready to issue the grant or they find he hasn't submitted a required document.

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

deb2fast said:


> No. No contact yet.


That sucks. It moved so nicely in the last 3 weeks and now nothing for 2 days, not a single grant.


----------



## deb2fast (Jan 3, 2017)

zaback21 said:


> That sucks. It moved so nicely in the last 3 weeks and now nothing for 2 days, not a single grant.


Well, I guess we'll know by Friday. Also there are many applicants not on this thread so there's no way to tell.

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

deb2fast said:


> Well, I guess we'll know by Friday. Also there are many applicants not on this thread so there's no way to tell.
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


Well let's hope 100 people didn't submit between 16 and 23 Dec. It moved like 15 days every week. So, was hoping they would go Jan 1st week by this week considering less application may have been submitted during Christmas Break and so on.


----------



## deb2fast (Jan 3, 2017)

zaback21 said:


> Well let's hope 100 people didn't submit between 16 and 23 Dec. It moved like 15 days every week. So, was hoping they would go Jan 1st week by this week considering less application may have been submitted during Christmas Break and so on.


Hahaha! 100people. Well fingers crossed for Thursday, and Friday. 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

deb2fast said:


> Hahaha! 100people. Well fingers crossed for Thursday, and Friday.
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


Well today is not yet over. Let's hope for today more


----------



## Guitarist (Jan 14, 2017)

deb2fast said:


> As far as I can tell, that update means they have begun INITIAL ASSESSMENT for applications submitted on/before 16th December. It doesn't mean they're done with those assessments. They're probably already looking at your friends file now, they won't contact him until they're ready to issue the grant or they find he hasn't submitted a required document.
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


Alright. I see.


----------



## deb2fast (Jan 3, 2017)

Guys, has anyone received a grant or contact yet? So weird that there hasn't been any news this week.


----------



## bertigo (Mar 2, 2017)

Got my visa grant this morning

Visa 476
CO Mark
Visa lodged Dec 19, 2016
Uploaded all documents including form 80 and 1221
Visa grant March 2, 2017


----------



## deb2fast (Jan 3, 2017)

bertigo said:


> Got my visa grant this morning
> 
> Visa 476
> CO Mark
> ...


Finally. Yay! Congrats mate! I guess I should hope to get mine by tomorrow or Monday.


----------



## bertigo (Mar 2, 2017)

deb2fast said:


> Finally. Yay! Congrats mate! I guess I should hope to get mine by tomorrow or Monday.


Thanks mate! Hope you get yours soon!


----------



## mu7d (Feb 7, 2017)

bertigo said:


> Got my visa grant this morning
> 
> Visa 476
> CO Mark
> ...


Same to me, what a coincidence!


----------



## mu7d (Feb 7, 2017)

deb2fast said:


> Finally. Yay! Congrats mate! I guess I should hope to get mine by tomorrow or Monday.


No worries man, u will get it very soon
Good luck


----------



## deb2fast (Jan 3, 2017)

mu7d said:


> Same to me, what a coincidence!


Congrats mate! I guess my assumption was right. Since we uploaded all of our documents, we didn't get any initial CO contact. More waiting time but direct grant in the end.


----------



## Guitarist (Jan 14, 2017)

deb2fast said:


> Finally. Yay! Congrats mate! I guess I should hope to get mine by tomorrow or Monday.


Dude,

My friend who applied on 17th December has not got his grant yet. The one who is in Australia. In the Electronic Application Status Inquiry system it says 02/03/2017 "application being processed further" 

Do u have any idea what that means ?


----------



## deb2fast (Jan 3, 2017)

Guitarist said:


> Dude,
> 
> My friend who applied on 17th December has not got his grant yet. The one who is in Australia. In the Electronic Application Status Inquiry system it says 02/03/2017 "application being processed further"
> 
> Do u have any idea what that means ?


I think it means that his application has moved further and is being taken up for processing. A CO will be reviewing his file sooner or later. They'll probably contact him within the next few days.


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

bertigo said:


> Got my visa grant this morning
> 
> Visa 476
> CO Mark
> ...





mu7d said:


> Same to me, what a coincidence!



Congrats !


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

Guitarist said:


> Dude,
> 
> My friend who applied on 17th December has not got his grant yet. The one who is in Australia. In the Electronic Application Status Inquiry system it says 02/03/2017 "application being processed further"
> 
> Do u have any idea what that means ?


Doesn't he need to leave Australia before getting the visa. It does say he needs to be outside of Australia when the visa is granted. It would be interesting to see what happens.


----------



## Guitarist (Jan 14, 2017)

zaback21 said:


> Doesn't he need to leave Australia before getting the visa. It does say he needs to be outside of Australia when the visa is granted. It would be interesting to see what happens.


Yeah he needs to, but the agent has told him that he can wait until the DIBP asks him to leave the country. Instead, his application has moved to further processing. That is kind of weird.


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

Guitarist said:


> Yeah he needs to, but the agent has told him that he can wait until the DIBP asks him to leave the country. Instead, his application has moved to *further processing*. That is kind of weird.


Well it's not weird though. 

1. He is already on a student visa - this visa needs to be cancelled or 476 denied : Can't have 2 visas at once.

2. He is in Australia : He needs to leave before 476 issued.

So, I think DIBP is more contused than he is :rofl:


----------



## ayrton (Feb 17, 2017)

bertigo said:


> Got my visa grant this morning
> 
> Visa 476
> CO Mark
> ...


Congrats, all the best.



mu7d said:


> Same to me, what a coincidence!


Congrats, all the best.

I am stocked there's finally progress. Finally, they're completing December applications.


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

Anyone received their grant today ?

So, far we have 19 Dec. Let's hope it moves to Jan by now.


----------



## Flo123 (Feb 21, 2017)

zaback21 said:


> Anyone received their grant today ?
> 
> So, far we have 19 Dec. Let's hope it moves to Jan by now.


Fingers crossed mate.Seems like they are taking very long to processes now, they haven't moved much this week


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

Flo123 said:


> Fingers crossed mate.Seems like they are taking very long to processes now, they haven't moved much this week


I hope it picks up again and move till Feb and clears all of us.


----------



## deb2fast (Jan 3, 2017)

zaback21 said:


> Anyone received their grant today ?
> 
> So, far we have 19 Dec. Let's hope it moves to Jan by now.


Seems like they're on 20th. I guess more people applied in December than I imagined. There's also the fact that people who were asked to provide additional docs in January are probably also being evaluated currently.
I know I'll definitely be getting next week unless 100people applied between 20th and 23rd.


Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## deb2fast (Jan 3, 2017)

Guitarist said:


> Yeah he needs to, but the agent has told him that he can wait until the DIBP asks him to leave the country. Instead, his application has moved to further processing. That is kind of weird.


Did your friend get any further contact?

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

deb2fast said:


> Seems like they're on 20th. I guess more people applied in December than I imagined. There's also the fact that people who were asked to provide additional docs in January are probably also being evaluated currently.
> I know I'll definitely be getting next week unless *100people applied between 20th and 23rd.
> *
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


Let's hope not


----------



## Musstafa (Mar 4, 2017)

Hi guys, 

I'm new here and this is my first inquiry hope u may help. 

I have lodged my application on 28/11/2016 and then I have got a new link (Provide Character assessment) just bellow ( Helth assessment) which everyone has it. 

There was an online form which I had filled it and submitted where the status was showing that "the character assessment has been submitted to the department". 

A few days back I was checking the same link and I have found out a new message saying (Provide character assessment for (my name, age) ? ). I have pressed on the question mark then a new page popped up which shows the follow;

Overview

Provide character assessment allows you to complete character assessment form/s, if required for your application.

About the screen

The Provide character assessment screen displays a link to one or more of the following forms:

Form 80
Form 1221
Character assessment form.
You can start a new form or continue a saved form.

Once the applicant's character assessment details have been processed, this page will no longer be shown.

Learn more about ImmiAccount

To learn more about ImmiAccount, go to the ImmiAccount web page.

The ImmiAccount webpage also has the following Help and support features:

Frequently Asked Questions (FAQs)
Quick Reference Guides (QRGs)
Technical Support Form.
------------------------------------------------------------------------

Note that; I have never submitted form 1221 before and yet, but I had attached form 80 from the beginning when I lodged my application, so I have just attached form 80 again (I though it may not attached correctly at the first stage).

I'm worried since there is no any CO assign my application yet and no on has faced the same. In addition, as I'm reviewing the comments in the Forum, some of the applicants have received their visa grant whom they lodged their application on December!. 

Sorry for the long story and any response will be highly appreciated.


----------



## Flo123 (Feb 21, 2017)

Musstafa said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I'm new here and this is my first inquiry hope u may help.
> 
> ...


Are you sure the character assessments you submitted the 1st time where the correct ones?You cannot provide character assessments by just filling an online form,instead you should have uploaded police clearances of countries u have been in the last 10 years since u turned 16 as stated on the website.

I'm not sure if i have understood your questions clearly but that might be tha problem


----------



## Musstafa (Mar 4, 2017)

Flo123 said:


> Are you sure the character assessments you submitted the 1st time where the correct ones?You cannot provide character assessments by just filling an online form,instead you should have uploaded police clearances of countries u have been in the last 10 years since u turned 16 as stated on the website.
> 
> I'm not sure if i have understood your questions clearly but that might be tha problem


I appreciate your quick response. 

The form which I was asked to fill is (Personal particulars for character assessment). This form is on online basis (no need to be attached), but when I have done answer all the questions I was asked to save the form for my further reference and ( "The character assessment has been submitted" was appearing in my portal every time I click on ( Provide character assessment which I mentioned about it in my previous comment). Recently when I click on the Provide character assessment I'm getting a new message which also I had highlighted in my previous comment. 

My main concern is if they want me to provide Form 1221 or any additional information why there was no any contact from a CO or any official request and where is my Personal particular for character assessment form has disappeared. 

It's really weird and I'm dissapointed.

Thank you.


----------



## Guitarist (Jan 14, 2017)

deb2fast said:


> Did your friend get any further contact?
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


Yes he was asked to leave the country by the CO couple of days ago. I will keep you posted about his visa.


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

Guitarist said:


> Yes he was asked to leave the country by the CO couple of days ago. I will keep you posted about his visa.


I wonder if he will be able to keep the student visa and 476 together. Or he can still study under 476 visa, it says you can *enrol in further professional studies*, but not sure if that counts MBA.


----------



## deb2fast (Jan 3, 2017)

Guys I have a question about number of people working on these 476 visa applications. All of the emails I've seen from the COs sent to my friends come from a guy called Mark, so I'm wondering if it's just one person handling all of these applications.
This doesn't affect me in anyway. I'm just asking out of curiosity. 😀

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Guitarist (Jan 14, 2017)

zaback21 said:


> I wonder if he will be able to keep the student visa and 476 together. Or he can still study under 476 visa, it says you can *enrol in further professional studies*, but not sure if that counts MBA.


No he won't get to keep student visa. Also he doesn't want to now..


----------



## deb2fast (Jan 3, 2017)

Guitarist said:


> No he won't get to keep student visa. Also he doesn't want to now..


Goodluck to him.
You should ask him to join this forum so he can share his information first hand and help others.


----------



## Guitarist (Jan 14, 2017)

deb2fast said:


> Guys I have a question about number of people working on these 476 visa applications. All of the emails I've seen from the COs sent to my friends come from a guy called Mark, so I'm wondering if it's just one person handling all of these applications.
> This doesn't affect me in anyway. I'm just asking out of curiosity. 😀
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


Yeah. Even my friend was contacted by a guy called Mark Panizza . LOL


----------



## deb2fast (Jan 3, 2017)

Guitarist said:


> Yeah. Even my friend was contacted by a guy called Mark Panizza . LOL


Haha! Exactly. The two guys who posted grants last week also said they got contacted by Mark.

Do you remember who signed the email of your grant?

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Guitarist (Jan 14, 2017)

deb2fast said:


> Haha! Exactly. The two guys who posted grants last week also said they got contacted by Mark.
> 
> Do you remember who signed the email of your grant?
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


That was also a Mark.. I just checked the mail


----------



## deb2fast (Jan 3, 2017)

Guys. I just got my grant today. Thanks to everyone here for all your help.


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

deb2fast said:


> Guys. I just got my grant today. Thanks to everyone here for all your help.


Congrats mate, finally ! I guess your CO is Mark too !!!


----------



## deb2fast (Jan 3, 2017)

zaback21 said:


> Congrats mate, finally ! I guess your CO is Mark too !!!


Thanks mate. Yes. Mr Mark, our best friend is the one.


----------



## Flo123 (Feb 21, 2017)

deb2fast said:


> Guys. I just got my grant today. Thanks to everyone here for all your help.


Finally,Congrats mate.Hopefully Mr Mark moves to Jan soon.


----------



## deb2fast (Jan 3, 2017)

deb2fast said:


> Thanks mate. Yes. Mr Mark, our best friend is the one.


Since I've got this grant, I can now confirm something I read somewhere sometime ago - The "Must Make First Entry date" is one year from the date you began to fill the application form online. 
I began filling my application on 14th December 2016 and my "Must Make First Entry date" is 14th December 2017.


----------



## deb2fast (Jan 3, 2017)

Flo123 said:


> Finally,Congrats mate.Hopefully Mr Mark moves to Jan soon.


Thanks!
He'll probably get to Jan this week. There aren't that many December applications on this thread. 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## ayrton (Feb 17, 2017)

deb2fast said:


> Guys. I just got my grant today. Thanks to everyone here for all your help.


Congrats. Finally they got to you. Now I am sure Jan is being processed by Mark.


----------



## ayrton (Feb 17, 2017)

Flo123 said:


> Finally,Congrats mate.Hopefully Mr Mark moves to Jan soon.


How many Jan applicants are on here? Is it just me and you?


----------



## Guitarist (Jan 14, 2017)

deb2fast said:


> Guys. I just got my grant today. Thanks to everyone here for all your help.


Congratulation mate.. !!!!


----------



## BumPanda (Mar 6, 2017)

Hello!

I applied on the 24th of January. Looks like those who applied by December last year already got their visa. I hope can get mine soon too.


----------



## ayrton (Feb 17, 2017)

BumPanda said:


> Hello!
> 
> I applied on the 24th of January. Looks like those who applied by December last year already got their visa. I hope can get mine soon too.


You lodged your application just before mine. Please notify once you get a reply so we gauge the progress.


----------



## BumPanda (Mar 6, 2017)

ayrton said:


> You lodged your application just before mine. Please notify once you get a reply so we gauge the progress.


At first I was very worried because I haven't received any messages for a long while even though I already submitted all the documents including medical and pcc right away. Good thing I found this forum and saw that at least there are some progress on the visa grants.


----------



## KennyP (Jul 20, 2016)

BumPanda said:


> At first I was very worried because I haven't received any messages for a long while even though I already submitted all the documents including medical and pcc right away. Good thing I found this forum and saw that at least there are some progress on the visa grants.


Hang in there brother! :couch2:


----------



## BumPanda (Mar 6, 2017)

ayrton said:


> You lodged your application just before mine. Please notify once you get a reply so we gauge the progress.


I just received an email requesting to re-upload my qualification requirement with the specific date for the completion of my degree. The one I uploaded before only have the month and year. This will take me 3-5 days to get the certification again.


----------



## deb2fast (Jan 3, 2017)

BumPanda said:


> I just received an email requesting to re-upload my qualification requirement with the specific date for the completion of my degree. The one I uploaded before only have the month and year. This will take me 3-5 days to get the certification again.


Cool! You're one step closer.

Perhaps if you had found this thread earlier it would have helped you. I read through almost all the posts on this thread when I joined and I saw that you have to upload a letter of completion showing exactly when you completed your studies.

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## ayrton (Feb 17, 2017)

BumPanda said:


> I just received an email requesting to re-upload my qualification requirement with the specific date for the completion of my degree. The one I uploaded before only have the month and year. This will take me 3-5 days to get the certification again.


This is the best news ever. They're already on 24th Jan applications.


----------



## BumPanda (Mar 6, 2017)

ayrton said:


> This is the best news ever. They're already on 24th Jan applications.


You might got yours tomorrow.


----------



## Flo123 (Feb 21, 2017)

BumPanda said:


> ayrton said:
> 
> 
> > This is the best news ever. They're already on 24th Jan applications.
> ...


I applied on the 7th of Jan and still waiting .I'l let u guys know if i hear anything from them


----------



## Ankur1989 (Oct 17, 2016)

I just received an email requesting to re-upload my pcc requirement. This will take me 5-6 days to get the pcc. Just want to know how can I submit my pcc. By email or I have to attach my pcc in my immi account?
Please let me know.
Thanks


----------



## ayrton (Feb 17, 2017)

Ankur1989 said:


> I just received an email requesting to re-upload my pcc requirement. This will take me 5-6 days to get the pcc. Just want to know how can I submit my pcc. By email or I have to attach my pcc in my immi account?
> Please let me know.
> Thanks


Attach it to your immi account under "character assessment". Then notify them that it is there by email and also through the immi account.

If I may ask, when did you lodge your application? Is your CO also Mark?


----------



## ayrton (Feb 17, 2017)

Flo123 said:


> I applied on the 7th of Jan and still waiting .I'l let u guys know if i hear anything from them


Very weird. I thought you got yours today as well. you must be next.


----------



## Ankur1989 (Oct 17, 2016)

I logged mine on 24th of December and all documents uploaded on 25th of December. CO, Mark contacted me on 6th of march for PCC.


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

Flo123 said:


> I applied on the 7th of Jan and still waiting .I'l let u guys know if i hear anything from them


Visa grant depends on your country. A friend of mine told me, 3 of them applied on the same day and Indian guy got it first, then Bangladeshi guy 15 days later, Pakistani guy got it 2 months later.

So, yes they may be looking at 24 Jan visa but your country may affect your approval as verification time varies.



BumPanda said:


> You might got yours tomorrow.





ayrton said:


> This is the best news ever. They're already on 24th Jan applications.





ayrton said:


> Very weird. I thought you got yours today as well. you must be next.


South Africa will probably get processed faster than India or Philippines.


----------



## Flo123 (Feb 21, 2017)

I am Zimbabwean but my country of residence is UK .I guess u'r right,i just have to wait and see how it goes.


----------



## BumPanda (Mar 6, 2017)

My CO is Blair, maybe checking different batches of application to that of Mark probably?


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

Any grant today ?


----------



## Flo123 (Feb 21, 2017)

zaback21 said:


> Any grant today ?


Nothing yet for me mate


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

Flo123 said:


> Nothing yet for me mate


Let's hope you get yours soon. Mine is almost 1 month after you, 4th Feb.


----------



## Guitarist (Jan 14, 2017)

Hello guys,

I was just wandering what types of study options and courses (Engineering related) are available in Australia for 476 visa holders. Does anyone has an answer ? 

Thanks


----------



## ayrton (Feb 17, 2017)

zaback21 said:


> Let's hope you get yours soon. Mine is almost 1 month after you, 4th Feb.


Nothing yet on my side as well. hopefully we get sorted out this month.


----------



## Kazi.Rahman (Dec 16, 2016)

What is the current timeline for 476 ? Do i need to do my medical upfront ?


----------



## BumPanda (Mar 6, 2017)

Kazi.Rahman said:


> What is the current timeline for 476 ? Do i need to do my medical upfront ?


I did the medical right after I lodged my application.


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

Kazi.Rahman said:


> What is the current timeline for 476 ? Do i need to do my medical upfront ?


It will be to your advantage to do your medical upfront by yourself. Else, it might delay the process as CO will have to ask you for it.


----------



## eng.nass (Mar 6, 2017)

Hello guys ;

I am new in this forum i did apply for 476 visa on 29th jan together with all necessary documents and medicals , can i know if anyone here applied on same date or even closer got Grant or Contacted ?


THX


----------



## ayrton (Feb 17, 2017)

eng.nass said:


> Hello guys ;
> 
> I am new in this forum i did apply for 476 visa on 29th jan together with all necessary documents and medicals , can i know if anyone here applied on same date or even closer got Grant or Contacted ?
> 
> ...


I applied on 30th Jan. So, we might get contact on the same day. Someone here applied on 24th Jan and got contacted whereas one that applied on 7th Jan wasn't. So just hang in there, shouldn't be long.


----------



## eng.nass (Mar 6, 2017)

ayrton said:


> I applied on 30th Jan. So, we might get contact on the same day. Someone here applied on 24th Jan and got contacted whereas one that applied on 7th Jan wasn't. So just hang in there, shouldn't be long.


I see hopefully we got it soon and thanks for the reply


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

Any guys got any grant today ?


----------



## Flo123 (Feb 21, 2017)

zaback21 said:


> Any guys got any grant today ?


Not yet for me.I hope i will hear something next week


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

Flo123 said:


> Not yet for me.I hope i will hear something next week


So, they haven't yet moved to 7 Jan yet. Let's hope you get yours on Monday.


----------



## ayrton (Feb 17, 2017)

zaback21 said:


> So, they haven't yet moved to 7 Jan yet. Let's hope you get yours on Monday.


It's a long weekend in Aus. Hopefully, he will get on Tuesday.


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

Flo123 said:


> Not yet for me.I hope i will hear something next week


Have you got your grant today ?


----------



## Flo123 (Feb 21, 2017)

zaback21 said:


> Flo123 said:
> 
> 
> > Not yet for me.I hope i will hear something next week
> ...


Not yet mate.Its a holiday in Aus today so fingers crossed for tomorrow


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

Flo123 said:


> Not yet mate.Its a holiday in Aus today so fingers crossed for tomorrow


Let's hope you get it tomorrow. It hasn't quite moved that fast in this month as it did in February.


----------



## BumPanda (Mar 6, 2017)

I have a huge problem. I called our university registrar and they said that the certification that I need will not be processed until the first week of April. Unfortunately, it was beyond the 28 days that was given to me by CO. I just sent an email requesting for an extension. I hope they will give consideration.


----------



## Ankur1989 (Oct 17, 2016)

Hi guys, hope you all doing well. I got my grant this morning. 
Application on 24 December 2016
CO contacted for PCC on 6th march 
PCC submitted on 14 March 
Visa granted on 14th of March.
Thank you very much you all for your incredible and quick help.
Just want to know, they send only grant details with QR code or anything else?
Thanks


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

Ankur1989 said:


> Hi guys, hope you all doing well. I got my grant this morning.
> Application on 24 December 2016
> CO contacted for PCC on 6th march
> PCC submitted on 14 March
> ...


Congrats !


----------



## ayrton (Feb 17, 2017)

Ankur1989 said:


> Hi guys, hope you all doing well. I got my grant this morning.
> Application on 24 December 2016
> CO contacted for PCC on 6th march
> PCC submitted on 14 March
> ...


Congrats!

It's like we have lost the sense of their progress. We don't known if they have started with Jan yet or if they're still finishing up with Dec.


----------



## Ankur1989 (Oct 17, 2016)

Hi guys,
They sent me grant details with QR code is that enough or will they send me something else? Do I need to do anything further? Please suggest me.
Thanks


----------



## ayrton (Feb 17, 2017)

Ankur1989 said:


> Hi guys,
> They sent me grant details with QR code is that enough or will they send me something else? Do I need to do anything further? Please suggest me.
> Thanks


Most people here haven't got grants yet. So, they can't help.


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

Ankur1989 said:


> Hi guys,
> They sent me grant details with QR code is that enough or will they send me something else? Do I need to do anything further? Please suggest me.
> Thanks


Well Australia only usually sent a letter as they stopped printing Visa labels now for almost 10 years. Your Visa information will be stored on your passport, so you are free to travel. Not sure about QR code, but why not print the QR code and also scan and see if it leads to some letter or info or maybe a url link.


----------



## Sata93 (Feb 1, 2017)

Hello all
Hope you're doing well
Any October applicant who is left to be granted??
Lodge 20 Oct
CO for form 1221 : 23 Jan
Still waiting


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

Sata93 said:


> Hello all
> Hope you're doing well
> Any October applicant who is left to be granted??
> Lodge 20 Oct
> ...


That sucks. Why they are now asking Form 1221 is beyond me. They didn't before. Did you submit Form 80 before ? Do you have dependent ?


----------



## Sata93 (Feb 1, 2017)

Yeah I submitted form 80,well no I don't have any dependent but I have my sister and cousin in australia.I suppose that's the reason. Another problem is that I did not say anything about my job experience while I was studying. I don't know what happens if they understand, because I thought for this visa you didn't need to have job experience. Might they reject my application?


----------



## BumPanda (Mar 6, 2017)

Ankur1989 said:


> Hi guys, hope you all doing well. I got my grant this morning.
> Application on 24 December 2016
> CO contacted for PCC on 6th march
> PCC submitted on 14 March
> ...


Congratulations!


----------



## ayrton (Feb 17, 2017)

Sata93 said:


> Hello all
> Hope you're doing well
> Any October applicant who is left to be granted??
> Lodge 20 Oct
> ...


Did you send an email to CO saying you'd uploaded the requested form 1221 in addition to notifying him on immi account?


----------



## BumPanda (Mar 6, 2017)

ayrton said:


> Congrats!
> 
> It's like we have lost the sense of their progress. We don't known if they have started with Jan yet or if they're still finishing up with Dec.


According to the auto-response (updated 6 March 2017) to my email earlier:

"The network is processing applications lodged on the following dates: Skilled – Recognised Graduate: 01 January 2017"


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

BumPanda said:


> According to the auto-response (updated 6 March 2017) to my email earlier:
> 
> "The network is processing applications lodged on the following dates: Skilled – Recognised Graduate: 01 January 2017"


How do you get this auto response email ?


----------



## BumPanda (Mar 6, 2017)

zaback21 said:


> How do you get this auto response email ?


I emailed CO requesting for the extension of the 28 days given to upload the requirement asked of me.


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

ayrton said:


> Did you send an email to CO saying you'd uploaded the requested form 1221 in addition to notifying him on immi account?


Time to finally upload my Form 1221 then.


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

BumPanda said:


> I emailed CO requesting for the extension of the 28 days given to upload the requirement asked of me.


Oh ok, thanks !


----------



## ayrton (Feb 17, 2017)

zaback21 said:


> Time to finally upload my Form 1221 then.


I filled in everything but there wasn't any new information there that I hadn't included in my form 80. I am sure they'll request my medicals so I will wait and see if they ask for form 1221. only then will I upload it.


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

ayrton said:


> I filled in everything but there wasn't any new information there that I hadn't included in my form 80. I am sure they'll request my medicals so I will wait and see if they ask for form 1221. only then will I upload it.


Ok, I will wait for you then. Form 1221 is kind of unfillable as some of the questions don't apply to this visa, and hence the reason I didn't uploaded it.




> Part I – Details of your journey to Australia
> 
> Only complete the section(s) relevant to you
> 
> ...


Well 476 is a temporary visa, neither a migrant, visitor, business or student or academic visa.

I think I will leave that part blank.


----------



## ayrton (Feb 17, 2017)

zaback21 said:


> Ok, I will wait for you then. Form 1221 is kind of unfillable as some of the questions don't apply to this visa, and hence the reason I didn't uploaded it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That part confused me as well


----------



## Sata93 (Feb 1, 2017)

ayrton said:


> Sata93 said:
> 
> 
> > Hello all
> ...


Yeah I did but there was no answer.


----------



## ayrton (Feb 17, 2017)

Sata93 said:


> Got my grant
> Lodged: 1 Nov
> Approved: 1 Feb
> No CO contact
> No health


Didn't you get your grant already?


----------



## deb2fast (Jan 3, 2017)

Ankur1989 said:


> Hi guys, hope you all doing well. I got my grant this morning.
> Application on 24 December 2016
> CO contacted for PCC on 6th march
> PCC submitted on 14 March
> ...


Congrats mate.

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## deb2fast (Jan 3, 2017)

zaback21 said:


> Time to finally upload my Form 1221 then.


Lol! What took you so long?!

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## deb2fast (Jan 3, 2017)

zaback21 said:


> Ok, I will wait for you then. Form 1221 is kind of unfillable as some of the questions don't apply to this visa, and hence the reason I didn't uploaded it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm not sure what will happen if you don't fill that part but like I pointed out before, I filled out the migrant part and I'm in Australia now after getting my grant. 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

deb2fast said:


> I'm not sure what will happen if you don't fill that part but like I pointed out before, I filled out the migrant part and I'm in Australia now after getting my grant.
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


Those form as just for information collection purpose I think, hence they are not too fussy.

In that section it says select the one that is relevant to you. Well none of them is relevant to me and hence I will leave it blank. If CO asks me again, I can upload it again. For now I am waiting for ayrton's outcome. If CO asks him, then I will upload mine.

Anyway, have you traveled to Aus yet ? Which city you moving to ?


----------



## Sata93 (Feb 1, 2017)

ayrton said:


> Sata93 said:
> 
> 
> > Got my grant
> ...


Yeah it was my friends and she is a girl.
I wanted to motivate you or sth.
My girlfriends it was 
We are planning to go together.
And waiting's killin' me :|


----------



## Sata93 (Feb 1, 2017)

So you think what happens if/when they understand I didn't provide them with my work experience??
Any suggestions?
PS. My friend didn't have work experience and she was a Bs.c graduate.
I am an Ms.c graduate and I have work experience, maybe it's causing the delay, because I see late Dec applicants are being granted and I'm frustrated!


----------



## sajboy (Mar 1, 2017)

Hi everyone.Happy to see your coordination in this post.. i have a small question to you all..

does this 24 months count from the date which the degree is awarded right ?? or the course completion date in the college ?

i am asking this because due to backlogs it took an another year to complete the course.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

sajboy said:


> Hi everyone.Happy to see your coordination in this post.. i have a small question to you all..
> 
> does this 24 months count from the date which the degree is awarded right ?? or the course completion date in the college ?
> 
> ...


Usually award date is later than course completion date. So, I am a little confused as how you got the award before you completed your course ?

In any case, course completion date is always before the award date and they accept 2 years from course completion date. It should be from the letter you require from your uni.


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

Sata93 said:


> So you think what happens if/when they understand I didn't provide them with my work experience??
> Any suggestions?
> PS. My friend didn't have work experience and she was a Bs.c graduate.
> I am an Ms.c graduate and I have work experience, maybe it's causing the delay, because I see late Dec applicants are being granted and I'm frustrated!


476 doesn't assess work exp, but just your degree. Well you get 6-12 months to make your 1st entry, so you may have time.

In any case, have you lodged your EOI ? What's your degree ? Are you planning to move to Aus for PR or just 1.5 years of Aus experience ?


----------



## Flo123 (Feb 21, 2017)

Does anyone know which dates they are processing at the moment?The waiting is killing me


----------



## sajboy (Mar 1, 2017)

zaback21 said:


> Usually award date is later than course completion date. So, I am a little confused as how you got the award before you completed your course ?
> 
> In any case, course completion date is always before the award date and they accept 2 years from course completion date. It should be from the letter you require from your uni.



its not like that.after the course completion (4 years) in my college ,it took an another year (so 4+1) more to obtain the degree due to some backlogs..My question is this 24 month criteria will be counted with respect to the degree award date in our degree certificate is nt it ? or the date which i leave the college ?


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

sajboy said:


> its not like that.after the course completion (4 years) in my college ,it took an another year (so 4+1) more to obtain the degree due to some backlogs..My question is this 24 month criteria will be counted with respect to the degree award date in our degree certificate is nt it ? or the date which i leave the college ?


It's based on the letter given to you by your college/uni which shows course completion date and it should show date too not just month and year., e.g, 12/03/2016 instead of March 2016.

You have submitted the letter in your ImmiAccount I believe or if not, you will need one.


----------



## sajboy (Mar 1, 2017)

zaback21 said:


> It's based on the letter given to you by your college/uni which shows course completion date and it should show date too not just month and year., e.g, 12/03/2016 instead of March 2016.
> 
> You have submitted the letter in your ImmiAccount I believe or if not, you will need one.


ok so the letter from university which mention the exact details of my study will solve the problem.thanks mate.


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

Flo123 said:


> Does anyone know which dates they are processing at the moment?The waiting is killing me


The 23rd Jan contact is still waiting, Sata93 applied in Oct. So, not sure what is happening in between. You applied on Jan 7, so we are waiting for you to get it first.


----------



## Sata93 (Feb 1, 2017)

zaback21 said:


> Sata93 said:
> 
> 
> > So you think what happens if/when they understand I didn't provide them with my work experience??
> ...


No I have not yet known even enough about this EIO. Master of science aerospace engineering actually is my final degree and yeah we are planning to be permanent residents there. I'm waitin' for my grant and then wanna talk to a Mara agent.
Good to here that they won't assess work experience


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

Sata93 said:


> No I have not yet known even enough about this EIO. Master of science aerospace engineering actually is my final degree and yeah we are planning to be permanent residents there. I'm waitin' for my grant and then wanna talk to a Mara agent.
> Good to here that they won't assess work experience


Ok good luck mate !

Plus if you can spare time, you can do all of them by yourself as this board is extremely informative and helpful. The time to start your processing should be now as Engineers Australia takes time to assess your degree. Plus it be better to go to Aus as PR so you can get your engg job, as 476 guys most likely won't get an engg job as almost all companies ask for PR or citizenship.


----------



## ayrton (Feb 17, 2017)

Flo123 said:


> Does anyone know which dates they are processing at the moment?The waiting is killing me


Someone got an auto-response email yesterday saying they're busy with 1st Jan. You should get this week or next. As for me, I've counted off this month, only expecting early April. It seems like a lot of applications were lodged in Jan hence the snail pace. Hang in there at least they're busy with Jan.


----------



## Sata93 (Feb 1, 2017)

Yeah I've heard it would be difficult to get an engineering or even simliar- to -my - subject job there, for my subject is rather strategic! By the way,I think it costs alot to sent application for this EOI thing! I'm not sure, however. I'm trying to sit PTE and NAATi accredition tests to increase my chance and points, cause 60 is not enough for my field of studies 
Yet still trying to figure out this huge delay for my 476 grant!


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

Sata93 said:


> Yeah I've heard it would be difficult to get an engineering or even simliar- to -my - subject job there, for my subject is rather strategic! By the way,I think it costs alot to sent application for this EOI thing! I'm not sure, however. I'm trying to sit PTE and NAATi accredition tests to increase my chance and points, cause 60 is not enough for my field of studies
> Yet still trying to figure out this huge delay for my 476 grant!


Submitting EOI is free, it doesn't cost money. 

All you need is your degree assessment from Engineers Australia and PTE result. If you can manage 79+ or 8+ level in PTE-A, assuming you are 25 years +, you will have 65 points to get invite next July. If you start now, you will have those documents by then. Studying PTE takes time to get to 79+ unless you are very good.

Or if you can get them before July, you may get NSW state nomination 190 PR visa.


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

Flo123 said:


> Does anyone know which dates they are processing at the moment?The waiting is killing me


I am assuming you haven't received your invite today ?


----------



## Space_Monkey (Mar 16, 2017)

Guy, I am just a new here. I submitted my application at the end of Dec, and received a reply a week ago. I am having 3 questions, and I will appreciate any clue about it.

1. Does request to indergo the medical examination(in case everything is ok with that) mean positive future response of my application? 

2. I quickly read that someone has not been asked to fill out Form 1221 while others did. What may be reasons for that?

3. Have anyone of us been asked to send a resume(CV)?

Thanks a lot in advance for reply =)


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

Space_Monkey said:


> Guy, I am just a new here. I submitted my application at the end of Dec, and received a reply a week ago. I am having 3 questions, and I will appreciate any clue about it.
> 
> 1. Does request to indergo the medical examination(in case everything is ok with that) mean positive future response of my application?


Well most people do the Medical beforehand and hence avoid CO contact. You may have gotten your grant a week ago.



> 2. I quickly read that someone has not been asked to fill out Form 1221 while others did. What may be reasons for that?


We don't know yet. Some people says it may be due to friends or relatives in Aus and some says due to dependents travelling.



> 3. Have anyone of us been asked to send a resume(CV)?
> 
> Thanks a lot in advance for reply =)


You are supposed to upload Resume/CV during the application.We all did or at least most of us did.


----------



## chummy.singh (Feb 3, 2016)

Hello everyone
I have few questios regarding right of doing studies on the 476 visa .
What kind of course or level of degree one can do?
What if the course duration is more more than 1.5 years?
Is it possible to maintain both the rights of study and work?
What should one prefer to do with 476 status- work or study or anything else?


----------



## Flo123 (Feb 21, 2017)

zaback21 said:


> Flo123 said:
> 
> 
> > Does anyone know which dates they are processing at the moment?The waiting is killing me
> ...


Still waiting mate.I dont know why its taking so long but hopefully i will hear something soon


----------



## Flo123 (Feb 21, 2017)

chummy.singh said:


> Hello everyone
> I have few questios regarding right of doing studies on the 476 visa .
> What kind of course or level of degree one can do?
> What if the course duration is more more than 1.5 years?
> ...


You can balance both work and study on a 476 and you can do any course you want at any level as long as its within 18months .If thr course duration is more than 18months then this is not the right visa to get,u will have to apply for a student visa i guess


----------



## ayrton (Feb 17, 2017)

If only DIBP was as quick as Engineers Australia. Just got my EA MSA.


----------



## Flo123 (Feb 21, 2017)

ayrton said:


> If only DIBP was as quick as Engineers Australia. Just got my EA MSA.


Congrats mate.They are pretty quick i got mine in Dec but they assessed me as an Eng Technologist though my degree is Aerospace Engineering.Hopefully the assessment will not expire before my EOI is chosen as i only have 60 points


----------



## mianjahangir (Dec 2, 2016)

is there any benefit of being assessed as engineer over technologist? what is the main difference? I don't know how it works.


----------



## ayrton (Feb 17, 2017)

Flo123 said:


> Congrats mate.They are pretty quick i got mine in Dec but they assessed me as an Eng Technologist though my degree is Aerospace Engineering.Hopefully the assessment will not expire before my EOI is chosen as i only have 60 points


I am planning to re-do my English exams ASAP so I can lodge my EOI. As for you, 60 points are enough for a subclass 189.

I am sure you will get your 476 next week. We are all hoping they sort you out so they get to us.


----------



## Flo123 (Feb 21, 2017)

mianjahangir said:


> is there any benefit of being assessed as engineer over technologist? what is the main difference? I don't know how it works.


Seems like they are just assessing everyone with a 3year degree or no experience as Eng Techonologist therefore it makes it harder to get 190 as experience is essential.The only way will be waiting for 189 but very few 60/65 pointers are being chosen at the moment.I also read somewhere, some guys were saying Eng Technologist might not be included in the next SOL


----------



## mianjahangir (Dec 2, 2016)

well, me and my friends graduated from Pakistan. We all have same degrees and no experience and yet some of us are assessed as engineers and some as technologists. wordly it seems like engineer is better than technologists. I got assessed as engineer because I had my masters degree from Uk and that too was relevant.

Thanks for your reply and it still remains a myth.


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

Flo123 said:


> Congrats mate.They are pretty quick i got mine in Dec but they assessed me as an Eng Technologist though my degree is Aerospace Engineering.Hopefully the assessment will not expire before my EOI is chosen as i only have 60 points


I am guessing you already submitted EOI and waiting for July ? If not, you should have done it earlier or do it asap if you want any shot at July invite. Only 60 pointers are usually invite for only one month in July every year. From Aug-Sept, it goes to 65 points pro rata.


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

Flo123 said:


> Seems like they are just assessing everyone with a 3year degree or no experience as Eng Techonologist therefore it makes it harder to get 190 as experience is essential.The only way will be waiting for 189 but very few 60/65 pointers are being chosen at the moment.I also read somewhere, some guys were saying Eng Technologist might not be included in the next SOL


190 NSW doesn't require exp. Other states might need as they have different requirements.

NSW only cares about your DIBP points score and English. Exp comes later if both are tied.


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

mianjahangir said:


> well, me and my friends graduated from Pakistan. We all have same degrees and no experience and yet some of us are assessed as engineers and some as technologists. wordly it seems like engineer is better than technologists. I got assessed as engineer because I had my masters degree from Uk and that too was relevant.
> 
> Thanks for your reply and it still remains a myth.


Yes, for most cases except Mechanical. It's better to be in 2339 than 2335 as 2335 is more crowded and longer waiting time.


----------



## ayrton (Feb 17, 2017)

Anyone know what the ANZSCO Skill Level represents?


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

ayrton said:


> Anyone know what the ANZSCO Skill Level represents?


Usually whether you get 15 or 10 Degree points I think. 

Here's the official answer: 



> The five skill levels in ANZSCO are defined in terms of formal education and training, previous experience and on-the-job training. The determination of boundaries between skill levels is based on the following definitions.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


1221.0 - Information Paper: ANZSCO - Australian and New Zealand Standard Classification of Occupations, 2005


----------



## ayrton (Feb 17, 2017)

zaback21 said:


> Usually whether you get 15 or 10 Degree points I think.
> 
> Here's the official answer:
> 
> ...


Thanks!

About the PTE-A exams, is it better to book them and study OR study first and then book a test date?


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

ayrton said:


> Thanks!
> 
> About the PTE-A exams, is it better to book them and study OR study first and then book a test date?


Well it depends. Some people don't get motivated unless they feel the pressure of deadline. I am kind of like that.

But it is always better to give exam once and get your score. Why put yourself through the pressure of doing it more than once. In any case, try do it asap if you want invite in July with 60 points. Have you done your EA assessment ?

What's your old IELTS/PTE score ?


----------



## ayrton (Feb 17, 2017)

zaback21 said:


> Well it depends. Some people don't get motivated unless they feel the pressure of deadline. I am kind of like that.
> 
> But it is always better to give exam once and get your score. Why put yourself through the pressure of doing it more than once. In any case, try do it asap if you want invite in July with 60 points. Have you done your EA assessment ?
> 
> What's your old IELTS/PTE score ?


Got the EA assessment today. 

Alright, I'll only book it once I feel ready. I was just worried about the availability coz when I did the IELTS they were only available at certain times a month.


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

ayrton said:


> Got the EA assessment today.
> 
> Alright, I'll only book it once I feel ready. I was just worried about the availability coz when I did the IELTS they were only available at certain times a month.


Well then don't waste time as very few 60 pointers are invited. If your DOE is early, you have more chance of getting invite. Try give before the end of this month.

Also, if you can spare 15,200 AUD, well 476 guys can do Professional year in Aus. This will give you 5 points and then invite at 65 if you miss out at 60 points. 

But for now, submit PTE asap and save the time and money.

Anyway, what occupation code you got ? Also is your AQF Level mentioned as Bachelor Degree? Else you won't get 15 points. For now, submit your EOI with your old IELTS/PTE score. When you get new PTE score, just update it. 
This gives you chance for 190 NSW + saves a lot of time later.


----------



## ayrton (Feb 17, 2017)

zaback21 said:


> Well then don't waste time as very few 60 pointers are invited. If your DOE is early, you have more chance of getting invite. Try give before the end of this month.
> 
> Also, if you can spare 15,200 AUD, well 476 guys can do Professional year in Aus. This will give you 5 points and then invite at 65 if you miss out at 60 points.
> 
> ...


I got ANZSCO Code: - 233111. AQF Level: - Bachelor Degree. With my IELTS, I stand on 55 Migration points. And the only available PTE-A exam is 11th May.

I don't know if it is okay to submit EOI with only 55 points. As I am concerned that if I don't get the invite, it might affect my future invite in case I get 20 English points in the future. Is that the case?


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

ayrton said:


> I got ANZSCO Code: - 233111. AQF Level: - Bachelor Degree. With my IELTS, I stand on 55 Migration points. And the only available PTE-A exam is 11th May. I don't know if it is okay to submit EOI with only 55 points.


Yes, absolutely ! If you have no issues living in NSW, apply now and you may get a state invite on Monday. You only need 60 points for a sure invite in 189 as Chemical Engg is not pro rata. Get 20 points from PTE and a sure invite this year.

Select 190 and 189 both, and also give all your work experience there. 
Your EA ID is what you enter not the MSA ID. Good luck !



> As I am concerned that if I don't get the invite, it might affect my future invite in case I get 20 English points in the future. Is that the case?


No. There is no such thing as not getting invite. EOI is valid for 2 years and after that, you can submit again. Once you get 20 points, login and update your EOI. Time to submit is now asap. As DOE matters. The earlier you apply, the earlier is your DOE.


----------



## ayrton (Feb 17, 2017)

zaback21 said:


> Yes, absolutely ! If you have no issues living in NSW, apply now and you may get a state invite on Monday. You only need 60 points for a sure invite in 189 as Chemical Engg is not pro rata. Get 20 points from PTE and a sure invite this year.
> 
> Select 190 and 189 both, and also give all your work experience there.
> Your EA ID is what you enter not the MSA ID. Good luck !
> ...


So how do I go about submitting an EOI? Is it in Immi Account on new application?

When the CO opens your 476 case, do they find out if you've also submitted an EOI?


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

ayrton said:


> So how do I go about submitting an EOI? Is it in Immi Account on new application?
> 
> When the CO opens your 476 case, do they find out if you've also submitted an EOI?


Here: SkillSelect

ImmiAccount is after you get invite and lodge your Visa. That's later. 

Select: You want to live outside Capital City if selecting state.

No. CO doesn't know anything. It only knows the thing you submit in ImmiAcoount. And in any case, submitting EOI has no effect on anything. 

The only reason I applied for 476 is due to EOI. I want to apply from Australia to get bridging Visa. So, 476 and EOI are both fine.


----------



## ayrton (Feb 17, 2017)

zaback21 said:


> Here: SkillSelect
> 
> ImmiAccount is after you get invite and lodge your Visa. That's later.
> 
> ...


What is the reason for selecting "live outside capital city"? what if I want to move around Aus depending on the job?

Should I select NSW, as the state to get a nomination from? what if I wanna live in Melbourne?


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

ayrton said:


> What is the reason for selecting "live outside capital city"? what if I want to move around Aus depending on the job?


To have more chance of invite. You won't be forced to live outside the city.

And if you are not planning to live in NSW, then I am not sure whether taking NSW invite might have issues during your citizenship. It's more of a moral obligation and not a legal one. State expects that you live the first two years in there after receiving PR since they are giving you 5 points and sponsoring you.

So far people didn't have any issues of citizenship due to not living in their sponsored state.

https://skillselect.govspace.gov.au/2013/04/26/i-am-seeking-state-or-territory-government-nomination

http://www.industry.nsw.gov.au/live...d-immigration/skilled-nominated-migration-190


----------



## ayrton (Feb 17, 2017)

zaback21 said:


> To have more chance of invite. You won't be forced to live outside the city.
> 
> And if you are not planning to live in NSW, then I am not sure whether taking NSW invite might have issues during your citizenship. It's more of a moral obligation and not a legal one. State expects that you live the first two years in there after receiving PR since they are giving you 5 points and sponsoring you.
> 
> So far people didn't have any issues of citizenship due to not living in their sponsored state.


okay I will select NSW

So if they give me a sponsorship, I will not need to re-do the english exams anymore. Because their 5 points will get me to 60.


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

ayrton said:


> okay I will select NSW


More about NSW 190 and other states nomination:

https://skillselect.govspace.gov.au/2013/04/26/i-am-seeking-state-or-territory-government-nomination

Skilled nominated migration (190) - Live & Work in New South Wales


----------



## ayrton (Feb 17, 2017)

zaback21 said:


> More about NSW 190 and other states nomination:
> 
> https://skillselect.govspace.gov.au/2013/04/26/i-am-seeking-state-or-territory-government-nomination
> 
> Skilled nominated migration (190) - Live & Work in New South Wales


So if they give me a sponsorship, I will not need to re-do the english exams anymore. Because their 5 points will get me to 60.


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

ayrton said:


> So if they give me a sponsorship, I will not need to re-do the english exams anymore. Because their 5 points will get me to 60.


Yes that's right. Plus also priority visa processing compared to 189.

But keep doing the PTE and register as you never know if they will invite or not. It's all up to them.

If you get 20 points, you get a sure invite anyway. Keep both options open.


----------



## sajboy (Mar 1, 2017)

hi everyone , can we upload the online ielts result as our english proficiency evidence ? or the scanned TRF copy ?


----------



## ayrton (Feb 17, 2017)

zaback21 said:


> Yes that's right. Plus also priority visa processing compared to 189.
> 
> But keep doing the PTE and register as you never know if they will invite or not. It's all up to them.
> 
> If you get 20 points, you get a sure invite anyway. Keep both options open.


Ahh, Now I see why you encouraged me to apply with 55 points. You're like the encyclopaedia of Aus immigration. 

But I wouldn't wanna pay for the english tests only to get sponsorship and later find out I don't need them. Should I wait for a month or two and see if they give me an invite then later do them?


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

sajboy said:


> hi everyone , can we upload the online ielts result as our english proficiency evidence ? or the scanned TRF copy ?


I think TRF only. IELTS is not yet online for result submission as far as I know.


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

ayrton said:


> Ahh, Now I see why you encouraged me to apply with 55 points. You're like the encyclopaedia of Aus immigration.
> 
> But I wouldn't wanna pay for the english tests only to get sponsorship and later find out I don't need them. Should I wait for a month or two and see if they give me an invite then later do them?


Ha ha thanks. You are over 25 I guess ? So, you will get 55 and once you select 190, it will come to 60. Let me know if you have queries. 

Make sure you include all employment details of last 10 years and only include your Bachelor and Masters (if you have done any) in Education section. No need to enter High School Certificate now, only during visa application in ImmiAccount.

No. You never know if 233111 will remain in next years SOL list. If it is removed, you won't get PR. Your priority should be to get it within this year. NSW is bonus, 189 and PTE should be your target.

Plus if you get 20 points, you take 189 and live wherever you want.


----------



## ayrton (Feb 17, 2017)

zaback21 said:


> Ha ha thanks. You are over 25 I guess ? So, you will get 55 and once you select 190, it will come to 60. Let me know if you have queries.
> 
> Make sure you include all employment details of last 10 years and only include your Bachelor and Masters (if you have done any) in Education section. No need to enter High School Certificate now, only during visa application in ImmiAccount.
> 
> ...


But there is only one option for English tests. Are you sure I can come back and enter the new English results?

OR will it be okay to submit a new EOI ?


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

ayrton said:


> But there is only one option for English tests. Are you sure I can come back and enter the new English results?
> 
> OR will it be okay to submit a new EOI ?


Yes. You can update EOI as many times you want.


----------



## ayrton (Feb 17, 2017)

zaback21 said:


> Yes. You can update EOI as many times you want.


Let's say I got an invite for 190, but then I get my English results back and I have 20 points. Can I just lodge a 189 application instead of a 190?


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

ayrton said:


> Let's say I got an invite for 190, but then I get my English results back and I have 20 points. Can I just lodge a 189 application instead of a 190?


Yes. That's a different thing. I know you have a lot of questions, but there are lots of steps to it. For now submit EOI and then you can decide which one you want. 

If you get 20 points, even if you have 190 invite in your SkillSelect, you can then submit another EOI with 65 points for 189 and have both invite. Then you can choose which one you want.

There are lots of space in 2331 for you to waste. Only 3 months left and 2331 has only been filled 56.5% or 565/1000. 435 places still left.

Occupation Ceilings http://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Work/Skil


----------



## Flo123 (Feb 21, 2017)

ayrton said:


> zaback21 said:
> 
> 
> > Yes. You can update EOI as many times you want.
> ...


For you to lodge a 189 you should wait for your EOI to be selected first.Its very competitive at the moment as people with more points keep on applying so i guess if you get a 190 invite its best to just go for it .I submitted an EOI for both 189 and 190 in Dec with 60 points but still waiting.Other people have 65 points and submitted earlier than me but still waiting as well.Just gather up your info and submitt an EOI asap then just hope for the best


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

Flo123 said:


> For you to lodge a 189 you should wait for your EOI to be selected first.Its very competitive at the moment as people with more points keep on applying so i guess if you get a 190 invite its best to just go for it .I submitted an EOI for both 189 and 190 in Dec with 60 points but still waiting.Other people have 65 points and submitted earlier than me but still waiting as well.Just gather up your info and submitt an EOI asap then just hope for the best


There are 73 occupation group in SOL I think. Except the 8 occupation group of 2211, 2212, 2334, 2335, 239, 2611, 2613 and 2631, there is no competition at all. In fact some occupations barely get any applicant and state usually invite them as soon as they have 55 points.

The amount of people applying on those 8 occupation group makes it have its cut-off points to rise to 65 or 70 and even some times to 75 and have pro rata and cut-off dates.

His occupation is not pro rata and only half filled this year with only 3 months left to go. He is a sure invite as soon as he manages 60 points or very high chance for state invite with 55 points.

You can have a look: SkillSelect Occupation Ceilings


----------



## Flo123 (Feb 21, 2017)

Yes thats true.I thought he was 2339 otherwise he wont have to wait long for an invite


----------



## ayrton (Feb 17, 2017)

zaback21 said:


> There are 73 occupation group in SOL I think. Except the 8 occupation group of 2211, 2212, 2334, 2335, 239, 2611, 2613 and 2631, there is no competition at all. In fact some occupations barely get any applicant and state usually invite them as soon as they have 55 points.
> 
> The amount of people applying on those 8 occupation group makes it have its cut-off points to rise to 65 or 70 and even some times to 75 and have pro rata and cut-off dates.
> 
> ...


Must it be NSW ? Can I have an equal chance with VIC?


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

ayrton said:


> Must it be NSW ? Can I have an equal chance with VIC?


Of course. I didn't say you go NSW, I gave you link for other states too. Only NSW doesn't need you to apply to them before you receive invite and they have no requirements.

Other state has different requirements and you need to apply to them and they have their own occupation list.

Go to Vic state's website and find out if you qualify and how you can apply. They usually require work exp which I don't have and hence can't apply.


----------



## ayrton (Feb 17, 2017)

zaback21 said:


> Of course. I didn't say you go NSW, I gave you link for other states too. Only NSW doesn't need you to apply to them before you receive invite and they have no requirements.
> 
> Other state has different requirements and you need to apply to them and they have their own occupation list.
> 
> Go to Vic state's website and find out if you qualify and how you can apply. They usually require work exp which I don't have and hence can't apply.


You are right, NSW is more lenient. I am not even on Vic's occupation list. I will submit for NSW now. Thanks


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

Flo123 said:


> Yes thats true.I thought he was 2339 otherwise he wont have to wait long for an invite


Anyway, have you lodged EOI ? I think all 476 guys should if they plan to settle in Australia. New quota starts in July, hence now is the time to submit EOI for pro rata occupations..


----------



## chummy.singh (Feb 3, 2016)

*thanks*



zaback21 said:


> Of course. I didn't say you go NSW, I gave you link for other states too. Only NSW doesn't need you to apply to them before you receive invite and they have no requirements.
> 
> Other state has different requirements and you need to apply to them and they have their own occupation list.
> 
> Go to Vic state's website and find out if you qualify and how you can apply. They usually require work exp which I don't have and hence can't apply.


Thank you
For your every single word
I completely agree with this thread member that you are encyclopedia....
I appreciate ..


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

chummy.singh said:


> Thank you
> For your every single word
> I completely agree with this thread member that you are encyclopedia....
> I appreciate ..


Ha ha thanks lol !

Anyway, what's your occupation code ? Or you just applying for 476 ?


----------



## chummy.singh (Feb 3, 2016)

*suggestion needed*



zaback21 said:


> Of course. I didn't say you go NSW, I gave you link for other states too. Only NSW doesn't need you to apply to them before you receive invite and they have no requirements.
> 
> Other state has different requirements and you need to apply to them and they have their own occupation list.
> 
> Go to Vic state's website and find out if you qualify and how you can apply. They usually require work exp which I don't have and hence can't apply.


I am planning to move in the month of June this year on my 476. 
As i discussed with you that i am stuck with 50 points
And found no other alternative to make it 55 except taking PTE again but the problem is ...
I need ielts first for EA MSA and PTE to make it 55 or 60 ...and dont have that much time to do these.
Please tell .. what if i wait for few months and apply later, what will be the chances for a civil engineering graduate to get PR even after a year or more..(just a guess) bro.


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

chummy.singh said:


> I am planning to move in the month of June this year on my 476.
> As i discussed with you that i am stuck with 50 points
> And found no other alternative to make it 55 except taking PTE again but the problem is ...
> I need ielts first for EA MSA and PTE to make it 55 or 60 ...and dont have that much time to do these.
> Please tell .. what if i wait for few months and apply later, what will be the chances for a civil engineering graduate to get PR even after a year or more..(just a guess) bro.


Try apply asap. Take one thing at a time. Do IELTS now and go for EA Assessment. While it's happening, do PTE and try improve score. You don't have to do PTE again if you can get good IELTS mark. Plus Civil Engineers gets a lot of state invite at 55 points. 2 people got it as soon as they applied (one of them structural but same code group).

You may be able to get an invite if you can get your assessment by April/May as NSW are yet to send their bulk invite. Get your assessment asap. Definitely go EA Fast Track else it will take 5-6 months for assessment.

I wouldn't wait one year. You never know if Civil is removed in 2018. You won't get any proper engg jobs at 476, most companies only hire PR or Aus citizen unfortunately. PR should be your main priority now.

If you can apply while in 476, you will have bridging visa and hence won't have to leave Aus even after 476 expires.


----------



## chummy.singh (Feb 3, 2016)

zaback21 said:


> Try apply asap. Take one thing at a time. Do IELTS now and go for EA Assessment. While it's happening, do PTE and try improve score. You don't have to do PTE again if you can get good IELTS mark. Plus Civil Engineers gets a lot of state invite at 55 points. 2 people got it as soon as they applied (one of them structural but same code group).
> 
> You may be able to get an invite if you can get your assessment by April/May as NSW are yet to send their bulk invite. Get your assessment asap. Definitely go EA Fast Track else it will take 5-6 months for assessment.
> 
> ...



I have 65+ PTE already.
If i go for Ielts which fulfill eligiblity for MSA and additional benifit to get 20 points (which will make 60 points)in my case. But i feel that to score 8 in each module is like impossible thing.
Actually i was planning to pursue post gardute 1 year study while on 476 to get 5 more points and then nomination followed by 190.
But now i think
i should spare some time and start preparing for ielts and complete with it by the mid of may as quick as possible(according to the test dates available nearby).
Will the month of may be good and the time left after may be enough to get EA MSA and then Nomination.


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

chummy.singh said:


> I have 65+ PTE already.
> If i go for Ielts which fulfill eligiblity for MSA and additional benifit to get 20 points (which will make 60 points)in my case. But i feel that to score 8 in each module is like impossible thing.
> Actually i was planning to pursue post gardute 1 year study while on 476 to get 5 more points and then nomination followed by 190.
> But now i think
> ...


There is no good time, the good time is asap. If you got 476, I guess Accord Degree. With Fast Track you will get your assessment in 18-36 days max.

You can also do Professional year in 476 but instead of spending AUD 15,200, it's better to do Post Grad. But first try PTE/IELTS, it's much easier, faster and cheaper even if you have to attempt 2 or 3 times.


----------



## Flo123 (Feb 21, 2017)

chummy.singh said:


> zaback21 said:
> 
> 
> > Try apply asap. Take one thing at a time. Do IELTS now and go for EA Assessment. While it's happening, do PTE and try improve score. You don't have to do PTE again if you can get good IELTS mark. Plus Civil Engineers gets a lot of state invite at 55 points. 2 people got it as soon as they applied (one of them structural but same code group).
> ...


I agree with zaback21.You never know until you try.I had the same thoughts as you before writing my IELTS but i just went on with it and did my revision for a week.I had 9 in each module so my advice is just be positive and give it a try


----------



## ayrton (Feb 17, 2017)

Flo123 said:


> I agree with zaback21.You never know until you try.I had the same thoughts as you before writing my IELTS but i just went on with it and did my revision for a week.I had 9 in each module so my advice is just be positive and give it a try


You got 9 in every IELTS band? Hats off! I am going for PTE-A for my 2nd try


----------



## Ahmed Alaa (Mar 17, 2017)

Hey guys due to some circumstances i wont be able to make it by the deadline of the first entry date which is 21st of March 2017, Is it possible to reapply ? or is it granted once and for all ???


----------



## chummy.singh (Feb 3, 2016)

zaback21 said:


> There is no good time, the good time is asap. If you got 476, I guess Accord Degree. With Fast Track you will get your assessment in 18-36 days max.
> 
> You can also do Professional year in 476 but instead of spending AUD 15,200, it's better to do Post Grad. But first try PTE/IELTS, it's much easier, faster and cheaper even if you have to attempt 2 or 3 times.


i want to know one thing more..
is there any chance that EA would start accepting PTE as Language ability
or its there kind of standard for that
from how long EA has not changed any of there eligibility criteria till now or its working right from the begining..
the problem is booking PTE exam is quick and easy as compared to ielts(has no availability next 1.5 months).


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

chummy.singh said:


> i want to know one thing more..
> is there any chance that EA would start accepting PTE as Language ability
> or its there kind of standard for that
> from how long EA has not changed any of there eligibility criteria till now or its working right from the begining..
> the problem is booking PTE exam is quick and easy as compared to ielts(has no availability next 1.5 months).


I don't know if they will. For now why not get 79+ in PTE, so when your EA assessment is done, you apply asap. Your EA MSA won't take long since Accord degree. Do PTE first then and EA later. I mean PTE should be your challenge as it is difficult to get 79+. You can even take the IELTS in Aus and get your assessment done there if you already have 79+.

If your degree is 2335 or 2339, they usually finishes by end of Nov. So, you need to apply before that if you want invite in 2017-18.


----------



## chummy.singh (Feb 3, 2016)

zaback21 said:


> I don't know if they will. For now why not get 79+ in PTE, so when your EA assessment is done, you apply asap. Your EA MSA won't take long since Accord degree. Do PTE first then and EA later. I mean PTE should be your challenge as it is difficult to get 79+. You can even take the IELTS in Aus and get your assessment done there if you already have 79+.
> 
> If your degree is 2335 or 2339, they usually finishes by end of Nov. So, you need to apply before that if you want invite in 2017-18.


Will you please elaborate this.
(((If your degree is 2335 or 2339, they usually finishes by end of Nov. So, you need to apply before that if you want invite in 2017_18)))


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

chummy.singh said:


> Will you please elaborate this.
> (((If your degree is 2335 or 2339, they usually finishes by end of Nov. So, you need to apply before that if you want invite in 2017_18)))


If you get assessed under Mechanical Engineering group or Other Engineering professionals - which is most likely what you will get - Engineering Technologist, the quota for these occupations finishes by end of Nov for 189. You DOE should be before that.

1220.0 - ANZSCO - Australian and New Zealand Standard Classification of Occupations, First Edition, Revision 1

1220.0 - ANZSCO - Australian and New Zealand Standard Classification of Occupations, First Edition, Revision 1

What's your degree and how long and which country ?


----------



## chummy.singh (Feb 3, 2016)

zaback21 said:


> If you get assessed under Mechanical Engineering group or Other Engineering professionals - which is most likely what you will get - Engineering Technologist, the quota for these occupations finishes by end of Nov for 189. You DOE should be before that.
> 
> 1220.0 - ANZSCO - Australian and New Zealand Standard Classification of Occupations, First Edition, Revision 1
> 
> ...


Bachelor of technology in civil engineering.(after 3 year diploma and then direct entry in 2nd year of b.tech. Program for 3 year study again.means 3+3).


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

chummy.singh said:


> Bachelor of technology in civil engineering.(after 3 year diploma and then direct entry in 2nd year of b.tech. Program for 3 year study again.means 3+3).


It will all depend on EA. But you will be lucky to get Civil Engg as opposed to Engg Tech. In anyway, do one at a time (or register for both test now, I mean you only need 6+ in IELTS so you won't have to even study for it) instead of not doing anything and do it asap. You might even get an invite this year in 190 if you can manage.

Good luck !


----------



## chummy.singh (Feb 3, 2016)

zaback21 said:


> It will all depend on EA. But you will be lucky to get Civil Engg as opposed to Engg Tech. In anyway, do one at a time (or register for both test now, I mean you only need 6+ in IELTS so you won't have to even study for it) instead of not doing anything and do it asap. You might even get an invite this year in 190 if you can manage.
> 
> Good luck !


thanks for your answers.
have you applied for PR or waiting for 476 first?
i joined this thread about one year back but never talked this way before
its been nice talking to you. hope you will keep on helping us here...
my best wishes... you get your visa very soon..


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

chummy.singh said:


> thanks for your answers.
> have you applied for PR or waiting for 476 first?
> i joined this thread about one year back but never talked this way before
> its been nice talking to you. hope you will keep on helping us here...
> my best wishes... you get your visa very soon..


Thanks mate !

I prepared for PR first because I lived in Aus before and I know no company will hire me unless I am PR or Citizen, hence I waited to get my points after graduation as opposed to move in straightway to Aus with 476. After I submitted my EOI, then I went for 476 so I can apply from onshore and have bridging visa if 476 expires before I get PR..

In correction to above post, if you did 4 years Accord degree, you will most likely get Civil. Two of the Civil (one of them structural got invite at 55 last month), so you may get 190 NSW if you can apply by now. If you have to wait 1.5 months for IELTS, try book TOEFL IBT as EA also accepts that. For 55 points if you are 25 years old, you will need 7+, and may be able to use old PTE to get that point. But get EA assessment asap.


----------



## chummy.singh (Feb 3, 2016)

zaback21 said:


> Thanks mate !
> 
> I prepared for PR first because I lived in Aus before and I know no company will hire me unless I am PR or Citizen, hence I waited to get my points after graduation as opposed to move in straightway to Aus with 476. After I submitted my EOI, then I went for 476 so I can apply from onshore and have bridging visa if 476 expires before I get PR..
> 
> In correction to above post, if you did 4 years Accord degree, you will most likely get Civil. Two of the Civil (one of them structural got invite at 55 last month), so you may get 190 NSW if you can apply by now. If you have to wait 1.5 months for IELTS, try book TOEFL IBT as EA also accepts that. For 55 points if you are 25 years old, you will need 7+, and may be able to use old PTE to get that point. But get EA assessment asap.


actually as per my university its 4 year degree but the applicants who has completed 3 year diploma can get admission in bachelor program and join from 2 year as lateral entry candidate.
i dont know how EA will assess but according to indian university and govt. its equivalent to 4 year program.


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

chummy.singh said:


> actually as per my university its 4 year degree but the applicants who has completed 3 year diploma can get admission in bachelor program and join from 2 year as lateral entry candidate.


I know, but you did 4 years degree. Your first 3 years is transferred to 1 year and then you did 3 more to a total of 4. In any case, EA can tell you better what they will give.


----------



## usmanasif907 (Mar 12, 2017)

*Info*

hi bro, what u mean AUS ignores first 2 years for overseas.?


----------



## usmanasif907 (Mar 12, 2017)

zaback21 said:


> Well most of the people in here are not claiming experience points (how many new graduates are actually working anyway and you need 5 years work experience to claim 5 points- Aus usually ignores the first 2 years from overseas) and hence the demand for PTE in this board.
> 
> Well single guys like us (I am guessing you single), DIBP is proposing to award us more mark since we can't get spouse points from next July, so more points for you and me maybe. I would say, don't waste any time and do the PTE-A soon and get EA done now. Good luck !


hi bro, what u mean by that "Aus usually ignores the first 2 years from overseas)?


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

usmanasif907 said:


> hi bro, what u mean by that "Aus usually ignores the first 2 years from overseas)?


When you do assessment, your assessing body ignores 2-4 years if it is from overseas.


----------



## usmanasif907 (Mar 12, 2017)

zaback21 said:


> When you do assessment, your assessing body ignores 2-4 years if it is from overseas.


ignores a gap years since we completed our degree? and thank for quick reply


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

usmanasif907 said:


> ignores a gap years since we completed our degree? and thank for quick reply


No your work exp. Apparently first 2-4 overseas experience has no value to them, kind of like that. Do the assessment, you will find out. You may be lucky and get all your work exp assessed. I am just saying they do it, but not necessarily for all.


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

Flo123 said:


> Congrats mate.They are pretty quick i got mine in Dec but they assessed me as an Eng Technologist though my degree is Aerospace Engineering.Hopefully the assessment will not expire before my EOI is chosen as i only have 60 points


What's up with Mr Mark. It looks like he took a Christmas and New years vacation after Dec 23. Let's hope they didn't stopped 476 for 2 months again.


----------



## Flo123 (Feb 21, 2017)

Hey guys i finally got my grant today.Thank you all for all your help and good luck for those who are still waiting for theirs


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

Flo123 said:


> Hey guys i finally got my grant today.Thank you all for all your help and good luck for those who are still waiting for theirs


Ok great, he is not on vacation then


----------



## usmanasif907 (Mar 12, 2017)

zaback21 said:


> No your work exp. Apparently first 2-4 overseas experience has no value to them, kind of like that. Do the assessment, you will find out. You may be lucky and get all your work exp assessed. I am just saying they do it, but not necessarily for all.


Ok thats what i understand bro but what if you have a degree under Washington Accord with no work experience at all. i mean still eligible to get PR or just work experience is the main key to success.


----------



## usmanasif907 (Mar 12, 2017)

Flo123 said:


> Hey guys i finally got my grant today.Thank you all for all your help and good luck for those who are still waiting for theirs


Congratz mate


----------



## BumPanda (Mar 6, 2017)

Flo123 said:


> Hey guys i finally got my grant today.Thank you all for all your help and good luck for those who are still waiting for theirs


Congratulations to you for the visa grant.


----------



## ayrton (Feb 17, 2017)

Flo123 said:


> Hey guys i finally got my grant today.Thank you all for all your help and good luck for those who are still waiting for theirs


I am so happy for you mate. FINALLY!!!. congrats.


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

usmanasif907 said:


> Ok thats what i understand bro but what if you have a degree under Washington Accord with no work experience at all. i mean still eligible to get PR or just work experience is the main key to success.


You will most likely get Professional Engineer. In any case as I said, once you do the assessment EA will tell you what it's worth.


----------



## ali11 (Jun 26, 2016)

Hi zaback21 , I have 1 question .Did Pte academic can be used in order to do EA assessment.
Thanks


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

ali11 said:


> Hi zaback21 , I have 1 question .Did Pte academic can be used in order to do EA assessment.
> Thanks


No. Only IELTS and now TOEFL iBT. If you need to wait long time for IELTS, then give TOEFL iBT as it is internet based and results comes faster.

https://www.engineersaustralia.org.au/sites/default/files/resource-files/2017-03/MSA Booklet.pdf Page 7.


----------



## ali11 (Jun 26, 2016)

Thanks for your prompt reply zaback21.
but I heard that if your degree is under WAccord then the case is different. Is mine is under W Accord (bachelor's of electrical engineering).

Recently I also get my 476 grant on 6 march.
Secondly what are the chances for bachelor's of electrical engineering in NSW nomination?
Thanks


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

ali11 said:


> Thanks for your prompt reply zaback21.
> but I heard that if your degree is under WAccord then the case is different. Is mine is under W Accord (bachelor's of electrical engineering).
> 
> Recently I also get my 476 grant on 6 march.
> ...


It is Accord since you got 476, so you don't need IELTS. So, just submit EA Fast Track MSA. 

If it is 4 years degree, then most likely Washington Accord and you will get assessed as 2333 Electrical Engineers and as soon as you lodge with 60 points this year anytime before June 23, you will get direct invite. Try to do that cos if 2333 Electrical Engineers is removed next year in July 2017, you won't get 189 Visa. 

If 3 years, then Sydney Accord and you will get 2339	Other Engineering Professionals, which is closed for 189 this year but still open for 190.

For English language exemption, you can use this format. I wrote this letter in Word and saved in pdf and uploaded it for my English Language exemption.



> Hi,
> 
> I graduated with BEng XXXXX Engineering from University of XXXX, XXX country. My course was X years Bachelor/Masters which is an Accord Degree from XXX country
> which is one of the countries Engineers Australia allows exemption from if the Bachelor/Masters is attained.
> ...


Hope that helps.


----------



## ali11 (Jun 26, 2016)

Thank you so much zaback21. You are so great for providing me the templet.
Can I know the website about EA Fast Track MSA?
Is it free of cost?


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

ali11 said:


> Thank you so much zaback21. You are so great for providing me the templet.
> Can I know the website about EA Fast Track MSA?
> Is it free of cost?


https://www.engineersaustralia.org.au/

No, its not. It's AUD 275 extra. But you have to go Fast Track else, it will take 5 months.


----------



## ali11 (Jun 26, 2016)

Okay, I will apply.
I really appreciate this thread.
Keep in touch zaback21 and thanks a lot.


----------



## BumPanda (Mar 6, 2017)

Hello everyone, I received my visa grant today.


----------



## Flo123 (Feb 21, 2017)

BumPanda said:


> Hello everyone, I received my visa grant today.


Congrats mate and all the best in planning ahead


----------



## BumPanda (Mar 6, 2017)

Flo123 said:


> Congrats mate and all the best in planning ahead


Thanks. I asked for an extension for the additional requirement they are requiring but they granted the visa instead.

By the way, where in Australia will you go? I'll go to Melbourne by the first week of April probably.


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

BumPanda said:


> Hello everyone, I received my visa grant today.


Congrats ! So, when did you apply ? Did you upload Form 1221 ?


----------



## Hosatty (Aug 10, 2015)

Flo123 said:


> Congrats mate and all the best in planning ahead



Congrats Mate.! Can you please share your timeline. Thank you.!


----------



## BumPanda (Mar 6, 2017)

zaback21 said:


> Congrats ! So, when did you apply ? Did you upload Form 1221 ?


Thanks a lot!

Lodged application: 24 Jan 2017
First CO contact: 6 Mar 2017 (requesting to re-upload certificate of completion)
Visa Grant: 21 Mar 2017

Health check: 27 Jan 2017

Files uploaded: 26 Jan 2017
Bachelor's diploma
Master's certificate of completion
Birth certificate
IELTS test report
PCC
Passport​
I did not upload form 80 or 1221


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

BumPanda said:


> Thanks a lot!
> 
> Lodged application: 24 Jan 2017
> First CO contact: 6 Mar 2017 (requesting to re-upload certificate of completion)
> ...


Brilliant. No Form 80 or Form 1221, and in some cases they try to bend over the usual process and ask people to update Form 1221 along with Form 80 which is already uploaded.

Good to see they moved to Jan 24. So, ayrton and I might be next.

Thanks !


----------



## ayrton (Feb 17, 2017)

zaback21 said:


> Brilliant. No Form 80 or Form 1221, and in some cases they try to bend over the usual process and ask people to update Form 1221 along with Form 80 which is already uploaded.
> 
> Good to see they moved to Jan 24. So, ayrton and I might be next.
> 
> Thanks !


Hopefully, we get next week. It's harder to contain the waiting when you know you're next.


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

ayrton said:


> Hopefully, we get next week. It's harder to contain the waiting when you know you're next.


Ha ha , I know. It was quite a jump though from 7 Jan to 23 Jan. It looks like he does pick up 20 days or so worth of applications and do it at once, and then move on to next 20 or so.


----------



## BumPanda (Mar 6, 2017)

I don't know if this will be of any use but the CO who initially contacted me was Blair and the one with the visa grant was Lisa. Not the usual buddy Mark.


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

BumPanda said:


> I don't know if this will be of any use but the CO who initially contacted me was Blair and the one with the visa grant was Lisa. Not the usual buddy Mark.


That definitely helps. So, it seems like they put more people or Mark is on holiday or moved to a different department.


----------



## Sata93 (Feb 1, 2017)

Hello all
Hope you're doing well
It's been 5 months from the day I submitted and 2 months from CO contact day for form 1221, I have US student visa reject in 2013 and I declared it, will it affect the process?


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

Sata93 said:


> Hello all
> Hope you're doing well
> It's been 5 months from the day I submitted and 2 months from CO contact day for form 1221, I have US student visa reject in 2013 and I declared it, will it affect the process?


No. I am sorry to hear its taking so long. Perhaps send your CO a message that you uploaded it.


----------



## Sata93 (Feb 1, 2017)

zaback21 said:


> Sata93 said:
> 
> 
> > Hello all
> ...


Hi, you mean it won't have an effect on this long time processing?
So I can't really think of any other reason for this long time.
I'm really sad guys.


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

Sata93 said:


> Hi, you mean it won't have an effect on this long time processing?
> So I can't really think of any other reason for this long time.
> I'm really sad guys.


No. I don't think they even open or read your Form. Its just for information collection purpose only.


----------



## raafay (Feb 3, 2017)

Really important question. I made a mistake in my form 80 put the year of my degree wrong (07 instead of 05) should I upload a new form with correct corrected information or leave it as it is until someone contacts?


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

raafay said:


> Really important question. I made a mistake in my form 80 put the year of my degree wrong (07 instead of 05) should I upload a new form with correct corrected information or leave it as it is until someone contacts?


Use Update Us in ImmiAccount and explain that. Also can upload Form 80 if you want, but you have to let them know by using Update Us.


----------



## HeMo (Mar 21, 2017)

Hi guys, I received my grant today,,, 

Application lodge on 22nd Jan
Medical on 27/Jan
No CO contact , direct grant on 24/Mar
I included form 80 from the beginning
Mark Team 
Good Luck to all of You


----------



## ayrton (Feb 17, 2017)

HeMo said:


> Hi guys, I received my grant today,,,
> 
> Application lodge on 22nd Jan
> Medical on 27/Jan
> ...


Congs. Mark's pace is the true barometer of progress. I should get next week


----------



## BumPanda (Mar 6, 2017)

HeMo said:


> Hi guys, I received my grant today,,,
> 
> Application lodge on 22nd Jan
> Medical on 27/Jan
> ...


Congratulations to you. Best of luck in Australia.


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

HeMo said:


> Hi guys, I received my grant today,,,
> 
> Application lodge on 22nd Jan
> Medical on 27/Jan
> ...


Congrats !


----------



## sajboy (Mar 1, 2017)

HeMo said:


> Hi guys, I received my grant today,,,
> 
> Application lodge on 22nd Jan
> Medical on 27/Jan
> ...


Congrats.All the best for your future.


----------



## ayrton (Feb 17, 2017)

476 Lodged - 30th Jan
CO contact - 27th March

I have just received contact from my CO. I need to do my medicals and also provide a letter of completion from my university (I thought the full date on my degree was enough).

Anyway, this letter. Should it be from the engineering faculty office or from the student records department?


----------



## sajboy (Mar 1, 2017)

ayrton said:


> 476 Lodged - 30th Jan
> CO contact - 27th March
> 
> I have just received contact from my CO. I need to do my medicals and also provide a letter of completion from my university (I thought the full date on my degree was enough).
> ...



you should have to get that letter from university itself.


----------



## BumPanda (Mar 6, 2017)

ayrton said:


> 476 Lodged - 30th Jan
> CO contact - 27th March
> 
> I have just received contact from my CO. I need to do my medicals and also provide a letter of completion from my university (I thought the full date on my degree was enough).
> ...


Good news, I hope you'll get your visa soon.

For the certificate of completion, I used the one from our engineering records section while one of my classmates who also received her 476 visa used the one from our university records section. Both have the peron's name, degree completed, granting unit and the date. The differences are just the letterhead and the signatories.


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

ayrton said:


> 476 Lodged - 30th Jan
> CO contact - 27th March
> 
> I have just received contact from my CO. I need to do my medicals and also provide a letter of completion from my university (I thought the full date on my degree was enough).
> ...


Good to hear that. You should get your visa soon. I might get mine in 10 days or so then. That also means Form 1221 is not required.


----------



## ayrton (Feb 17, 2017)

zaback21 said:


> Good to hear that. You should get your visa soon. I might get mine in 10 days or so then. That also means Form 1221 is not required.


No mention of Form 1221, mate. You should get yours this week or on Monday.


----------



## ayrton (Feb 17, 2017)

BumPanda said:


> Good news, I hope you'll get your visa soon.
> 
> For the certificate of completion, I used the one from our engineering records section while one of my classmates who also received her 476 visa used the one from our university records section. Both have the peron's name, degree completed, granting unit and the date. The differences are just the letterhead and the signatories.


Thanks, my engineering faculty office has just given me one. And my CO was Blair too


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

Got my 476 grant today.

Applied 4th Feb.

Thanks !


----------



## ayrton (Feb 17, 2017)

zaback21 said:


> Got my 476 grant today.
> 
> Applied 4th Feb.
> 
> Thanks !


Congrats, mate.


----------



## usmanasif907 (Mar 12, 2017)

zaback21 said:


> Got my 476 grant today.
> 
> Applied 4th Feb.
> 
> Thanks !


congratz mate. What is your last date to enter?


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

usmanasif907 said:


> congratz mate. What is your last date to enter?


Thanks !

6 Feb 2018 - First Entry date. I think I will go June- July when i hope to get my 189 invite.

Long way to go !


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

ayrton said:


> Congrats, mate.


Thanks mate. Hope you get yours soon too !


----------



## BumPanda (Mar 6, 2017)

zaback21 said:


> Got my 476 grant today.
> 
> Applied 4th Feb.
> 
> Thanks !


Congratulations to you!


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

BumPanda said:


> Congratulations to you!


Thanks mate !


----------



## vignesh J (Mar 13, 2017)

HI guyz,,
Not a good year for me.. I need ur help guyz..i have applied for 476 visa though agent on march 5(recieved acknowledgement copy)..About all the process are done(medicals, pcc).I got a call from my agent..he asked to pay money around 1500$..I have no idea, why he was asking this much. As i asked him for what purpose? he replied me that, he has to pay the money to the australian agent to continue the process..I am mentally upset ..I already paid 1000$ for the visa processing.. How can i continue my process without paying him..I made a big mistake in my life


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

vignesh J said:


> HI guyz,,
> Not a good year for me.. I need ur help guyz..i have applied for 476 visa though agent on march 5(recieved acknowledgement copy)..About all the process are done(medicals, pcc).I got a call from my agent..he asked to pay money around 1500$..I have no idea, why he was asking this much. As i asked him for what purpose? he replied me that, he has to pay the money to the australian agent to continue the process..I am mentally upset ..I already paid 1000$ for the visa processing.. How can i continue my process without paying him..I made a big mistake in my life


$1000 US or AUD his fee or the whole thing ? It only costs AUD 360 Visa fee, so you already paid him AUD 640 or may be more if US dollar.

Another AUD 1500 ? Where do you find such an agent. You probably could have done the whole thing by yourself. It's just filling up some form and pay fee. Anyway, how much did he say you need to pay for the whole thing before you started with him ?


----------



## BumPanda (Mar 6, 2017)

vignesh J said:


> HI guyz,,
> Not a good year for me.. I need ur help guyz..i have applied for 476 visa though agent on march 5(recieved acknowledgement copy)..About all the process are done(medicals, pcc).I got a call from my agent..he asked to pay money around 1500$..I have no idea, why he was asking this much. As i asked him for what purpose? he replied me that, he has to pay the money to the australian agent to continue the process..I am mentally upset ..I already paid 1000$ for the visa processing.. How can i continue my process without paying him..I made a big mistake in my life


I don't have any idea about the ranges of fees for getting the services of migration agents. Like many of the people I know and also here in the forum, I lodged my application and uploaded necessary documentations by myself. The visa application by itself is Au$360. In total, I spent about Au$800 with the bulk mainly for IELTS and Visa fee.

I think, the first thing you have to do is check your immiaccount and see if your application was already lodged. You can upload your documents there.


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

BumPanda said:


> I don't have any idea about the ranges of fees for getting the services of migration agents. Like many of the people I know and also here in the forum, I lodged my application and uploaded necessary documentations by myself. The visa application by itself is Au$360. In total, I spent about Au$800 with the bulk mainly for IELTS and Visa fee.
> 
> I think, the first thing you have to do is check your immiaccount and see if your application was already lodged. You can upload your documents there.





vignesh J said:


> HI guyz,,
> Not a good year for me.. I need


I don't think he has access to his account. Usually the agent keeps them to themselves. Not sure if he tries to reset password or such what will happen. 

If you have access to your account, then do everything from here on by yourself. This forum will help.


----------



## BumPanda (Mar 6, 2017)

Based from this link, the migration agent have to notify DIBP in the case that their service with the applicant has ended.

I want to change my migration agent. What do I need to do?


----------



## vignesh J (Mar 13, 2017)

yes bro.. i know about the whole process..but they help us to get a job there...thats y this much amount..And he said, the remaining amount to be payable after visa grant...but he is asking now


----------



## vignesh J (Mar 13, 2017)

I am checking my immi account regularly..there were 11 attachments have been uploaded till now including PCC


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

vignesh J said:


> yes bro.. i know about the whole process..but they help us to get a job there...thats y this much amount..And he said, the remaining amount to be payable after visa grant...but he is asking now


A full time proper job or some casual job ? What occupation ? In any case, you did agree to pay $1500 more.


----------



## vignesh J (Mar 13, 2017)

I imported my application with my transaction reference no..and i have been checking my immi acccount regularly..there are 11 attachments have been uploaded till now(including PCC and Medical)..but I cant see what documents he has uploaded..And the application status is still in "RECIEVED"


----------



## vignesh J (Mar 13, 2017)

Thanks bro, i will update about my status..how can i send image here..if so, i can send the screenshot of my attachments status


----------



## vignesh J (Mar 13, 2017)

A full time job but not a skilled job related to our profession..jobs like(cashier, supervisor like that)


----------



## vignesh J (Mar 13, 2017)

he applied as like a self applicant by creating email id for me and using it to get updates..And i asked y u did that..he replied just to avoid filling forms...i cant reply him rude as my application is on his hand..


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

vignesh J said:


> A full time job but not a skilled job related to our profession..jobs like(cashier, supervisor like that)


A casual cashier type job doesn't merit $2500 fee. You can find them as soon as you land.


----------



## vignesh J (Mar 13, 2017)

i cant do anything now./..


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

vignesh J said:


> I imported my application with my transaction reference no..and i have been checking my immi acccount regularly..there are 11 attachments have been uploaded till now(including PCC and Medical)..but I cant see what documents he has uploaded..And the application status is still in "RECIEVED"


You will need to do Medical

And Upload 

Certificate
Transcripts
Course Completion Letter
Resume
Birth Certificate
Passport 
Passport photo
IELTS/PTE scan or pdf : An overall score of at least 6 with a minimum score of 5 level.
PCC
Form 80

You don't need Medical Insurance, ignore that.

And if married then other docs

http://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Visa-...aduate-visa-(subclass-476)-document-checklist


----------



## vignesh J (Mar 13, 2017)

any alternative for birth certificate?


----------



## vignesh J (Mar 13, 2017)

my application status still is in RECIEVED. which means my co has not taken my application till now, right
And here is, how my documents are listed in my application
1.Age proof - SSLC.jpg (10th grade marksheet)
2Consolidated mark sheet.pdf
3.Grade sheets.pdf
4.HSC.jpg (12th grade)
5.provisonal certificate.jpg	
6.Degree certificate.jpg
7.IELTS.jpg
8.Medical receipt.jpg
9.PCC.jpg
10.Passport.pdf
11.photo.jpg	
i cant find about form 80, whether he has uploaded or not..i have no idea how to see the uploaded documents..No view option to see the uploaded documents..i have done medicals and pcc...so my question is what next?


----------



## BumPanda (Mar 6, 2017)

vignesh J said:


> my application status still is in RECIEVED. which means my co has not taken my application till now, right
> And here is, how my documents are listed in my application
> 1.Age proof - SSLC.jpg (10th grade marksheet)
> 2Consolidated mark sheet.pdf
> ...


Next requires a little bit more of patience. You'll wait for the CO to contact you, or for some, direct visa grant which means their status changes from RECEIVED to FINALISED.

For some reference, I applied 24th Jan and initial contact from CO is 7th Mar while the visa grant was 21st Mar.
For zaback21 I think, applied by 4th Feb and got a direct grant yesterday 28th Mar.


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

vignesh J said:


> my application status still is in RECIEVED. which means my co has not taken my application till now, right
> And here is, how my documents are listed in my application
> 1.Age proof - SSLC.jpg (10th grade marksheet)
> 2Consolidated mark sheet.pdf
> ...


There is no such thing as Medical Receipt. Click on your name in ImmiAccount and see if you can generate Referral Letter with HAP ID. Take it to your nearest eMedical centre and do it (unless you have already done it). If you don't see Form 80, that means you haven't done it.

*eMedical centre :* https://www.border.gov.au/Busi/Pane/Pane-1

*Form 80:* https://www.border.gov.au/Forms/Documents/80.pdf

*For Form 80:* This is what I see in ImmiAccount. You will see heading in attachments section: *Form 80 Personal particulars for character assessment*


----------



## vignesh J (Mar 13, 2017)

Health clearance provided – no action required
(12773268)
All health examinations required for the specified visa subclass have been finalised. Processing of this person's visa application can now continue. This will not occur until a case officer investigates the case in line with published processing times for the visa that has been applied for. Do not contact the department about health examinations in the meantime.


----------



## vignesh J (Mar 13, 2017)

i think, he attached the medical receipt given by the apollo medical care to me..


----------



## Sami00 (Jul 31, 2016)

vignesh J said:


> Health clearance provided – no action required
> (12773268)
> All health examinations required for the specified visa subclass have been finalised. Processing of this person's visa application can now continue. This will not occur until a case officer investigates the case in line with published processing times for the visa that has been applied for. Do not contact the department about health examinations in the meantime.


Well now you just wait and see if the CO needs anything else or you might get the grant directly. And about form 80, you don't have to worry about it unless the CO asks for it.


----------



## vignesh J (Mar 13, 2017)

Is the status change from received > processing > finalised or directly recieved to finalised? this is my number msg me in whatsapp +917639669801 zaback and bum panda


----------



## vignesh J (Mar 13, 2017)

If co ask for any documents..how can i get him..As the corresponse mails have been sent to my agent....i have no idea whether co took my file or not...And one thing i can see in my immi account..required symbol in red exclamation mark and recommended symbol in yellow question mark..Does it mean, if co ask for those particular document, will it change from yellow? to red !


----------



## Sami00 (Jul 31, 2016)

vignesh J said:


> If co ask for any documents..how can i get him..As the corresponse mails have been sent to my agent....i have no idea whether co took my file or not...And one thing i can see in my immi account..required symbol in red question mark and recommended symbol in yellow question mark..Does it mean, if co ask for those particular document, will it change from yellow? to red?


If the CO needs anything else he will email you asking for them. In my case he didn't ask for all the docs in the list. And about uploading the docs you can either upload it to that page itself or mail it to them.


----------



## vignesh J (Mar 13, 2017)

bro... my agent has created a mail id in name of me and he is using that...how can i get contact with my co?..i only imported my application and using it to watch my application 
status.i dont know even, who is my co?


----------



## Sami00 (Jul 31, 2016)

vignesh J said:


> bro... my agent has created a mail id in name of me and he is using that...how can i get contact with my co?..i only imported my application and using it to watch my application
> status.i dont know even, who is my co?


Ask your agent if he has been contacted or try to get that mail id.


----------



## BumPanda (Mar 6, 2017)

vignesh J said:


> bro... my agent has created a mail id in name of me and he is using that...how can i get contact with my co?..i only imported my application and using it to watch my application
> status.i dont know even, who is my co?


You will not know your CO until they contact you either asking for additional requirements or already granting your visa.

All correspondence for your application sent to the email add used can be also seen in the *"View application mailbox"* of your immi account.

In the case of the CO requesting for additional information, there will be an option in the immi account to notify your CO that you already uploaded what they asked for.


----------



## raafay (Feb 3, 2017)

Hey guys. I applied on 27th January and no one has contacted me yet. Even though I've been reading here that people who applied around or later than me have gotten some kind of replies. The application status still says RECIEVED. What to do? Should I worry?


----------



## ayrton (Feb 17, 2017)

Hey guys, I've just completed my medicals. When should I notify my CO? Now, or should I wait a few days until they are uploaded?


----------



## ayrton (Feb 17, 2017)

raafay said:


> Hey guys. I applied on 27th January and no one has contacted me yet. Even though I've been reading here that people who applied around or later than me have gotten some kind of replies. The application status still says RECIEVED. What to do? Should I worry?


Just be a little patient. One guy here that applied on 24th Jan got contact before the one that applied on 7th Jan. I think your country of origin determines your priority status


----------



## raafay (Feb 3, 2017)

ayrton said:


> Just be a little patient. One guy here that applied on 24th Jan got contact before the one that applied on 7th Jan. I think your country of origin determines your priority status


Thank you, that helps a lot


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

ayrton said:


> Hey guys, I've just completed my medicals. When should I notify my CO? Now, or should I wait a few days until they are uploaded?


I would say wait a day or two for the medical to be cleared. Then contact your CO so he/she can give you grant directly and no more asking.


----------



## Space_Monkey (Mar 16, 2017)

Guys, do you know reasons why they asked some people to fill our 1221 form?

and after sending them all additional requires documents, how long usually to wait?
and if they asked to do medical examination, does that mean that their 'pre-decision' is yes?

thanks))


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

Space_Monkey said:


> Guys, do you know reasons why they asked some people to fill our 1221 form?
> 
> and after sending them all additional requires documents, how long usually to wait?
> and if they asked to do medical examination, does that mean that their 'pre-decision' is yes?
> ...


We couldn't figure it out. Some guys were asked and some were given with just Form 80 only.

The current wait time is 1 month 20 days from the date of application for direct grant.

If you haven't done medical before visa lodge, it might be different.

Can't tell. They are just asking for everything to be there, then they will make a decision most likely.


----------



## Space_Monkey (Mar 16, 2017)

So you think they might ask you to do medical examination before considering your case?


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

Space_Monkey said:


> So you think they might ask you to do medical examination before considering your case?


If you haven't done it, they will ask you. Its not might. Hence, doing everything before hand saves time and you get direct grant.


> *Achieving a faster visa decision*
> 
> Most 'complete' applications are finalised within three months of lodgement. Incomplete applications are less likely to be finalised within three months of lodgement because additional documentation might be required before the application can be finalised.
> 
> A 'complete application' has health examinations undertaken and all required documentation uploaded to ImmiAccount before the application is allocated for assessment.


https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Work/Work/Allocation-dates-for-General-Skilled-Migration-applications


----------



## vignesh J (Mar 13, 2017)

when would my application status change from' recieved 'to 'processing'..any idea guyz


----------



## vignesh J (Mar 13, 2017)

pdf format file attachments acceptable or not..(ex: Consolidated mark sheet.pdf) ..does anyone uploaded ur documents in pdf format


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

vignesh J said:


> pdf format file attachments acceptable or not..(ex: Consolidated mark sheet.pdf) ..does anyone uploaded ur documents in pdf format


It should be fine.


----------



## Taofiq01 (Jan 30, 2017)

Hello everyone, I have a couple of questions for the house but lemme start by saying "good job guys"
First of, I got my acknowledgment on 21st of March. The only documents I'm yet to upload would be the form 80 and foreign pcc(although I've uploaded the receipt). Did my medicals on Thursday, hence it should be uploaded by the clinic today, hopefully. Going by the trend Ive read so far here, the grant should take nothing less than 3 months I suppose(will keep you guys posted) . 
Now to the main course, the major point of applying for 476 is to go to AUS to secure a PR. Going through this thread has made me believe this could be more difficult than expected. Hence here goes my questions
* Can the 476 be renewed? 
* To get a PR, what are the things to start doing after applying for 476? 
* And what are the odds of not getting the PR? 
Given the point systems you guys have been talking about here, I'm currently at 55 and 60 for the two visa options. Awaiting your responses, thanks.


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

Taofiq01 said:


> Hello everyone, I have a couple of questions for the house but lemme start by saying "good job guys"
> First of, I got my acknowledgment on 21st of March. The only documents I'm yet to upload would be the form 80 and foreign pcc(although I've uploaded the receipt). Did my medicals on Thursday, hence it should be uploaded by the clinic today, hopefully. Going by the trend Ive read so far here, the grant should take nothing less than 3 months I suppose(will keep you guys posted) .


Also average time is 2 months to get direct grant. Now it is less I think. I got mine in 50 days.


> Now to the main course, the major point of applying for 476 is to go to AUS to secure a PR. Going through this thread has made me believe this could be more difficult than expected. Hence here goes my questions
> * Can the 476 be renewed?


No. 



> * To get a PR, what are the things to start doing after applying for 476?


This will help: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...-190-sol-csol-what-1st-thing-i-should-do.html



> * And what are the odds of not getting the PR?
> Given the point systems you guys have been talking about here, I'm currently at 55 and 60 for the two visa options. Awaiting your responses, thanks.


Well unless you can get your occupation assessed as Professional Engineer - If you did 4 years Accord Bachelor, then you can. So, now it depends what you studied ? You will most likely require 60/65 points depending on your occupation, but if you lack 5 points, you can get 5 points by doing professional year in Australia under 476 visa. It costs I think 15,200 AUD.


----------



## vignesh J (Mar 13, 2017)

Lodged my application on mar 5..its been a month but still the application status is same as 'recieved' 


This application has been received by the department and will be assessed.

Please ensure you have attached all required supporting documentation. Failure to do so may result in delays in processing. Please refer to the ‘Attach documents’ link on the left hand side of this page.

For information regarding application processing times, please refer to service standards. Please note requests for status updates within this period will not be responded to.


----------



## ayrton (Feb 17, 2017)

Any grants this week?


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

ayrton said:


> Any grants this week?


I forgot, but did you get your grant ?


----------



## ayrton (Feb 17, 2017)

zaback21 said:


> I forgot, but did you get your grant ?


Not yet man. My ImmiAccount shows I got "Health Clearance" so I should get my grant anytime soon. Hopefully tomorrow or next week.


----------



## vignesh J (Mar 13, 2017)

when did u applied?


----------



## vignesh J (Mar 13, 2017)

zaback Do u got a direct grant...from visa status recieved to finalised or recieved > assesment in progress > finalised


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

vignesh J said:


> zaback Do u got a direct grant...from visa status recieved to finalised or recieved > assesment in progress > finalised


Yes. Just Received to Grant.


----------



## vignesh J (Mar 13, 2017)

zaback..can u give me ur whatsapp number


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

vignesh J said:


> zaback..can u give me ur whatsapp number


You can write here or send me pm. I usually don't give number to people I have never met in real life. May be later once we move to Aus and have a reunion or such !


----------



## ayrton (Feb 17, 2017)

Just got my 476 Grant!

30 Jan 2017 - Lodged 476
27 Mar 2017 - CO contact
07 Apr 2017 - Grant


----------



## Space_Monkey (Mar 16, 2017)

ayrton said:


> Just got my 476 Grant!
> 
> 30 Jan 2017 - Lodged 476
> 27 Mar 2017 - CO contact
> 07 Apr 2017 - Grant


Congrats!!

Did you do medical before CO ask you? and how much time you wait after you provided additional documents to CO?


----------



## ayrton (Feb 17, 2017)

Space_Monkey said:


> Congrats!!
> 
> Did you do medical before CO ask you? and how much time you wait after you provided additional documents to CO?


The CO asked me to do the medical and gave me a HAP ID. 6 days after providing documents, I got my grant.


----------



## vignesh J (Mar 13, 2017)

cograts mate.......


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

ayrton said:


> Just got my 476 Grant!
> 
> 30 Jan 2017 - Lodged 476
> 27 Mar 2017 - CO contact
> 07 Apr 2017 - Grant


Congrats mate !


----------



## sajboy (Mar 1, 2017)

ayrton said:


> Just got my 476 Grant!
> 
> 30 Jan 2017 - Lodged 476
> 27 Mar 2017 - CO contact
> 07 Apr 2017 - Grant


All the best for your future Bro


----------



## Hosatty (Aug 10, 2015)

*Course completion date*

Hi All,

Thanks very much for the updates and information on this blog. 

I am from India and i have completed my Civil Engineering at Anna university Chennai. My course completion certificate does not have the 'Date' in the date of completion field. It just has the Month and year. it says '"APR 2016." I have not received my Degree certificate yet which MIGHT have the date in the Date of completion field. 

Is it mandatory to prove the 'Date' in the date of completion ? If yes, Can you please guide me which certificate i should get ? 

Thanks very much.


----------



## Hosatty (Aug 10, 2015)

Hosatty said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Thanks very much for the updates and information on this blog.
> 
> ...


Hi All,

Kindly ignore my previous post. I got my grant notification right after my previous post. 
This thread has been lucky for me.! Thanks everyone 

Cheers.!

Application Lodged - 20 Feb 
Direct Grant - 7 April 
Medicals done as soon as application was submitted.
Submitted Form 80 and 1221


----------



## ayrton (Feb 17, 2017)

I have a feeling DIBP reads this thread. Everyone here gets grants


----------



## sajboy (Mar 1, 2017)

Hosatty said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Kindly ignore my previous post. I got my grant notification right after my previous post.
> This thread has been lucky for me.! Thanks everyone
> ...


All the best bro


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

Hosatty said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Kindly ignore my previous post. I got my grant notification right after my previous post.
> This thread has been lucky for me.! Thanks everyone
> ...


Congrats ! Mine in 50 days, your one in 46 days. So, it is getting back to the old 18 days like it Nov.



ayrton said:


> I have a feeling DIBP reads this thread. Everyone here gets grants


Ha ha. Well if DIBP reads this, they should then even out the 189 invite so that the quota doesn't finish by March rather than 30 June.


----------



## vignesh J (Mar 13, 2017)

congrats Hosatty..In which college u studied? me 2 under anna university chennai..


----------



## Kourosh-parsaei (Apr 8, 2017)

Hello everyone. I have a question. I've lodged my application in Nov 2016. I recieved an email regarding medical at end of 2017 and it's updated. 10 days a ago had an email from CO regarding to provide more documents (a form that my agent completed and updating my CV). Just want to ask if more than 5 months is normal. I've asked some friends and they said 476 usually takes one and a half to two months. The application was lodged online.


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

Kourosh-parsaei said:


> Hello everyone. I have a question. I've lodged my application in Nov 2016. I recieved an email regarding medical at end of 2017 and it's updated. 10 days a ago had an email from CO regarding to provide more documents (a form that my agent completed and updating my CV). Just want to ask if more than 5 months is normal. I've asked some friends and they said 476 usually takes one and a half to two months. The application was lodged online.


You would have gotten your visa the 1st time your CO asked for Medical. What kind of idiot agent you paying to ? You should have done all Medical, upload all documents and everything when you lodged your visa in Nov 2016 and got grant 2-3 months ago by Jan 2017. Now you got 2nd contact from CO because your stupid agent doesn't even know what to upload. Lets hope you don't get asked again.

You could have done the whole process by yourself. Here's the document checklist: 

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/12189010-post5406.html

You may or may not provide Form 1221, it's up to you. Form 80 is mandatory. Check which one is still missing. 

Course Completion Letter must have exact date, e.g, 01/02/2015 is fine, Feb 2015 is not.

Read the 3rd post for Complete Application http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...-190-sol-csol-what-1st-thing-i-should-do.html



> *Achieving a faster visa decision*
> 
> Most 'complete' applications are finalised within three months of lodgement. Incomplete applications are less likely to be finalised within three months of lodgement because additional documentation might be required before the application can be finalised.
> 
> A 'complete application' has *health examinations* undertaken and* all required documentation uploaded *to ImmiAccount *before *the application is *allocated *for assessment.


----------



## Kourosh-parsaei (Apr 8, 2017)

You guys rock. Replied so fast. 
They uploaded everything in the checklist when the application was lodged except medical and form 1221. I'm just worried if this delay ends up with rejecting my application. I thought the rejecting odds are very low for this visa so don't have a backup plan at the moment. I asked here to see if the chance of rejection is high, start thinking of a backup plan. Thanks a lot guys


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

Kourosh-parsaei said:


> You guys rock. Replied so fast.
> They uploaded everything in the checklist when the application was lodged except medical and form 1221. I'm just worried if this delay ends up with rejecting my application. I thought the rejecting odds are very low for this visa so don't have a backup plan at the moment. I asked here to see if the chance of rejection is high, start thinking of a backup plan. Thanks a lot guys


I am yet to hear a 476 visa getting refused. Aus usually doesn't refuse visa unless they don't want to give you one like tourist or working holiday visa. 476, 189, 190, this are all given unless it's your issue or you did scam, failed medical/PCC, etc. So, don;t worry, you will get it.

And the delay happened as explained you or your agent failed to do complete application when lodged. How can DIBP make a decision when till today they don't have everything they need. It's your fault you took 5 months to give them complete application for assessment. Once they have everything, they will make a decision. People used to get 476 in 18 days in Nov. Now it is taking 45 days. I got mine in 50 days. All are complete application with Medical and everything done before visa lodge or at the time of lodge.

Next time you apply for PR visa, get everything ready and do medical before you lodge if you want your grant fast.


----------



## Kourosh-parsaei (Apr 8, 2017)

thanks. I'll do it myself next time


----------



## vignesh J (Mar 13, 2017)

how can i attach form 1221..There is no option to attach form 1221 in immi account


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

vignesh J said:


> how can i attach form 1221..There is no option to attach form 1221 in immi account


Go *Attach More Documents *and then search each section and subsection, you will find it.


----------



## Taofiq01 (Jan 30, 2017)

zaback21 said:


> Taofiq01 said:
> 
> 
> > Hello everyone, I have a couple of questions for the house but lemme start by saying "good job guys"
> ...


Thanks mahn and sorry for the late response. Still no contact from CO yet though.


----------



## mianjahangir (Dec 2, 2016)

zaback21 said:


> I am yet to hear a 476 visa getting refused. Aus usually doesn't refuse visa unless they don't want to give you one like tourist or working holiday visa. 476, 189, 190, this are all given unless it's your issue or you did scam, failed medical/PCC, etc. So, don;t worry, you will get it.
> 
> And the delay happened as explained you or your agent failed to do complete application when lodged. How can DIBP make a decision when till today they don't have everything they need. It's your fault you took 5 months to give them complete application for assessment. Once they have everything, they will make a decision. People used to get 476 in 18 days in Nov. Now it is taking 45 days. I got mine in 50 days. All are complete application with Medical and everything done before visa lodge or at the time of lodge.
> 
> Next time you apply for PR visa, get everything ready and do medical before you lodge if you want your grant fast.


Me and my friend got rejected for 476 visa but that was because we applied before we were eligible to apply, i applied before receiving ielts result and he applied before he got the degree, so you should meet basic eligibility criteria except that its all good.


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

Taofiq01 said:


> Thanks mahn and sorry for the late response. Still no contact from CO yet though.


Well 21st March, wait 40 more at least. You will hopefully get it before that.


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

mianjahangir said:


> Me and my friend got rejected for 476 visa but that was because we applied before we were eligible to apply, i applied before receiving ielts result and he applied before he got the degree, so you should meet basic eligibility criteria except that its all good.


As I said unless you do something that will result in visa cancellation on your behalf, you won't be rejected. Plus you can apply now, but I guess you already on PR.


----------



## Jessinapril (Apr 10, 2017)

Hi guys, good to see lots of you are getting your 476. My boyfriend lodged application 6th of Feb through an agency. And still got no reply. And cuz he applied through normal mail letter, he could not even lodge it to his immi account. ? Don't know how long he needs to wait.


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

Jessinapril said:


> Hi guys, good to see lots of you are getting your 476. My boyfriend lodged application 6th of Feb through an agency. And still got no reply. And cuz he applied through normal mail letter, he could not even lodge it to his immi account. ? Don't know how long he needs to wait.


Why go through paper application. It costs more as need to be send through mail, need every single paper to be attested, and delay processing than online. 

Anyway, I don't think anybody can tell when he will get his grant. I applied 4th Feb, got grant in 26 March I think, around 50 days in online application. The current grant time is around 45 days or so. No idea about paper application grant time.


----------



## Jessinapril (Apr 10, 2017)

Thanks for replying. Because his agency first tried to lodge online application but failed and could never complete it. I guess because he was in Australia (student visa) at that time, so did his agency, and the online systems kind of detected he's not offshore so named him from applying online. He sent the document 27th of Jan, and money deducted on 6th of Feb. ?


----------



## Jessinapril (Apr 10, 2017)

banned not named


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

Jessinapril said:


> Thanks for replying. Because his agency first tried to lodge online application but failed and could never complete it. I guess because he was in Australia (student visa) at that time, so did his agency, and the online systems kind of detected he's not offshore so named him from applying online. He sent the document 27th of Jan, and money deducted on 6th of Feb. ?


Is he still in Australia ? He can't get visa while in Australia. He will be asked by CO to leave before they issue him 476 visa. Also, did he said he is offshore while actually onshore ? Else the system won't ban him. You can't fool system, the passport number will bring everything. Should have gone through online and not try to trick immigration as this doesn't set a good precedent.


----------



## Jessinapril (Apr 10, 2017)

zaback21 said:


> Jessinapril said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks for replying. Because his agency first tried to lodge online application but failed and could never complete it. I guess because he was in Australia (student visa) at that time, so did his agency, and the online systems kind of detected he's not offshore so named him from applying online. He sent the document 27th of Jan, and money deducted on 6th of Feb. ?
> ...


No he's offshore now. 476 is ok to be submitted on shore but the time you are to be granted you must be offshore. He didn't try to fool immi! That could lead to reject ?


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

Jessinapril said:


> No he's offshore now. 476 is ok to be submitted on shore but the time you are to be granted you must be offshore. He didn't try to fool immi! That could lead to reject ?


Well then, it's unusual why the system will ban him. There is one guy who applied while in Australia and he didn't got banned.


----------



## Jessinapril (Apr 10, 2017)

zaback21 said:


> Jessinapril said:
> 
> 
> > No he's offshore now. 476 is ok to be submitted on shore but the time you are to be granted you must be offshore. He didn't try to fool immi! That could lead to reject ?
> ...


Thanks for the info.. I guess might be something wrong with his agency ... should have applied by himself. Too late though


----------



## mianjahangir (Dec 2, 2016)

zaback21 said:


> As I said unless you do something that will result in visa cancellation on your behalf, you won't be rejected. Plus you can apply now, but I guess you already on PR.


Well i am on 476 which i applied later on, but that rejection was such a stupid thing for me and even for my friend. what i did was i had previous ielts which got expired i sent that believing if they want to assess my english they have ielts plus i have master degree from English country so it should suffice but on top of that i still appeared in IELTS and was waiting for my result while i applied, since the result date was after i applied visa hence they rejected it.

My friends case was he had his transcript and result was annouced, he applied with his transcript but the date on degree was after he applied for his visa so they rejected him too on this stupid basis.
we both got the same visa after paying double fees


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

mianjahangir said:


> Well i am on 476 which i applied later on, but that rejection was such a stupid thing for me and even for my friend. what i did was i had previous ielts which got expired i sent that believing if they want to assess my english they have ielts plus i have master degree from English country so it should suffice but on top of that i still appeared in IELTS and was waiting for my result while i applied, since the result date was after i applied visa hence they rejected it.
> 
> My friends case was he had his transcript and result was annouced, he applied with his transcript but the date on degree was after he applied for his visa so they rejected him too on this stupid basis.
> we both got the same visa after paying double fees


Well I guess you guys couldn't wait to see opera house lol. Anyway, everything sorted out for better !


----------



## Sata93 (Feb 1, 2017)

Dear Applicant,

Thank you for your email.

The Department of Immigration and Border Protection (DIBP) recognises that the time taken to process your application may be causing you concern.

We are seeking to process your application as soon as possible. You will appreciate, however, that all non-citizens applying for visas to enter Australia are considered on an individual basis and against legal requirements set out in Australia?s migration legislation. This often includes requirements that applicants undertake and meet (where relevant) health, character and national security checks. These are undertaken by other agencies; and this can take some time.

The timing for the completion of the checks varies from one case to another, depending on individual circumstances Unfortunately, I am unable to provide you with a definitive timeframe for finalisation of your application. You can be assured, however, that the DIBP staff will do all they can to ensure that your application is finalised as quickly as possible.

Staff in the Temporary Graduate Visa Centre (SA) appreciate your understanding and patience while awaiting the outcome of this application.
Hello all
This mail was sent to me on April 3rd after the last contact with my CO on 23 Jan.
Has anyone ever had a similar experience? What does this mean and how long after this should I expect my visa grant? Is there any chance I get rejected?


----------



## Jessinapril (Apr 10, 2017)

Sata93 said:


> Dear Applicant,
> 
> Thank you for your email.
> 
> ...


 did you send an email to your CO asking the possibly exact time for your visa grant?


----------



## Sata93 (Feb 1, 2017)

I emiled and asked about my status


----------



## Jessinapril (Apr 10, 2017)

Sata93 said:


> I emiled and asked about my status


personally I guess this is just an autoletter prepared for each person asking about status... don't worry too much...


----------



## Sata93 (Feb 1, 2017)

Jessinapril said:


> Sata93 said:
> 
> 
> > I emiled and asked about my status
> ...


Yeah I agree it is an autoletter,thank you anyway. It has been 5/5 months already from my lodge date.


----------



## vignesh J (Mar 13, 2017)

Any grant this week?


----------



## Space_Monkey (Mar 16, 2017)

Guys, how 2 years is calculated for that visa? from graduating day to the first day of online visa application? since CO contacted me and uploaded additional documents and the day of last attachment was after 2 years?
How does it work? thanks)

Btw, uploades medical and police check along with 1221 form 3 of April, waiting for the final decision)))
I thought it would take less time.


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

Space_Monkey said:


> Guys, how 2 years is calculated for that visa? from graduating day to the first day of online visa application? since CO contacted me and uploaded additional documents and the day of last attachment was after 2 years?
> How does it work? thanks)
> 
> Btw, uploades medical and police check along with 1221 form 3 of April, waiting for the final decision)))
> I thought it would take less time.


The last day of your uni is given in the letter from your educational institute that you attached in ImmiAccount - including exact day not just month and year - so 01/02/2015 not Feb 2015. 2 years from that.


----------



## Space_Monkey (Mar 16, 2017)

yeah, I know that, but it counds form that day form the fisrt day off application, right? since I uploaded more documents to immi system after 2 years


----------



## Sami00 (Jul 31, 2016)

I'm guessing many of the people who applied for 476 may be planning to apply for PR at one time or the other. but now that there's a chance that most of the engineering professions maybe be blacklisted in SOL, what other options do we have?


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

Space_Monkey said:


> yeah, I know that, but it counds form that day form the fisrt day off application, right? since I uploaded more documents to immi system after 2 years


The day you paid your visa fee is the day your visa is lodged. After that it doesn't matter how long your visa processing takes.


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

Sami00 said:


> I'm guessing many of the people who applied for 476 may be planning to apply for PR at one time or the other. but now that there's a chance that most of the engineering professions maybe be blacklisted in SOL, what other options do we have?


Well they haven't been blacklisted. Scrapping of 457 is a good news for us engineers and overall for PR. 457 is giving us all intending immigrants bad name since companies are hiring every Tom, Dick and Harry whose skills are beyond acceptable while us PR who usually have to go through such rigorous process ends up not getting any job since 457 guys can do it for cheap.

It is also affecting average Australians too as beauty salon manager, cooks, fast food manager,hairdresser doesn't need overseas people to work while local Aus and PR are not getting any work. This 457 scrapping of visas will help PR a long way.


----------



## goravv (Apr 20, 2017)

samantha_2004 said:


> Actually I realized I was not eligible for VISA 476 after I submitted my application because my program is not included in Washington Accord. All the programs listed in Washington Accord in my university are bachelor programs, but mine is a PhD program.
> Just when I was thinking about canceling my application I got contacted by CO.


Hi samantha_2004, I am in the same situation as yours: All the programs listed in Washington Accord in my university are bachelor programs, but mine is a master's program.

I applied and they have already replied me asking my PCC. Have you got your 476 visa?


----------



## Space_Monkey (Mar 16, 2017)

goravv said:


> Hi samantha_2004, I am in the same situation as yours: All the programs listed in Washington Accord in my university are bachelor programs, but mine is a master's program.
> 
> I applied and they have already replied me asking my PCC. Have you got your 476 visa?



Guys, could you send a link with a list pf programs and unies in Washington Accord?


----------



## goravv (Apr 20, 2017)

Space_Monkey said:


> Guys, could you send a link with a list pf programs and unies in Washington Accord?


It is a huge list. What I did is googled Wash Accord and found the program that I went from there.


----------



## Sata93 (Feb 1, 2017)

Is there anybody who is waiting for more than 6 months here?


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

Sata93 said:


> Is there anybody who is waiting for more than 6 months here?


Mate that's ridiculous. Is everything with your application alright ? When was the last CO contact and what was asked and have you done everything by now ? I guess you have.


----------



## Sata93 (Feb 1, 2017)

Yeah I have provided them with anything they asked, last time was April 3rd with an autoletter I pasted above. One of my friends lodged 11-Sep and is still waiting!


----------



## Sata93 (Feb 1, 2017)

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...er-5-months-normal.html#/topics/974602?page=4
In this link we have people waiting for 7 or 14 months!


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

Sata93 said:


> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...er-5-months-normal.html#/topics/974602?page=4
> In this link we have people waiting for 7 or 14 months!


That's ridiculous. My friends who applied before 31 Oct, all got their grant in 18-25 days. Mine took the longest at 55 days. But your one seems taking ages. Hence, I always say try get direct grant.

In any case, now might be a good time to apply for PR if you plan to move to Aus rather than waiting for 476.


----------



## Sata93 (Feb 1, 2017)

Don't have enough points! :|


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

Sata93 said:


> Don't have enough points! :|


How is your English going ? Have you got the assessment ? What occupation code you got ?


----------



## Ankur1989 (Oct 17, 2016)

Hi guys,
Please tell me how to get the medical insurance or can we apply for the Medicare with the visa 476? 
Thanks


----------



## Space_Monkey (Mar 16, 2017)

Hi guys! Did anyone get grant on this week?

I applied in AUS(I am studying here),and yesterday they asked me to leave country since they cant grant visa while I am here. 
The issue I cant go for a long time out of Aus(I am studying very intensively)

does anyone know how fast they can grant me visa when I leave country? I am thinking to go to NZ for a couple days. Is that enough?


----------



## Jessinapril (Apr 10, 2017)

Space_Monkey said:


> Hi guys! Did anyone get grant on this week?
> 
> I applied in AUS(I am studying here),and yesterday they asked me to leave country since they cant grant visa while I am here.
> The issue I cant go for a long time out of Aus(I am studying very intensively)
> ...


 Hi I've heard from my boyfriend's agency that they used to have one customer got granted several days after leaving the country. But do you have NZ visa so you can go NZ? Btw, may I ask when did you submit the application?


----------



## Space_Monkey (Mar 16, 2017)

Jessinapril said:


> Hi I've heard from my boyfriend's agency that they used to have one customer got granted several days after leaving the country. But do you have NZ visa so you can go NZ? Btw, may I ask when did you submit the application?


Yes, I do.

I applied at the end of Dec. 
but I didnt do medical from the beginning, so obvioulsy, I had delay which I can avoid easily


----------



## Jessinapril (Apr 10, 2017)

Space_Monkey said:


> Jessinapril said:
> 
> 
> > Hi I've heard from my boyfriend's agency that they used to have one customer got granted several days after leaving the country. But do you have NZ visa so you can go NZ? Btw, may I ask when did you submit the application?
> ...


 good luck!


----------



## Winsat (Mar 24, 2017)

Hi Guys, 
My 476 visa was refused recently only because of IELTS results which is older than 3 years but now I did a new test and have a right one but is there any possibilities to apply again for 476 as a fresh application.


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

Winsat said:


> Hi Guys,
> My 476 visa was refused recently only because of IELTS results which is older than 3 years but now I did a new test and have a right one but is there any possibilities to apply again for 476 as a fresh application.


You can try, only thing you will lose will be AUD 360. 

I think you can but that's my opinion, cos I see no reason why not.



> *Who could get this visa*
> 
> You might be able to get a Skilled — Recognised Graduate visa (subclass 476) if:
> 
> ...


I don't see anywhere where it says if your visa is refused you won't be able to apply. But read the link again and find out.

Skilledâ€”Recognised Graduate visa (subclass 476)


----------



## abhivsfriends1289 (May 2, 2017)

any one pls help me, i had applied for 476 visa and its been refused. it sys that i had taken ielts test after lodging visa. so i need to reapply the visa. whether i vcan upload the same doc or any any additional document is needed?


----------



## jarsalan (May 2, 2017)

Hi everyone.
I have been waiting for a while for my 476 visa but still no news.
here are the important lodgement and communication dates with my CO:

Lodgement date: 31 Dec 2016
Medical done: 8 March 2017
Request for more Info from CO: 9 March
Documents submitted: 16 March

I haven't heard back since then. Is it likely that it's taking longer because of my country of origin (Iran)?


----------



## kula (May 8, 2017)

*Please advise me*

Hi, I'm gonna apply for 476 with not through any agent but my own. please somebody guide me because I want to get to know the fastest visa processing way.
I'm going to apply online. 

Firstly I have completed IELTS.
Secondly I completed the "my health declaration" and submited my medical history through the eMedical Client then got a Hap-ID and got an appointment for the Health Examination from my country Panel Physician (the date is 16th of may). 
Thirdly I filled the "476 online aplication" in "my Immi account" but I did not submit it. Sould I submit it now or after facing the Health Examination?
Sould I download then get a printout then fill and submit the scan coppy of the "80" application too? :wacko::wacko::wacko::wacko:
I really appreciate your help.
Thank you.


----------



## catchdwind (May 4, 2016)

It doesn't really matter when you submit, but I advise you submit now so as to enter the queue early enough as sometimes the queue may be too long that it takes months for a decision to be reached on your visa application.



kula said:


> Should I submit it now or after facing the Health Examination?


YES, you need to download, fill and submit form 80.

During my application, I filled form 80 electronically using Adobe FILL and SIGN function. I only had to print, sign and scan the declaration page which saved me any related cost.

Whatever means you choose to complete your form 80 doesn't really matter for as much as it's legible.



kula said:


> Should I download then get a printout then fill and submit the scan copy of the "80" application too?


Here's a summary of the process:

After getting the right IELTS SCORE (at least 6.0), you need to meet all the criteria summarised below, 
1. You're younger than 31yrs old as at the time of application
2. You're a recent (within the last 2yrs) ENGINEERING graduate.
3. Your degree was obtained from a recognised university (Australian, Washington Accord, Sydney Accord). If you graduated from UK or Australian University, you're likely to meet this criterion.

To ensure you receive a grant;

1. You need to submit an online application to be considered. This is only certain once you've paid the application fee.
2. You need to upload all required documents, viz
* scanned copies of; 
I. evidence of degree qualification (certificate and/or transcript)
II. Evidence of age (birth certificate or affidavit)
III. Valid Identification (Passport and/or Drivers Licence)
IV. Valid Travel document (Passport )
V. Recent passport photo (must meet the stated size or dimension 45H x 35W)
VI. Completed "FORM 80" (This is a duplicate of the online form you've already filled. So, you must save or print out a copy of your online application and use same to fill your form 80 to avoid contradictions.
VII. Medical Clearance (You can only be able to upload your polio vaccination certificate. Your completed medical statement will be uploaded directly to your file by àny of the assigned panel physicians you choose to use. You can only do your medical clearance at selected medical centres which are listed on the application website. You're, however, required to complete an online self-medical assessment)
VIII. Evidence of Good Character (Police Character Certificate from all countries you've lived in for at least 12 months in the past 10yrs. This too can only be gotten from selected Police offices in the country)
IX. Evidence of English Competency (IELTS, TOEFL, PTE)
X. Proof of Address (bank statement, utility bills, etc)

You don't have to upload all these at the point of submission of application. You have time to do this after you've submitted your application, but the earlier the better.

A case officer will be assigned to you possibly within 2 months from the date of submission of your application. Your case officer may contact you about the status of or decision on your visa application if you've provided all the required evidence. He may also contact you to request for additional documents or evidence if you're yet to submit them.

If you meet all the requirements and have provided all the proofs, you'll definitely be granted the Visa. It takes between 1 to 6 months to know the outcome of your application. No proof of fund is required for this visa. I hope I have been able to help. Others can enlighten you more in areas that I've not been detailed enough. 

Good luck.


----------



## kula (May 8, 2017)

Thank you very much for ur reply catchdwind,
Should I get a health insurance befor apply 476? 
The Australian Gov website says that "when you apply for your visa, you must either: produce a valid Medicare card or receipt of enrolment with Medicare, or provide evidence that you and anyone included in your application have arranged health insurance in Australia" (border.gov.au/Trav/Visa-1/476-#tab-content-1).


----------



## catchdwind (May 4, 2016)

Not necessary for this visa subclass but is something good to have one as one can't be too sure of health issues.

All you need is the health assessment which you've already booked with a panel physician. You're migrating to Australia temporarily pending when you get a PR visa.



kula said:


> Should I get a health insurance befor apply 476?


----------



## kula (May 8, 2017)

raafay said:


> What will be the best answer to this question?
> 
> 
> Why are you travelling to Australia?
> ...


because Australia has more opertunities than my country for Engineers (mining, refinery, dary etc)
:bolt:


----------



## kula (May 8, 2017)

deb2fast said:


> When did you apply?
> When did you submit documents
> When were you contacted?
> When did you respond to CO?


You didn't contact by CO right?
So did you upload the PC at same time visa lodging? but they mention in their website that, not to prepare PC till CO ask? please tell me is it ok upload PC before CO request it?


----------



## kula (May 8, 2017)

catchdwind said:


> Not necessary for this visa subclass but is something good to have one as one can't be too sure of health issues.
> 
> All you need is the health assessment which you've already booked with a panel physician. You're migrating to Australia temporarily pending when you get a PR visa.


What about you? Have you granted 476 visa without a health insurance? If that is not mandatory I won't get one because it is an aditional cost I think (for a healthy guy  ).


----------



## kula (May 8, 2017)

Winsat said:


> Hi Guys,
> My 476 visa was refused recently only because of IELTS results which is older than 3 years but now I did a new test and have a right one but is there any possibilities to apply again for 476 as a fresh application.


Yes, but you have to spent 360AUD again. Are u applying through an agent?


----------



## catchdwind (May 4, 2016)

My 476 visa was granted Mar 2016.



kula said:


> What about you? Have you granted 476 visa without a health insurance?


----------



## kula (May 8, 2017)

deb2fast said:


> Since I've got this grant, I can now confirm something I read somewhere sometime ago - The "Must Make First Entry date" is one year from the date you began to fill the application form online.
> I began filling my application on 14th December 2016 and my "Must Make First Entry date" is 14th December 2017.


I'm curious, what will be the "Must Make First Entry date" for lodging application through courier servises?


----------



## kula (May 8, 2017)

Hi friend,


KennyP said:


> Hang in there brother! :couch2:


According to your information,
01.03.2015 - DoE Australia thru Visa 476
08.10.2015 - PTE-A (L-82, R-77, S-77, W-87)
11.12.2015 - EA MSA CDR Letter - Positive
24.06.2016 - Relevant Skilled Employment Application
11.07.2016 - Relevant Skilled Employment - Negative
20.02.2017 - PTE-A (L-90, R-90, S-90, W-90)
21.02.2017 - EoI for Visa 189 (65) and Visa 190 (65+5)
06.03.2017 - NSW Sponsorship Invite for Nomination

were you not able to find a relevant job withing 18 month time period? did you have to leave australia after your 18month finished?


----------



## kula (May 8, 2017)

Hi, Please somebody help me,
I'm gonna applying 476 through online.. I use a scaner to scan documents like bith cetificates , acadamic transcript etc.. but it gives me 2 options to save those files. 
1) As a* pdf file* or 
2) as a *image (JPEG) file*. 
*which file format* should I use for upload in online applying process? :smash: :crazy:
thank you


----------



## XP88 (Jul 21, 2016)

hi,
i have applied for 476 visa on march 28 and i have submitted mine PCC and medicals on april 8 and still my visa is not granted.. and when i called to my consultancy people there were saying you application is still in process when i can expect my approval..?? and i have done bachelors in civil engineering in april 2015.. do i have lodged my application in intime?? it means with in 2 years ? and my cosultancy people are saying that rules are somewhat changed it may take some time for your approval..// can some one help in regarding this.. n how can i check my visa status apart by using immi account ?


----------



## sajboy (Mar 1, 2017)

bhanu6265 said:


> hi,
> i have applied for 476 visa on march 28 and i have submitted mine PCC and medicals on april 8 and still my visa is not granted.. and when i called to my consultancy people there were saying you application is still in process when i can expect my approval..?? and i have done bachelors in civil engineering in april 2015.. do i have lodged my application in intime?? it means with in 2 years ? and my cosultancy people are saying that rules are somewhat changed it may take some time for your approval..// can some one help in regarding this.. n how can i check my visa status apart by using immi account ?


There's no any other way to check application status rather than using immi account.The processing time for this visa is about 2 - 5 months.There are some people who still waiting for their grant who already exceeded these time limits and also there's some guys who got their grant quickly too.In your case ,you applied for the visa in march 2017 , and you used your opportunity before april itself.So all you have to do is to wait.Hope you will get your grant soon.

NB : There was some changes which happened in immigration policies.That also can be a reason for this kind of delays.


----------



## XP88 (Jul 21, 2016)

sajboy said:


> There's no any other way to check application status rather than using immi account.The processing time for this visa is about 2 - 5 months.There are some people who still waiting for their grant who already exceeded these time limits and also there's some guys who got their grant quickly too.In your case ,you applied for the visa in march 2017 , and you used your opportunity before april itself.So all you have to do is to wait.Hope you will get your grant soon.
> 
> NB : There was some changes which happened in immigration policies.That also can be a reason for this kind of delays.


hm.. thanks for the reply....as u said there are some changes were taken place in aus immigration.. may i know what are those changes ? does those changes effect my visa grant now?


----------



## sajboy (Mar 1, 2017)

bhanu6265 said:


> hm.. thanks for the reply....as u said there are some changes were taken place in aus immigration.. may i know what are those changes ? does those changes effect my visa grant now?


Nope bro..Nothing with 476 visa.They just demolished 457 visa and also some changes in PR occupation lists.You can google it.


----------



## XP88 (Jul 21, 2016)

Is there any approvals in last couple of weeks ??

Sent from my HTC Desire 626 dual sim using Tapatalk


----------



## sajboy (Mar 1, 2017)

bhanu6265 said:


> Is there any approvals in last couple of weeks ??
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire 626 dual sim using Tapatalk


Probably you will get your grant in this week itself !!


----------



## XP88 (Jul 21, 2016)

sajboy said:


> Probably you will get your grant in this week itself !!


How do u say ? N what about your visa brother do u got ?

Sent from my HTC Desire 626 dual sim using Tapatalk


----------



## sajboy (Mar 1, 2017)

bhanu6265 said:


> How do u say ? N what about your visa brother do u got ?
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire 626 dual sim using Tapatalk


I know one guy who applied on march middle got his grant two days before !! Just chill and wait for your grant bro


----------



## XP88 (Jul 21, 2016)

sajboy said:


> I know one guy who applied on march middle got his grant two days before !! Just chill and wait for your grant bro


Hm.... thanks brother.... if u don't mine May I know in which year he had got passed out his graduation?? 

Sent from my HTC Desire 626 dual sim using Tapatalk


----------



## sajboy (Mar 1, 2017)

bhanu6265 said:


> Hm.... thanks brother.... if u don't mine May I know in which year he had got passed out his graduation??
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire 626 dual sim using Tapatalk


Not sure about that Bro !!


----------



## kula (May 8, 2017)

1) As a pdf file or
2) as a image (JPEG) file
which file format should I use for upload in online applying process?[/quote said:


> When I was applying through online it gave me some introduction and according to that,
> You can attach files up to 5MB in size with the following extensions: bmp, dcm, doc, docx, dot, gif, jpg, pfd, png, ppt, pptx, rtf, txt, xls, xlsx.
> *Compressed files and encrypted pdf *files *cannot* be accepted
> Hop this will help some one.


----------



## Sami00 (Jul 31, 2016)

I have a question about the visa education criteria, so I was hoping if someone would clarify. It says that your certificate either has to accredited by the Washington Accord or has to be one of the universities mentioned in the list of the universities in the countries mentioned. So if someone gets the 476 grant and his institution is not in the list then his certificates should be accredited by the Washington Accord right?


----------



## catchdwind (May 4, 2016)

I don't seem to understand you; how can someone get the 476 visa grant when one's institution is not under one of the accord agreements? That's almost obviously impossible. You said it yourself that it's one of the criteria. So, you can't be granted the visa with a degree from an institution that isn't on the list.



Sami00 said:


> I have a question about the visa education criteria, so I was hoping if someone would clarify. *It says that your certificate either has to accredited by the Washington Accord or has to be one of the universities mentioned in the list of the universities in the countries mentioned*. So if someone gets the 476 grant and his institution is not in the list then his certificates should be accredited by the Washington Accord right?


----------



## XP88 (Jul 21, 2016)

Co contacted me today through mail and asked me to submit further details.... already I have submitted mine pcc medicals pte score.... what else is still pending from my side to submit ?

Sent from my HTC Desire 626 dual sim using Tapatalk


----------



## kula (May 8, 2017)

bhanu6265 said:


> Co contacted me today through mail and asked me to submit further details.... already I have submitted mine pcc medicals pte score.... what else is still pending from my side to submit ?
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire 626 dual sim using Tapatalk


did you submit the scan copy of your transcript? I think you better check ur check list.


----------



## Ankur1989 (Oct 17, 2016)

Have you checked attached file with the email? There would be mention what you have to submit. I think you should go through with the whole email again.


----------



## KennyP (Jul 20, 2016)

kula said:


> Hi friend,
> 
> According to your information,
> 01.03.2015 - DoE Australia thru Visa 476
> ...


Hello,

I did found one but Engineers Australia rejected my claim for 1 year work assessment because according to some sh**, they say my salary is lower than the market rate for industrial engineers in the country.

I am still on shore, currently on a student visa but I have already lodged my PR Visa 190, just waiting for a visa grant.

My journey is crazy.


----------



## kula (May 8, 2017)

KennyP said:


> Hello,
> 
> I did found one but Engineers Australia rejected my claim for 1 year work assessment because according to some sh**, they say my salary is lower than the market rate for industrial engineers in the country.
> 
> ...


Sad to here that.. that mean we not only find a just engineering job but should find an Engineering job with standard salary, for count it as a work experience. By the way can you tell me how did you get student visa? did you apply it as on shore before expired ur 476?


----------



## KennyP (Jul 20, 2016)

kula said:


> Sad to here that.. that mean we not only find a just engineering job but should find an Engineering job with standard salary, for count it as a work experience. By the way can you tell me how did you get student visa? did you apply it as on shore before expired ur 476?


Yes, engineering job that meets their standard if you want to have work experience assessment from EA.

Yeah, a month before my Visa 476 expired, I applied for student visa, just get a cheap one until PR requirements are sorted out.


----------



## chatmad (May 22, 2017)

Hi guys, I'm new to this group.. did any one contact or grant 476 visa this month.. Do u know any applicants whose applications are being processed by DIBP these days.. Just to get a time estimation..  thanks in advance..


----------



## chatmad (May 22, 2017)

Hi kula, What is ur University? Is it a Sri Lankan one..


----------



## kula (May 8, 2017)

KennyP said:


> Yeah, a month before my Visa 476 expired, I applied for student visa, just get a cheap one until PR requirements are sorted out.


what is the student visa subclass and what are the requirements for applyin student visa? should we register for a course before applying student visa?


----------



## XP88 (Jul 21, 2016)

Ankur1989 said:


> Have you checked attached file with the email? There would be mention what you have to submit. I think you should go through with the whole email again.


Yeah just updated my educational certificates every thing is fine


----------



## goravv (Apr 20, 2017)

My visa was granted a while ago but I will post about it so you guys can have a clue about the time frame:

Lodged 09/01/17
Asked for PCC from FBI on 17/03/17
Visa granted on 02/05/17


----------



## chatmad (May 22, 2017)

goravv said:


> My visa was granted a while ago but I will post about it so you guys can have a clue about the time frame:
> 
> Lodged 09/01/17
> Asked for PCC from FBI on 17/03/17
> Visa granted on 02/05/17


congrats brother!!!


----------



## Sami00 (Jul 31, 2016)

I recently applied for my MSA assessment under the Washington accord path and it got rejected because according to them my certificate does fall under it. But i also got the 476 which requires your certificate to be under the Washington accord or it should be from a list of universities from different countries. Now as my university is not from that list and it is accredited by ABET, I assumed that it was under the Washington accord and that is why I got the 476 grant. Can someone explain to me if I'm failing to understand something and if there is something I can do apart from writing the CDR?I was thinking of mailing them and asking them(Engineers Australia) the same question but got scared thinking what if it backfires and they cancel the476 grant! btw I did my bachelors in Civil Engineering from Abu Dhabi University from the United Arab Emirates


----------



## goravv (Apr 20, 2017)

Sami00 said:


> I recently applied for my MSA assessment under the Washington accord path and it got rejected because according to them my certificate does fall under it. But i also got the 476 which requires your certificate to be under the Washington accord or it should be from a list of universities from different countries. Now as my university is not from that list and it is accredited by ABET, I assumed that it was under the Washington accord and that is why I got the 476 grant. Can someone explain to me if I'm failing to understand something and if there is something I can do apart from writing the CDR?I was thinking of mailing them and asking them(Engineers Australia) the same question but got scared thinking what if it backfires and they cancel the476 grant! btw I did my bachelors in Civil Engineering from Abu Dhabi University from the United Arab Emirates


I doubt that EA will do anything with your visa... don't worry about it. If I were you I would definitely call them and ask them why you got rejected.


----------



## XP88 (Jul 21, 2016)

My visa is refused because my college don't have nba accreditation...... now I am doing my masters in civil engineering done with final exams.... May be I will get all my certificates within a month.... can I apply again to 476 visa with my masters certificates..../? The college which I have done masters has nba accreditation.. 

Sent from my HTC Desire 626 dual sim using Tapatalk


----------



## XP88 (Jul 21, 2016)

I have completed my bachelors in April 2015
Applied to this visa on 28 March 2017 ( in time before 2 years )
With my bachelors certificates....
Got refusal letter on 15 may 2017
Reason : my bachelors college don't have NBA accreditation
Now....
In the month of May 2017 I have completed my masters in civil engineering.... and I think in June I will get my masters certificates....
The college which I have completed masters has NBA accreditation....
Can I apply again with my masters certificates am I eligible..../? 
Pte score 60
Is there any restrictions that I'm not allowed to apply for the second time ?


Sent from my HTC Desire 626 dual sim using Tapatalk


----------



## catchdwind (May 4, 2016)

YES, you can for as much as you meet the requirements.
Since you'd completed an Engineering degree within the last 2yrs from a recognised university, then you're eligible to apply if you meet the English and Age requirements.

There is NO limitation whatsoever on the number of times you apply.
You're even allowed the right to contest the decision if you think you meet all the requirements. Usually, in such cases, you'd have to prove how you met the conditions for which your visa was refused. But this is not your case as obviously your degree wasn't from an accredited university. So, now that you've met the requirements, I see no worries here.



bhanu6265 said:


> In the month of May 2017 I have completed my masters in civil engineering.... and I think in June I will get my masters certificates....
> The college which I have completed masters has NBA accreditation....
> Can I apply again with my masters certificates am I eligible..../?
> Is there any restrictions that I'm not allowed to apply for the second time ?


----------



## kula (May 8, 2017)

I applied 476 online on 20th of may and didnt submit the 80 or 1221. Today my CO requested to fill up form 1399 but i'm only applying for 476 visa not citizenship and i have no idea why i was told to fill 1399 instead of 80 or 1221. I couldn't find attachment upload option for 1399 in my ImmiAccoint how do I upload it? please help me.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

kula said:


> I applied 476 online on 20th of may and didnt submit the 80 or 1221. Today my CO requested to fill up form 1399 but i'm only applying for 476 visa not citizenship and i have no idea why i was told to fill 1399 instead of 80 or 1221. I couldn't find attachment upload option for 1399 in my ImmiAccoint how do I upload it? please help me.


Just fill up the form and send it to him as an attachment with the reply email

This form is also used for processing visas and is not exclusively for citizenship application 

Cheers


----------



## kula (May 8, 2017)

newbienz said:


> Just fill up the form and send it to him as an attachment with the reply email
> 
> This form is also used for processing visas and is not exclusively for citizenship application
> 
> Cheers


Thanks a lot for advice


----------



## Taofiq01 (Jan 30, 2017)

Application date 21st of March. 

Contact from CO 15th of May asking for polio vaccination and police character check. 

Uploaded required docs on 5th of June. 

Got the visa on 6th of June.


----------



## usmanasif907 (Mar 12, 2017)

Any one have any idea what should we write in additional information the last section in form 80?
Or is it compulsory to fill up additional information at the end? Thanks..


----------



## Oscados (Jun 22, 2017)

usmanasif907 said:


> Any one have any idea what should we write in additional information the last section in form 80?
> Or is it compulsory to fill up additional information at the end? Thanks..


You can use it to write about anything. Some people use it to add the countries they visited because there is only space for 5 visits in the question 18 for international travel


----------



## Oscados (Jun 22, 2017)

Taofiq01 said:


> Application date 21st of March.
> 
> Contact from CO 15th of May asking for polio vaccination and police character check.
> 
> ...


Did you fill in form 1221 as well? Or did you only have to fill in form 80? 
What about your CV, did you have to attach it?


----------



## Oscados (Jun 22, 2017)

newbienz said:


> Just fill up the form and send it to him as an attachment with the reply email
> 
> This form is also used for processing visas and is not exclusively for citizenship application
> 
> Cheers


Do you know if form 1221 is a mandatory? I don't see it on the 476 checklist, but some people claim their CO asked for it. Is it only a few cases of married people and rarely for singles?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Oscados said:


> Do you know if form 1221 is a mandatory? I don't see it on the 476 checklist, but some people claim their CO asked for it. Is it only a few cases of married people and rarely for singles?


Most of the members here are uploading Form 80 and Form 1221 voluntarily 

It's recommended by DIBP also under optional documents to expedite processing 

Once you have filled Form 80 , filling Form 1221 is a breeze as it is just a shorter version of Form 80 and you just have to copy paste the answers from Form 80
So just upload both the forms and be done with it

Cheers


----------



## Oscados (Jun 22, 2017)

newbienz said:


> Most of the members here are uploading Form 80 and Form 1221 voluntarily
> 
> It's recommended by DIBP also under optional documents to expedite processing
> 
> ...


How do you answer question 34. Visitor visa, Business visa, migration visa or student visa.
476 doesn't seen to fit in any?


----------



## Oscados (Jun 22, 2017)

Any one got a grant this month?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Oscados said:


> How do you answer question 34. Visitor visa, Business visa, migration visa or student visa.
> 476 doesn't seen to fit in any?


I presume you are taking the visa to work in Australia 

If so you will come under the business visa category 
( This category is applicable for both business visitor and employees)

Cheers


----------



## huzzmfh (Mar 14, 2017)

Guys please help me in filling out form 80...as i was new to this forum...
What should i mention in question no.22 and no.24 in form 80....this comes under proposed travel.
Thanks in Advance...


----------



## Oscados (Jun 22, 2017)

huzzmfh said:


> Guys please help me in filling out form 80...as i was new to this forum...
> What should i mention in question no.22 and no.24 in form 80....this comes under proposed travel.
> Thanks in Advance...


I left the proposed entry date blank because it really depends on them and how soon they can issue the visa. Perhaps, it is also advised to never buy a ticket or arrange travel plans without having the visa in your possession. Moreover, the visa could take anywhere from 1 month to 4 months or even longer to be finalised.


----------



## huzzmfh (Mar 14, 2017)

*Thank you oscados*



Oscados said:


> I left the proposed entry date blank because it really depends on them and how soon they can issue the visa. Perhaps, it is also advised to never buy a ticket or arrange travel plans without having the visa in your possession. Moreover, the visa could take anywhere from 1 month to 4 months or even longer to be finalised.


Thank you oscados


----------



## huzzmfh (Mar 14, 2017)

How to fill ques no. 7 in form 80...as i already mentioned yes in ques no.6 
coming to form 1221 question no.34 there are four parts J,K,L,M...which is the correct one for 
476 visa.

Thanks in Advance...


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

huzzmfh said:


> How to fill ques no. 7 in form 80...as i already mentioned yes in ques no.6
> coming to form 1221 question no.34 there are four parts J,K,L,M...which is the correct one for
> 476 visa.
> 
> Thanks in Advance...


I presume you are not holding dual citizenship so say no in Q7

Form 1221 
Part K as I presume you will be working

Cheers


----------



## Oscados (Jun 22, 2017)

Anyone got any grants this month? I heard that June isn't a peak time for applications.


----------



## huzzmfh (Mar 14, 2017)

1) If i choose part K in form 1221 should i fill the employment details...and also i did not arranged any jobs out there in australia..i dont know any employer there.
2) form 1221 question no.42-what should i choose here and the reason is same as above--i did not find an employer.
3)form 1221 question no.25- what should i write in (your occupation) column, as i was unemployed


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

huzzmfh said:


> 1) If i choose part K in form 1221 should i fill the employment details...and also i did not arranged any jobs out there in australia..i dont know any employer there.
> 2) form 1221 question no.42-what should i choose here and the reason is same as above--i did not find an employer.
> 3)form 1221 question no.25- what should i write in (your occupation) column, as i was unemployed


You have to write TO BE ARRANGED in all the columns about future employment

In Q 25 Write unemployed and tell them how you spent your time

Cheers


----------



## huzzmfh (Mar 14, 2017)

newbienz said:


> You have to write TO BE ARRANGED in all the columns about future employment
> 
> In Q 25 Write unemployed and tell them how you spent your time
> 
> Cheers


Thanks mate


----------



## huzzmfh (Mar 14, 2017)

Form 1221 question no.17 what should I fill here..Thanks in Advance


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

huzzmfh said:


> Form 1221 question no.17 what should I fill here..Thanks in Advance


To Work

Cheers


----------



## lakshithalrc (Jun 29, 2017)

hello all
i'm new to here
I'm hoping to migrate Australia via 476 visa and I need your help 

Best regards
Lak****ha


----------



## sounddonor (May 1, 2013)

lak****halrc said:


> hello all
> i'm new to here
> I'm hoping to migrate Australia via 476 visa and I need your help
> 
> ...


What do you want to know ?


----------



## lakshithalrc (Jun 29, 2017)

sounddonor said:


> What do you want to know ?


I'm a very junior about all of the things. Very first I want to know, from 476 visa I won't find a job because many of employer's are asking PR. So that Should I complete the 65+ points in here or can I complete after migrate Australia.

Best regards
Lak****ha


----------



## sounddonor (May 1, 2013)

lak****halrc said:


> I'm a very junior about all of the things. Very first I want to know, from 476 visa I won't find a job because many of employer's are asking PR. So that Should I complete the 65+ points in here or can I complete after migrate Australia.
> 
> Best regards
> Lak****ha


What you are saying is true. However, if you get 476 visa you will have 1.5 years work visa and you can try your luck. So considering PR is a good option 

What is your occupation and current point break down?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

lak****halrc said:


> I'm a very junior about all of the things. Very first I want to know, from 476 visa I won't find a job because many of employer's are asking PR. So that Should I complete the 65+ points in here or can I complete after migrate Australia.
> 
> Best regards
> Lak****ha


Better to get your PR and then move to Australia as you have yourself realised that most employers are asking for PR for giving a job offer

So if you are serious and willing to spend about 10,000 AUD for PR ( For a family of 3) you should start the process

Cheers


----------



## lakshithalrc (Jun 29, 2017)

sounddonor said:


> What you are saying is true. However, if you get 476 visa you will have 1.5 years work visa and you can try your luck. So considering PR is a good option
> 
> What is your occupation and current point break down?


I just graduated and field is mechanical engineering. I'm hoping to do IELTS but I'm wondering can I reach 7 or more. My friend said PTE is easier than IELTS. What do you prefer?

Best Regards
Lak****ha


----------



## sounddonor (May 1, 2013)

newbienz said:


> Better to get your PR and then move to Australia as you have yourself realised that most employers are asking for PR for giving a job offer
> 
> So if you are serious and willing to spend about 10,000 AUD for PR ( For a family of 3) you should start the process
> 
> Cheers


Why 10,000 AUD for three?


----------



## sounddonor (May 1, 2013)

lak****halrc said:


> I just graduated and field is mechanical engineering. I'm hoping to do IELTS but I'm wondering can I reach 7 or more. My friend said PTE is easier than IELTS. What do you prefer?
> 
> Best Regards
> Lak****ha


Yes PTE is better in my opinion. We all did PTE, easier to score and no human interaction at all. IELTS is a scam for me


----------



## lakshithalrc (Jun 29, 2017)

newbienz said:


> Better to get your PR and then move to Australia as you have yourself realised that most employers are asking for PR for giving a job offer
> 
> So if you are serious and willing to spend about 10,000 AUD for PR ( For a family of 3) you should start the process
> 
> Cheers


I'm not really serious about PR. I'm hoping after 476 visa granted migrate to Australia and then apply to PR. I think that is the best way.


----------



## lakshithalrc (Jun 29, 2017)

sounddonor said:


> Yes PTE is better in my opinion. We all did PTE, easier to score and no human interaction at all. IELTS is a scam for me


Can I know where I can do PTE in Sri Lanka


----------



## sounddonor (May 1, 2013)

lak****halrc said:


> Can I know where I can do PTE in Sri Lanka


There are two places. ACBT having exams every day and there is an another place in dehiwala.

You can book exam online.


----------



## lakshithalrc (Jun 29, 2017)

sounddonor said:


> There are two places. ACBT having exams every day and there is an another place in dehiwala.
> 
> You can book exam online.


Thank you. I'll check those.


----------



## greychocobo (May 30, 2017)

hi there quick question! Any one applied this visa after submitted their 189 or 190 visa? reason being while waiting for visa approval i can start with my job hunt first. thanks!


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

greychocobo said:


> hi there quick question! Any one applied this visa after submitted their 189 or 190 visa? reason being while waiting for visa approval i can start with my job hunt first. thanks!


Why would anyone submit 476 after 189 or 190. You can only hold one visa at a time and the most current visa would cancel all other visas thus complicating the matter. Usually you go to Aus with 476 and then apply for 189 or 190. If you already have 189 or 190, 476 is redundant. Its like an Aussie applying for tourist visa in their own country.

I got my 476 grant in March and hopefully will apply for 189 in July-Aug. That usually is the way.


----------



## raafay (Feb 3, 2017)

I applied for my 476 Visa back in January, last document I uploaded was in March and I haven't heard anything from the immigration department at all. What can be the issue and what should I do? :/


----------



## Sami00 (Jul 31, 2016)

Guys I used this visa and today is my 1st day here and im still learning things about it. Can anyone tell me what's the work permit situation with this visa? Like do we get one or not and how do I proceed??


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

Sami00 said:


> Guys I used this visa and today is my 1st day here and im still learning things about it. Can anyone tell me what's the work permit situation with this visa? Like do we get one or not and how do I proceed??


Sorry your word is a little confusing. 1st day in expatforum or in Australia ?

If in Australia, you are welcome to pursue as much work as you want with no restrictions (except not sure about starting business conditions).


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

raafay said:


> I applied for my 476 Visa back in January, last document I uploaded was in March and I haven't heard anything from the immigration department at all. What can be the issue and what should I do? :/


July is usually a busy time with student visa, so you may need to wait. Plus getting CO contact slows down the process. Better to upload everything + Medical when lodging visa as it saves time.


----------



## Taofiq01 (Jan 30, 2017)

Oscados said:


> Taofiq01 said:
> 
> 
> > Application date 21st of March.
> ...


Sorry that my response took a while. 
I was not required to submit either from 80 or 1221 but I uploaded my CV voluntarily.


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

Taofiq01 said:


> Sorry that my response took a while.
> I was not required to submit either from 80 or 1221 but I uploaded my CV voluntarily.


Even though Taofiq01 wasn't asked about Form 80 or 1221, most people definitely requires Form 80 by default. If one doesn't want to risk getting CO contact and get their 476 grant delayed by 3-6 months, better submit Form 80 and if possible Form 1221 too.

Or else wait for CO to ask, and get you grant real late. Your decision.


----------



## Taofiq01 (Jan 30, 2017)

zaback21 said:


> Taofiq01 said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry that my response took a while.
> ...



Yeah, I totally agree with this assessment . I guess I got lucky.


----------



## instadesi (Aug 18, 2017)

hey, friends!
My list of documents to upload have two relationship(1. relative and 2.spouse) link to upload, but I am not accompanying any person with me.
So is something wrong filled by my agent from which I am getting these links?


----------



## osama56 (May 22, 2017)

hello,

any grants recently? i uploaded all document on 24th may after first CO contact. i havent heard back from them. it would be 3 months next week.


----------



## sharma1981 (Apr 30, 2017)

osama56 said:


> hello,
> 
> any grants recently? i uploaded all document on 24th may after first CO contact. i havent heard back from them. it would be 3 months next week.


In how much time after VISA lodge CO got in touch with you? And what did he request? Also, whats your ANZ code?


----------



## osama56 (May 22, 2017)

sharma1981 said:


> In how much time after VISA lodge CO got in touch with you? And what did he request? Also, whats your ANZ code?


he replied after one and a half month. requested health certificate, pcc, cv, form 1221 and polio certificate. I uploaded everything but still no reply. it is taking longer then expected. i was hoping i would be in australia in september.


----------



## sharma1981 (Apr 30, 2017)

osama56 said:


> he replied after one and a half month. requested health certificate, pcc, cv, form 1221 and polio certificate. I uploaded everything but still no reply. it is taking longer then expected. i was hoping i would be in australia in september.


Ideally people just upload all these upfront without CO contact. Had you done the same the story would have been bit different. Now either CO is happy with whatever you submitted OR he hasn't looked back at your submission till now.


----------



## osama56 (May 22, 2017)

sharma1981 said:


> Ideally people just upload all these upfront without CO contact. Had you done the same the story would have been bit different. Now either CO is happy with whatever you submitted OR he hasn't looked back at your submission till now.


i feel like they have not seen my application yet. otherwise i would have heard back if the documents are ok or do i need to submit smthing else.

Should i contact CO since it has been a long time now.


----------



## sharma1981 (Apr 30, 2017)

osama56 said:


> i feel like they have not seen my application yet. otherwise i would have heard back if the documents are ok or do i need to submit smthing else.
> 
> Should i contact CO since it has been a long time now.


You can drop a note. But long silence after first CO contact is complained by many people on the forum. No CO replies back saying "i am happy.thanks". So don't worry much about it.


----------



## usmanasif907 (Mar 12, 2017)

Application date 19th June . 

Contact from CO 5th July asking for Medical.

Uploaded required docs on 6th July.

Grant on 24th of July.


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

usmanasif907 said:


> Application date 19th June .
> 
> Contact from CO 5th July asking for Medical.
> 
> ...


Wow that's really quick You are very lucky. Some people been waiting for 4-5 months and no contact at all.


----------



## Mujtaba.Saleem (Aug 20, 2017)

Lodged 476 Visa Application : 17th August 2017.

This application has been received by the department and will be assessed.

Please ensure you have attached all required supporting documentation. Failure to do so may result in delays in processing. Please refer to the ‘Attach documents’ link on the left hand side of this page.

For information regarding application processing times, please refer to service standards. Please note requests for status updates within this period will not be responded to.
Confusion Regarding "FORM 956" and "FORM 956A". Anyone elaborate about these forms? Because i havent attached them yet as they appear in attach documents. Should I leave them ? what to do ? Any help would b appreciated.


----------



## paarth2802 (Mar 17, 2017)

I did masters of engineering from Australia. Am i eligible for subclass 476?


----------



## paarth2802 (Mar 17, 2017)

packiaraj said:


> Dear Zaback 21,
> Thanks for your comment ,
> 
> I cannot apply 485 visa because I didn't study 2 years PG at UTS. However I approached migrant agent who's confident to get 476 visa instead of 485 which requires 2 years of study. The agent advised me that 1.5 years PG engineering management should works because the immi website didn't specifically excluded this qualification . So i am going to take a chance .
> ...


Did you apply for 476 visa? 
I have also done PG from RMIT Melbourne and want to make sure if i am eligible for subclass 476.


----------



## flower17 (Aug 23, 2017)

Hello I am a recent UK MSc graduate and I am planning to apply for this visa using MSc qualification. My MSc and university seems to be accredited by WA but not my undergraduate which was an affiliated course. I would highly appreciate if anyone could tell me, Can I apply for this just wit my MSc or do the require my Bachelors too?


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

Mujtaba.Saleem said:


> Lodged 476 Visa Application : 17th August 2017.
> 
> This application has been received by the department and will be assessed.
> 
> ...


You don't need them neither proof of health insurance. Make sure your CV/Resume and Form 80 is there along with other documents.


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

flower17 said:


> Hello I am a recent UK MSc graduate and I am planning to apply for this visa using MSc qualification. My MSc and university seems to be accredited by WA but not my undergraduate which was an affiliated course. I would highly appreciate if anyone could tell me, Can I apply for this just wit my MSc or do the require my Bachelors too?


Your MSc is fine. Either Bachelor or Masters is required. Check out the Masters requirement to see if you qualify.


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

paarth2802 said:


> I did masters of engineering from Australia. Am i eligible for subclass 476?


Yes if it is accredited and Accord which it most likely is. But you will be asked to leave Australia before granting visa if you are in Australia while the decision is being made.


----------



## paarth2802 (Mar 17, 2017)

zaback21 said:


> Yes if it is accredited and Accord which it most likely is. But you will be asked to leave Australia before granting visa if you are in Australia while the decision is being made.


Hi, Thanks for replying.
I did PG from RMIT university. Although university is recognized but my masters degree is not in the accreditation list of Engineers Australia. Only Bachelor courses are under the list.
Course done from recognized university is enough to apply for 476 visa?? What you think about this?


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

paarth2802 said:


> Hi, Thanks for replying.
> I did PG from RMIT university. Although university is recognized but my masters degree is not in the accreditation list of Engineers Australia. Only Bachelor courses are under the list.
> Course done from recognized university is enough to apply for 476 visa?? What you think about this?


You can try. Only thing you will lose is AUD 360 + Medical cost.


----------



## Welshtone (Mar 16, 2017)

paarth2802 said:


> Hi, Thanks for replying.
> I did PG from RMIT university. Although university is recognized but my masters degree is not in the accreditation list of Engineers Australia. Only Bachelor courses are under the list.
> Course done from recognized university is enough to apply for 476 visa?? What you think about this?


Hi

Yes, not logical but the law states that you must have completed, in the last 2 years, a Degree or higher, in Engineering, from an Institution that conducts a course that is recognised under the Washington Accord - which RMIT does - so your actual qualification does not need to be recognised under the Washington Accord, as you say. Also, you cannot get this visa if you have previously been granted a 485 as a Primary applicant - so you are OK there too. 

so all good I reckon

Regards

Tony


----------



## paarth2802 (Mar 17, 2017)

Welshtone said:


> Hi
> 
> Yes, not logical but the law states that you must have completed, in the last 2 years, a Degree or higher, in Engineering, from an Institution that conducts a course that is recognised under the Washington Accord - which RMIT does - so your actual qualification does not need to be recognised under the Washington Accord, as you say. Also, you cannot get this visa if you have previously been granted a 485 as a Primary applicant - so you are OK there too.
> 
> ...


Hi

Thanks a lot for answering to my query.

I have applied for this visa (476). Hoping for positive response.

Regards

Paarth


----------



## flower17 (Aug 23, 2017)

zaback21 said:


> Your MSc is fine. Either Bachelor or Masters is required. Check out the Masters requirement to see if you qualify.


oh Thank you so much for your quick reply


----------



## flower17 (Aug 23, 2017)

*Queen Mary University WA accreditation ?*

I have MSc in Telecommunication and Wireless system management Degree from Queen Mary University of London. I want to find out if the Uni and my program is accredited under WA. When I asked how to look for this people said look in Washington Accord list.

When I went to WA list, it list down the countries which are in WA not the universities. I noticed that UK is mentioned in this WA list, and its accreditation is given my Engineering Council UK. 

Then I went to the Engineering Council UK website, and used the accredited course search to find my uni and the program.

Here My program is accredited by IET under CEng section with public note of *accredited further learning for CEng*

Can any one tell me does this mean my Uni and program is accredited by WA ? would be a great help if you can.


----------



## Mujtaba.Saleem (Aug 20, 2017)

zaback21 said:


> You don't need them neither proof of health insurance. Make sure your CV/Resume and Form 80 is there along with other documents.


Thanks Zaback21. And I have applied on 17th august , when am i going to hear from CO any expected date or week?


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

flower17 said:


> I have MSc in Telecommunication and Wireless system management Degree from Queen Mary University of London. I want to find out if the Uni and my program is accredited under WA. When I asked how to look for this people said look in Washington Accord list.
> 
> When I went to WA list, it list down the countries which are in WA not the universities. I noticed that UK is mentioned in this WA list, and its accreditation is given my Engineering Council UK.
> 
> ...


Queen Mary University of London is definitely accredited.

BEng is Sydney Accord and I got 476 on it.

MEng usually qualifies for Washington Accord. 

CEng is a higher qualification and you can be eligible for it by further learning which it says.


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

Mujtaba.Saleem said:


> Thanks Zaback21. And I have applied on 17th august , when am i going to hear from CO any expected date or week?


If you want to hear from CO, your case will get delayed and grant will take take longer. If you don't want to hear from CO, then complete medical if you can and upload all documents before CO opens your file. Your choice. I got it in less than 2 months and people applying before me got it in 4-5 months due to CO contact. You decide which one you like.


----------



## Mujtaba.Saleem (Aug 20, 2017)

zaback21 said:


> If you want to hear from CO, your case will get delayed and grant will take take longer. If you don't want to hear from CO, then complete medical if you can and upload all documents before CO opens your file. Your choice. I got it in less than 2 months and people applying before me got it in 4-5 months due to CO contact. You decide which one you like.


o great then. My medical reports will b given tomorrow. and police certificate on 31 august. I m gonna upload these two documents to complete all the required documents except Form956A n 956. Lets c what happens next?....by 31st august all the req. documents will be completed. After that i dont think so CO would find any objection or anything like that? what u say


----------



## Mujtaba.Saleem (Aug 20, 2017)

Mujtaba.Saleem said:


> o great then. My medical reports will b given tomorrow. and police certificate on 31 august. I m gonna upload these two documents to complete all the required documents except Form956A n 956. Lets c what happens next?....by 31st august all the req. documents will be completed. After that i dont think so CO would find any objection or anything like that? what u say


Offcourse i dont want my process to be delayed. I would like to go with option of less then 2 months for sure. thanks for the guidance.


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

Mujtaba.Saleem said:


> o great then. My medical reports will b given tomorrow. and police certificate on 31 august. I m gonna upload these two documents to complete all the required documents except Form956A n 956. Lets c what happens next?....by 31st august all the req. documents will be completed. After that i dont think so CO would find any objection or anything like that? what u say


You mean your medical reports will be send to DIBP by your emedical clinic tomorrow. Cos you can't get the report and attach them.


----------



## Samizdat (Aug 11, 2017)

Hi, 
Does anyone here knows that if we, as 476 holders, can apply for student visa onshore when the 476 visa is going to expire？


----------



## Welshtone (Mar 16, 2017)

Samizdat said:


> Hi,
> Does anyone here knows that if we, as 476 holders, can apply for student visa onshore when the 476 visa is going to expire？


Yes you can with "new" 500 student visa - the previous 57X visas required exceptional Circumstances if you applied for your 1st student visa inside Australia and you were from Risk Country other than 1

Regards

Tony


----------



## flower17 (Aug 23, 2017)

zaback21 said:


> Queen Mary University of London is definitely accredited.
> 
> BEng is Sydney Accord and I got 476 on it.
> 
> ...


Thank you very much for your reply.

Now They don't have the option of sydney accord i think. you are lucky.

Well this visa asks for Engineering graduates from a recognised institution, not that my program to be recognised by the WA ? So if queen marry is accredited by Engineering Council UK (ECUK is signatory to WA), then is it enough to apply for this? or My program should also be accredited by WA as well?


----------



## Samizdat (Aug 11, 2017)

Welshtone said:


> Yes you can with "new" 500 student visa - the previous 57X visas required exceptional Circumstances if you applied for your 1st student visa inside Australia and you were from Risk Country other than 1
> 
> Regards
> 
> Tony


Oh thats great. Thanks. 
BTW, the reason why I may need to apply for student visa is because I may need a little bit time for my 189 invitation. So when my 476 visa is going to expire and then I apply for the 500 student visa, while waiting for the student visa, I will have bridging visa. 
So my question is if I get the 189 invitation before the grant of 500 student visa, which I will then withdraw, will I get a new bridging visa and will this bridging visa give me full working right?


----------



## lakshithalrc (Jun 29, 2017)

hello

I have a problem in my name. My passport birth,certificate has same name and but the degree certificate missing a space in my last name. Can anyone of you say what can I do for it please.

Thanks


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

lak****halrc said:


> hello
> 
> I have a problem in my name. My passport birth,certificate has same name and but the degree certificate missing a space in my last name. Can anyone of you say what can I do for it please.
> 
> Thanks


I presume this to be the case

First name ABC
Last name DEF GHI as per passport etc
Last name DEFGHI As per degree certificate 

If so, it's not a major issue
Wherever you are asked in the application and forms, if you have ever been known by any other name give the combined last name there

Cheers


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

flower17 said:


> Thank you very much for your reply.
> 
> Now They don't have the option of sydney accord i think. you are lucky.
> 
> Well this visa asks for Engineering graduates from a recognised institution, not that my program to be recognised by the WA ? So if queen marry is accredited by Engineering Council UK (ECUK is signatory to WA), then is it enough to apply for this? or My program should also be accredited by WA as well?


I am not lucky. Thousands of BEng Engineers are in Australia on 476 visa. They are quite vague in their terms.

It's not the degree, but the institutions that is what needs to be Washington Accord I think.

Or to say it nicely, 476 is a visa for people from some privileged institutions and countries. It is just another Working Holiday Visa but for Engineers.


----------



## lakshithalrc (Jun 29, 2017)

newbienz said:


> I presume this to be the case
> 
> First name ABC
> Last name DEF GHI as per passport etc
> ...


Thank you very much for the reply. That's mean, don't I want to submit any certificate which tells above two names belongs to same person kind of thing. If so from whom do I want to take that kind of certify.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

lak****halrc said:


> Thank you very much for the reply. That's mean, don't I want to submit any certificate which tells above two names belongs to same person kind of thing. If so from whom do I want to take that kind of certify.


If you can get an affidavit confirming the same it will be helpful.
How and where it can be done, will depend upon your local country laws
Maybe you can approach a local lawyer and ask for his advice 

Cheers


----------



## lakshithalrc (Jun 29, 2017)

newbienz said:


> If you can get an affidavit confirming the same it will be helpful.
> How and where it can be done, will depend upon your local country laws
> Maybe you can approach a local lawyer and ask for his advice
> 
> Cheers


thank you


----------



## lakshithalrc (Jun 29, 2017)

newbienz said:


> I presume this to be the case
> 
> First name ABC
> Last name DEF GHI as per passport etc
> ...


I have another problem
Will the name problem cause to reject my PR?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

lak****halrc said:


> I have another problem
> Will the name problem cause to reject my PR?


if you are still apprehensive, then you should consult a MARA agent or immigration lawyer for professional advice

Cheers


----------



## lakshithalrc (Jun 29, 2017)

newbienz said:


> if you are still apprehensive, then you should consult a MARA agent or immigration lawyer for professional advice


I ask one of lawyer working as a Australian agent. She told It can cause to PR. But the thing is they probably don't like when the visa is applied by ourselves.


----------



## singularity (Aug 27, 2017)

Good day everyone. I'm looking for advice. I have my 476 visa granted earlier this year and I need to enter Australia before December. I plan to just use the said visa for a short visit just to prevent it from 'forfeiture'. My plan is to just literally enter Australia and stay for less than a week and then go back to my country. I plan to stay longer next year to use the remaining months.

What I want to know is, will they check my bank account balance when I enter their country?


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

singularity said:


> Good day everyone. I'm looking for advice. I have my 476 visa granted earlier this year and I need to enter Australia before December. I plan to just use the said visa for a short visit just to prevent it from 'forfeiture'. My plan is to just literally enter Australia and stay for less than a week and then go back to my country. I plan to stay longer next year to use the remaining months.
> 
> What I want to know is, will they check my bank account balance when I enter their country?


Why would bank account balance even come to the question, I can't even think of any reason.

To answer your question, no.

But you have to enter within 1.5 yrs so even if you validated your visa this December which means you will most likely have around 6 months after December before you have to enter and then not leave at all till you complete 1.5 years from December. 

You can leave then (after visa expiry date), but you won't be able to enter again if it is pass the visa expiry date on your grant letter even though you have visa left.


----------



## singularity (Aug 27, 2017)

Thanks for answering. Truly appreciate it.


----------



## paarth2802 (Mar 17, 2017)

Any grant this month??


----------



## flower17 (Aug 23, 2017)

zaback21 said:


> I am not lucky. Thousands of BEng Engineers are in Australia on 476 visa. They are quite vague in their terms.
> 
> It's not the degree, but the institutions that is what needs to be Washington Accord I think.
> 
> Or to say it nicely, 476 is a visa for people from some privileged institutions and countries. It is just another Working Holiday Visa but for Engineers.


Thank you ^_^ for your reply much appreciated


----------



## paarth2802 (Mar 17, 2017)

Hi

Anyone got grant this week?


----------



## armaanilove (Sep 15, 2017)

Hello All,

There is some discussion about the Degree being accredited under Washington Accord. My situation is similar, is that I have graduated with a BEng (Hons) in the last 2 years (2016 graduate) from University of Surrey (UK). But my course say " Further learning required" under Engineering Council database. Which means it comes under Sydney accord and not Washington accord. 

I have already applied for the visa , Now it looks like I will get rejected as I didn't see this further learning requirement which seems so bad . Any thoughts people? Help will be really appreciated.


----------



## bapudamunda (Aug 24, 2017)

I have got positive skill assessment for anzco 233915 - Environmental Engineer.
I passed by degree in Chemical Engineering from National Institute of Technology in 2011.
Am i eligible for applying subclass 476 visa for pursuing Professional Year in Engineering at Australia ? 
My age is less than 31 years.


----------



## Winsat (Mar 24, 2017)

Hi Guys, please advice!!!! 
I & Wife got Visa Granted by May 2017 and first entry date is on 14 th December 2017. but the problem is, my wife is pregnant now and she cannot make her entry on December. but I can do. is there anything I need to do before I make my entry?


----------



## mukhtar1214 (Oct 16, 2017)

*Form 1221*

Hello eveyone. I am applying for subclass 476. Need some help in form 1221.

*Q-20* Give details of any intended stopovers on your way to Australia
Places of intended stopovers.
_
Can someone please explain what they are asking ?_

*Q-34* Only complete the section(s) relevant to you
If you: 
have applied for a Visitor visa - Go to Part J
have applied for a Business visa - Go to Part K
have applied for a Migration visa - Go to Part L
are a student, academic, researcher or fellow - Go to Part M 
_Which one to select in these ?_

*Q-43* Give details of how you intend to use the knowledge/skills/research
obtained once you depart Australia
_
What to write in this question ?_
*
Many thanks in advance *


----------



## mukhtar1214 (Oct 16, 2017)

Did you fill Form 1221 ? Help required in some questions


----------



## snake8 (Jun 7, 2016)

mukhtar1214 said:


> Did you fill Form 1221 ? Help required in some questions


Hypothetically, you have been to Australia for 18 Months and got a job in your fiels during that time. Now it s time for you to go back to Pakistan (in case you don t get another visa).... how are you gonna use what you learned in aussie in Pakistan?

They wanna know if you have plans in case you don t get a pr... plans in Pakistan as an engineer or other career. given that now you have some western experience in engineering.

Hope that helps


----------



## snake8 (Jun 7, 2016)

Winsat said:


> Hi Guys, please advice!!!!
> I & Wife got Visa Granted by May 2017 and first entry date is on 14 th December 2017. but the problem is, my wife is pregnant now and she cannot make her entry on December. but I can do. is there anything I need to do before I make my entry?


Your visa has conditions that you have to comply with. read those conditions and make sure you re good to go. I haven t read your visa condition or your wife's but I am pretty sure that you can enter Australia without your wife without an issue. Your wife may also be able to enter when ever she pleases given that she complies with the last date of entry condition in her visa and any other conditions that is stated on her visa. if she gives birth outside aussie and decides to follow you than you must notify the visa office of the change of circumstance so that her visa can be updated.

Don't forget that your visa is a legal document with all the relevant information. as long as you comply with that information/conditions you should be fine.

FYI even if your wife is pregnant she can still enter Australia and give birth in Australia although I would recommend getting good insurance to cover the bill. Hospitals here are super expensive but with proper insurance it should be alright. This situation happens to expat all the time and I don t see an issue there. 

Welcome to Australia in December 


Hope that helps


----------



## snake8 (Jun 7, 2016)

jbkhunda said:


> I have got positive skill assessment for anzco 233915 - Environmental Engineer.
> I passed by degree in Chemical Engineering from National Institute of Technology in 2011.
> Am i eligible for applying subclass 476 visa for pursuing Professional Year in Engineering at Australia ?
> My age is less than 31 years.


Hello,

The requirements for 476 visa are clear, you cannot apply for this visa unless you have a recent engineering degree that was obtained in the last two years. If you graduated in 2011 than that s about 6 years. You should probably check weather you can apply for a pr under 189/190 visas.

please read the requirements for 476 visa below:

You might be able to get a Skilled — Recognised Graduate visa (subclass 476) if:
you are younger than 31 years of age
you have completed an eligible engineering qualification from a recognised institution in the past two years
you have not held a Skilled — Recognised Graduate visa (subclass 476) or a Temporary Graduate (subclass 485) before (unless you were a member of the family unit)
you can demonstrate your English language ability
you meet health and character requirements.


Cheers


----------



## mukhtar1214 (Oct 16, 2017)

*Thanks*



snake8 said:


> Hypothetically, you have been to Australia for 18 Months and got a job in your fiels during that time. Now it s time for you to go back to Pakistan (in case you don t get another visa).... how are you gonna use what you learned in aussie in Pakistan?
> 
> They wanna know if you have plans in case you don t get a pr... plans in Pakistan as an engineer or other career. given that now you have some western experience in engineering.
> 
> Hope that helps


Thank You So Much


----------



## mukhtar1214 (Oct 16, 2017)

*Status ??*

Anyone got the grant this month ? Please share your timeline as well.
Anyone contacted by CO recently ?
Make this thread active again guys.


----------



## mukhtar1214 (Oct 16, 2017)

osama56 said:


> hello,
> 
> any grants recently? i uploaded all document on 24th may after first CO contact. i havent heard back from them. it would be 3 months next week.


Brother any contact by CO ? What's the status ?


----------



## mukhtar1214 (Oct 16, 2017)

*Whats the status ?*



Mujtaba.Saleem said:


> Offcourse i dont want my process to be delayed. I would like to go with option of less then 2 months for sure. thanks for the guidance.


Mujtaba what's the status of your application now ?


----------



## tharindu110 (Oct 17, 2017)

Hi All,

I Just logged the application now. And Im little bit worried with somethings in attaching documents. 

Can someone please explain these following documents needed. 

1. Character, Evidence of
2. Character Assessment, Evidence of Intention to Obtain
3. Health, Evidence of
4. Health Insurance, Evidence of
5. Form 956 Advice by a migration agent/exempt person
6. Form 956A Appointment or withdrawal of an authorised recipient

I just logged the application by my self without any migration agent. so what is 5 about.
For character certificate what are the two of them they are asking.
What is the health insurance about do we have to get one from oz before going there..

Please help..


----------



## mukhtar1214 (Oct 16, 2017)

*Queries*



tharindu110 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I Just logged the application now. And Im little bit worried with somethings in attaching documents.
> 
> ...


You dont have to provide 2,4,5 and 6. 
1 is the police character certificate from each place where you have lived for more than 12 months in last 10 years
3 is the medical. If you aren't done with your medical get your HAP Id using your immi account and book an appointment with a panel physician to get it done. once you get your results (information sheet) upload that in 3.

Hope this helps
Best of Luck


----------



## mukhtar1214 (Oct 16, 2017)

mukhtar1214 said:


> You dont have to provide 2,4,5 and 6.
> 1 is the police character certificate from each place where you have lived for more than 12 months in last 10 years
> 3 is the medical. If you aren't done with your medical get your HAP Id using your immi account and book an appointment with a panel physician to get it done. once you get your results (information sheet) upload that in 3.
> 
> ...


Sorry brother there was a mistake in my previous reply.
The DIBP states that
"You should not use My Health Declarations if you:
have already lodged a visa application as this will slow down the processing of your visa application"

So now wait for your CO to be assigned and than he will ask you about the medical.
Sorry once again for the misinformation


----------



## osama56 (May 22, 2017)

mukhtar1214 said:


> Mujtaba what's the status of your application now ?


Still the same. No reply from CO or any update on the application


----------



## mukhtar1214 (Oct 16, 2017)

osama56 said:


> Still the same. No reply from CO or any update on the application


Have you heard from anyone else in your circle ?
Please share your complete timeline


----------



## mukhtar1214 (Oct 16, 2017)

osama56 said:


> Still the same. No reply from CO or any update on the application


And have you contacted your CO in this time ?


----------



## raafay (Feb 3, 2017)

Hey people, I am from Pakistan and I applied for the 476 visa in January this year and still haven't gotten any response. 

The status on my application is still "received".

Is there any timeline of how long does the process take? 
Any way to contact anyone to know the status?

Its been almost a year now..


----------



## mukhtar1214 (Oct 16, 2017)

raafay said:


> Hey people, I am from Pakistan and I applied for the 476 visa in January this year and still haven't gotten any response.
> 
> The status on my application is still "received".
> 
> ...


Extremely sorry for the late reply. 
You may find the relevant contact information using this link
Contact us

75 per cent of applications processed	90 per cent of applications processed
62 days 77 days
Last updated 16 October 2017 (for month ending 30 September 2017)


----------



## Shameel123 (Nov 7, 2017)

mukhtar1214 said:


> raafay said:
> 
> 
> > Hey people, I am from Pakistan and I applied for the 476 visa in January this year and still haven't gotten any response.
> ...


 bro u did apply in January but Pakistan Engineering Council got accredited with Washington Accord in June, 2017. U were not eligible to apply for 476 visa.


----------



## Shameel123 (Nov 7, 2017)

osama56 said:


> mukhtar1214 said:
> 
> 
> > Mujtaba what's the status of your application now ?
> ...


Had you arranged your health examinations prior to lodgement of visa?


----------



## Yomak (Sep 6, 2017)

Hello people
I lodged my application for this visa on Oct 8, 2017. However, I haven't been contacted by any CO yet, I've lodged a compete application i.e everything was uploaded beforehand. 
I am told that there is a shortage of officers and there might be some delays in processing time.

so guys, do you know anyone who has lodged his application in October and got contacted by CO?



_______________________
Skilled-Recognised Graduate Visa (Subclass 476)
Application lodged-8 October 2017
CO Contact - 
Visa grant -


----------



## Yomak (Sep 6, 2017)

raafay said:


> Hey people, I am from Pakistan and I applied for the 476 visa in January this year and still haven't gotten any response.
> 
> The status on my application is still "received".
> 
> ...


Well, this is completely strange, you case greatly exceeded the processing time limit, in all cases, they should have contacted you by now. The maximum processing time for this visa is 7 months, it is true that processing time varies due to individual circumstances, it can fluctuate but it can't be more than 7 months WITHOUT being contacted by a case officer, factors affecting your applications are
-whether you have lodged a complete application, including all necessary supporting documents
-how promptly you respond to any requests for additional information
-how long it takes to perform required checks on the supporting information provided
-how long it takes to receive additional information from external agencies, particularly in relation to -health, character, and national security requirements 

If I were you, I'd have contacted them by now. 
reach them here sa(dot)temporary(dot)graduate(at)immi(dot)gov(dot)au]
Hope everything goes well with you


----------



## Yomak (Sep 6, 2017)

Has anyone lodged his application for this visa on October get granted or at least get a case officer?


----------



## mukhtar1214 (Oct 16, 2017)

Yomak said:


> Has anyone lodged his application for this visa on October get granted or at least get a case officer?


i lodged on 16th oct.
all documents uploaded upfront still no CO contact
a friend of mine who lodged on 29th sept got direct grant yesterday


----------



## Yomak (Sep 6, 2017)

mukhtar1214 said:


> i lodged on 16th oct.
> all documents uploaded upfront still no CO contact
> a friend of mine who lodged on 29th sept got direct grant yesterday


Salam Mukhtar 
That is a good news. If things go as planned, we might get ours in two weeks  
I lodged mine on Oct 8. 

Thanks


----------



## mukhtar1214 (Oct 16, 2017)

Yomak said:


> Salam Mukhtar
> That is a good news. If things go as planned, we might get ours in two weeks
> I lodged mine on Oct 8.
> 
> Thanks


W.Salam
Hopefully brother. Keep praying


----------



## kot982 (Nov 22, 2017)

Hi all, I lodged my application a few days back (15th Nov). I am trying to provide as much stuff as possible upfront and so I have all the things like Police Certificates and such ready...
So I uploaded all those, but in the attachment section there are still documents that are "Recommended" for upload, these are things like "Evidence of Intention to Obtain Character Assessment" and "Evidence of Health" and Forms 80 and 956...

Some of these don't make sense, and others just simply do not apply to me. Should I be worried about these?

Also, I know it says how long the processing time are, but are there any people with recently approved visas that want to share their timeframes?

<3


----------



## Yomak (Sep 6, 2017)

kot982 said:


> Hi all, I lodged my application a few days back (15th Nov). I am trying to provide as much stuff as possible upfront and so I have all the things like Police Certificates and such ready...
> So I uploaded all those, but in the attachment section there are still documents that are "Recommended" for upload, these are things like "Evidence of Intention to Obtain Character Assessment" and "Evidence of Health" and Forms 80 and 956...
> 
> Some of these don't make sense, and others just simply do not apply to me. Should I be worried about these?
> ...


Hi 
I lodged a complete application on Oct 8 and received a direct grant on Nov 21 (yesterday) so it took them 44 days. I uploaded everything upfront.
I uploaded PCCs, medical(organised upfront and uploaded by eMedical clinic), form 80 and 1221, birth certificate, current passport biographical page, two recent passport sized photographs, completion letter and transcript, national identity number, IELTS and CV.


----------



## kot982 (Nov 22, 2017)

Thanks for replying. This kind of information really helps me to plan ahead.

Damn, looks like I forgot to fill out form 80... Think this is the sort of thing I can just fill out in a PDF editor?


----------



## Yomak (Sep 6, 2017)

Yes, you can fill it out in a PDF editor and sign it electronically..


----------



## waqasiqbal932 (Dec 3, 2017)

*Need Information*

i am fresh graduate and going to apply for sublass 476 Visa in few days need some information about health insurance that is it necessary to have health insurance at the time of applying for visa or not ? thanks in advacne


----------



## mukhtar1214 (Oct 16, 2017)

waqasiqbal932 said:


> i am fresh graduate and going to apply for sublass 476 Visa in few days need some information about health insurance that is it necessary to have health insurance at the time of applying for visa or not ? thanks in advacne



Brother they dont ask for it normally. so just apply. we can get it anytime if they ask.

Regards


----------



## tasi (Aug 27, 2017)

What is the current processing time (unofficial, not the processing time on the website) that people have gotten this 476 visa? 

I have also applied for my 189 om 9th of November and now i am going to apply for 476, will that be a problem? My degree is from swinburne in mepbourne and it is accredited.


----------



## waqasiqbal932 (Dec 3, 2017)

brother i have applied for visa today and in the list of "attached documents" there are the names of other family members who are not accompanying me on the journey so do i have to upload their documents also??
and also tell me have you got any responce from their side ?


----------



## conwayc (Dec 18, 2017)

waqasiqbal932 said:


> brother i have applied for visa today and in the list of "attached documents" there are the names of other family members who are not accompanying me on the journey so do i have to upload their documents also??
> and also tell me have you got any responce from their side ?


Hi. I have logged the visa application on 16/12/2017. I have the same concerns as you. I have written my family (parents and siblings) details in "Non-accompanying members of your family unit" instead of "Other family unit". Does it cause the problem above by any chance?


----------



## raafay (Feb 3, 2017)

*Help*

My application page shows processing time of 57 to 84 days, it was not showing before on the page is it something to be happy about? because I applied for my 476 Visa in January this year and my application status is still "received".


----------



## tasi (Aug 27, 2017)

raafay said:


> My application page shows processing time of 57 to 84 days, it was not showing before on the page is it something to be happy about? because I applied for my 476 Visa in January this year and my application status is still "received".


Hi, have you contacted dibp regarding this??


----------



## tasi (Aug 27, 2017)

raafay said:


> My application page shows processing time of 57 to 84 days, it was not showing before on the page is it something to be happy about? because I applied for my 476 Visa in January this year and my application status is still "received".



If your application has been lodged in january 2017, its passed the stipulated processing time and you should contact them. 
What was the processing time when you lodged the visa?


----------



## raafay (Feb 3, 2017)

tasi said:


> If your application has been lodged in january 2017, its passed the stipulated processing time and you should contact them.
> What was the processing time when you lodged the visa?


Can you please help me with it? How should i contact them i don't see any email link or anything. Where should i contact them?


----------



## tasi (Aug 27, 2017)

raafay said:


> tasi said:
> 
> 
> > If your application has been lodged in january 2017, its passed the stipulated processing time and you should contact them.
> ...


Either call them using skype right wjen they open or look for an email address, did the CO contact you? Have you uploaded all the documents?


----------



## raafay (Feb 3, 2017)

tasi said:


> Either call them using skype right wjen they open or look for an email address, did the CO contact you? Have you uploaded all the documents?


Can you tell me what's their Skype ? And yes I've uploaded all the documents along with medical exam but no one has contacted me neither my application is rejected.


----------



## yaseen.malick (Jul 13, 2016)

raafay said:


> My application page shows processing time of 57 to 84 days, it was not showing before on the page is it something to be happy about? because I applied for my 476 Visa in January this year and my application status is still "received".


Have you sent all your documention,it's kinda weird to have such a long processing time.


----------



## yaseen.malick (Jul 13, 2016)

Yomak said:


> Has anyone lodged his application for this visa on October get granted or at least get a case officer?


Hi ,I got my visa granted on the 9th of December ,it took me two months from the date of lodging ,i.e I logded the visa on 11 October


----------



## mukhtar1214 (Oct 16, 2017)

yaseen.malick said:


> Hi ,I got my visa granted on the 9th of December ,it took me two months from the date of lodging ,i.e I logded the visa on 11 October


Congratulations brother. Best of luck for your future.

You got a direct grant or after CO contact ?


----------



## melbinpm95 (Dec 27, 2017)

Hi all, my uncle paid made the payment for the visa using his bank card. Should I consider him as an 'Exempt Person' and fill 'Form 956 Advice by a migration agent/exempt person'..??

Thanks.


----------



## melbinpm95 (Dec 27, 2017)

*Hi*



yaseen.malick said:


> Hi ,I got my visa granted on the 9th of December ,it took me two months from the date of lodging ,i.e I logded the visa on 11 October


Hi, Can you please tell me what all documents you submitted?
T
hanks


----------



## alaa.kalaajieh (Dec 28, 2017)

Hello everyone,

Are the acceptable universities for visa 476 only those who are listed in Washington Accord ?


----------



## conwayc (Dec 18, 2017)

alaa.kalaajieh said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> Are the acceptable universities for visa 476 only those who are listed in Washington Accord ?


And also those listed in the " Other recognised institutions" from the official site for visa 476 (Recognised institutions) .

Sorry i can't post link because i haven't done 5 posts yet.


----------



## Suvari (Dec 26, 2017)

*Form 80*



Yomak said:


> Yes, you can fill it out in a PDF editor and sign it electronically..


Hi Yomak,

I can not sign Form 80 electronically. Please explain how to do that. Moreover, they said "Please use a pen" in the first page. Do you think it will be problem to fill it and sign electronically?

Thanks.


----------



## tasi (Aug 27, 2017)

Applying online with australian, washington accord qualifications-

Hi, has anyone applied online with australian qualifications? It seems the online application portal is incorrext!


----------



## bilip (Jan 12, 2018)

Applied: 28/10/17
CO: 12/12/17
Requested documents submitted: 30/12/17
Visa granted:12/01/18

Documents originally submitted; Passport, Birth cert, Academic Transcript and Letter of Completion from University.

Requested documents; Form 80 and Police Clearance Certificate.

As best as I can recall, at the end of October the stats were; 75% processed in 45 days and 90% in 75 days.


----------



## rorysanders (Jan 15, 2018)

Hi Guys!

I have been lucky enough to have been awarded a 476 and intend to travel to Australia in February/March. 

Does anyone know if it acceptable to arrive on a single, one way ticket? I know that most tourist visas require proof in the means of travel bookings justifying a return flight out of Australia. However I intend to spend the entire 18 month visa period in Australia and it is simply not possible to book a return ticket that far in advance.

Does anyone have any experience with this?

Any help would be appreciated!!


----------



## tasi (Aug 27, 2017)

rorysanders said:


> Hi Guys!
> 
> I have been lucky enough to have been awarded a 476 and intend to travel to Australia in February/March.
> 
> ...



Dont think you need a return ticket. The idea of this visa is to gain experience and possibly apply for a permanent skilled visa. 

When did you apply for your visa and when did to u get your grant?


----------



## Farooq.Rwp (Jan 18, 2018)

*subclass 476 awaiting*

Hi guys i have applied on 5th december but I havent been contacted by visa officer if anyone is from pakistan who has applied this visa please contact me <*SNIP*> *See "Inappropriate Content", here: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/ge...-please-read-before-posting.html#post13155218 kaju/moderator*


----------



## kot982 (Nov 22, 2017)

Hi all,

I know how comforting this sort of information can be, so here we go.

I lodged my application on 15th Nov 2017, received my visa grant on 16th Jan 2018. My application was a bit of a mess since my case is a little...weird.

Nevertheless. I attached all the Police Certificates (yes, multiple - my case is weird) and did my medical examination pre-emptively. There were no follow-ups. The status on immiaccount just switched from "Received" and I got grant through email.

Best of luck


----------



## tasi (Aug 27, 2017)

kot982 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I know how comforting this sort of information can be, so here we go.
> 
> ...


Hi, did you get any CO contact? Why was your cass a mess?


----------



## Farooq.Rwp (Jan 18, 2018)

Hi tasi when did you apply for this visa


----------



## tasi (Aug 27, 2017)

Farooq.Rwp said:


> Hi tasi when did you apply for this visa


6th of jan 2018, what about you


----------



## kot982 (Nov 22, 2017)

tasi said:


> Hi, did you get any CO contact? Why was your cass a mess?


mess - because i travelled a lot and lived all over the place over the last couple of years.

No CO contact. Straight grant


----------



## Farooq.Rwp (Jan 18, 2018)

I applied on 5th december I have submitted all of my documents but I havent gone through medical and now i am confused should i give my medical or not before visa officer contact


----------



## tasi (Aug 27, 2017)

Farooq.Rwp said:


> I applied on 5th december I have submitted all of my documents but I havent gone through medical and now i am confused should i give my medical or not before visa officer contact


Give it and hope you dont get a CO contact before they are finalized.


----------



## Winsat (Mar 24, 2017)

Can anyone help me to get Assessment for Skilled 189...
what documents Do I need?

note: I have done MSc civil engineering in UK which is accredited by washington accord but my Bachelor's degree not:::


----------



## sharma1981 (Apr 30, 2017)

Winsat said:


> Can anyone help me to get Assessment for Skilled 189...
> what documents Do I need?
> 
> note: I have done MSc civil engineering in UK which is accredited by washington accord but my Bachelor's degree not:::


https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/trav/visa-1/189-


----------



## Winsat (Mar 24, 2017)

snake8 said:


> Your visa has conditions that you have to comply with. read those conditions and make sure you re good to go. I haven t read your visa condition or your wife's but I am pretty sure that you can enter Australia without your wife without an issue. Your wife may also be able to enter when ever she pleases given that she complies with the last date of entry condition in her visa and any other conditions that is stated on her visa. if she gives birth outside aussie and decides to follow you than you must notify the visa office of the change of circumstance so that her visa can be updated.
> 
> Don't forget that your visa is a legal document with all the relevant information. as long as you comply with that information/conditions you should be fine.
> 
> ...


Thanks a lot for your information. Finally I arrived without my wife. she will follow me after 3 months


----------



## conwayc (Dec 18, 2017)

Hi guys, 

I have been gathering information regarding the waiting time for visa 476. You can post / check the timeline on here 

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1aXMskDMdmsoj60XGc9ZOGvejZZUGvZLbknzVq_AA9ms/edit#gid=1156124946

Let's help each other and get connected!


----------



## Farooq.Rwp (Jan 18, 2018)

wow great work conwayc, when did you gave your medical ?


----------



## conwayc (Dec 18, 2017)

Farooq.Rwp said:


> wow great work conwayc, when did you gave your medical ?


I have done the medical check on 2 Jan. Now waiting CO contact for the Police check (HK Police needs the request letter from CO for the CNCC )


----------



## exaptilc (Jan 25, 2018)

Date Lodged: 23 Sept 2017
CO: 13 Nov 2017
Req. Documents Submitted: 13 Nov 2017
Visa Granted: 24 Jan 2017

Original Documents Submitted: Passport, Social Security Card (Federal ID), Birth Certificate, Bachelors Degree (Civil), Form 80, Form 1221, CV (proof of employment), Criminal History Record (FBI)

Additional Documents Requested: State Criminal History/Background Check

I’m not sure why I was asked for the state background check (it wasn’t on the document checklist). It held up the review process on my visa pretty substantially.

At the 90 day mark, I started calling the 131 881 number once per week to speak to someone for an update... it was almost no help (and a waste of $5 in Skype credits per 45 min. phone call).


----------



## conwayc (Dec 18, 2017)

Thanks for your information!

That's more than 2 times of waiting days than other applicants lodged in the same period of time. It's ridiculous. Anyway, Congrats on the visa grant!  What's the plan for your next move, may i ask?




exaptilc said:


> Date Lodged: 23 Sept 2017
> CO: 13 Nov 2017
> Req. Documents Submitted: 13 Nov 2017
> Visa Granted: 24 Jan 2017
> ...


----------



## exaptilc (Jan 25, 2018)

conwayc said:


> Thanks for your information!
> 
> That's more than 2 times of waiting days than other applicants lodged in the same period of time. It's ridiculous. Anyway, Congrats on the visa grant!  What's the plan for your next move, may i ask?


I've already made plans to go to Europe, so I will book my flight to MEL as soon as I get back (in a month or so). My plan is to search for a full-time civil/structural job once I arrive.


----------



## Winsat (Mar 24, 2017)

Hi Guys, anyone plz help me. I'm on 476 visa in Australia. and my wife has been granted with me already but she given birth a baby so she's not with me right now. so how do I attach my baby or bring them here. how do I process it.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Winsat said:


> Hi Guys, anyone plz help me. I'm on 476 visa in Australia. and my wife has been granted with me already but she given birth a baby so she's not with me right now. so how do I attach my baby or bring them here. how do I process it.


https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/trav/visa-1/476-#tab-content-0

You can add the baby to your visa


Members of your family unit who are added after a visa has been granted must:
provide the documents listed in the Follow these steps tab
pay the full visa application charge.
Your family can also apply to join you in Australia after the visa is granted.

Yours is only a 18 month visa
How many months have you already spent ?
Is it worth the trouble ?



Cheers


----------



## snook (Jan 30, 2018)

I have obtained all the documents needed as stated in the visa requirements except for a Character certificate as I lived in Malaysia for 3 years as a student.In the years 2013-2016 I was studying at Monash University Malaysia. Therefore I requested for a Character certificate through Malaysian Embassy. However according to them it might take up to 2 months.

My problem is, can I apply for 476 visa without obtaining the Malaysian Character certificate.I have obtained a police certificate from Sri Lanka from 1990-2013 , 2016-2018.If I apply for visa with pending character certificate from Malaysia,what if the case officer ask me to submit it and still the Malaysian Embassy couldn't provide it on time?

My next doubt is that website states that 476 is only valid for the engineers who have not exceeded 2 years from their graduation. My transcripts shows 2 dates.One of them shows the date that I have completed my studies and the next my convocation date.

Therefore my next question is whether 2 years starts from my study completion date or the actual graduation (convocation) date.


----------



## conwayc (Dec 18, 2017)

exaptilc said:


> I've already made plans to go to Europe, so I will book my flight to MEL as soon as I get back (in a month or so). My plan is to search for a full-time civil/structural job once I arrive.


I am also have a similar plan as you. Will be looking for a civil engineering jobs in Melbourne. I will book the flight ticket once i have the visa granted, hopefully on Mar. Is it possible to leave a contact via pm?  (It seems that you need to post 3 more posts:eyebrows


----------



## snook (Jan 30, 2018)

Hi,

I'm going to apply for 476 visa beginning of next month.I'm going to apply for my spouse as a dependent.Do I need to submit 2 separate T80 forms for me and my spouse? What else do I need to submit apart from our marriage certificate? 

Thank you


----------



## Farooq.Rwp (Jan 18, 2018)

My health assessment is showing this status what does it mean"The required health examinations have been completed by the panel clinic to the department. This person's case will be processed or reffered to the department's migration medical services provider, Bupa Medical Visa Services, for further assesment.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Farooq.Rwp said:


> My health assessment is showing this status what does it mean"The required health examinations have been completed by the panel clinic to the department. This person's case will be processed or reffered to the department's migration medical services provider, Bupa Medical Visa Services, for further assesment.


The department has received your results but are still not sure if everything is in order

Wait for the next change in the status , which may give more clarity on if it is accepted, or referred to BUPA
Cheers


----------



## Addi8813 (Feb 3, 2018)

Hi everyone. 
I'm from pakistan and have applied for 476 visa under Washington Accord. Details are below:-
Visa lodged: 15/dec/2017
CO contact: 
Visa grant: 

Now I have 2 questions:
1- normally, after how much time CO makes contact? I have uploaded everything btw. 
2- is form 1221 compulsory? I havent seen any mention of form 1221 on immi account. Only 80 was mentioned. 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Addi8813 (Feb 3, 2018)

The department has received your results but are still not sure if everything is in order

Wait for the next change in the status , which may give more clarity on if it is accepted, or referred to BUPA
Cheers[/QUOTE]

Can you please answer my query?


----------



## Addi8813 (Feb 3, 2018)

newbienz said:


> The department has received your results but are still not sure if everything is in order
> 
> Wait for the next change in the status , which may give more clarity on if it is accepted, or referred to BUPA
> Cheers


Can you please answer my query?


----------



## Zulqarnain_bahadur (Jan 3, 2018)

Anyone who has received visa by submitting Form 80 and 1221 by filling it using a pdf editor and signing the last page by printing it and then scanning after signing?


----------



## Zulqarnain_bahadur (Jan 3, 2018)

Addi8813 said:


> Hi everyone.
> I'm from pakistan and have applied for 476 visa under Washington Accord. Details are below:-
> Visa lodged: 15/dec/2017
> CO contact:
> ...


How did you fill form 80?
Did you buy health insurance?
What other documents are required?
Is form 80 required after you make the payment?


----------



## Addi8813 (Feb 3, 2018)

Zulqarnain_bahadur said:


> How did you fill form 80?
> Did you buy health insurance?
> What other documents are required?
> Is form 80 required after you make the payment?


I printed the last page and scanned then uploaded it. 

No its optional.


----------



## Addi8813 (Feb 3, 2018)

Zulqarnain_bahadur said:


> How did you fill form 80?
> Did you buy health insurance?
> What other documents are required?
> Is form 80 required after you make the payment?


Other required documents are mentioned on immi application. 

Form 80 is compulsory.


----------



## Winsat (Mar 24, 2017)

newbienz said:


> https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/trav/visa-1/476-#tab-content-0
> 
> You can add the baby to your visa
> 
> ...


Thanks for your information. I have spent 2 months now. and I have an another question... please help. how do I lodge the application I cannot do online so if I want to Lodge manually then which forms I needed? the website have no sufficient information about including family members after a visa granted. Thank you.


----------



## Addi8813 (Feb 3, 2018)

newbienz said:


> The department has received your results but are still not sure if everything is in order
> 
> Wait for the next change in the status , which may give more clarity on if it is accepted, or referred to BUPA
> Cheers



Hi everyone. 
I'm from pakistan and have applied for 476 visa under Washington Accord. Details are below:-
Visa lodged: 15/dec/2017
CO contact: 
Visa grant: 

Now I have 2 questions:
1- normally, after how much time CO makes contact? I have uploaded everything btw. 
2- is form 1221 compulsory? I havent seen any mention of form 1221 on immi account. Only 80 was mentioned. 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Griffith (Feb 6, 2018)

Hi,

I have just applied for the 476 visa and I had a few questions =)

1) Do I have to buy health insurance even before getting the visa?

2) Do I need to provide the health/medical check-up and PCC even before I am contacted by a CO or can I wait to be contacted by CO before providing these?


----------



## Zulqarnain_bahadur (Jan 3, 2018)

Addi8813 said:


> Hi everyone.
> I'm from pakistan and have applied for 476 visa under Washington Accord. Details are below:-
> Visa lodged: 15/dec/2017
> CO contact:
> ...


Have you gone through medical examination? If yes then you might get a direct grant. My friend received his visa exactly 3 months later. He got a direct grant except that he had to appear for medical examinations the next day after he lodged the application.
And thank you for the info regarding form 80. Can you please tell me how you ticked the options on the form?


----------



## Zulqarnain_bahadur (Jan 3, 2018)

Griffith said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have just applied for the 476 visa and I had a few questions =)
> 
> ...


Its better to get the medical and pcc completed. It saves time.
The health insurance is optional. Its better that you get one.


----------



## engrsohaib813 (Feb 7, 2018)

How can i please lodge my application? I need some help please can anybody cantact on this whatsapp number. I will be very thankful to you
+<*SNIP*> *Inappropriate content - see http://www.expatforum.com/expats/ex...-please-read-before-posting.html#post13155594 kaju/moderator
*
its urgent please


----------



## engrsohaib813 (Feb 7, 2018)

Zulqrnain bahadur sahib i need your help please. I want some assistance for subclass 476
my whatsapp is +<*SNIP*> *Inappropriate content - see http://www.expatforum.com/expats/ex...-please-read-before-posting.html#post13155594 kaju/moderator
*


----------



## kot982 (Nov 22, 2017)

Damn, calm down. I won't add you on WhatsApp but can help you out since i am online for a an hour or so.
What's your issue?


----------



## engrsohaib813 (Feb 7, 2018)

dear i dont know how to start for subclass 476? i am done with my medical using immi account but dont know how to go ahead. thanks for your reply


----------



## kot982 (Nov 22, 2017)

engrsohaib813 said:


> dear i dont know how to start for subclass 476? i am done with my medical using immi account but dont know how to go ahead. thanks for your reply


Well, get your documents together and make an application.

Go to your immiacount and just start filling out the form. There is a fairly clear list of what documents are needed, it can be found on https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/trav/visa-1/476-

What's the urgency? The application will take around two months to process anyway. I cannot help you unless you state what your questions are.


----------



## engrsohaib813 (Feb 7, 2018)

dear i mean after opening immi account i follow the following steps

1- New Application
2- Skilled Migration
3- Options pop up and then i need to choose 476

these above steps are ok?
another question 
why are you travelling to australia on form 80. i dont understand it


----------



## kot982 (Nov 22, 2017)

Yes, that is what you want to do after all - apply for a 476 visa, right?

Form 80 is some sort of an additional background information form, fill it out carefully but don't think that it breaks the bank. I filled mine in a pdf editor and the printed-signed-scanned the last page. In my case something like half of the form was unfilled as it did not apply to me.

Do you have a UK passport?


----------



## engrsohaib813 (Feb 7, 2018)

dear i m just done with my medical 5 days ago. i have just created HAP ID. on my immi acount i have only this application (My health declaration) nothing else. tell me the next step to take. i m not sure what step to take?


----------



## kot982 (Nov 22, 2017)

Okay, so don't take it too hard but...you gotta be a little more...assertive? Judging by the fact that you have already done your medical and know of existence of form 80 you already know more than I knew when I submitted my application.

Here is what you gotta do (from memory).

1. Fill out the application form on immiaccount, do it all the way through and once you are sure that all is correct SUBMIT. This will get you a place in the applicant queue. All the supporting documentation is uploaded AFTER you SUBMIT the "main" application form.

1.1 There is one thing you may need to do first, before you submit the "main" form. You may have to take an IELTS (or other suitable exam, check homeaffairs website) and wait for the result - you need the result reference number to complete the "main" application form.

1.2 You will need to include your HAP number into the "main" form.

2. Once the "main" form is submitted you will have a special tab on the application page. That is where you upload the supporting documentation. There will be a list of stuff you need to upload, this depends on your responses in the "main" form. Decent quality colour scans are good enough. NOTE that your application is submitted the moment you submit the "main" form, HOWEVER you can keep uploading documents until your application reaches a Case Officer (CO). At that point if the CO is happy with what you provided they give you a grant, if not they contact you letting you know what extra information is necessary and then your application goes back into the overall pile, anecdotes go that this can cause delays of around a month.

2.1 List of things I uploaded (from memory):

- Main page of my passport
- Birth Certificate
- Degree certificate and Academic transcript
- IELTS certificate
- Passport-sized photograph
- Police Certificate
- A personal covering letter (this is not necessary at all, but I included one since I had a weird case)
- Proof of insurance (word on the street is that this is not necessary either, however I organised this beforehand too)
- Form 80

3. Wait for your straight grant or contact from a case officer (CO). My wait was almost exactly 2 calendar months: I submitted on 15th Nov 2017 and got a grant on 17th Jan 2018.

4. Profit

P.S. lemme know if you have any specific questions. I am going to bed since it is late here.

Best of luck,
<3


----------



## engrsohaib813 (Feb 7, 2018)

congratulation for your visa. i m just stuck here that i will start from new application, then options pop up and i will choose skilled migration then in the sub options i will go to 476 and so on? just i am stuck. i was doing it last night but i got stuck. 

thanks for your cooperation


----------



## kot982 (Nov 22, 2017)

engrsohaib813 said:


> congratulation for your visa. i m just stuck here that i will start from new application, then options pop up and i will choose skilled migration then in the sub options i will go to 476 and so on? just i am stuck. i was doing it last night but i got stuck.
> 
> thanks for your cooperation


Oh, you mean like the web-page is stuck? Yh the web portal is not a marvel of modern web design. I had no major issues on Safari.

Perhaps try accessing it through a different browser like Mozilla/Chrome/InternetExplorer


----------



## Addi8813 (Feb 3, 2018)

conwayc said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I have been gathering information regarding the waiting time for visa 476. You can post / check the timeline on here
> 
> ...


Can you please share which persons are making changes on google doc? Only there names are mentioned like some Arslan updates his status but no info about his profile. Any help would be appreciated. I have also submitted my visa on 15/DEC/2017.


----------



## saad1594 (Feb 15, 2018)

*i need a help regarding ielts*

i had ielts acedamic with 6.5 band,
i had paid the fees for subclass 476
what should i do now?


----------



## saad1594 (Feb 15, 2018)

i applied for subclass 476
i completed all the form on immiaccount and also paid the fee
but i did not notice that the requirement for ielts is general training and i have ielts academic with 6.5 band.
what should i do now?


----------



## Suvari (Dec 26, 2017)

saad1594 said:


> i applied for subclass 476
> i completed all the form on immiaccount and also paid the fee
> but i did not notice that the requirement for ielts is general training and i have ielts academic with 6.5 band.
> what should i do now?


No problem! IELTS Academic score is also acceptable. Don't worry.


----------



## Suvari (Dec 26, 2017)

Dear All,

I have a little bit complex question. CO contacted me for one issue regarding PCC. I replied to her email with required information and then click "Information provided" button in the system. Did I do that wrongly? I mean, is it a true way to provide required information? When I pushed this button, the status of my application changed to "Assessment in progress"...


----------



## Addi8813 (Feb 3, 2018)

Suvari said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I have a little bit complex question. CO contacted me for one issue regarding PCC. I replied to her email with required information and then click "Information provided" button in the system. Did I do that wrongly? I mean, is it a true way to provide required information? When I pushed this button, the status of my application changed to "Assessment in progress"...


Dear suvari,
I have applied on 15-dec-2017. My application status is still 'received'. I am unable to answer your query but can you please tell me when will your status changed from received to assessment in progress? After you provide info or when co made contact?


----------



## Suvari (Dec 26, 2017)

Addi8813 said:


> Dear suvari,
> I have applied on 15-dec-2017. My application status is still 'received'. I am unable to answer your query but can you please tell me when will your status changed from received to assessment in progress? After you provide info or when co made contact?


Dear Addi8813

Actually, I did it myself by pushing the button. When I push the button the status automatically changed from "information required" to "assessment in progress". CO contact was on 14th February.


----------



## waqasiqbal932 (Dec 3, 2017)

Addi8813 said:


> conwayc said:
> 
> 
> > Hi guys,
> ...


Dont worry brother you will also get a responce in couple of days two of my friends who applied on 18 Dec recieved direct grant on 13&14 feb


----------



## saad1594 (Feb 15, 2018)

my question is fromm all the peoples here who have applied for 476
i have ielts academic i also paid the fee
is it acceptable?
any one here who have ielts academic and applied for 476.


----------



## Farooq.Rwp (Jan 18, 2018)

yes its acceptable my friends got visa with IELTS academic


----------



## Addi8813 (Feb 3, 2018)

Suvari said:


> Dear Addi8813
> 
> Actually, I did it myself by pushing the button. When I push the button the status automatically changed from "information required" to "assessment in progress". CO contact was on 14th February.


Any update Suvari?


----------



## Suvari (Dec 26, 2017)

Addi8813 said:


> Any update Suvari?


I provided the information next day (on 15th February) and I am still waiting. I check the excel file and saw that the response time after information provided is 12 days. So, I expect my decision after 6 days. Let's wait and see 

For your case Bro (I guess you're a male) don't worry! If you upload all required documents straight, I expect that you will get direct grant, hopefully. Because, when you check the excel file, you can see that people from Pakistan usually get direct grant.

Please update me for any change)


----------



## raafay (Feb 3, 2017)

I have gotten my Visa Grant Letter today! Kindly tell me what is the next step? Is that the letter I will have to show when I enter Australia?


----------



## Addi8813 (Feb 3, 2018)

raafay said:


> I have gotten my Visa Grant Letter today! Kindly tell me what is the next step? Is that the letter I will have to show when I enter Australia?


Congratulation Raafay. Yes, that letter is your visa. You only have to show that letter. Can you tell me when did you apply for 476? Mean visa submission date.


----------



## raafay (Feb 3, 2017)

Addi8813 said:


> Congratulation Raafay. Yes, that letter is your visa. You only have to show that letter. Can you tell me when did you apply for 476? Mean visa submission date.


I had applied myself last year in January, but did not get any reply and my application status showed it was received! Then I contacted a consultant this January, and after appearing for medical once again, got my visa grant letter today. 

Also, do I have to show any other documents along with this visa? or just my passport and this letter are the requirement for travel?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Addi8813 (Feb 3, 2018)

raafay said:


> I had applied myself last year in January, but did not get any reply and my application status showed it was received! Then I contacted a consultant this January, and after appearing for medical once again, got my visa grant letter today.
> 
> Also, do I have to show any other documents along with this visa? or just my passport and this letter are the requirement for travel?
> 
> Thanks in advance!


I am waiting for grant. I have applied on 15-dec-2017. As far as I know, you only need passport and visa grant letter with polio certificate. Hope someone who have been there help you in this regard.


----------



## raafay (Feb 3, 2017)

Addi8813 said:


> I am waiting for grant. I have applied on 15-dec-2017. As far as I know, you only need passport and visa grant letter with polio certificate. Hope someone who have been there help you in this regard.


Thank you so much and good luck to you! You'll get some sort of response within 3-4 months.


----------



## mukhtar1214 (Oct 16, 2017)

raafay said:


> I had applied myself last year in January, but did not get any reply and my application status showed it was received! Then I contacted a consultant this January, and after appearing for medical once again, got my visa grant letter today.
> 
> Also, do I have to show any other documents along with this visa? or just my passport and this letter are the requirement for travel?
> 
> Thanks in advance!


Congratulations Raffay !
Can you please tell why the consultant asked you to go for medical again ? Any specific reason other than that medical is valid for 12 months only ? And I am wondering why didnt they ask for it themselves. These things makes me afraid


----------



## bensow (Feb 23, 2018)

Hey all! So glad I found this thread!

I'm about to lodge my 476 but I'm concerned with the location requirement whereby I have to be OUTSIDE AU for it to be granted. 

What if I'm still inside australia when a decision has been made? How long do I have to depart the country and for what duration at least? Can I just take a short week break in NZ?


----------



## Suvari (Dec 26, 2017)

Addi8813 said:


> Any update Suvari?


Dear Addi8813

I received my visa grant today, 23th February. I hope you will get your grant next week.

Good luck my friend!


----------



## mukhtar1214 (Oct 16, 2017)

*Visa Granted*

Guys Alhamdulillah I have been granted visa today


----------



## saad1594 (Feb 15, 2018)

Suvari said:


> Dear Addi8813
> 
> I received my visa grant today, 23th February. I hope you will get your grant next week.
> 
> Good luck my friend!


your ielts is general or academic?


----------



## Suvari (Dec 26, 2017)

saad1594 said:


> your ielts is general or academic?


Mine ielts is academic.


----------



## babak.mahjoub (Aug 10, 2017)

*476 Status*

Hi all,
I have lodged my 476 application in Aug 2017. 

The application status on the portal has been "Assessment in Progress" for the last 6 months. Today I checked the portal expecting to get a decision and suddenly found out that the status has been changed to "Furthur Assessment"
Is it something normal?
has anyone who has already got the visa encountered this?

thanks


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

babak.mahjoub said:


> Hi all,
> I have lodged my 476 application in Aug 2017.
> 
> The application status on the portal has been "Assessment in Progress" for the last 6 months. Today I checked the portal expecting to get a decision and suddenly found out that the status has been changed to "Furthur Assessment"
> ...


It is applicable across all pending visas
It’s just a terminology change

Nothing to be worried or excited about 

Cheers


----------



## babak.mahjoub (Aug 10, 2017)

newbienz said:


> It is applicable across all pending visas
> It’s just a terminology change
> 
> Nothing to be worried or excited about
> ...


Thanks.
Peace of mind


----------



## Kalim1213 (Mar 4, 2018)

mukhtar1214 said:


> Congratulations Raffay !
> Can you please tell why the consultant asked you to go for medical again ? Any specific reason other than that medical is valid for 12 months only ? And I am wondering why didnt they ask for it themselves. These things makes me afraid


Are you graduate of 2016 or 2017


----------



## Kalim1213 (Mar 4, 2018)

mukhtar1214 said:


> Guys Alhamdulillah I have been granted visa today


Are you a graduate of 2016 or 2017


----------



## Kalim1213 (Mar 4, 2018)

My degree is accredited under Washington Accord level II by PEC. I received my degree in 2016 but PEC became full signatory on June 2017. Am I eligible to apply for visa 476.


----------



## Addi8813 (Feb 3, 2018)

Kalim1213 said:


> My degree is accredited under Washington Accord level II by PEC. I received my degree in 2016 but PEC became full signatory on June 2017. Am I eligible to apply for visa 476.


If your university name, degree and intake is mentioned on accords.pec.edu.pk then you are eligible for this visa. Simple as that.


----------



## Kalim1213 (Mar 4, 2018)

Addi8813 said:


> If your university name, degree and intake is mentioned on accords.pec.edu.pk then you are eligible for this visa. Simple as that.



In migration skill assessment booklet This is written: 
Accords Accredited Qualifications
Please note:
Only qualifications based in a signatory country can be
recognised under the Accords.
Only qualifications completed in or after the year in
which the country gained full signatory status to the
Accord are accredited. 

Is it applicable for 476 visa or it is only applicable for migration purposes.


----------



## Addi8813 (Feb 3, 2018)

Kalim1213 said:


> In migration skill assessment booklet This is written:
> Accords Accredited Qualifications
> Please note:
> Only qualifications based in a signatory country can be
> ...


No only for migration purposes. Few of pakistani got 476 who graduated in 2016.


----------



## Rameezz (Mar 9, 2018)

Addi8813 said:


> No only for migration purposes. Few of pakistani got 476 who graduated in 2016.


Any body who have lodged 476 visa application in end of December 2017??


----------



## varman (Jul 19, 2017)

I graduated in 2016 April... May I apply for this Visa ?? by next month I will be completing my 2 years from graduation... is it okay if I apply by this month ??


----------



## hard_dunker (Mar 9, 2018)

Does the immigration department contact the University for verification of the degree under WA? I contacted the University whether they have received a verification call from the immigration office because It has been a while since I received a response from CO.


----------



## hard_dunker (Mar 9, 2018)

*Degree verification*

It has been a while since I received a response from my CO. 

I was wondering whether the Immigration Dept. contact the University for confirming that the applicant is under WA. I contacted my Uni but they told me they did not have yet received any confirmation request.

Is there any rule by which they contact the Uni because I cannot understand my delay in the process.

Or if someone knows how do they cross check the candidate's eligibility. kindly share.


----------



## Mohsen91 (Mar 17, 2018)

People who are granted the visa and went to Aus, how long does it take to find a job in Engineering field?


----------



## Rameezz (Mar 9, 2018)

It has been a while since I received a response from my CO.

I was wondering whether the Immigration Dept. contact the University for confirming that the applicant is under WA. I contacted my Uni but they told me they did not have yet received any confirmation request.

Is there any rule by which they contact the Uni because I cannot understand my delay in the process.

Or if someone knows how do they cross check the candidate's eligibility. kindly share.


----------



## varman (Jul 19, 2017)

While uploding the documents, do we have to upload the certified documents from a lawyer ?? or simply we can upload scanned copy of original ones ??


----------



## ahmadriaz2018 (Feb 25, 2018)

Rameezz said:


> It has been a while since I received a response from my CO.
> 
> I was wondering whether the Immigration Dept. contact the University for confirming that the applicant is under WA. I contacted my Uni but they told me they did not have yet received any confirmation request.
> 
> ...


hey rammez,
Can you please tell me your timeline ?and whats your university name and where is it located ???
i am also facing same problems....waiting for CO to contact again ....


----------



## ahmadriaz2018 (Feb 25, 2018)

it really depends upon your luck.........


----------



## ahmadriaz2018 (Feb 25, 2018)

hard_dunker said:


> It has been a while since I received a response from my CO.
> 
> I was wondering whether the Immigration Dept. contact the University for confirming that the applicant is under WA. I contacted my Uni but they told me they did not have yet received any confirmation request.
> 
> ...


it really depends,some times they contact the university and some times they just evaluate from the documents you provide..it is not necessary the contact your university ......


----------



## snook (Jan 30, 2018)

Anyone here got direct grant or CO contact with in 30 days? I'm just curious to know. 

Also I have seen an excel sheet in this forum mentioning the applied dates and granted dates.However I couldn't find it recently.Can someone send me the link to access that file.


----------



## conwayc (Dec 18, 2017)

Check my signature for the excel sheet. 

Cheers.


----------



## ahmadriaz2018 (Feb 25, 2018)

snook said:


> Anyone here got direct grant or CO contact with in 30 days? I'm just curious to know.
> 
> Also I have seen an excel sheet in this forum mentioning the applied dates and granted dates.However I couldn't find it recently.Can someone send me the link to access that file.[/QUOTE
> 
> ...


----------



## Rameezz (Mar 9, 2018)

Hello ahmadriaz2018,
Thanks for your reply. I have applied on 26th Dec 2017 and haven't received any response yet.
What you were asked by CO when he made his first contact with you?


----------



## ahmadriaz2018 (Feb 25, 2018)

conwayc said:


> Check my signature for the excel sheet.
> 
> Cheers.


hey conwayc,
nobody got visa after jan 2018 ....strange ......


----------



## ahmadriaz2018 (Feb 25, 2018)

Rameezz said:


> Hello ahmadriaz2018,
> Thanks for your reply. I have applied on 26th Dec 2017 and haven't received any response yet.
> What you were asked by CO when he made his first contact with you?


hey rameez ,
can you tell me your uni name ???and where it was located ????


----------



## mukhtar1214 (Oct 16, 2017)

ahmadriaz2018 said:


> hey conwayc,
> nobody got visa after jan 2018 ....strange ......


I got it brother. Couple of other guys got it too. InshaAllah everyone will get soon


----------



## Amgad95 (Mar 22, 2018)

Hello everyone, I have lodged my application for the skilled-recognized graduate visa 476 on 23 feb 2018. it is has been 28 days and my application status is still received and I haven't been contacted by CO. I have few questions :

1- On average how long does it take to be contacted by a CO ? I was told it is about 1-2 months

2- Will my application status change once a CO is allocated for my case ?

3- having provided all the required documents (including form 80, health examination and PCC), are there any other documents that I need to prepare ? (just in case so I will be ready )

thanks everyone and your help will be much appreciated.
have a good day!


----------



## bulletNOVA (Mar 22, 2018)

*Questions regarding 476 visa*

Hi guys, 

I have a few questions regarding the aforementioned subject and would appreciate any help from knowledgeable peoples in this thread. I have just graduated from RMIT University a few month ago and would like to know if 

1. I am still eligible to apply for graduate visa (476) given that I have recently apply for an income tax return before I came back to Malaysia?
2. The homeaffairs website state that graduate should obtain engineering degree in major principles. I am wondering is Aerospace Engineering included in this list. Not that I am not aware that Aerospace is a major disciple in engineering, I just don't want to presume anything.


----------



## Kiran46 (Mar 23, 2018)

*476 visa*

Hey people, I have lodged my visa application on 04 Sep 2017, after that I have been contacted by my case officer in January requesting for further document but Now since than my application status is Further assessment and I haven't received any response yet its been 6 months now. Can anyone please suggest me what is the problem I have sent them few emails after that but i haven't received any response till now.


----------



## ambq (Mar 23, 2018)

Amgad95 said:


> Hello everyone, I have lodged my application for the skilled-recognized graduate visa 476 on 23 feb 2018. it is has been 28 days and my application status is still received and I haven't been contacted by CO. I have few questions :
> 
> 1- On average how long does it take to be contacted by a CO ? I was told it is about 1-2 months


I would say 2 to 3 months, there are too many applicants...... the respond might take a little bit of time.

[/QUOTE]2- Will my application status change once a CO is allocated for my case ?[/QUOTE]

It will change and thats what you should expect your status to be 


Submitted Your application has been successfully submitted to the Department.

Received Your application has been received by the Department and will be assessed.

Initial assessment The application has gone through the initial checks. Please check correspondence for any additional information you may need to provide.

Further assessment The application is currently being assessed. The Department will contact you if further supporting documentation is required.
​
Finalised Your application has been decided. Refer to correspondence for details of the outcome.








[/QUOTE]3- having provided all the required documents (including form 80, health examination and PCC), are there any other documents that I need to prepare ? (just in case so I will be ready )[/QUOTE]


if you provided everything and there's no additional documents the department requires from you, you might be able to get a straight grand.


----------



## ambq (Mar 23, 2018)

bulletNOVA said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I have a few questions regarding the aforementioned subject and would appreciate any help from knowledgeable peoples in this thread. I have just graduated from RMIT University a few month ago and would like to know if
> 
> ...



Aerospace Engineering is one of the most needed engineering fields in Australia. I was reading couple of months ago that people with certain skills and have Aerospace degree may qualify for PR or different type of visa. you may go check online and find something suit your case. Good luck


----------



## Kiran46 (Mar 23, 2018)

Hey people, I have lodged my visa application on 04 Sep 2017, after that I have been contacted by my case officer in January requesting for further document but Now since than my application status is Further assessment and I haven't received any response yet its been 6 months now. Can anyone please suggest me what is the problem I have sent them few emails after that but i haven't received any response till now.


----------



## ambq (Mar 23, 2018)

bulletNOVA said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I have a few questions regarding the aforementioned subject and would appreciate any help from knowledgeable peoples in this thread. I have just graduated from RMIT University a few month ago and would like to know if
> 
> ...





Kiran46 said:


> Hey people, I have lodged my visa application on 04 Sep 2017, after that I have been contacted by my case officer in January requesting for further document but Now since than my application status is Further assessment and I haven't received any response yet its been 6 months now. Can anyone please suggest me what is the problem I have sent them few emails after that but i haven't received any response till now.




From what I have heard, " It is not advisable to contact the department, unless there is something really important, because it might delay their response to you." Please share your respond dates and all kind of requests they requested you....... I have been requested with additional documents twice and didn't hear back from them yet...... 

lodged: 6th Dec 2017
req. Additional info: 6th Feb 2018
submit info requested: 2nd March 2018 
req. Further info: 14th March 2018 
submit info: 14th March 2018 
Visa decision: --------


----------



## bulletNOVA (Mar 22, 2018)

ambq said:


> Aerospace Engineering is one of the most needed engineering fields in Australia. I was reading couple of months ago that people with certain skills and have Aerospace degree may qualify for PR or different type of visa. you may go check online and find something suit your case. Good luck


What about for the first one? Have you had any experience about getting an early tax return. I am not sure if I should worry too much about it, it is just that its stated in the website that one could apply for an early tax return if he will leave Australia permanently(I finished my study, but decided later that I want to go back to Aus). With that being said, can I still apply visa 476 after leaving Australia?


----------



## ambq (Mar 23, 2018)

bulletNOVA said:


> What about for the first one? Have you had any experience about getting an early tax return. I am not sure if I should worry too much about it, it is just that its stated in the website that one could apply for an early tax return if he will leave Australia permanently(I finished my study, but decided later that I want to go back to Aus). With that being said, can I still apply visa 476 after leaving Australia?


If the criteria applies to you for the visa 476, I think you should be fine........ about the tax return, I cant help you with that ....... I have never been to Australia before...... I would advise you to contact an immigration lawyer back in Australia to answer all of your inquiries ...... most of the people in here are focusing in this type of visa .... they might help you with anything related to the visa but not tax return... I doubt it..... Good luck


----------



## bulletNOVA (Mar 22, 2018)

ambq said:


> If the criteria applies to you for the visa 476, I think you should be fine........ about the tax return, I cant help you with that ....... I have never been to Australia before...... I would advise you to contact an immigration lawyer back in Australia to answer all of your inquiries ...... most of the people in here are focusing in this type of visa .... they might help you with anything related to the visa but not tax return... I doubt it..... Good luck


I see, thanks for the reply.


----------



## Kiran46 (Mar 23, 2018)

ambq said:


> From what I have heard, " It is not advisable to contact the department, unless there is something really important, because it might delay their response to you." Please share your respond dates and all kind of requests they requested you....... I have been requested with additional documents twice and didn't hear back from them yet......
> 
> lodged: 6th Dec 2017
> req. Additional info: 6th Feb 2018
> ...


Hi thnx for your reply.
Visa lodgement date : 04 sep 2017 and twice I have received email from them 1st on 19 dec and second on 17th jan asking for additional documents. after that I didnt get any updates on my visa so I sent them an email asking if they required any more further documentation to which they replied me on 27th Feb that no more documents are required. And its been almost 6 months now from the time I have lodged the application, and my status is stuk on further assessment, I am really worried and not sure what to do about it.


----------



## ahmadriaz2018 (Feb 25, 2018)

Amgad95 said:


> Hello everyone, I have lodged my application for the skilled-recognized graduate visa 476 on 23 feb 2018. it is has been 28 days and my application status is still received and I haven't been contacted by CO. I have few questions :
> 
> 1- On average how long does it take to be contacted by a CO ? I was told it is about 1-2 months
> 
> ...


HEY AMGAD95,
1.it almost take 50 to 60 days for CO to make contact.
2.Secondly ,you right,when status changes that means you have been allocated CO.
3.And plz also submitt form 1221 and CV as well..
regards 
ahmad riaz


----------



## Mr.WasheeWashee (Feb 8, 2018)

Hi guys!

I needed some help regarding the online application for 476. I have completed the form "Application for a Temporary Graduate or Skilled Regional visa", and when i press submit it asks me to make a payment and says that everything will be finalised when i pay and all the information will be sent to the Australian Government. Now my question is where and when do I upload/attach all my documents? What about health check up documents? Where do I upload them And speaking of health check up, when should i carry out the check up? I understand you need some sort of ID (HAP ID) to complete your health check up. When do I get that?

I understand I'm asking a lot of questions but it's because I'm really confused at the moment. I'm be extremely grateful if someone takes the time to read through this post and answer my queries.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Poudel123 (Mar 11, 2018)

Hy. You can generate a Hap Id on the Immi account on My Health Declarations page. But if you dont have medical document ready you can also submit the form and later on you will.be asked to provide .


----------



## mukhtar1214 (Oct 16, 2017)

Mr.WasheeWashee said:


> Hi guys!
> 
> I needed some help regarding the online application for 476. I have completed the form "Application for a Temporary Graduate or Skilled Regional visa", and when i press submit it asks me to make a payment and says that everything will be finalised when i pay and all the information will be sent to the Australian Government. Now my question is where and when do I upload/attach all my documents? What about health check up documents? Where do I upload them And speaking of health check up, when should i carry out the check up? I understand you need some sort of ID (HAP ID) to complete your health check up. When do I get that?
> 
> ...


Hi brother,

First you have to make payment than you will be able to upload the documents. For medical use "My health declarations" (Google it) to get your HAP ID using your immiaccount and medical done. Upload your medical result upfront to avoid any delays in the processing. 

Hope this helps.


----------



## ahmadriaz2018 (Feb 25, 2018)

mukhtar1214 said:


> Hi brother,
> 
> First you have to make payment than you will be able to upload the documents. For medical use "My health declarations" (Google it) to get your HAP ID using your immiaccount and medical done. Upload your medical result upfront to avoid any delays in the processing.
> 
> Hope this helps.


hey muhktar,
i have applied 476 visa.and its been 74 days now.i have provided additional documents requested.
My question is that i have been calling my university in uk .still they haven't contacted them ????when will they verify ,so that they can grant me visa.is thats reason it is taking time ????


----------



## Mr.WasheeWashee (Feb 8, 2018)

mukhtar1214 said:


> Hi brother,
> 
> First you have to make payment than you will be able to upload the documents. For medical use "My health declarations" (Google it) to get your HAP ID using your immiaccount and medical done. Upload your medical result upfront to avoid any delays in the processing.
> 
> Hope this helps.


Thank you so much for your help! One more thing, do i have to include my HAP ID in my main form anywhere?


----------



## bulletNOVA (Mar 22, 2018)

Hi guys, 

I am just wondering if there is anyone in this thread has actually had their visa rejected. If so, why?


----------



## ahmadriaz2018 (Feb 25, 2018)

hi bullet nova ,
As long as you do not submit a false information or document ,you are good to go.i have heard some cases ,which was rejected due to many reasons such as
1.Applied before the degree was awarded 
2.applied after two years of degree
3.degree does not fall under this visa scheme 
4.Uni was not under accord


----------



## ahmadriaz2018 (Feb 25, 2018)

HI forum ,
Anyone awarded visa recently ?????


----------



## aarthisr (Apr 1, 2018)

hi, i have applied for dis visa on nov 16th from uk and i have left uk after my course and went back to my home country india on jan 26th. the co contacted me and i provided additional docs as well and also updated my address and phone number. i haven't recieved the visa yet... will the change in country affect the visa processing time???


----------



## ahmadriaz2018 (Feb 25, 2018)

aarthisr said:


> hi, i have applied for dis visa on nov 16th from uk and i have left uk after my course and went back to my home country india on jan 26th. the co contacted me and i provided additional docs as well and also updated my address and phone number. i haven't recieved the visa yet... will the change in country affect the visa processing time???


hi aarstic,
yes,changing the home address have delayed your visa process.
Can you please tell me the Uni name and course ???
Secondly what additional documents have you provided ???
and the last ,have the CO contacted your university for degree verification ???
thanks


----------



## aarthisr (Apr 1, 2018)

i have done my course from university of Hertfordshire. i provided 1221, pcc and cv wen the co requested for docs


----------



## aarthisr (Apr 1, 2018)

how can i find whether co contacted the university regarding dat???


----------



## aarthisr (Apr 1, 2018)

i have done my msc in aerospace engineering from university of Hertfordshire. i provided 1221, pcc and cv wen the co requested for docs. how can i find whether the co contacted the university??


----------



## aarthisr (Apr 1, 2018)

ahmadriaz2018 said:


> aarthisr said:
> 
> 
> > hi, i have applied for dis visa on nov 16th from uk and i have left uk after my course and went back to my home country india on jan 26th. the co contacted me and i provided additional docs as well and also updated my address and phone number. i haven't recieved the visa yet... will the change in country affect the visa processing time???
> ...


how can i get the case officer mail id??


----------



## jcmm29 (Mar 27, 2018)

Hi! Can you please post a reply once you are contacted by a CO? I lodged my application last Feb 28, and still waiting for a status change. Thanks!


----------



## jcmm29 (Mar 27, 2018)

Amgad95 said:


> Hello everyone, I have lodged my application for the skilled-recognized graduate visa 476 on 23 feb 2018. it is has been 28 days and my application status is still received and I haven't been contacted by CO. I have few questions :
> 
> 1- On average how long does it take to be contacted by a CO ? I was told it is about 1-2 months
> 
> ...


Hi! Can you please post a reply once you are contacted by a CO? I lodged my application last Feb 28, and still waiting for a status change. Thanks!


----------



## ahmadriaz2018 (Feb 25, 2018)

aarthisr said:


> how can i find whether co contacted the university regarding dat???


hi aarsthisr,
Contact your head of department or course administrator through phone and check if the CO have call for verification........


----------



## ahmadriaz2018 (Feb 25, 2018)

aarthisr said:


> how can i get the case officer mail id??


hi aarsthisr,
i really dont have a idea how to get CO email address.Some CO email there applicants through pirate email.so it really depend upon ur CO....


----------



## ahmadriaz2018 (Feb 25, 2018)

jcmm29 said:


> Hi! Can you please post a reply once you are contacted by a CO? I lodged my application last Feb 28, and still waiting for a status change. Thanks!


hi jcmm29,
once you contacted by CO ,he will ask for additional documents .please try to upload all the documents needed. Dont wait for CO to ask for medical ,pcc, form80, form1221, cv .Upload in advance.check your university ,if CO have contacted for degree verfication....


----------



## bulletNOVA (Mar 22, 2018)

ahmadriaz2018 said:


> hi bullet nova ,
> As long as you do not submit a false information or document ,you are good to go.i have heard some cases ,which was rejected due to many reasons such as
> 1.Applied before the degree was awarded
> 2.applied after two years of degree
> ...


Ah I see, thanks a lot!


----------



## ahmadriaz2018 (Feb 25, 2018)

bulletNOVA said:


> Ah I see, thanks a lot!


hi nova,
can you please share your timeline ????
and have your CO contacted university for verification ???


----------



## aarthisr (Apr 1, 2018)

my processing time is shown 84 to 4 months. 4 months are already over as i applied visa on 16th nov 2017. wen will the new processing time be updated??? is dre anyone else facing dis problem??


----------



## Kiran46 (Mar 23, 2018)

aarthisr said:


> my processing time is shown 84 to 4 months. 4 months are already over as i applied visa on 16th nov 2017. wen will the new processing time be updated??? is dre anyone else facing dis problem??


Hi 
Am also facing the same problem I lodged my Visa application on 4th Sep 2017 and my processing time is showing 84 months to 4 months with status of further assessment. I am really worried if that is normal or If there is something wrong with my application.


----------



## ahmadriaz2018 (Feb 25, 2018)

hey guys
Got my grant today.My time line is 
Applied on 11 jan.
CO contacted for additional documents on 6th march.
got Visa on 4th april.
thanks to all of you......


----------



## aarthisr (Apr 1, 2018)

Kiran46 said:


> aarthisr said:
> 
> 
> > my processing time is shown 84 to 4 months. 4 months are already over as i applied visa on 16th nov 2017. wen will the new processing time be updated??? is dre anyone else facing dis problem??
> ...


i have contacted the co if any additional docs required and how long will visa take and i got the reply saying everything is fine. and also that security check is being done by 3rd party so they can't say how long will it take.


----------



## Kiran46 (Mar 23, 2018)

aarthisr said:


> i have contacted the co if any additional docs required and how long will visa take and i got the reply saying everything is fine. and also that security check is being done by 3rd party so they can't say how long will it take.


Hi Thank you for your reply. when did you contacted your Co? do you think I should also drop a email too because I haven't received any update yet.


----------



## aarthisr (Apr 1, 2018)

ahmadriaz2018 said:


> aarthisr said:
> 
> 
> > how can i find whether co contacted the university regarding dat???
> ...


nope... dey havent called my university for degree verification


----------



## ahmadriaz2018 (Feb 25, 2018)

aarthisr said:


> nope... dey havent called my university for degree verification


dnt worry ....you will be getting your Grant soon ....


----------



## ahmadriaz2018 (Feb 25, 2018)

Kiran46 said:


> Hi Thank you for your reply. when did you contacted your Co? do you think I should also drop a email too because I haven't received any update yet.


i think it will only delay your process..its better you wait for CO.........


----------



## bulletNOVA (Mar 22, 2018)

ahmadriaz2018 said:


> hi nova,
> can you please share your timeline ????
> and have your CO contacted university for verification ???


Hi, 
I havent applied the visa yet. I was thinking of getting a permanent job and have some experience first before going to Australia


----------



## ahmadriaz2018 (Feb 25, 2018)

hi guys,
i already got my grant .one of friend is going to apply for 476 visa .he has done academic ielts.
but the ielts result is more than 2 years old .i have read in website that you can apply if the ielts result is under 3 years .... anybody has any info regarding this issue ???


----------



## Mr.WasheeWashee (Feb 8, 2018)

Hi guys!

Is it necessary to get the photo certified and then scan both the front and back sides?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Rameezz (Mar 9, 2018)

hey guys
I have got direct Grant.My time line is
Applied on 26 Dec 2017
got Visa on 28 March 2018
thanks to all of you......


----------



## saidnun (Oct 18, 2017)

Rameezz said:


> hey guys
> I have got direct Grant.My time line is
> Applied on 26 Dec 2017
> got Visa on 28 March 2018
> thanks to all of you......[congrats bro. whish us luck too]


----------



## ahmadriaz2018 (Feb 25, 2018)

Rameezz said:


> hey guys
> I have got direct Grant.My time line is
> Applied on 26 Dec 2017
> got Visa on 28 March 2018
> thanks to all of you......


good luck for your future Rameez ......


----------



## ahmadriaz2018 (Feb 25, 2018)

Rameezz said:


> hey guys
> I have got direct Grant.My time line is
> Applied on 26 Dec 2017
> got Visa on 28 March 2018
> thanks to all of you......


where you completed your degree from ????


----------



## saidnun (Oct 18, 2017)

hello guys. is there sny body who applied for VF 476 in early january. 
i aplied on 13th jan
asked extra info on 7th march and i added the docs on 8th march and up to now my status is furthef assesment.
what worries me is that i did not send any direct emails, i just upload the docs and ckick update. any suggestions guys?


----------



## ahmadriaz2018 (Feb 25, 2018)

saidnun said:


> hello guys. is there sny body who applied for VF 476 in early january.
> i aplied on 13th jan
> asked extra info on 7th march and i added the docs on 8th march and up to now my status is furthef assesment.
> what worries me is that i did not send any direct emails, i just upload the docs and ckick update. any suggestions guys?


hi saidnun,
I applied on 11 January and got grant on 4th april. The best way the to upload documents in your immi account and click the button at the bottom of the page (i have provided all the documents requested by CO) .and i think it will be enough....secondly call your University and check if the CO has verified your degree .call your head of department or relevant person because if they dont verify ,it can take more time...and also update me.....


----------



## saidnun (Oct 18, 2017)

thank you ahmedrias. i did not contacted my university. ill contact them immidiately. thanks and good luck in australia


----------



## saidnun (Oct 18, 2017)

ahmadriaz2018 said:


> saidnun said:
> 
> 
> > hello guys. is there sny body who applied for VF 476 in early january.
> ...


----------



## Mr.WasheeWashee (Feb 8, 2018)

Guys, is filling up Form 80 required? It's under my recommended section. I've submitted all other necessary documents. Seems redundant as almost all of the information they ask in Form 80 was answered in the online form.


----------



## ahmadriaz2018 (Feb 25, 2018)

Mr.WasheeWashee said:


> Guys, is filling up Form 80 required? It's under my recommended section. I've submitted all other necessary documents. Seems redundant as almost all of the information they ask in Form 80 was answered in the online form.


yah form 80 is required .....dnt wait for CO to ask documnets ..it can delay your processing time...


----------



## aarthisr (Apr 1, 2018)

Mr.WasheeWashee said:


> Hi guys!
> 
> Is it necessary to get the photo certified and then scan both the front and back sides?
> 
> Thanks in advance!


I have the same doubt. Lemme know if it is necessary


----------



## BASKO (Apr 10, 2018)

mukhtar1214 said:


> I got it brother. Couple of other guys got it too. InshaAllah everyone will get soon


Please which documents did you upload with your application before the visa was granted. Also, when did they give you your CO and did the CO request for any additional documents. Thanks in anticipation for a swift and favorable response.


----------



## Kiran46 (Mar 23, 2018)

Hi guys
First of all sorry for long message.
I really need some suggestion on this because I have waited very patiently for all these months. 
Since the time I have lodge my application that was on 04 sep 2017 till now I havent received my grant, I have emailed the department twice but all i received was automated response. I tried calling on the 133 number given on website but I never got connected to anyone.
it would be really helpful if some one can please tell me what to do now? It has been 7 months now and I have crossed the processing time limit. Is there anyway I can contact them?
Also is this normal as am getting really worried about my Visa rejection.


----------



## ahmadriaz2018 (Feb 25, 2018)

Kiran46 said:


> Hi guys
> First of all sorry for long message.
> I really need some suggestion on this because I have waited very patiently for all these months.
> Since the time I have lodge my application that was on 04 sep 2017 till now I havent received my grant, I have emailed the department twice but all i received was automated response. I tried calling on the 133 number given on website but I never got connected to anyone.
> ...


hi kiran,
plz tell me your immi status ???which uni you did your degree ???what documents you have uploaded ???


----------



## conwayc (Dec 18, 2017)

saidnun said:


> hello guys. is there sny body who applied for VF 476 in early january.
> i aplied on 13th jan
> asked extra info on 7th march and i added the docs on 8th march and up to now my status is furthef assesment.
> what worries me is that i did not send any direct emails, i just upload the docs and ckick update. any suggestions guys?


Hi saidnum! I applied on 16 Dec 2017. CO asked about PCC on 13 Feb 2018 and i provided on 19 Mar 2018. The status has changed to further assessment ever since. 

I have sent some emails asking if the office has received my PCC but haven't received any updates except automatic reply. Don't know what else we can do other than being patient and wait.


----------



## ahmadriaz2018 (Feb 25, 2018)

conwayc said:


> Hi saidnum! I applied on 16 Dec 2017. CO asked about PCC on 13 Feb 2018 and i provided on 19 Mar 2018. The status has changed to further assessment ever since.
> 
> I have sent some emails asking if the office has received my PCC but haven't received any updates except automatic reply. Don't know what else we can do other than being patient and wait.


hi conwayc,
you will get your visa in this month...dnt worry ...plz check wether your CO has called your uni for verification of degree ???sometimes Uni dnt replay to CO ,that may delay your grant....Call your concern department in university and check...by the way ,where you got your degree from ????


----------



## Kiran46 (Mar 23, 2018)

ahmadriaz2018 said:


> hi kiran,
> plz tell me your immi status ???which uni you did your degree ???what documents you have uploaded ???


Hi
Thank you so much for your reply.
My immi status is further assessment since January. and I have finished my MSc in Aerospace Propulsion from Cranfield University U.K. And I have submitted extra requested document 1221 with my application which was also requested in first week of January.After that I havent recieved any thing else or any update regarding my application.
It would be really helpful if you can please suggest me something.


----------



## BASKO (Apr 10, 2018)

saidnun said:


> ahmadriaz2018 said:
> 
> 
> > hi saidnun,
> ...


----------



## aarthisr (Apr 1, 2018)

hi... i have recieved another mail today requesting for the details on intended employment, desired industry and type of job.


----------



## ahmadriaz2018 (Feb 25, 2018)

Kiran46 said:


> Hi
> Thank you so much for your reply.
> My immi status is further assessment since January. and I have finished my MSc in Aerospace Propulsion from Cranfield University U.K. And I have submitted extra requested document 1221 with my application which was also requested in first week of January.After that I havent recieved any thing else or any update regarding my application.
> It would be really helpful if you can please suggest me something.


Dear kiran ,
your application is going in its final stages ......hopefully you will get answer in this month .can you please confirm from university that CO called or emailed for verification ????i have seen cases been delayed because of late verification from uni....so plz chk your uni as soon as possible....


----------



## ahmadriaz2018 (Feb 25, 2018)

BASKO said:


> saidnun said:
> 
> 
> > Please did you submit evidence of health insurance as part of the required documents you uploaded in your application. Thanks in anticipation for a swift and favorable response.
> ...


----------



## Kiran46 (Mar 23, 2018)

ahmadriaz2018 said:


> Dear kiran ,
> your application is going in its final stages ......hopefully you will get answer in this month .can you please confirm from university that CO called or emailed for verification ????i have seen cases been delayed because of late verification from uni....so plz chk your uni as soon as possible....


Hi ahmadriaz2018
Thank you so much for your reply. I have just sent the email to my university asking if CO has contacted them. hopefully I should get my grant atleast this month. Hoping for best. Thnx


----------



## Kiran46 (Mar 23, 2018)

ahmadriaz2018 said:


> Dear kiran ,
> your application is going in its final stages ......hopefully you will get answer in this month .can you please confirm from university that CO called or emailed for verification ????i have seen cases been delayed because of late verification from uni....so plz chk your uni as soon as possible....


Dear ahmadriaz 2018

I have received a quick response back from my university they have said No one has contacted them for my verification, and they are happy to provide immediate response at anytime.
Is this normal that my CO hasn't contacted them? or Is it possible that something else is delaying my process. 
Any advice on this would be really helpful. I will be waiting for your response.
Thank you


----------



## ambq (Mar 23, 2018)

Kiran46 said:


> Dear ahmadriaz 2018
> 
> I have received a quick response back from my university they have said No one has contacted them for my verification, and they are happy to provide immediate response at anytime.
> Is this normal that my CO hasn't contacted them? or Is it possible that something else is delaying my process.
> ...



Kiran46 ...... take a deep breath.... There's nothing to worry about, at this time...... If they have seen something wrong in your application, they would of reject you long time ago...... they do not have to wait this long............ I have similar situation...... It has been over 4 months, and last time I sent them all the documents needed was a month ago...... Positivity will make your life easier and dreams come true ...... they say" NO NEWS, GOOD NEWS"..... good luck!


----------



## Kiran46 (Mar 23, 2018)

ambq said:


> Kiran46 ...... take a deep breath.... There's nothing to worry about, at this time...... If they have seen something wrong in your application, they would of reject you long time ago...... they do not have to wait this long............ I have similar situation...... It has been over 4 months, and last time I sent them all the documents needed was a month ago...... Positivity will make your life easier and dreams come true ...... they say" NO NEWS, GOOD NEWS"..... good luck!


Dear ambq
Thanks a lot, I was in some serious need of these words. Just hoping for the best


----------



## ahmadriaz2018 (Feb 25, 2018)

Kiran46 said:


> Dear ahmadriaz 2018
> 
> I have received a quick response back from my university they have said No one has contacted them for my verification, and they are happy to provide immediate response at anytime.
> Is this normal that my CO hasn't contacted them? or Is it possible that something else is delaying my process.
> ...


hi kiran,
dont worry ,its normal......just make sure when they call the uni ,there is someone to answer the email.........but sometimes they also confirm from engineering council ...so you are good to go ...dnt worry ...you will get this visa in this month......


----------



## Rameezz (Mar 9, 2018)

Dear ahmadriaz 2018,
Please advise that is this visa 476 category exempt for bio-metrics? Have you provided your bio-metrics?
Also I have lost my passport after visa issuance, so any body in the forum who face similar situation please guide what to do next?


----------



## ahmadriaz2018 (Feb 25, 2018)

Rameezz said:


> Dear ahmadriaz 2018,
> Please advise that is this visa 476 category exempt for bio-metrics? Have you provided your bio-metrics?
> Also I have lost my passport after visa issuance, so any body in the forum who face similar situation please guide what to do next?


hi rameez,
we dont have to provide bio metrics in this category....secondly if you have lost your passport ,nothing to be worried ...just apply for a new passport ......update the details of new passport in immi account...you will receive an email about the updated passport .....then simply travel to Australia...
where you did your complete degree from and in which discipline ????


----------



## Rameezz (Mar 9, 2018)

ahmadriaz2018 said:


> hi rameez,
> we dont have to provide bio metrics in this category....secondly if you have lost your passport ,nothing to be worried ...just apply for a new passport ......update the details of new passport in immi account...you will receive an email about the updated passport .....then simply travel to Australia...
> where you did your complete degree from and in which discipline ????



Dear Ahmad,
Thanks for your reply. Is there any need to inform Australian high commission regarding this passport issue??
You can contact me on +<*SNIP*> *See "Inappropriate content", here: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/ex...-please-read-before-posting.html#post13155594 kaju/moderator*


----------



## ahmadriaz2018 (Feb 25, 2018)

Rameezz said:


> Dear Ahmad,
> Thanks for your reply. Is there any need to inform Australian high commission regarding this passport issue??
> You can contact me on +<*SNIP*> *See "Inappropriate content", here: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/ex...-please-read-before-posting.html#post13155594 kaju/moderator*


hey rameez,
as i said before you have to update your immi account with new passport details.....thats very important...u will have no propblem...
watsup me <*SNIP*> *See "Inappropriate content", here: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/ex...-please-read-before-posting.html#post13155594 kaju/moderator*


----------



## conwayc (Dec 18, 2017)

conwayc said:


> Hi saidnum! I applied on 16 Dec 2017. CO asked about PCC on 13 Feb 2018 and i provided on 19 Mar 2018. The status has changed to further assessment ever since.
> 
> I have sent some emails asking if the office has received my PCC but haven't received any updates except automatic reply. Don't know what else we can do other than being patient and wait.


Dear all, i have received my visa grant yesterday. Wish you all are getting it soon too. 
Cheers.


----------



## ahmadriaz2018 (Feb 25, 2018)

conwayc said:


> Dear all, i have received my visa grant yesterday. Wish you all are getting it soon too.
> Cheers.


hi conwayc,
congatrz...plz share your timeline ???


----------



## svik2744 (Apr 16, 2018)

*Direct Grant?*

Hello! If you have received a direct grant , did you submit your cv and form 1221 as well ?

I have submitted the following. Can I expect a direct grant?

1. Educational Docs.
2. Ielts
3. Form 80, PCC, Medicals


----------



## ahmadriaz2018 (Feb 25, 2018)

svik2744 said:


> Hello! If you have received a direct grant , did you submit your cv and form 1221 as well ?
> 
> I have submitted the following. Can I expect a direct grant?
> 
> ...


hi svik2744,
plz upload your CV and 1221 form as well..most of the CO asked for these 2 documents....


----------



## Rameezz (Mar 9, 2018)

ahmadriaz2018 said:


> hey rameez,
> as i said before you have to update your immi account with new passport details.....thats very important...u will have no propblem...
> watsup me <*SNIP*> *See "Inappropriate content", here: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/ex...-please-read-before-posting.html#post13155594 kaju/moderator*


Dear Ahmad,
Can you please advise how much time will it take to get updated?
Also when you are going to travel and to which city?


----------



## Usman296 (Apr 16, 2018)

Hi.
I have done electrical engineering from air university recently.
I have PEC registered certificate.

Unfortunately my uni mechanical engineering is recognized under washington accord.

But i have electrical degree with valid pec registeration

Can i apply for 476 visa?

Kindly help me


----------



## ahmadriaz2018 (Feb 25, 2018)

Rameezz said:


> Dear Ahmad,
> Can you please advise how much time will it take to get updated?
> Also when you are going to travel and to which city?


hey rameez,
i have texted on your watsup.....
im going after ramzan ......


----------



## ahmadriaz2018 (Feb 25, 2018)

Usman296 said:


> Hi.
> I have done electrical engineering from air university recently.
> I have PEC registered certificate.
> 
> ...


hi usman,
unfortunately,you cant apply ...bcz your degree is not under Washington accord .. ...
but if you really want to go there might be some solutions ....i will you my number in private msg ...
thanks ....


----------



## Usman296 (Apr 16, 2018)

Riaz bro
<*SNIP*> *See "Inappropriate content", here: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/ex...-please-read-before-posting.html#post13155594 kaju/moderator* 
Plz text me


----------



## Usman296 (Apr 16, 2018)

What we have to post for visa

PEC certificate
Or there is some kind of other cerificate of washington acord nedd?


----------



## jcmm29 (Mar 27, 2018)

Hi! Anyone here who lodged in the last week of February and was granted a visa already?


----------



## ahmadriaz2018 (Feb 25, 2018)

jcmm29 said:


> Hi! Anyone here who lodged in the last week of February and was granted a visa already?


hi jcmm29,
its too early for receiving visa,,probably next month .....


----------



## ahmadriaz2018 (Feb 25, 2018)

Usman296 said:


> What we have to post for visa
> 
> PEC certificate
> Or there is some kind of other cerificate of washington acord nedd?


hi usman ,
do you know how to message in private bcz you cant post ur number here ........i have my fb page .....just search on it and txt me......<*SNIP*>


----------



## Pompey4 (Mar 26, 2018)

ahmadriaz2018 said:


> hi svik2744,
> plz upload your CV and 1221 form as well..most of the CO asked for these 2 documents....


Dear ahmadriaz2018,

Please how can I reach you on Facebook because I have some personal questions to ask you in regards to application for PR and skill assessment. I plan to apply for PR once I get to Australia. Although I am still waiting for my 476 grant.


----------



## Usman296 (Apr 16, 2018)

My degree is acretd with pec
And i have did it in 2013

But it is not with w.a yet
Should i apply for 476 or w8 for the new list of washington acord.??


----------



## ahmadriaz2018 (Feb 25, 2018)

Usman296 said:


> My degree is acretd with pec
> And i have did it in 2013
> 
> But it is not with w.a yet
> Should i apply for 476 or w8 for the new list of washington acord.??


hi usman,
plz wait for new list...you will get rejection.....


----------



## ahmadriaz2018 (Feb 25, 2018)

hi guys,
Whats new ???? Do CO contacted anyone last week ???any grant ????


----------



## Kiran46 (Mar 23, 2018)

ahmadriaz2018 said:


> hi guys,
> Whats new ???? Do CO contacted anyone last week ???any grant ????


Hi Ahmadriaz
No not really no CO contact and no grant. It Seems like DIBP has disapear somewhere


----------



## ahmadriaz2018 (Feb 25, 2018)

Kiran46 said:


> Hi Ahmadriaz
> No not really no CO contact and no grant. It Seems like DIBP has disapear somewhere


hi kiran,
i told you to check with your uni about the verification of degree ???did you check ???and whats forms you uploaded ???


----------



## Kiran46 (Mar 23, 2018)

ahmadriaz2018 said:


> hi kiran,
> i told you to check with your uni about the verification of degree ???did you check ???and whats forms you uploaded ???


Hi Ahmadriaz
Yes I did check with my Uni and I think I already posted that here in forum. Uni said no one has contacted them till now and they will be happy to provide any verification immediately if my CO contacts them. But this is very surprising its been almost 8 months now and nobody has contacted the Uni. 
And I submitted form 1221 additionally in January.After that only once I received email from SA that they dont need any further documents and they will try to process my visa as soon as possible, but till now they didn't contacted me back for anything.


----------



## ahmadriaz2018 (Feb 25, 2018)

Kiran46 said:


> Hi Ahmadriaz
> Yes I did check with my Uni and I think I already posted that here in forum. Uni said no one has contacted them till now and they will be happy to provide any verification immediately if my CO contacts them. But this is very surprising its been almost 8 months now and nobody has contacted the Uni.
> And I submitted form 1221 additionally in January.After that only once I received email from SA that they dont need any further documents and they will try to process my visa as soon as possible, but till now they didn't contacted me back for anything.


hi kiran,
first of all tell me that when you submitted the application ,what was the processing time for your at that time ????secondly whats the name of your CO ???


----------



## Mohsen91 (Mar 17, 2018)

Usman296 said:


> My degree is acretd with pec
> And i have did it in 2013
> 
> But it is not with w.a yet
> Should i apply for 476 or w8 for the new list of washington acord.??


Did you graduate at 2013? You cant apply if 2 years passed from your graduation date!


----------



## Kiran46 (Mar 23, 2018)

ahmadriaz2018 said:


> hi kiran,
> first of all tell me that when you submitted the application ,what was the processing time for your at that time ????secondly whats the name of your CO ???


Hi Ahmadriaz
I applied on 4th Sep 2017 at that time my processing time was 62 to 78 days. And First my case officer was Lisa and later In Jan when I received email to send additional document it was Rikki.


----------



## snook (Jan 30, 2018)

My CO contacted me today and asked me to add more supporting documents.She has asked for "Evidence of your relationship with your spouse". We have been married for *11 months* and we are living at our parents house. Therefore all the utility bills comes under my dad's name. Also we don't have any loans taken from the banks or joint-accounts.

we have uploaded the marriage certificate even before CO asked for the documents. What else we can give as evidence? We can provide our wedding photos and our wedding card. What else could be useful?


----------



## Pompey4 (Mar 26, 2018)

snook said:


> My CO contacted me today and asked me to add more supporting documents.She has asked for "Evidence of your relationship with your spouse". We have been married for *11 months* and we are living at our parents house. Therefore all the utility bills comes under my dad's name. Also we don't have any loans taken from the banks or joint-accounts.
> 
> we have uploaded the marriage certificate even before CO asked for the documents. What else we can give as evidence? We can provide our wedding photos and our wedding card. What else could be useful?


Hi Snook. Good to hear that you have been allocated a CO. When did you apply? and when did the CO contact you?

I was thinking marriage certificate should be a sufficient proof. I think you should reply the CO and ask him/her if wedding photos will be okay as additional proof.


----------



## saidnun (Oct 18, 2017)

hi guys 
my visa has been granted for me today.
applied on 13th jan
extra info asked on 7th march
biometrics submitted on 17th april.
24th april granted


----------



## THILIPAN36 (Apr 24, 2018)

Hai all , i am completed my degree in 2015 .Is there any possibility for getting 476 visa? Is here anybody got visa 476 apart from the recent graduation period? I am planning to take pte test on may month. Is there any loopholes for complete the recent graduation period . Help me guys


----------



## Amgad95 (Mar 22, 2018)

THILIPAN36 said:


> Hai all , i am completed my degree in 2015 .Is there any possibility for getting 476 visa? Is here anybody got visa 476 apart from the recent graduation period? I am planning to take pte test on may month. Is there any loopholes for complete the recent graduation period . Help me guys


unfortunately it has been more than two years since 2015, that is one of the requirements


----------



## Sufi19 (Apr 25, 2018)

*Sufi*



Kiran46 said:


> Hi Ahmadriaz
> I applied on 4th Sep 2017 at that time my processing time was 62 to 78 days. And First my case officer was Lisa and later In Jan when I received email to send additional document it was Rikki.


My and your case is same I applied on 20th September, last contact Co was 10 January....same major as yours.


----------



## snook (Jan 30, 2018)

Pompey4 said:


> Hi Snook. Good to hear that you have been allocated a CO. When did you apply? and when did the CO contact you?
> 
> I was thinking marriage certificate should be a sufficient proof. I think you should reply the CO and ask him/her if wedding photos will be okay as additional proof.


I applied on 1st of March.I already dropped an email to the CO but didn't get any reply. Usually how long do we have to wait for them to reply.


----------



## ahmadriaz2018 (Feb 25, 2018)

saidnun said:


> hi guys
> my visa has been granted for me today.
> applied on 13th jan
> extra info asked on 7th march
> ...


hi saidun,
congratz


----------



## ahmadriaz2018 (Feb 25, 2018)

THILIPAN36 said:


> Hai all , i am completed my degree in 2015 .Is there any possibility for getting 476 visa? Is here anybody got visa 476 apart from the recent graduation period? I am planning to take pte test on may month. Is there any loopholes for complete the recent graduation period . Help me guys


hi thilipan 36,
dont try anything foolish...you will get straight refusal....you can apply for other subclasses 189,190,489.


----------



## Poudel123 (Mar 11, 2018)

Hy Guys . I have applied for 476 on 13th April 2018. Anyone who have applied recently?

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## ambq (Mar 23, 2018)

Kiran46 said:


> Hi Ahmadriaz
> I applied on 4th Sep 2017 at that time my processing time was 62 to 78 days. And First my case officer was Lisa and later In Jan when I received email to send additional document it was Rikki.


Kiran46, are you okii? I saw your name removed from the list? what happened?


----------



## Mohsen91 (Mar 17, 2018)

saidnun said:


> hi guys
> my visa has been granted for me today.
> applied on 13th jan
> extra info asked on 7th march
> ...


Which biometrics they usally ask for?


----------



## ankit0272 (Apr 27, 2018)

dragongx said:


> Hi Guys ,
> 
> I have lodged my 476 Recognised Graduate Australian visa application on 22 April, 2012. I would really appreciate your advice on the following issues as I am really confused and don't know how to go about them. I haven't receive any contact from CO yet but according to the Immi website, it could take another 1 month which is okay. Now, here we go:
> 
> ...


You can start arranging your Medical and PCC. Medical usually takes a day or two but PCC might take longer. So better you apply for PCC now.

PCC and Medical examination shouldn't be more than 1 year old when applying for visa or when case officer is assigned. So even if you start preparing now, you still be safely placed as you gonna get your 476 granted by CO in 1-2 months.

From the day of Visa Grant notice, department usually gives 8-12 months time frame to make your first entry into the country and 18 months starts from your date of first arrival.


----------



## Kiran46 (Mar 23, 2018)

ambq said:


> Kiran46, are you okii? I saw your name removed from the list? what happened?


Hi ambq
Sorry I didnt get it, from which list my name was removed?


----------



## ambq (Mar 23, 2018)

Kiran46 said:


> Hi ambq
> Sorry I didnt get it, from which list my name was removed?


I am really sorry to hear that. I wish you can find something that will lead you to what you have been dreaming. I know, it is not the appropriate to ask you but I need to know because I am kind of a similar situation. Did they mention why they refused your visa?


----------



## Kiran46 (Mar 23, 2018)

ambq said:


> I am really sorry to hear that. I wish you can find something that will lead you to what you have been dreaming. I know, it is not the appropriate to ask you but I need to know because I am kind of a similar situation. Did they mention why they refused your visa?


Hi ambq
Hey ohh my god you almost gave me a heartattack lol. My visa didnt get refused its still in processing mate. Its almost 8 months now since the time i have lodged it but finger cross it didnt get refused.
and when did you apply for your visa?


----------



## ambq (Mar 23, 2018)

Kiran46 said:


> Hi ambq
> Hey ohh my god you almost gave me a heartattack lol. My visa didnt get refused its still in processing mate. Its almost 8 months now since the time i have lodged it but finger cross it didnt get refused.
> and when did you apply for your visa?


Hhhhhhhhh, you told me you didnt get it. but I barely understood why you said it. Anyway I was talking about excel sheet.

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...ZOGvejZZUGvZLbknzVq_AA9ms/edit#gid=1156124946


----------



## Kiran46 (Mar 23, 2018)

ambq said:


> Hhhhhhhhh, you told me you didnt get it. but I barely understood why you said it. Anyway I was talking about excel sheet.
> 
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...ZOGvejZZUGvZLbknzVq_AA9ms/edit#gid=1156124946


ha ha ohh geez alright the excel sheet lol I dont know actually how my name got removed from this


----------



## Sufi19 (Apr 25, 2018)

Don’t lose hope.....I am also waiting almost 8 months.


----------



## varman (Jul 19, 2017)

Sufi19 said:


> Don’t lose hope.....I am also waiting almost 8 months.


let's see buddy ... any recent grants ??? 

Sent from my HUAWEI VNS-L31 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kiran46 (Mar 23, 2018)

Sufi19 said:


> Don’t lose hope.....I am also waiting almost 8 months.


Hi Sufi
Thanx  When did you apply? and which uni you have done your degree from and did your CO contacted your Uni?


----------



## Sufi19 (Apr 25, 2018)

Kiran46 said:


> Hi Sufi
> Thanx  When did you apply? and which uni you have done your degree from and did your CO contacted your Uni?


University of limerick.........no I didn’t ask for......it’s there duty to check........my documents are authentic.......immi just email me sometimes it take long time because they give task to other agencies to check the documents.


----------



## Sufi19 (Apr 25, 2018)

varman said:


> let's see buddy ... any recent grants ???
> 
> Sent from my HUAWEI VNS-L31 using Tapatalk


No news


----------



## varman (Jul 19, 2017)

Sufi19 said:


> No news


Hmmm .... I heard that it's hard to find jobs in Australia ... Do you have any idea on this ?? Also accommodations ??? 


Sent from my HUAWEI VNS-L31 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sufi19 (Apr 25, 2018)

varman said:


> Hmmm .... I heard that it's hard to find jobs in Australia ... Do you have any idea on this ?? Also accommodations ???
> 
> 
> Sent from my HUAWEI VNS-L31 using Tapatalk


starting of everything is hard......you have the opportunity use it wisely......there are lots of communities there when you reach there you will find the way.....best of luck


----------



## varman (Jul 19, 2017)

Sufi19 said:


> starting of everything is hard......you have the opportunity use it wisely......there are lots of communities there when you reach there you will find the way.....best of luck


thanks Sufi

Sent from my HUAWEI VNS-L31 using Tapatalk


----------



## Amgad95 (Mar 22, 2018)

guys, I was contacted today by a co asking for extra documents.
my question is, how to reply to co ? by email or just upload the documents in immi account and wait ?
also I need to explain something to the CO, so I just email them back ?
any help will be appreciated.


----------



## varman (Jul 19, 2017)

Amgad95 said:


> guys, I was contacted today by a co asking for extra documents.
> my question is, how to reply to co ? by email or just upload the documents in immi account and wait ?
> also I need to explain something to the CO, so I just email them back ?
> any help will be appreciated.


What extra documents they asked you ???? 


Sent from my HUAWEI VNS-L31 using Tapatalk


----------



## saidnun (Oct 18, 2017)

sorry for the late response i been busy. for biometrics they will email you about it. and its only for some countries which their passports are recognised by the australian authorities as a traveling documents. so they take your photo and finger prints to make an immiCard as traveling documnt.
this one is for @mohsen91
i dont know how to comment properly sorry.


----------



## ahmadriaz2018 (Feb 25, 2018)

amgad95 said:


> guys, i was contacted today by a co asking for extra documents.
> My question is, how to reply to co ? By email or just upload the documents in immi account and wait ?
> Also i need to explain something to the co, so i just email them back ?
> Any help will be appreciated.


hi amgad,
upload all the requested documents into your immi account .
Secondly if you have personal email of co ,then explain to him.
If you dont have the personal email ,then write it on paper ,and upload it on other documents ......


----------



## snook (Jan 30, 2018)

Hey guys, I applied on 1st of March 2018 and CO 1st contacted me and asked to upload evidence for the relationship on 24th of April.I have submitted some evidence on 25th and 27th of April and hit the button which ask them to start the further assessment. Now the IMMI account status has changed from "Initial assessment to further Assessment". However I need to submit some more evidence. Is it okay to upload the new document when the status in "Further Assessment"? or should I wait for CO to contact me and ask for more evidence in case he needs more? I dropped an email to CO week ago.But didn't get a reply yet.


----------



## ahmadriaz2018 (Feb 25, 2018)

snook said:


> Hey guys, I applied on 1st of March 2018 and CO 1st contacted me and asked to upload evidence for the relationship on 24th of April.I have submitted some evidence on 25th and 27th of April and hit the button which ask them to start the further assessment. Now the IMMI account status has changed from "Initial assessment to further Assessment". However I need to submit some more evidence. Is it okay to upload the new document when the status in "Further Assessment"? or should I wait for CO to contact me and ask for more evidence in case he needs more? I dropped an email to CO week ago.But didn't get a reply yet.


hi snook,
its completely oki to upload documents in further assessment....dnt wait for the CO to ask for documents ..it can delay your process.......


----------



## ogan55 (May 2, 2018)

hello, I am currently in Australia on a 417 - working holiday visa. I have recently applied for a 476 visa to extend my stay in australia. as a condition of the visa grant, I must be outside australia when a decision is made on the 476visa application. I believe I will be informed by letter that I will have to leave the country for a "period of time" to allow for the decision to be made on grant/reject. I was wondering if anyone could give an indication on how long it generally takes for visa to be granted once you leave the country. I know you will not be able to give an accurate assumption but a ball park figure would be great. Would it be days, a week, number of weeks or months? Any previous info you have on this would be great.


----------



## varman (Jul 19, 2017)

.Guys Any updates on CO contact or visa Grant for those who applied by March ??? 

Sent from my HUAWEI VNS-L31 using Tapatalk


----------



## saggyc (May 3, 2018)

Hey guys ,
I applied around september and completed the upoaded files on the 21st of november. Im still waiting to hear back from them. After the 4 months of processing they changed it to further assessment and thats it. Its been like 5 months now. Is there anyone I can email or ask to see whats happening with my application, I applied for the 476 temp skilled graduate visa.


----------



## ahmadriaz2018 (Feb 25, 2018)

saggyc said:


> Hey guys ,
> I applied around september and completed the upoaded files on the 21st of november. Im still waiting to hear back from them. After the 4 months of processing they changed it to further assessment and thats it. Its been like 5 months now. Is there anyone I can email or ask to see whats happening with my application, I applied for the 476 temp skilled graduate visa.


hi sagggy,
The only thing you can do now is wait......did you provided all the documents asked????which uni you completed ur studies ???


----------



## saggyc (May 3, 2018)

I think I provided all the documents they asked for. One of my mates who got the invitation guided me through the application so I think I meet the criteria for the university requirements as well. I did my BEng in Mechanical from Sussex uni and MSc in Aero from Queen Mary in the Uk. 
I was wondering if there was a way for me to get in touch with my CO as yall keep mentioning in the thread?. 
Thanks


----------



## ahmadriaz2018 (Feb 25, 2018)

saggyc said:


> I think I provided all the documents they asked for. One of my mates who got the invitation guided me through the application so I think I meet the criteria for the university requirements as well. I did my BEng in Mechanical from Sussex uni and MSc in Aero from Queen Mary in the Uk.
> I was wondering if there was a way for me to get in touch with my CO as yall keep mentioning in the thread?.
> Thanks


hi saggyc,
there is no way ,we can get to CO email unless he gives....so we can just wait...secondly please contact your uni and ask them wether CO contacted them for verification???if not ,then make sure when he does uni replay him quickly .....thanks


----------



## Ammarkh95 (May 4, 2018)

Hi All. I lodged an application for 476 on 31st March 2018, completed all required documents by 21st April, and my application status is still "Received". I have not been contacted by CO till this date is that okay. after completing my medical test on 8th April, I got the following message on my health assessment tab "Health clearance provided – no action required".
the most important point I am scared about is my academic qualification, I have BEng(Hons) civil engineering degree from Heriot-Watt University in the UK, The program is partially recognized by Washington accord and fully recognized by Sydney accord according to the engineering council in the UK. is there any chance that my application get rejected because of that, given that I have 1 year work experience now and also did many internships during my studies.


----------



## varman (Jul 19, 2017)

ogan55 said:


> hello, I am currently in Australia on a 417 - working holiday visa. I have recently applied for a 476 visa to extend my stay in australia. as a condition of the visa grant, I must be outside australia when a decision is made on the 476visa application. I believe I will be informed by letter that I will have to leave the country for a "period of time" to allow for the decision to be made on grant/reject. I was wondering if anyone could give an indication on how long it generally takes for visa to be granted once you leave the country. I know you will not be able to give an accurate assumption but a ball park figure would be great. Would it be days, a week, number of weeks or months? Any previous info you have on this would be great.


I think you better talk to a migration agent or you can directly contact DIBP .. By the way I am waiting for 476 grant by this month or next month. As you are in Australia, I need some information on getting a job and best time to visit Australia, ideas ect ect .. 

Sent from my HUAWEI VNS-L31 using Tapatalk


----------



## Salman007 (Apr 20, 2018)

Hello Guys can anyone help me..As I am a fresh passed Civil Engineer..Can I apply for 476 visa..if yes what will be the costs involved and what documents will I need..
Thanks...


----------



## aarthisr (Apr 1, 2018)

anyone got visa granted recently???
i m waiting fr visa for almost 6months


----------



## Salman007 (Apr 20, 2018)

Hello Guys can anyone help me..As I am a fresh passed Civil Engineer..Can I apply for 476 visa..if yes what will be the costs involved and what documents will I need.. Thanks...


----------



## abieli (May 8, 2018)

*i graduated 4 years ago, I'm I qualified*

Hey, I just read about 476 visa, but I graduated on 2015 June, Do you think I'm still qualified for this visa


----------



## varman (Jul 19, 2017)

Salman007 said:


> Hello Guys can anyone help me..As I am a fresh passed Civil Engineer..Can I apply for 476 visa..if yes what will be the costs involved and what documents will I need.. Thanks...


Which university ??? Your degree is under Washington Accord ??? 


Sent from my HUAWEI VNS-L31 using Tapatalk


----------



## Salman007 (Apr 20, 2018)

Yes bro my degree is under Washington Accord..What will be document checklist and procedure?? CAN I APPLY ONLINE FROM QATAR?????



varman said:


> Salman007 said:
> 
> 
> > Hello Guys can anyone help me..As I am a fresh passed Civil Engineer..Can I apply for 476 visa..if yes what will be the costs involved and what documents will I need.. Thanks...
> ...


----------



## varman (Jul 19, 2017)

Salman007 said:


> Yes bro my degree is under Washington Accord..What will be document checklist and procedure?? CAN I APPLY ONLINE FROM QATAR?????


Yes you can apply from Qatar, Police Clearance Certificate/s from the countries you have lived in past 10 years. Birth certificate and its translation. Academic Records. Passport. Passport Size Photo. Form 80. CV. as soon as you apply, the website will allow you to upload these documents. meanwhile it will give you a HAP ID for your Medical. 


You have to be a recent graduate. ( Completed Degree in past 2 years ) 

Sent from my HUAWEI VNS-L31 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jumper1 (May 9, 2018)

Have any one applied in March 2018 and contacted by CO yet?


----------



## varman (Jul 19, 2017)

Jumper1 said:


> Have any one applied in March 2018 and contacted by CO yet?


For two march applicants already visa granted ...

Sent from my HUAWEI VNS-L31 using Tapatalk


----------



## ava26 (May 10, 2018)

Hi! Has anyone applied for 476 recently? Lodged my application last April 8 and have completed uploading all necessary documents after 2 weeks. As of now, my application status is still “Received”. Any thoughts? Thank you so much!


----------



## Jumper1 (May 9, 2018)

varman said:


> Jumper1 said:
> 
> 
> > Have any one applied in March 2018 and contacted by CO yet?
> ...


On which date you applied for your application and what's your status now?


----------



## Jumper1 (May 9, 2018)

ava26 said:


> Hi! Has anyone applied for 476 recently? Lodged my application last April 8 and have completed uploading all necessary documents after 2 weeks. As of now, my application status is still “Received”. Any thoughts? Thank you so much!


Hopefully CO will contact you by the end of this month.


----------



## ava26 (May 10, 2018)

Jumper1 said:


> ava26 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi! Has anyone applied for 476 recently? Lodged my application last April 8 and have completed uploading all necessary documents after 2 weeks. As of now, my application status is still “Received”. Any thoughts? Thank you so much!
> ...


Thank you so much! Was wondering if there’s any requirement that we missed out. So far, here’s the list of what we uploaded:
- transcript
- english translated diploma
- birth certificate
- police clearance
- passport
- passport-size photo
- english results (also sent by the testing center)
- cleared health assessment


----------



## Mr.WasheeWashee (Feb 8, 2018)

ava26 said:


> Hi! Has anyone applied for 476 recently? Lodged my application last April 8 and have completed uploading all necessary documents after 2 weeks. As of now, my application status is still “Received”. Any thoughts? Thank you so much!


Hey, I was wondering the same. I applied on the 7th of April. it says processing time is between 85 days to 4 months in my case, although I think that estimate is he same for everyone. Hoping for some sort of contact before 7th June.


----------



## Jumper1 (May 9, 2018)

ava26 said:


> Jumper1 said:
> 
> 
> > ava26 said:
> ...


National Identity Card
Family Registration Certificate 
These documents are also required


----------



## Poudel123 (Mar 11, 2018)

ava26 said:


> Hi! Has anyone applied for 476 recently? Lodged my application last April 8 and have completed uploading all necessary documents after 2 weeks. As of now, my application status is still “Received”. Any thoughts? Thank you so much!


Lodged mine on April 13. Nothing yet. Status still "Recieved".

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jumper1 (May 9, 2018)

Hey, I was wondering the same. I applied on the 7th of April. it says processing time is between 85 days to 4 months in my case, although I think that estimate is he same for everyone. Hoping for some sort of contact before 7th June.[/QUOTE]
One person over here applied on 13th January 2018 and CO contacted him on 6th March 2018 while another person applied on 1st March 2018 and CO contacted him on 24th April 2018. So it takes about 2 months for assignment of CO.


----------



## ava26 (May 10, 2018)

Jumper1 said:


> Hey, I was wondering the same. I applied on the 7th of April. it says processing time is between 85 days to 4 months in my case, although I think that estimate is he same for everyone. Hoping for some sort of contact before 7th June.


One person over here applied on 13th January 2018 and CO contacted him on 6th March 2018 while another person applied on 1st March 2018 and CO contacted him on 24th April 2018. So it takes about 2 months for assignment of CO.[/QUOTE]

Thanks to all responses! Will keep you guys posted if ever there are any updates on my application. Thank you!


----------



## ahmadriaz2018 (Feb 25, 2018)

hi everyone 
Just reading all the post regarding CO contact ....well it almost take 50 to 55 days for first contact......and then it depends upon your documentation.....
so fingers cross guys........


----------



## Jumper1 (May 9, 2018)

ahmadriaz2018 said:


> hi everyone
> Just reading all the post regarding CO contact ....well it almost take 50 to 55 days for first contact......and then it depends upon your documentation.....
> so fingers cross guys........


I heard you got your visa congrats bro. From which university have you graduated?


----------



## ava26 (May 10, 2018)

Hopefully I’ll be granted soon 🙂


----------



## Ammarkh95 (May 4, 2018)

Jumper1 said:


> Have any one applied in March 2018 and contacted by CO yet?


Hi i applied on 31st March 2018, no CO assigned yet


----------



## Ammarkh95 (May 4, 2018)

ava26 said:


> Hi! Has anyone applied for 476 recently? Lodged my application last April 8 and have completed uploading all necessary documents after 2 weeks. As of now, my application status is still “Received”. Any thoughts? Thank you so much!


I applied on 31st March 2018, my application status still "Received", Hopefully by mid of May CO will contact you.


----------



## Jumper1 (May 9, 2018)

Ammarkh95 said:


> ava26 said:
> 
> 
> > I applied on 31st March 2018, my application status still "Received", Hopefully by mid of May CO will contact you.
> ...


----------



## Abby007 (Apr 13, 2018)

Ammarkh95 said:


> I applied on 31st March 2018, my application status still "Received", Hopefully by mid of May CO will contact you.


Ammar, any progress with your application? I applied on 30th March, 2018 same status as yours so far.


----------



## Mohsen91 (Mar 17, 2018)

Guys. I applied on 1st of May, my status is "Received" and there is not any "Recuired Attachment" (just Recommended and Additional). 

I attached my biometrics,educational evidences, IELTS score.

I don't need health assessment. And I already have my police certificate. Should I upload police certificates too? What about form 80?


----------



## Jumper1 (May 9, 2018)

Mohsen91 said:


> Guys. I applied on 1st of May, my status is "Received" and there is not any "Recuired Attachment" (just Recommended and Additional).
> 
> I attached my biometrics,educational evidences, IELTS score.
> 
> I don't need health assessment. And I already have my police certificate. Should I upload police certificates too? What about form 80?


Yes upload all the required n recommended documents


----------



## ahmadriaz2018 (Feb 25, 2018)

hey guys,
it almost take more than 60 days for case officer to contact....so try to upload all the documents and dont wait for the CO to ask documents...it can delay your process by months......


----------



## Sufi19 (Apr 25, 2018)

Applied in September 2017......no grant yet.....so sad


----------



## Jumper1 (May 9, 2018)

Sufi19 said:


> Applied in September 2017......no grant yet.....so sad


Why is it so?


----------



## Poudel123 (Mar 11, 2018)

What documents have you uploaded?


Sufi19 said:


> Applied in September 2017......no grant yet.....so sad


Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sufi19 (Apr 25, 2018)

All the documents. And I heard after April they won’t give much visas....will start in June...I hope in June can get
Form 80 1221
Educational degree and certification
Police clearance 
Medical


----------



## ahmadriaz2018 (Feb 25, 2018)

sufi19 said:


> all the documents. And i heard after april they won’t give much visas....will start in june...i hope in june can get
> form 80 1221
> educational degree and certification
> police clearance
> medical


hi sufi ,
what is your timeline????when did co contacted you first time????


----------



## tamilselvn (May 18, 2018)

Halo all.. Lodged my application on 6 feb 2018.. Acknowledgement received in 7 feb 2018... Submitted all documents but no grant till day.. Its been 100 days.. But no grant... Anyone here in same problem


----------



## Ammarkh95 (May 4, 2018)

tamilselvn said:


> Halo all.. Lodged my application on 6 feb 2018.. Acknowledgement received in 7 feb 2018... Submitted all documents but no grant till day.. Its been 100 days.. But no grant... Anyone here in same problem


What is your application Status right now, did CO contacted you?


----------



## Sufi19 (Apr 25, 2018)

ahmadriaz2018 said:


> hi sufi ,
> what is your timeline????when did co contacted you first time????


nov, dec, jan


----------



## varman (Jul 19, 2017)

Dear All , 

What is last updated date in the application status ?? In my application last updated date and submitted dates are different ??? Its been almost 61 days, but no CO contact. I have uploaded all except form 1221 ( i believe that no need to submit, all the information asked in the form 1221 already given by form 80 ) 

Expecting to get a direct grant by this week , Any recent CO contact or grants ???

Regards 

Sent from my HUAWEI VNS-L31 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jumper1 (May 9, 2018)

varman said:


> Dear All ,
> 
> What is last updated date in the application status ?? In my application last updated date and submitted dates are different ??? Its been almost 61 days, but no CO contact. I have uploaded all except form 1221 ( i believe that no need to submit, all the information asked in the form 1221 already given by form 80 )
> 
> ...


When you lodged your application?


----------



## Poudel123 (Mar 11, 2018)

Hy guys . Is Ielts Academic ok for the visa or IELTS general a mandatory requirement ?

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jumper1 (May 9, 2018)

Poudel123 said:


> Hy guys . Is Ielts Academic ok for the visa or IELTS general a mandatory requirement ?
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


Ielts academic is fine


----------



## varman (Jul 19, 2017)

There is no grant after 8th of May. Anyone recently got visa grant ~~~~???

Sent from my HUAWEI VNS-L31 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jumper1 (May 9, 2018)

Anyone applied by end of March and contacted by CO yet?


----------



## abc18 (Feb 13, 2018)

Dear Friends,

I am writing this post to express my situation on the subject completely.

I received additional information request on 8 May. (Lodge Date: 02-Mar-2018) Then, I got two pieces of documents from the Public Prosecutors Office in my city of residence and I uploaded these to ImmiAccount attach documents page on 8 May and 10 May. These documents prove that I have a clean criminal record exactly.

But unfortunately, I just noticed the button which is written as "I confirm I have provided information as requested" at the below of the ImmiAccount attach documents page on 20 May and at first sight, I have confirmed. Thus, I waited for 10 days unnecessarily.

What do you think about also forwarding these documents through e-mail and should I ask a question to them for getting information about my visa grant date? By the way, my application status became as further assessment today.

Yours sincerely.


----------



## ahmadriaz2018 (Feb 25, 2018)

abc18 said:


> Dear Friends,
> 
> I am writing this post to express my situation on the subject completely.
> 
> ...


dear ABC,
the best and preferred way is uploading the additional documents to immi account .unfortunately you forgot to press the button and now it is useless to send through email ...secondly your case is in right direction and you will be expecting the decision in 28 days from the date your press the button..can you please share ,which uni you did your bachelors????


----------



## abc18 (Feb 13, 2018)

ahmadriaz2018 said:


> dear ABC,
> the best and preferred way is uploading the additional documents to immi account .unfortunately you forgot to press the button and now it is useless to send through email ...secondly your case is in right direction and you will be expecting the decision in 28 days from the date your press the button..can you please share ,which uni you did your bachelors????


I graduated from mechanical engineering which has Washington Accord accreditations. My timeline is at the below.

02-Mar-18: I applied for the visa. (Status: Received)

11-Mar-18: I uploaded all document that they want. (Status: Received)

08-May-18: They contacted me and requested to upload penal clearance certificate although I uploaded on 2 March. (Status: Initial Assesment)

10-May-18: I uploaded all document which they requested. (Status: Initial Assesment)

I have forgotten to click the confirmation button for 10 days. (Status: Initial Assesment)

20-May-18: I clicked the button to confirm. (Further Assesment)

And still, I am waiting.

1. What do you think about my visa grant date?
2. Should I send an e-mail to the officer for getting information about my visa grant date?

Thank you.


----------



## ava26 (May 10, 2018)

Hi! Can you give us a list of all the documents you uploaded? Thanks!


----------



## ava26 (May 10, 2018)

abc18 said:


> ahmadriaz2018 said:
> 
> 
> > dear ABC,
> ...


Hi! Can you give us a list of all the documents you uploaded? Thanks!


----------



## ahmadriaz2018 (Feb 25, 2018)

abc18 said:


> I graduated from mechanical engineering which has Washington Accord accreditations. My timeline is at the below.
> 
> 02-Mar-18: I applied for the visa. (Status: Received)
> 
> ...


hey abc ,
you will get your grant near 20 june.....secondly its useless to email them.
just wait and be patient ......which university you graduated ???did CO contacted your uni for verification???CO calls the uni for verification ...so make sure when he calls the uni,the quickly respond to him ...so that your grant can be finalised....


----------



## darkknight58 (May 25, 2018)

*Been more than a year since i applied for 476*

Hi Guys!

I am from Pakistan. I have completed Bachelor's and Masters of Mechanical Engineering From Malaysia. After completing my Masters i applied for 476 in April of 2017. /it has been more than a year and my application status is stuck at 'Further Assessment'.....  

Application submitted: 26th of April 2017

CO contacted me: 27th of April 2017 requesting for documents

Submitted all the documents: 3rd of May 2017

Took a while to get PCC from Pakistan as i was not in the country. Nevertheless, informed the CO and he said that its fine and no worries. After submitting all documents by 3rd of June including Medical and everything CO confirmed by email that no further documentation was required.

I sent them email 2 to 3 times asking for update as the application was taking so long and they said that they are working on it and will process it as soon as possible. After that i just let it go.

CO contacted me again: 24th of April 2018, asking for new medical and PCC Malaysia as both were more than 1 year old and expired. 

did medical on 26th of April 2018 and submitted PCC Malaysia on 15th of May 2018. Again CO confirmed by email that no further documentation is required and my health results are positive.

I thought after that i will get grant within 2 to 3 days, but there has been no contact. I am really worried and tired as it has been more than a year and my application is still under process.

Should i contact them again and ask for update as it has been so long. What do you guys think?

Thanks for hearing me out.

PS: I click the button 'I confirm i have provided information as requested'


----------



## ahmadriaz2018 (Feb 25, 2018)

darkknight58 said:


> Hi Guys!
> 
> I am from Pakistan. I have completed Bachelor's and Masters of Mechanical Engineering From Malaysia. After completing my Masters i applied for 476 in April of 2017. /it has been more than a year and my application status is stuck at 'Further Assessment'.....
> 
> ...


hi dark night,
shocked to see such delay in your case...i have been in touch with this subclass for more than 1 year .i have seen just 2 cases including yours that took soo long ...there is no explanation for such delay .......i think now you will get your visa as you already took the medical again...so the best thing to wait and be patient ...which city are you pakistan ????


----------



## ahmadriaz2018 (Feb 25, 2018)

darkknight58 said:


> Hi Guys!
> 
> I am from Pakistan. I have completed Bachelor's and Masters of Mechanical Engineering From Malaysia. After completing my Masters i applied for 476 in April of 2017. /it has been more than a year and my application status is stuck at 'Further Assessment'.....
> 
> ...


hi dark night,
shocked to see such delay in your case...i have been in touch with this subclass for more than 1 year .i have seen just 2 cases including yours that took soo long ...there is no explanation for such delay .......i think now you will get your visa as you already took the medical again...so the best thing to wait and be patient ...which city are you pakistan ????


----------



## darkknight58 (May 25, 2018)

ahmadriaz2018 said:


> hi dark night,
> shocked to see such delay in your case...i have been in touch with this subclass for more than 1 year .i have seen just 2 cases including yours that took soo long ...there is no explanation for such delay .......i think now you will get your visa as you already took the medical again...so the best thing to wait and be patient ...which city are you pakistan ????


sigh.....hopefully, I will get it soon... I was in Malaysia and now from the middle of April I am in UAE visiting my Father. Do you think I should email them? And since i had to change the address by updating address...could this cause further delay?

Thanks


----------



## ahmadriaz2018 (Feb 25, 2018)

darkknight58 said:


> sigh.....hopefully, I will get it soon... I was in Malaysia and now from the middle of April I am in UAE visiting my Father. Do you think I should email them? And since i had to change the address by updating address...could this cause further delay?
> 
> Thanks


yes,it will also delay the process....if you provide some new prove or document,it delays whole process by 1 month .....


----------



## darkknight58 (May 25, 2018)

ahmadriaz2018 said:


> yes,it will also delay the process....if you provide some new prove or document,it delays whole process by 1 month .....


I see. Thanks. Hopefully, I will get it soon. I am really worried as it is taking so long. Hopefully, they won't reject it.


----------



## Poudel123 (Mar 11, 2018)

Dear all,

When should we get a Health Insurance ?
Is it before or after the CO contacts us?

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## aarthisr (Apr 1, 2018)

I am still waiting for my visa grant
applied 16th nov 17
co contacted 18th jan 18
provided details 6th feb 18
4th april they replied to my mail saying no further details required
12th april new co contacted for cv and desired job and i provided them immediately 
after that no contact from co
is dre any other docs that will be asked?
also the passport photo that is uploaded is a scanned copy of the photo.. i didnt upload the back side with my name writtern.. is it necessary to upload the back side of photo with my name printed on it???


----------



## aarthisr (Apr 1, 2018)

aarthisr said:


> I am still waiting for my visa grant
> applied 16th nov 17
> co contacted 18th jan 18
> provided details 6th feb 18
> ...


also i have changed my address and phone number from uk to india on feb 3rd.


----------



## Jumper1 (May 9, 2018)

Poudel123 said:


> Dear all,
> 
> When should we get a Health Insurance ?
> Is it before or after the CO contacts us?
> ...


Dear Poudel123, 
Is there any progress with your application?


----------



## Poudel123 (Mar 11, 2018)

No progress. Still the status is recieved.CO havenot contacted me. I had applied on April 13. I am unsure whether i should buy a health insurance or not before contact by the CO.


Jumper1 said:


> Dear Poudel123,
> Is there any progress with your application?


Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jumper1 (May 9, 2018)

Poudel123 said:


> No progress. Still the status is recieved.CO havenot contacted me. I had applied on April 13. I am unsure whether i should buy a health insurance or not before contact by the CO.
> 
> 
> Jumper1 said:
> ...


I lodged my application on 7th April and the status is still "Received". I think there's no need to get worry about health insurance until visa grant!


----------



## Poudel123 (Mar 11, 2018)

Jumper1 said:


> I lodged my application on 7th April and the status is still "Received". I think there's no need to get worry about health insurance until visa grant!


Thanks. Please let mw know when the CO will contact you. May be i will be next in the line.

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jumper1 (May 9, 2018)

Poudel123 said:


> Jumper1 said:
> 
> 
> > I lodged my application on 7th April and the status is still "Received". I think there's no need to get worry about health insurance until visa grant!
> ...


Sure


----------



## abc18 (Feb 13, 2018)

ava26 said:


> Hi! Can you give us a list of all the documents you uploaded? Thanks!


Hi ava26!

Archived Penal Clearance Certificate
Bachelor's Degree Diploma
Bachelor's Degree Transcript
Passport Photo
Form 80 Signed
Birth Certificate
Driving Licence
National ID Card
Military Service Record
Passport First Page
Identity Register Copy
National ID Card (Father)
National ID Card (Mother)
National ID Card (Brother)
IELTS Test Report Form


----------



## abc18 (Feb 13, 2018)

ahmadriaz2018 said:


> hey abc ,
> you will get your grant near 20 june.....secondly its useless to email them.
> just wait and be patient ......which university you graduated ???did CO contacted your uni for verification???CO calls the uni for verification ...so make sure when he calls the uni,the quickly respond to him ...so that your grant can be finalised....


Dear ahmadriaz2018,

First of all, thank you for motivating me. Nowadays, I am trying to be patient.

I graduated from Selcuk University in Turkey. My diploma has Washington Accord accreditation.

No one called me. By the way, *what does the CO mean?* I have never read an information on the internet that someone will call me to verify my university during 476 visa process. *Are you sure about the calling on phone?*

Thank you for your kind attention.


----------



## ahmadriaz2018 (Feb 25, 2018)

abc18 said:


> Dear ahmadriaz2018,
> 
> First of all, thank you for motivating me. Nowadays, I am trying to be patient.
> 
> ...


dear abc,
CO means case officer......co will call your university for degree verification.plz call the university and make check wether the case officer called or not ???secondly give instruction to university concern department,that when case officer call ,make sure the answer them in time ,to avoid extra time...


----------



## Poudel123 (Mar 11, 2018)

ahmadriaz2018 said:


> dear abc,
> CO means case officer......co will call your university for degree verification.plz call the university and make check wether the case officer called or not ???secondly give instruction to university concern department,that when case officer call ,make sure the answer them in time ,to avoid extra time...


Dear ahmadriaz2018,

Which department will CO call? Will the process be delayed if University won't recieve it. I dont think my university has recieved such calls in past.

Regars

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## ahmadriaz2018 (Feb 25, 2018)

Poudel123 said:


> Dear ahmadriaz2018,
> 
> Which department will CO call? Will the process be delayed if University won't recieve it. I dont think my university has recieved such calls in past.
> 
> ...


poudel123,
Yes,case officer will call you university record department.they always do...some time they send email...


----------



## abc18 (Feb 13, 2018)

ahmadriaz2018 said:


> dear abc,
> CO means case officer......co will call your university for degree verification.plz call the university and make check wether the case officer called or not ???secondly give instruction to university concern department,that when case officer call ,make sure the answer them in time ,to avoid extra time...


Dear ahmadriaz2018,

Thanks for the information. I will ask my university on the subject.

After you gave me the information, I searched on the Internet that why do case officers call our universities. I learned that they want to verify our graduation date.

But unfortunately, I have just noticed that my bachelor's diploma was translated wrongly. Although I graduated on 15 August, official NAATI translator translated as 15 June. Also, I wrote my graduation date as 15 August to the first visa application page and form 80.

How can I hand-on this situation? Should I contact with case officer trough e-mail or upload correct translation diploma to update details page? If I upload a new document to update details page, does my application delay for a month? Maybe, I should wait as if nothing happened. I am undecided. Does anyone have any suggestion?

Thank you.


----------



## arjunnkl (May 30, 2018)

Any recent visa grant in may month?...am waiting for my grant


----------



## abc18 (Feb 13, 2018)

arjunnkl said:


> Any recent visa grant in may month?...am waiting for my grant


When did you apply?

Could you tell us your timeline?

Thanks.


----------



## ahmadriaz2018 (Feb 25, 2018)

abc18 said:


> Dear ahmadriaz2018,
> 
> Thanks for the information. I will ask my university on the subject.
> 
> ...


Dear abc,
its a very tricky situation you are in...so you have to be very patient and clever about what to do.There is two way to this situation ...you can update them and yes it will delay your process...secondly just leave it that way ,just pray ...everything goes smooth ....call the university ,if they haven't called then you dont need to updtae ....if they have called then updtae them....


----------



## abc18 (Feb 13, 2018)

ahmadriaz2018 said:


> Dear abc,
> its a very tricky situation you are in...so you have to be very patient and clever about what to do.There is two way to this situation ...you can update them and yes it will delay your process...secondly just leave it that way ,just pray ...everything goes smooth ....call the university ,if they haven't called then you dont need to updtae ....if they have called then updtae them....


There is no tricky situation about me. The official NAATI translator translated wrong. Also, 15 June and 15 August are available to apply the visa.


----------



## arjunnkl (May 30, 2018)

Applied on feb 5 ... Acknowledgement received at feb 7... Submitted police clearance and medical at 13 feb and form 80 and 1220 on feb 20... The processing time extended to 4 months... Its almost 113 days for me.. I dont know what to do( i applied through migration agent)


----------



## abc18 (Feb 13, 2018)

arjunnkl said:


> Applied on feb 5 ... Acknowledgement received at feb 7... Submitted police clearance and medical at 13 feb and form 80 and 1220 on feb 20... The processing time extended to 4 months... Its almost 113 days for me.. I dont know what to do( i applied through migration agent)


Your migration agent should contact with your case officer on the subject.

Thanks.


----------



## abc18 (Feb 13, 2018)

Could you inform me a subject?

If I upload a new document, will my process time extend or delay for a month?

Thank you.


----------



## Mohsen91 (Mar 17, 2018)

abc18 said:


> Hi ava26!
> 
> Archived Penal Clearance Certificate
> Bachelor's Degree Diploma
> ...


what is the Identity Register Copy? 
and do we need to upload our parents and siblings IDs?


----------



## Jumper1 (May 9, 2018)

Ammarkh95 said:


> I applied on 31st March 2018, my application status still "Received", Hopefully by mid of May CO will contact you.


Have CO contacted you?


----------



## Poudel123 (Mar 11, 2018)

abc18 said:


> Could you inform me a subject?
> 
> If I upload a new document, will my process time extend or delay for a month?
> 
> Thank you.


I also need this info . Could anyone help us out? Suppose i uploaded multiple documents within 2 months at different time before CO contacta. So will this activity delay my process ?

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## ahmadriaz2018 (Feb 25, 2018)

Poudel123 said:


> I also need this info . Could anyone help us out? Suppose i uploaded multiple documents within 2 months at different time before CO contacta. So will this activity delay my process ?
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


dear poudel,
No,it will not delay your process.uploading documents at any time before CO contact is oki....


----------



## abc18 (Feb 13, 2018)

Mohsen91 said:


> what is the Identity Register Copy?
> and do we need to upload our parents and siblings IDs?


It shows residence history of you and your parents.

Thanks.


----------



## darkknight58 (May 25, 2018)

Hi guys!

does anybody get visa grant after 20th of may?

Thanks


----------



## abc18 (Feb 13, 2018)

darkknight58 said:


> Hi guys!
> 
> does anybody get visa grant after 20th of may?
> 
> Thanks


I aplied on 11 March and I am still waiting. And you?


----------



## darkknight58 (May 25, 2018)

abc18 said:


> I aplied on 11 March and I am still waiting. And you?


I applied almost a year ago....


----------



## abc18 (Feb 13, 2018)

darkknight58 said:


> I applied almost a year ago....


Do you have any idea about why did not you get the confirmation from Australia?


----------



## darkknight58 (May 25, 2018)

well... the status says further assessment...
and the department contacted me last month requesting once more for PCC and medical certificate


----------



## abc18 (Feb 13, 2018)

darkknight58 said:


> well... the status says further assessment...
> and the department contacted me last month requesting once more for PCC and medical certificate


There must be a reason. What do you think about that?


----------



## abc18 (Feb 13, 2018)

darkknight58 said:


> well... the status says further assessment...
> and the department contacted me last month requesting once more for PCC and medical certificate


Where are you from? Do you appropriate all requirements?


----------



## darkknight58 (May 25, 2018)

abc18 said:


> Where are you from? Do you appropriate all requirements?


I am from Pakistan....yes i fulfill all requirements. well could be but I asked and they gave no particular reason and just said that they are processing.


----------



## darkknight58 (May 25, 2018)

abc18 said:


> There must be a reason. What do you think about that?


hopefully i will get it soon...i am just tired of waiting...its really stressful


----------



## abc18 (Feb 13, 2018)

Are there anyone who aplied the visa on March 2018? Did you get it?

Thanks.


----------



## arjunnkl (May 30, 2018)

abc18 said:


> Are there anyone who aplied the visa on March 2018? Did you get it?
> 
> Thanks.


Applied on feb 2018 still waiting


----------



## abc18 (Feb 13, 2018)

arjunnkl said:


> Applied on feb 2018 still waiting


Where are you from?


----------



## arjunnkl (May 30, 2018)

abc18 said:


> arjunnkl said:
> 
> 
> > Applied on feb 2018 still waiting
> ...


India


----------



## Jumper1 (May 9, 2018)

Any recent grant or CO contact?


----------



## svik2744 (Apr 16, 2018)

abc18 said:


> Are there anyone who aplied the visa on March 2018? Did you get it?
> 
> Thanks.


Yes, Me. Applied Mar 4, Direct grant May 8. Bangladeshi


----------



## ava26 (May 10, 2018)

svik2744 said:


> abc18 said:
> 
> 
> > Are there anyone who aplied the visa on March 2018? Did you get it?
> ...


Hi! What documents did you upload? Hoping for a direct grant also. Thank you so much.


----------



## darkknight58 (May 25, 2018)

Hi Guys!

Anybody got the grant in June so far?

Thanks


----------



## abc18 (Feb 13, 2018)

02-Mar-18: I applied for the visa. (Status: Received)

11-Mar-18: I uploaded all document that they want. (Status: Received)

08-May-18: They contacted me and requested to upload penal clearance certificate although I uploaded on 2 March. (Status: Initial Assesment)

10-May-18: I uploaded all document which they requested. (Status: Initial Assesment)

20-May-18: I clicked the button to confirm. (Further Assesment)

04-June-18: I send an email to case officer to ask my grant date.

And still, I am waiting.

What do you think about my visa grant date?


----------



## abc18 (Feb 13, 2018)

svik2744 said:


> Yes, Me. Applied Mar 4, Direct grant May 8. Bangladeshi


Hi svik2744,
Could you share which documents did you upload?

Thanks


----------



## svik2744 (Apr 16, 2018)

abc18 said:


> Hi svik2744,
> Could you share which documents did you upload?
> 
> Thanks


submitted form 80, 1221, cv, pcc, medical during application lodgement.

Try to submit these before the CO asks for it. What I have seen is, if the CO asks for any of these/any other document, doesn't matter whether u submit the next day or not, it takes another month or so for the visa grant.


----------



## svik2744 (Apr 16, 2018)

I also uploaded a cover letter explaining my case


----------



## ahmadriaz2018 (Feb 25, 2018)

svik2744 said:


> I also uploaded a cover letter explaining my case


hi svik2744,
what you wrote in covering letter ????


----------



## Ammarkh95 (May 4, 2018)

Hi Guys, 

Is it recommended to include an unconditional offer from University of Sydney (Masters) in my attachments for the 476 visa, i already received one three months ago, is it also recommended to upload my bank statement.


----------



## Ammarkh95 (May 4, 2018)

svik2744 said:


> submitted form 80, 1221, cv, pcc, medical during application lodgement.
> 
> Try to submit these before the CO asks for it. What I have seen is, if the CO asks for any of these/any other document, doesn't matter whether u submit the next day or not, it takes another month or so for the visa grant.


Dear svik2744, under which category shall I upload form 1221, there is only one tab for form 80, shall it be uploaded to other documents tab please confirm.


----------



## armaanilove (Sep 15, 2017)

I was given a subclass 476 visa couple of months ago. Here are the details:

Visa grant date: 20 December 2017
Visa expiry date: 20 June 2019
Entries allowed Multiple entries to and from Australia during the validity of your visa
Must not arrive after: 20 June 2019
Enter before date: 08 November 2018
Period of stay: 18 months from your first arrival on this visa.

My question is that, if I make a first visit to Australia on 7th November 2018, will the 18 months start from that? If yes, that would be well past my visa expiry date of 20 June 2019. That's confusing.
Does it mean I can go back and forth as many times until 20 June 2019 but would have to remain in Australia to use the full 18 months until 07th May 2020? Or the vevo will update as soon as I make my first entry?

Can someone please help me with this?

Thanks!!


----------



## svik2744 (Apr 16, 2018)

Ammarkh95 said:


> Dear svik2744, under which category shall I upload form 1221, there is only one tab for form 80, shall it be uploaded to other documents tab please confirm.


Upload it to the OTHER section


----------



## svik2744 (Apr 16, 2018)

armaanilove said:


> I was given a subclass 476 visa couple of months ago. Here are the details:
> 
> Visa grant date: 20 December 2017
> Visa expiry date: 20 June 2019
> ...


Enter before 8 Nov, period. 18 months will start from the day that u get in. The expiry date is for if u enter Australia the same day ur visa is granted AFAIK.


----------



## svik2744 (Apr 16, 2018)

ahmadriaz2018 said:


> hi svik2744,
> what you wrote in covering letter ????


 showing how I fulfil the conditions for 476 in bullet points and what file name corresponds to what documents. basically making it easier for the CO to follow the application package.


----------



## Chowdhuryalam (Apr 12, 2018)

svik2744 said:


> I also uploaded a cover letter explaining my case



From which university you have completed your degree??


----------



## Chowdhuryalam (Apr 12, 2018)

I have applied masters from UTS but unfortunately i got rejection from 485 visa. Can i apply 476 visa ?? Right now i cover all the requirements of 476 visa.

Is the rejection make any difference??


----------



## Ammarkh95 (May 4, 2018)

Regarding Forms 80,1221 is it fine to fill them in pdf format with electronic signature, or they have to be filled and signed by hand


----------



## Jumper1 (May 9, 2018)

Ammarkh95 said:


> Regarding Forms 80,1221 is it fine to fill them in pdf format with electronic signature, or they have to be filled and signed by hand


Have CO contacted you?


----------



## mejo (May 18, 2018)

I complete my B.tech Degree in 2016, In my certificate it is written that exam the exam is held in may 2016 and I got my certificate in july 2016 and it is also re. Can anyone please tell that i am eligible for visa 476 for apply now in the month of june 2018...Urgent Urgent


----------



## Jumper1 (May 9, 2018)

mejo said:


> I complete my B.tech Degree in 2016, In my certificate it is written that exam the exam is held in may 2016 and I got my certificate in july 2016 and it is also re. Can anyone please tell that i am eligible for visa 476 for apply now in the month of june 2018...Urgent Urgent


Yes you can apply before the date on which degree has been awarded to you normally it's your convocation date.


----------



## ahmadriaz2018 (Feb 25, 2018)

mejo said:


> I complete my B.tech Degree in 2016, In my certificate it is written that exam the exam is held in may 2016 and I got my certificate in july 2016 and it is also re. Can anyone please tell that i am eligible for visa 476 for apply now in the month of june 2018...Urgent Urgent


hi mejo
you are eligible to apply ........the date on your degree is consider ...so you are good to go...


----------



## Mohsen91 (Mar 17, 2018)

Ammarkh95 said:


> Regarding Forms 80,1221 is it fine to fill them in pdf format with electronic signature, or they have to be filled and signed by hand


By hand dude, it is written on top of the form


----------



## Mohsen91 (Mar 17, 2018)

Chowdhuryalam said:


> I have applied masters from UTS but unfortunately i got rejection from 485 visa. Can i apply 476 visa ?? Right now i cover all the requirements of 476 visa.
> 
> Is the rejection make any difference??


Depends on the last rejection reasons. Why they rejected you?


----------



## Mohsen91 (Mar 17, 2018)

Ammarkh95 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Is it recommended to include an unconditional offer from University of Sydney (Masters) in my attachments for the 476 visa, i already received one three months ago, is it also recommended to upload my bank statement.


those are abnormal! where did you get these recommendations!


----------



## Ammarkh95 (May 4, 2018)

Dear Mohsen, i didnt get you well are they abnormal in a good or bad way ?


----------



## ahmadriaz2018 (Feb 25, 2018)

Mohsen91 said:


> those are abnormal! where did you get these recommendations!


hi mohsin ,
whats your timeline???and which university you graduated from and what course ???


----------



## zain78600 (Jun 12, 2018)

I applied for 476 visa in March 2018 and I recieved the visa at 8th june 2018 but I forget the password of my email. what should I do now?


----------



## Jumper1 (May 9, 2018)

zain78600 said:


> I applied for 476 visa in March 2018 and I recieved the visa at 8th june 2018 but I forget the password of my email. what should I do now?


What was your timeline?


----------



## ahmadriaz2018 (Feb 25, 2018)

zain78600 said:


> I applied for 476 visa in March 2018 and I recieved the visa at 8th june 2018 but I forget the password of my email. what should I do now?


hi zain ,
whats your timeline ???and which uni you graduated???
secondly did apply through Consultant ???its pretty simple to import your last application ...msg me your number ..will guide yah...thanks


----------



## Mr.WasheeWashee (Feb 8, 2018)

Submitted my application on the 7th of April and still nothing. Anyone here who submitted their's in early April?


----------



## Jumper1 (May 9, 2018)

Mr.WasheeWashee said:


> Submitted my application on the 7th of April and still nothing. Anyone here who submitted their's in early April?


I also lodged my application on 7th of April still no update 😕


----------



## baloch444 (Jun 13, 2018)

Hi,
Good day,
So I've this query, I did a science before and applied a 485 on the basis of that. And now I want to do a degree in engineering, so after graduation can I apply for a 476 visa?


----------



## Ahmed94 (Jun 13, 2018)

Do I have to provide insurance for visa 476 and relationships certificate while I have stated that I am single.. guys help me out . I haven't been contacted by CO since the time I have applied on 28 March 2018


----------



## ramthalapathy (Jun 13, 2018)

zain78600 said:


> I applied for 476 visa in March 2018 and I recieved the visa at 8th june 2018 but I forget the password of my email. what should I do now?


which date in march u applied????


----------



## ramthalapathy (Jun 13, 2018)

Mr.WasheeWashee said:


> Submitted my application on the 7th of April and still nothing. Anyone here who submitted their's in early April?


submitted in march 20 still no updates


----------



## ramthalapathy (Jun 13, 2018)

if co needs additional document he will contact u in case of not submitting pcc and medical,there is no need for insurance while applying visa.


----------



## ramthalapathy (Jun 13, 2018)

did anyone got visa from 2016 passed out in engineering, applied in month march and April???


----------



## ahmadriaz2018 (Feb 25, 2018)

Ahmed94 said:


> Do I have to provide insurance for visa 476 and relationships certificate while I have stated that I am single.. guys help me out . I haven't been contacted by CO since the time I have applied on 28 March 2018


hi ahmed,
you dont need any insurance at the moment ..secondly if you are married now than nothing to be worried about .you add a member in your application .yah it will prolong your process because you have give details of your partner ...


----------



## Chowdhuryalam (Apr 12, 2018)

Mohsen91 said:


> Chowdhuryalam said:
> 
> 
> > I have applied masters from UTS but unfortunately i got rejection from 485 visa. Can i apply 476 visa ?? Right now i cover all the requirements of 476 visa.
> ...


I couldn’t fulfill elglish requirement due to lost my passport. As soon as i got my passport i sat for exam and i scored what was the requirement. But the CO told me that i have to give exam before submit the application. Now i can fulfill all the requirements for 476. Is there any issue to get visa??


----------



## Brins (Jun 13, 2018)

I submitted my application on 6th April and still the status is showing 'received' . Can I know whether your's changed to ' under assessment/under process' !?


----------



## Brins (Jun 13, 2018)

Hi,, I applied my visa on April 6, 2018 and still my status shows 'received'. Is it normal!?


----------



## ahmadriaz2018 (Feb 25, 2018)

Brins said:


> Hi,, I applied my visa on April 6, 2018 and still my status shows 'received'. Is it normal!?


hi brins,
its pretty normal....you will get response in 15 to 20 days as its peak time .....


----------



## Brins (Jun 13, 2018)

ahmadriaz2018 said:


> Brins said:
> 
> 
> > Hi,, I applied my visa on April 6, 2018 and still my status shows 'received'. Is it normal!?
> ...


I appreciate ur response!
Also I wonder, whether CV and the evidences of pcc and health clearance are mandatory!?

Ive already submitted all the required documents in the checklist including pcc and Health clearance. Is it possible for getting direct grant or do I need to provide anything else to avoid the process delay?


----------



## ahmadriaz2018 (Feb 25, 2018)

Brins said:


> I appreciate ur response!
> Also I wonder, whether CV and the evidences of pcc and health clearance are mandatory!?
> 
> Ive already submitted all the required documents in the checklist including pcc and Health clearance. Is it possible for getting direct grant or do I need to provide anything else to avoid the process delay?


hi brins,
Yes, you can get the direct grant but not before processing time published...and also upload form1221,sometimes CO also demand it ...


----------



## gobikrishnan (Nov 7, 2009)

Hi,
My cousin wants to apply for skilled recognized graduate 476 visa, he finished his engineering in 2017 and he has few arrears. He approached a consultancy and started the process even with arrears and without completing the course. They still say he is eligible to apply. please advise whether he is in the right direction or not.
Thank u
GK


----------



## Brins (Jun 13, 2018)

ahmadriaz2018 said:


> Brins said:
> 
> 
> > I appreciate ur response!
> ...


Yeah I already uploaded 1221. Apart from cv and evidences(receipts) of pcc and health clearance, I believe I uploaded everything. 
Thanks mate!!


----------



## ahmadriaz2018 (Feb 25, 2018)

gobikrishnan said:


> Hi,
> My cousin wants to apply for skilled recognized graduate 476 visa, he finished his engineering in 2017 and he has few arrears. He approached a consultancy and started the process even with arrears and without completing the course. They still say he is eligible to apply. please advise whether he is in the right direction or not.
> Thank u
> GK


hi gobikrishnan,
brother can you explain what type of arrears ????it will be very easy to answer your query....


----------



## ahmadriaz2018 (Feb 25, 2018)

Brins said:


> Yeah I already uploaded 1221. Apart from cv and evidences(receipts) of pcc and health clearance, I believe I uploaded everything.
> Thanks mate!!


hi brins,
no worries bro ,feels good to help out friends ......


----------



## ahmadriaz2018 (Feb 25, 2018)

Happy eid mubrack to everyone .......


----------



## Brins (Jun 13, 2018)

ahmadriaz2018 said:


> Brins said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah I already uploaded 1221. Apart from cv and evidences(receipts) of pcc and health clearance, I believe I uploaded everything.
> ...


Aw that's cool dude,,,!! Btw Havva gr8 Mubarak!!


----------



## Ammarkh95 (May 4, 2018)

Hi all anybody applied in late March, got contacted by CO ????

I noticed that processing times are no longer shown when I log into my immi account today.


----------



## Brins (Jun 13, 2018)

Ammarkh95 said:


> Hi all anybody applied in late March, got contacted by CO ????
> 
> I noticed that processing times are no longer shown when I log into my immi account today.


Hi ammarkh

Yeah just now I checked ,its not showing for me aswell. I applied on first week of April.


----------



## ahmadriaz2018 (Feb 25, 2018)

hi brain and ammarkh95,
its not showing the processing time because new processing will be published in few days ....it can be increased or decreased ....depends ...nothing to be worried or excited......


----------



## gobikrishnan (Nov 7, 2009)

ahmadriaz2018 said:


> hi gobikrishnan,
> brother can you explain what type of arrears ????it will be very easy to answer your query....


He got few papers to clear in Engineering. Few academic arrears.


----------



## Waqas05 (Jun 17, 2018)

I applied through consultant on 26th May with all required documents and submitted the medical on 4th june. How can i check my application? Because consultant didn't gave me any id. What should i do?


----------



## ahmadriaz2018 (Feb 25, 2018)

Waqas05 said:


> I applied through consultant on 26th May with all required documents and submitted the medical on 4th june. How can i check my application? Because consultant didn't gave me any id. What should i do?


hi waqas,
Why do u need ID ????ARE YOU NOT SATISFIED WITH CONSULTANT ???SECONDLY THERE IS A WAY BUT THEN CONSULTANT WILL NOT BE ABLE TO EXCESS YOUR ACCOUNT


----------



## ahmadriaz2018 (Feb 25, 2018)

gobikrishnan said:


> He got few papers to clear in Engineering. Few academic arrears.


hi gobikrishan,
inbox me ...


----------



## Waqas05 (Jun 17, 2018)

ahmadriaz2018 said:


> hi waqas,
> Why do u need ID ????ARE YOU NOT SATISFIED WITH CONSULTANT ???SECONDLY THERE IS A WAY BUT THEN CONSULTANT WILL NOT BE ABLE TO EXCESS YOUR ACCOUNT


thanks for your reply.
I just need to know whats status of my application and do CO contact me or the consultant.


----------



## ahmadriaz2018 (Feb 25, 2018)

Waqas05 said:


> thanks for your reply.
> I just need to know whats status of my application and do CO contact me or the consultant.


hi waqas,
i think you should ask your consultant..he can guide you better ....bcz he have the immi account ...


----------



## Jumper1 (May 9, 2018)

Any recent grant or CO contact?


----------



## Ammarkh95 (May 4, 2018)

hi all did you see the new processing times updated today it says 75% processed in 3 month 

90% processed in 5 months. is this only applies to people applying now in June, or it will also have the impact on previous dates applications


----------



## nizar123 (Jun 19, 2018)

Hey guys, I had applied for subclass 476 on 22 march 2018 and still waiting for my grant, can u guys tell whats could be the reason?? meanwhile my friend who applied on 18 march got his grant on 4th of june but i m still waiting for mine and my status is still recieved


----------



## ahmadriaz2018 (Feb 25, 2018)

Ammarkh95 said:


> hi all did you see the new processing times updated today it says 75% processed in 3 month
> 
> 90% processed in 5 months. is this only applies to people applying now in June, or it will also have the impact on previous dates applications


hi ammarkh,
yes ,it will apply for new applications......


----------



## ahmadriaz2018 (Feb 25, 2018)

nizar123 said:


> Hey guys, I had applied for subclass 476 on 22 march 2018 and still waiting for my grant, can u guys tell whats could be the reason?? meanwhile my friend who applied on 18 march got his grant on 4th of june but i m still waiting for mine and my status is still recieved


hi nizar,
it really depends upon the work load of your CO .i think in next 10 to 15 days all guys who applied in March will get the visas ...soo you will get in next 15 days....


----------



## ahmadriaz2018 (Feb 25, 2018)

Hi guys,
people are getting there grant who applied in March ...soo things are moving in right direction ....


----------



## Amey (Jun 12, 2018)

ahmadriaz2018 said:


> Hi guys,
> people are getting there grant who applied in March ...soo things are moving in right direction ....


Is this is only for 459 visa applicant or for all 189/190 aswel.


----------



## ahmadriaz2018 (Feb 25, 2018)

Amey said:


> Is this is only for 459 visa applicant or for all 189/190 aswel.


hi,
Only for 476 visa subclass.....


----------



## arjunnkl (May 30, 2018)

ahmadriaz2018 said:


> Hi guys,
> people are getting there grant who applied in March ...soo things are moving in right direction ....


I applied on feb 6 still waiting for grant.. I submitted pcc and medical before CO request for it


----------



## Ahmed94 (Jun 13, 2018)

ahmadriaz2018 said:


> Hi guys,
> people are getting there grant who applied in March ...soo things are moving in right direction ....


hi bro 
hope youre doing fine, happy eid mubarak

how do you know people are getting their grant? i have also applied on 28th march 2018 and yet shows 'received'

anyone facing the same problem?

thankyou for your time.


----------



## Abby007 (Apr 13, 2018)

Ahmed94 said:


> hi bro
> hope youre doing fine, happy eid mubarak
> 
> how do you know people are getting their grant? i have also applied on 28th march 2018 and yet shows 'received'
> ...


https*:// -*docs.*google.*com/spreadsheets/d/1aXMskDMdmsoj60XGc9ZOGvejZZUGvZLbknzVq_AA9ms/edit#gid*=*1156124946
(remove the *)
This is the excel spreadsheet where you can find various 476 applicants of this forum sharing their visa process status..You can observe that people who applied on early march are getting their grants in a span of 1 week.


----------



## ahmadriaz2018 (Feb 25, 2018)

Ahmed94 said:


> hi bro
> hope youre doing fine, happy eid mubarak
> 
> how do you know people are getting their grant? i have also applied on 28th march 2018 and yet shows 'received'
> ...


hi ahmed ,
i have joined few groups like this one...so im getting updates from all sides.....u will getting your grant in 10 to 15 days......if things goes in same speed as its going now....


----------



## ahmadriaz2018 (Feb 25, 2018)

Abby007 said:


> https*:// -*docs.*google.*com/spreadsheets/d/1aXMskDMdmsoj60XGc9ZOGvejZZUGvZLbknzVq_AA9ms/edit#gid*=*1156124946
> (remove the *)
> This is the excel spreadsheet where you can find various 476 applicants of this forum sharing their visa process status..You can observe that people who applied on early march are getting their grants in a span of 1 week.


hi abby ,
can u send the link again ..its not opening ....


----------



## Abby007 (Apr 13, 2018)

ahmadriaz2018 said:


> hi abby ,
> can u send the link again ..its not opening ....


Due to my lack of posts I couldn't post links, refer to post #2810 (page 281) of this thread for the link.


----------



## Ahmed94 (Jun 13, 2018)

ahmadriaz2018 said:


> hi ahmed ,
> i have joined few groups like this one...so im getting updates from all sides.....u will getting your grant in 10 to 15 days......if things goes in same speed as its going now....


Thanks bro for the information.

By chance any one applying from mechanical engineering department ?


----------



## ahmadriaz2018 (Feb 25, 2018)

Ahmed94 said:


> Thanks bro for the information.
> 
> By chance any one applying from mechanical engineering department ?


hi ahmad 
yah i did applied on mechanical engineering ....


----------



## Ahmed94 (Jun 13, 2018)

ahmadriaz2018 said:


> hi ahmad
> yah i did applied on mechanical engineering ....


have you managed to get any job yet?


----------



## ahmadriaz2018 (Feb 25, 2018)

Ahmed94 said:


> have you managed to get any job yet?


hi ahmed,
i havent travelled yet ...but many of my friends have got field related jobs.....


----------



## mejo (May 18, 2018)

Hi everyone I need your help, I have plan to apply visa 476, but the problem is that I should graduate before 2yrs from my graduation...I completed my exam on may and got my certificate on July 2. Which will be the last day for applying this Visa 476....please help me I am running out of time.


----------



## Poudel123 (Mar 11, 2018)

If the date on your degree given on convocation is July 2. You are fine to apply.


mejo said:


> Hi everyone I need your help, I have plan to apply visa 476, but the problem is that I should graduate before 2yrs from my graduation...I completed my exam on may and got my certificate on July 2. Which will be the last day for applying this Visa 476....please help me I am running out of time.


Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## ahmadriaz2018 (Feb 25, 2018)

mejo said:


> Hi everyone I need your help, I have plan to apply visa 476, but the problem is that I should graduate before 2yrs from my graduation...I completed my exam on may and got my certificate on July 2. Which will be the last day for applying this Visa 476....please help me I am running out of time.


hi mejo,
you atre good to go ...you still have time...apply as soon as possible....


----------



## Mohsen91 (Mar 17, 2018)

Chowdhuryalam said:


> I couldn’t fulfill elglish requirement due to lost my passport. As soon as i got my passport i sat for exam and i scored what was the requirement. But the CO told me that i have to give exam before submit the application. Now i can fulfill all the requirements for 476. Is there any issue to get visa??


If the only reason was the English Requirement, you can apply for 485 and 476 and your chance is high.


----------



## Mohsen91 (Mar 17, 2018)

ahmadriaz2018 said:


> hi mohsin ,
> whats your timeline???and which university you graduated from and what course ???


Hi Ahmad, I applied at early May and still ''Recived''. I updated the list already.

I have Water and Environmental Engineering MSc from University of Surrey near London.

Hope to join you with a direct grant.


----------



## Mohsen91 (Mar 17, 2018)

Ammarkh95 said:


> Dear Mohsen, i didnt get you well are they abnormal in a good or bad way ?


You can study on visa 476. But the master degree takes 2 years in Aus and you will get 18 months. I am sure there is no need for adding this to your ducs. It will not help you, may make a trouble for you.


----------



## Ammarkh95 (May 4, 2018)

Mohsen91 said:


> You can study on visa 476. But the master degree takes 2 years in Aus and you will get 18 months. I am sure there is no need for adding this to your ducs. It will not help you, may make a trouble for you.


Hi Mohsen My Master's program period is actually 18 months, I just included the offer letter as a proof for my visit to Australia because I don't have a full plan of what I am going to do once I reach there.


----------



## ahmadriaz2018 (Feb 25, 2018)

Ammarkh95 said:


> Hi Mohsen My Master's program period is actually 18 months, I just included the offer letter as a proof for my visit to Australia because I don't have a full plan of what I am going to do once I reach there.


hi ammarkh,
I think there was no need of adding detail of your masters program .....but doesnt matter know..hopefully u will your grant soon ...


----------



## Chowdhuryalam (Apr 12, 2018)

Is there any option to track visa status?? I have taken help to my lawyer for visa processing...


----------



## Ahmeddaahir (Jun 29, 2018)

Hi guys, I have lodged my documents on 19 MAY until now the CO didn't contact me yet? Anyone who applied in MAY and CO contacted with him? I appreciate your help guys thank you


----------



## Jumper1 (May 9, 2018)

Ahmeddaahir said:


> Hi guys, I have lodged my documents on 19 MAY until now the CO didn't contact me yet? Anyone who applied in MAY and CO contacted with him? I appreciate your help guys thank you


Brother people who applied in April haven't get any update yet so who applied in May need to wait with patience


----------



## Ahmed94 (Jun 13, 2018)

Jumper1 said:


> Brother people who applied in April haven't get any update yet so who applied in May need to wait with patience


Bro even people from March 2018 haven't got any reply yet.. hope we get reply soon


----------



## Jumper1 (May 9, 2018)

Ahmed94 said:


> Bro even people from March 2018 haven't got any reply yet.. hope we get reply soon


Bro most of the people who applied before 20th March have already got their grants. At which date you lodged your application?


----------



## Ahmed94 (Jun 13, 2018)

Jumper1 said:


> Bro most of the people who applied before 20th March have already got their grants. At which date you lodged your application?


Yes I know. I applied on 28 March 2018 hopefully will get soon and do you have any friend facing the same problem?


----------



## Jumper1 (May 9, 2018)

Ahmed94 said:


> Yes I know. I applied on 28 March 2018 hopefully will get soon and do you have any friend facing the same problem?


I applied on 7th April and still waiting for any progress


----------



## ramanmann (Jun 15, 2018)

i applied my file on 19 march still no response. anyone who applied in march and get visa


----------



## Jumper1 (May 9, 2018)

Any recent grants or CO contact?


----------



## Ammarkh95 (May 4, 2018)

Hi Guys, I have a general question about the visa subclass 476, is it not allowed to take the IELTS test after lodging the visa application. my friend took his test after the application by 7 days and provided the results within 21 days is that acceptable.


----------



## Ahmeddaahir (Jun 29, 2018)

Jumper have you got your visa grant?


----------



## ahmadriaz2018 (Feb 25, 2018)

HI GUYS,
At the moment grants are coming for those guys who applied in March End....In few days ,guys who applied in April will start receiving their grants...


----------



## Jumper1 (May 9, 2018)

Ahmeddaahir said:


> Jumper have you got your visa grant?


Nopes 😕


----------



## Abby007 (Apr 13, 2018)

ahmadriaz2018 said:


> HI GUYS,
> At the moment grants are coming for those guys who applied in March End....In few days ,guys who applied in April will start receiving their grants...


Hi ahmedriaz,

I lodged the application on 30th March and did my medicals on 4th of April, in how many days do you expect I shall get my grant. Provided that I frontloaded all the documents included PCC whilst lodging application.


----------



## Jumper1 (May 9, 2018)

ahmadriaz2018 said:


> HI GUYS,
> At the moment grants are coming for those guys who applied in March End....In few days ,guys who applied in April will start receiving their grants...


Hope so


----------



## ahmadriaz2018 (Feb 25, 2018)

Ammarkh95 said:


> Hi Guys, I have a general question about the visa subclass 476, is it not allowed to take the IELTS test after lodging the visa application. my friend took his test after the application by 7 days and provided the results within 21 days is that acceptable.


Hi Ammarkh ,
i have seen both cases in which case has been rejected and also accepted....if you google 476 requirement ,it is clearly written,that you have to take ielts test before the submission of application....when u start filling the forms ,in ielts section there it is wrriten that you have to provide ielts result within 28 days of application submitted ......so it clearly evident that you must have taken ielts before submission .....


----------



## ramanmann (Jun 15, 2018)

hii
i applied on 19 march and still no response. is it normal ??


----------



## ahmadriaz2018 (Feb 25, 2018)

Abby007 said:


> Hi ahmedriaz,
> 
> I lodged the application on 30th March and did my medicals on 4th of April, in how many days do you expect I shall get my grant. Provided that I frontloaded all the documents included PCC whilst lodging application.


Hi abby,
you will be expecting your result in 10 days ......guys have received visas who applied in late March ......


----------



## Ammarkh95 (May 4, 2018)

ahmadriaz2018 said:


> Hi Ammarkh ,
> i have seen both cases in which case has been rejected and also accepted....if you google 476 requirement ,it is clearly written,that you have to take ielts test before the submission of application....when u start filling the forms ,in ielts section there it is written that you have to provide ielts result within 28 days of application submitted ......so it clearly evident that you must have taken ielts before submission .....


Hi Ahmed, this looks confusing to me when they ask you to provide the IELTS result within 28 days. and then they ask you to declare that you have not taken that you have not taken the IELTS test in the past three years, it was also mentioned in the online application formed that you have up to the time of the decision to prove your language proficiency. so why does it matter so much if you take the test before or after lodging as long as sufficient proof of language is provided


----------



## Abby007 (Apr 13, 2018)

ramanmann said:


> hii
> i applied on 19 march and still no response. is it normal ??


You must be a little concerned as a couple of individuals who applied on 20th and 22nd of March have received their grants.. However, there had been cases where a person who applied earlier received his grant few days later than those who applied a couple fo days after him.. So if you provided all the necessary details and fulfil the visa requirement you need nothing to worry. Goodluck


----------



## foham (Jul 4, 2018)

Hello everyone, I am new to this forum. I have applied for 476 visa on 6th June this year. A couple of days after applying for the visa, i got a job as mechanical engineer here in Kuwait. My question is, do i have to fill in 'change in circumstances' form and tell them about the employment status?
Many thanks!


----------



## Brins (Jun 13, 2018)

I applied on 6th April and the status is still showing 'received'. Is there any one who applied on early April and their application status changes to 'under assessment' or something like that!? 

And also I wonder how long can I expect to receive the grant, if once the application status updated to 'under assessment'?


----------



## ramanmann (Jun 15, 2018)

i uploaded all required documents


----------



## Abby007 (Apr 13, 2018)

By the grace of Almighty, got my grant today!! I am optimistic that those who are still waiting will get their visa grant soon.


----------



## Amey (Jun 12, 2018)

Abby007 said:


> By the grace of Almighty, got my grant today!! I am optimistic that those who are still waiting will get their visa grant soon.


Can you please mention you catagory of visa ??


----------



## Abby007 (Apr 13, 2018)

Amey said:


> Can you please mention you catagory of visa ??


Umm i assume I posted this in 476 category thread , so visa is meant for this category too.


----------



## Jumper1 (May 9, 2018)

Abby007 said:


> By the grace of Almighty, got my grant today!! I am optimistic that those who are still waiting will get their visa grant soon.


Many many congratulations bro. Can you please tell us your timeline?


----------



## Abby007 (Apr 13, 2018)

Jumper1 said:


> Many many congratulations bro. Can you please tell us your timeline?


Application Lodged: 30th Mar, 2018
Medical Exam: 4th Apr, 2018
.
.
.
Direct Grant: 4th July, 2018

Frontloaded all documents including PCC


----------



## Jumper1 (May 9, 2018)

Abby007;14553358
Application Lodged: 30th Mar said:


> Thanks man


----------



## ahmadriaz2018 (Feb 25, 2018)

Ammarkh95 said:


> Hi Ahmed, this looks confusing to me when they ask you to provide the IELTS result within 28 days. and then they ask you to declare that you have not taken that you have not taken the IELTS test in the past three years, it was also mentioned in the online application formed that you have up to the time of the decision to prove your language proficiency. so why does it matter so much if you take the test before or after lodging as long as sufficient proof of language is provided


hi ammarkh,
its very confusing but i think as long as you provide ielts result in under 28 days ....i think you are good to go ...but nothing can be confirmed..i have ask many consultants ..they have said they same thing ..so fingers cross..i hope that your friend visa ...


----------



## ahmadriaz2018 (Feb 25, 2018)

ramanmann said:


> hii
> i applied on 19 march and still no response. is it normal ??


hi rammanan,
its quite normal ..you will be expecting visa in coming week ....


----------



## ahmadriaz2018 (Feb 25, 2018)

foham said:


> Hello everyone, I am new to this forum. I have applied for 476 visa on 6th June this year. A couple of days after applying for the visa, i got a job as mechanical engineer here in Kuwait. My question is, do i have to fill in 'change in circumstances' form and tell them about the employment status?
> Many thanks!


hi foham,
i dont think you should mention any change in your application bcz it can delay your case by months ...so its better wait for your grant bcz you will receive it by email.....have you given medical ?


----------



## ahmadriaz2018 (Feb 25, 2018)

Brins said:


> I applied on 6th April and the status is still showing 'received'. Is there any one who applied on early April and their application status changes to 'under assessment' or something like that!?
> 
> And also I wonder how long can I expect to receive the grant, if once the application status updated to 'under assessment'?


hi brins,
at the moment ,applicants for March end are recieving their grants ...As you are in first week of april,
you will get grant in 15 to 20 days .....secondly ,guys applied in April have same status on their immi account ....no body have been contacted by CO....


----------



## ahmadriaz2018 (Feb 25, 2018)

abby007 said:


> by the grace of almighty, got my grant today!! I am optimistic that those who are still waiting will get their visa grant soon.


hi abby,
congratz.....wish you good luck.....and try to post atleast 20 post after getting visa to help out other new applicants .......thanks soo much ........


----------



## Hawawi (Jul 5, 2018)

Hi .. I will be 31 this coming november and i still didnt apply for the visa sbclass 476 .. If i apply nw will i be legable ..


----------



## ramanmann (Jun 15, 2018)

congrats abby☺


----------



## foham (Jul 4, 2018)

ahmadriaz2018 said:


> foham said:
> 
> 
> > Hello everyone, I am new to this forum. I have applied for 476 visa on 6th June this year. A couple of days after applying for the visa, i got a job as mechanical engineer here in Kuwait. My question is, do i have to fill in 'change in circumstances' form and tell them about the employment status?
> ...


Okay, thanks a lot Ahmad. So even if the CO hasn't seen my application, will it still affect the processing time?
Yes I've done medical, uploaded PCC, form 80, and birth certificate.


----------



## foham (Jul 4, 2018)

Abby007 said:


> By the grace of Almighty, got my grant today!! I am optimistic that those who are still waiting will get their visa grant soon.


Congratulations! Could you please tell what documents did you upload upfront?


----------



## Abby007 (Apr 13, 2018)

Hawawi said:


> Hi .. I will be 31 this coming november and i still didnt apply for the visa sbclass 476 .. If i apply nw will i be legable ..


You are currently eligible, however be quick in applying as the processing times are being increased on monthly basis and that too by a period of 1 month.


----------



## Abby007 (Apr 13, 2018)

ramanmann said:


> congrats abby☺


Thank you


----------



## Abby007 (Apr 13, 2018)

foham said:


> Okay, thanks a lot Ahmad. So even if the CO hasn't seen my application, will it still affect the processing time?
> Yes I've done medical, uploaded PCC, form 80, and birth certificate.


The 476 subclass doesn't require work experience, so even if you provide your current employment status that won't give you an edge, so let the application be as it is, provided you have uploaded all the necessary documents.


----------



## Abby007 (Apr 13, 2018)

foham said:


> Congratulations! Could you please tell what documents did you upload upfront?


Degree/transcript/IELTS/form 80/PCC/FRC/passport/form 1221


----------



## Abby007 (Apr 13, 2018)

People who applied in early april are now getting their grants..!!


----------



## foham (Jul 4, 2018)

Abby007 said:


> foham said:
> 
> 
> > Okay, thanks a lot Ahmad. So even if the CO hasn't seen my application, will it still affect the processing time?
> ...


Okay, thanks a lot! Any by chance, do you know how is the job market is australia for engineers on 476 visa?


----------



## foham (Jul 4, 2018)

Abby007 said:


> foham said:
> 
> 
> > Congratulations! Could you please tell what documents did you upload upfront?
> ...


I've uploaded all the same documents except for the form 1221? Is it necessary to upload form 1221?


----------



## Abby007 (Apr 13, 2018)

foham said:


> Okay, thanks a lot! Any by chance, do you know how is the job market is australia for engineers on 476 visa?


Bring a positive mind and attitude while landing in land of Aussie, there is a reason why this visa is particularly for limited fields indicating that there is high demand for such fields.. however, competition is tough just like in any other country. Moreover, the minimum wage rate of Australia is higher as compared to any other country of the world which is a good thing.

You have come this far, becoming an engineer from a recognised institute and being able to apply for a top notch country for work visa...surely God has good plans for you ahead..it might require a bit of patience..but as they say WITH HARDSHIPS COMES EASE..I am positive that every individual who applies gets a job quickly in his/her relevant field... You will get a time of around 4-5 months after being granted the visa to make your first entry, utilize that time to apply for jobs using Seek and other portals, also do some additional courses pertaining to your field, mainly to boost up your resume and enhance your knowledge.
Goodluck !! Just keep faith in yourself. 

Also, as for your question, it takes around a period of 3-6 months on average for individual to acquire a job in his relevant field. But you never know with adequate planning before making your first visit you might land a job straight away.


----------



## Abby007 (Apr 13, 2018)

foham said:


> I've uploaded all the same documents except for the form 1221? Is it necessary to upload form 1221?


There have been some cases where they have asked for this form..


----------



## Jumper1 (May 9, 2018)

Abby007 said:


> People who applied in early april are now getting their grants..!!


Have any of your friend got visa grant who applied in April?


----------



## Abby007 (Apr 13, 2018)

Jumper1 said:


> Have any of your friend got visa grant who applied in April?


Check that excel sheet with 476 applicants, a person who applied on 2nd April got his grant today.


----------



## foham (Jul 4, 2018)

Abby007 said:


> Bring a positive mind and attitude while landing in land of Aussie, there is a reason why this visa is particularly for limited fields indicating that there is high demand for such fields.. however, competition is tough just like in any other country. Moreover, the minimum wage rate of Australia is higher as compared to any other country of the world which is a good thing.
> 
> You have come this far, becoming an engineer from a recognised institute and being able to apply for a top notch country for work visa...surely God has good plans for you ahead..it might require a bit of patience..but as they say WITH HARDSHIPS COMES EASE..I am positive that every individual who applies gets a job quickly in his/her relevant field... You will get a time of around 4-5 months after being granted the visa to make your first entry, utilize that time to apply for jobs using Seek and other portals, also do some additional courses pertaining to your field, mainly to boost up your resume and enhance your knowledge.
> Goodluck !! Just keep faith in yourself.
> ...


Sure! Thanks a lot!


----------



## foham (Jul 4, 2018)

Abby007 said:


> Check that excel sheet with 476 applicants, a person who applied on 2nd April got his grant today.


Where can I find the excel sheet?


----------



## Jumper1 (May 9, 2018)

Abby007 said:


> Check that excel sheet with 476 applicants, a person who applied on 2nd April got his grant today.


Thanks bro


----------



## Abby007 (Apr 13, 2018)

foham said:


> Where can I find the excel sheet?


https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...ZOGvejZZUGvZLbknzVq_AA9ms/edit#gid=1156124946


----------



## foham (Jul 4, 2018)

Abby007 said:


> The 476 subclass doesn't require work experience, so even if you provide your current employment status that won't give you an edge, so let the application be as it is, provided you have uploaded all the necessary documents.


Yes I'm aware of that. The only reason i was thinking of uploading a ''circumstances change form'' is because i was worried if i don't, they might consider it as me ''providing misleading information'' as it says on the guideline. Any thoughts?


----------



## foham (Jul 4, 2018)

Abby007 said:


> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...ZOGvejZZUGvZLbknzVq_AA9ms/edit#gid=1156124946


Thanks a lot Abby!


----------



## ramthalapathy (Jun 13, 2018)

anybody got visa from 2016 passed out who applied after February 2018????


----------



## Abby007 (Apr 13, 2018)

foham said:


> Yes I'm aware of that. The only reason i was thinking of uploading a ''circumstances change form'' is because i was worried if i don't, they might consider it as me ''providing misleading information'' as it says on the guideline. Any thoughts?


The circumstances they are talking about relates to you being granted another australian visa of different class, or you plan to include your spouse alongside your visa and so on.
As for your job, you are going to leave it anyways upon your visit to Australia so this is of least concern to the authorities. However, considering the fact you applied in June, to eradicate any sort of doubts from your mind update your info, although it won't help much.


----------



## Abby007 (Apr 13, 2018)

ramthalapathy said:


> anybody got visa from 2016 passed out who applied after February 2018????


Yes !!


----------



## foham (Jul 4, 2018)

Abby007 said:


> The circumstances they are talking about relates to you being granted another australian visa of different class, or you plan to include your spouse alongside your visa and so on.
> As for your job, you are going to leave it anyways upon your visit to Australia so this is of least concern to the authorities. However, considering the fact you applied in June, to eradicate any sort of doubts from your mind update your info, although it won't help much.


Okay!thanks


----------



## ramthalapathy (Jun 13, 2018)

i applied on march 20,still waiting for the grant???


----------



## Abby007 (Apr 13, 2018)

ramthalapathy said:


> i applied on march 20,still waiting for the grant???


Just have some faith, provided that you fulfil the requirements, you shall get grant/CO contact shortly.


----------



## ramanmann (Jun 15, 2018)

i am facing the same problem. i applied on 19 march and still no response


----------



## mr_keller (May 30, 2018)

Hello everyone, I have been following the posts here concerning the visa subclass 476 and this forum has been really helpful to me from application to grant. Heres my timeline and documents.

Applied online 2nd April 2018 (completely by myself)
Uploaded all documents between application date and 14th of April (certificate and transcripts, medical, police clearance from UK and Nigeria, resume, form 1221, passport showing data page along with visas and travel stamps, passport photo, IELTS result )
No C.O contact and no change in immiaccount status until the grant
Visa was granted 5th July 2018.

I freaked out a bit when I saw that the estimated dates for final response were revised but thankfully I can relax now and plan for the opportunities ahead.

p.s. 
-I believe each case is unique to your circumstances so study the requirements fully and add any additional info to form 1221 for transparency and you should be on a good path to a grant.
-For peace of mind, take the IELTS exam before lodging your application.


----------



## Abby007 (Apr 13, 2018)

mr_keller said:


> Hello everyone, I have been following the posts here concerning the visa subclass 476 and this forum has been really helpful to me from application to grant. Heres my timeline and documents.
> 
> Applied online 2nd April 2018 (completely by myself)
> Uploaded all documents between application date and 14th of April (certificate and transcripts, medical, police clearance from UK and Nigeria, resume, form 1221, passport showing data page along with visas and travel stamps, passport photo, IELTS result )
> ...


 Congrats for the grant


----------



## mr_keller (May 30, 2018)

Abby007 said:


> Congrats for the grant


Thanks and congrats to you too!


----------



## arjunnkl (May 30, 2018)

Abby007 said:


> By the grace of Almighty, got my grant today!! I am optimistic that those who are still waiting will get their visa grant soon.


Please let us know about your timeline


----------



## arjunnkl (May 30, 2018)

ahmadriaz2018 said:


> Brins said:
> 
> 
> > I applied on 6th April and the status is still showing 'received'. Is there any one who applied on early April and their application status changes to 'under assessment' or something like that!?
> ...


Applied on feb 7 still waitig for grant


----------



## ahmadriaz2018 (Feb 25, 2018)

hi guys,
Applicants who applied in April are getting the grants...but still many applicants left from MARCH .......i think from 10 to 15 days MARCH applicants will get there grants ....


----------



## Jumper1 (May 9, 2018)

ahmadriaz2018 said:


> hi guys,
> Applicants who applied in April are getting the grants...but still many applicants left from MARCH .......i think from 10 to 15 days MARCH applicants will get there grants ....


Do you know anyone who already got his grant and applied after 6th April?


----------



## ahmadriaz2018 (Feb 25, 2018)

no brother .....i have senn a guy getting grant applied on 5th april....


----------



## Jumper1 (May 9, 2018)

ahmadriaz2018 said:


> no brother .....i have senn a guy getting grant applied on 5th april....


Thanks bro


----------



## Eman2017 (Jul 8, 2018)

Hello everyone,

First of all, thank you for this wonderful thread and thanks for your continous help.

I have a critical question and I hope someone can help me out. I knew about the visa and applied for it one week past the 2 years limit after graduation. To explain more I have graduated on 4th of June 2016 and applied on 11th of June 2018. I was very hesitant to apply actually.

Now I am very nervous and I don't know if I should take further steps like getting the health check up and pccs.

Does anybody have an old experience with such case?

Tank you in advance. Appreciate your help.


----------



## ahmadriaz2018 (Feb 25, 2018)

Eman2017 said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> First of all, thank you for this wonderful thread and thanks for your continous help.
> 
> ...


hi Eman,
Now when you have applied ,lets have a little faith ...submit your medical and PCC ...and then just wait...
its like Hit and try ........because requirement is under 2 years ... i have seen many cases getting rejected and few getting accepted ...it really depends upon case officer...so just pray......


----------



## Kap17 (Jul 4, 2018)

Eman2017 said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> First of all, thank you for this wonderful thread and thanks for your continous help.
> 
> ...


. 

Don’t worry man . I read a blog and there was a guy who applied only 1 week before his 2 years time finish . So only first application time matters.


----------



## Kap17 (Jul 4, 2018)

Kap17 said:


> Eman2017 said:
> 
> 
> > Hello everyone,
> ...



Addition: ı also heard of a situation couple of weeks past after 2 years limit . So it definately worths to try.


----------



## Sandy 1306 (Jul 7, 2018)

Ammarkh95 said:


> hi all did you see the new processing times updated today it says 75% processed in 3 month
> 
> 90% processed in 5 months. is this only applies to people applying now in June, or it will also have the impact on previous dates applications


 I applied on June 9th 2018 if my process time also affected


----------



## Sandy 1306 (Jul 7, 2018)

Hello guys ....
I applied for 476 through a consultant on June 9th they told me I'll getting the grant around July 25th after that in June 19 the processing times changed will that affect my processing time ???
Thanks in advance please clarify me


----------



## ava26 (May 10, 2018)

Has anyone been assigned with a CO recently? Thanks!


----------



## Jumper1 (May 9, 2018)

Sandy 1306 said:


> Hello guys ....
> I applied for 476 through a consultant on June 9th they told me I'll getting the grant around July 25th after that in June 19 the processing times changed will that affect my processing time ???
> Thanks in advance please clarify me


Ask your consultant to open immi account and check what it shows. For me it's displaying 87 days to 4 months, the same duration when I lodged my application. 
Ps: If you lodged your application in June then you won't be getting your grant in July as it will surely take more time. 
Please refer this link for info abt processing times.
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...ejZZUGvZLbknzVq_AA9ms/htmlview#gid=1156124946


----------



## Ahmeddaahir (Jun 29, 2018)

The grant usually it takes around 2 months hopefully those who applied on April they got their visa jumper have you got your visa?


----------



## Jumper1 (May 9, 2018)

Ahmeddaahir said:


> The grant usually it takes around 2 months hopefully those who applied on April they got their visa jumper have you got your visa?


Not yet. What abt you?


----------



## Ahmeddaahir (Jun 29, 2018)

I have applied on MAY hopefully it will be my next month


----------



## ava26 (May 10, 2018)

Finally!! My grant email arrived today! I lodged my application last April 8 🙂


----------



## ahmadriaz2018 (Feb 25, 2018)

ava26 said:


> finally!! My grant email arrived today! I lodged my application last april 8 🙂


hi ava 26.
Conratz ...what is ur timeline ???and its direct grant or the co asked for additional documents ???


----------



## ahmadriaz2018 (Feb 25, 2018)

Hi everyone,
does anybody know ,what time of year ,processing is lowest for 476 subclass???


----------



## ava26 (May 10, 2018)

ahmadriaz2018 said:


> ava26 said:
> 
> 
> > finally!! My grant email arrived today! I lodged my application last april 8 🙂
> ...


Hi! Yes, it was a direct grant. I lodged my application last April 8. I completed uploading all necessary documents last April 13.

The documents I uploaded are the following:
1) Transcript of records
2) Diploma
3) Passport
4) Passport-size photo (front and back)
5) Police clearance
6) Birth certificate
7) PTE results

I didn’t upload Form 80 or any other related forms.


----------



## ahmadriaz2018 (Feb 25, 2018)

ava26 said:


> Hi! Yes, it was a direct grant. I lodged my application last April 8. I completed uploading all necessary documents last April 13.
> 
> The documents I uploaded are the following:
> 1) Transcript of records
> ...


hi ava 26,
where are you from ????do you know any body else who got visa applied in APRIL ???


----------



## Jumper1 (May 9, 2018)

Hey guys
Finally got my grant today. Here is my timeline:
Lodge date: 7th of April
Medical done: 3rd of April 
Grant date: 11th of July
Direct grant (No CO contact). All documents were uploaded on 7th April excluding form 80,1221 and Cv


----------



## ahmadriaz2018 (Feb 25, 2018)

Jumper1 said:


> Hey guys
> Finally got my grant today. Here is my timeline:
> Lodge date: 7th of April
> Medical done: 3rd of April
> ...


hi jumper ,
congratz bro.......wish you good luck....


----------



## Jumper1 (May 9, 2018)

[/quote]
hi jumper ,
congratz bro.......wish you good luck....[/QUOTE]
Thanks man 🙂


----------



## Poudel123 (Mar 11, 2018)

Congratulations brother. Very glad to see your paitence becoming fruitful.


Jumper1 said:


> Hey guys
> Finally got my grant today. Here is my timeline:
> Lodge date: 7th of April
> Medical done: 3rd of April
> ...


Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Poudel123 (Mar 11, 2018)

Got my visa grant today.
Applied on : 13 April 2018
Direct Grant :12 July 2018
Documents: Uploaded character, academics,80,1221,cv,medical at different time frames. Recently uploaded photos of all pages of passport 4 days ago.

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## ramthalapathy (Jun 13, 2018)

Poudel123 said:


> Got my visa grant today.
> Applied on : 13 April 2018
> Direct Grant :12 July 2018
> Documents: Uploaded character, academics,80,1221,cv,medical at different time frames. Recently uploaded photos of all pages of passport 4 days ago.
> ...


congratulations bro:clap2:


----------



## AkNewklear (Jul 11, 2018)

Poudel123 said:


> Got my visa grant today.
> Applied on : 13 April 2018
> Direct Grant :12 July 2018
> Documents: Uploaded character, academics,80,1221,cv,medical at different time frames. Recently uploaded photos of all pages of passport 4 days ago.
> ...


Congratulations
I would like to ask whether the staus change from 'Recieved' to something else before direct grant or not? Thank you.


----------



## Poudel123 (Mar 11, 2018)

Thanks bro.


ramthalapathy said:


> congratulations bro:clap2:


Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Poudel123 (Mar 11, 2018)

AkNewklear said:


> Congratulations
> I would like to ask whether the staus change from 'Recieved' to something else before direct grant or not? Thank you.


Before it was just Recieved . And today after grant it changed to Finalised.

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## AkNewklear (Jul 11, 2018)

Poudel123 said:


> Before it was just Recieved . And today after grant it changed to Finalised.
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


Thank you so much 


Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## ramanmann (Jun 15, 2018)

hi guys
is our citizenship effects the processing time??


----------



## ahmadriaz2018 (Feb 25, 2018)

ramanmann said:


> hi guys
> is our citizenship effects the processing time??


hi ramanmann,
actually your citizenship doesn't matter ..processing time is same for all candidates ....


----------



## ramanmann (Jun 15, 2018)

ahmadriaz2018 said:


> ramanmann said:
> 
> 
> > hi guys
> ...


thanks ahmadriaz


----------



## ahmadriaz2018 (Feb 25, 2018)

hi guys,
my friend got visa.
Application submitted on 16 APRIL 
direct Grant on 13 JULY
NO ADDITIONAL DOCUMENTS ASKED ..FORM 80 , FORM 1221 , PCC, ACADEMIC TRANSCRPIT, ALREADY SUBMITTED ....


----------



## AkNewklear (Jul 11, 2018)

Any updates ppl?

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## hasaniesar (Jul 16, 2018)

Hey, I want to confirm that Academic IELTS is valid for 476 subclass?Thanks in concern.


----------



## Eman2017 (Jul 8, 2018)

hasaniesar said:


> Hey, I want to confirm that Academic IELTS is valid for 476 subclass?Thanks in concern.


Dear,
refer back to Skilled—Recognised Graduate visa (subclass 476) page under Home Affairs Australia.

Under English language tests tab, there is this note:

"The IELTS has an academic test and a general training test. You need only take the general training test."

So the answer is unfortunately No.


----------



## ahmadriaz2018 (Feb 25, 2018)

AkNewklear said:


> Any updates ppl?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


hi aknewklear,
people from april are getting grants...... some guys from march are still waiting for their grant ....


----------



## ahmadriaz2018 (Feb 25, 2018)

hasaniesar said:


> Hey, I want to confirm that Academic IELTS is valid for 476 subclass?Thanks in concern.


hi hasaniear,
REQUIRMENT IS GT IELTS...BUT MANY GUYS INCLUDING ME ,APPLIED ON ACADEMIC ILETS BUT WE GOT OUR VISAS...IF YOU HAVNT TAKEN YOUR ILETS TEST ,YOU SHOULD TAKE GT ILETS......IF YOU HAVE TAKEN ACADEMIC ILETS ,THEN NOTHING TO BE WORRIED ABOUT .....IT IS ALSO ACCEPTABLE....SO CHILL....


----------



## Karthik nanii (Jul 8, 2018)

Hi guys,
Any updates regarding visa grants?


----------



## ahmadriaz2018 (Feb 25, 2018)

Karthik nanii said:


> Hi guys,
> Any updates regarding visa grants?


hi karthik nanii,
a guy got visa applied on 23 april ang got18 july ......


----------



## Poudel123 (Mar 11, 2018)

Hy guys can you tell me any groups where new 476 granted people or people already in aus through this visa are present.
Thanks

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Karthik nanii (Jul 8, 2018)

ahmadriaz2018 said:


> Karthik nanii said:
> 
> 
> > Hi guys,
> ...


No I am not aware of any updates out of this thread....i have applied on 22nd April and waiting for grant..status is still shown as Received....Thanks for your concern bro...


----------



## Ahmeddaahir (Jun 29, 2018)

Hi guys, the estimation period they have updated by last night now it's 5 month for both minimum and maximum my question is " is this period will effect those who applied on April and MAY or it's just for those who gonna applied on July 
Thanks


----------



## ahmadriaz2018 (Feb 25, 2018)

Ahmeddaahir said:


> Hi guys, the estimation period they have updated by last night now it's 5 month for both minimum and maximum my question is " is this period will effect those who applied on April and MAY or it's just for those who gonna applied on July
> Thanks


hi ahmad dahir ,
it will only apply for the those applicants who applied in july .......


----------



## Ahmeddaahir (Jun 29, 2018)

Thanks bro


----------



## ritz94 (Jul 11, 2018)

Hey guys. I applied on the 10th of April, uploaded all the documents including medical, PCC, Form 80 and Form 1221, but I haven't had any word on my application yet. A lot of the people who applied after me have received their visas, but in my case not even a CO has contacted me. Should I be worried about them skipping my application ?


----------



## ahmadriaz2018 (Feb 25, 2018)

ritz94 said:


> Hey guys. I applied on the 10th of April, uploaded all the documents including medical, PCC, Form 80 and Form 1221, but I haven't had any word on my application yet. A lot of the people who applied after me have received their visas, but in my case not even a CO has contacted me. Should I be worried about them skipping my application ?


hi ritz,
which country you applied from ????


----------



## ritz94 (Jul 11, 2018)

ahmadriaz2018 said:


> hi ritz,
> which country you applied from ????


I applied form U.A.E. I hold an Indian passport, but I am resident of U.A.E. I was also studying in Australia last year. Graduated with a masters degree in Brisbane.


----------



## ahmadriaz2018 (Feb 25, 2018)

ritz94 said:


> I applied form U.A.E. I hold an Indian passport, but I am resident of U.A.E. I was also studying in Australia last year. Graduated with a masters degree in Brisbane.


hi ritz,
i have also join some other groups ...indians are facing problem in getting 476 ...i dont know whats the problem but im in with dozen of guys ...all applied in March and are still waiting for their grant .....


----------



## riya_003 (Oct 23, 2016)

Ahmeddaahir said:


> Hi guys, the estimation period they have updated by last night now it's 5 month for both minimum and maximum my question is " is this period will effect those who applied on April and MAY or it's just for those who gonna applied on July
> Thanks


Does this processing time applicable for those who lodged application prior to 15th july -2018?


----------



## ramthalapathy (Jun 13, 2018)

riya_003 said:


> Does this processing time applicable for those who lodged application prior to 15th july -2018?


hi bro i applied in march were processing time is 87 days to 4 months and now 5 months.so guyz who applied in march have to wait for visa grant


----------



## riya_003 (Oct 23, 2016)

1.How to know the status of lodged application 476 visa ?

2.When does the processing time starts ?
Is it from the day - application submitted online OR 
the day on which PCC,health check up documents submitted ?

3.The processing time is changed(as of 18 the July 2018 process time is 5 months) in the current month by home affairs , how it will impact the applicants who submitted application previous to this change?


----------



## Ahmed94 (Jun 13, 2018)

*greetingz*



ahmadriaz2018 said:


> hi ritz,
> i have also join some other groups ...indians are facing problem in getting 476 ...i dont know whats the problem but im in with dozen of guys ...all applied in March and are still waiting for their grant .....


How you know about this issue ? Regarding Indians are facing problem! I am also one I have applied on 28 March and yet no update.. also can mention the groups that you're connected through.. thank-you


----------



## ahmadriaz2018 (Feb 25, 2018)

Ahmed94 said:


> How you know about this issue ? Regarding Indians are facing problem! I am also one I have applied on 28 March and yet no update.. also can mention the groups that you're connected through.. thank-you


hi ahmed
i have been contact with different indian guys through facebook ...thats why their is great delay in indian grants for some unknown reason ........you can search on facebook with subclass wrttien....you will find group ...join the group which has more members


----------



## riya_003 (Oct 23, 2016)

ahmadriaz2018 said:


> Ahmed94 said:
> 
> 
> > How you know about this issue ? Regarding Indians are facing problem! I am also one I have applied on 28 March and yet no update.. also can mention the groups that you're connected through.. thank-you
> ...


yes, i heard that more number of Indians are applying for this visa and hence the processing time increased especially for Indians.


----------



## AkNewklear (Jul 11, 2018)

Does the increased time apply to applications from April also or only recent applications?

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Ahmeddaahir (Jun 29, 2018)

That's mean other nations will not effect this delay it's only for Indians?


----------



## AkNewklear (Jul 11, 2018)

Hi guys,
Just wanted to update that I just got my direct grant today. Applied on 26 April 2018

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## hes_luckey (Jul 22, 2018)

Guys please specify who your case officer is

Our officer is Yasmine and we are waiting 110 days for my wife's subsequnet entrant visa.


----------



## AkNewklear (Jul 11, 2018)

hes_luckey said:


> Guys please specify who your case officer is
> 
> Our officer is Yasmine and we are waiting 110 days for my wife's subsequnet entrant visa.


My application doesn't mention the name of case officer

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Karthik nanii (Jul 8, 2018)

AkNewklear said:


> Hi guys,
> Just wanted to update that I just got my direct grant today. Applied on 26 April 2018
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Hi bro,
Can you please share your timeline?


----------



## hes_luckey (Jul 22, 2018)

AkNewklear said:


> My application doesn't mention the name of case officer
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


You don't know your case officer because your visa is granted straightly. Other applicants who got mail from immigration department should know their officer from their signature at the end of their email.


----------



## Abby007 (Apr 13, 2018)

I guess someone should initiate a new thread for people who have received their grants or going to receive shortly, and discuss regarding preparations, job search, and other legal queries.


----------



## Ahmeddaahir (Jun 29, 2018)

Those who applied on MAY when they gonna get message from the CO


----------



## ahmadriaz2018 (Feb 25, 2018)

Ahmeddaahir said:


> Those who applied on MAY when they gonna get message from the CO


hi ahmed,
today a guy got visa in pakistan.Applied on 1st May.....so May have started.....


----------



## harpt (Jul 24, 2018)

Hi guys 
Have any indians received their grant recently?


----------



## ramthalapathy (Jun 13, 2018)

harpt said:


> Hi guys
> Have any indians received their grant recently?


no bro


----------



## riya_003 (Oct 23, 2016)

Ahmeddaahir said:


> That's mean other nations will not effect this delay it's only for Indians?


doesn't depend on nationality but overall number of applications increased, which count is high in India, eventually that increases the process time


----------



## ahmadriaz2018 (Feb 25, 2018)

hi guys,
May applicants have started receiving their visas ...today 2 guys received their visas...
applied date 2rd and 3rd may .....join our watsup group for day by day update....i will send link who will request in message ....


----------



## Kap17 (Jul 4, 2018)

My visa granted today . I lodged application 4th of may . it took 81 days . Btw I didn’t submit form 1221 . Only form 80 beside other necessary documents.


----------



## hes_luckey (Jul 22, 2018)

ahmadriaz2018 said:


> hi guys,
> May applicants have started receiving their visas ...today 2 guys received their visas...
> applied date 2rd and 3rd may .....join our watsup group for day by day update....i will send link who will request in message ....


could you please send me the link of whatsapp group?


----------



## mosay (Jul 24, 2018)

ahmadriaz2018 said:


> hi guys,
> May applicants have started receiving their visas ...today 2 guys received their visas...
> applied date 2rd and 3rd may .....join our watsup group for day by day update....i will send link who will request in message ....


Could you please sent me the link?

Thanks


----------



## ramanmann (Jun 15, 2018)

hi
friendz
finally; i got visa today.
applied on 19 march
today i received direct grant


----------



## riya_003 (Oct 23, 2016)

ramanmann said:


> hi
> friendz
> finally; i got visa today.
> applied on 19 march
> today i received direct grant


congrats bro..


----------



## ritz94 (Jul 11, 2018)

Hey Congrats. Can you please share your timeline and nationality?


----------



## Mohsen91 (Mar 17, 2018)

Guys I was received a direct grant yesterday. Just want to say thank you all. Especially Ahmed and Ahmed Riaz.

I applied on 1st of May. And each piece of documents was uploaded in a different day. I uploaded my CV and form 1221 at the last week.
I uploaded:
Form 80
Form 1221
My photo
PCC from Iran and UK ( UK should be for Aus immigration purpose) 
CV
Graduate certificate and script. Only my master degree
My UK driving licence
No medical was required and I did not undergo
My academic IELTS result for november 2015

I'm busy in days. I had no chance to check this forum or VEVO. Seems I should inform about rest of process from VEVO! 

My I encounter more questions up there and come back to you. 

If there is another forum for finding graduate job, please share it.

Meanwhile I have no idea should I send my passport some where to be signed with the visa or not. 

I will appreciate if you share the sheet too. I will update my data.

Many thanks people again. It was not possible without you.


----------



## ramanmann (Jun 15, 2018)

ritz94 said:


> Hey Congrats. Can you please share your timeline and nationality?


i applied on 19 march. 
i am indian


----------



## Eman2017 (Jul 8, 2018)

ahmadriaz2018 said:


> hi guys,
> May applicants have started receiving their visas ...today 2 guys received their visas...
> applied date 2rd and 3rd may .....join our watsup group for day by day update....i will send link who will request in message ....


Can you send me a message to join the whatsapp group? I am not able to send you any.


----------



## Mohsen91 (Mar 17, 2018)

hey Ahmad

I have been granted, what is the next step? can I enter Australia only showing this paper? lane:


----------



## Ahmed94 (Jun 13, 2018)

Mohsen91 said:


> hey Ahmad
> 
> I have been granted, what is the next step? can I enter Australia only showing this paper? lane:


Yes bro it's more than enough, congrats to you! Should plan for your travel .. you can find jobs through indeed or seek ...


----------



## Midhun019 (Jul 26, 2018)

Hey guys. Iam a B.E. Mechanical graduate (fresher). I like to move to australia usong 476 visa. But our college doesnt come under Washington Accord. Is there any chance for me to use this visa?


----------



## Mohsen91 (Mar 17, 2018)

Midhun019 said:


> Hey guys. Iam a B.E. Mechanical graduate (fresher). I like to move to australia usong 476 visa. But our college doesnt come under Washington Accord. Is there any chance for me to use this visa?


Sorry, you have not any chance. Try other possibilities


----------



## Ahmed94 (Jun 13, 2018)

Granted today, direct grant without any contact from CO and timeline, first entry by 15 Feb 2019.. thank you guys for your support, hope you all get too


----------



## ahmadriaz2018 (Feb 25, 2018)

ahmed94 said:


> granted today, direct grant without any contact from co and timeline, first entry by 15 feb 2019.. Thank you guys for your support, hope you all get too


hi ahmad 94,
contraz bro ...what ur timeline ????


----------



## ckdtj (Jul 26, 2018)

Hi, I applied 24th April, on 19th of July CO request for more information.
Uploaded all information and status had been changed to further assessment.

Roughly how long more will my wait be? 

Thanks


----------



## Eman2017 (Jul 8, 2018)

Hello guys,

I want to ask if someone applied before taking the English test and then attached the results before 28 days had passed from the application date, I heard that in that case the application is gonna be rejected for sure. is that true? or it is OK to take the English test after lodging the application?


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

ckdtj said:


> Hi, I applied 24th April, on 19th of July CO request for more information.
> Uploaded all information and status had been changed to further assessment.
> 
> Roughly how long more will my wait be?
> ...


Do you mind sharing what info CO asked for and if you had already provided that info 



Eman2017 said:


> Hello guys,
> 
> I want to ask if someone applied before taking the English test and then attached the results before 28 days had passed from the application date, I heard that in that case the application is gonna be rejected for sure. is that true? or it is OK to take the English test after lodging the application?


You have to have evidence for all claims in your EOI before you submit your EOI.

So you will definitely get rejected if you don't have valid evidence to support English language claims when you lodge.


----------



## ckdtj (Jul 26, 2018)

Hi, Thanks for the quick reply!

Im required to provide evidence for my education, which I had already provided. But I actually got a licensed agent to help me verify my certificate once more, and upload it on immiaccount on the same day. The status was then changed to further assessment.


----------



## ahmadriaz2018 (Feb 25, 2018)

ckdtj said:


> hi, i applied 24th april, on 19th of july co request for more information.
> Uploaded all information and status had been changed to further assessment.
> 
> Roughly how long more will my wait be?
> ...


hi ckdtj,
it take roughly 28 days max to contact........you will get grant in this period....


----------



## ahmadriaz2018 (Feb 25, 2018)

eman2017 said:


> hello guys,
> 
> i want to ask if someone applied before taking the english test and then attached the results before 28 days had passed from the application date, i heard that in that case the application is gonna be rejected for sure. Is that true? Or it is ok to take the english test after lodging the application?


hi eman2017,

it really depend upon ur co....i have seen both scenerio ..some cases got rejected and some got accepted ...so it really depends on ur luck and co ....


----------



## Dave995 (Jul 26, 2018)

Hi guys 
I got contacted by my CO to upload some documents including PCC. But I’m unable to get a PCC from the country I schooled in and I have a mail from the school saying I can’t get it. Should I upload the mail on immi account or I send it as a mail to my CO. 
Please what are my chances of the grant?

Thank you


----------



## ahmadriaz2018 (Feb 25, 2018)

Dave995 said:


> Hi guys
> I got contacted by my CO to upload some documents including PCC. But I’m unable to get a PCC from the country I schooled in and I have a mail from the school saying I can’t get it. Should I upload the mail on immi account or I send it as a mail to my CO.
> Please what are my chances of the grant?
> 
> Thank you


hi dave,
you should upload a sample letter explaining the issue and also upload the school letter ....what is ur timeline ????


----------



## Dave995 (Jul 26, 2018)

Thank you[/quote]
hi dave,
you should upload a sample letter explaining the issue and also upload the school letter ....what is ur timeline ????[/QUOTE]

Hi ahmadriaz2018 
I applied on the 19th of April
CO contact on the 17th of July 
I was told to upload the requested documents within 28 days.


----------



## ckdtj (Jul 26, 2018)

Hopefully, I'll get my visa next week!
Let me know if anyone got their grant too! 

Thanks!

Applied: 24th April
CO contacted: 19th July


----------



## Waqas05 (Jun 17, 2018)

ahmadriaz2018 said:


> hi guys,
> May applicants have started receiving their visas ...today 2 guys received their visas...
> applied date 2rd and 3rd may .....join our watsup group for day by day update....i will send link who will request in message ....


How can i send you my number for whatsapp group?


----------



## ahmadriaz2018 (Feb 25, 2018)

Waqas05 said:


> How can i send you my number for whatsapp group?


hi waqas,
inbox me ur number...


----------



## Ahmeddaahir (Jun 29, 2018)

Hi Ahmad i have send you number as well add me to the group thanks


----------



## Gill1270 (Jul 26, 2018)

Any Indian got visa resently?? I applied on 27th march and still waiting for my grant.


----------



## ambutt (Jul 28, 2018)

I applied for the 476 visa on 13 feb 2018 and im still waiting for it. I have been contacted twice by the CO. First, i was asked to upload form 1221, CV and polio certificate. The second time, I was asked to provide further information regarding any research conducted and intended job designations in Australia. I uploaded my last document on 11 june 2018, and still haven't heard from them.


----------



## ahmadriaz2018 (Feb 25, 2018)

ambutt said:


> I applied for the 476 visa on 13 feb 2018 and im still waiting for it. I have been contacted twice by the CO. First, i was asked to upload form 1221, CV and polio certificate. The second time, I was asked to provide further information regarding any research conducted and intended job designations in Australia. I uploaded my last document on 11 june 2018, and still haven't heard from them.


hi ambutt,
first of all which country are you from???
secondly why they ask you for research ???whats ur last education ???
and it take almost take 28 days to replay for given evidence .....
what was CO name when they contacted you for first time ???and what was the name of CO second time ??? because change of CO also delay your case .....


----------



## ambutt (Jul 28, 2018)

Im from Pakistan. I did my MSc in Materials Engineering from the University of Manchester.


----------



## ambutt (Jul 28, 2018)

I was first contacted by Mark on 8th of May. And the second time i was contacted by Nancy on the 11th of june.


----------



## ambutt (Jul 28, 2018)

I have no idea why the CO asked me about my research and intended job designation. Seems pointless to me. Nonetheless i still provided all the info


----------



## hes_luckey (Jul 22, 2018)

ambutt said:


> I have no idea why the CO asked me about my research and intended job designation. Seems pointless to me. Nonetheless i still provided all the info


Is it Yasmine that ask you about these?


----------



## ambutt (Jul 28, 2018)

hes_luckey said:


> ambutt said:
> 
> 
> > I have no idea why the CO asked me about my research and intended job designation. Seems pointless to me. Nonetheless i still provided all the info
> ...


It was Nancy the second time around.


----------



## hes_luckey (Jul 22, 2018)

It's over one month that I answered the ridiculous question about "intended work and industry" and there is no any news thus far. I lodged my wife's application as a subsequent entrant on 5th April. We have been apart from each other for more than 3 months (


----------



## ramthalapathy (Jun 13, 2018)

Guys please help me to sort this out since me and my friend got visa rejected today because our college is not in Washington accord but my friend(classmate) got the visa and how can i explain about the situation regarding the accord to co who rejected us.
note:while we studying in college we have Washington accord


----------



## harpt (Jul 24, 2018)

When ur study completed?
Nd which institution?


----------



## ramthalapathy (Jun 13, 2018)

harpt said:


> When ur study completed?
> Nd which institution?


2012-2016, sns college of technology and my friend who studied got visa


----------



## ahmadriaz2018 (Feb 25, 2018)

ramthalapathy said:


> Guys please help me to sort this out since me and my friend got visa rejected today because our college is not in Washington accord but my friend(classmate) got the visa and how can i explain about the situation regarding the accord to co who rejected us.
> note:while we studying in college we have Washington accord


hi ram,
can you please tell ur friend timeline ???


----------



## ahmadriaz2018 (Feb 25, 2018)

hes_luckey said:


> It's over one month that I answered the ridiculous question about "intended work and industry" and there is no any news thus far. I lodged my wife's application as a subsequent entrant on 5th April. We have been apart from each other for more than 3 months (


hi luckey,
Can you explain my the procedure how to apply subsequent entrant application ????did you apply a paper base application ???which forms you send ???how du you pay the fee ????


----------



## Nawaf Ssn (Jul 30, 2018)

Hello everyone at Expat 

I have few questions regarding Subclass 476

I am currently studying degree at Malaysia , The certificate is awarded by University of Sunderland 3+0.

1- I was told that 3-year degree is not acceptable for Subclass 477 is that true ? ( Keep in mind I have received a foundation in science certificate which is 1 year )

2- Can I submit PCC along with the required documents before I am asked by C.O to do so? 
3- What are the factors that determines your eligibility of the Subclass 476 ? 


Thanks in advance for your help 🙂


----------



## ckdtj (Jul 26, 2018)

Getting pretty impatient, had been waiting for my visa to be granted for ages. 
I was thinking it will take roughly about a week to 10 day to get it approved from further assessment as all informations had already been laid out. 

Anyone got their visa granted lately?


----------



## ckdtj (Jul 26, 2018)

It stated there 5 months to 5 months for estimated time after it was changed to further assessment. So do I have to wait for an additional 5 more months?


----------



## Karthik nanii (Jul 8, 2018)

Hi guys,
Any update on grants ?


----------



## samaussie (Jul 21, 2018)

ckdtj said:


> It stated there 5 months to 5 months for estimated time after it was changed to further assessment. So do I have to wait for an additional 5 more months?



If you had submitted all the required documents from the first place, you could have avoided the CO contact and your visa would have been granted by now. I'm like you, still waiting my grant after submitting PCC (applied on 11 April). first CO contact gives you 28 days to submit all the requested docs, In some cases, the CO will not open your case again before the 28 days pass depends on the workload. I guess we might need to wait one more month max (hope so). 

The 5 months waiting is for the new applicants, but this tells you that the number of applicants have increased.


----------



## Waqas05 (Jun 17, 2018)

ahmadriaz2018 said:


> hi waqas,
> inbox me ur number...


sorry but i don't know how to message you in private. can you please message me so that i will reply you my no. thanks alot


----------



## Chrysanthenum (Aug 1, 2018)

Hi, 
Looking to apply for Skilled Recognised Graduate visa (subclass 476) and I'm not too clear on a little detail.

I know that it is an offshore visa, but if I'm onshore (in Aus) and I get granted the visa, for it to go through, can I just leave the country temporarily? Or does being onshore void my chances of getting the visa?

Do I have to be offshore the entire time I'm waiting for the visa to process? Or can I just leave the country temporarily and get it granted after being notified that I qualify/pass/able to get the visa? And how long does it take for it to be granted once I leave the country?

Thanks in advance, sorry if I'm complicated/confusing. I'm not sure how to word it.


----------



## foham (Jul 4, 2018)

Hi everyone, i had applied on 5th June for the 476 visa and my application status still shows 'received'. However, when i applied, the processing time on my application was shown 87 days to 4 months but now it is showing 5 months to 5 months. Does this mean that my application will be processed in 5 months time or is it only for the applicants who apply now?


----------



## ahmadriaz2018 (Feb 25, 2018)

foham said:


> Hi everyone, i had applied on 5th June for the 476 visa and my application status still shows 'received'. However, when i applied, the processing time on my application was shown 87 days to 4 months but now it is showing 5 months to 5 months. Does this mean that my application will be processed in 5 months time or is it only for the applicants who apply now?


hi guys ,
Two guys got grant on 30 and 31 july ....applied on 7 th and 12 th MAY.......
MAY applicants grants are coming in 85 to 90 days .....so thumbs up for MAY applicants ....these grants are from Pakistan.....i think same goes for june applicants .....


----------



## foham (Jul 4, 2018)

ahmadriaz2018 said:


> hi guys ,
> Two guys got grant on 30 and 31 july ....applied on 7 th and 12 th MAY.......
> MAY applicants grants are coming in 85 to 90 days .....so thumbs up for MAY applicants ....these grants are from Pakistan.....i think same goes for june applicants .....


Okay, thanks Ahmadriaz. So that means the updated processing time shown on my application will not affect my application which was submitted on 5th june?


----------



## hes_luckey (Jul 22, 2018)

I know some guys from Iran who lodged their applications on January and still waiting. All of them have Yasmine as their COs. She is my officer too. &#55357;&#56852;
I don't what I could do. I'm here in Melbourne but my wife's visa is not granted yet.


----------



## samaussie (Jul 21, 2018)

Hello people,
I got my visa granted today 

Timeline:
lodged application: 10 April
CO contact: 11 July requesting PCC
Documents submitted: 24 july
Grant date: 2 August

Note: 

I learned that you need to be very patient while waiting for your visa grant. If you meet the requirements and submit your docs without lying or providing fraud papers then your process will be smoother and your visa shall be granted. Remember your visa is subjected to cancellation until you pass the Australian immigration, so if you got away with a lie during your application, highly likely you will get caught at the immigration checks (It happened before) so be honest and provide all the needed docs. 
One more thing, please read through this forum as there are many useful information and details you may want to consider before and during your application process.

Good luck everyone. :clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## ahmadriaz2018 (Feb 25, 2018)

samaussie said:


> Hello people,
> I got my visa granted today
> 
> Timeline:
> ...


hi samaussie,
congratz bro .....happy to see guys getting their grant...this forum is helping alot......


----------



## Ajibobo (Jul 11, 2018)

Congrats Samaussie. Till when are you expected to be in Australia?


----------



## Ajibobo (Jul 11, 2018)

Ajibobo said:


> Congrats Samaussie. Till when are you expected to arrive in Australia...?


***


----------



## samaussie (Jul 21, 2018)

Ajibobo said:


> Congrats Samaussie. Till when are you expected to be in Australia?


Thank you guys, 

Aj , the first entry should be on 25 Feb 2019


----------



## justloop (Aug 2, 2018)

Hello everyone, I'm new here. I want to find out if I can be eligible for 476 visa if ONLY my MTech degree is from a recognized institution, my BTech is from a non-accredited institution. Thanks


----------



## ahmadriaz2018 (Feb 25, 2018)

justloop said:


> Hello everyone, I'm new here. I want to find out if I can be eligible for 476 visa if ONLY my MTech degree is from a recognized institution, my BTech is from a non-accredited institution. Thanks


hi just loop ,
apply on MTech degree if its under 2 years ......


----------



## justloop (Aug 2, 2018)

ahmadriaz2018 said:


> hi just loop ,
> apply on MTech degree if its under 2 years ......


Thanks for your reply. I'm about going for an MTech degree for a year full time study. Thanks for your input.


----------



## Brins (Jun 13, 2018)

Any recent grants from India?


----------



## ik24246 (Aug 3, 2018)

*Mr*

Sir / Madam,

I have a severe doubt while applying my temporary graduate visa subclass 476. I have finished my graduation in Electronics and communication engineering and Masters in Communication systems which comes under Electronics department from Anna University.I need to take my wife also with me. But i have filled all details of my parents, siblings & my wife's. I found a page to register accompanying family member's names, but i couldn't find a page to file my wife's details as an accompanying member( but i gave all the details of my wife in spouse page but not able to show that she is also ready to come with me). How to file a visa for my wife ? Sometimes just spouse entry is enough and separate accompanying applications are not necessary I heard like others in family, but I am not sure on this. I am really confused. So please help me. Thank you.


<*SNIP*> *See "Inappropriate content" here: https://www.expatforum.com/expats/e...-please-read-before-posting.html#post13155594
kaju/moderator*


----------



## nornirn (Aug 3, 2018)

*MR*

Hi Everyone, I have a question for anyone who has received their visa grant: Once it is approved does the 18 months start from that point? How long does it say it is valid for? that is, could you wait some time after approval before flying to Australia and still have the 18 months when you arrive?

Thanks!


----------



## Saideep (Jul 26, 2018)

Hi, I would like to know if anyone has lodged their visa in july, and whether a CO contacted them. 

i have lodged my visa on 10th of july. 

thanks.


----------



## ahmadriaz2018 (Feb 25, 2018)

hi saideep,
bro still march and april applicants grants coming...for any july CO contact you have to wait at least 2 months ....


----------



## Saideep (Jul 26, 2018)

Thanks fr the reply.

If u don't mind can you share your timeline.


----------



## ahmadriaz2018 (Feb 25, 2018)

hi guys,
today my friend ,got an email requesting additional documents.
they asked for polio certificate ..
applied date 8th May 
additional docs asked 6th Aug


----------



## Saideep (Jul 26, 2018)

Any grants this week?


----------



## ahmadriaz2018 (Feb 25, 2018)

Saideep said:


> Any grants this week?


yes,few from May and one from April .....


----------



## foham (Jul 4, 2018)

Any updates/CO contact from June applicants?


----------



## ahmadriaz2018 (Feb 25, 2018)

foham said:


> Any updates/CO contact from June applicants?


hi foham,
no update of any june applicant....


----------



## Karthik nanii (Jul 8, 2018)

Any update on when remaining March and April applications will be assessed?


----------



## ahmadriaz2018 (Feb 25, 2018)

Karthik nanii said:


> Any update on when remaining March and April applications will be assessed?


hi nanii,
from india,still many guys remaining from april and few from March...but still guys are receiving visas from april in india recently....


----------



## Brins (Jun 13, 2018)

Any grants for April applicants from India?


----------



## foham (Jul 4, 2018)

ahmadriaz2018 said:


> hi foham,
> no update of any june applicant....


Okay, Thanks a lot Ahmad!


----------



## Karthik nanii (Jul 8, 2018)

ahmadriaz2018 said:


> Karthik nanii said:
> 
> 
> > Any update on when remaining March and April applications will be assessed?
> ...


Thanks for your reply bro.If u don't mind could you please share those details of recent grants from India?


----------



## Waqas05 (Jun 17, 2018)

I applied on 26th May with all documents and still waiting for grant. No response yet

Sent from my LG-H870 using Tapatalk


----------



## Waqas05 (Jun 17, 2018)

Anyone from Pakistan got visa who applied in May?

Sent from my LG-H870 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr.WasheeWashee (Feb 8, 2018)

Hi guys! Is the grant letter they emailed me all i need to carry with me when flying to australia? Or is there something else i need to get? Thanks!


----------



## Lilwayne (Aug 8, 2018)

Mr.WasheeWashee said:


> Hi guys! Is the grant letter they emailed me all i need to carry with me when flying to australia? Or is there something else i need to get? Thanks!



Can you share your timeline?
And no you don’t need any other docoments other than letter and your passport.


----------



## ckdtj (Jul 26, 2018)

Hi Everyone, 

I've got good news, and would like to share with everyone my timeline.

Lodging date: 24.04.18
CO contact: 19.07.18 (submission within 5 hours)
CO 2nd contact: 08.08.18 (submission within 3 hours)
Visa grant date: 09.08.18

My case was pretty complicated as from the start I had already submitted all informations required.
However, when my first CO contacted me, he wanted my education completion certificate for my degree, when I already submitted my graduation certificate. In korea, they do not provide completion and graduation certificate separately.

So I assumed, that all my documents have to be verified by a legal agent to proceed. So I hired an agent to get my documents verified with a legal certificate. 

Waited for roughly more than 2 weeks, the second CO contacted me saying I had submitted the wrong information as they are looking for my completion date instead of my graduation date.

I called up my university and they told me politely that the graduation date is considered to be the completion date for this university. 
However, the school is willing to update my graduation certificate and list the completion date right beside it (handwritten and signed by the head of school). 

I emailed them and explain to them my situation and bamm! they grant my visa the following day!

Don't give up people! 
I just bought my ticket and will be flying coming saturday!!

Thanks everyone for your help and advices here!


----------



## harpt (Jul 24, 2018)

Hey congrats thanks for u shared your experience 
Can u tell me u got any natural justice letter before grant?


----------



## Mr.WasheeWashee (Feb 8, 2018)

Lilwayne said:


> Can you share your timeline?
> And no you don’t need any other docoments other than letter and your passport.


I applied on the 7th of April and got the grant directly on 11th of July. Cheers


----------



## Brins (Jun 13, 2018)

Hi guys,, wat about the Indian grant status,,, any Indians got their grant applied on April ???


----------



## nizar123 (Jun 19, 2018)

*FRC Query*

Hello guys, My friend is applying for 476 visa nd he has a query, he is applying for Family Registration/Book Certificate (FRC) from NADRA as required for 476, They are total 4 family members but in NADRA record its showing 5, which is fake nd has no CNIC number but only name is showing, now what should he do?? he wants to make FRC of his original 4 family members and not the fifth inlcusive but he is worried what if DIBP verify it from NADRA and they found 5th fake family member, what would be its consequences?? or there is no issue?? Plzz answer anyone who have been through similar problem?, 
PS: Removing the name from NADRA is very lengthy and troublesome process.

Thank You!


----------



## Chowdhuryalam (Apr 12, 2018)

Hello 

Is the Bangladeshi student also facing the same problem like Indian to grant there visa..

I have applied end of may and I completed my masters from UTS... 

Thanks in Advance


----------



## Karthik nanii (Jul 8, 2018)

Hi guys, Please do post updates on grants if anyone have got any?


----------



## timjordan (Jul 27, 2017)

Hello,

I need to know about Police Clearance certificate that I got Visa invitation, I have shown my 1 year experience in Bahrain, however, I was there as on Business Visa with 3 months validity and I need to exit every time, in that process my company applied 7 to 8 business visa for me. So do I need to get Police clearance certificate for Bahrain?


----------



## ahmadriaz2018 (Feb 25, 2018)

timjordan said:


> Hello,
> 
> I need to know about Police Clearance certificate that I got Visa invitation, I have shown my 1 year experience in Bahrain, however, I was there as on Business Visa with 3 months validity and I need to exit every time, in that process my company applied 7 to 8 business visa for me. So do I need to get Police clearance certificate for Bahrain?


hi timjordon,
yes ,you need to provide police certificate....


----------



## Saideep (Jul 26, 2018)

Any grants from june applicants?


----------



## foham (Jul 4, 2018)

Saideep said:


> Any grants from june applicants?


Not yet. Applied on 5th June and still waiting.


----------



## dandd (Jul 18, 2018)

Hi,

I applied on May 9th and still waiting for Visa. My status of Application is Received in Immiaccount. What are the stages of Visa Processing and will the status change subsequently??
How long should I wait for Visa?? Kindly help me guys!!!!


----------



## Brins (Jun 13, 2018)

dandd said:


> Hi,
> 
> I applied on May 9th and still waiting for Visa. My status of Application is Received in Immiaccount. What are the stages of Visa Processing and will the status change subsequently??
> How long should I wait for Visa?? Kindly help me guys!!!!


Hi dandd 
Where are you from? If you are from India u have to wait because they haven’t yet started for April applicants.


----------



## Ahmed94 (Jun 13, 2018)

can anyone guide from skilled recognized graduate visa 476 to PR.. any specific state to stay?
i am recent graduate so how can i get my pr through this visa that i have.. i am planning to travel Australia soon..

- mechanical engineering Degree
-i am 24 years old and planning to do ielts soon aiming for 8 each
-Visa 476 granted on 27 July 2018


----------



## dandd (Jul 18, 2018)

Hi Brins,

I am from India! Could u kindly tell me what time I could Expect my visa


----------



## Saideep (Jul 26, 2018)

dandd said:


> Hi Brins,
> 
> I am from India! Could u kindly tell me what time I could Expect my visa


Hello dandd 

What are the documents you uploaded while lodging?


----------



## sagar121994 (Aug 24, 2018)

Hello dandd and Saideep, I'm from India as well and have applied on the 28th of April this year. I pretty much uploaded all the documents along with my application expect two PCCs, which I only uploaded in June. I have had no CO contact requesting any additional documents yet. 

Just wondering when to expect a grant. Any ideas?

Thanks.


----------



## Saideep (Jul 26, 2018)

sagar121994 said:


> Hello dandd and Saideep, I'm from India as well and have applied on the 28th of April this year. I pretty much uploaded all the documents along with my application expect two PCCs, which I only uploaded in June. I have had no CO contact requesting any additional documents yet.
> 
> Just wondering when to expect a grant. Any ideas?
> 
> Thanks.


Hello sagar 

One person who applied on june 1st 2018 got CO contact (aug 16). Requested documents by CO are form 1221 and CV. Can you tell us on which day u uploaded ur pcc?


----------



## Waqas05 (Jun 17, 2018)

Applied on 26th May.
CO asked for degree completion certificate on 13th August.
Uploaded the document on 18th August.
Can anyone tell me how many more days i have to wait. Fingers crossed hope will get the visa.
Also can anyone tell me about if the Australian embassy want to reject the visa they do it in early days or at the end??
Please reply thanks in advance

Sent from my LG-H870 using Tapatalk


----------



## Saideep (Jul 26, 2018)

Waqas05 said:


> Applied on 26th May.
> CO asked for degree completion certificate on 13th August.
> Uploaded the document on 18th August.
> Can anyone tell me how many more days i have to wait. Fingers crossed hope will get the visa.
> ...


Hello waqas

I hope u vl get grant soon. As per my knowledge visa rejection vl done at the end. Can u tell me u r frm which country?


----------



## Brins (Jun 13, 2018)

dandd said:


> Hi Brins,
> 
> I am from India! Could u kindly tell me what time I could Expect my visa


Hi dandd

I applied on April 6th!
as far as I know ,they haven't started April applications from India .Coz I know few guys applied from April 1 are still waiting. 

so I guess u have to wait atleast for a month,, I'll let yu know if I get any updates


----------



## sagar121994 (Aug 24, 2018)

Saideep said:


> Hello sagar
> 
> One person who applied on june 1st 2018 got CO contact (aug 16). Requested documents by CO are form 1221 and CV. Can you tell us on which day u uploaded ur pcc?


Hey Saideep,

The guy you're talking about is probably a friend of mine. He's an Indian, like me, but he's resident in the UAE. I on the other hand live in India. 

I uploaded two PCCs, one from India and the other one from the UK. The one from the UK was uploaded on the 26th of June and that was pretty much the last document I uploaded. Other than that, I updated two dates within my application on the 6th of August. Do you think I'll need to wait for more than a month still?

Also, where are you from? What documents have you uploaded so far? Any of your friends in a similar situation?


----------



## Waqas05 (Jun 17, 2018)

Saideep said:


> Hello waqas
> 
> I hope u vl get grant soon. As per my knowledge visa rejection vl done at the end. Can u tell me u r frm which country?


Thanks saideep for your reply.
I'm from Pakistan.

Sent from my LG-H870 using Tapatalk


----------



## Saideep (Jul 26, 2018)

sagar121994 said:


> Saideep said:
> 
> 
> > Hello sagar
> ...


Hello sagar

Iam from india.
Uploaded all the documents on july 10th and all i can do is just wait fr grant. Hope you vl get ur grant soon.


----------



## 42swetha (Aug 26, 2018)

Hello people! This is Swetha. I am new to this thread. 

I have applied for the 476 visa on July 15th. I have certain doubts about a question which is 

"*Provide details of all countries in which you, your spouse/de facto partner or dependents (accompanying or not) have lived for 12 months or more (since turning 16) during the last 10 years. The 12 month period of residence may be made up of a number of shorter periods. You must account for every year.*"

I haven't lived in any country for a year apart from my country of residence, India. How do I go about this question? Also, I have arbitrarily mentioned some dates which I haven't checked before submitting. Please help. Thank you.


----------



## 42swetha (Aug 26, 2018)

Also, can someone tell me all the documents that are to be uploaded? I have attached the following as of now:

Academic Transcripts, Course Completion Certificate, Photograph, IELTS test report form, Passport, National ID Card, Birth Certificate and Drivers Licence. (Most of these are certified copies attested by a gazetted officer)


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

42swetha said:


> Hello people! This is Swetha. I am new to this thread.
> 
> I have applied for the 476 visa on July 15th. I have certain doubts about a question which is
> 
> ...


If you haven't lived in any country cumulatively for a year in the past 10 years since turning 16, I would just mention India. 

Why would you arbitrarily mention some dates? You make a declaration that all the info is accurate when you submit. 

It might be tedious, but find the info to the best of your ability. 

When/if they do security vetting and find you have been misleading, that wouldn't be good I would think.


----------



## 42swetha (Aug 26, 2018)

I have mentioned India only. But it is asking for specifical dates. How do I mention specific a duration of time when I've been living in the country since birth? I didn't know what dates I had to put in, so I just put a random date.


----------



## kaju (Oct 31, 2011)

42swetha said:


> I have mentioned India only. But it is asking for specifical dates. How do I mention specific a duration of time when I've been living in the country since birth? I didn't know what dates I had to put in, so I just put a random date.


If you only lived in India for the last ten years then you would simply put "India, 2008-2018".

They just want to know any country where you lived for more than 1 year in the last 10 years, and you need to specify the period/s.


----------



## dandd (Jul 18, 2018)

Saideep said:


> Hello dandd
> 
> What are the documents you uploaded while lodging?


Hi saideep,

I uploaded all the documents related to Education, Degree certificates, PCC, Travel documents & Health documents.

No CO Contact. The status of the Application is still received form the date i lodged the application on May 9th.


----------



## dandd (Jul 18, 2018)

Brins said:


> Hi dandd
> 
> I applied on April 6th!
> as far as I know ,they haven't started April applications from India .Coz I know few guys applied from April 1 are still waiting.
> ...


Hi Brins!

Can u kindly tell me what is the status of your application. Bcoz mine is still showing status as received !!!! Yes, Please let me know of any updates. Thank u.


----------



## dandd (Jul 18, 2018)

sagar121994 said:


> Hello dandd and Saideep, I'm from India as well and have applied on the 28th of April this year. I pretty much uploaded all the documents along with my application expect two PCCs, which I only uploaded in June. I have had no CO contact requesting any additional documents yet.
> 
> Just wondering when to expect a grant. Any ideas?
> 
> Thanks.



Hi sagar! 
same here!! dont know when to expect the grant!


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

42swetha said:


> I have mentioned India only. But it is asking for specifical dates. How do I mention specific a duration of time when I've been living in the country since birth? I didn't know what dates I had to put in, so I just put a random date.





kaju said:


> If you only lived in India for the last ten years then you would simply put "India, 2008-2018".
> 
> They just want to know any country where you lived for more than 1 year in the last 10 years, and you need to specify the period/s.


They only want it for the past 10 years - you can do what kaju suggested, or be even more precise and based on the date you are lodging your visa just state the specific dates, e.g. if today:

27/8/2008 to 27/8/2018 - India.

Good you're clarifying, that's what this forum is for I guess. But random dates... for real!!? Haha, ballsy.

Edit:

I see you have already submitted - personally, I would submit a Form 1023 (notification of incorrect answers).


----------



## 42swetha (Aug 26, 2018)

PrettyIsotonic said:


> They only want it for the past 10 years - you can do what kaju suggested, or be even more precise and based on the date you are lodging your visa just state the specific dates, e.g. if today:
> 
> 27/8/2008 to 27/8/2018 - India.
> 
> ...


Oh Thank you. I have mentioned 10 JULY 2008 to 10 JULY 2018 in the application (Since they are asking it in the dd/mm/yyyy format). Anyone who has lodged the visa, please clarify on this. Also, I have been to Australia for 2 months in the year 2016. So, once again, how do I go about this question?


----------



## sagar121994 (Aug 24, 2018)

Saideep said:


> Hello sagar
> 
> Iam from india.
> Uploaded all the documents on july 10th and all i can do is just wait fr grant. Hope you vl get ur grant soon.


Yes, that's all we can do pretty much :fingerscrossed: .


----------



## sagar121994 (Aug 24, 2018)

dandd said:


> Hi sagar!
> same here!! dont know when to expect the grant!


I've heard a couple of Indians who applied in the first two weeks of April got it recently. So let's hope for the best now 

Keep us posted!


----------



## ahmadriaz2018 (Feb 25, 2018)

sagar121994 said:


> I've heard a couple of Indians who applied in the first two weeks of April got it recently. So let's hope for the best now
> 
> Keep us posted!


hi saggar,
In 476 ,patience is the key to success ....


----------



## sagar121994 (Aug 24, 2018)

ahmadriaz2018 said:


> hi saggar,
> In 476 ,patience is the key to success ....


Absolutely mate, no doubt about that!!


----------



## rikaz999 (Aug 31, 2018)

Applied on 6th June from Sri Lanka. Still waiting for any contact /grant. Hopefully by September I get it.


----------



## foham (Jul 4, 2018)

rikaz999 said:


> Applied on 6th June from Sri Lanka. Still waiting for any contact /grant. Hopefully by September I get it.


Same as you, Applied on 5th June from Kuwait, and no CO contact/grant yet. Hopefully we'll get some updates this month!


----------



## kiran r (Sep 2, 2018)

Hello Everyone, I am Kiran.R from India. I have few doubts in this 476 Visa 

Actually my visa is being processed by my employer from australia, so i dont have full access to immiaccount, or process status.

So, my application was loged by mid of may, and i got my medical check up by 13th june, pcc by 23 june and it was updated. I dont know if the CO has contacted them. so before 23 all other documents have been submited. academics, parents passport copies, PTE score everything. form 508 for migrant agent has been submitted by july 1st week.

1. so now it has started 4th month, and i dont have a proper guess when my visa would be granted. Kindly can anyone mention some referable timeline, have anyone before me still waiting for this visa from india still, now which period set is being granted april or may.??

2.recently we heard news about students or people are being sent back for travelling with fake documents, mostly were from kerala and tamil nadu, so they have stricted up the process , this was the news from my employer.

3. will i get my visa by this month end??? now the status is 4-5 months, so may i expect it to comeby??

4.are indians processed quite late with long period compared to others??. because i saw few posts from pakistan Mates getting visa who applied in may. by july itself.!!!!

Please kindly share your information it would be of a great help.


----------



## rikaz999 (Aug 31, 2018)

got the grant today


----------



## Brins (Jun 13, 2018)

rikaz999 said:


> got the grant today


Congrats rikaz 
Wud yu pls share ur timeline and may I know where u r from !?


----------



## ahmadriaz2018 (Feb 25, 2018)

rikaz999 said:


> got the grant today


hi rikaz,
congratz bro..
can you share your timeline and which country you from ?


----------



## rikaz999 (Aug 31, 2018)

ahmadriaz2018 said:


> rikaz999 said:
> 
> 
> > got the grant today
> ...


Hi, thank you very much. 
I applied on 6th June from Sri Lanka with all the documents required. Uploaded the form 80 just to be sure in July. 
Medical was done on 13th June. 
Grant on 3rd September without any contact from a CO. I'm from Sri Lanka.


----------



## foham (Jul 4, 2018)

rikaz999 said:


> got the grant today


Congrats Rikaz999! How much time did they give you to make your first entry?


----------



## rikaz999 (Aug 31, 2018)

foham said:


> rikaz999 said:
> 
> 
> > got the grant today
> ...


6 months. 
By April


----------



## foham (Jul 4, 2018)

Any other grants for June applicants??


----------



## Waqas05 (Jun 17, 2018)

foham said:


> Any other grants for June applicants??


asked me to submit submit degree completion letter and i submitted my graduation completion letter but they rejected and again asked me to submit degree completion letter. today i submit it again and hope will soon get the grant. May Allah bless me


----------



## foham (Jul 4, 2018)

Waqas05 said:


> asked me to submit submit degree completion letter and i submitted my graduation completion letter but they rejected and again asked me to submit degree completion letter. today i submit it again and hope will soon get the grant. May Allah bless me


Hopefully InshAllah you'll get it!


----------



## Engineer786 (Sep 5, 2018)

Waqas05 said:


> asked me to submit submit degree completion letter and i submitted my graduation completion letter but they rejected and again asked me to submit degree completion letter. today i submit it again and hope will soon get the grant. May Allah bless me


When did you apply and which country are you from?


----------



## pranshu (Sep 5, 2018)

*indians*

anyone from india who applied for visa 476 in may or june?


----------



## Waqas05 (Jun 17, 2018)

Engineer786 said:


> When did you apply and which country are you from?


Applied on 26th May .Pakistan


----------



## Engineer786 (Sep 5, 2018)

Waqas05 said:


> Applied on 26th May .Pakistan


Can i have your whatsApp number please?


----------



## pranshu (Sep 5, 2018)

is it compulsory to attach parents ids?


----------



## pranshu (Sep 5, 2018)

arjunnkl said:


> Any recent visa grant in may month?...am waiting for my grant


did u get ur visa?


----------



## jalal. (Sep 5, 2018)

Hi all, I'm about to submit my application for subclass 476. 
I have a few questions in mind.

1)I do not have a birth certificate and unable to get one. Is aadhaar card(nationalized id card issued by Indian govt) enough?
2)Do I have to mention the exact course completion date? as I have not yet received the course completion letter I have given an approximate date in the application!
3) My brother lives in a foreign country. Do I have to mention the exact dates of his departure and arrival? (he had visited native country multiple times during his stay in the foreign country)

Sorry for asking too many questions :|
And thanks in advance


----------



## hes_luckey (Jul 22, 2018)

Guys we are still waiting from 5th April. It's over 5 months which they estimate. What could I do? Is there any way to ask what the matter is? We are tired.


----------



## pranshu (Sep 5, 2018)

hes_luckey said:


> Guys we are still waiting from 5th April. It's over 5 months which they estimate. What could I do? Is there any way to ask what the matter is? We are tired.


i am also waiting from 2months and i have not been contacted by co.

are you in whatsap group of this visa forum?


----------



## masnoon (Sep 8, 2018)

I applied on 5th June 2018 from Pakistan. No contact from CO yet. Anybody from June applicants got the visa?


----------



## rikaz999 (Aug 31, 2018)

masnoon said:


> I applied on 5th June 2018 from Pakistan. No contact from CO yet. Anybody from June applicants got the visa?


A friend of mine also got the visa on 3rd of Sep. We both applied in June from LK.


----------



## riya_003 (Oct 23, 2016)

Can you share your friend 's timeline?Rikas


----------



## hes_luckey (Jul 22, 2018)

pranshu said:


> hes_luckey said:
> 
> 
> > Guys we are still waiting from 5th April. It's over 5 months which they estimate. What could I do? Is there any way to ask what the matter is? We are tired.
> ...


No I'm not


----------



## foham (Jul 4, 2018)

masnoon said:


> I applied on 5th June 2018 from Pakistan. No contact from CO yet. Anybody from June applicants got the visa?


I applied on 5th June as well, from Kuwait. No CO contact / Grant yet.


----------



## LUAI_SH (Sep 9, 2018)

Hello ..
I applied on 25th July and my application status is *Received*. 

I have a question in mind.
I completed my engineering degree from unrecognised collage. So I travelled abroad to study master degree in recognised institute. 

Will my degree affect my application? Or do they only consider the highest degree

Thank you


----------



## 42swetha (Aug 26, 2018)

Hi guys,

I am getting this message for the past 2 days whenever I login to my immi Account

*Current System issue:

Action Required flag still showing:

Please disregard the action required flag if you have already provided the following information and it is still showing as required on your application summary page:

Health Assessment
Character assessment
Biometrics
Additional payment requirement
This is a known system issue that is currently being investigated.*

Does this mean I have to upload something? As for the health assessment, I have done my medicals before lodging the visa, so I simply provided the HAP ID in the application itself. For the character assessment, I have provided PCC and Form 80. What about biometrics and Additional payment required?

Thank you


----------



## 42swetha (Aug 26, 2018)

Also, I intend to travel alone, without any dependents. So do I need to submit form 47A and form 80 of my parents as well?


----------



## ahmadriaz2018 (Feb 25, 2018)

luai_sh said:


> hello ..
> I applied on 25th july and my application status is *received*.
> 
> I have a question in mind.
> ...


hi luai_sh
can you please explain your question ???did you submit degree from university which is not in wa ????


----------



## LUAI_SH (Sep 9, 2018)

ahmadriaz2018 said:


> hi luai_sh
> can you please explain your question ???did you submit degree from university which is not in wa ????


Hi ahmadriaz2018 

My bachelor degree is from a university which is *not* recognised institution. But my master degree is under Washington Accord.

I only uploaded my master degree. 

Am I eligible to grant the visa if my highest degree is from recognised institution?

Thank you


----------



## 42swetha (Aug 26, 2018)

LUAI_SH said:


> Hi ahmadriaz2018
> 
> My bachelor degree is from a university which is *not* recognised institution. But my master degree is under Washington Accord.
> 
> ...


I think the visa only looks for your highest degree awarded. So if it is falling under WA, you are good to go!


----------



## ahmadriaz2018 (Feb 25, 2018)

LUAI_SH said:


> Hi ahmadriaz2018
> 
> My bachelor degree is from a university which is *not* recognised institution. But my master degree is under Washington Accord.
> 
> ...


Yes dear,you are eligible for subclass 476 ....dnt worry ...please share your timeline....


----------



## venkateshren (Sep 10, 2018)

LUAI_SH said:


> Hello ..
> I applied on 25th July and my application status is *Received*.
> 
> I have a question in mind.
> ...


Hi, whats your master degree??


----------



## ahmadriaz2018 (Feb 25, 2018)

HI GUYS ,
PLZ UPDTAE THE EXCEL SHEET ,SO THAT APPLICANTS CAN GET UPDATED ABOUT PROCESSING TIME AND ADDITIONAL DOCS ASKED ...https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...ZOGvejZZUGvZLbknzVq_AA9ms/edit#gid=1156124946


----------



## LUAI_SH (Sep 9, 2018)

42swetha said:


> I think the visa only looks for your highest degree awarded. So if it is falling under WA, you are good to go!





ahmadriaz2018 said:


> Yes dear,you are eligible for subclass 476 ....dnt worry ...please share your timeline....


Glad to hear that ..
Thank you so much for your replies 




venkateshren said:


> Hi, whats your master degree??


Master of Electronic Engineering


----------



## ahmadriaz2018 (Feb 25, 2018)

hi,
kindly please update the excel file ...thanks


----------



## pranshu (Sep 5, 2018)

ahmadriaz2018 said:


> hi,
> kindly please update the excel file ...thanks


can you ADD ME IN UR WHATSAP GROUP?


----------



## Saideep (Jul 26, 2018)

Any recent grants from India?


----------



## kiran r (Sep 2, 2018)

*Visa Grant For Indians*

Dear People

Have anyone Got a Grant from india With the Timeline of Last week of April or First of May????

Or For Whose Timeline is the Grants are currently been Given To?????????????



Thanks in Advance


----------



## ahmadriaz2018 (Feb 25, 2018)

hi guys,
my friend got visa today...
1. visa applied on 8th May
2.CO ask for polio certificate on 6th aug
3.polio certificate submitted on 7th aug
4.Grant received on 12 sep....


----------



## dandd (Jul 18, 2018)

Hi guys,

I applied on may 26 from Tamil Nadu, India. Still awaiting visa!! Status is still received........ theres a lot of talk going on like visa processes are kept on hold for Tamil Nadu applicants and some parts of India. I am confused. Guys kindly tell me 
1. have any one from tamil nadu have got grant after last week of march like in april,may and so on
2. what is the main reason for the problem and delay
3.How long should we wait? - pls dont say till the time u get grant u wait - it seems like eternity

thank you.


----------



## Brins (Jun 13, 2018)

dandd said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I applied on may 26 from Tamil Nadu, India. Still awaiting visa!! Status is still received........ theres a lot of talk going on like visa processes are kept on hold for Tamil Nadu applicants and some parts of India. I am confused. Guys kindly tell me
> 1. have any one from tamil nadu have got grant after last week of march like in april,may and so on
> ...


Applied on April 6th and still waiting for any single updates!!!


----------



## Karthik nanii (Jul 8, 2018)

dandd said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I applied on may 26 from Tamil Nadu, India. Still awaiting visa!! Status is still received........ theres a lot of talk going on like visa processes are kept on hold for Tamil Nadu applicants and some parts of India. I am confused. Guys kindly tell me
> 1. have any one from tamil nadu have got grant after last week of march like in april,may and so on
> ...


Applied on 22nd April from Tamilnadu...Still haven't got any update...


----------



## ¥$GRU$¥ (Jul 25, 2018)

Applied on 8th of April from tamilnadu(coimbatore) .. Still haven't got any information about the visa.. It's been five months..
Have they put us on hold or there's any issues going on for people applying from India? If so how long would they delay it? 
Any information regarding this would be helpful guys!!

one of my friend has got visa last week from srilanka..he applied on 2nd of may... I'm quite worried and confused..


----------



## venkateshren (Sep 10, 2018)

Hi Guys,

Whether MBA is eligible degree for applying Visa 476? After finishing my B.E, i did my MBA degree.


----------



## 42swetha (Aug 26, 2018)

venkateshren said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Whether MBA is eligible degree for applying Visa 476? After finishing my B.E, i did my MBA degree.


Unfortunately, no. It is only applicable for recent engineering graduates. Please look into some other visa sub-class.


----------



## 42swetha (Aug 26, 2018)

Hi guys,

I am getting this message whenever I login to my immi Account

*Current System issue:

Action Required flag still showing:

Please disregard the action required flag if you have already provided the following information and it is still showing as required on your application summary page:

Health Assessment
Character assessment
Biometrics
Additional payment requirement
This is a known system issue that is currently being investigated.*

Apart from it being a system issue, does this mean I have to upload something? As for the health assessment, I have done my medicals before lodging the visa, so I simply provided the HAP ID in the application itself. For the character assessment, I have provided PCC and Form 80. What about biometrics and Additional payment required?

Thank you


----------



## 42swetha (Aug 26, 2018)

Brins said:


> Applied on April 6th and still waiting for any single updates!!!


Hi Brins, any contact from CO?


----------



## venkateshren (Sep 10, 2018)

42swetha said:


> Unfortunately, no. It is only applicable for recent engineering graduates. Please look into some other visa sub-class.


Thanks for your reply. But it has mentioned Masters degree is eligible for this visa 476. 
What are the Masters degree? Can u pls clarify it.


----------



## Brins (Jun 13, 2018)

42swetha said:


> Brins said:
> 
> 
> > Applied on April 6th and still waiting for any single updates!!!
> ...


No swetha,, my application is still received,,, it’s quite a long wait,,,


----------



## ahmadriaz2018 (Feb 25, 2018)

hi guys,
for all tamil nadu applicants ,
i think grants for tamil states are stopped at the moment bcz of fraud which was caught a while ago....many indian mostly tamil have been waiting for their grants ........i think the students which are genuine they dont need to get worried...will take some time....


----------



## Brins (Jun 13, 2018)

ahmadriaz2018 said:


> hi guys,
> for all tamil nadu applicants ,
> i think grants for tamil states are stopped at the moment bcz of fraud which was caught a while ago....many indian mostly tamil have been waiting for their grants ........i think the students which are genuine they dont need to get worried...will take some time....


Hi ahmadriaz thanks for your reply...
It's really depressive because the mentioned processing time 5 months was already over and still application is in received state. I mailed them about this but they said they haven't allotted CO yet for my file.
Is there any other effective way , where we could get clear informations/ solutions except mails and calls?


----------



## ahmadriaz2018 (Feb 25, 2018)

Brins said:


> Hi ahmadriaz thanks for your reply...
> It's really depressive because the mentioned processing time 5 months was already over and still application is in received state. I mailed them about this but they said they haven't allotted CO yet for my file.
> Is there any other effective way , where we could get clear informations/ solutions except mails and calls?


hi brins,
the bad news is that we can only wait ....or just kept emailing them...thats the best we can do is wait......keep a track record for tamil applicants ,so that if somebody receives the grant,we will know that things are in motion..best way is to update the excel file ...i will post it again...


----------



## ahmadriaz2018 (Feb 25, 2018)

hi group,
plz update it...
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets...gid=1156124946


----------



## Brins (Jun 13, 2018)

ahmadriaz2018 said:


> Brins said:
> 
> 
> > Hi ahmadriaz thanks for your reply...
> ...


Noted,,, thanks!


----------



## 42swetha (Aug 26, 2018)

venkateshren said:


> Thanks for your reply. But it has mentioned Masters degree is eligible for this visa 476.
> What are the Masters degree? Can u pls clarify it.


Hi venkateshren, 
In the eligibility criteria, it clearly states that the candidate must have completed a *engineering degree* at a recognized institution in the past two years. And these qualifications are mentioned in the site as follows:

_Your engineering qualifications
In the two years before you apply, you must have completed one of the following qualifications in engineering:
bachelors degree
masters degree
doctoral degree
postgraduate diploma.

Your qualification must contain a major sequence of study or specialisation in engineering, such as:
civil engineering
structural engineering
chemical engineering
environmental engineering
electrical and electronics engineering
mechanical, production and plant engineering
mining and material engineering.
_


----------



## Mohsen91 (Mar 17, 2018)

Hey Ahmad!

What's up? Did you move to Aus or applying for jobs from Pakistan?


----------



## ahmadriaz2018 (Feb 25, 2018)

Mohsen91 said:


> Hey Ahmad!
> 
> What's up? Did you move to Aus or applying for jobs from Pakistan?


hi moshin,
Not really bro,i havnt decided when to go...so taking my time....what about you ?


----------



## Mumin1 (Sep 16, 2018)

Hi to u all. I need a serious help from u guys. I logged for visa 476 with ielts 5.5 Test report code and i did not uppload the ielts report, now the process is received with 94 days i got pte over all 50. Guys what should i do? Can I upload for the PTE although it is different from the online. Thanks


----------



## ahmadriaz2018 (Feb 25, 2018)

Mumin1 said:


> Hi to u all. I need a serious help from u guys. I logged for visa 476 with ielts 5.5 Test report code and i did not uppload the ielts report, now the process is received with 94 days i got pte over all 50. Guys what should i do? Can I upload for the PTE although it is different from the online. Thanks


hi mumin,
first of all why do you submit ilets with 5.5 when its clearly mentioned that you need 6 bands to apply ...Now its better to re apply the application with 6 bands in ielts...else it will be rejected ....


----------



## Mumin1 (Sep 16, 2018)

*hi ahmad*

I did not upplod for the ielts certificate , i just used my code number for the online part. Now i got PTE 50 score, can i upload for PTE certificate because my application is still received.


----------



## Arumugam raju (Jun 17, 2018)

Hello frnds.. I'm deva from tamilnadu, India. I was applying my visa on 16 July 2018. How long it will take to get my Grant?


----------



## Arumugam raju (Jun 17, 2018)

Mumin1 said:


> I did not upplod for the ielts certificate , i just used my code number for the online part. Now i got PTE 50 score, can i upload for PTE certificate because my application is still received.


 where are you from ?


----------



## Arumugam raju (Jun 17, 2018)

¥$GRU$¥ said:


> Applied on 8th of April from tamilnadu(coimbatore) .. Still haven't got any information about the visa.. It's been five months..
> Have they put us on hold or there's any issues going on for people applying from India? If so how long would they delay it?
> Any information regarding this would be helpful guys!!
> 
> one of my friend has got visa last week from srilanka..he applied on 2nd of may... I'm quite worried and confused..


 hello brother could u please give ur mobile no ?


----------



## Mumin1 (Sep 16, 2018)

From india, can u tell me any idea about my situation?


----------



## ahmadriaz2018 (Feb 25, 2018)

Mumin1 said:


> I did not upplod for the ielts certificate , i just used my code number for the online part. Now i got PTE 50 score, can i upload for PTE certificate because my application is still received.


hi mumin,
the best chance is that you upload your PTE result in other documents folder and also write a cover letter explaining the issue ...is your score 50 is equivalent to 6 band overall ?


----------



## Saideep (Jul 26, 2018)

Mumin1 said:


> From india, can u tell me any idea about my situation?


Hello mate,

For sure u won't get visa if u upload IELTS certificate with 5.5 band. So Try your luck by uploading PTE score..! Good luck


----------



## Brins (Jun 13, 2018)

¥$GRU$¥ said:


> Applied on 8th of April from tamilnadu(coimbatore) .. Still haven't got any information about the visa.. It's been five months..
> Have they put us on hold or there's any issues going on for people applying from India? If so how long would they delay it?
> Any information regarding this would be helpful guys!!
> 
> one of my friend has got visa last week from srilanka..he applied on 2nd of may... I'm quite worried and confused..


Hi Gru,
Any recent updates!?


----------



## ¥$GRU$¥ (Jul 25, 2018)

Hi,
The last visa grant was on August 7th from tamil nadu.. 
He has applied on March 23rd..
Guys who have applied on the last week of March and April are still waiting for the grant from tamilnadu...!! I'm really not sure what the Australian government has decided on us.. Pretty worried!


----------



## Arumugam raju (Jun 17, 2018)

¥$GRU$¥ said:


> Hi,
> The last visa grant was on August 7th from tamil nadu..
> He has applied on March 23rd..
> Guys who have applied on the last week of March and April are still waiting for the grant from tamilnadu...!! I'm really not sure what the Australian government has decided on us.. Pretty worried!


 hi mate can u please give ur no.


----------



## Arumugam raju (Jun 17, 2018)

I'm also applied from tamilnadu, Coimbatore......


----------



## ¥$GRU$¥ (Jul 25, 2018)

Arumugam raju said:


> I'm also applied from tamilnadu, Coimbatore......


Hi bro! 
I couldn't send the number to you in this forum.. can you please share yours? I even tried to share my email.. It isn't working..


----------



## Arumugam raju (Jun 17, 2018)

¥$GRU$¥ said:


> Arumugam raju said:
> 
> 
> > I'm also applied from tamilnadu, Coimbatore......
> ...


 yes bro.... my fb is deva angeeth


----------



## ¥$GRU$¥ (Jul 25, 2018)

Arumugam raju said:


> yes bro.... my fb is deva angeeth[/QUOTE
> I'm not in fb.. You're linked in profile?


----------



## Mumin1 (Sep 16, 2018)

*Hello mate, For sure u won't get visa if u upload IELTS certificate with 5.5 band. S*

Where would I upload for the PTE?


----------



## pranshu (Sep 5, 2018)

Mumin1 said:


> Where would I upload for the PTE?


in other documents.


----------



## Mumin1 (Sep 16, 2018)

*Hi*

If the application is received, can I upload an other documents?


----------



## Mumin1 (Sep 16, 2018)

Hi Ahmad

Yes my PTE over all socre is equivalent to 6 band, where do u think i should upload for the PTE certificate and corer later. Please explain a bit.


----------



## Arumugam raju (Jun 17, 2018)

¥$GRU$¥ said:


> Arumugam raju said:
> 
> 
> > yes bro.... my fb is deva angeeth[/QUOTE
> ...


----------



## Saideep (Jul 26, 2018)

¥$GRU$¥ said:


> Hi,
> The last visa grant was on August 7th from tamil nadu..
> He has applied on March 23rd..
> Guys who have applied on the last week of March and April are still waiting for the grant from tamilnadu...!! I'm really not sure what the Australian government has decided on us.. Pretty worried!


Is this issue happening only for tamilnadu and kerala people or whole country?


----------



## rikaz999 (Aug 31, 2018)

Mumin1 said:


> Hi Ahmad
> 
> Yes my PTE over all socre is equivalent to 6 band, where do u think i should upload for the PTE certificate and corer later. Please explain a bit.


For PTE they usually ask for the link of the test results. Since they're verified online.


----------



## rikaz999 (Aug 31, 2018)

Mumin1 said:


> If the application is received, can I upload an other documents?


Yes you can upload as many as documents until you receive the visa.


----------



## Mumin1 (Sep 16, 2018)

*hi rikaz*

My application process is now 94 days and it is received, i did not upload for the Ielts certificate because it is 5.5, now i have PTE over 50 score. My question is where should i upload for the PTE Certificate in the attachment file or update documents?


----------



## ¥$GRU$¥ (Jul 25, 2018)

Saideep said:


> Is this issue happening only for tamilnadu and kerala people or whole country?


The whole country is facing this issue I guess.. cuz no one from India has got visa after August first week..


----------



## Brins (Jun 13, 2018)

¥$GRU$¥ said:


> Saideep said:
> 
> 
> > Is this issue happening only for tamilnadu and kerala people or whole country?
> ...


As far as I noticed, ppl from other places of india r ahead of grants! lyk April end applicants r getting their grants.

But i haven't heard any updates from Tamil nadu applicants applied since april 1 and even few from march end are still left,,,


----------



## rikaz999 (Aug 31, 2018)

Mumin1 said:


> My application process is now 94 days and it is received, i did not upload for the Ielts certificate because it is 5.5, now i have PTE over 50 score. My question is where should i upload for the PTE Certificate in the attachment file or update documents?


Upload it under language ability


----------



## Sabarisaravanan (Sep 2, 2018)

Hy guys, 
My relative applied my visa on june 1st week in australia but from tamilnadu india ,but still no response from them about my medicals and pcc so am worried about that because its almost 3 and half month completed 

My friends some of them applied on april 1 st week through consultancy in tamilnadu .... my doubt is that application through india are under waiting or indians applied in aussie also under waiting ah ????


----------



## LUAI_SH (Sep 9, 2018)

Dear all..

I checked my application today and noted that my *Estimated Processing Time* changed to 5 months to 5 months. Before it was showing 4 months to 5 months.

Is my application delayed or is it issue in the system?
anyone experienced this before?

Thank you


----------



## riya_003 (Oct 23, 2016)

LUAI_SH said:


> Dear all..
> 
> I checked my application today and noted that my *Estimated Processing Time* changed to 5 months to 5 months. Before it was showing 4 months to 5 months.
> 
> ...


the 476 processing time has been updated today and changed to 5 months, 5 months.. that's why in your case as well you see the change.


----------



## LUAI_SH (Sep 9, 2018)

I have just noted that the processing time has been updated.
I believe this is the reason.


----------



## lakshithalrc (Jun 29, 2017)

Dear all,

I have a small problem. My degree effective date is 13th Octomber. If I apply to the 476 sub class visa before 13th( Let's say around 10th) Do I need to apply all the documents before 13th or can I apply without police clearance and TB test. Can anyone answer me please.


----------



## ahmadriaz2018 (Feb 25, 2018)

lak****halrc said:


> Dear all,
> 
> I have a small problem. My degree effective date is 13th Octomber. If I apply to the 476 sub class visa before 13th( Let's say around 10th) Do I need to apply all the documents before 13th or can I apply without police clearance and TB test. Can anyone answer me please.


hi dear ,
you dont need to provide all the documents at the time of application...Make sure you apply before 13 oct and you can provide the rest of documents and medical after that ....................


----------



## dandd (Jul 18, 2018)

Hi,

I havent heard any grants for applicants from march end applied from TN. Saw some messages stating that there were grants till August in India. Even till August I havent heard about any grants in TN i saw few post on Fb about few getting grants from Punjab in this time period. What about other parts of India??? Is TN only been put on Hold????

Kindly update guys!!! Confused! Ty.


----------



## ahmadriaz2018 (Feb 25, 2018)

HI GUYS,
DO UPDATE THE EXCEL FILE ,SO THAT EVERYONE CAN HAVE A IDEA ABOUT PROCESSING TIME AND DOCUMNETS REQUIRED ....

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...ZOGvejZZUGvZLbknzVq_AA9ms/edit#gid=1156124946


----------



## Justyine (Sep 16, 2018)

dibs450 said:


> Thank you.. anyone software engg or pursuing acs related course.. can contact me for help.. i will be happy to help u guys..


Hi, I'm planning to pursue Master in Information Technology. But I would like to know if I'm eligible to apply for 476 visa after I graduate?
I've heard people got the visa doing computer science.


----------



## ¥$GRU$¥ (Jul 25, 2018)

Any recent grants from India guys?


----------



## Chowdhuryalam (Apr 12, 2018)

Any Telecommunications Engineering students can apply for 476 visa?


----------



## ahmadriaz2018 (Feb 25, 2018)

hi guys,
my friend got visa .
applied date 24 May
additional docs asked on 7 august (polio certificate)
submitted on 8 august 
granted on 26 sep 
from pakistan


----------



## Mumin1 (Sep 16, 2018)

*Hello guys.*

I just wanted to ask u does anybody knows where i can contact CO because my application is received unitill now with 105 days and think its because I made a mistake for applying ielts 5.5 only for the serial number not uploading the certificate and later provide PTE 50 score then I explained my case which i stated that i had no information about the Ielts requirement.

Please let me know any suggestions and where should i contact them?
Thanks


----------



## pranshu (Sep 5, 2018)

any recent grants?


----------



## Dave995 (Jul 26, 2018)

Hi Guys 
I finally got my visa. I applied on the 19th of April and has issues with getting my PCC but I submit on the 26th of September and go the visa on the 2nd of October.


----------



## Saideep (Jul 26, 2018)

Dave995 said:


> Hi Guys
> I finally got my visa. I applied on the 19th of April and has issues with getting my PCC but I submit on the 26th of September and go the visa on the 2nd of October.


Congrats dave..! 

Your from which country?


----------



## Dave995 (Jul 26, 2018)

Thanks saideep.

I am from Nigeria.


----------



## lakshithalrc (Jun 29, 2017)

hello
Is there anyone who were granted visa for PTE average 44. because two of my friends were granted visa for ielts average 5.5


----------



## Saideep (Jul 26, 2018)

One fellow who applied on 19th April frm india got grant on oct 2nd ...so i guess Indians are getting grant now..!


----------



## Arumugam raju (Jun 17, 2018)

Saideep said:


> One fellow who applied on 19th April frm india got grant on oct 2nd ...so i guess Indians are getting grant now..!


 sounds good bro....🤗🤗


----------



## ksobti (Oct 6, 2018)

hjmrox said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I just lodged my application for the 476 visa online, and I've got a couple of questions that need to be clarified. When I log in to check my application status, the documents checklist looks as follows ,
> 
> ...


Hi hjmrox

No need to get PCC from malaysian police, as it is needed only if your stay is more then 12 months

As you are submitting then online application 1276 is not required, it is only for offline applications ie by post 

Health examination reports are submitted online by the practitioner, using the HAP ID that you provide while going for the checkup.

Hope this information helps you.


----------



## ¥$GRU$¥ (Jul 25, 2018)

Saideep said:


> One fellow who applied on 19th April frm india got grant on oct 2nd ...so i guess Indians are getting grant now..!



He is from which part of India?


----------



## Saideep (Jul 26, 2018)

¥$GRU$¥ said:


> Saideep said:
> 
> 
> > One fellow who applied on 19th April frm india got grant on oct 2nd ...so i guess Indians are getting grant now..!
> ...


Punjab


----------



## ¥$GRU$¥ (Jul 25, 2018)

Saideep said:


> ¥$GRU$¥ said:
> 
> 
> > Saideep said:
> ...


Okay thanks Bro. Please keep us updated if there's any grants from India..!


----------



## lakshithalrc (Jun 29, 2017)

ahmadriaz2018 said:


> hi dear ,
> you dont need to provide all the documents at the time of application...Make sure you apply before 13 oct and you can provide the rest of documents and medical after that ....................


Hello

I have another question
I did PTE once but score is 44
but I have to apply before 13th Octomber
What can I do now?

1. Apply with existing results
2. Apply with existing results and submit the required score later
3. Apply without any English language and then submit the required score within 28 days

Can you please give me an answer?

thanks


----------



## lakshithalrc (Jun 29, 2017)

Hello

I have another question
I did PTE once but score is 44
but I have to apply before 13th Octomber
What can I do now?

1. Apply with existing results
2. Apply with existing results and submit the required score later
3. Apply without any English language and then submit the required score within 28 days

Can you please give me an answer?

thanks


----------



## Richardxavi99 (Oct 9, 2018)

hai guys I am too facing the same problem....my friend applied for the visa on the month of June ...but still no response...visa status is still showing received...nothing has changed for a long time


----------



## Richardxavi99 (Oct 9, 2018)

I am from Coimbatore Tamilnadu...it seems that some fraud candidates have got caught in Australia through this visa ...so only it's taking soo long for the embassy to decide I think


----------



## riya_003 (Oct 23, 2016)

Richardxavi99 said:


> I am from Coimbatore Tamilnadu...it seems that some fraud candidates have got caught in Australia through this visa ...so only it's taking soo long for the embassy to decide I think


Have u applied for the same ? If so when


----------



## Richardxavi99 (Oct 9, 2018)

yeah I applied on August 1st week


----------



## Potter129 (Sep 14, 2018)

hi everyone 
the estimate time in my immi account changed to be 5 to 6 months for visa 476 ...but in their website is 5 to 5 months ..is that normal?


----------



## riya_003 (Oct 23, 2016)

Potter129 said:


> hi everyone
> the estimate time in my immi account changed to be 5 to 6 months for visa 476 ...but in their website is 5 to 5 months ..is that normal?


they have updated in their website too.. as 5 to 6 months as of today. Just check it.


----------



## Faisal90 (Oct 17, 2018)

Hello 

I submitted my application on October 11th and uploaded the documents on the same day.
Next week I’m going to get the police clearance certificate, can I attach it to my file to speed up the process or I should wait till the CO ask for it .
6 months is really long time to wait 

Any one who has the knowledge please share with us
Thank you


----------



## Potter129 (Sep 14, 2018)

thanks for reply bro....Mr.faisal you should attache thr PCC because all the ppl I know who got the grant before they attache it in their first lodge


----------



## ¥$GRU$¥ (Jul 25, 2018)

@ahmad any grants from India?


----------



## ¥$GRU$¥ (Jul 25, 2018)

Any updates regarding the grants? Why is everybody silent?


----------



## Mohsen91 (Mar 17, 2018)

Hey guys,

I've got direct grant on 24th July, but did not move to OZ yet. Now my passport is expiring!!! 

I weighted up and figured out that it is better to change it in my country, just wondered how should I update my VIVO??? form 1022???

Is anyone in same situation???


----------



## rdv (Aug 19, 2018)

Hello everyone,

I have submitted the EOIs for 189 and 190. I am thinking about applying for 476 so that I could go to Aus sooner. Is there anyone who did the same thing? 

According to this discussion, it seems to be risky. Is this true?
https://www.expatforum.com/expats/13767705-post11.html


----------



## catchdwind (May 4, 2016)

Hi,

if this is not already late; I updated my passport as well.

You need to fill and sign *Form 929*, and send to the CO that sent your grant or the email stated on the grant letter for use in updating them of any changes.

Hope it helps.
Congrats on your grant,



Mohsen91 said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I've got direct grant on 24th July, but did not move to OZ yet. Now my passport is expiring!!!
> 
> ...


----------



## Faisal90 (Oct 17, 2018)

Chill brother,, be patient you will get a grant soon ,,, and you will arraive on the right time


----------



## Faisal90 (Oct 17, 2018)

I have a question regarding to the photo 
Should I include a photo that my name written at the back of it .
Or normal photo is enough


----------



## Mohsen91 (Mar 17, 2018)

catchdwind said:


> Hi,
> 
> if this is not already late; I updated my passport as well.
> 
> ...



Many thanks for your help. 
Due to my visa was granted directly and noticed by an auto-email, I have not my CO contact!!!
At the end of the notification letter, only her given name and her position number was written. Can I do it online and through my immiaccaunt update?


----------



## sagar121994 (Aug 24, 2018)

Anyone on here, who has applied from India and is still waiting for a grant? I've applied on the 28th of April and haven't had any contact from DIBP yet!


----------



## bemchin (Dec 22, 2016)

Hi guys

Anyone could please help to advise me how to complete this question if Im applying for subclass 476.
I graduated last year and would like to come Australia for professional year and explore employment opportunities as well. Many thanks !

Part I - Details of your journey to Australia
Only complete the section(s) relevant to you
If you:
-have applied for aVisitor visa
-have applied for a Business visa
-have applied for aMigration visa
-are a student, academic,researcher or fellow


----------



## ¥$GRU$¥ (Jul 25, 2018)

I've applied on April 8th, it's been 7 months 9 days still no contact from the embassy and also I have not heard anything about the grants..some people say that the elections are going on so it'll take another month to get any news from them.. I don't know what to believe and how long to wait for them to respond.. 
Please if anyone has got any information regarding this,kindly share it with us..
Ty!


----------



## riya_003 (Oct 23, 2016)

Has anyone aware of the recent processing time for 476 visa ? Anything updated in this month ? Please provide the link where to check the processing time in the newly developed home affairs site.


----------



## AssajieB (Oct 2, 2018)

When did you get your visa grant and when did you apply?


----------



## aziiala (Dec 4, 2018)

*de facto Partnet for Visa 476*

Hi everyone 

As you may have Knwon , one of the requirements of de facto visa is to live together and not apart on a permanent basis.
I have recently moved to Germany to do a master, does it infringe on De facto status ? 
I’d be grateful if you could share your experience or knowledge on this issue.
This is what I jus found on a website: ‘’If you have started living together, but then one partner moves temporarily due to external circumstances, it may still be possible to make a successful application’


----------



## aziiala (Dec 4, 2018)

aziiala said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> As you may have Knwon , one of the requirements of de facto visa is to live together and not apart on a permanent basis.
> I have recently moved to Germany to do a master, does it infringe on De facto status ?
> ...


😔Due to circumstances beyond our control ( we are citizens of an Islamic country with a not good reputation so its virtually impossible for him to get a tourist/working visa to come to Germany) , we are forced to live apart. So if anyone could help me I’d be grateful


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

aziiala said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> As you may have Knwon , one of the requirements of de facto visa is to live together and not apart on a permanent basis.
> I have recently moved to Germany to do a master, does it infringe on De facto status ?
> ...


How long have you been living together before you moved to Germany?

Do you have evidence of joint financial, social, household, and nature of your commitment evidence?


----------



## muhammadibra (Mar 4, 2017)

any recent grants ?


----------



## foham (Jul 4, 2018)

muhammadibra said:


> any recent grants ?


Yes, i received my grant on 12th december. Applied on 5th june from Kuwait.


----------



## foham (Jul 4, 2018)

Can anyone here add me to the Whatsapp group?


----------



## pedropedro (Aug 8, 2017)

Ammarkh95 said:


> hi all did you see the new processing times updated today it says 75% processed in 3 month
> 
> 90% processed in 5 months. is this only applies to people applying now in June, or it will also have the impact on previous dates applications


Ammarkh, what was the outcome of your 476 application that you submitted in march? did you get the visa?


----------



## pedropedro (Aug 8, 2017)

*Guys, has anyone with a UK bachelors degree (Beng) received 476 visa?*

Guys, has anyone with a UK bachelors degree (Beng) received 476 visa? 

I hold (Beng) Electrical and Electronic Engineering (University of Manchester) and I am really struggling to understand if I am eligible for 476 or not. Any help and advice is appreciated!


----------



## Faisal90 (Oct 17, 2018)

Hello

Many of my friends have got a grant with a UK degree . I’m not really sure about the university but most propaply they will accept it .

Start your application today man.


----------



## foham (Jul 4, 2018)

pedropedro said:


> Guys, has anyone with a UK bachelors degree (Beng) received 476 visa?
> 
> I hold (Beng) Electrical and Electronic Engineering (University of Manchester) and I am really struggling to understand if I am eligible for 476 or not. Any help and advice is appreciated!


Yes mate it is. I have done my BEng Mechanical Engineering from UK and got grant last month. So go for it and best of luck!


----------



## pedropedro (Aug 8, 2017)

Faisal90 said:


> Hello
> 
> Many of my friends have got a grant with a UK degree . I’m not really sure about the university but most propaply they will accept it .
> 
> Start your application today man.


Thanks for your reply! I have applied today. Lets see when I get contacted by CO
for Health exam :fingerscrossed:


----------



## pedropedro (Aug 8, 2017)

foham said:


> Yes mate it is. I have done my BEng Mechanical Engineering from UK and got grant last month. So go for it and best of luck!


Thanks, mate! Best of luck to you too


----------



## ankur31 (Aug 20, 2018)

Has anyone with a Computer Science degree got visa 476? 

I have a Master of Science degree in Computer Science from University of Illinois, Chicago, United which is a signatory of Washington Accord. The department of Computer Science was under College of Engineering. So my degree is an engineering degree as per United States rules.


----------



## aziiala (Dec 4, 2018)

PrettyIsotonic said:


> How long have you been living together before you moved to Germany?
> 
> Do you have evidence of joint financial, social, household, and nature of your commitment evidence?


YEs we have financia, social and household evidence. and now my visa is granted does anybody happen to know how can i add 476 subsequent visa for my partner?


----------



## aziiala (Dec 4, 2018)

*Subsequen Visa*

Hello Everybody,

Does anybody happened to know how can i add 476 Subsequent Visa for my partner and how can I send the Documents?


----------



## ahmadriaz2018 (Feb 25, 2018)

aziiala said:


> Hello Everybody,
> 
> Does anybody happened to know how can i add 476 Subsequent Visa for my partner and how can I send the Documents?


hi aziiala,
first of all ,when did you applied ????have you been granted visa ???who is the main applicant ??


----------



## ahmadriaz2018 (Feb 25, 2018)

ankur31 said:


> Has anyone with a Computer Science degree got visa 476?
> 
> I have a Master of Science degree in Computer Science from University of Illinois, Chicago, United which is a signatory of Washington Accord. The department of Computer Science was under College of Engineering. So my degree is an engineering degree as per United States rules.


hi ankur ,
look in past ,we have seen some cases which have gone through because the course contain some subject relating to engineering subjects ..soo you can have a try ...


----------



## aziiala (Dec 4, 2018)

ahmadriaz2018 said:


> aziiala said:
> 
> 
> > Hello Everybody,
> ...


I applied for the visa in August, I am the main applicant and my visa is granted one week ago.


----------



## ahmadriaz2018 (Feb 25, 2018)

hi pedro,
yes you can apply for visa ....almost every uni of uk is in W/A....so apply as soon as possible...


----------



## ahmadriaz2018 (Feb 25, 2018)

aziiala said:


> I applied for the visa in August, I am the main applicant and my visa is granted one week ago.


hi aziilala,
first of all you have to fill form 1276 .....
Then you have to attach all documents listed in the form ....
then go to your immi account and pay the correct fee mentioned on website .
post the documnets.you will receive email by home deparatment in 2 week times.
then you have to import the application in to your immi account ...
where did you apply from ??


----------



## aziiala (Dec 4, 2018)

ahmadriaz2018 said:


> aziiala said:
> 
> 
> > I applied for the visa in August, I am the main applicant and my visa is granted one week ago.
> ...


Thnk u so much,
I applied from Iran


----------



## ankur31 (Aug 20, 2018)

ahmadriaz2018 said:


> hi ankur ,
> look in past ,we have seen some cases which have gone through because the course contain some subject relating to engineering subjects ..soo you can have a try ...


Hi Ahmad, 

Thanks a lot for your reply. Is there any tracker or something where I can look this up?


----------



## ahmadriaz2018 (Feb 25, 2018)

ankur31 said:


> Hi Ahmad,
> 
> Thanks a lot for your reply. Is there any tracker or something where I can look this up?


hi ankur ,
I know few guys personally who got visa....and you can read the forum from start .....
you will get idea ....


----------



## aziiala (Dec 4, 2018)

aziiala said:


> ahmadriaz2018 said:
> 
> 
> > aziiala said:
> ...


Another thing i wanted to add is that , I am studing in germany now and we are kinda live apart on a temporary basis. Does anybody know if its ok or not?


----------



## ahmadriaz2018 (Feb 25, 2018)

aziiala said:


> Another thing i wanted to add is that , I am studing in germany now and we are kinda live apart on a temporary basis. Does anybody know if its ok or not?


hi azilala,
As long as you can show that you are married ,it will no problem...attach marriage certificate ...and all required documents ...


----------



## suren14 (Jan 16, 2019)

*476 applying from India*

Hello all,
I have a post graduate diploma degree in Mehcatronics and robotics from the school of electrical engineering from a university in UK(nov2017). Actually, it's a master course but I got a PG diploma from it.
My question is Whether I'm elgible for this visa or not. If so what will be the documents checklist which I have to submit for the visa application and is there funds(living expenses doc) should be given for this visa?


Thank you in advance



regards,
Surendiran Baskaran


----------



## ahmadriaz2018 (Feb 25, 2018)

suren14 said:


> Hello all,
> I have a post graduate diploma degree in Mehcatronics and robotics from the school of electrical engineering from a university in UK(nov2017). Actually, it's a master course but I got a PG diploma from it.
> My question is Whether I'm elgible for this visa or not. If so what will be the documents checklist which I have to submit for the visa application and is there funds(living expenses doc) should be given for this visa?
> 
> ...


hi suren,
Yes ,you can apply ..i have inboxed some detail...check it before you apply ....
thanks


----------



## ahmadriaz2018 (Feb 25, 2018)

suren14 said:


> Hello all,
> I have a post graduate diploma degree in Mehcatronics and robotics from the school of electrical engineering from a university in UK(nov2017). Actually, it's a master course but I got a PG diploma from it.
> My question is Whether I'm elgible for this visa or not. If so what will be the documents checklist which I have to submit for the visa application and is there funds(living expenses doc) should be given for this visa?
> 
> ...


hi suren,
I dont know why ,i cant find option to send pirate message ....if you feel i can explain you where ???
regards 
ahmad


----------



## suren14 (Jan 16, 2019)

ahmadriaz2018 said:


> hi suren,
> Yes ,you can apply ..i have inboxed some detail...check it before you apply ....
> thanks



Thank you for the info.


----------



## suren14 (Jan 16, 2019)

ahmadriaz2018 said:


> hi suren,
> I dont know why ,i cant find option to send pirate message ....if you feel i can explain you where ???
> regards
> ahmad


I have joined the forum yesterday, so my private message privilages are yet to unlock. If you dont mind you can send the details here, or mail me. Thank you.



Regards,
Surendiran Baskaran


----------



## ahmadriaz2018 (Feb 25, 2018)

suren14 said:


> I have joined the forum yesterday, so my private message privilages are yet to unlock. If you dont mind you can send the details here, or mail me. Thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hi suren,
if i give you my email or number ...they forum will ban it ...im giving you my wasup number .follow the pattern and you will get the number .
<*SNIP*>
sorry i have to that way ....
regards 
ahmad


----------



## sylvia_australia (Sep 8, 2013)

*476 visa*



suren14 said:


> I have joined the forum yesterday, so my private message privilages are yet to unlock. If you dont mind you can send the details here, or mail me. Thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi
You need to fulfill following requirements to become eligible:

* Age must be between 18-31
* Must be passed from institution which on the department list or which must come under Washington accord
* must pass the prescribed course in last 24 months.
* must have 6 band average in ielts (not less than 5 in each subset).

Thanx
prem goel
I am a MARA agent and here to help people as this forum helped me a lot when i applied for Permanent residency visa.


----------



## muhammadibra (Mar 4, 2017)

any recent grant for sub-class 476 ?


----------



## ahmadriaz2018 (Feb 25, 2018)

muhammadibra said:


> any recent grant for sub-class 476 ?


hi muhammadibra,
One guy got visa from pakistan this week ...applied on 20 july ......got on 17 jan 2019 .


----------



## suren14 (Jan 16, 2019)

sylvia_australia said:


> Hi
> You need to fulfill following requirements to become eligible:
> 
> * Age must be between 18-31
> ...


Thank you,


----------



## hamza94 (Dec 8, 2018)

ahmadriaz2018 said:


> hi muhammadibra,
> One guy got visa from pakistan this week ...applied on 20 july ......got on 17 jan 2019 .


ahmed If that is true then visa grants are being given randomly because so many guys from pakistan who applied in june are still waiting.


----------



## ahmadriaz2018 (Feb 25, 2018)

hamza94 said:


> ahmed If that is true then visa grants are being given randomly because so many guys from pakistan who applied in june are still waiting.


hi hamza,
it really depends upon the CO which is alloted to you ...how much burden and load of application is on him.....


----------



## Ads (Jan 21, 2019)

Wait time on immi site changed from 5-7 months to 6-7 months.


----------



## muhammadibra (Mar 4, 2017)

Ads said:


> Wait time on immi site changed from 5-7 months to 6-7 months.


 yeah , it sound there will a prolong again


----------



## muhammadibra (Mar 4, 2017)

muhammadibra said:


> yeah , it sound there will a prolong again


it sounds that there will be a prolong again


----------



## Ads (Jan 21, 2019)

*Granted*

Applied on the 3rd of October 2018 and received grant on 24th of January 2019 (3 months and 21 days waiting).
Looks like someone deleted some stuff off the Excel Google doc (don't know why).
Best of luck everyone.


----------



## riya_003 (Oct 23, 2016)

Which country you applied from ??


Ads said:


> Applied on the 3rd of October 2018 and received grant on 24th of January 2019 (3 months and 21 days waiting).
> Looks like someone deleted some stuff off the Excel Google doc (don't know why).
> Best of luck everyone.


----------



## Ads (Jan 21, 2019)

riya_003 said:


> Which country you applied from ??


Ireland


----------



## sakugan (Jan 8, 2018)

*476 whatsapp group*



ahmadriaz2018 said:


> hi guys,
> May applicants have started receiving their visas ...today 2 guys received their visas...
> applied date 2rd and 3rd may .....join our watsup group for day by day update....i will send link who will request in message ....


Hi, could you please add me to the whatsapp group?


----------



## ahmadriaz2018 (Feb 25, 2018)

Ads said:


> Applied on the 3rd of October 2018 and received grant on 24th of January 2019 (3 months and 21 days waiting).
> Looks like someone deleted some stuff off the Excel Google doc (don't know why).
> Best of luck everyone.


hi ads ,
congratz bro....


----------



## AssajieB (Oct 2, 2018)

sakugan said:


> Hi, could you please add me to the whatsapp group?


Please add me to the group as well <*SNIP*> *kaju/moderator*


----------



## masnoon (Sep 8, 2018)

Dear please add me to whatsapp group. Please inbox for number.


----------



## Abhilashabhi92 (Jan 30, 2019)

Heloo...please add me in that group


----------



## ahmadriaz2018 (Feb 25, 2018)

hi guys,
just txt me ur number .i will add you number to watsup group.


----------



## Asanka1991 (Feb 1, 2019)

Hello! Please add me to the WhatsApp group <*SNIP*> *See "Inappropriate content", here: https://www.expatforum.com/expats/e...-please-read-before-posting.html#post13155594 kaju/moderator*


----------



## Asanka1991 (Feb 1, 2019)

Please add me to the WhatsApp group <*SNIP*> *See "Inappropriate content", here: https://www.expatforum.com/expats/e...-please-read-before-posting.html#post13155594 kaju/moderator*


----------



## ahmadriaz2018 (Feb 25, 2018)

Guys ,
you have to text me in person .....


----------



## Abhilashabhi92 (Jan 30, 2019)

<*SNIP*> *See "Inappropriate content": https://www.expatforum.com/expats/e...-please-read-before-posting.html#post13155594 kaju/moderator*


----------



## suren14 (Jan 16, 2019)

sylvia_australia said:


> Hi
> You need to fulfill following requirements to become eligible:
> 
> * Age must be between 18-31
> ...


Hello Prem,
I have a post graduate diploma degree in Mehcatronics and robotics from the school of electrical engineering from a university in UK(nov2017). Actually,I went to do a Master's but I got a PG diploma from it beause of not enough credits for the Master's degree. As you have mentioned in the 3rd point I have a transcript from the university stating that I have passed the PG diploma(in Washington Accord) and status of completion sucessfull. So, if I apply 476 visa will there be any problem or I can apply for the visa? 
Thank you.

Regards,
Surendiran Baskaran


----------



## gigildn (Feb 5, 2019)

hi guys i have logged my 476 application on 10 september and still waiting for grant letter its been almost 5 months now any ideas how long it might take i have applied from saudi arabia


----------



## gigildn (Feb 5, 2019)

ahmadriaz2018 said:


> Guys ,
> you have to text me in person .....


my friend im a new member & cant see an option to text you my number to add me i whatsapp group of this forum ? how can i text you my number.

Thanks


----------



## Abhilashabhi92 (Jan 30, 2019)

Any grants guys???


----------



## Asanka1991 (Feb 1, 2019)

Any update guys?


----------



## buff94 (Feb 7, 2019)

ahmadriaz2018 said:


> hi guys,
> just txt me ur number .i will add you number to watsup group.


Hi, can u please add me as well? I can't find a way to text you though! Can u?


----------



## buff94 (Feb 7, 2019)

Asanka1991 said:


> Any update guys?


Hey! when did u apply?


----------



## Asanka1991 (Feb 1, 2019)

Oct 1st 2018 SL


----------



## buff94 (Feb 7, 2019)

Asanka1991 said:


> Oct 1st 2018 SL


Same. Oct 17 Sri Lanka. It's annoying to wait so long! Do u think we will get it anytime soon?


----------



## Asanka1991 (Feb 1, 2019)

Yes i think! In sri lanka it takes o ly 3 4 months! Also i resign my job.. it annoying with the status! Be patience


----------



## Abhilashabhi92 (Jan 30, 2019)

Im applied on May...still October people worried about that..you are just in timeframe maann...we are out of it..


----------



## Asanka1991 (Feb 1, 2019)

Now you can contact co .. what is your country?


----------



## Asanka1991 (Feb 1, 2019)

Also aug and oct people granted man it depends country and some other things!


----------



## Abhilashabhi92 (Jan 30, 2019)

Contacted broo...but only automated reply getting


----------



## Abhilashabhi92 (Jan 30, 2019)

Completed 9 months now


----------



## Asanka1991 (Feb 1, 2019)

One of my friend call to the department when he running out of time.. he granted! Dont upset.. call the dep and tell your story and visa number if they didnt rejected the will grant soon


----------



## Abhilashabhi92 (Jan 30, 2019)

Not for me bro...many of friends still waiting from April onwards..


----------



## Abhilashabhi92 (Jan 30, 2019)

My friend called many times now and they said same reply keep wait it will come...


----------



## riya_003 (Oct 23, 2016)

Abhilashabhi92 said:


> My friend called many times now and they said same reply keep wait it will come...


Yes, waiting is okay but is it worth the wait for so long?
Shall we still hope to get the grant ?


----------



## Asanka1991 (Feb 1, 2019)

Yes it is! Early time it isn't! It changed , dnt no what is the reason


----------



## riya_003 (Oct 23, 2016)

Hmm yeah. Hope for the best..


Asanka1991 said:


> Yes it is! Early time it isn't! It changed , dnt no what is the reason


----------



## ahmadriaz2018 (Feb 25, 2018)

riya_003 said:


> Hmm yeah. Hope for the best..


hi guys,
Visas will come sooner or later ...so don,t worry....
It really depends upon your CO , how much busy and work load he have.....
soo finger cross....


----------



## buff94 (Feb 7, 2019)

Asanka1991 said:


> One of my friend call to the department when he running out of time.. he granted! Dont upset.. call the dep and tell your story and visa number if they didnt rejected the will grant soon


Are u sure we will get it in time? If we call is there no point? I don't want to wait 7 months!!!!! Please add me to whatsapp group.


----------



## buff94 (Feb 7, 2019)

ahmadriaz2018 said:


> hi guys,
> Visas will come sooner or later ...so don,t worry....
> It really depends upon your CO , how much busy and work load he have.....
> soo finger cross....


I haven't even been assigned a CO! I'm sure I logged a full application with all the docs. May be I'll get a direct grant and there will be no CO?


----------



## Asanka1991 (Feb 1, 2019)

No bro ! Very firstly we have to have spend time frame &#55357;&#56833;&#55357;&#56834;


----------



## buff94 (Feb 7, 2019)

Asanka1991 said:


> No bro ! Very firstly we have to have spend time frame ����


Did anyone you know get their visa recently?


----------



## Asanka1991 (Feb 1, 2019)

Yes, 2018 applied guys got visa in 36 days, i dont know what's happening!! After 2018 may it changed!! I have been waiting.. i have big problem bcz i resign my job .. still patience!! I think we will grant soon ..


----------



## buff94 (Feb 7, 2019)

Asanka1991 said:


> Yes, 2018 applied guys got visa in 36 days, i dont know what's happening!! After 2018 may it changed!! I have been waiting.. i have big problem bcz i resign my job .. still patience!! I think we will grant soon ..


Aww that's sad. I haven't resigned mine yet. Will resign when I get my VISA. If yo get it let me know OK??


----------



## Asanka1991 (Feb 1, 2019)

Ok bro i will


----------



## gigildn (Feb 5, 2019)

Abhilashabhi92 said:


> Im applied on May...still October people worried about that..you are just in timeframe maann...we are out of it..


9 months!!!!! this is like waiting for a PR or something !! i dont know whats wrong with these people taking to long . its beed 5 months for me and im running out of patience !! its just a simple visa


----------



## ahmadriaz2018 (Feb 25, 2018)

buff94 said:


> I haven't even been assigned a CO! I'm sure I logged a full application with all the docs. May be I'll get a direct grant and there will be no CO?


hi,
yes bro ,you will get a direct grant ...if all docs are uploaded including the medical.....


----------



## Asanka1991 (Feb 1, 2019)

Yes dude! They demand it highly.. and also they grant it randomly .. one of my friend who applied oct 20 granted!!


----------



## Abhilashabhi92 (Jan 30, 2019)

Is this visa come for indians????


----------



## r13nick (Feb 3, 2019)

whats the average waiting time now a days for someone with 75points?


----------



## Abhilashabhi92 (Jan 30, 2019)

Any recent grants in india?????


----------



## Abhilashabhi92 (Jan 30, 2019)

Anyone In here waiting for visa from April onwards???


----------



## AssajieB (Oct 2, 2018)

Asanka1991 said:


> Yes dude! They demand it highly.. and also they grant it randomly .. one of my friend who applied oct 20 granted!!


Hey the person who applied on OCT 20 and got grant, is he sri lankan?


----------



## muhammadibra (Mar 4, 2017)

any recent grants folks ?


----------



## AssajieB (Oct 2, 2018)

Asanka1991 said:


> One of my friend call to the department when he running out of time.. he granted! Dont upset.. call the dep and tell your story and visa number if they didnt rejected the will grant soon


Hey there I've also applied for 476 visa on Aug 22 still waiting. Do you have any contact number from which to contact the department?


----------



## gigildn (Feb 5, 2019)

AssajieB said:


> Hey there I've also applied for 476 visa on Aug 22 still waiting. Do you have any contact number from which to contact the department?


you file an online feedback complaint on this link : 

https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/help...-forms/complaints-compliments-and-suggestions

and they will reply within one week.


----------



## gigildn (Feb 5, 2019)

and this will be their answer: 

"You can check the status of your application as the standard processing times may change from time to time.
If your application is within the standard processing time, we can’t give you further information even if you call." 

please share any info from their feedback


----------



## riya_003 (Oct 23, 2016)

gigildn said:


> and this will be their answer:
> 
> "You can check the status of your application as the standard processing times may change from time to time.
> If your application is within the standard processing time, we can’t give you further information even if you call."
> ...



So what is the recent standard processing time ?? 

If the time exceeded more than 7 or 8 months , what reply they will give?


----------



## Abhilashabhi92 (Jan 30, 2019)

Yeah...I'm waiting for visa with 9 months...should they closed visa????..there is no update anymore


----------



## gigildn (Feb 5, 2019)

Abhilashabhi92 said:


> Yeah...I'm waiting for visa with 9 months...should they closed visa????..there is no update anymore


i would suggest you try to contact them by the above link and file a complaint that you visa exceeded the posted time frame and they shall look into it and hopefully they will sort it out because if you've been waiting for 9 months for a visa that was previously been granted in 2-3 months on average then you are surely you are forgotten down the line. i would strongly suggest you to contact then to sort it out.


----------



## gigildn (Feb 5, 2019)

i think this visa is been put on the lowest priority list, so unless people reach them and complaint nothing will be done.


----------



## Asanka1991 (Feb 1, 2019)

Yes bro true


----------



## Diligence (Apr 22, 2016)

Can anyone guide me 
Is Masters degree in Electronics and communication from Anna University Chennai recognized for 476 Visa?.Though the website says we except engineering degrees from Anna University Chennai but they have not named the stream of engineering.So got confused.Any suggestions?

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Asanka1991 (Feb 1, 2019)

Process time increased! Now 7 to 8 months.. i have no idea but i think this visa is not important one...this is the last priority one ! They grant it like a lottery tickets!! Time is not important.. some guys grant in 3 months (specially Europe ) some guys waiting 10 months ( 99% asians). I don't know what's wrong..! Still patience. Dont loose your current jobs guys!!


----------



## riya_003 (Oct 23, 2016)

Where did you see processing time ? 

How did you know?



Asanka1991 said:


> Process time increased! Now 7 to 8 months.. i have no idea but i think this visa is not important one...this is the last priority one ! They grant it like a lottery tickets!! Time is not important.. some guys grant in 3 months (specially Europe ) some guys waiting 10 months ( 99% asians). I don't know what's wrong..! Still patience. Dont loose your current jobs guys!!


----------



## umerkhan123123 (Feb 18, 2019)

*476*

why they increase that much . anyone know ?


----------



## Asanka1991 (Feb 1, 2019)

I saw that homeaffairs! Today they extend it!


----------



## riya_003 (Oct 23, 2016)

Can you share the link of that page..



Asanka1991 said:


> I saw that homeaffairs! Today they extend it!


----------



## Asanka1991 (Feb 1, 2019)

Don't know! Today their website upadate to 8 months of processing time.. but Europe guys get it only 3 months.


----------



## Asanka1991 (Feb 1, 2019)

https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/visas/getting-a-visa/visa-listing/skilled-recognition-graduate-476


----------



## riya_003 (Oct 23, 2016)

Okay, but what about applicants who applied on May & June of 2018 ..
7 months or 8 months completed right?




Asanka1991 said:


> https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/visas/getting-a-visa/visa-listing/skilled-recognition-graduate-476


----------



## Asanka1991 (Feb 1, 2019)

Hey please share some information if you know.. any recent grants or what to expect.. is they going to close it?.. why they didn't answer for the questions.. this is not pr..


----------



## Asanka1991 (Feb 1, 2019)

Yes! That the reason even they grant oct nov guys europe..but didn't grant for asia.. dont know why


----------



## riya_003 (Oct 23, 2016)

Am also looking for information from sources but no one is having a meaningful reason.. Mostly, answers are like this - it is delayed am not sure about why...



Asanka1991 said:


> Yes! That the reason even they grant oct nov guys europe..but didn't grant for asia.. dont know why


----------



## riya_003 (Oct 23, 2016)

Few are saying to wait ...!
It's really a puzzling time..!


----------



## Asanka1991 (Feb 1, 2019)

Yes! True i also resign my job.. Only be patience.. i think they going to increase it to one year...


----------



## riya_003 (Oct 23, 2016)

Are you serious about increment of process time to 1 year ?? 



Asanka1991 said:


> Yes! True i also resign my job.. Only be patience.. i think they going to increase it to one year...


----------



## Asanka1991 (Feb 1, 2019)

5 to 6 then 6 to 7 then 7 to 8 ... &#55357;&#56833;&#55357;&#56834;&#55357;&#56834;&#55357;&#56834;&#55357;&#56834;


----------



## riya_003 (Oct 23, 2016)

Missed out.

2 to 3 then 3 to 4 then 5 ....



Asanka1991 said:


> 5 to 6 then 6 to 7 then 7 to 8 ... ����������


----------



## riya_003 (Oct 23, 2016)

Else find a job , join ...



Asanka1991 said:


> Yes! True i also resign my job.. Only be patience.. i think they going to increase it to one year...


----------



## Asanka1991 (Feb 1, 2019)

Lol!


----------



## Asanka1991 (Feb 1, 2019)

September and oct guys granting!!


----------



## riya_003 (Oct 23, 2016)

Asanka1991 said:


> September and oct guys granting!!


From Europe ?


----------



## Asanka1991 (Feb 1, 2019)

European and Pakistan!


----------



## Asanka1991 (Feb 1, 2019)

Visa valid for 18 months process time is 12 months! Lol


----------



## buff94 (Feb 7, 2019)

Guys..... any update? I feel awful!


----------



## buff94 (Feb 7, 2019)

Asanka1991 said:


> Visa valid for 18 months process time is 12 months! Lol


Hey, any update ?? I'm loosing my damn mind lol :rant::mad2:


----------



## riya_003 (Oct 23, 2016)

buff94 said:


> Guys..... any update? I feel awful!


No updates from ma end..


----------



## Asanka1991 (Feb 1, 2019)

Not at all mchan! Im also confuse!


----------



## gigildn (Feb 5, 2019)

buff94 said:


> Hey, any update ?? I'm loosing my damn mind lol :rant::mad2:


they literally stopped grants for the visa, they just keep the applicant stuck in limbo. and every month they increases the processing time by one month so incase you ask them they say you are within published time!!! smart move !! very irritating. how long have you been waiting?? post you times guys. ive been waiting 5.5 months now.


----------



## buff94 (Feb 7, 2019)

*buff94*



gigildn said:


> they literally stopped grants for the visa, they just keep the applicant stuck in limbo. and every month they increases the processing time by one month so incase you ask them they say you are within published time!!! smart move !! very irritating. how long have you been waiting?? post you times guys. ive been waiting 5.5 months now.


4.1 month :'( I'm really sad tbh lol


----------



## riya_003 (Oct 23, 2016)

buff94 said:


> gigildn said:
> 
> 
> > they literally stopped grants for the visa, they just keep the applicant stuck in limbo. and every month they increases the processing time by one month so incase you ask them they say you are within published time!!! smart move !! very irritating. how long have you been waiting?? post you times guys. ive been waiting 5.5 months now.
> ...



Have they stopped granting or the 476visa scheme still active?


----------



## buff94 (Feb 7, 2019)

riya_003 said:


> Have they stopped granting or the 476visa scheme still active?


Well it is still active as I see in their website. I think what he meant was that its like they stopped granting visa because its taking so long! But no I'm sure we will get some sort of reply. Its just taking an awful lot of time!!!


----------



## Abhilashabhi92 (Jan 30, 2019)

Anyone gets grant recently???


----------



## Asanka1991 (Feb 1, 2019)

Hi guys! Any recent grnts? Or any updates ? Please share:clock::mad2:


----------



## vaeldan (Mar 1, 2019)

Hi everyone. I have lodged my application on 6 Nov and got my grant on 22 Feb. They did not ask any additional info. I have submitted all documents on 6 Nov includeing PCC. Greetings from Turkey. Wish that you all get your grants soon.


----------



## buff94 (Feb 7, 2019)

vaeldan said:


> Hi everyone. I have lodged my application on 6 Nov and got my grant on 22 Feb. They did not ask any additional info. I have submitted all documents on 6 Nov includeing PCC. Greetings from Turkey. Wish that you all get your grants soon.


Congrats!! Di your application status change straight to finalized or did it keep changing to initial assessment etc before you got ur grant ?


----------



## buff94 (Feb 7, 2019)

Guys, I'm so worried. If Nov ppl are getting grants, do u think we made some mistake in the application or did not attach all the docs? I mean I attached everything including pcc and all. I just don't get why!!


----------



## vaeldan (Mar 1, 2019)

It changed straight finalized I guess. I am not sure actually one day I woke up to an immi grant notification email I didnt check it every day.


----------



## buff94 (Feb 7, 2019)

vaeldan said:


> It changed straight finalized I guess. I am not sure actually one day I woke up to an immi grant notification email I didnt check it every day.


Oh okay. Well hopefully March is the month!!:amen:


----------



## Asanka1991 (Feb 1, 2019)

Buff check your inbox


----------



## gigildn (Feb 5, 2019)

they are very bias in granting the visas only certain countries are processed quickly..


----------



## gigildn (Feb 5, 2019)

anyone got any updates??


----------



## Moji5532 (Mar 8, 2019)

Hey guys
My immiaccount changed to this condition after uploadind requested documents by officer;
Yellow flag and further assessment status, also action required: complete character assessment information.
What that mean and how much should I wait to grant????
Thanks


----------



## Moji5532 (Mar 8, 2019)

Hi guys
How about the new grants in this current week??


----------



## Moji5532 (Mar 8, 2019)

Is there anyone with geotechnical and tunneling field work in thiz forum? I have some questions??????


----------



## muhammadibra (Mar 4, 2017)

Anyone gets grant recently ?


----------



## riya_003 (Oct 23, 2016)

Guys,Processing time in the site now updated as 7 to 9 months.....
Does it mean we can wait even after 9 months?


----------



## Raj121 (Mar 25, 2019)

riya_003 said:


> Guys,Processing time in the site now updated as 7 to 9 months.....
> Does it mean we can wait even after 9 months?


It means that 75% applications will be processed within 7 months and 90% applications will be processed within 9 months.. I dont think that it will take more than specified timeframe.
I have applied for 476 visa on 28th January this year.. I have completed MSc Advanced Mech Engg. Do you have any idea when one should make his first entry to the Australia after the approval of Visa?

Thank you


----------



## MudMohd (Jan 15, 2019)

*ME too*



pranshu said:


> can you ADD ME IN UR WHATSAP GROUP?



me too add me


----------



## MudMohd (Jan 15, 2019)

i applied for 476 Visa 9 months agoo and i have not got any updates till the moment and the status of my application is received...... Anyone got the same problem and they have not contact me at all ? what should i do guys ? please i need ur response


----------



## riya_003 (Oct 23, 2016)

Yea.i think most of the folks are in same scenario.

It's almost 10 months here.. This waiting is too long ..




MudMohd said:


> i applied for 476 Visa 9 months agoo and i have not got any updates till the moment and the status of my application is received...... Anyone got the same problem and they have not contact me at all ? what should i do guys ? please i need ur response


----------



## MudMohd (Jan 15, 2019)

*Vf476*

i have applied for 476 visa and i have not got any reply and the status of my application still shown received :mad2:


----------



## akksh01 (Apr 26, 2019)

Did anyone receive the 476 Visa recently?


----------



## Mojd (May 3, 2019)

*sharing experience*

Hi everyone

I submitted my application for 476 on 13 of August 2018 along with all request documents accordingly within August month, but i did a mistake which is " i created new application form for health clearness without giving any information to homeaffairs that i had done my health examinations under another HAP id which is different fromb476 application HAP Id number until I noticed the action required to arrange my health examination last month while it was shown from September 2018, but i did not take in mind because I thought that I did the examination and my health results submitted to the homeaffairs. 
on 8th of April I contacted the clinic about the matter, then they give me the eMedical report which i used to contact the homeaffairs by email as well as i created incorrect answer form to update my information , then they removed the action required from my immi and they updated the health assessment in immi account from examinations required to examinations provided along with HAP ID. 

My request is: whether my application processing time starts from the date of submitting which is 13th of August 2018 or date of updating which is 10th of April 2019. And is there any issue will will occur due to my careless mistake.
However, they did not contacted me about any thing at all, even they never replied to any of my sent emails. 
please share if there is any of u have experienced this 


Thank u in advance


----------



## Ahmed.aldulaimi93 (May 20, 2019)

Hello guys 
I applied for the visa on November 2018 and i send all the documents that was required and what they asked for after last time was on march and my visa status is further assessment and it’s the 6th month so is that normal?


----------



## Kemzyrexzy (May 20, 2019)

Please I just heard of the Australian sub class 476, I studied building in my home country and was awarded with a degree certificate but the degree awarded is bachelor of science degree. Please can I still apply for the visa? Or wish other can I apply for


----------



## uttamtim (Mar 21, 2019)

Ahmed.aldulaimi93 said:


> Hello guys
> I applied for the visa on November 2018 and i send all the documents that was required and what they asked for after last time was on march and my visa status is further assessment and itâ€™️s the 6th month so is that normal?


Considering most people are not getting any response for around 8-10 months, this is pretty normal. What is your profile? Are you from India?


----------



## suren14 (Jan 16, 2019)

*Visa Application Lodged*

Hello, 
I've applied for my visa on 15-May-2019 from India and I submitted all my docments including PCC and I'm done with my medical too. I want to know when will I be getting a response from CO or when a CO will assigned? And I want to know whether the Form 80 is mandatory to upload or should I wait for the CO to ask and then upload it.



Thanks & Regards,
Surendiran


----------



## Ahmed.aldulaimi93 (May 20, 2019)

It became 7 to 11 months now , that’s so frustrating just yesterday it was 6 to 8 months


----------



## suren14 (Jan 16, 2019)

Ahmed.aldulaimi93 said:


> It became 7 to 11 months now , that’s so frustrating just yesterday it was 6 to 8 months



Yes, even mine was 6 to 9 months, today it changed to 7 to 11 months


----------



## bhinda (May 26, 2019)

*about visa delay*

will this visa come or not, still waiting for 1 year, status show only recieved. anybody in this group can tell for how much time we have to sit, i want a response and fed up with this process, or should i start preparing for other visas like study in canada etc, they are playing with our future.


----------



## Ahmed.aldulaimi93 (May 20, 2019)

Suren14 when did you apply?


----------



## uttamtim (Mar 21, 2019)

suren14 said:


> Hello,
> I've applied for my visa on 15-May-2019 from India and I submitted all my docments including PCC and I'm done with my medical too. I want to know when will I be getting a response from CO or when a CO will assigned? And I want to know whether the Form 80 is mandatory to upload or should I wait for the CO to ask and then upload it.
> 
> 
> ...


Form 80 is mandatory. If you don't fill it now, the CO will ask you to fill it later which will again delay your process.


----------



## Ahmed.aldulaimi93 (May 20, 2019)

Haven’t been contacted by the CO since march 😞 , don’t know if there is any progress or what happened


----------



## msp99000 (Jun 2, 2019)

Hello guys
Does anybody know how can we send a mail to them
I mean the format and all and what to day
Because my processing time has already been 10 months


----------



## Ahmed.aldulaimi93 (May 20, 2019)

Is there anyone here got approval these days?


----------



## jasperliu0429 (Jun 11, 2019)

Ahmed.aldulaimi93 said:


> Is there anyone here got approval these days?


Yes, applied on April 17th, got granted today surprisingly. They are defo picking up the processing pace.
I am Chinese with aussie qualifications for your reference.


----------



## muhammadibra (Mar 4, 2017)

jasperliu0429 said:


> Yes, applied on April 17th, got granted today surprisingly. They are defo picking up the processing pace.
> I am Chinese with aussie qualifications for your reference.


 

CONGRATS, that was so quick


----------



## Ahmed.aldulaimi93 (May 20, 2019)

Wow congratulations, i think you are not same as ours cause I applied since last nov and still waiting


----------



## msp99000 (Jun 2, 2019)

What does your estimated waiting time show?
Mine is 7 to 11 months


----------



## Ahmed.aldulaimi93 (May 20, 2019)

Mine too showing the same , and my application is under further assessment since march and last time i got contacted was on march


----------



## msp99000 (Jun 2, 2019)

Mine status still shows received


----------



## Ahmed.aldulaimi93 (May 20, 2019)

That means they will start to contact you and go through the process 🤭


----------



## msp99000 (Jun 2, 2019)

I already waited for 10 months
Still received is the status
When can I expect the status to change?


----------



## Ahmed.aldulaimi93 (May 20, 2019)

Man you have to email them !!!! 10 months and only received is a bit weird


----------



## msp99000 (Jun 2, 2019)

What do I write in mail?
And on which email do I send it ?


----------



## Ahmed.aldulaimi93 (May 20, 2019)

You inquire why it’s after 10 months still only received, didn’t even get to initial check, you can go to immi website they have many options of contact


----------



## bhinda (May 26, 2019)

Suppose a candidate starts his/her degree in 2013 while its completion duration is 4 years, so it must be finished in 2017 but unfortunately, he/she got backlogs and passed degree in 2018 instead of 2017. 
He/she can log their applications in between 2018-2020 i.e within 2 years of completion of study or they have to apply in between 2018??? as per their eligibility provided in 476 visa subclass.


----------



## msp99000 (Jun 2, 2019)

Yes bhinde
You must clear all backlogs first
That's the only prerequisite


----------



## msp99000 (Jun 2, 2019)

Why don't you guys join me at my whatsApp group
So that we can discuss more about it
<*SNIP*> *See "Inappropriate content", here: https://www.expatforum.com/expats/e...-please-read-before-posting.html#post13155594 kaju/moderator*


----------



## Ahmed.aldulaimi93 (May 20, 2019)

Where are you from , cause i need to use a code first before the number


----------



## msp99000 (Jun 2, 2019)

India, Punjab


----------



## Ahmed.aldulaimi93 (May 20, 2019)

The new update is 8 to 11 months now


----------



## msp99000 (Jun 2, 2019)

Mine also same
When did you apply mate ?


----------



## Ahmed.aldulaimi93 (May 20, 2019)

November 2018


----------



## suren14 (Jan 16, 2019)

Ahmed.aldulaimi93 said:


> Suren14 when did you apply?



I applied on 15May 2019, Now the time has again changed to 8 to 11 months.


----------



## uttamtim (Mar 21, 2019)

Hello everyone. My friend applied for visa 476 last year from Nepal. I too applied for it around 5 months ago. He got an email today from the immigration department that the education certificate that he provided from Anna University and its affiliates is considered bogus. It is because they suspect that the documents are counterfeit. What could be the reason for it? I am 100 % sure it is not bogus. We completed the course together and numerous of our friends and seniors and juniors have gone to US, even Australia for further studies. Has anyone suffered from the same problem?


----------



## Ahmed.aldulaimi93 (May 20, 2019)

Anyone applied last year and got the approval :,(


----------



## msp99000 (Jun 2, 2019)

Mine here 8 to 11 months
No progress
Find some way guys
How can we contact them?
Tell them up kindly review our application


----------



## msp99000 (Jun 2, 2019)

@uttamtin
So he got refusal?


----------



## uttamtim (Mar 21, 2019)

msp99000 said:


> @uttamtin
> So he got refusal?


 no he didn't. But they said he is allowed to comment on this matter within 28 days. They just suspected the documents might be counterfeit. I don't know how they can just suspect. They can check the genuineness of a certificate by contacting the university as well. 
He had applied 13 months ago. Due to this silly reason they hadn't granted him a visa for this long. May be other applicants are also facing the same issue and that's why their visa is delayed.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

uttamtim said:


> no he didn't. But they said he is allowed to comment on this matter within 28 days. They just suspected the documents might be counterfeit. I don't know how they can just suspect. They can check the genuineness of a certificate by contacting the university as well.
> He had applied 13 months ago. Due to this silly reason they hadn't granted him a visa for this long. May be other applicants are also facing the same issue and that's why their visa is delayed.


The CO would have some valid suspicions , and hence the NJL
It’s not very common for the DHA to challenge the education certificates 

Has he verified the certificate online ?

Anna University to digitise education certificates- The New Indian Express

Cheers


----------



## pedropedro (Aug 8, 2017)

Ahmed.aldulaimi93 said:


> Haven’t been contacted by the CO since march 😞 , don’t know if there is any progress or what happened


Same here: Applied on 9th January, got request for additional PCC on 30th April, submitted the required PCC on 9th May. Status is "Further Assessment" since 9th May. Emailed CO couple of times, no response. Dunno what to do


----------



## gigildn (Feb 5, 2019)

it has been 10 months for me since i applied and my application still shows received i have not been contacted yet by CO. i tried to reach them by email and phone by i got no answers to why my application is taking so long. these are their contacts to reach them: 

[email protected]

0061261960196

if you send them an email you will only get an automated response stating that they received your email and will not respond to routine status enquiries and updates. and if you call they will tell you that you are within processing time and the assigned CO will contact you when due. 
so nothing to do other than just wait. from my point of view if you applied and did not get contacted within 2 -3 months then know for sure that your file is set a side and they will just keep you waiting and waste your time.


----------



## msp99000 (Jun 2, 2019)

Mine is 10 months
Status still "received"


----------



## msp99000 (Jun 2, 2019)

Anyone got grant ?


----------



## Ahmed.aldulaimi93 (May 20, 2019)

Seems that no one is making any progress :’(


----------



## msp99000 (Jun 2, 2019)

They are making a major update on July 1st

This shows on my first after logging into account


----------



## riya_003 (Oct 23, 2016)

uttamtim said:


> msp99000 said:
> 
> 
> > @uttamtin
> ...


Hi.. Any updates ? Is this a reason for ppl facing delays ?


----------



## msp99000 (Jun 2, 2019)

Hi riya_003
When did you apply ?
What's your application status ?
Mine is still received


----------



## Ahmed.aldulaimi93 (May 20, 2019)

Anyone gets grant recently , the waiting is killing lol and the status is not changing


----------



## joey82 (Jun 28, 2019)

Hey Guys,
I applied in September 2018 and my status is still Received. Any process to contact them and check? Better to know the result than just keep waiting. Any response appreciated.


----------



## Ahmed.aldulaimi93 (May 20, 2019)

You can contact them through the options they provide on their immi website


----------



## msp99000 (Jun 2, 2019)

Time now has increased 12 to 13 months
Wtf


----------



## buff94 (Feb 7, 2019)

I don't think we will get it any time soon. I've lost hope tbh


----------



## Ahmed.aldulaimi93 (May 20, 2019)

What the hell is that , i think we gonna wait forever


----------



## Anonymous soloman (Jul 19, 2019)

I applied for 476 visa on 30 Jan 2019 and on 17 July 2019 my visa status changed from received to initial assessment. Australian Home affairs sent email, to attach CV, form 80 and form 1221 anyone can help me. Regarding to these three attachments please. Any filled samples?


----------



## Ahmed.aldulaimi93 (May 20, 2019)

You can just download them from the website and fill them nothing difficult ,simple questions


----------



## ankur31 (Aug 20, 2018)

I applied on May 3rd and application shows "received". But I haven't organized health exam yet or uploaded police check records.
My question is, should I get these done before my application is even considered or should I just wait for some status change? Does the CO contact and ask for these? Or is it like the application can even be rejected if the CO finds no health report or police check attached without giving me any notice? 

I am asking this because I was planning to defer my health exams and police checks so that I can utilize their 1 year validity for some other visa next year since 476 processing times are so long right now.
I don't have much hopes from this visa anyway, since my degree is in Computer Science, although from a Washington Accord University.


----------



## Ahmed.aldulaimi93 (May 20, 2019)

Well you should upload all of these before the co ask for it cause this will make the process take longer and as you know it’s already taking a long time


----------



## msp99000 (Jun 2, 2019)

Guys my application has been refused due to wrong reason.
My last semester dmc shows previous year but I cleared my last backlog later in 2016. The officer did not check that properly

Is there any eay I can contact him and tell him to review my application again ?


----------



## Ahmed.aldulaimi93 (May 20, 2019)

Ph so sorry for that , you should email him maybe it will work !! 
Whendid you apply? What was your status


----------



## Anonymous soloman (Jul 19, 2019)

Ahmed.aldulaimi93 said:


> You can just download them from the website and fill them nothing difficult ,simple questions


Hi do you have any idea after submitting these documents when will they grant visa or when visa status change from initial assessment to finalized


----------



## ankur31 (Aug 20, 2018)

Update guys. I applied on May 3rd and today I got an email from CO asking for Police clearance and Health exam which I had not provided. Case status is now initial assessment.


----------



## Kakkaya7 (Aug 2, 2019)

ankur31 said:


> Update guys. I applied on May 3rd and today I got an email from CO asking for Police clearance and Health exam which I had not provided. Case status is now initial assessment.


 2018 or 2019 May? Please mention your University also?


----------



## ankur31 (Aug 20, 2018)

Kakkaya7 said:


> 2018 or 2019 May? Please mention your University also?


May 2019. University of Illinois, Chicago, United States.

My degree was in Computer Science, which is an engineering degree in US but comes under ICT in Australia. So I'm still not sure if I'm gonna get this visa or not.


----------



## Kakkaya7 (Aug 2, 2019)

ankur31 said:


> Kakkaya7 said:
> 
> 
> > 2018 or 2019 May? Please mention your University also?
> ...


 You will get otherwise they won't ask medical


----------



## ankur31 (Aug 20, 2018)

Kakkaya7 said:


> You will get otherwise they won't ask medical


Thanks so much. I hope that's true.

Any idea how much time it will take after I submit all documents they requested?


----------



## jackle (Aug 4, 2019)

For people on 476 visa ,

Can we apply a student visa while we are on this visa ? 
Also a confusion :after completion of 2 years of study by a student who has already been granted 476 visa , can he get 485 visa ?
Plz help.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kakkaya7 (Aug 2, 2019)

jackle said:


> For people on 476 visa ,
> 
> Can we apply a student visa while we are on this visa ?
> Also a confusion :after completion of 2 years of study by a student who has already been granted 476 visa , can he get 485 visa ?
> ...


 Yes, you can apply student visa but you cannot apply 485, because you already got 476 which is also a TR


----------



## Kakkaya7 (Aug 2, 2019)

ankur31 said:


> Kakkaya7 said:
> 
> 
> > You will get otherwise they won't ask medical
> ...


 It depends on the applicant 's country. Since, you are from US, you will get grant in few months.


----------



## Saideep (Jul 26, 2018)

Hello guys 

Finally after 13 months ( applied on 10th july 2018) I got a reply from immigration that my PCC and Medicals are expired so i have to resubmit it in 28 days . After that I don't know how much time they will take but atleast they opened my file. I'm from india.


----------



## Kakkaya7 (Aug 2, 2019)

Saideep said:


> Hello guys
> 
> Finally after 13 months ( applied on 10th july 2018) I got a reply from immigration that my PCC and Medicals are expired so i have to resubmit it in 28 days . After that I don't know how much time they will take but atleast they opened my file. I'm from india.


 That's good news guys. I am waiting from October.


----------



## Moji5532 (Mar 8, 2019)

ahmadriaz2018 said:


> hi guys,
> May applicants have started receiving their visas ...today 2 guys received their visas...
> applied date 2rd and 3rd may .....join our watsup group for day by day update....i will send link who will request in message ....



Hi bro, could you add me to the whatsapp group?
<*SNIP*> *See "Inappropriate content", here: https://www.expatforum.com/expats/e...-please-read-before-posting.html#post13155594 kaju/moderator*


----------



## Moji5532 (Mar 8, 2019)

Hi guys,
We have no grants recently for more than 3 months, does is related to middle east only?????


----------



## Moji5532 (Mar 8, 2019)

I'm waiting for more than 10 months, but they gratually increase the processing time. Also, they didn't reply my emails. How should I do?


----------



## Ahmed.aldulaimi93 (May 20, 2019)

All of us are waiting and wondering what’s going on bro , hope for the best


----------



## umair96 (Aug 10, 2019)

How much time does it take to get visa grant after application status change to further assessment?


----------



## Moji5532 (Mar 8, 2019)

Hi bro,
It was lower than 4 months in 2018. But, nowadays it is not clear what they are doing with applicants. No grants in these recent 4 months. It seems that they went to holiday☹


----------



## Ahmed.aldulaimi93 (May 20, 2019)

No one knows i have been waiting on further assessment for 4+ months now


----------



## ankur31 (Aug 20, 2018)

Ahmed.aldulaimi93 said:


> No one knows i have been waiting on further assessment for 4+ months now


How much time did it take you to go from application lodge to further assessment?


----------



## Ahmed.aldulaimi93 (May 20, 2019)

4 months


----------



## umair96 (Aug 10, 2019)

Any recent grants?


----------



## ankur31 (Aug 20, 2018)

CO asked for Health exam and Police clearance documents on August 2. Health exam results were sent and I upload all clearances today. Application is now under 'Further Assesment. Lets' see how much time it takes now. I had applied on May 3rd.


----------



## KHAN786 (Aug 30, 2019)

Farooq bhai i need a little guidance, can u plz whats app me on my number <*SNIP*>. Thanks in advance


----------



## uttamtim (Mar 21, 2019)

Visa granted: Aug 30.
Applied Jan 15
Country: Nepal
I was handed an NJL a couple of months ago. It said my educational qualifications are suspected to be not genuine. I wrote a lengthy response, submitted more documents, and after a month,to be exact today, I got another email saying that the visa has been granted. My friend also got an NJL like mine at the same time. He has also responded but he has not been granted the visa till now. I really wish he and all the others on the waiting line get the grant deservingly.


----------



## ankur31 (Aug 20, 2018)

uttamtim said:


> Visa granted: Aug 30.
> Applied Jan 15
> Country: Nepal
> I was handed an NJL a couple of months ago. It said my educational qualifications are suspected to be not genuine. I wrote a lengthy response, submitted more documents, and after a month,to be exact today, I got another email saying that the visa has been granted. My friend also got an NJL like mine at the same time. He has also responded but he has not been granted the visa till now. I really wish he and all the others on the waiting line get the grant deservingly.


Congrats


----------



## KHAN786 (Aug 30, 2019)

uttamtim said:


> Visa granted: Aug 30.
> Applied Jan 15
> Country: Nepal
> I was handed an NJL a couple of months ago. It said my educational qualifications are suspected to be not genuine. I wrote a lengthy response, submitted more documents, and after a month,to be exact today, I got another email saying that the visa has been granted. My friend also got an NJL like mine at the same time. He has also responded but he has not been granted the visa till now. I really wish he and all the others on the waiting line get the grant deservingly.


did you apply on jan 2018 or 2019"?


----------



## Ahmed.aldulaimi93 (May 20, 2019)

14-15 months, it’s just making no sense people are getting it in 3-4 months and others waiting more than a year


----------



## Moji5532 (Mar 8, 2019)

Hey guys,
We had 2 grants yesterday, 9 september that they were lodged on december 2018. I think they are starting their grants hopefully


----------



## Sapsan (Sep 19, 2019)

mindfreak said:


> yeah maxo you can certainly do that, moreover u will get a tourist visa within a week-10 days tops as far as i know. Moreover, you have a legit reason to go to Aus on a tourist visa.



Hi Can I first apply for tourist visa and go to Australia and from inside Australia can I apply for 476 visa?


----------



## pedropedro (Aug 8, 2017)

Guys, I applied on 9th of January and received a grant on 11th of September. Best of luck to everyone. Hope everyone gets their visa soon:fingerscrossed:


----------



## Sapsan (Sep 19, 2019)

Hi Can I first apply for tourist visa and go to Australia and from inside Australia can I apply for 476 visa? So that i need not to wait for 7-8 months.


----------



## ankur31 (Aug 20, 2018)

Sapsan said:


> Hi Can I first apply for tourist visa and go to Australia and from inside Australia can I apply for 476 visa? So that i need not to wait for 7-8 months.


You have to be outside at the time of the grant. The reason behind this is that this visa gets activated and starts once you enter Australia after the grant. But if you are already inside Australia, they will contact you and ask for your in intentions to leave Australia. Only once you leave, they will grant you the visa.


----------



## ankur31 (Aug 20, 2018)

pedropedro said:


> Guys, I applied on 9th of January and received a grant on 11th of September. Best of luck to everyone. Hope everyone gets their visa soon:fingerscrossed:


Congrats!! Can you share your degree details and if you were asked to provide further details by case officer. If yes, in how much time did you get the visa after submitting the docs?


----------



## Sapsan (Sep 19, 2019)

ankur31 said:


> You have to be outside at the time of the grant. The reason behind this is that this visa gets activated and starts once you enter Australia after the grant. But if you are already inside Australia, they will contact you and ask for your in intentions to leave Australia. Only once you leave, they will grant you the visa.


So you mean now I can go there in tourist visa and apply for 476 visa from tourist visa? I can apply when I am inside Australia but after they reviewed my application and at the time of grant I must leave Australia for some days and then again enter Australia in 476 visa, right? So if they took 6 months then for 6 months I can stay there and only need to return my country after they contacted me to grant 476 visa, right? Why I am planning to go there as a tourist without waiting 7-8 months is my family is there.


----------



## ankur31 (Aug 20, 2018)

Sapsan said:


> So you mean now I can go there in tourist visa and apply for 476 visa from tourist visa? I can apply when I am inside Australia but after they reviewed my application and at the time of grant I must leave Australia for some days and then again enter Australia in 476 visa, right? So if they took 6 months then for 6 months I can stay there and only need to return my country after they contacted me to grant 476 visa, right? Why I am planning to go there as a tourist without waiting 7-8 months is my family is there.


Yes. That is true.


----------



## pedropedro (Aug 8, 2017)

ankur31 said:


> Congrats!! Can you share your degree details and if you were asked to provide further details by case officer. If yes, in how much time did you get the visa after submitting the docs?


I did Electrical and Electronic at University of Manchester (UK). Case officer contacted me on 30th of April and asked for UK PCC, so I submitted in 7 days. Then I received my grant on 11th september


----------



## mete.miyahki (Sep 23, 2019)

I need an quick anwer as i have limited time to act. So i granted the visa on 23rd of February 2019. It says that First arrival by 21 October 2019. Does that mean that i need to enter the country before that date? If so, can i leave the country within 5-10 days at my will? Because i need to coplete my military service for 20 days at 12th of October till 1st of november. Im a bit on the edge right now because of that. Lastly is there any way to postpone the first arrival date? Thanks in advance. 

Sent from my MI 8 Lite using Tapatalk


----------



## ankur31 (Aug 20, 2018)

mete.miyahki said:


> I need an quick anwer as i have limited time to act. So i granted the visa on 23rd of February 2019. It says that First arrival by 21 October 2019. Does that mean that i need to enter the country before that date? If so, can i leave the country within 5-10 days at my will? Because i need to coplete my military service for 20 days at 12th of October till 1st of november. Im a bit on the edge right now because of that. Lastly is there any way to postpone the first arrival date? Thanks in advance.
> 
> Sent from my MI 8 Lite using Tapatalk


Yes. You need to enter by 21 October to activate the visa. The date you enter (any date before or on 21 october 2019) will be the date your 18 month visa period starts. 
And yes, you can leave whenever you want once you have entered before 21 october.


----------



## Sudz92 (May 10, 2018)

Sapsan said:


> So you mean now I can go there in tourist visa and apply for 476 visa from tourist visa? I can apply when I am inside Australia but after they reviewed my application and at the time of grant I must leave Australia for some days and then again enter Australia in 476 visa, right? So if they took 6 months then for 6 months I can stay there and only need to return my country after they contacted me to grant 476 visa, right? Why I am planning to go there as a tourist without waiting 7-8 months is my family is there.


Yes once you apply for 476 visa onshore, you will be granted a bridging visa A which will become active once your tourist visa expires (Usually 3 months after entering Australia).

The only downside is the bridging visa you receive won't carry work rights since you were on a tourist visa when applying for the 476 visa. But there's a possibility you can request for work rights as long as you can prove financial hardship. 

Best of luck!


----------



## Naveen CBE (Sep 27, 2019)

Hi guys,

I applied on Nov 20 2018, received an njl on June after replying to it with prior documents the CO has asked for medical and pcc on sep 20 (didn't do medicals and pcc earlier) I have done and submitted both on 23rd September 2019. Any idea about my case will I be granted? If so any idea when?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Naveen CBE said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I applied on Nov 20 2018, received an njl on June after replying to it with prior documents the CO has asked for medical and pcc on sep 20 (didn't do medicals and pcc earlier) I have done and submitted both on 23rd September 2019. Any idea about my case will I be granted? If so any idea when?


The very fact that you have been asked to do the medicals and pcc after the NJL means that your explanation has been accepted 
The CO is going ahead with the processing 
Nobody can predict a grant
Just wait patiently 


Cheers


----------



## ankur31 (Aug 20, 2018)

Processing time reduced to 10-12 months from 12-14 months. Hopefully we'll see more grants in coming weeks. Any recent grants?


----------



## suren14 (Jan 16, 2019)

*Health Insurance*

Hello all, 

Does the Submission of the health insurance evidence documnet is mandatory before they process the Visa, if so what is the procedure to get the document?



Thanks & Regards,

Suren


----------



## Ahmed.aldulaimi93 (May 20, 2019)

No you don’t have to you can do it after you get granted


----------



## akksh01 (Apr 26, 2019)

Hi,
My friend today got her 476 Visa.
She did her graduation from India in CSE.
She applied for her Visa in May 2018 and received the grant notice today.
In Jul 2019, the case officer asked her to submit PCC and health examination again as previously submitted PCC and health assessment had expired.
Before that, the case officer did not contact her for anything and today she received the grant notice.


----------



## ankur31 (Aug 20, 2018)

akksh01 said:


> Hi,
> My friend today got her 476 Visa.
> She did her graduation from India in CSE.
> She applied for her Visa in May 2018 and received the grant notice today.
> ...


Thanks a lot for sharing this. Gives me so much hope. CO asked for my documents on August 2nd and I hope I get mine soon. This also clears the air around computer science. I also have a computer science degree.


----------



## Ahmed.aldulaimi93 (May 20, 2019)

Does anyone know if there are people from other than India and Pakistan are receiving this visa now !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ankur31 (Aug 20, 2018)

Ahmed.aldulaimi93 said:


> Does anyone know if there are people from other than India and Pakistan are receiving this visa now !!!!!!!!!!


https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...ZOGvejZZUGvZLbknzVq_AA9ms/edit#gid=1156124946

Look at this. Someone got it as recently as October 11th.


----------



## Ahmed.aldulaimi93 (May 20, 2019)

Then what is happening most of the people i know have been waiting for over 12 months and getting nothing it is so frustrating


----------



## ankur31 (Aug 20, 2018)

Ahmed.aldulaimi93 said:


> Then what is happening most of the people i know have been waiting for over 12 months and getting nothing it is so frustrating


I feel it man. It's really disgusting to make people wait for such a long time. They should realize that a person's entire future planning might depend on it.


----------



## Naveen CBE (Sep 27, 2019)

I applied on Nov 20 2018, received an njl on June after replying to it with prior documents the CO has asked for medicals and pcc on sep 20 after completing both, received grant on 8 October. 

I would be glad to hear your advice about where to go, anything related to jobs. And with new Visas launching in nov16 is it worth to move to regional areas any ideas?


----------



## expat4aus2 (Nov 5, 2017)

Naveen CBE said:


> I applied on Nov 20 2018, received an njl on June after replying to it with prior documents the CO has asked for medicals and pcc on sep 20 after completing both, received grant on 8 October.
> 
> I would be glad to hear your advice about where to go, anything related to jobs. And with new Visas launching in nov16 is it worth to move to regional areas any ideas?


Definitely go to TAS and you maybe eligible after 6-12 months work and stay in Tas and get state nomination. With 491 coming up, more details will surface soon and you can make your decision accordingly.


----------



## Bobo468 (Oct 22, 2019)

Processing time is now at 15-16 months. Does anyone know the times are increasing so much?


----------



## suren14 (Jan 16, 2019)

*Funds*

Hello all,

I would like to know whether you have to show funds to move to Australia once the visa has been Granted? If so how much?

Appreciate your help

Thanks & Regards
Suren


----------



## Ireth.ash (Nov 6, 2019)

*476 Visa Application confusions*

Hi all. I am a Pakistani national living and working in China. I am trying to lodge 476 visa application and I have some confusions:
1. What family members to include? I am not married so dont have any wife or kids. What about parents or siblings as the form asks for it and then later they are categorized as me dependents.
2. I am still living in China and there is no option like that, the only options are date from and date to, when they ask about country of residence the latest I can fill in is as "Today." Is that correct?
Any quick help will be much much much appreciated. 
Thank you so so much for any guidance!


----------



## ankur31 (Aug 20, 2018)

Ireth.ash said:


> Hi all. I am a Pakistani national living and working in China. I am trying to lodge 476 visa application and I have some confusions:
> 1. What family members to include? I am not married so dont have any wife or kids. What about parents or siblings as the form asks for it and then later they are categorized as me dependents.
> 2. I am still living in China and there is no option like that, the only options are date from and date to, when they ask about country of residence the latest I can fill in is as "Today." Is that correct?
> Any quick help will be much much much appreciated.
> Thank you so so much for any guidance!


1. Include family members only if they would be coming with you on this visa to Australia. Otherwise, you will find an option 'non-accompanying members of the family unit' - this is where you include parents and siblings if they are not coming.
2. If you are living in China, which means if you are working, doing business or studying there, then your country of residence would be China. For the latest date, just put today's date in DD/MM/YYYY.


----------



## ankur31 (Aug 20, 2018)

suren14 said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I would like to know whether you have to show funds to move to Australia once the visa has been Granted? If so how much?
> 
> ...


You don't need to show funds at any point of time for this visa.


----------



## Ireth.ash (Nov 6, 2019)

Hi. Thank you for the reply. 
Let me rephrase my question. 
Actually the confusion is that:
While filling in the online form for visa 476, I put China as my usual country of residence. Later the form asks, if I have visited any other country except my passport country for more than 3 consecutive months, when I answer Yes for china, the next question is date to and date from the country and the statement reads " Exclude the country of passport and usual residence". I am confused here.

Anyone else encountered this problem?
Thanks in Advance


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

Ireth.ash said:


> Hi. Thank you for the reply.
> 
> Let me rephrase my question.
> 
> ...


So just the dates for countries excluding China and your passport country?

Haven't seen the questions so that seemed the most logical.


----------



## Ireth.ash (Nov 6, 2019)

PrettyIsotonic said:


> So just the dates for countries excluding China and your passport country?
> 
> Haven't seen the questions so that seemed the most logical.


But the thing is, there is no other country that I have visited for 3 months. 
So when I do not put any country here, ( excluding China and Pak ) the form gives error and says at least one country is required.


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

Ireth.ash said:


> But the thing is, there is no other country that I have visited for 3 months.
> 
> So when I do not put any country here, ( excluding China and Pak ) the form gives error and says at least one country is required.


Oh boy that must be frustrating, then maybe just enter China? The form may be imperfect. 

You could try confirming with a MARA agent, New Stars Canberra offer a free first consultation.


----------



## ankur31 (Aug 20, 2018)

Ireth.ash said:


> But the thing is, there is no other country that I have visited for 3 months.
> So when I do not put any country here, ( excluding China and Pak ) the form gives error and says at least one country is required.


This is definitely a bug in their software code. I would say just put China there, despite already declaring it in your usual country of residence.


----------



## vero666 (Nov 18, 2019)

*confused*

Hi guys, I graduated in AU with a Civil engineering degree.
I screwed up my 485 visa due to a tiny mistake in the beginning of 2019.
Then I applied tourist visa but it was also refused due to weak connection with my home country.

I lodged 476 visa in the end of OCT 2019 with everything through a migration agent.

Does anyone know whether the refusal history will affect the 476 visa?
Since I cannot see any requirement of GTE for 476. 
Is there any way that I can get refused again?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

vero666 said:


> Hi guys, I graduated in AU with a Civil engineering degree.
> I screwed up my 485 visa due to a tiny mistake in the beginning of 2019.
> Then I applied tourist visa but it was also refused due to weak connection with my home country.
> 
> ...


Once you have applied what’s the use of speculating?

Wait for the grant patiently 

Cheers


----------



## Saideep (Jul 26, 2018)

Hi guys finaly i received my grant on 29 nov 2019.


Applied on : 10th july 2018
CO Contact : 2nd August 2019 ( asked for pcc and medicals)
Country : India.
Study : btech ( CSE)


🤘🤘


----------



## pineapple_ (Jan 16, 2020)

Anyone else applied or received grants recently?


----------



## ankur31 (Aug 20, 2018)

Received my grant finally.

DOA - 3 May, 2019
PCC and Medicals mail - 2 Aug, 2019
Further Assessment since - 24 Aug, 2019
Grant - 7 Feb, 2020
CO - Mark

Important to mention here that I applied based on my Master's degree in Computer Science from University of Illinois, Chicago. There has been a lot of confusion regarding the eligibility of Computer Science degrees for this visa. My visa grant clears that air.

Hopefully everyone waiting will get their grants soon!!


----------



## Navneetpuri (Feb 21, 2020)

Hello Guys, I am new to this forum.

I have one query

I am from India and graduated last year in Civil Engineering stream and want to apply for Subclass 476 recent graduate visa, but I have doubt whether a person from any university can apply or only specific university pass out student can?

Can someone throw some light

regards

Navneet Puri


----------



## ankur31 (Aug 20, 2018)

Navneetpuri said:


> Hello Guys, I am new to this forum.
> 
> I have one query
> 
> ...


Only degrees/courses accredited under Washington Accord are considered eligible for this visa. In India, the National Board of Accreditation is a signatory of the Washington Accord and further affiliates Tier 1 engineering institutes. 
You can check your University/College and the degree here:
https://www.nbaind.org/accreditatio...UqLnH/mOfPPJv5CgtIT/SLIzPv4zTzYmscyrbqyatn4U=

If it's there, you are eligible to apply.


----------



## Navneetpuri (Feb 21, 2020)

Thanks Ankur. Got it..Thanks for the help.

Also can u please guide me the steps...where and how to start

What is important n all..Will highly appreciate if you share the details.


----------



## pineapple_ (Jan 16, 2020)

Does anyone know if this visa is be processed in/by the Australian immigration or in/by the country you're applying from, if application is offshore. As I am aware tourist visas (600) are usually processed by immigration/embassy of the offshore applicant country, so would the visa 476 be processed in and by representatives of my country or in and by Australian immigration. Hope that made sense. Thanks


----------



## chiniwini (Jun 18, 2020)

Hello guys,

I am new here and I just have a question.

Do I still need to provide a scanned copy of my IELTS if I already put the TRF number in the application form? Because I haven't received the hardcopy of my test results yet but I was able to retrieve the TRF number in the online provisional result.

Thank you!


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

chiniwini said:


> Hello guys,
> 
> I am new here and I just have a question.
> 
> ...


Upload it once you get the hard or soft copy

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

pineapple_ said:


> Does anyone know if this visa is be processed in/by the Australian immigration or in/by the country you're applying from, if application is offshore. As I am aware tourist visas (600) are usually processed by immigration/embassy of the offshore applicant country, so would the visa 476 be processed in and by representatives of my country or in and by Australian immigration. Hope that made sense. Thanks


Most likely Australia 

Cheers


----------



## Tshering Dorji (7 mo ago)

Hi all the expat here I have a question 

After health clearance provided no action required, how much Day they will take to infrom me if there is anything required for my medical like extra documents.. If you don't mind can u please? My application has been in further assessment for 12 days now


----------

